#ubuntu-es 2011-05-23
<luckatoni> como quitar la primera linea con el comando cut?
<Tarrasquero> cut -c2
<Tarrasquero> ahh linea
<Tarrasquero> pues no se
<Tarrasquero> haz un grep antes
<Tarrasquero> luckatoni: pega el texto y lo que quieres filtrar
<luckatoni> Tarrasquero, perdona, quiero quitar la primera columna del du, osea los tamaños solo
<Tarrasquero> el du?
<luckatoni> si
<Tarrasquero> y eso que es?
<luckatoni> un comando para mostrar los tamaños de los directorios
<luckatoni> te muestra el tamaño en la primera columna y directorio en la segunda
<luckatoni> pero solo quiero que me muestre la primera columa
<luckatoni> se hace ,con cut
<luckatoni> pero no me acuerda como y no me sale
<hhbuitrago1> du
<hhbuitrago1> du | cut -f 1
<Tarrasquero> du | cut -f 2 -d /   ←  será esto
<Tarrasquero> ¿?
<luckatoni> voy a probar,xd
<Tarrasquero> a ver...
<luckatoni> Tarrasquero, pues si, muchas gracias por molestarte
<Tarrasquero> pnd
<Gus81> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<siniestro> hola
<siniestro> existe agun comando para cambiarle la extencion a varios archivos
<siniestro> por ejemplo de de ck a jpg
<siniestro> son miles de archivos
<siniestro> hacerlo manualmente pasaria una eternidad
<luckatoni> siniestro, que yo sepa no, pero seria facil hacerte un script para ello,xd
<tabunet_iptt> Hola buenas noches a tod@s!
<luckatoni> Buenas tabunet_iptt
<luckatoni> veo que no te interesa siniestro , suerte
<siniestro> luckatoni, ya lo estaba creando
<siniestro> pero algien me sugirio que instale gprename
<luckatoni> siniestro, no se como te dije, yo lo haria con un script que es más rápido
<siniestro> voy a probar con un script entonces
<luckatoni> ok, si necesitas algo avisa,suerte
<siniestro> http://manuales-linux.blogspot.com/2011/04/cambiar-con-bash-extension-de-archivos.html
<siniestro> ese me sirve?
<luckatoni> http://es.w3support.net/index.php?db=sf&id=44854
<luckatoni> yo lo haria algo asi
<siniestro> con mmv
<luckatoni> mmv , un comando?
<siniestro> ya con un scrip de internet y lo coloque en usr/local/bin
<siniestro> fue en un segundo
<siniestro> gracias
<siniestro> ahora mi problema es unity
<siniestro> instale el gnome 3 con un manual pero cuando reinicie no arranco el entorno grafico
<siniestro> nisiquiera con un ppa purge
<Gus81> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<Gus81> buenas
<Gus81> me quede sin teclado numerico
<Gus81> como lo arreglo?
<Gus81> reinicio la PC y cuando entra Ubuntu me deja tipear la clave numerica, pero una vez dentro de Ubuntu no me anda
<Gus81> buenas, me quede sin teclado numerico, alguien puede ayudarme?
<Gus81> ya lo arregle con google, gracias!!!
<Gus81> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<avernos> como puedo hacer un pastebin de una imagen?
<braiam> !imgbin
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'imgbin'.
<braiam> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<braiam> avernos: ^
<avernos> jeje, gracias
<avernos> tengo un kernel panic
<avernos> lol
<avernos> ayer hablabamos que podia ser el disco duro... pero me gustaria saber si te suena de algo este error, y si se te ocurre alguna solucion. en cuanto saque tiempo meto un hd nuevo y veo a ver si mejora el asunto
<Gus81> alguien me puede ayudar con Debian?
<avernos> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<avernos> Gus81, por mi pregunta... pero creo que no deberias hablar de otros temas. De todas maneras no creo que pueda ayudarte mucho..
<avernos> has probado en #debian ?
<Gus81> avernos, si, de hecho estoy en #Debian-es pero estan todos durmiendo... :S
<Gus81> no responde nadie
<avernos> lol
<avernos> supongo que aqui igual...
<braiam> Gus81: es algo especifico de debian o de linux en general, gnome...
<avernos> Gus, has usado ubuntu ? curiosidad por saber poorque usas debian y no ubuntu
<Gus81> avernos, uso Ubuntu 10.04 pero instale Debian 6 testing en virtualvox
<Gus81> estoy haciendo un curso de administración de redes Linux y necesito practicar con Debian
<braiam> !ot | Gus81 avernos
<kubot> Gus81 avernos: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<avernos> lol
<Gus81> :S
<avernos> metete en offtopic y leo tu pregunta, aunque no garantizo nada.
<Gus81> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<Gus81> http://imagebin.org/154592
<Gus81> sorry
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<cousteau> a ver, que me aclare...
<cousteau> si le doy a "imprimir hojas pares", me imprime las _hojas_ pares, no las páginas pares
<cousteau> así que si estoy imprimiendo a 2 páginas por hoja, me imprimirá 3+4, 7+8, 11+12, etc
<cousteau> creo recordar que en versiones antiguas imprimía las _páginas_ pares (2+4, 6+8...)
<cousteau> lo que pasa es que parece que si estoy imprimiendo diapositivas (un PDF con las páginas apaisadas), y le doy a "Apaisado" o "Apaisado invertido", la vista previa me aparece al revés en ambos casos
<cousteau> no es que me importe, basta con que no me líe a la hora de dar la vuelta a las hojas... pero no sé si está algo mal o qué
 * xoan buenas
<ubunki> hola
<ubunki> el gnome 3 es estable para usarse señores ?
<WillNux> ubunki: en ubuntu si en los demas distros no
<cousteau> no, creo que en ubuntu aún no está soportado
<cousteau> !gnome3
<kubot> Gnome 3 no es soportado por Ubuntu actualmente. Un PPA para Natty existe en https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 pero estos paquetes son experimentales, inestables y pueden romper tu sistema - Usa « sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 » si necesitas removerlo.
<cousteau> sip... "experimentales, inestables y pueden romper tu sistema"
<fzeta> Joder, haberlo sabido antes. Pues el sábado me lo cargue y tuve qué reinstalar de nuevo xDD
<dzup> cousteau: dimelo a mi, instale gnome3 y nomas no puedo recuperar el pto nm-applet :(
<fosco_> buenas
<cOcO> buenas
<jgratero> pregunta: donde puedo buscar el log de xchat?
<jgratero> en la carpeta home?
<fosco_> jgratero, ~/.xchat/
<jgratero> gracias fosco
<Tiffon> nas
<Gus81> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<fosco_> Gus81, cada dia pones eso 2 o 3 veces, tienes un serio problema de memoria
<Gus81> fosco_, no, es que es mas facil hacer click en el link que tipear toda la direccion
<fosco_> añadetelo a favoritos, lo tendrás más a mano
<flypp> ctrl+l, escribir "imag", autocompleta, enter
<SrUbuntu> Hola. ¿Dónde puedo conseguir netcat?
<guampa> sudo apt-get install netcat
<guampa> si no es ese el nombre del paquete, probablemente al poner netcat el mismo shell te sugiera el nombre
<SrUbuntu> guampa: quiero compilarlo :]
<guampa> para que compilar netcat???
<guampa> en fin
<SrUbuntu> para compilar con flags
<guampa> busca la info del paquete, hay varios que tienen un netcat
<guampa> en cada paquete dice la url del proyecto
<Sapote> hola gente
<SrUbuntu> ty
<SrUbuntu> hola
<SrUbuntu> sapo xd
<SrUbuntu> guampa: em pues no da ningún link
<Sapote> actualice a ubuntu 11.04, anteriormente unity funcionaba ok, ahora ha dejado de mostrarme el menu lateral y la barra superior
<Lamusj> Buenas!! alguien de casualidad sabe como volver a instalar el Message Indicator? se me borro no se como :s
<braiam> Sapote: «unity --replace &»
<braiam> Lamusj: en natty/unity?
<Lamusj> natty/xcfe!
<Sapote> braiam: no es la solucion
<guampa> SrUbuntu: http://netcat.sourceforge.net/
<fosco_> SrUbuntu, http://netcat.sourceforge.net/
<fosco_> perdí
<fosco_> ;)
<guampa> jaja
<braiam> ahora fosco_ maldice los lags
<braiam> Sapote: exactamente que hiciste?
<Sapote> braiam:  unity --replace
<braiam> Sapote: no te aparecieron la barras, cambiaste algo con compiz?
<Sapote> si bien ahora en algunas ventanas me muestra la barra superior de maximizar y minimizar, el menu lateral no aparece
<SrUbuntu> ty ty ty ty
<Sapote> no le cambie nada a compiz, simplemente actualice
<SrUbuntu> esa versión es sólo para gnu/linux, verdad?
<braiam> Sapote: haz tratado cerrando y volviendo a abrir sesión?
<Sapote> intentare
<Sapote> no way jose
<braiam> Sapote: funcionó?
<Sapote> al parecer mi problema no desaparece luego de hacer logout
<braiam> Sapote: ahora trata «unity --reset»
<Sapote> el menu de unity y la barra superior no aparecen, ese es la base del problema
<Sapote> pruebo
<SrUbuntu> sep
<Sapote> seguimos igual
<braiam> Sapote: en pastebin pega lo que te salio en la terminal
<fosco_> Sapote, el dock de unity se oculta si una ventana se acerca, asegurate de que no hay ninguna ventana "tapándolo" y acerca el ratón a la izquierda para ver si se ha auto ocultado
<Lamusj> braiam, ^^
<braiam> Lamusj: ¿?
<Sapote> no tengo ninguna ventana y no se muestra
<Sapote> se me hace un poco dificil pegar la salida porque lo hago desde las consolas sin X
<Sapote> pero intentare
<Lamusj> braiam, sabes como activar el indicator-messages ??
<braiam> Lamusj: en xfce, no
<Lamusj> sii :S
<braiam> Lamusj: pero revisa si no esta instalado el paquete
<Lamusj> braiam, voy a ver eso!
<Lamusj> braiam,  dice que esta instalado!
<braiam> Lamusj: el xfce4-inicator-plugin?
<Lamusj> braiam, el indicator-messages
<braiam> Lamusj: el de xfce es el que te dije ^^
<braiam> xfce4-indicator-plugin *
<Sapote> como era el comando para probar la aceleracion grafica?
<Sapote> glxgears?
<fosco_> glxinfo | grep -i render
<Lamusj> braiam, E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete xfce4-inicator-plugin
<braiam> Lamusj: lo corregí :P
<braiam> mira más arriba ^^
<Lamusj> :P
<Sapote> direct rendering YES
<Lamusj> braiam, esta instalado!
<Sapote> por lo tanto GLX esta funcionandoooo
<Lamusj> yo creo que se desactivo
<braiam> Lamusj: reconfiguralo por si aca, y reinicia la sesión
<rengo> holas buenos dias
<rengo> alguien cono se paquete soft ubuntu se pueda habilitar desabilitar recursos y  servicios o dominios en el inicio? para ahorrar recursos ubuntu microprocesador y memoria?
<rengo> busco como loco no encutro nada
<rengo> parese no exote necesitar hcer script
<guampa> rengo: yo solia usar "bum" para eso
<guampa> proba instalarlo, te permite modificar los runlevels. aunque ahora que es todo con upstart calculo que funcionara solo si upstart ofrece compatibilidad con sysV init (creo que si)
<braiam> como se llama el paquete para hacer backups que viene por defecto en natty?
<fosco_> deja-dup?
<rengo> ok guampa gracias espero q ande saque el problema gracias amigomio
<braiam> fosco_: gracias, parece que en mi afán de limpieza lo borre :P
<braiam> deja-dup es bueno para hacer clonaciones del disco?
<Sapote> sres. ejecute gnome-panel y aparecio la barra superior e inferior, pero no el menu lateralll
<fosco_> Sapote, gnome-panel no es unity, ejecutando gnome-panel no obtendrás el menú lateral
<rengo> guampa:  para consola hay algo igual?
<guampa> si, pero ahora mismo no recuerdo como se llamaba
<sancochito> saludos
<guampa> la otra es leer la doc de upstart, no es muy complicado
<guampa> iow rtfm :)
<sancochito> a ver si me pueden ayudar, no puedo borrar archivos en una partición, puedo grabarlos pero no borrarlos, he mirado en /media, donde la tengo montada y el propietarior es root ¿eso se cambia con chown?
<braiam> sancochito: ntfs se monta por defecto con el usuario root, y todos los usuarios tiene permiso de lectura, escritura y ejecución
<sancochito> no es ntfs es ext4
<fosco_> sancochito, si es ext4 entonces sí que puedes usar chown y chmod
<sancochito> ok
<braiam> sancochito: pues entonces «chown -r u+r *»
<braiam> grr... sancochito es chmod
<sancochito> ok, ahora se quedará así, imagino
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
<rengo> alguien sabe como direccionar creo tambien se dice router un puerto
<rengo> desde 5900 al 22 que es ssh. pero por cuestiones seguridad cambio por otro
<rengo> si puedo usar vnc puerto ssh
<jgratero> Hay alguna forma de cambiar el idioma de una aplicacion de forma permanente?
<jgratero> Se como cambiarla por teminal, pero al reiniciar, vuelva al idioma de antes
<jgratero> vuelve
<fosco_> jgratero, edita el lanzador
<jgratero> si es xscreensaver, desde donde lo edito
<jgratero> lo busco en usr/share/
<jgratero> y despues apps?
<fosco_> y para que vas a querer cambiar el idioma del salvapantallas?
<jgratero> porque el idioma que tiene actualmente no lee los caracteres especiales
<jgratero> como la ñ de contraseña
<rengo> si mi sale hago mismo por la fisica
<rengo> segguridad
<aguitel_> pregunta : tengo un disco duro sda con tres particiones,sda1,sda2 y sda3 ,si yo instalo el grub en sda1 eso coincide con sda?
<guampa> instalar grub en sda lo instala en el MBR
<guampa> instalar grub en una particion lo instala en el sector de arranque de la particion
<guampa> con lo cual para bootearla hay que seleccionarla como la particion de inicio
<aguitel_> pregunto porque estoy con fedora y no me indica sda sino sda1 o sda2 o sda3
<aguitel_> digo sobre donde instalar el grub
<fosco_> quizá porque ha detectado otro boot loader en sda
<aguitel_> tengo ubuntu en sda
<aguitel_> el boot loader
<fosco_> pues seguramente será por eso
<aguitel_> tengo ubuntu instalado en sda2 (la raiz) y en sda3 es swap
<aguitel_> quiero instalar fedora en sda1
<guampa> y esta bien, instalalo en sda1. no es estrictamente necesario instalar grub en sda1 si ya lo tenes en sda, aunque te da posibilidades extra
<guampa> lo que si vas a tener que hacer que el grub de sda reconozca el nuevo sistema de sda1
<guampa> si vos tenes grub en sda, siempre se va a ejecutar antes que nada
<braiam> aguitel_: intalar grub en una particion puede causar problemas
<braiam> instalar*
<aguitel_> guampa, ya lo hice ,osea termine de instalar fedora en sda1 ,luego cuando me pidio instalar el grub en sda1 le di no ,osea no instale nada de grub ,luego termine la instalacion e hice boot en ubuntu y corri un update-grub para que reconozca la particion de fedora
<guampa> perfecto!
<braiam> aguitel_: mejor!!
<guampa> la posibilidad extra es simplemente que si se llega a corromper el grub del mbr (sda) con simplemente regenerar el mbr (aun sin un grub) y marcando sda1 como particion de inicio podes iniciar fedora
<aguitel_> solo que tuve un inconveniente , me da kernel panic en fedora y no se por que carajo es ,los chicos de fedora dicen que puede ser porque es una beta
<aguitel_> y que espere hasta mañama que sale la final
<eliamtr> hola
<tian2992> hola
<eliamtr> alguien me puede decir si openoffice no lo van a seguir apoyando, porque veo que lanzaron libreoffice
<vientosolar__> pregunta
<vientosolar> http://bitelia.com/2010/10/oracle-mantiene-el-apoyo-a-openoffice
<vientosolar> parece que si
<eliamtr> :-(
<vientosolar> aunque yo trabajo con libreoffice y es muy parecido.
<vientosolar> Incluso, me gusta que trae apps como Draw (como el corel Draw) y otras
<eliamtr> que es apps?
<t4k3sh1> aplicaciones supongo
<rengo> hay alguien se especialita redes aca
<rengo> tengo dudas sobre puertos
<rengo>  quien opude ayudar
<tian2992> rengo, que necesitas?
<rengo> duda es 2 sobrre mismo
<tian2992> dale
<rengo> primero mas facil quiero trafico vnc calla puerto ssh solo habro ese puerto
<rengo> pero por que dicen no se pude direccionar router todo puertos 65534 a 1 solo?
<tian2992> rengo, si, puedes solo abrir el puerto ssh y usarlo de tunel para el trafico VNC
<tian2992> porque no se puede hacer eso :P
<tian2992> haha
<rengo> proxy no hace eso?
<tian2992> si, pero eso no es redireccionarlo
<rengo> proxy hace o no?
<rengo> entoces q hace proxy?
<tian2992> tranquilo y te explico
<tian2992> un proxy utiliza un protocolo para encapsular los datos de todos los puertos en uno solo
<tian2992> tu tienes los paquetes TCP, que tienen una IP origen, destino y puertos destino y origen, el tunel (tunel ssh, vpn, etc) los encapsula en otro paquete
<tian2992> en el caso de SSH es un paquete ssh
<tian2992> cuando este llega a la compu destino, esta la desencapsula y lo redirige al lugar correcto
<tian2992> la mayoria de routers comunes de casa no pueden hacer esto
<rengo> eso hace proxy vpno ssh?
<tian2992> ambos hacen eso
<tian2992> los proxy http usan otra tecnica
<rengo> proxy igual vpno ssh?
<rengo> ah ok
<rengo> sin ecriptacion
<rengo> pero sis tema no es mismo
<rengo> tian es eso?
<rengo> tian2992:
<tian2992> rengo, no entendi tu pregunta
<tian2992> teclea tranquilo y se entiende mas :P
<rengo> proxy hace mismo vpn o ssh pero sin la encriptacion no?
<rengo> tian2992:
<tian2992> los proxys http no
<rengo> solos socks?
<tian2992> estos usan otra tecnica
<rengo> ok
<tian2992> exacto, los socks si usan lo mismo que ssh
<tian2992> pero los socks son poco comunes
<rengo> que funcion tiene socks?
<rengo> digo eso son famosos proxys anonimos?
<rengo> los socks?
<tian2992> no
<tian2992> los socks son proxys completos
<tian2992> estilo VPN, estos encapsulan, como te explique anteriormente
<rengo> squid soporta proxy socks?
<tian2992> los proxy HTTP simples funcionan de una manera mas "sencilla"
<rengo> ok
<tian2992> squid puede funcionar con socks, solo debes activarselo
<rengo> proxy http algo entedi
<tian2992> aunque no estoy seguro si la version de ubuntu los soporta
<tian2992> http://docstore.mik.ua/squid/FAQ-4.html
<rengo> amigo mio
<vientosolar> pregunta.. si actualizo mi ubuntu al 11.04 pierdo el servidor local que tengo instalado?
<tian2992> proxy http funciona sobre el mismo protocolo http
<rengo> eso lo se
<tian2992> vientosolar, idealmente no, pero deberias leer las notas de version
<rengo> duda era puertos
<rengo> ahora consulta primera preguntrta todas
<rengo> router abri puerto ssh no es 22 como hago vnc use ese puerto?
<rengo> soft cleinte o server hacer eso? tian2992
<tian2992> si, en el SSH tienes que mapear un puerto al otro puerto
<rengo> ssh usa otro puerto mas alto segyridad
<tian2992> no me acuerdo de las banderas del cliente por ahora
<tian2992> pero la idea es:
<rengo> pero ssh? no puedo hacer eso vnc?
<rengo> no quiero cambiar puerto ssh
<tian2992> creo que si, pero depende de tu servidor y cliente
<tian2992> no tienes que tocar tu instalacion de ssh
<tian2992> es una opcion del cliente
<rengo> win uso uno ubuntu otro
<rengo> client vnc.
<tian2992> la idea es hacer que un puerto de tu localhost (cliente ssh), este mapeado a un puerto del server ssh
<rengo> como hago no use 5900 si del ssh
<rengo> entoces tengo averiguar como hacer cliente haga eso redirecione o mapee ese puerto
<rengo> win uso puty
<rengo> podria hacerlo mismo ubuntu
<tian2992> en putty hay una opcion para eso
<rengo> usar ssh eso pude?
<rengo> si intente pero no lo logre
<tian2992> si
<tian2992> esperame un rato
<rengo> hablar primado otra cosita
<rengo> un segundo si
<dzup> ya hay preinstalados, se llaman vingre y vino
<dzup> vinagre (cliente)  vino (server) vnc
<tian2992> rengo, esta en el panel izquierdo
<tian2992> connection
<tian2992> ssh
<tian2992> tunnels
<tian2992> ahi puedes hacer los tuneles
<braiam> le he hecho varios grub-update a mi pc, y dice que el /dev/sda1 esta añadido, pero cuando inicio no aparece...
<mimecar> braiam: ¿está añadido en los ficheros que debe?
<braiam> mimecar: le hice una clonacion a la particion anterior, le agrege la carpeta boot, todo lo que hace durante la instalación pero cuando inicio me aparece solo la vieja partición
<rengo> tian2992:  lo intentado muchas veces no lo logre deja dudas siertas configuraciones
<mimecar> ¿has actualizado el uid?
<tian2992> rengo, revisa en el manual de putty
<tian2992> lo explica mejor de lo que lo haria yo
<rengo> no tengo manual puty hay uno en espalol?
<braiam> mimecar: solo en el fstab
<rengo> español
<mimecar> braiam: fstab no tiene relación con grub
<rengo> tian2992:  exite manual español?
<tian2992> no estoy seguro
<rengo> en inglkes soy demaciado torpe
<mimecar> rengo: usa un traductor
<rengo> pagin esta
<tian2992> adios todos
<braiam> mimecar: lo cambie en la nueva partición para que no intente montar / con la vieja partición :)
<cousteau> "echo"?
<braiam> mm... quien sabe...
<rengo> mime donde saco manual de putty?
<braiam> mimecar: no creo que necesite el boot flag para bootear, ya que el grub esta instalado en el mbr
<rengo> mimecar:  donde saco un manual de putty?
<mimecar> braiam: si la configuración de grub no es correcta no te funcionará
<mimecar> rengo: busco uno en inglés y lo traduces con alguna web
<rengo> ok mime
<rengo> mime
<braiam> mimecar: a ver si lo logro con la gui...
<mimecar> si has clonado una partición, el clon será identico
<nanovany> heey camaradas una pregunta, como borrar archivos recientes en ubuntu 11.04?
<nanovany> uso unity
<Soupermanito> npi
<braiam> ~/.local/share/zeitgeist nanovany
<mimecar> prueba con bleachbit
<mimecar> es posible que lo quite
<braiam> mimecar: a mua?
<mimecar> a nanovany
<braiam> ok
<nanovany> bariam, y ke hago en esa carpeta la borro?
<nanovany> braiam
<cousteau> nanovany, no es algo como Lugares (a saber dónde está eso ahora) > Documentos recientes > Vaciar?
<mimecar> nanovany: no borres carpetas si no sabes las consecuencias de hacerlo
<nanovany> :S.. es ke no se ke hacer con esa carpeta jajaja, o como eliminar los archivos el historial, y cousteau ya intente asi pero no se eliminan :S
<erAbuelo> re buenas
<cousteau> si no sabes si es malo borrar una carpeta, puedes renombrarla y reiniciar
<cousteau> lo peor que puede pasar es que tengas que arrancar con un LiveCD para re-renombrarla
<nanovany> eso si hjaja yalo hcie unas veces al eliminar el bash xD
<cousteau> además, sobre los archivos recientes, a lo mejor cada aplicación tiene su propia lista
<nanovany> eso sii
<nanovany> aun noi em acostumbro con unity jeje, casi no me gusta, pensaree en volver a gnome
<mimecar> nanovany: si tu mismo borras programas importantes...
<nanovany> sii jeje, estaba provando :S pero me sirvioi  de expericencia, y para inegnieralas con el live cd xD
<cousteau> "inegnieralas"
<nanovany> ingeniarmela
<nanovany> xD
<cousteau> ah
<cousteau> se parecía poco...
<nanovany> jajaja de echo xD
<nanovany> rm ~/.local/share/zeitgeist/activity.sqlite
<nanovany> zeitgeist-daemon --replace
<nanovany> con esto borre el historial y desactivar me parece
<mimecar> nanovany: seguro que borrar un archivo de base de datos de sqlite es la forma de hacer lo que quieres?
<nanovany> lo encontre en un foro, bueno una poagina para quitar y agregar cosas de unity
<cousteau> yo en vez de rm habría hecho mv
<cousteau> mv ~/.local/share/zeitgeist/activity.sqlite ~/.local/share/zeitgeist/activity.sqlite.old
<mimecar> cuando unity no te funciona ya sabes la causa
<nanovany> uum rayos lo hubiera movido UU
<mimecar> borrar archivos del entorno a mano no es buena idea
<nanovany> si lo pensare a la otra, una pregunta, algun buen libro para leer de linux ubuntu, para leer sobre los comandos, los arhcivos etc
<mimecar> para los comandos cualquier guía de bash te sirve
<nanovany> buskare una para adentrarme mas :S
<mimecar> si estas empezando puedes hacer las cosas con el entorno gráfico
<nanovany> pss llevo usando como un año ubuntu o mas me parece pero no me he adentrado muchoo
<atperez> Saludos cordiales.
<guampa> o/
<atperez> Tengo un PC dual boot windows / GNU Linux en el que bajo linux de un tiempo para acá se me presentan cuelgues aleatorios. En algunas partes he leído que pudiera tratarse de problemas con el hardware, lo que me extraña es que estando en windows no presenta cuelgues [por raro que pudiera parecer]
<jorgepg> hola a todos, quiero instalar el xampp en ubuntu 11.04, ya descargue el paquete y al momento de de darle en la terminal .. sudo tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.7.4.tar.gz -C /opt, me sale el siguiente error.......jorgepg@jorgepg-desktop:~$ sudo tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.7.4.tar.gz -C/opt
<jorgepg> [sudo] password for jorgepg:
<jorgepg> tar (child): xampp-linux-1.7.4.tar.gz: No se puede open: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<jorgepg> tar (child): Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<jorgepg> tar: Child returned status 2
<jorgepg> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now.............. lo intente en el ubuntu 10.10 e igual me sale el mismo error
<guampa> !flood
<kubot> No hagas flood por favor, es molesto para el resto de los usuarios. Si necesitas pegar mucho texto, usa el !pastebin :)
<guampa> atperez: los cuelgues aleatorios pueden deberse a una increible variedad de causas, pero si es razonable encarar el tema suponiendo que puede ser alguna incompatibilidad de hardware o error en algun driver del kernel
<guampa> en mi caso x ejempplo experimento una o dos veces x dia un cuelgue fatal
<jorgepg> disculpen soy nuevo no lo sabia es mas  no se que es flood
<guampa> y se que debe ser algun driver, probablemente el de video
<atperez> Es bueno saberlo, guampa.
<atperez> Ahora bien, si el hardware no me ha dado problemas en Windows, ¿puedo descartar que sea el hardware lo que cause los cuelgues en linux?
<cousteau> atperez, a lo mejor
<cousteau> creo que dmesg es útil para eso
<guampa> si, podes continuar asumiendo que es algun driver en linux con problemas con tu hardware
<atperez> Oh
<guampa> el kernel regularmente muestra info en /var/log/dmesg, /var/log/messages, /var/log/syslog, /var/log/kern.log
<guampa> etc
<atperez> Y es que soy un tanto desconocedor, de modo que se me dificulta rastrear la causa, jeje
<guampa> a lo mejor encontras algo que te de una pista ahi
<atperez> Ah
<guampa> que version de ubuntu estas usando?
<atperez> Este... espero no les moleste lo que diré.
<atperez> No estoy usando ubuntu ahora
<atperez> sino Debian Testing
<cousteau> DISIDENTEEEE!
<cousteau> (lol, no he podido resistirlo)
<atperez> jejeje
<cousteau> pero el problema es con ubuntu o con debian?
<guampa> no molesta :) pero no podemos darte soporte aqui nada mas
<atperez> El problema no es ni con ubuntu, ni con debian... es con xorg
<atperez> o probablemente ni con xorg
<guampa> es muy comun el driver de video
<atperez> No logro aislarlo, vaya
<vientosolar> a mi ese xorg me toco desactivarlo, el repo en ubuntu.
<guampa> que placa de video usas?
<atperez> nvidia (driver propietario)
<guampa> podes probar otro driver
<atperez> Pero usando nouveau tmb se cuelga
<cousteau> pues el nvidia propietario va bien...
<jorgepg> hola a todos, quiero instalar el xampp en ubuntu 11.04, ya descargue el paquete pero me sale un error al instalarlo por la terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/612041/
<mimecar> jorgepg: el error te dice la causa
<jorgepg> me puedes ayudar soy novato en esto
<mimecar> no encuentra el archivo que quieres descomprimir
<atperez> Lo que he logrado ver, cuando no se cuelga del todo, es que algo me dice de una Bad EIP seguido de unos códigos
<jorgepg> pero el archivo si existe !!!
<mimecar> no es lo que dice la consola
<cousteau> está en repositorios?
<mimecar> cousteau: los programas sueltos si
<cousteau> digo el xampp... pero no parece
<mimecar> en windows puedo entender que se use xampp, pero en linux no
<guampa> EIP es un registro interno del CPU, osea que en la practica poco podes hacer con un error asi, salvo tratar de identificar que componente o driver lo esta emitiendo
<jorgepg> vi en un manual .. en el que me pedia lo descargue .. abra la ventana en donde esta  y luego con el terminal ejecute el cidigo
<atperez> Oh
<cousteau> o xampp es "x-algo, apache, mysql, php y p... eh... p(ython|erl)"?
<guampa> luego buscas ese error + el nombre del driver y a lo mejor algo encontras
<guampa> a lo mejor un update, o algo
<guampa> atperez: x ultimo podes probar usando kernels o drivers una o dos versiones mas antiguas que el ultimo (downgrading)
<guampa> yo se que el freeze que tengo yo es por usar lo ultimo :P asi que vivire con eso hasta que lo arreglen
<atperez> Eso no se me había ocurrido, guampa
<guampa> espero que no me vuele en pedazos la maquina ^^
<guampa> siempre las ultimas versiones de cualquier cosa son mas inestables
<atperez> Siempre estaba actualizando a kernels más recientes pensando "Con este ya no se va a colgar"
<atperez> xD
<mimecar> atperez: no se te colgaría si usaras la versión estable
<guampa> bueno curiosamente a veces  sucede a la inversa tambien
<JCDG> saludos, alguien por ali???
<guampa> siempre se solucionan cosas con una nueva version, pero se introducen nuevos bugs tambien, y asi va el mundo
<atperez> aja
<atperez> Y es que desde sarge, he venido actualizando a base de puro dist-upgrade
<mimecar> guampa: no es tan sencillo escribir código sin fallos
<guampa> seguro que no
<mimecar> y menos en programas grandes que no puedes cambiar partes del código
<guampa> el kernel y todos los demas sistemas que usamos en ubuntu son cosas muy grandes
<atperez> Entonces he pensado en hacer una instalación en limpio, a ver si así funciona mejor
<JCDG> tengo un problema, luego de ininciar sesion Unity ha desaparecido, alt-f2 no funciona aunq puedo mover y seleccionar elemntos en el escritorio, supongo que fallo compiz, pero hay alguna manera de revisarlo mas a fondo???...
<atperez> Pero para ello, mejor me compro un disco duro, nuevo. El que tengo ya va para 7 años.
<jorgepg> porfa pueden revisar este error que me sale al instalar xamp..http://paste.ubuntu.com/612041/    lo hice siguiendo  este manual http://jetsmi.blogspot.com/2010/05/instalar-xampp-en-ubuntu-php-mysql.html
<mimecar> JCDG: ¿tienes el sistema actualizado?
<mimecar> jorgepg: descomprime xampp en tu home
<mimecar>  xampp-linux-1.7.4.tar.gz: No se puede open: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<JCDG> mimecar: asi es... y sucede solo con Unity, no con Unity 2d ni con Plasma...
<mimecar> para el comando no existe ese archivo
<mimecar> JCDG: plasma o unity 2d no tienen relación con unity
<mimecar> kde no ha cambiado todavía el nombre, no le llames plasma
<jorgepg> mimecar:trato de descomprimirlo pero no puedo hacer
<jorgepg> ni copiarlo nada
<mimecar> jorgepg: lo estas descomprimiendo en tu carpeta de usuario si o no
<jorgepg> lo puedo descomprimir solo en la carpeta descargas por que en home no esta
<socratesxd> mis juegos se ven lentos en linux y no en windows
<socratesxd> que podria ser?
<JCDG> Lo se... asi que con eso solo deja a Compiz... pero no se como hacerle un triage a compiz.
<jorgepg> y no pudo ni copiarlo para descomprimirlo
<JCDG> mimecar: Lo se... asi que con eso solo deja a Compiz... pero no se como hacerle un triage a compiz.
<mimecar> jorgepg: en que carpeta has descargado el programa
<jorgepg> en la carpeta descargas
<mimecar> en la consola has ido a la carpeta de descargas ?
<jorgepg> mmm no creo .. pero se supone que si abro el terminal sobre la carpeta en donde se encuentra el archivo lo encuentra?
<mimecar> jorgepg: no
<mimecar> si no pasas a la carpeta que contiene el archivo no lo encontrará
<jorgepg> disculpa como puedo entrar a la carpeta por la terminal
<mimecar> cd Descargas
<jorgepg> lo hice asi y e sale que no existe el directorio
<mimecar> pon las carpetas que te salen en tu carpeta de usuario en pastebin
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<dabor> jorgepg, es descargas o Descargas?
<jorgepg> jajajajaja dabor si es verdad Descargas
<jorgepg> ya estoy dentro
<socratesxd>  alguien podria ayudarme con la lentitud de los juegos en linux
<mimecar> jorgepg: menos mal que jurabas que el archivo existia...
<socratesxd> por favor
<jorgepg> jajaja disculpen .....ahora desde esta carpeta uso el sudo tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.7.4.tar.gz -C /opt  ??
<dabor> socratesxd, juegos para linux o estas usando juegos de win en linux?
<mimecar> socratesxd: has mirado si tu tarjeta necesita una configuración de xorg determinada?
<socratesxd> son juegos de linux
<socratesxd> y los descargo para windows
<jorgepg> jajajaja ya veo que me ahogue en un vaso de agua durante unos dias.. muchas gracias mimecar y dabor !!!!
<socratesxd> y ahi funcionan rapido
<mimecar> socratesxd: juegos de linux y los descargas en windows?
<socratesxd> existen versiones para windows tambien
<socratesxd> de esos mismos juegos
<mimecar> no son juegos en flash verdad?
<socratesxd> en una instalacion anterior de ubuntu, si iban rapido
<L337> no tengo ninguna pregunta q hacer... pero solamente quiero dar gracias a todos los q siempre estan conectados y disponibles en ayudar en los problemas de los demas
<socratesxd> claro que no son juegos en flash...
<mimecar> ¿en que versión de ubuntu funcionaban bien esos juegos?
<socratesxd> en ubuntu 10.04
<dabor> socratesxd, está habilitada la aceleración 3D en linux? glxinfo|grep direct
<socratesxd> y cambie a xubuntu 11.04
<socratesxd> si lo esta
<socratesxd> los engranes giran bien
<mimecar> cuantos FPS te da?
<socratesxd> cuando ejecuto glxgears
<dabor> socratesxd, fps??
<socratesxd> 37,303 Fps
<socratesxd> 52171fps
<socratesxd> 59689 fps
<mimecar> ¿en que juego te va lento?
<socratesxd> en todos
<mimecar> ....
<socratesxd> execpto en los que trajo por defecto
<mimecar> ese todos tiene un nombre ?
<socratesxd> assault cube
<socratesxd> teeworlds
<socratesxd> antigraavitatori
<mimecar> teeworlds necesita aceleración 3D ?
<socratesxd> pero hay algo en glxgears
<socratesxd> no
<socratesxd> pero funciona lento
<mimecar> entonces la causa no será la tarjeta
<socratesxd> ni siquiera usa opengl
<mimecar> ¿con gnome te funciona lento?
<socratesxd> tengo xfce, pero lo dudo
<socratesxd> antes tenia gnome
<socratesxd> pero lo cargue demasiado
<mimecar> lo tienes instalado ahora?
<socratesxd> y cambie a xfce
<socratesxd> tengo xubuntu instalado
<socratesxd> por lo tanto no tengo gnome
<mimecar> lo único que se me ocurre es que pruebes teeworld con un live cd de gnome
<socratesxd> cuando ejecuto glxgears me sale transparente
<mimecar> si funciona bien, el fallo está en xfce
<socratesxd> el fondo
<socratesxd> seguro es por el composite
<socratesxd> tal vez sea xfce...
<socratesxd> en caso de que sea eso
<socratesxd> que puedo hacer
<mimecar> haz la prueba con el live cd
<socratesxd> estoy bajando un live cd
<socratesxd> ahora mismo
<socratesxd> pero mi internet es lento
<socratesxd> termina dentro de dos horas y media
<mimecar> date una vuelta y desacansa del ordenador
<socratesxd> y  fue hace 3 horas que lo puse a descargar
<mimecar> algo falla si un juego que no usa aceleración 3D te va lento
<mimecar> descargas usando torrent?
<socratesxd> no
<socratesxd> pero tengo un acelerador de descargas
<socratesxd> se llama multiget
<socratesxd> realmente va rapido
<socratesxd> en mi red
<mimecar> usa bittorrent
<mimecar> un acelerador de descargas no te servirá de mucho
<socratesxd> tengo transmission
<socratesxd> vere si va rapido
<flypp> he probado teeworlds, y diría que sí usa acelaración.
<mimecar> a la máxima velocidad de tu línea
<flypp> *aceleración
<flypp> "The game uses OpenGL todo the acceleration. Make sure that you have installed the latest drivers for you graphics card." http://www.teeworlds.com/?page=docs&wiki=FAQ
<flypp> sí, sí que la usa
<socratesxd> bueno, pero recuerdo haber jugado assault cube
<socratesxd> cuando instale xubuntu
<socratesxd> pero ahora me va lentisimo
<socratesxd> y lo mas seguro es que mi placa grafica soporte teeworlds
<socratesxd> porque puedo jugarlo en windows
<socratesxd> mimecar, en caso de que si funcione lo del live cd
<socratesxd> que puedo hacer
<mimecar> instalarte gnome
<flypp> socratesxd, tienes activados efectos de escritorio o algo así?
<socratesxd> no hay otra opcion?
<mimecar> seguramente
<mimecar> Lamusj: si que puedes, pero te pondrá seguramente paquetes extras
<Lamusj> mimecar, le doy "sudo apt-get -y install ubuntu-restricted-extras" y carga un poco! pero luego me salen unos errores :s
<mimecar> ponlo en pastebin
<Lamusj> ok
<Lamusj> mimecar, mira http://pastebin.com/GZNiMppF
<mimecar> ese enlace no vale
<flypp> Lamusj, has hecho antes el apt-get update?
<mimecar> Lamusj: cambia a otro repositorio desde el centro de software
<Lamusj> Si le hice el apt-get update y nada :s
<Lamusj> mimecar, a cual otro repositorio?
<mimecar> cualquier otro
<flypp> el repo está bien http://co.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/universe/
<flypp> no lo tendrá actualizado
<socratesxd> no tengo compiz
<socratesxd> pero si tengo composite flypp
<flypp> Lamusj, antes que instalar nada, tienes que actualizar la información de los repos
<flypp> sudo apt-get update
<Lamusj> flypp, eeso eh hechoo!
<Lamusj> y ni asi :/
<mimecar> Lamusj: por 2º vez, cambia de repositorio
<flypp> pues eso xD
<Lamusj> mimecar, por cuales los cambio?
<flypp> los franceses tiran muy bien
<mimecar> por cualquier otro de la lista
<Lamusj> ok
<Lamusj> revisando los repositorios, no tengo ninguno :/
<mimecar> imposible
<mimecar> ¿has abierto el centro de software?
<Lamusj> jajajaa 1 de dopbox y 2 independientes!
<Lamusj> mimecar, lo revise desde el synaptic!
<mimecar> Lamusj: en 5 minutos desconecto, si quieres arreglar el problema...
<mimecar> no te he dicho que uses synaptic
<Lamusj> yo se, te estoy diciendo por donde vi los repos!
<Lamusj> :/
<mimecar> en el centro de software de ubuntu lo puedes modificar
<mimecar> si lo haces en synaptic, busca en los menús
<Lamusj> ok
<Lamusj> ya estoy por el centro de soft! le doy editar / origenes de soft, no?
<mimecar> si
<Lamusj> le cambio donde dice descarga desde: ??
<mimecar> si
<Lamusj> por cualquiera?
<mimecar> si
<Lamusj> ok
<Lamusj> listo
<Lamusj> Actualizando cache . . .
<mimecar> ok
<exio4> Hola!
<exio4> Alguien aca me ayuda a armar una red entre dos pcs?
<Exio> braiam: hola!
<braiam> Exio: Hola!
<Exio> hago un dibujo.. por que no se explicar!XD
<Exio> pc1 (netbook con wifi..) ---> cable ethernet ---> pc2 (desktop ..)
<Exio> como hago?
<Exio> xD
<Exio> para configurar un server dhcp en esa "red" entre el desktop y la pc1 (para que la pc2 tengo internet)
<braiam> es posible copiar todos los permisos de archivos?
<Exio> braiam: como?
<Exio> copiar?
<braiam> si, cp -?
<Exio> ahh
<Exio> ni idea
<Exio> xd
<fernandito> Exio: lo que quieres es compartir el internet
<Exio> fernandito: el otro pc no tiene cable.. (o mejor dicho.. lugar donde enchufar el cable)
<Exio> y tengo la netbook
<Exio> asi que.. "it's sometting" jjaja
<Exio> es por que el cable que tengo es corto ...
<Exio> y el enchufe esta a unos metros..
<Exio> unos cuantos
<Exio> xD
<fernandito> no te entiendo q quiere hacer en si...
<Exio> tengo la netbook con wifi .. y un puerto rj45
<Exio> y quiero e
<braiam> entonces es "internet-(router)-desktop-pc2 (netbook) donde () son los dispositivos inalambricos?
<Exio> que el pc 2 tenga internet.. via el netbook
<Exio> :D
<Exio> no
<Exio> internet --> (router) --> (netbook) --> desktop
<braiam> Exio: entonces haz una regla de iptables en la netbook
<Exio> braiam: es que en mi ·%"· vida toque iptables
<Exio> ademas. quiero configurar un servidor dhcp (Tengo el de busybox.. pero necesito alguna idea..xD)
<braiam> pon el servidor dhcp y dns en la netbook escuchando eth y busca una regla en iptables o configura squid
<fernandito> Exio: con una regla iptable es mas encillo creo... eso sale en una
<Exio> dns? no es solo el de dhcp?
<Exio> fernandito:
<Exio> okz.. XD
<braiam> Exio: tienes que darle FORWARD al puerto udp-51 o 23, no sse de dns tambien
<socratesxd> como puedo
<socratesxd> puedo instalar programas en un live cd
<Exio> braiam: okz
<Exio> socratesxd: apt-get update;a
<Exio> sin la a al final
<socratesxd> en un live cd?
<Exio> e instalas todo como siempre
<Exio> xD
<Exio> socratesxd: si.. yo me acuerdo que lo hacia cuando me aburria
<Exio> instalaba todo
<Exio> xD
<socratesxd> no sabia que se podia?
<socratesxd> pero en donde se instalan?
<socratesxd> en que espacio?
<fernandito> Exio: bueno yo comparto mi internet 3g por via wifi y automaticamente asigan ips y dns
<fernandito> socratesxd: en un disco virtual q crea usando tu ram
<socratesxd> pero si mi ram es de 512
<socratesxd> funcionaria bien?
<fernandito> socratesxd: mmm depende... ademas puedes crearte un archivo en tu hd para q lo use como swap
<socratesxd> pero puedo utilizar la misma swap en vez del archivo que dices
<fernandito> socratesxd: claro si tienes ya una particion swap es solo activarla
<socratesxd> ohh...
<socratesxd> no sabia...
<socratesxd> gracias :)
<braiam> mm... ahora no puedo iniciar X sin ser root... :(
<Exio> braiam: como? cuando? donde? (jaja. ya se en la tty.. pero . como inicias Xorg)
<braiam> sudo startx
<braiam> creo que mi user se daño...
<Exio> braiam: jajaj
<clemente> alguien me puede recomendar cómo instalar reconocimiento de voz en ubuntu 10.04. para dictar correos, cartas, etc?
<Exio> Nitsuga: o:
<Nitsuga> Exio, estabas de antes acá :O
<Carlitos__> buenas
<Exio> Nitsuga: jajaja
<Nitsuga> hola Carlitos__ !
<Exio> Nitsuga: aca me ayudaron con el problema que tenia de iptables.
<Exio> Carlitos__: hello!
<Nitsuga> Exio, de que te quejas despues entonces?
<vientosolar> buenas una pregunta,
<Carlitos__> y bueno no  se  si me  puedan ayudar?
<Exio> Nitsuga: XD
<Carlitos__> this  is my profile http://pastebin.com/ZSHEbE4k
<jc51> Buenas.
<vientosolar> mientras actualizaba a 11.04
<Exio> jc51: xD
<vientosolar> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/612085/
<vientosolar> me salio eso y dice que no puedo actualizar
<vientosolar> snif
<jc51> Es por que esos paquetes no se encuentran
<Nitsuga> vientosolar, proba un sudo apt-get update antes...
<vientosolar> ya lo habia hecho
<Nitsuga> jc51, ves, yo si sirvo de algo (?)
<Nitsuga> vientosolar, cambia de mirror?
<vientosolar> y eso donde lo hago?
<Exio> Nitsuga: solo falta que digas "Cambia el /etc/pacman.d/mirrorlist"
<jc51> Los mirrors se cambian en origen de software creo
<Nitsuga> pero ahora lo cambiaron de lugar... si no me equivoco estan en las opciones de el gestor de actualizaciones
<Nitsuga> vientosolar,                             ↑
<vientosolar> Nitsuga, que debo hacer entonces?
#ubuntu-es 2011-05-24
<Carlitos__> http://pastebin.com/GcVCAMsY    me gustaria  poder agregar unas  lineas  a mi .profile
<Carlitos__> pero cual   seria  la forma  correcta
<Carlitos__> this  is my profile http://pastebin.com/ZSHEbE4k
<guampa> Carlitos__: que lineas queres agregar?
<Carlitos__> http://pastebin.com/GcVCAMsY
<Carlitos__> esas lienas
<guampa> ah
<guampa> agregalas al final y listo
<Carlitos__> despues  de fi
<guampa> si, eso es al final pos si...
<guampa> luego de la ultima linea
<guampa> lineas nuevas
<Carlitos__> guampa:  gracias
<guampa> al parecer te indica que reemplaces YOURKEYNAME con tu clave, tene en cuenta eso
<Carlitos__> si  lo  tengo  claro
<Carlitos__> pero   este?  export JAVA_HOME=/System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Home/
<Carlitos__> entiendes  algo ?
<Carlitos__> no   se  de donde  sacarlo
<guampa> ni idea, no desarrollo en java gracias a todos los santos que me han protegido
<guampa> pero tiene que existir el path equivalente en ubuntu
<guampa> calculo que /usr/lib/java o algo asi
<vientosolar> una ?
<vientosolar>  me ha salido lo siguiente mientras actualizaba a 11.04, me dijo que por eso se abortó la instalacion de los paquetes
<vientosolar>  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/612085/
<braiam> existe manera de forzar a apt a preferir un repo sobre otro?
<guampa> te dice que los paquetes no existen en el servidor
<guampa> http 404
<guampa> creo que si braiam
<guampa> man apt_preferences
<Exio> Carlitos__: ese path parece de gobolinux..xD
<ax2to> hola chicos, una consulta. Alguno sabe como mejorar el aspecto de netbeans 7
<ax2to> lo he instalado pero las fuentes salen un poco grandes y feas T_T
<braiam> gracias guampa
<guampa> x nada colega
<Carlitos__> supongo  que  java  ya  esta instalado
<LINUXERO> Buenas, me podrian ayudar?
<Exio> LINUXERO: en que?
<LINUXERO> con virtulbox
<LINUXERO> cual es tu canal Exio?
<Exio> LINUXERO: pues tira el probela..
<Exio> problema*
<Exio> LINUXERO: mi canal?
<LINUXERO> no tenes canal exio?
<LINUXERO> no entiendo
<Exio> LINUXERO: no entiendo a que canal
<Exio> freenode?
<LINUXERO> GRACIAS
<jorgepg> hola alguien aqui diseña webs en ubuntu?
<jorgepg> aconséjenme algun editor de texto para programar en php o en varios lenguajes  para novatos
<Exio> Yo usa gphpedit cuando programaba en php
<Exio> :S
<m4v> gedit
<ax2to> que es mas recomendable instalar sun-java6-jdk ú openjdk-6-jdk
<guampa1> jorgepg: gedit o geany
<Exio> geany rlz!
<jmanuel_cool> Exio, +1
<Exio> xD
<jorgepg> quiero crear una carpeta dentro de opt y no puedo por que ?
<braiam> jorgepg: porque no eres su, root o como quieras llamarle
<braiam> jorgepg: no tienes permisos
<jorgepg> pero es mi compu personal
<braiam> !sudo | jorgepg
<kubot> jorgepg: sudo es un comando para ejecutar programas de consola con privilegios de superusuario (root). Ver https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo (inglés) Para aplicaciones gráficas ver !gksu (GNOME, Xfce) o !kdesudo (KDE)
<jorgepg> y cuando lo instale  le puse una clave
<jorgepg> es que quiero cear una carpeta en un directorio del xammp para guardar las paginas que haga y xampp esta en opt
<Guest31299> Hola a todos, pregunta: debo instalar el controlador grafico FGLRX privativo en una instalación nueva de 11.04
<Guest31299> al paracer todo va bien asi como quedó después de la instalación, y además porque he batallado mucho con el en versiones anteriores
<braiam> nah... mismo error
<braiam> con el .ICEauthority
<MrDark> hola alguien ayuda?
<braiam> !adk | MrDark
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'adk'.
<braiam> !ask | MrDark
<kubot> MrDark: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<guampa1> Guest31299: tu pregunta es si es necesario instalar el driver privativo?
<Guest31299> entonces ningun comentario sobre el controlador de graficos privativo? es recomendable instalarlo en ubunut 11.04?
<guampa1> te falto un caracter '?'
<guampa1> no es necesario
<guampa1> si te anda bien sin el driver privativo no tenes porque instalarlo
<Guest31299> si, lo que pasa como comenté me ha dado muchos dolores de cabeza en versiones anteriores
<MrDark> Bueno acabo de instalar Ubuntu 11.04 y quisiera saber como poner IRcap y un antivirus Gracias
<Exio> MrDark: antivurs? en gnu/linux? es para escanear pc con windows .. no?
<guampa1> yo estoy con el radeon (la rama gallium3d) y fuera de algunos horribles lockups que me revientan el sistema un par de veces x dia todo va de pelos :)
<Guest31299> si eso pensé y creo asi lo dejaré vale mas no tentar al diabo xD
<Exio> y que es ircap?
<guampa1> MrDark: creo que ircap no anda en linux, es para win
<Exio> guampa1: que es ircap?
<guampa1> a lo mejor lo podes correr via wine
<jahdyestroh> No es necesario el antivirus
<Exio> jahdyestroh: que sabes.. si tiene pc con windows
<Exio> es recomdable..
<MrDark> Exio uso normalmente windows xp y ai instalo antivirus IRcap es un script para entrar a irc
<Exio> para poder verificar que el windows no se infecte
<guampa1> Exio: es un mod para mIRC
<Exio> MrDark: instala clamav.. o avast
<jahdyestroh> ahhh ok pense ke usaba ubuntu
<Exio> guampa1: ahhh
<guampa1> un cliente windows de irc
<Exio> guampa1: siii
<Exio> caigo
<braiam> no se pudo actualizar el archivo /var/lib/gdm/.ICEauthority, alguien sabe algo acerca de eso?
<Exio> MrDark: ircap no corre directamente "sobre linux" puedes usarlo via wine
<Exio> pero es mejor si usas clientes nativos :)
<MrDark> aya
<Exio> braiam: cp /home/braiam/.ICEautho* /var/lib/gdm/
<MrDark> dime puedo correr todo lo que tengo en windows xp en Linux?
<MrDark> juegos programas etc?
<Exio> MrDark: no ..
<Exio> o si
<Exio> algunos programas son multiplataforma
<Exio> otros no..
<Exio> y ahi podes usar wine.. pero no funciona siempre
<MrDark> aya
<MrDark> Gracias
<braiam> Exio: ok
<braiam> Exio: el archivo no está en mi home
<Exio> braiam: o.O
<Exio> pues.. entonces ni idea
<Exio> es que asi estaba en otros lados..xD
<braiam> Exio: ya lo encontre hice un backup de mi home y ahí estaba :)
<Exio> braiam: jajaaja
<Exio> viste... e,e
<braiam> eso demuestra la importancia de las copias de seguridad ;)
<Exio> xD
<braiam> Exio: que permisos debe tener el archivo en /var?
<braiam> rw y pertenecer al root o a gdm?
<Exio> rw y a root.. (creo)
<CloudStrife> mi /var pertenece a root
<Exio> CloudStrife: y el mio a exio4 (?
<Exio> tiene permisos 777 (?
<Exio> y esta montado sobre un tmpfs (?
<Exio> jajajaj
<CloudStrife> no ...
<Exio> jajajaja
<braiam> Exio: es a gdm
<Exio> braiam: no se a que te refieres ..
<Exio> :|
<homoluminous>  /tmpfs tiene permisos 1777
<Exio> ..
<braiam> Exio: el directorio le pertenece a gdm...
<homoluminous> "sticky byte"
<Exio> braiam: WTF!
<Exio> ni idea
<Exio> :S
<braiam> aww... ahora gconf-sanity-check-2 salio con codigo de estado 256
<Exio> ajajajajajaja
<Exio> braiam: reinstala todo
<Exio> via dpkg
<Exio> pero no dpkg -i *
<Exio> por que romperas el sistema mas
<Exio> :D
<braiam> aww... voy a esperar a que termine de instalar todas las dep que faltan....
<braiam> faltan algunas libs...
<braiam> mktemp tiene SUID?
<braiam> !yay | braiam
<kubot> braiam: ¡Me alegra que lo hayas conseguido! :)
<braiam> Dj_Dexter: freenet6?
<braiam> el problema era que mi /tmp tenia permiso 644 en lugar de 777
<braiam> ahora a recuperar unity
<braiam> adios irssi
<Exio> braiam: D:
<tkw-one> oigan .... los podcasteros hacen sus podcast en estudios de grabacion de audio y de alli su nombre tan rebuscado.. o este nombre podcast aplica para cualquieer audio en internet tal como un caraoke de alguna cancion??
<vientosolar> aplicar para cualquier audio
<zenluiz> Hola
<Amelie> hola
<Amelie> alguien que me ayude?
<Exio> Amelie: hola! :D
<Amelie> ah, tambien por aca?
<Amelie> jajja
<Amelie> ok
<guampa> o/
<Amelie> nos vamos al prive?
<Exio> jaja
<Exio> xD
<Amelie> es que es largo de explicar
<Amelie> y no quiero inundar el canal...
<zenluiz> Amelie: hola cuanta para ver tu problema
<Amelie> 22:09] <Amelie> [21:48] <Amelie> mi pc tiene 2 discos duros de 500 gb cada uno
<Amelie> [22:09] <Amelie> [21:48] <Amelie> uno con windows 7
<Amelie> [22:09] <Amelie> [21:48] <Amelie> el otro con kubuntu (creo que la ultima version que tenia era la 10.04
<Amelie> [22:09] <Amelie> [21:48] <Amelie> mi maquinita amanecio con este mensaje:
<Amelie> [22:09] <Amelie> [21:49] <Amelie> ERROR: hd1,1 out of disk
<Amelie> [22:09] <Amelie> [21:49] <Amelie> grub rescue>
<Amelie> hola?
<braiam> Amelie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Command%20Line%20and%20Rescue%20Mode
<braiam> Amelie: hay esta toda la info que puedas necesitar
<Amelie> murio
<guampa> Amelie: probablemente vas a tener que reinstalar el grub
<Amelie> intente formatear
<Amelie> el disco de linux
<Amelie> el sistema lo desmonto
<Amelie> intento formatear
<Amelie> y ahora no lo veo
<Amelie> :(
<guampa> !enter
<kubot> No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<Amelie> sorry.. que hago ahora no veo el disco, ni siquiera para montarlo!
<guampa> desde donde intentaste formatear desde un livecd?
<Amelie> desde un live usb
<Amelie> que es con lo que estoy conectada ahroa
<braiam> Amelie: tienes tu /home en una particion separada'
<braiam> ?
<guampa> pasteame la salida de sudo fdisk -l
<Amelie> no lo se
<guampa> Amelie: mejor que eso, pastea el contenido de /proc/partitions
<Amelie> donde lo posteo?
<guampa> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<guampa> cuando posteas ahi te devuelve un url, pegalo aca
<Amelie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/612124/
<guampa> ok
<braiam> Amelie: ejecuta «mkdir /target && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /target && sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/target/boot/grub /dev/sdb»
<guampa> bueno como dice braiam https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 tiene la ayuda para reinstalar grub
<braiam> guampa: ahí esta todo en un solo comando
<guampa> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling GRUB 2
<omar> hola a todos!!!
<guampa> si pero hay otro modo
<guampa> ah no esta bien si
<guampa> es ese
<guampa> el otro es el del chroot
<guampa> lo que paso braiam arriba corre
<Davidxx4> hola omar ..asi se llama mi bro!!!  :-)
<Amelie> "you must specify the filesystem type
<braiam> guampa: ese es super simple
<braiam> ehhh
<Amelie> me salio ese mensaje
<omar> Consulta: acabo de poner un panel al costado izquierdo y le activé la opción ocultar automáticamente, se ocultó y ahora no aparece
<omar> alguna ayuda, porfa
<braiam> omar: corre «unity --reset», cierra y abre sesión y estaras bien
<Amelie> sigo igual!
<braiam> guampa: será ext4?
<Amelie> dir
<omar> braiam, estoy en 10.10
<braiam> O.o
<jahdyestroh> alguien conoce algun codigo para insertar un chat irc en un blog
<guampa> sorry taba afk
<Amelie> :`(
<guampa> em, Amelie si agregale a mount esto
<guampa> mount -t ext4
<braiam> guampa: y si es ext3
<braiam> Amelie: para estar seguros «sudo blkid»
<Amelie> anado eso al final de aquel comando largo que me diste?
<braiam> Amelie: primero ejecuta lo ultimo que te mande y pegalo en pastebin :)
<Amelie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/612126/
<guampa> eso indica que el disco de ubuntu esta kaput :/
<guampa> /dev/sdb1
<braiam> Amelie: ahora «sudo blkid -p»
<guampa> es la particion de kubuntu
<braiam> guampa: pero en fdisk salia bien...
<guampa> si, la particion puede estar bien
<guampa> pero el sistema de archivos mal
<braiam> fsck?
<guampa> si
<guampa> Amelie: proba "sudo fsck /dev/sdb1"
<braiam> agregale -a guampa
<guampa> si ves salida como que repara errores pega
<braiam> así no ara nada...
<omar> Se puede eliminar un Panel desde la terminal
<omar> ?
<braiam> omar: «ps ax | grep panel» así veras todos lo paneles...
<Amelie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/612129/
<braiam> Amelie: dale a "y"
<Amelie> si, lo hice
<Amelie> arreglo desde Group descriptor 3128 checksum is invalid.  FIXED.
<braiam> Amelie: a todos?
<braiam> Amelie: lo reparo todo?
<Amelie> hasta
<Amelie> Group descriptor 3636 checksum is invalid.  FIXED.
<Amelie> Ubuntu contains a file system with errors, check forced.
<Amelie> Pass 1: Checking inodes, blocks, and sizes
<Amelie> pues no se si son todos...
<Amelie> pero arreglo eso
<Amelie> Error reading block 1048608 (Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read) while getting next inode from scan.  Ignore error<y>?
<guampa> supeblock tiene copias ese primer error suele solucionarse
<braiam> ok, si te dice que no ha reparado todo entonces ejecuta «sudo fsck -a /dev/sdb1»
<guampa> Amelie: es una netbook?
<omar> braiam, mira: http://paste.ubuntu.com/612131/
<guampa> ah, no cierto que tiene muchos discos
<Dj_Dexter>   braiam si
<Amelie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/612132/
<braiam> omar: el unico panel es 1593. asi que con solo «gnome-panel --replace» bastará
<omar> braiam,  y qué pasó entonces con el que cree hace un momento?
<braiam> omar: se fue :)
<Amelie> no
<Amelie> es una pc
<guampa> "sudo e2fsck -b 32768 /dev/sdb1"
<braiam> Amelie: trata «fsck.ext4 -p /dev/sdb1»
<guampa> aver si zafa
<braiam> guampa: no es ext2
<braiam> !!
<braiam> Amelie: desde cuando tienes kubuntu instalado???
<braiam> Amelie: antes de correr el comando
<guampa> e2fsck sirve para todas las versiones
<Amelie> desde hace como un año o mas
<guampa> los . son alias
<braiam> okis
<braiam> abra que rellenar un bug para que arreglen ese mensaje guampa
<Amelie> no me deja
<Amelie> :(
<Amelie> "filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?
<braiam> mm... Amelie «umount /dev/sdb1»
<braiam> y correlo de nuevo Amelie
<omar> estimados, me retiro, gracias por todo
<braiam> Dj_Dexter: y esperaste hasta ahora para decirmelo... eso fue hace 2 horas!!
<Amelie> permission denied while trying to open /dev/sdb1 you must have r/w access to the file sysem or be root
<JRamirez696> hola
<braiam> Amelie: ups.. me falto sudo delante del comando :)
<Amelie> mismo error
<JRamirez696> PREGUNTA: tengo apache funcionando en el puerto 80.... Quisiera poner otro server virtual o algo asi no se.. o otro difereten... para X puerto. y otro index diferente.. como seria eso?
<JRamirez696> me hice entender? xD
<Amelie> que el file system esta montado desde otro programa :(
<Amelie> ni si quiera lo afirma...mas bien el sistema lo pregunta
<braiam> JRamirez696: ssssss... mejor lee el man... que yo ya ni me acuerdo :(
<JRamirez696> xD
<braiam> Amelie: abriste algo del disco duro?
<Amelie> pero hace mucho mucho rato
<Amelie> y todo lo cerre
<Amelie> es mas en "places" solo me sale el disco de windows
<Amelie> el de linux ni se ve
<braiam> Amelie: «sudo umount -a»
<braiam> o reinicia y vuelve de nuevo Amelie para estar seguros :P
<Amelie> arghhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Amelie> sudo: unmount:  command not found
<Amelie> ok
<Amelie> regreso
<guampa> umount
<guampa> no unmount
<braiam> :¿?
<arp-> kcs guampa
<guampa> jajaja
<guampa> eh arp como va?
<arp-> to bien
<arp-> como anda el tigre?
<braiam> lo pongo para que lo copie y ella lo escribe xD
<guampa> aguachento
<arp-> esa
<arp-> xD
 * braiam no tiene el dic en xchat...
<guampa> que dic??
<braiam> diccionario
<guampa> oo
<braiam> ahora todo lo que escribo sale con una dichosa rayita roja debajo :/
<solovoy> hola
<solovoy> alguien de aca usa quod libet ?
<RYDeN> que es eso?
<solovoy> es un reproductor de musica
<debsan> que pasa con quod ?
<RYDeN> nop, no lo uso =S
<solovoy> debsan, estoy intentando configurar la lista de canciones, pero tengo un problema con el espacio
<debsan> que espacio ?
<solovoy> Intento poner algo asi <discnumber|<album><discnumber>|<disc>> pero que entre album y discnumber haya un espacio, pero no puedo porque el espacio separa las columnas
<ubuntu_> hola
<ubuntu_> regrese
<ubuntu_> hola?
<RYDeN> hola
<Soupermanito> !hola RYDeN
<kubot> RYDeN: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<RYDeN> gracias mr bot =)
<Damito> a
<VADER> adios salaa
<VADER> no dejen de luchar españoles reclamen por loke creen y piensass fuerza hermanos españoles adios
 * dzup descepionado con la vida porque no nos murimos como se pronostico el sabado :(
<dzup> que paso en espana?
<toplop> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<toplop> como vas kubot?
<toplop> kubot tu vida es muy fria... !hola
<toplop> !hola
<kubot> toplop: Lo acabo de decir, mira más arriba ...
<toplop> !bueno
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'bueno'.
<toplop> !que
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'que'.
<arp-> !chicas
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'chicas'.
<arp-> :P
<toplop> :P
<arp-> !sexo
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'sexo'.
<arp-> muajajaa
<arp-> en fin...
<arp-> ;|
<toplop> juaaaa
<toplop> !kubot
<kubot> kubot es el bot de ayuda de #Ubuntu-es. Por favor no abusar de kubot, investiga los factos en privado con "/query kubot" | Manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/m4v/kubot
<toplop> !queHaces
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'queHaces'.
<toplop> !sonrie
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'sonrie'.
<toplop> !?
<arp-> !help
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<arp-> !h
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'h'.
<toplop> !puff
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'puff'.
<arp-> !nada
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'nada'.
<arp-> ...
<toplop> kubot eres muy filosofico
<toplop> !filosofia
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'filosofia'.
<Hertak> Hola, alguno sabe del problema de las placas nvidia que no las reconoce bien?
<arp-> que placa?
<toplop> ... Hertak que placa tienes?
<Hertak> Una nvidia 9500 gt
<arp-> Controladores Adicionales
<arp-> mira ahi si e ofrece algun driver
<Hertak> Natty no la reconoce bien, ya busqué por todos lados y al parecer es un bug
<arp-> pero no aparece ahi?
<Hertak> en controladores adicionales dice "El controlador esta habilitado pero no se usa actualmente"
<Hertak> Ya desinstalé los libres experimentales.
<arp-> a si
<arp-> ami me pasa lo mismo
<arp-> con una geforce 7025
<Hertak> la cuestión es que ya revisé de todo instalé y desinstalé y nada siempre dice eso
<arp-> siempre te dice esta habilitado, pero no funcionando
<arp-> jaja
<arp-> si paso a una TTY y vuelvo a las X
<arp-> queda medio tildado el X
<arp-> ahahha
<Hertak> en un foro hicieron un montón de pruebas y nada. Por ejemplo no puedo iniciar gdm desde el terminal o reiniciar gnome sin problemas.
<arp-> ah
<arp-> si eso no me pasa
<arp-> Hertak y si no bajate los controladores de la web de nvidia
<arp-> capas esos te andan
<Hertak> ya lo hice me bajé los controladores y nada
<arp-> :S
<arp-> debe ser algun bug del 11.04
<arp-> por que en 10.10 me andab todo bien
<arp-> al pedo termine actualizando
<arp-> esto me trajo mas problemas...
<Hertak> en realidad lo gráfico anda bien salvo que a veces me desaparece la barra del titulo y tengo que poner metacity --replace para que aparezca de nuevo.
<toplop> Hertak lo mejor es instalar los paquetes por defecto de esas tarjetas dehecho yo pedi que estubieran muy actualizados
<toplop> Hertak ese e sub bug por ese controlador directo ya que no lo han resuelto
<Hertak> o sea que no tiene arreglo por ahora?
<Hertak> toplop, o sea que no tiene arreglo por ahora?
<toplop> teoricamente tendrias que desintalar los dreiver que instaleste e instlar lo que estan pordefecto en ubuntu para tarjena nvidia
<toplop> *tarjetas nvidia
<toplop> la cosa es que no se desinstalarlo
<Hertak> toplop,  mira este thread http://foro-ubuntu-guia.963965.n3.nabble.com/el-controlador-esta-habilitado-pero-no-se-esta-usando-actualmente-td2909296.html ahí hay mil cosas para ver el problema.
<toplop> Hertak asi es como te sale?
<toplop> Hertak me acabo de dar cuenta que tengo tu problema ajajaj
<arp-> si
<arp-> yo tb
<arp-> todos lo tenemos. un amigo le acabo de preguntar y tambien
<Hertak> si así es el mismo problema, en ese thread dicen que el  driver está compilado en el kernet y que no hay mucho para hacer
<arp-> jaja
<arp-> y pero entonces baja el driver de nvidia
<arp-> y fue...
<arp-> es externo al kernel
<toplop> Hertak estaba bueno en synaptic pero esta tambien el driver con NV
<arp-> se
<arp-> el driver de nv deberia funcionar
<arp-> es externo al kernel
<arp-> voy a probar de bajarlo.. ya que estamos
<toplop> http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2011/05/01/solucionar-problemas-con-las-tarjetas-nvidia-en-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/ Hertak
<Hertak> por eso es lo que dicen en el foro, está metido en el kernel y por más que bajemos lo que bajemos nunca se va a habilitar ya que está el otro funcionando.
<arp-> em
<arp-> bueh
<arp-> esta como modulo en todo caso
<Hertak> toplop, fue lo primero que probé y nada
<arp-> anulo el modulo y fue
<Hertak> arp-, no entiendo mucho del tema pero si mirás el thread vas a entender mejor lo que digo, ahí hicieron muchas pruebas
<arp-> ok
<toplop> arp- Hertak lo extraño es que la tarjeta no es tan nueva como para decir que no esta soportada... :S
<arp-> nah
<arp-> eso es un problema de ubuntu
<arp-> no de la tarjeta
<arp-> si a mucha gente le esta pasando con diferentes tarjetas
<toplop> arp- toca volver al controlador proritario
<arp->  si el problema es el kernel
<Hertak> con las ati también pasa. Yo soy bastante nuevo en ubuntu y mucho no doy la tecla
<arp-> me bajo el kernel  y lo compilo
<arp-> no me es problema
<arp-> con el 10.10 no tenia ningun problema
<toplop> Hertak confia en arp- es sabe y te explica...
<Hertak> arp-, ya veremos si lo solucionan, quice instalar gnome3.0 y terminé formateando la máquina por este problema.
<arp-> je
<arp-> ok
<Hertak> Me voy a acostar buenas noches
<RYDeN> hola mosh
<fosco_> buenas
<fzeta> Buenos días espabilados;)
<avernos> como puedo poner los botones de cerrar ventana minimizar y maximizar a la derecha?
<fosco_> gconftool-2 --type string --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<MrDark> hola
<uzu-cat> buenas
<uzu-cat> como puedo instalar los drivers de nvidia? es que llevo ya un rato muerto con el tema
<uzu-cat> buenas de nuevo
<uzu-cat> para instalar los drivers de nvidia que debería hacer?
<Exio|Away> Nos vemos!
<fosco_> uzu-cat, vas al menu sistema - administracion - controladores
<uzu-cat> desde el terminal no hay posiblidad de hacerlo?
<fosco_> si, aunque el proceso se complica un poco
<uzu-cat> mm, y se te haría muy pesado decirme como hacerlo por terminal, por favor?
<fosco_> en absoluto
<fosco_> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<fosco_> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<fosco_> sudo reboot
<uzu-cat> me dice que no encuentra el paquete
<uzu-cat> puede ser por tema repositorios
<fosco_> pues mal empezamos :)
<uzu-cat> que repositorios debo tener?
<fosco_> los oficiales
<uzu-cat> me puedes decir la linea apt, que la añado por si se tratase de eso?
<fosco_> son un montón de lineas
<fosco_> pero es lo q lleva ubuntu por defecto
<uzu-cat> bueno, el problema basicamente es que no estoy en ubuntu
<uzu-cat> y por lo tanto no tengo los repositorios oficiales
<uzu-cat> estoy en debian
<fosco_> entonces pregunat en el canal de debian
<fosco_> las respuestas q yo te pueda dar no te servirán
<fosco_> /j #debian-es
<uzu-cat> me podrias pasar el sources list de ubuntu?
<fosco_> mezclarlo con los repos de debian puede cargarse tu sistema
<fosco_> prefiero no hacerlo
<uzu-cat> de acuerdo, gracias de todas formas ;)
<omar> hola a todos
<omikron4> holas omar
<omar> Consulta: Acabo de crear un panel y lo puse a la izquierda, activé la opción Ocultar autmáticamente, pero se ocultó y no vovió a aparecer.... ¿?
<omikron4> cuando acercas el raton ya no aparece?
<omar> nop
<omikron4> pues igual no esta
<omar> pero veo una orilla de él
<omikron4> acercate al otro y añade otro en el mismo sistio a ver que hace
<omar> que lata
<omikron4> y si no-- cuando ves eso que dices pulsa el boton derecha del raton a ver que dice
<omikron4> en esa orilla que dices.. pulsa el boton derecho del mouse
<omar> omikron4, jajaja no pasa nada con el botón derecho
<omar> pero espera
<omikron4> tienes que asegurarte que tu resolucion de pantalla es la correcta
<omikron4> no sea que el raton no llegue al panel
<omar> creé un nuevo panel y pasó algo divertido
<omar> apareció el panel, con todos los íconos que le asigné
<omikron4> entonces ya esta?
<omar> sip, ahora le borré la opción ocultar
<omar> voy a borrar el último panel y veré qué pasa
<omikron4> eso debe ser por el tema de la resolucion de pantalla, vamos, creo yo
<omar> voy a ver eso
<omar> pera
<omar> mmm no recuerdo donde se ve eso, jajaja sorry
<omikron4> que sistema tienes?
<omikron4> y que grafica tienes?
<omar> 10.10
<omar> la verdad es que no se cuál es la tarjeta gráfica. Pero todo es Intel
<omikron4> en sistema preferencias debera salirte el tema del monitor
<aguitel> alguien conoce este motherboard:http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar/MLA-96046069-msi-880gm-e41-socket-am3-_JM
<omar> aguitel, yo no, sorry
<omikron4> o si es nvidia  preferencias de nvidia o nvidia settings
<omikron4> pero tienes que saber cual es tu grafica.. alguien del canal sabe como hacerlo . yo no lo recuerdo.. es algo como lspci y algo mas
<omar> omikron4, ya, lo encontré, dice que tengo 1280x800 y 60 hz de refresco
<omar> no que no se es cuál sería lo optimo para mi note
<omar> según la lista desplegable es la máxima resolución
<omar> omikron4, muchas gracias, me solucionasste el problem
<omar> un abrazo
<omikron4> ok.. de nada
<omar> ahora te dejo, me voy a jugar con ese panel un rato
<erAbuelo> buenas
<uzu-cat> buenas, con qe comando puedo comprobar cual es mi targeta grafica?
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<laurence> Hola noseasasi
<noseasasi> ;-)
<takeshi> Hola, alguno de ustedes es tan loco como yo y ha puesto thunar como gestor de archivos alguna vez?
<takeshi> lo que pasa es que cuando quiero borrar algo, me dice, unable to find or create trash directory
<takeshi> :/
<takeshi> y no le pillo nada en google
<noseasasi> presente!
<noseasasi>  takeshi: pero sin problema con la papelera...
<takeshi> :/
<noseasasi>  takeshi: ¿y si borras totalmente pulsando a la vez con la mayuscula?
<noseasasi> q dice?
<Soupermanito> takeshi, thunar es el gestor de archivos de xfce
<takeshi> juas
<takeshi> asi funciona.
<Soupermanito> :) si usas xubuntu es el default
<Soupermanito> probablemente te falten dependecias de xfce
<takeshi> la verdad em daba pereza borrar todos los archivos desde la terminal
<noseasasi>  takeshi: pero cuidado asi lo borras sin pasar por la papelera para siempre jamas!
<takeshi> eran como 50 canciones, que em quedo un poco corto de espacio
<takeshi> noseasasi, si eso lo se, de la terminal es lo mismo, asiq eu no hay cuidado
<takeshi> como sea buscarwe alguna forma de solucionarlo
<noseasasi> ;_)
<noseasasi> ;-)
<jgratero> yo uso xubuntu, y la verdad que ese problema con thunar nunca lo he tenido
<jgratero> tu usas xubuntu, o solo el escritorio xfce?
<Soupermanito> nope
<Soupermanito> takeshi, mira dentro de ~/.local/share
<Soupermanito> y fijate si tenes permisos de escritura en tu carpeta Trash
<takeshi> ok
<takeshi> drwx------ ps-ax ps-ax ... si soy el owner y tengo permiso para todo sobre ese directorio
<Soupermanito> no
<takeshi> ahora, una aclaracion yo uso ubuntu, solo que cambie el gestor de archivos por thunar, pro que es mas livianito
<takeshi> xD
<Soupermanito> solo root tiene
<takeshi> el owner soy yo
<Soupermanito> si
<Soupermanito> :P claro
<Soupermanito> pues ni idea, si eso esta bien no deberias tener problemas
<Soupermanito> dejame investigar
<jgratero> si quieres algo super liviano, te recomiendo lubuntu
<jgratero> yo lo uso en una pentium IV, y literalmente, vuela
<jgratero> digo, escritorio lxde
<Soupermanito> takeshi, estas intentado borrar archivos desde una particion ntfs?
<takeshi> mm si
<Soupermanito> :)
<Soupermanito> tenes que cambiar la forma en que montas el disco en fstab
<Soupermanito> algo asi /dev/sdb1  /media/Mine  ntfs-3g   defaults,umask=077,uid=1000          0       0
<Soupermanito> obviamente, no exactamente asi, de la forma que esten tus carpetas en tu sistema
<noseasasi> Faltan uno o más elementos necesarios de GStreamer:  gconfaudiosrc, gconfvideosink.
<noseasasi> Faltan uno o más elementos necesarios de GStreamer:  gconfaudiosrc, gconfvideosink.
<noseasasi> PERDON !
<noseasasi> Faltan uno o más elementos necesarios de GStreamer:  gconfaudiosrc, gconfvideosink >>> en google + de 600 resultados. primer resultado: http://maximi89.linuxerz.org/2011/04/16/faltan-uno-o-mas-elementos-necesarios-de-gstreamer-gconfaudiosrc-gconfvideosink/ Hay que mirar un poquillo...
<noseasasi> PERDON ! Es que me estoy calentando en debian-es
<Soupermanito> noseasasi, tranuilo
<Soupermanito> primero, abriste synaptic y buscaste e instalaste todos los drivers de gstreamer?
<noseasasi>  Soupermanito: no me referia que me equivoqué, era una respuesta para debian-es, no para aqui.
<Soupermanito> ah
<Onicev> Hola
<Onicev> ¿Sabeis como se cambia el aspecto del escritorio? Tenia elegido el tema Ambiance, pero no se por que aparece otro tema en las dos barras, tanto superior como inferior. Las ventanas aparecen como Ambiance. ¿Como se cambia?
<Onicev> Me refiero a las barras superior e inferior
<Onicev> Utilizo Ubuntu 11.04
<Onicev> Ya veo que... Nada. Volvere en otro momento. Un saludo a todos, y gracias por vuestra atencion.
<Onicev> Bye
<Lamusj> Buenas, como le bajo el uso de la memoria ram a mi equipo? es que en este momento esta a 100% :s
<Lamusj> alguien sabe algo?
<nekroide> buenassssssssss!!
<braiam> Lamusj: ejecuta top en una terminal y revisa que está comiendo tu memoria
<Lamusj> braiam, ok!
<toplop> hola tengo un problema con la web cam
<luckatoni> Utilizo burg, y se me queda atascado, le doy a la opcion de un sistema, pero no hace caso, como si no le dieras
<Lamusj> braiam, dice que es el telepathy-logge ;s
<toplop> Hola tengo un problema con la webcam enciende en programas como skype ekiga y demas pero no en vlc o cheese que son de no-transmicion
<nekroide> gente como puedo hacer para que evolution me habra los link en el navegador que tengo como predeterminado y no en el firefox
<nekroide> ?
<braiam> Lamusj: si presiones la "k" te permite matar los procesos por PID
<Lamusj> braiam, gracias :)
<nekroide> no pregunte nada
<nekroide> graciasss!
<braiam> Lamusj: si un complemento te consume demasiados recursos trata deshabilitándolo
<Lamusj> estaba consumiendo 89% de la cpu :s
<Lamusj> pero no se que sera eso de telepathy-logge braiam
<toplop> hoal tengo un problema con la webcam funciona en programas como skype pero no en vlc o cheese
<braiam> !man telephaty-logger
<kubot> No manual page for 'telephaty-logger'
<luckatoni> Utilizo burg, y se me queda atascado, le doy a la opcion de un sistema, pero no hace caso, como si no le dieras. como puedo actualizar el burg sin tocar la configuracion de los temas y imagenes?
<Lamusj> braiam, No existe entrada de manual para telephaty-logger - eso sale!
<braiam> Lamusj: eso note...
<braiam> Lamusj: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/telepathy-logger
<sisa_> hole, necesito ayuda con el monitor Tarjeta SiS 771/671 solo tengo 800x600.  Toy  Ubuntu-10.1 Alguien sabe donde hay driver ...
<Lamusj> braiam, voooy!
<sisa_> alguien a solucionado este problema:
<sisa_> necesito comando sobre el boot.... el dichoso grub no me va.... despues de intalar en un netbook no encuentra dba de instalacion de ubuntu....
<sisa_> digo, este:hole, necesito ayuda con el monitor Tarjeta SiS 771/671 solo tengo 800x600.  Toy  Ubuntu-10.1 Alguien sabe donde hay driver ...
<braiam> sisa_: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/86080 para lo de la tarjeta grafica
<erAbuelo> buenas
<noseasasi>  erAbuelo: muy buenas
<hashashin> nas
<erAbuelo> hola noseasasi
<braiam> luckatoni: que versión de ubuntu usas?
<luckatoni> braiam, 11.04
<braiam> !grub | luckatoni
<kubot> luckatoni: GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<braiam> luckatoni: para que recuperes tu grub :)
<toplop> !webcam
<kubot> Cámaras soportadas por Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<luckatoni> braiam, utilizas burg?
<braiam> luckatoni: nop, pero varias personas han tenido problemas usandoló
<braiam> luckatoni: sabes cual es la partición donde esta tu /boot?
<luckatoni> braiam, nunca he tenido problemas, pero simplemente, es como no funcionara el boton
<luckatoni> braiam, la direcion del kernel y particion esta bien
<braiam> luckatoni: cual boton?
<luckatoni> braiam, el boton de la opcion del sistema que quiero accder del en menu de arranque de burg
<braiam> luckatoni: ni idea x)
<luckatoni> braiam, xd no pasa nada gracias
<erAbuelo> re
<sisa_> braiam: , naaaa no tiene solucion.... las alternativas que hay son para u-8.04 y mas .. . pero yo busco una solucion para U-10.1
<erAbuelo> por curiosidad de que hablais?
<braiam> sisa_: el xorg.conf es generico, ademas la tarjeta no es muy compatible con linux
<sisa_> braiam: ya pero no soluciona nada con cambiar datos en xor....
<erAbuelo> que tarjeta es ?
<sisa_> por cierto, en que carpeta esta xorg.conf...?
<braiam> sisa_: ubuntu por defecto no usa xorg.conf, y trata por autodetección
<sisa_> erAbuelo: SiS 771/671
<erAbuelo> ya, no pilla la aceleracion 3d
<sisa_> erAbuelo: U-10.1
<erAbuelo> hay solucion, pero no recuerdo donde
<braiam> sisa_: el archivo va en /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<erAbuelo> sisa_: creo recordar que necesitas unos drivers parcheados para que vaya bien
<sisa_> erAbuelo: solo quiero poder cambiar la resolucion de 800x600 a una mas amigable a la vista: 1200x700 o algo mejor o mas variado
<erAbuelo> se que hay un svn de soporte de la sis, con drivers que lo permiten, pero no recuerdo la direccion, busca en google
<sisa_> erAbuelo: donde encuentro esos driver, para U-10.1 ya he probado driver con U anteriores  y naaaa
<sisa_> erAbuelo: solo veo para sis win xp y otros guindos....
<erAbuelo> en cuanto tenga un rato lo busco
<braiam> sisa_: agrega "linux" o "ubuntu!
<noseasasi> Hasta otra buena gente...
<Soupermanito> sisa_, si vas a una consola y escribis xrandr -s 1200x700
<Soupermanito> que pasa?
<braiam> sisa_: cuales son las resoluciones que soporta tu monitor?
<braiam> sisa_: creo que encontre los drivers http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8549392&postcount=292
<luckatoni> alguien sabe como se actuliza el menu de arranque burg ?
<sisa_> braiam: ufffff lo veo
<sisa_> braiam: naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa es para la version U9.04 no va en U10.1
<braiam> sisa_: usaste los paquetes fuentes?
<sisa_> por cierto hay un sof para controlar el grub... ya lo he usado pero ahora no recuerdo como se llama... alguien sabe?
<sisa_> braiam: si, pero no va....
<braiam> sisa_: es una laptop o una de escritorio?
<sisa_> portatil, fujitsu....
<sisa_> pero la info que importa es que la video es una SiS 771/671 que bien puede estar montada en cuanquier placa y marca...
<luckatoni> braiam, ya esta arreglado, la otra distro habia actualizado el kernel , modifique los parametros del burg para el nuevo kernel, y solucionado,xd
<mimecar> luckatoni: los kernels entre distribuciones son independientes
<braiam> luckatoni: bien
<luckatoni> mimecar, que me quieres decir con eso?
<mimecar> la causa sería otra
<mimecar> pero si tienes dos distribuciones, los kernels de una no pueden afectar a los de la otra
<Exio> HOLAA!!! :D
<luckatoni> mimecar, si tengo el grub en ubuntu, y otro sistema actuliza el kernel, el archivo de configuracion del grub en ubuntu no detectara el nuevo kernel de la otra distro
<mimecar> hasta ahí de acuerdo
<luckatoni> Exio, callate,xd
<Exio> luckatoni: eh?
<luckatoni> Exio, era broma,xd
<luckatoni> mimecar, por que hasta ahi?
<luckatoni> mimecar, ahi mas a partir de ahi?
<mimecar> hasta la parte que has explicado estoy de acuerdo
<Exio> luckatoni: ¬¬
<luckatoni> mimecar, que vas a dejar así?xd
<mimecar> ?
<luckatoni> mimecar, cual es la parte que no estas de acuerdo? queria saberla
<sisa_> buno, para los que tienen el problema de la SiS 771/671 aqui hay una posible solucion: http://sisubuntu.blogspot.com/
<mimecar> en la parte que has dicho estoy  de acuerod
<mimecar> no hay nada más
<luckatoni> ?? me perdi, dejalo
<mimecar> es lo mejor
<luckatoni> aaa
<linuxx4> Chanel#twil
<linuxx4> Holaaa a todos
<joseluis1978> buenas noches... alguien podria decirme como instalar un emulador de mame en ubuntu 10.04????
<mimecar> joseluis1978: usa el centro de software
<joseluis1978> tengo el kxmame pero me coge pocos juegos
<mimecar> busca otro
<joseluis1978> ok... na, la pregunta es por si alguien tenia uno y me lo aconseja
<joseluis1978> buscare en san google gracias
<Operador08> hola a todos...
<Operador08> alguien sabe sobre ticketeras en linux?
<raffles> hola a todos, tengo un problema con el juego urban terror, espero me puedan ayudar lo que pasa es que no puedo hacer que aparezca la consola pero del juego, espero me entiendan, dicen que es apretando la tecla que aparece a lado del 1 pero nada de hecho ya probe con todas o sera que solo aparece esa consola en los juegos de windows y en ubuntu no?
<freego> raffles, es depende de la configuración de teclado que tengas
<freego> en realidad la tecla que saca la consola es la que tiene este icono `
<raffles> pues si pero almenos me imagino que deberia de salir con una tecla pero ya probe con todas? o hay que darla de alta o algo asi
<freego> raffles, usa shift y las comillas, o una de esas teclas que esta a la derecha de P
<raffles> ummmm eso no lo probe deja checo? tu lo juegas? a ti si te sale?
<granjero> hola, tengo una maquina con ubuntu 10.04 que tiene una impresora conectada a otra pc con ubuntu 10.04. Imprime bien con ambas maquinas. pero en la que no tiene la impresora conectada tengo un winXP en virtualbox que tiene que imprimir
<granjero> no se como encontrar la impresora
<mimecar> granjero: como una impresora en red
<forces> raffles, yo uso teclado en ingles así que me sirve la tecla a la par del 1
<granjero> mimecar no la logro ver
<raffles> freego: ya salio pero fue con la combinacion de teclas Alt Gr+ 4, extraño no? bueno gracias ya pude
<raffles> forces: gracias pero yo uso teclado español pero ya se pudo
<forces> raffles, ok
<raffles> forces: ya pude gracias por todo habia llegado a pensar que el juego se habia instalado mal pero al final era yo XD lol
<raffles> nos vemos
<forces> en realidad era el teclado
<forces> ok
<raffles> bueno los dos
<raffles> jajajaja
<raffles> bye y gracias
<Soupermanito> granjero, creo que tenes que compartir la impresora con samba
<Soupermanito> granjero, http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Compartir_una_impresora_con_Windows_2000/XP
<mircosx> buenas
<Soupermanito> !hola mircosx
<kubot> mircosx: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<mircosx> he instalado el gnome 3  y la grafica me sale muy feilla, en system info me sale "driver unknown" y experience "standard"
<mircosx> se que es una intel por el lspci Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV
<mircosx> pero no se como instalarlo
<mimecar> !gnome3 mircosx
<kubot> mircosx: Gnome 3 no es soportado por Ubuntu actualmente. Un PPA para Natty existe en https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 pero estos paquetes son experimentales, inestables y pueden romper tu sistema - Usa « sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 » si necesitas removerlo.
<mimecar> mircosx: has instalado un software que es inestable y NO tiene soporte
<mircosx> ah oka
<mircosx> no sabia
<mimecar> en el repositorio lo pone
<mircosx> es que soy nuevo en linux no domino del todo xD
<erAbuelo> de todos modos el pregunta como poner el driver de la grafica
<mircosx> pensaba que era la version estable ya
<mimecar> erAbuelo: si, pero si interviene gnome 3 la cosa cambia
<mimecar> mircosx: gnome 3 no está en los repositorios, lo has añadido de forma manual
<mircosx> si
<mircosx> con un comando
<erAbuelo> eso no lo discuto
<mircosx> bueno entonces mejor lo quito no?
<mimecar> no se si te dejará quitarlo directamente
<mircosx> y cuando sea estable aparecera en los repositorios automaticamente?
<mimecar> mircosx: hasta Octubre nada
<mircosx> vale
<mircosx> pues nada
<mircosx> gracias por las infos
<mircosx> dewww
<mimecar> no entiendo que saquen guías para poner gnome 3
<mimecar> y no digan que es inestable
 * xoan buenas
<rnery> hola a todos alguien me puede ayudar estoy tratando de copiar un dvd pero me da error el dvd es region 1
<mimecar> rnery: tu lectora es de la zona 1?
<rnery> hola mimecar no tengo ni idea
<rnery> como puedo ver eso mimecar
<erAbuelo> gnome3 es inestable ?
<mimecar> si
<erAbuelo> no sabia
<erAbuelo> pero no fue lanzado oficialmente ?
<mimecar> erAbuelo: en la web del repositorio pone eso
<mimecar> y que no es puede desinstalar
<erAbuelo> del ppa dices ?
<mimecar> si
<erAbuelo> ah, te refieres a la version para ubuntu, ok
<Gus81> buenas tardes
<Gus81> una pregunta, desde que instale Ubuntu tengo problemas con Adobe Flash Player, los videos de youtube y de paginas similares no los puedo ver a pantalla completa porque se me cuelga todo el video
<Gus81> algunas paginas con contenido flash tampoco las puedo visualizar correctamente
<Exio> que les sale del comando 'cat /var/run/utmp | strings -1 | head -n 7 | tail -n 1' ?
<Gus81> cual puede ser el  problema?
<mimecar> Gus81: es flash, ese es el problema
<mimecar> mira los videos con vlc o después de que se carguen
<Gus81> mimecar, ya se que es el flash, pero como se soluciona?
<mimecar> usa vlc para ver los videos o espera que se carguen
<Gus81> reinstale el paquete adobe flash plugin pero no anda, lo desinstale e instale el gnash pero tampoco me anduvo, con el gnash ni siquiera pude ver los videos normales
<Gus81> ok, y las paginas con flash que no puedo ver que hago?
<socratesxd> estas usando algun navegador?
<socratesxd> en especifico
<Gus81> Firefox 4
<socratesxd> entonces ve a la pagina de adobe flash
<Gus81> pero con Ghrome tambien me pasa
<socratesxd> y bajate el paquete .deb para ubuntu
<Gus81> ya lo hice
<socratesxd> y no funciono?
<Gus81> reinstale el flash pero no me anda
<Gus81> nop
<socratesxd> de casualidad, tienes el paquete flash-plugin-installer
<Gus81> si
<socratesxd> entonces desinstalalo
<socratesxd> e instala el de la pagina de adobe flash
<Gus81> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<kzman> hola
<kzman> tengo un problama
<Gus81> socratesxd, este tengo instalado http://imagebin.org/154887
<kzman> instale compiz y no tengo bordes de ventanas D:
<socratesxd> es ese mismo Gus81
<socratesxd> desinstalalo
<Gus81> kzman, a ver, ejecuta compiz
<Gus81> kzman, Alt + F2 compiz
<Gus81> socratesxd, ok
<socratesxd> lo solucionaste, Gus81?
<kzman> Gus81, lo ejecute en una terminal y me da esto : compiz (core) - Error: Screen 0 on display ":0.0" already has a window manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current window manager.
<Gus81> socratesxd, perate, estoy en eso
<socratesxd> funciono?
<kzman> Gus81, estoy en modo clasico
<socratesxd> prueba a instalar compiz fusion icon, kzman
<socratesxd> con eso puedes cambiar de gestor de ventanas
<kzman> ok voy a ver...
<kzman> socratesxd, tengo que ponerlo en compiz?
<socratesxd> si
<socratesxd> trajo a metacity seleccionado por defecto, cierto?
<kzman> esta en ese modo y al hacer eso me quita los bordes, si pongo metacity
<kzman> me funciona
<kzman> pero quiero que funcione el compiz
<kzman> que faltara?
<socratesxd> tienes compiz pero no tienes bordes, cierto?
<mimecar> no tendrás puesto compiz para que gestione las ventanas
<Gus81> socratesxd, no me deja bajarlo, me dice que tiene que ser abierto con apturl
<kzman> cuando pongo decorador de ventanaz compiz, me quita los bordes, si pongo metacity, me pone los bordes, pero me quedo sin efectod compiz
<Gus81> y despues q flash player es virtual
<mimecar> kzman: si no pones a compiz como gestor de ventanas de gnome no tendrás bordes
<mimecar> abre ccsm (si no usas unity) y pon a compiz para que gestione las ventanas
<kzman> mimecar, pero ese es el programa para configurar el compiz
<socratesxd> tienes que instalar emerald, kzman
<kzman> ya active los efectos, y funcionan, pero no tengo bordes de ventanas (no las puedo arrastrar)
<mimecar> socratesxd: NO
<socratesxd> es un decorador de ventanas
<mimecar> kzman: uno de los plugins pone a compiz como gestor de ventanas
<Gus81> 1 - http://imagebin.org/154892
<mimecar> socratesxd: emerald es un proyecto muerto
<kzman> :D :D
<kzman> la opcion "Decor"
<kzman> e.e ahora si
<kzman> ubuntu complica las cosas con su unity
<kzman> antes era mas facil
<mimecar> kzman: no lo complica
<kzman> si
<mimecar> solo cambia el gestor de ventanas
<Gus81> 2 - http://imagebin.org/154894
<kzman> pero hace como si no existiesen los otros
<kzman> pero bueno
<kzman> ya esta solucionado
<mimecar> kzman: solo puedes tener un gestor de ventanas
<kzman> gracias a todos
<socratesxd> o utilizar la opcion de compiz fusion icon para seleccionar el gtk+ window decorator
<kzman> esa ya la marque antes
<Gus81> 3 - http://imagebin.org/154895
<Gus81> 4 y ultimo http://imagebin.org/154896
<Gus81> como soluciono eso?
<Gus81> no lo puedo bajar
<mimecar> Gus81: que estas instalando?
<Gus81> mimecar, adobe flash
<mimecar> si descargas un .deb lo tienes que poder instalar
<Gus81> pero no me deja bajar el .deb de la pagina de adobe
<mimecar> lo descargas?
<socratesxd> sale como un enlace apt, mimecar
<Gus81> no, ccuando hago click en Descargar ahora me pasa lo que puse mas arriba en imagenes
<mimecar> o descargas el .deb o la librería en formato tar.gz
<Gus81> no se instalar tar.gz
<mimecar> no se instalan
<mimecar> se copia a la carpeta de plugins
<socratesxd> libflashplayer.so
<socratesxd> a la carpeta de plugins de firefox
<Gus81> ok, pero vuelvo a decir que no puedo bajar el adobe flash de la pagina de Adobe, me pasa lo que puse mas arriba en imagenes
<mimecar> Gus81: o descargas el .deb o el .tar.gz
<Gus81> mimecar, de donde?
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> de la web de adobe
<Gus81> ah bueno...
<Gus81> mimecar, perdon, pero no lees que no puedo bajar nada de la pagina de Adobe porque me pasa lo que puse mas arriba en imagenes???
<mimecar> Gus81: en todos los enlaces de la web de adobe te da el mismo fallo?????
<Gus81> mimecar,  yo veo solo este enlace
<m4v> Gus81: instala el paquete ubuntu-restricted-extras
<m4v> Gus81: debería instalar flash
<Gus81> http://imagebin.org/154900
<m4v> Gus81: eso no les lo que te dije
<Gus81> m4v, sorry, estaba hablando con otra persona antes
<Gus81> m4v, ese paquete lo tengo instalado
<socratesxd> Gus81: en el cuadro de lista donde dice "APT for Ubuntu 10.04+"
<socratesxd> ahi puedes seleccionar el tar.gz
<Gus81> m4v,  tengo el flash, pero no puedo ver videos de youtube y de ninguna web similar a pantalla completa porque se me cualga todo el video, tambien tengo problemas para visualizar algunas paginas con contenido flash
<socratesxd> quien sabe de juegos aqui?
<m4v> Gus81: bueno, entonces tu problema es otro. Por favor explica mejor que es lo que tienes de ahora en adelante.
<socratesxd> no solo juegos, problemas con juegos...
<socratesxd> ese es mi problema m4v
<socratesxd> no el de Gus91
<socratesxd> digo Gus81
<voyager1> socratesxd como no definas mejor tu problema lo dudo mucho
<socratesxd> lo que pasa es que la mayoria de juegos me van lento
<m4v> Gus81: si el problema es con pantalla completa me temo de debe ser un tema de drivers de la placa de vídeo o del propio flash.
<socratesxd> he instalado assault cube
<socratesxd> y me va bien
<voyager1> no será un problema de tarjeta gràfica?
<socratesxd> no, lo dudo
<Gus81> m4v, el problema es de flash
<socratesxd> en windows me van bien
<m4v> Gus81: flash es software privativo de adobe, si no funciona no hay mucho que hacerle.
<socratesxd> la version para windows (sin wine)
<Gus81> con Ghrome puedo ver sin problemas las paginas que con Firefox no puedo ver bien, pero el problema de los videos lo sigo teniendo con ambos
<voyager1> no sabría decirte, será de configuración de tarjeta
<socratesxd> mi tarjeta es integrada
<socratesxd> por lo tanto, usa drivers nativos
<Gus81> m4v, pero tambien probe con el gnash, con ese puedo ver bien las paginas, pero no puedo ver los videos ni a pantalla completa ni normal
<m4v> gnash es bastante malo como reemplazo de flash
<socratesxd> que podria ser voyager1?
<omikron4> Gus81: tieenes tu pc de 64 bits?
<Gus81> omikron4, si
<omikron4> pues te doy la solucion..
<voyager1> no tengo idea
<voyager1> necesito más datos
<socratesxd> mi tarjeta es una savage
<omikron4> Gus81: http://diegazo.es/2011/04/instalar-flash-en-linux-de-64-bits/
<socratesxd> no tengo el xorg.conf
<socratesxd> estoy usando las X
<omikron4> Gus81:  de esta te bajas el que corresponde a linux 64 bits http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_square.html
<omikron4> y de la anterior.. pues sigues las instrucciones, aunque solo teienes que descomprimirlo en .mozilla/plugins
<Gus81> omeddragon, ok gracias, voy a ver si funciona
<Gus81> perdon
<omikron4> omeddragon??
<Gus81> omikron4, ok gracias, voy a ver si funciona
<Gus81> omikron4, si perdon, al tocar tab me equivoque
<omikron4> jajaja, no pasa na Gus81
<vientosolar> buenas
<Lamusj> vientosolar, ^^
<vientosolar> hola Lamusj, aun no me acostumbro al Unity
<Lamusj> vientosolar, a mi no me gusto :s
<vientosolar> a mi tampoco me gusta... estoy haciendo el ejercicio de utilizarlo, pero creo que seguire con la interfaz clasica.
<omikron4> eso es cuestion de tiempo Lamusj, qô_ôp
<Lamusj> omikron4, es verdad! pero yo lo eh utilizado poco mas de 2 meses y la verdad, no me ah gustado!
<Lamusj> prefiero gnome o xcfe
<vientosolar> llegara el momento en que solo tengamos esa opcion (espero que no lleguemos a eso..) pero por ahora, no me gusta
<vientosolar> yo llevo un solo dia, pero me parece que exige mucho al sistema
<Gus81> omikron4, ya se arreglo, gracias!!!!!
<omikron4> pues yo, mientras pueda, sigo con la vista clasica... aunque claro, al final morira, pues tanto gnome como ubuntu han cambiado la forma
<omikron4> me alegro Gus81  gracias por decirmelo pues tengo que ayudar a una amiga a instalarlo
<Lamusj> vientosolar, es verdad, utilizas muchos recursos!
<Lamusj> omikron4, sii gnome 3 es algo parecido al unity, yo me quedo con mi xcfe! xD
<omikron4> a mi me gusta muchiiiiiiiiisimo mas (es cuestion de gustos) unity que gnome 3
<omikron4> y eso que no lo uso.. pues ya digo que mientras pueda... vista clasica
<omikron4> aunque esto es para tema OT  volvamos al soporte
<Lamusj> jajaja siii! xD
<Lamusj> de casualidad alguien tiene la ppa de xfce 4.8 para ubuntu 11.04 ???
<vientosolar> alguno sabe como puedo poner 2 documentos de libreoffice en paralelo?
<forces> paralelo?
<omikron4> jajajaja, preguntando por la ppa en el almacen principal... Lamusj
<omikron4> ve a synaptic que esta todo lo que quieres
<omikron4> ahhhhhhhh perdon,,, Lamusj, que preguntabbas por una reliquia
<Lamusj> omikron4, es que quiero es actualizarlo! synaptic me da una version menos! quiero actualizarla a la 4.8
<vientosolar> si, ver 2 docs al mismo tiempo.
<forces> solo abri los 2
<forces> O.o
<omikron4> Lamusj:   http://xfceando.wordpress.com/2011/01/31/instala-xfce-4-8-desde-un-ppa/
<Lamusj> omikron4, el problema ese ppa es para maverick! y al añadirlo me da error en sudo apt-get update :s
<omikron4> pos ya no se mas.. supongo que habra mas
<Lamusj> no encuentro :/
<ax2to> hola, una pregunta alguien sabe porque cuando ejecuto el netbeans desde el acceso directo se muestran feas las fuentes y grandes
<ax2to> pero cuando lo ejecuto desde una terminal con sudo, se muestra bien
<ax2to> porque podria pasar eso?
<forces> ax2to, porque sudo, usa otro usuario, por ende, otra configuración
<omikron4> ax2to:  si quieres que te salga siempre bien... pues vas al icono y en comando.. pones gksu netbeans
<omikron4> ax2to: perdon.. en el acceso directo. propiedades... en comando pones lo que te dije
<ax2to> el comando esta asi ahora mismo: /bin/sh "/home/ubuntu/netbeans-7.0/bin/netbeans"
<omikron4> ax2to: pues delante le añades gksu
<ax2to> en parte se lo agregaria?
<ax2to> ok a ver :D
<forces> :O
<forces> tengo curiosidad si funcionara
<omikron4> aunque claro.. te pedira la contraseña ax2to
<ax2to> cool XD tienes razon, pidio contraseña y funcionno
<ax2to> pero la gran duda es porque pasa esto, lo he instalado mal?
<ax2to> primero que nada gracias a los dos por su ayuda.
<omikron4> seguro que tendras que modificar los permisos del ejecutable ax2to
<forces> primero que nada, que diga como lo instalo
<ax2to> baje el archivo, cambien permiso a ejecucion chmod +x archivo
<francy> hola,¿como instalo libglitz1 esto es del programa cairo-dock,en ubuntu.
<forces> porque no hiciste apt-get install netbeans?
<ax2to> y ejecute con ./netbeans7
<ax2to> porque me instala la 6.9
<ax2to> pero lo hice tambien en un momento, sudo aptitude install netbeans y pasaba lo mismo
<forces> que raro, yo me baje de la página el 7.0 y me funciono bien
<ax2to> tienes el openjava o el sun-java6
<forces> O.o
<forces> yo solo me baje el JDK
<forces> y netbeans
<ax2to> yo instale el sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jdk no se si sea por eso XD o talvez porque es una maquina virtual en virtualbox? XD
<forces> eso no importa
<forces> netbeans solo necesita el JDK
<forces> cuando lo estas instalando, el busca el JDK automáticamente, si no lo encuentra te dice que le digas donde esta
<ax2to> entonces para instalar solo el jdk el comando seria?
<forces> mmm
<forces> asaber
<forces> xD
<forces> si instalas netbeans, te instala el jdk
<ax2to> oh! XD eso tengo que probarlo XD gracias por el dato :P
<forces> la mejor forma de instalarlo, es hacer una instalación limpia, primero el jdk y después netbeans
<ax2to> eso probare cuando llegue a casa XD
<kzman> hola denuevo
<kzman> existe alguna manera de tener kde y gnome, sin las aplicaciones del otro molesten?
<kzman> es decier ocultarlas
<Gkahn_> kzman recuerdo haber leido en el blog sliceoflinux de una forma de hacerlo, pero no recuerdo como era
<alfonso> hola
<alfonso> acabo de instalar apache mysql-server y php5 y al iniciar el servidor me dael siguiente fallo
<alfonso> apache2: Syntax error on line 204 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/userdir.conf: No such file or directory
<alfonso> Action 'configtest' failed.
<alfonso> The Apache error log may have more information.
<alfonso>    ...fail!
<alfonso> alguien me puede ayudar con esto
<Tomyeze_Anon> Tengo este problema
<Tomyeze_Anon> con wubi
<ax2to> <alfonso> has instalado mysql-client ?
<ax2to> tambien libapache2-mod-auth-mysql
<Tomyeze_Anon> cuando quiero instalar Ubuntu 11.04 con wubi en windows 7 me aparece este mensaje
<Tomyeze_Anon> ERROR  root: [Errno 4] IOError: <urlopen error (10054, 'Connection reset by peer')>
<Tomyeze_Anon> Alguien me lo puede solucionar?
<Tomyeze_Anon> Alguien?
<Tomyeze_Anon> No?
<ax2to> yo no se de eso XD
<Tomyeze_Anon> Y quien lo sabe?
<ax2to> de los presentes parece que nadie...
<Tomyeze_Anon> Parece que tengo que ir en el IRC de argentina
<toplop> Tomyeze_Anon que necesitas_
#ubuntu-es 2011-05-25
<Tomyeze_Anon> toplop tengo este problema: cuando quiero instalar ubuntu con wubi en windows 7 me sale este error: ERROR root: [Errno 4] IOError: <urlopen error (10054, 'Connection reset by peer')>
<toplop> utiliza un cd
<toplop> el te detecta todo lo que tienes y puedes hacer mejor la particion
<toplop> Tomyeze_Anon
<toplop> <(
<toplop> Tomyeze_Anon de todos modos tienes que tener el disco particionado para hacerlo
<toplop> bueno es mejor
<Tomyeze_Anon> Pero solo quiero probar con wubi no instalarlo completo, toplop
<toplop> utiliza un CD en life... Tomyeze_Anon
<Tomyeze_Anon> Live CD no?
<toplop> Tomyeze_Anon lo puedes probar sin nisiquiera instalarlo ni tocar tus archivos
<Tomyeze_Anon> Ya lo se toplop
<Tomyeze_Anon> yo probe ubuntu 10.10 en wubi y todo estaba bien
<toplop> Tomyeze_Anon .. es una cosa es probarlo otra cosa es instalarlo cuando utilizas wubi lo instalas
<Tomyeze_Anon> Y en ubuntu 11.04 la primera vez que lo instale en wubi e instalo el controlador me sale esto en controladores adicionales:
<Tomyeze_Anon> El controlador esta habilitado pero no se esta usando
<toplop> es por que lo tienes instalado
<toplop> Tomyeze_Anon
<toplop> Tomyeze_Anon solontienes que reinicar el pc y te da opciones de que sistema operativo arrancar
<Tomyeze_Anon> Si si
<Tomyeze_Anon> Pero el ultimo problema que te dije era que el controlador estaba activo pero no se estaba utilizando. toplop
<toplop> Tomyeze_Anon eso quiere decir que ya lo tienes instalado obviamente wubi te sacara un error por que ya hiziste el proseso de instalacion
<Tomyeze_Anon> ... voy a ver si funciona
<toplop> Tomyeze_Anon mira es facilicimo!!! si tienes efectos y se ve todo bonito... estan arrancando los controladores si nop nop
<toplop> :)
<Tomyeze_Anon> No se ven los efectos ,men
<toplop> Tomyeze_Anon te sale la interfaz unity es decir una barra suberior y una al lado izquierdo?
<Tomyeze_Anon> Me voy a conectar en la netbook y voy a ver si funciona
<toplop> dale
<Tomyeze_Anon> No no,men no me sale la barra de unity
<Tomyeze_Anon> Ademas ya se como es unity
<alfonso> ax2to:  no , ese no
<alfonso> lo instalo y veo a ver
<toplop> Tomyeze_Anon ok  sal de la secion mas no lo apagues.. es decir para reiniciar el sistema de escritorio... en la parte inferior ahy una barra donde dice sistema de escriorio escojes untiy
<luckatoni> para instalar un server web, vale solo con poner apt-get install lamp-server?
<toplop> luckatoni sip
<toplop> y pruebas :)
<luckatoni> ok toplop , gracias
<luckatoni> si, lo de probar lo hare seguro,xd
<Tomyeze_Anon> Espere toplop , todavia no me conecte en mi netbook
<alfonso> ax2to: me sigue saliendo el mismo error
<torrento> hola puedo hacer una consulta?
<guampa> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<luckatoni> maldicion, toplop me dice que no encuentra el paquete,xd
<toplop> !ask torrento
<kubot> torrento: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<luckatoni> !ask torrento
<kubot> luckatoni: Lo acabo de decir, mira más arriba ...
<luckatoni> jajaja
<torrento> okssss tengo esto sudo wget http://foxoman.googlecode.com/files/package-converter_3.0.0.2-2_all.deb que comando le puedo agregar para que se instale tambien
<toplop> luckatoni instala el apache myslq y el php5
<Tomyeze_Anon1> listo
<guampa> torrento: sudo dpkg -i package-converter_3.0.0.2-2_all.deb
<torrento> pero donde lo pongo al final de la linea?
<toplop> torrento: o doble click en el archivo
<alfonso> toplop yo lo acabo de instalar pero al iniciar apache me da un error
<guampa> no, luego de bajar el archivo
<torrento> es para un script
<toplop> alfonso apgalo y enciendelo
<toplop> alfonso el apache
<torrento> vos decis que haga una linea dpkg abajo de wget?
<guampa> si lo del wget es una linea en un script agrega lo que te pase en una nueva linea abajo
<alfonso> ok
<torrento> o le pongo &
<Tomyeze_Anon1> Se esta extrayendo archivos de mi disco de ubuntu...
<toplop> Tomyeze_Anon1 bien
<Tomyeze_Anon1> por wubi...
<toplop> Tomyeze_Anon1 revisa los drives o los controladores alli te debe apracer que tipo de controladores tienes instlados o te falta
<toplop> !wubi
<kubot> Wubi es un instalador de Ubuntu para usuarios de Windows que te permite instalar y desinstalar Ubuntu como un programa de Windows, de una manera simple y segura. Para la solucion de problemas http://wubi-installer.org/support.php y https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide. Reporte de errores en http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. Para Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<Tomyeze_Anon1> Te digo la tarjeta de video que tengo:
<alfonso> toplop: este es el fallo que me lleva dando un buen rato
<alfonso> /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<alfonso>  * Starting web server apache2                                                  apache2: Syntax error on line 204 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/userdir.conf: No such file or directory
<alfonso> Action 'start' failed.
<alfonso> The Apache error log may have more information.
<alfonso>                                                                          [fail]
<toplop> !pastebin alfonso
<kubot> alfonso: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Tomyeze_Anon1> Nvidia GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS
<alfonso> ok
<alfonso> perdon
<alfonso> tienes razon
<toplop> Tomyeze_Anon1 corre el programa de controladores alli te dira si esta sopportada... que lo mas seguro es que si
<Tomyeze_Anon1> Ya se instalo el ubuntu en wubi
<toplop> alfonso falto el --sudo--
<alfonso> ok
<Tomyeze_Anon1> ahora estoy reiniciando el equipo
<toplop> Tomyeze_Anon1 listo reinicialo y conrre el ubuntu :)
 * xangua no usa ni recomienda wubi
<Tomyeze_Anon1> y ahi se va a instalar
<xangua> si solo lo vas a instalar para probarlo un rato, y quitarlo desues pues si
<toplop> xanga yo lo he utlizado y es bueno sin embargo no es tan confiable que digamos
<xangua> pero para trabajar diario y a la hora de actualizar a una nueva versión pues no
<xangua> toplop: tab para autocompletar los nombres
<Tomyeze_Anon1> Que para que funcione bien mi tarjeta de video me lo tengo que instalar completo
<Tomyeze_Anon1> ???
<toplop> Tomyeze_Anon1 esta instalado completo
<toplop> xangua: ajjaja noo sabia eso :)
<Tomyeze_Anon1> Pero sin wubi????
<Tomyeze_Anon1> Ni loco. Se me va a romper el windows 7
<Tomyeze_Anon1> Que esta copado
<toplop> Tomyeze_Anon1 ??? si lo instalaste desde wubi o desde CD los instlaste completo
<Tomyeze_Anon1> Desde wubi lo instale dentro de windows
<Tomyeze_Anon1> Esta mal
<alfonso> oye toplop acabo de poner el texto en el pastebin y no sale ninguna direccion con un numero o algo para pegarla aqui
<Tomyeze_Anon1> Ya lo se
<Tomyeze_Anon1> :(
<toplop> Tomyeze_Anon1 nop,  esta completo solo tienee que reinicar y escojer ubuntu para que inicie el sistema operativo
<alfonso> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/612495/
<alfonso> ahora si
<xangua> (18:23:52) Tomyeze_Anon1: Ni loco. Se me va a romper el windows 7 > no ,no se rompe......
<Tomyeze_Anon1> Claro pero no particione nada
<xangua> !dualboot
<kubot> Instrucciones para usar Windows/Ubuntu al mismo tiempo (en inglés): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<toplop> alfonso: tienes que terminar de instalarle los paquetes de apache
<toplop> alfonso: lomejor es utilizar synaptic para ese ejercio ya que te hace las busquedas mejor
<toplop> Tomyeze_Anon1: haber si entendi quieres tener los dos sistemas operativos en el mismo pc?
<Tomyeze_Anon1> si.
<Tomyeze_Anon1> Pero lo estoy instalando sin particionar
<alfonso> apache que paquetes conlleva instalar , no sabia que habia que instalar mas
<Tomyeze_Anon1> Pero no se borro el windows 7
<toplop> !dualboot Tomyeze_Anon1:
<kubot> toplop: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<alfonso> pense que con instalar apache era suficiente
<toplop> !dualboot Tomyeze_Anon1
<kubot> Tomyeze_Anon1: Instrucciones para usar Windows/Ubuntu al mismo tiempo (en inglés): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<toplop> sigelas al pie de la letra...
<toplop> alfonso: pues por lo regular se instala apache php5 y mysql
<Tomyeze_Anon1> bueno
<Tomyeze_Anon1> voy a desinstalarlo e instalar ubuntu en otra particion
<alfonso> esto fue lo que instalé apt-get install apache2 libapache2-mod-php5
<alfonso> mas mysql esto
<alfonso> apt-get install mysql-server mysql-server-5.0 libapache2-mod-auth-mysql php5-mysql
<Tomyeze_Anon1> Pero me da miedo
<alfonso> mas php5
<Tomyeze_Anon1> :(
<alfonso> toplop: eso fue lo que instale
<alfonso> no se si falta algo mas
<Tomyeze_Anon1> Mucho miedo
<Tomyeze_Anon1> :( :( :(
<Tomyeze_Anon1> bueno
<Tomyeze_Anon1> toplop se fue
<Tomyeze_Anon1> que mal
<alfonso> Tomyeze_Anon1: sigue aqui en el canal siempre hay alguien que te ayudara
<alfonso> que es lo que te pasa a ver si yo te puedo ayudar
<Tomyeze_Anon1> gracias alfonso
<alfonso> aunque no se mucho
<Tomyeze_Anon1> Me pasa esto
<alfonso> fosco_: estas por aqui?
<Tomyeze_Anon1> Instalo el controlador en ubuntu 11.04 y me aparece que esta activado pero no se sta usando
<alfonso> ese problema se me escapa pues sera cosa de algun modulo
<Tomyeze_Anon1> cual?
<Tomyeze_Anon1> Yo no lo se.
<alfonso> deja la pregunta y seguro que alguien te puede ayudar
<fernandito> Tomyeze_Anon1: que tarjeta grafica tienes...
<alfonso> ten paciencia y espera a que alguien tenga un ratillo
<alfonso> ves ya aparecio alguien
<Tomyeze_Anon1> Una Nvidia GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS
<Tomyeze_Anon1> ...
<fernandito> Tomyeze_Anon1: haber has un lspci | grep -i vga
<Tomyeze_Anon1> Tengo que actualizar mio sisma
<Tomyeze_Anon1> "Mi Sistema"
<Tomyeze_Anon1> Voy a esperar hasta que instale todo
<fernandito> Tomyeze_Anon1: abre una consola y pon lspci | grep -i vga
<Tomyeze_Anon1> No instale el controlador todavia
<fernandito> mmm ok
<Spirox> hola, instale ubuntu 10,04 en un dell inspiron 1501, pero no funciona el wiifi, alguien me podria ayudar
<Tomyeze_Anon1> ...
<alfonso> tengo un problemilla con la instalacion de un servidor local
<Tomyeze_Anon1> ...
<fernandito> Spirox: Ya probaste en contraladores de hardware en el menu sistema
<fernandito> alfonso: servidor de que???
<Tomyeze_Anon1> ...
<Spirox> voy aver
<Tomyeze_Anon1> ...
<Spirox> EL DISPOSITIVO ENO ESTA LISTO
<Spirox> ME DICE
<Tomyeze_Anon1> ...
<fernandito> Spirox: que modelo es tu tarjeta
<fosco_> Spirox: mejor sin mayúsculas
<fosco_> Tomyeze_Anon1: esos puntos suspensivos no aportan nada, por favor ahorratelos
<Tomyeze_Anon1> Esta bien fosco_
<Spirox> como veo eso
<Spirox> ?
<fosco_> Spirox: lsusb
<fernandito> Spirox: lspci |grep -i network en una consola
<Tomyeze_Anon1> fernandito: Ahora estoy instalando el controlador recomendado
<alfonso> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/612502/
<fernandito> Tomyeze_Anon1: ok me cuentas q te dise...
<alfonso> fernandito: es un servidor apache
<alfonso> y la reiniciar me sale eso que he pegado antes
<fernandito> alfonso: mmmm con php mysql o solo apache???
<alfonso> con todo
<Tomyeze_Anon1> Esta tardando un poco
<alfonso> se supone que esta bien
<alfonso> pero algo falla que no conecta al servidor
<Spirox> es un broadcom corporation BCM4312 802.11a/b/g (rev 01)
<juanantonio> Buenas, ¿qué tal? Sólo 1 pregunta hoy, cuando podáis. ¿Va mejor ya 11.04 que 10.10 o aún le faltan cosas por pulir?
<fernandito> alfonso: mmm haber que yo sepa existe una opcion en ubuntu en editar-> marcar paquetes por tarea ->servidor LAMP en el menu de sinaptyc...
<Tomyeze_Anon1> juanantonio: Falta,Falta
<fernandito> fernandito: !broadcomp
<juanantonio> Ok, Tom. Sigo entonces con 10.10
<Tomyeze_Anon1> juanantonio: Si,men
<Spirox> fernandito: es un broadcom corporation BCM4312 802.11a/b/g (rev 01)
<Tomyeze_Anon1> Ahora estoy reiniciando la pc
<alfonso> esa opcion la he buscado y no la encuentro
<fernandito> Spirox: !broadcom
<juanantonio> Otra pregunta, ¿no hay driver para un USB WiFi Level 1? Es que no sé si está mal y hay que cambiarlo o qué
<Spirox> !broadcom
<kubot> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<fernandito> Spirox: en el menu sistema->contralores de hardaware q te dise...
<Spirox> no sale nada
<Spirox> aa
<Spirox> a
<Spirox> a
<Spirox> a
<Spirox> chucha
<Spirox> perdon
<Tomyeze_Anon1> Me dice esto:
<alfonso> fernandito: no me sale esa opcion
<fernandito> alfonso: que instalaste hasta ahora????
<alfonso> te lo paso
<Tomyeze_Anon1> VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS] (rev al)
<juanantonio> Os dejo, lo cambiaré y fijo; lo probó el de la tienda en un 9.10 y funcionaba
<juanantonio> Saludos
<Tomyeze_Anon1> fernandito: VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS] (rev al)
<alfonso>  apache2, libapache2-mod-php5, mysql-server, mysql-server-5.0, libapache2-mod-auth-mysql, php5-mysql, php5
<fernandito> Tomyeze_Anon1:  mmm hay n nro antes algo asi como 02:09.3 dam ese #
<Tomyeze_Anon1> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS] (rev al)
<Tomyeze_Anon1> eso me sale
<Spirox> alfonso: me dice que no se han podido descargar paquetes, cmpruebe el estado de su red
<fernandito> oki ahora pon un lspci -s 01:00.0 -v
<fernandito> alfonso: parese error con el modulo userdir haber pon sudo a2dismod userdir
<kzman> ola
<alfonso> Spirox: me dices a mi
<fosco_> hola
<Spirox> fernandito  ue no se han podido descargar paquetes, cmpruebe el estado de su red
<Spirox> puse lspci -s 01:00.0 -v y nada
<alfonso> fernandito: voy
<kzman> es normal que no se ejecuten los scripts en un terminal en KDE?
<fernandito> Spirox: ese mensaje era para Tomyeze_Anon1 perdon
<alfonso> Module userdir disabled.
<alfonso> Run '/etc/init.d/apache2 restart' to activate new configuration!
<alfonso> salio eso
<fernandito> Spirox: tienes conexion cableada en la maquina donde quieres configurar
<alfonso> fernandito:
<fernandito> alfonso: ok ahora intenta reiniciar haber q dise...
<fernandito> fernandito: osea /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Spirox> fernandito, no
<Spirox> dotengo el pc al lado
<fernandito> Spirox: necesitas una conexion a internet para poder instalar los controladores
<alfonso> fernandito:  sigue saliendo el mismo error
<Spirox> la otra vez pude desde aqui los pasaba en un pendrive
<fernandito> alfonso: el anterior hacia referencia a ese modulo, este sigue haciendo referencia al mismo modulo???
<alfonso> espera fernandito
<Tomyeze_Anon1> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS] (rev al) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller]) Subsystem: XFX Pine Group Inc. Device 227e Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16 Memory at 91000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]  Memory at 80000000 (64-bit, prefetchable)] [size=256M] Memory at 90000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]...
<Tomyeze_Anon1> ...Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled] Capabilities: <access denied> Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<kruckss> buenas una duda alguien a configurado un servidor daap, itunes no me conecta al servidor :(
<fernandito> Tomyeze_Anon1: usa pastebin
<alfonso> apache2: Syntax error on line 204 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/userdir.conf: No such file or directory
<Tomyeze_Anon1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/612512/
<Tomyeze_Anon1> Esta es
<fernandito> alfonso: tu apache esta mal con ese comando devio anular el modulo puedes intentar activandolo con  un a2enmod userdir.... haber como te va
<Tomyeze_Anon1> fernandito: http://paste.ubuntu.com/612512/
<luckatoni> alfonso, si eliminas /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/userdir.conf ?
<fernandito> Tomyeze_Anon1: segun tu salida el kernel ya esta usando el driver q instalaste prueba tus efectos y si no funciona reinicia tu maquina algunos modulos requieren reinicio
<Tomyeze_Anon1> Como prubo mis efectos,fernandito?
<alfonso> fernandito: el comando completo para activarlo cual seria
<Tomyeze_Anon1> Instalando Compiz?
<luckatoni> alfonso, lo que te dijo de eliminar eso(hacerle una copia antes por si acaso), lo vi por internet y les dio resultado
<fernandito> Tomyeze_Anon1: mmm haber un tq recuerdo el comando....
<bambanx7> buenas
<Tomyeze_Anon1> no te acordas, fernandito?
<fernandito> Tomyeze_Anon1: glxinfo | grep direct
<bambanx7> alguien me ayuda con un problemilla? actualize ubuntu 10.10 y ahora cuando reinicio me entra al grub pero no me funciona ni el mouse ni el teclado
<fernandito> alfonso: sudo a2enmod userdir
<Tomyeze_Anon1> glxinfo no esta instalado!
<fernandito> Tomyeze_Anon1: instala los mesa-utils
<Tomyeze_Anon1> listo
<alfonso> fernandito: salio esto
<alfonso> Removing dangling link /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/userdir.confEnabling module userdir.
<alfonso> Run '/etc/init.d/apache2 restart' to activate new configuration!
<Tomyeze_Anon1> Me sale esto, fernandito
<Tomyeze_Anon1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/612516
<fernandito> alfonso: ahora reinicia tu servidor /etc/ini....
<Tomyeze_Anon1> Esta bien, fernandito?
<fernandito> Tomyeze_Anon1: ahora el comando glxgears
<bambanx7> alguein me ayuda por favor
<Tomyeze_Anon1> Se ven 3 ruedas de tres colores distintos...
<Tomyeze_Anon1> fernandito: ¿Esta bien?
<fernandito> Tomyeze_Anon1: si se mueven bien tu aceleracion esta correcta y no tienes problemas... puedes usar culaquier programa q use aceleracion sin problemas...
<Tomyeze_Anon1> bien
<Tomyeze_Anon1> ahora podre usar unity?
<fernandito> Tomyeze_Anon1: claro normal...
<alfonso> fernandito: sigue sin ararancar
<Tomyeze_Anon1> Que bien
<fernandito> mmm alfonso, podemos empesar de nuevo... desinstala todo lo instalaste limpiando los archivos de configuracion
<alfonso> ok
<Tomyeze_Anon1> No aparece unity
<Tomyeze_Anon1> fernandito: que raro,no?
<fernandito> Tomyeze_Anon1: eso deves elegir en el gdm
<Tomyeze_Anon1> Elegi unity y no aparecio
<bambanx7> alguien sabe que puedo hacer para que reaccione mi teclado o mouse en el grub despues de actualizar?
<fernandito> mmmm eso ya esta mas raro... puedes reinstalar el unity o algo asi..
<Tomyeze_Anon1> como?
<ivedci89-desktop> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6Slap3jB34
<Tomyeze_Anon1> fernandito: como?
<fernandito> Tomyeze_Anon1: por hay ya no puedo ayudarte puedes googlear o algo, no uso unity:(...
<Tomyeze_Anon1> no encuentro nada para reinstalarlo
<Tomyeze_Anon1> bueno
<myth> hola
<myth> hay alguien
<myth> q me pueda ayudar
<myth> ?
<luckatoni> !ask myth
<kubot> myth: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<myth> ok
<fernandito> Tomyeze_Anon1: no hay un paquete llamdo unity al cual puedes hacer un aptitude remove unity o algo asi...
<myth> quisiera cambiar mi administrador de archivos predeterminado que es thunar
<myth> por otro
<Tomyeze_Anon1> pero no quiero
<myth> como el nautilus
<Tomyeze_Anon1> me da cosa
<myth> se que se puede acceder a nautilus via comando pero quisiera ahorrarme el trabajo de estarlo invocando cada rato
<myth> y tenerlo como predeterminado
<myth> gracias
<myth> tengo instalado por cierto el xubunto 10.04
<fernandito> Tomyeze_Anon1: jajajaja tienes el gnome por defecto si desinstalas el unity no pasa nada
<Tomyeze_Anon1> bueno
<Tomyeze_Anon1> XD
<Tomyeze_Anon1> espera que estoy probando instalar la version mas reciente del driver de la tarjeta grafica desde la pag de nvidia
<luckatoni> Si edito un archivo.php con el editor vi, y lo pongo en /var/www/, por que no me funciona?
<Ayortano> Usa Emacs.
<Ayortano> VI-VI-VI es el editor del diablo.
<luckatoni> Ayortano, jaja, del diablo?jaja
<Ayortano> El editor de la bestia.
<Ayortano> No debes usarlo.
<fernandito> Tomyeze_Anon1: pero eso para que si tu aceleracion esta bien...
<luckatoni> Ayortano, jaja
<Ayortano> San IGNUcio se molestaría.
<Ayortano> exit
<luckatoni> Pues estoy muy acostumbrado al vi, demasiado,xd
<Tomyeze_Anon1> tampoco me sirven los efectos de gnome
<Tomyeze_Anon1> sabia?
<braiam> luckatoni: debes poner index index.php e instalar los modulos para que funcione en apache,
<braiam> en otros webservers tambien
<luckatoni> braiam, es que me pone como para guardar el archivo o leerlo
<luckatoni> ls
<braiam> luckatoni: no tienes permisos de root o www-data para guardarlo
<myth> supongo q nadie sabe
<myth> i guess that
<myth> ja
<braiam> el archivo debe pertencerle al user con el que estes corriendo el servidor
<Tomyeze_Anon1> quiere que desinstale ubuntu-desktop
<luckatoni> braiam, lo cree con root
<luckatoni> y si pongo localhost/archivo.php me pasa eso
<braiam> luckatoni: y con que usuario corres el servidor...
<luckatoni> braiam, voy a probar eso
<luckatoni> braiam, con un  usuario normal no me deja ni crear el archivo
<luckatoni> braiam, el problema es que lo detecta como un fichero de descarga, y no un fichero php para leer
<luckatoni> archivo de descarga*
<braiam> luckatoni: que servidor usas?
<luckatoni> instale lamp-server, apache php mysql
<braiam> luckatoni: apache necesita unos ajustes para servir los php
<luckatoni> y no sabes que ajustes son por casualidad?xd
<braiam> luckatoni: que version de ubuntu usas?
<luckatoni> 11.04
<braiam> luckatoni: aquí esta todo lo que necesitas https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<luckatoni> ok, lo vere ahora mismo, muchas gracis braiam
<braiam> luckatoni: están tambien otros aspectos interesantes en esa guía
<luckatoni> ok
<luckatoni> thanks
<Thedemon007> Hola
<Thedemon007> necesito ayuda intento ver unas camaras de segurida
<Thedemon007> conectadas ana tarjeta pci
<Thedemon007> esta es mi tarjeta http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/606692/
<Thedemon007> creo que es como una sintonizador de tv alguien tiene experiencia con un sintonizador de tv
<Thedemon007> las camaras van conectadas por cable coaxial de tv comun
<dabor> Thedemon007: zoneminder
<Thedemon007> y lo instale dabor
<Thedemon007> pero no he podido obtener imagen y con los programas de sintonizador tv solo obtengo una pantalla azu
<Thedemon007> *ya
<Thedemon007> el problema es algo parecido a este http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=938621
<Thedemon007> he intentado con lo que dice en esa pagina y nada
<Thedemon007> solo una vez pude hacer que escaneara y salio las frecuencias de canales y broma
<Thedemon007> pero no obtuve imagen
<Thedemon007> haora intento escanear y me dice que no tiene tunner
<Thedemon007> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/612539/
<Thedemon007> eso es lo que sale al intentar escanear
<Thedemon007> coo instalo el flash para firefox??
<xangua> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Thedemon007> *como
<Thedemon007> ese no utiliza librerias de 32 bist
<Thedemon007> tengo ubuntu de 64 bits
<xangua> google flash plugin 64 ppa
<Thedemon007> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins
<Thedemon007> pero haora tengo un error con el repositorio mediaubunu
<Thedemon007> Error de GPG: http://packages.medibuntu.org natty InRelease
<Thedemon007> Las firmas siguientes no se pudieron verificar porque su llave pública no está disponible: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<xangua> !gpg
<kubot> Los paquetes de Ubuntu normalmente están firmados y es buena práctica tener la llave para verificar su autenticidad, utiliza el comando « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <número de la llave faltante> » para instalarla.
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<kruckss> Souchiro: bie
<Souchiro> :)
<Thedemon007> como obtengo el gestor de actualizaciones
<Thedemon007> tengo ubuntu server 11.04
<Thedemon007> instale el escritorio minimo y no me vino el gestor de actualizaciones
<braiam> Thedemon007: update-manager...
<braiam> Thedemon007: update-manager-text?
<Thedemon007> Mmm si ya lo vi gracias braiam
<Thedemon007> es que también no he podido cambiar el idioma
<Thedemon007> y aparece como update-manager
<Thedemon007> como cambio el idioma al español ?? porque esta en ingles :-(
<braiam> Thedemon007: language-pack-es language-pack-es-base ....
<braiam> todos los language-pack que digan -es al final Thedemon007
<braiam> así tienes todo en -español
<fernandito> Thedemon007: puede ser q no estes escgiendo español cuando entras en el gdm
<Thedemon007> fernandito, no no estaban instalados esos paquete
<Thedemon007> s ya los instale lugo reinicio o cierro sección a ver
<fernandito> ah entonses ya esta en español...
<jachavez> hola buenas como puedo montar una unidad de dvd virtual
<jachavez> para montar isos de peliculas
<Triviox> buenas noches
<fernandito> jachavez: eso es facil pones en el totem
<jachavez> no me lo reproduce
<Triviox> compre un sony ericsson xperia x8, viene con android como sistema; pero el programa que trae para instalar en la pc es para windows, alguien sabe como puedo acceder a tal movil desde ubuntu linux? gracias!
<fernandito> jachavez: abrir dvd y pones la direccion haci... por ejemplo temgo mi iso en /home/algo/algo.iso tonses pongo dvd:///home/algo/algo.iso
<fernandito> jachavez: osea pones la direccion de tu iso despues de dvd:// para q te reconosca como dvd
<jachavez> no me reconoce ninguna iso y tengo varias y antes si las abria
<fernandito> jachavez: tienes instalado los codecs de reproduccion para dvd
<jachavez> fernandito, como me doy cuenta si estan o no
<Triviox> nadie usa android ? :S
<Triviox> como puedo acceder a mi xperia desde ubuntu :((
<jachavez> si es esto ya lo tengo instalado --> libdvdcss2
<fernandito> jachavez: intenta reproducir un disco dvd es la forma mas facil...
<fernandito> jachavez: bueno antes yo usaba el kaffeine para reproducir imagenes de dvd, si no te importa tener instalado librerias del kde puedes probar con eso...
<fernandito> jachavez: pero si tienes instalado los codecs lo que te dije arriba deveria te funcionar...
<jachavez> raro que no las lea
<jachavez> Yo lo hacia con vlc antes y funcionaba bien
<fernandito> mmm , puede ser algo en la configuracion q moviste... me suele pasar eso
<fernandito> jachavez: puedes reiniciar la configuracion de tu toten y ver si funciona
<jachavez> la cuestion que kizas me este dando conflicto es que cambie los 2 dvd que tenia por uno nuevo, pero el ubuntu me sigue reconiendo los 2 anteriores como actualizo eso
<fernandito> jachavez: hum... cambiaste dos dispositivos dvd por uno nuevo??? a eso te refieres...
<jachavez> fernandito, si y me sigue reconociendo los 2 anteriores !
<Lamusj> Buenas noches, instale virtualBox pero al querrer arrancar cualquier SO me sale un error de FATAL: could not read from the boot medium! system halted."
<fernandito> jachavez: Hum... interesante el udev deveria darse cuenta... que version de ubuntu tas corriendo...
<jachavez> 11.04
<fernandito> mmmm, puede ser un bug en el udev... vere si hay algo reportado.... la tienes actualizada??? a proposito...
<fernandito> jachavez: al pareser no hay naa, puedes esperar q se actualize el kernel o algo q hase una llamada al udev o puedes reinstalar pero si es un bug puede que no se solucione
<fernandito> jachavez: sin embargo eso no deveria afectar a que tu toten no pueda leer tus imagenes iso como dvds...
<Thedemon007> aun no me sale todo en español
<Thedemon007> algunas cosas salieron en español
<Thedemon007> otras no
<Thedemon007> instale language-selector a ver
<fernandito> jachavez: en el totem pones abrir ubicacion y hay pones la cadena que te dije... creo estas haciendo algo  errado
<Thedemon007> si el lenguage selector e dijo que faltaba el paquete language-pack-gnome-es y ya lo esta instalando
<fernandito> Thedemon007: si tienes aplicaciones de kde tambien tienes q instalar las traducciones del kde el languaje-selector no te reconose esas...
<Thedemon007> no no tengo aplicaciones de kde
<Lamusj> Alguien maneja virtualBox?
<BoF> io Lamusj
<BoF> que drma tienes?
<Lamusj> es que tengo unas dudas encuanto al virtualBx!
<Lamusj> BoF, * Cuantos SO se pueden montar?
<Lamusj> * se puede trabajar en el VBx sin ningun problema, instalar programas, guardar documentos etc etc? BoF
<solovoy> hola, alguien usa foobar2000 en wine ?
<solovoy> o sabe como instalar parches en banshee ?
<Lamusj> BoF, On?
<BoF> Lamusj, si
<Triviox> vuelvo a preguntar por si hay gente nueva en la sala.. necesito conectar mi xperia con android a ubuntu.. alguien sabe como hacer xa que la pc lo reconozca como cel?
<Triviox> y poder gstionar agendas, etc..
<BoF> la pc o el sistema operativo?
<Triviox> pc tiene ubuntu
<Triviox> y el xperia android
<Triviox> y me gustaria poder gestionarlo desde ubuntu..
<Triviox> trae un prog xo es xa windows :S..
<fernandito> mmm interesante ese viaje
<Triviox> alguna idea BoF?
<BoF> Triviox, http://120linux.com/sincroniza-tu-terminal-android-con-ubuntu/
<Triviox> grax BoF! ire al link
<BoF> ok
<BoF> suerte
<solovoy> Como puedo instalar este parche a banshe : https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=540873
<ivedci89> con que reemplazo el Ares en ubuntu?
<Lamusj> ivedci89, Frostwire
<ivedci89> bueno... vamos a ver si lo puedo instalar
<ivedci89> gracias Lamusj
<ivedci89> pero usa la misma RED?
<Lamusj> ;)
<Lamusj> pues la misma misma, no! pero si muy parecida!
<ivedci89> porque uso aMule y esta buenisimo pero no tiene tantos usuarios como Ares.
<ivedci89> ahh
<ivedci89> veras, en una oportunidad instale ares en wine y funciono... pero luego hice cambios en mi PC y la formatié... ahora le instalé el Ares pero no anda ni pa tras!
<Lamusj> con wine ares funciona!
<Lamusj> yo lo eh probado
<ivedci89> sé de puertos de IPs de todo y no doy pie con bola
<Lamusj> ivedci89,  yo lo puse a correr con wine y de una empezo a descargar
<ivedci89> a ver, ya el mismo ares me dijo que el puerto esta bueno y abierto
<ivedci89> si eso me paso antes... pero ahora no.
<Lamusj> raro esoo! xD
<ivedci89> pero en standby ahí dice en la ventana en el titulo : Conectando y no puede encontrar nada en su busqueda.
<MrDark> hola
<MrDark> alguien?
<braiam> !ask | MrDark
<kubot> MrDark: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<MrDark> bien quisiera saber como hago para poner rot recien instale ubuntu 11.04 32 bit gracias
<nando> Che una pregunta
<nando> alguien me da una mano?
<avernos> !ask nando
<kubot> nando: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<avernos> mrdark pon su
<avernos> pero no creo que necesites usar root...
<avernos> es facil romper el ordenador
<nando> Ok, instale ubuntu 10.4 por primera vez y no tengo sonido....en otra particion instale win7 y si tengo
<avernos> !sonido
<kubot> Si tienes problemas con el sonido,haz click en el applet de volume, luego en preferencias de sonido y verifica las preferencias de 'Hardware' y 'Volume', si esto falla, entonces ve la documentación oficial (inglés) en: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound y https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting. Usa !mp3 si escuchas los sonidos del sistema pero no puedes reproducir archivos mp3
<fzeta> Ieep! Buenos días;)
<avernos> !buenos dias
<kubot> avernos: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<braiam> XD
<tomate_> buenos días/noches
<tomate_> tengo una consulta:
<tomate_> llevo apenas una semana con Kubuntu 11.04 y ya tengo el sistema tal y como lo quiero salvo por los drivers de la tarjeta de video
<tomate_> pero me aterra pensar que al intentar instalar esos drivers termine dañando el sistema (me ocurrió la primera vez que intenté acercarme a Linux con Ubuntu 8.04)
<erAbuelo> si usas el metodo ubuntu para instalar drivers no tienes problema
<tomate_> mi consulta es: ¿existe alguna manera de crear una especie de punto de restauración para deshacer cualquier tontería que haga en las próximas dos horas?
<tomate_> erAbuelo: es que estoy leyendo que a muchos los drivers de ATI le dan problemas, y si estoy entre esos "poco agraciados" quisiera poder deshacerlo fácilmente :(
<erAbuelo> si no te van bien, con desinstalar lo que instales todo queda como estaba
<tomate_> erAbuelo: bueno, voy a llenarme de valor e intentarlo; cualquier cosa paso por aquí para ver si pueden ayudarme a deshacer cualquier estupidez que cometa
<tomate_> e intentaré documentar cada uno de los pasos que haga :)
<erAbuelo> mira, haz lo siguiente
<erAbuelo> haz una copia de tu home de usuario y de /etc
<erAbuelo> eso guarda la configuracion personal y el /etc la del sistema, tal como esta ahora
<tomate_> perfecto
<erAbuelo> luego con: dpkg --get-selections > instalados.txt
<erAbuelo> guardas una lista de lo que tienes instalado ahora mismo
<erAbuelo> si algo sale mal siempre puedes volver a dejar todo como estaba
<tomate_> muchas gracias erAbuelo
<erAbuelo> dnd
<tomate_> ya está hecha la copia y la creación de "instalados.txt"
<tomate_> listo, voy a intentar instalar los drivers, luego les cuento cómo me fue
<tomate_> gracias de nuevo, saludos
<fosco_> buenas
<RYDeN> hola hay alguien a estas horas?
<alfons1> hola
<luisvargas> Hay alguien que me puede ayudar sobre los reportes del logmail ó pasarme algun link donde pueda ayudarme, necesito por ejemplo ver los pendientes de envío,enviados,rechazados ó poder filtrar por fecha los envíos.
<Enlil> hola
<Enlil> alguien utiliza awn la versión 0.3
<Enlil> ??
<hermes> buenas tardes
<luckatoni> Buenas
<fosco__> buenas
<avernos> nas
<avernos> tengo un programa que funciona bajo i386, me descargo las librerias de i386 para usarlo, no hay problema/
<avernos> ?
<erAbuelo> buenas
<Lamusj> Buenas! tengo una dudilla, con el driver de mi tarjeta de video nvidia, veo una noticia que salio un nuevo driver con muchas mejoras! puedo yo actualizarlo y me toca desinstalar e instalar el nuevo?
<fosco__> Lamusj, si te funcionan los graficos es mejor q no toques nada
<fosco__> ya se actualizará automaticamente cuando haya sido incorporado a los repositorios oficiales de ubuntu
<Lamusj> fosco_, me funciona bien! mas o no perfceto!
<Lamusj> http://wasesores.com/driver-nvidia-270-41-19/
<fosco__> esa version noes nueva
<fosco__> ubuntu ya tiene esa version de los drivers
<fosco__> natty (misc): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library [restricted]
<fosco__> 270.41.06-0ubuntu1: amd64 i386
<Lamusj> dejare eso asi! :)
<Lamusj> fosco_, haz utilizado o utilizas VirtualBox?
<fosco__> si
<Lamusj> anoche instale winxp pero no me corre muy bien. como lento y el mouse no me lo reconocia normal!
<Lamusj> y el mouse mas lento todavia, sabes que puede ser?
<fosco__> nunca he virtualizado xp
<fosco__> quizá falta de recursos o hardware virtual mal detectado
<fosco__> prueba ampliando la memoria de la maquina virtual
<Lamusj> umm ok
<Guest52037> exit
<Guest52037> quit
<rafu> hola
<rafu> hay alguin aqui que sea de barcelona?
<rafu> o madrid?
<braiam> !ot rafu
<kubot> rafu: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<rafu> ok si se
<rafu> es solo un pregunta bien corta
<braiam> pues pregunta...
<rafu> como llaman el pan en barcelona y/o madrid? tiene algun nombre diferente?
<luckatoni> rafu, de que hablas? que tiene que ver eso con Ubuntu?
<rafu> ok, chao
<luckatoni> alguien sabe de que hablaba ?
<Tarrasquero> el 'pan de trigo'
<Tarrasquero> jajajaja
<luckatoni> lo que hay que leer, supongo que estaría de vacile,xd
<txomon> buenas chicos!
<txomon> alguien sabe de alguna interfaz para mysql que resuelva referencias a tablas?
<luckatoni> phpmyadmin?
<txomon> luckatoni: en efecto, pero, y que referencie otra columna?
<heberth> hola!
<heberth> por que  en monitores me sale monitor desconocido?
<luckatoni> dice hacer las relaciones entre tablas txomon ?
<txomon> luckatoni: no, usarlas
<txomon> en pma puedes utilizar foreign key, pero no puedes hacer que utilice otro nombre para ellas
<luckatoni> txomon, quizas en #mysql te resuelvan mejor la duda
<txomon> luckatoni: estoy ahi... uu
<txomon> si quieres probar suerte tu...
<txomon> yo me expreso horrible
<txomon> buenas Tarrasquero, no sabras tu sobre algun cliente mysql gráfico que te resuelva foreign keys y te deje poner otra columna en vez de la referenciada no?
<cossier> txomon, mysql-admin !! o mysql-query es lo unico que se me ocurre
<txomon> hummm estoy utilizando mysql workbench, pero no tiene esa caracteristica
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<RamonMiranda>  alguno sabe como poner un boton de donar de paypal en blogger y google code?
<Tarrasquero> RamonMiranda: vete a paypal
<m4v> RamonMiranda: no creo que sea relevante a Ubuntu eso que preguntas :/ por favor usa #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<RamonMiranda> ok m4v gracias por la aclaracion
<Pablito> hola una consulta alguien sabe de alguna aplicasion para ubuntu 11.04
<Pablito> para grabar cd y dvd protegidos
<Pablito> ?
<noseasasi>  Pablito: normalmente pensamos que hay que ser lo más legal posible, como me acaban de recordar ;-), aún asi que pretendes clonar o ripear?
<m4v> Pablito: cualquier programa para grabar cd/dvd, como brasero o k3b, no se a que te refieres con "protegidos"
<Pablito> son unos cd y dvd que compramos
<Pablito> para un colegio
<Pablito> y queremos sacarle copia
<Pablito> para que no se rallen
<Pablito> los originales
<noseasasi> creo que con K3b no habrá problema...
<Pablito> intente con k3b
<Pablito> pero no me deja
<noseasasi> que te dice?
<Pablito> y brasero no me da la opcion de grabar un cd
<noseasasi> ?
<Pablito> me manda un error
<Pablito> osea sabes me graba pero cuando lo incerto denuevo no me aparece nada
<Pablito> y esta grabado
<noseasasi> dinos el error...
 * cousteau usa el GnomeBaker
<Juest> hola
<Juest> quien me cuenta de para actualizar a natty desde maverick
<wicope> Juest: hola, yo sólo te cuento que hagas copias de seguridad antes de actualizar (es muy recomendable)
<wicope> Pablito: hola, la grabadora es vieja? sabes a veces se extropean .. a veces te puede leer un disco óptico y no poder grabarlo, ya que la lente está gastada, suerte
<Pablito> no creo
<alfonso> hola , alguien que me pueda ayudar apache
<Pablito> ya que el año pasado compre la grabadora
<alfonso> no me funciona el servidor localhost
<Pablito> lo raro que algunso cd o dvd
<Pablito> no me los monta
<Pablito> el sistema
<Pablito> alfonso instala lamp
<alfonso> Pablito: no lo tengo en los repositorios
<Pablito> sudo apt-get install tasksel
<alfonso> Pablito: al buscar para marcar por tareas la opcion no me aparece
<Pablito> luego de instalar tasksel
<Pablito> lo abres
<Pablito> con sudo tasksel
<Pablito> y luego leseccionas lamp
<Pablito> para instalar el servidor
<alfonso> ok
<Pablito> luego seleccionas
<Pablito> apache2
<Pablito> y listo
<Juest> wicope
<Juest> mentiroso, se puede actualizar directo
<wicope> Juest: what? ;P
<Juest> lol
<wicope> Juest: en serio te equivocas de persona, yo sólo te dije: que hagas copias de seguridad antes de actualizar .. jajja
<Juest> translate....
<Juest> ah
<Juest> no me equivoco
<Juest> no es necesario
<Juest> a menos qe sea format
<braiam> Juest: antes de hacer un upgrade en cualquier sistema es bueno tener backups, por si todo sale mal
<Juest> si
<Juest> y si lo haces directo
<braiam> Juest: a que te refieres con directo?
<Juest> a traves de apt-get
<braiam> ambos métodos, Instalación limpia y Mejora de la Distribución, es bueno hacer copias de seguridad
<alfonso> Pablito: la opcion apache2 no me aparece el ese menu
<braiam> Juest: la copia de seguridad es por si algo sale mal durante o despues del upgrade
<braiam> alfonso: creo que es web server
<braiam> alfonso: o lamp server :b
<Pablito> primero es la opcion
<Pablito> de lamp
<Pablito> lo marcas
<Pablito> y pones aceptar
<alfonso> ya estaba marcada
<Pablito> despues de aceptar que te salio
<Pablito> ?
<alfonso> nada
<Pablito> mmmm
<alfonso> la terminal a la espera
<Pablito> que versiond e ubuntu tienes
<Pablito> ?
<braiam> alfonso: si ya estaba marcada es porque ya esta instalado
<alfonso> 10.10
<braiam> Pablito: ^^
<Pablito> entonces
<Pablito> abre un navegador
<Pablito> y
<Pablito> pon la direccion
<Pablito> 127.1.1.0
<braiam> http://localhost/
<braiam> Pablito: 127.0.0.1
<Pablito> prueba con la direccion ip
<Pablito> http://127.0.0.1
<Pablito> me confundi
<Pablito> :P
<alfonso> no se puede conectar
<Pablito> a la 127
<Pablito> ?
<alfonso> si ?
<Pablito> http://127.0.0.1
<Pablito> esa
<alfonso> si
<Pablito> mmm que raro
<Pablito> reinicia el server entonces
<alfonso> si por eso os pregunto a vosotros que sois mas expertos
<braiam> alfonso: sudo service apache2 restart
<braiam> «»
<alfonso> .: 49: Can't open /etc/apache2/envvars
<avernos> tengo muchos segfaults en aplicaciones de manera aleatoria
<braiam> dejame buscar el manual de apache en ubuntu
<alfonso> salio eso
<avernos> que puede causar segfaults ?
<Pablito> alfonso
<Pablito> prueba con esto
<Pablito> sudo apt-get remove --purge $(dpkg -l apache* | grep ii | awk '{print $2}') && sudo apt-get install apache2
<Pablito> puede ser que aya quedado mal
<Pablito> la instalacion
<Pablito> y reintalalo denuevo
<alfonso> espera antes te pongo en antecedentes por si te da alguna pista la siguiente informacion
<m4v> avernos: errores de programa, debe ser un bug o hay algo mal con tu distro
<Pablito> !pasterbin
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'pasterbin'.
<Juest> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Pablito> si la r
<Pablito> estaba de mas
<Pablito> :P
<avernos> m4v, tengo la ultima version actualizada
<Juest> tmb pastebin.com y pastebin
<Juest> ca
<Juest> .ca
<avernos> he visto que hay varias cosas en google
<Juest> opps
<m4v> avernos: y con que programa tenés el segfault?
<avernos> pero esque a mi me pasa con todos los programas
<avernos> chromium-browse[9401]: segfault at .... aptd[9629]: segfault at...
<avernos> me ha pasado con la terminal
<avernos> creo que tambien con gtk
<alfonso> Pablito: hace poco tiempo hice una reinstalacion del sistema pero antes hice una copia de seguridad de las configuraciones que tenia y despues de reinstalar las intale de nuevo y en estas configuraciones habia un servidor instalado
<avernos> se reinicio gtk, aunque las x seguian ahi
<braiam> avernos: un error en la memoria o en el disco?
<m4v> avernos: muy raro, no se si instalaste algún driver nuevo o algo?
<avernos> he cambiado el disco duro. he probado con los dos drivers de nvidia que hay
<Juest> proba parando todo
<avernos> quiza la RAM ? nose..
<Juest> menos lo basico
<Juest> pone
<m4v> avernos: hay una opción del grub para testear la ram
<Juest> sudo init 1
<avernos> memtest?
<avernos> Juest, me dices a mi ?
<braiam> avernos: sip
<avernos> cuando termina memtest?
<avernos> o cuanto tarda? nunca lo he sabido xd
<Juest> sip
<braiam> avernos: depende de la cantidad de memoria y vel del procesador
<m4v> avernos: se que tarda un rato
<Juest> eso te manda a recovery adentro del sys sin reboot
<braiam> avernos: a mi me tarda 2h con 512 y PIV 3.06
<Juest> oka"
<avernos> pero como se si ha terminado o no? parece que repite indefinidamente
<Juest> ?
<Juest> tiene config
<braiam> avernos: aparece una parte que dice cuanta veces a corrido el test
<Pablito> alfonso creo que lo ams recomendable es reinstalar
<Pablito> para que no quede nada dando vuelta
<Juest> eh
<Pablito> apache
<avernos> tengo 4 GiB athlon dual core..
<avernos> he visto la parte que dice las veces que corre el test, pero tambien veo tests dentro de tests
<alfonso> ok
<avernos> es cierto que repite el test en un loop?
<Juest> eh
<braiam> avernos: repite todos los test en loop
<avernos> es por saber si termina solo o continua hasta que le des a esc
<alfonso> el comando que me has puesto antes lo dejaria limpio
<avernos> ah
<braiam> y secuencialmente
<avernos> vale
<Juest> eso es por probabilidades
<m4v> avernos: puedes probar, y dejarlo un rato, si tenés segfaults con todos los programas, seguramente si la memoria está mal el error saldrá pronto
<Pablito> eso hace desintalar apache por completo
<Pablito> eh isntalarlo nuevamente
<m4v> avernos: no creo que sea necesario que corras la totalidad del test
<avernos> vale, con eso me oriento
<Juest> proba sudo init 1 en consola
<avernos> esque lo he puesto varias veces en varias pcs pero nunca he sabido interpretarlo bien...
<m4v> Juest: que hace ese comando?
<braiam> avernos: cuando termines puedes leerte https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/index.html
<Juest> te manda a recovery
<Juest> qe es lo minimo
<avernos> que buen link! conocia el de escritorio pero no se me ocurrio buscar el de server
<avernos> gracias a todos
<Juest> lo mas minimo qe es capaz
<Juest> proba
<m4v> Juest: te manda al runlevel 1, cerrando todo, que no serviría de nada.
<Juest> si
<Juest> es bueno
<avernos> juest voy a intentar con el memtest primero
<Juest> para ver si alli le anda
<Juest> oka
<Juest> y ademas
<m4v> Juest: y de que sirve? no hay nada ahí.
<Juest> entodo caso
<Juest> sudo init 2
<Juest> con eso le das startx&
<avernos> porque me esta pasando desde hace unos dias, con la distro recien instalada, por segunda vez. y despues de probar primero la 10.10
<avernos> asi que van 3 instalaciones inestables
<avernos> lo mas probable es que sea algo de hardware, no /
<avernos> ?
<Juest> sera tu pc
<braiam> avernos: entonces es un problema de hw no de suaveware
<m4v> avernos: debe existir algo mal con tu pc en ese caso :/
<Juest> probaste con otra pc?
<avernos> si, eso pense, por eso cambie de hd. y las memorias ram estan relativamente nuevas... pero bueno
<avernos> la tarjeta grafica no daria este tipo de problemas, no ?
<Juest> no
<Juest> la memoria
<Juest> y proba con otra gpu aver
<Juest> oka?
<avernos> ok
<avernos> gracias Juest xd
<avernos> la verdad que la gpu se calienta que da miedo... lol
<Juest> :o
<Juest> pues es la placa de video
<Guest47739> tengo una pregunta como puedo volvera configurar el "archive manager", lo que pasa es que descarge un archivo .sh (no me acuedo bien) y ahora no puedo entrar a los achivos siguiendo esta ruto Places-->Downloads(Pictrure, videos,..). al desinstalar el paquete de "archive manager" se soluciona el problema, pero no puedo descomprimir archivos
<sisa_> necesito ayuda con el arranque de U-netbook http://paste.ubuntu.com/603438/
<Guest47739> tengo una pregunta como puedo volvera configurar el "archive manager", lo que pasa es que descarge un archivo .sh (no me acuedo bien) y ahora no puedo entrar a los achivos siguiendo esta ruta Places-->Downloads(Pictrure, videos,..). al desinstalar el paquete de "archive manager" se soluciona el problema, pero no puedo descomprimir archivos
<sisa_> es algo similar a esto que encontre en google con la diferencia que el netbook es i386 digo yo http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1646304
<avernos> http://www.demonoid.me/files/details/2456087/27285608/
<avernos> The Minimum HD and RAM Requirements have been lifted. You can try and install this on whatever machine you like now.
<avernos> lol
<avernos> striptis de win
<avernos> wops, canal erroneo
<aguitel> http://cleitonlima.com.br/neutrino-project/
<aguitel> buen link y util
<Guest47739> tengo una pregunta como puedo volvera configurar el "archive manager", lo que pasa es que descarge un archivo .sh (no me acuedo bien) y ahora no puedo entrar a los achivos siguiendo esta ruta Places-->Downloads(Pictrure, videos,..). al desinstalar el paquete de "archive manager" se soluciona el problema, pero no puedo descomprimir archivos
<mimecar> Guest47739: ahora di el problema con 3 frases cortas
<Guest47739> como puedo reiniciar archive manager
<mimecar> te refieres a nautilus?
<Guest47739> no no er nautilus
<Guest47739> es un descompresor
<avernos> puede ser esto un problema de memoria RAM ? http://imagebin.org/155083
<m4v> avernos: o disco fallando
<cousteau> reinstalándolo
<cousteau> y si no, borrando la configuración
<Guest47739> es un creador y modificador de archivo, puede descomprimir .rar .zip
<m4v> avernos: dice que no se pudo montar la raíz, puede ser problema de disco
<cousteau> que estará en ~/.archive-manager o en ~/.config/archive-manager
<mimecar> Guest47739: tendrás que reiniciar la configuración de gnome
<m4v> avernos: cuando pasó eso?
<cousteau> Guest47739, vamos, es como el file-roller
<Guest47739> ya lo he desinstaldo y reiniciado
<avernos> bueno, el disco no creo que sea, es un disco nuevo, y me paso con el disco anterior tambien
<avernos> ahora mismo
<avernos> con vbox
<Guest47739> si es file- roller
<avernos> me ha pasado mucho intentando instalar ubuntu desde el pendrive
<cousteau> pues si con sudo apt-get install --reinstall file-roller no se soluciona, tendrás que hacer un limpiado recursivo de la config del gconf para file-roller
<braiam> avernos: memoría, iso corrupta, cpu, placa madre, tu eliges
<cousteau> ¿y qué archivo .sh era? ¿qué se supone que hacía exactamente?
<Guest47739> como se reaiza el limpiado recursivo,
<avernos> le meti un checksum, la iso deberia estar bien
<avernos> tuve que descargar varias veces hasta que el checksum salio bien
<avernos> bueno, no queda mas remedio... a por el memtest
<Guest47739> el .sh fue una descarga de dropbox que no era para ubuntu.
<Guest47739> era para instalar dropbox (pero ese instalador de era para ubuntu)
<Guest47739> como se reinicia la configuración de gnome pues si tiene los comandos a la mano o una pagina que ayude
<braiam> Guest47739: el dropbox se instala con un plugin de nautilus llamado nautilus-dropbox, y este descarga automagicamente el paquete de dropbox y lo instala
<Lamusj> el instalador hace todo! xD
<Guest47739> gracias braiam ya esta instaldo pero el problema es que descarge un archivo que no era y daño parte de la configuación del computador
<mimecar> Guest47739: no es normal que un archivo pueda corromper el funcionamiento de gnome
<RYDeN> a no ser q sea un super archivo
<Guest47739> reinicie la configuración de gnome voy a vover a instalar "archive manager".
<Guest47739> hice los siguientes pasos
<Guest47739> Pulsamos Control+Alt+F1 y vamos a la consola, alli ejecutamos:
<Guest47739> rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<mimecar> Guest47739: NUNCA USES ESO
<Guest47739> para reiniciar el gnome
<Guest47739> ya es tarde
<mimecar> NO SE USA UN RM RECURSIVO EN CONSOLA NUNCA
<mimecar> con eso puedes borrar todo tu sistema si usas sudo
<Guest47739> en caso tal no sirvio de nada
<mimecar> Guest47739: de donde has sacado ese comando?
<Guest47739> http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2010/07/07/resetear-la-configuracion-de-gnome-en-ubuntu/
<mimecar> cierra sesión y vuelve a entrar
<Guest47739> OK,  vuelvo enseguida
<cousteau> bueno, si no usas sudo el destrozo posible no es muy grande... y si escribes bien la dirección no pasa nada
<cousteau> claro, que un espacio entre el . y la siguiente palabra y, bam
<cousteau> (no; no lo probéis)
<mimecar> si "no pasa nada" es perder todos los datos del usuario...
<Guest47739> otra recomendación antes de irme
<rengo> holas gente
<rengo> donde bajo utorrent para ubuntu' no lo ebnxutro
<mimecar> rengo: usa un cliente normal de bittorrent
<rengo> pero por q no uttorent? no hay uno tativo para libux?
<mimecar> rengo: mira si en la web del programa existe
<rengo> nolo encotre mimecar
<rengo> quiero instalarlo
<cousteau> tienes 1729 programas de torrent. ¿tiene que ser precisamente uTorrent?
<mimecar> rengo: busca en la web del programa
<mimecar> puede que ni exista
<cousteau> rengo, además, si pones en la barra de direcciones de Firefox "utorrent" y das al enter, te sale la página de utorrent con un botón enorme que pone "descargar para linux"
<rengo> silo encotre
<rengo> pero darte razon
<rengo> no tengo ganas copilar ahora
<rengo> gracias mime
<mimecar> Guest52037: sal del irc y entra con un usuario normal
<rengo> mimecar,  lastia no hay ,deb
<mimecar> no debes usar root si no es mantenimiento
<rengo> mimecar,  voy usr vos me dijite mas adelante usare utorrent
<cousteau> mimecar, a lo mejor sólo ha iniciado sesión en IRC usando de nombre de usuario "root"
<mimecar> cousteau: eso es poco probable
<cousteau> quién sabe, todo es posible en esta vida
<cousteau> bueno, no, todo menos aquello
<juan_> Hola
<cousteau> o/
<Soupermanito> hola :D
<edu_> Hola
<edu_> He instalado un driver y me ha dado errores, ahora no sé cómo quitarlo.
<mimecar> !detalles edu_
<kubot> edu_: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<edu_> Sí, voy.
<edu_> Tableta Wacom Graphire 3.
<mimecar> las tabletas wacom suelen reconocerse directamente
<edu_> /home/edu/linuxwacom 8.8.0
<edu_> Sí, por eso, ahora no me la reconoce.
<edu_> Como puedo regresar al estado anterior'
<mimecar> en el archivo de instalación te lo pondrá
<edu_> Lo he instlaado según el readme del driver con este comando:   $ ./configure && make
<edu_> Pero no hay ningún comando para desinstalar.
<edu_> Eso no sé si es compilar????
<archer1> mimecar: esto no funciono soy Guest47739 perdi configuración que ya habia hecho
<mimecar> eso es solo compilar, no has instalado nada
<takeshi> edu_,  y no tiene un make uninstall?
<edu_> No tiene takeshi.
<takeshi> buen punto mimecar
<takeshi> edu ya has hecho el make install?
<edu_> Le había metido ese comando ./configure && make
<edu_> Pero me dió errores.
<mimecar> edu_: primero que no has instalado
<mimecar> si te ha dado errores no ha hecho nada
<edu_> Me dojo algo de un kernel, pero me parece que no correspondía con mi kernel actual, no estoy seguro.
<edu_> OK, no he instlado, entonces ahora por qué no funciona mi tablet?
<mimecar> archer1: ahora tienes la configuración por defecto?
<mimecar> edu_: no has modificado nada en el sistema
<archer1> si esa es la configuración que tengo ahora
<edu_> El caso es que tenía este mismo tablet en 10.04 y 10.10 y conseguí hacerlo funcionar bien, pero ahora no me acuerdo del procedimiento.
<archer1> y el problema todavia esta
<edu_> No sé si había que instlaar algo o configurar algo....
<edu_> Pero ahora, después de trastear el tablet ni se menea.
<edu_> Sólo se enciende la luz verde de indicación cuando lo toco, pero no hay moviemiento del puntero.
<edu_> Hay en synaptics un archivo del X-org de wacom, sería conveniente reinstalarlo?
<edu_> O cómo se puede comprobar que el dispositivo está instaldo, o al menos que el sistema lo ha cargado?
<edu_> Había un comando para listar los dispositivos.  Eso al menos?
<archer1> como reiniciar el computador a la configuración inicial
<archer1> sin darle formato al disco
<edu_> lsusb, gracias.
<mimecar> archer1: crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema
<edu_> Bus 003 Device 004: ID 056a:0013 Wacom Co., Ltd Graphire 3 4x5
<archer1> y como borro el usuario que no se va a utilizar
<archer1> es que solo tengo 3G de disco, solo tengo para ubuntu 25G
<edu_> Iniciar dispositivo?
<mimecar> archer1: cuando hayas pasado los datos del usuario viejo
<edu_> archer, el nuevo usuario sólo te va a ocupar espaico en la partición /home, si es que la has creado.
<mimecar> 3 gigas de disco y para ubuntu 25 ??
<edu_> mimecar, alguna idea de por dónde seguir?
<archer1> no he creado
<archer1> solo me quedan 3G de 25 que tiene ubuntu
<edu_> Bueno, tres gigas ya te da de sobra para crear un nuevo user.
<mimecar> me parece raro que no te detecte una tableta digital
<mimecar> archer1: en que estas gastando 22 GB?
<archer1> OK lo que pasa es que no quiero perder nada de espacio, teniendo  a home
<archer1> se perdieron 15 con la instación
<mimecar> archer1: que has instalado?
<mimecar> una instalación pueden ser 4 GB como mucho
<archer1> ubuntu
<archer1> que
<mimecar> no se llenan 15 GB por instalar ubuntu
<archer1> si tienes razón fue que instale ise de Xilinx y eso consumio mucho espacio( el instalador pesaba mas de 6 gigas)
<archer1> al agregar otro usuario los otros programas siguen funcionando correctamente
<edu_> ya lo tengo mimecar.
<edu_> reinstale desde synaptics el X-org de wacom y asunto arreglado.
<GatoLoko> pues ya tienes suerte, el modulo de wacom que va en ubuntu no soporta la mia
<edu_> Ah no está.
<edu_> Cuaĺ es tu tablet Gato?
<GatoLoko> la mia es una pen&touch, tube que añadir este ppa: https://launchpad.net/~ripps818/+archive/wacom
<edu_> Supongo que ésto ya te lo habrás mirado:  http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/linuxwacom/index.php?title=Wacom_Tablet_Set_Up
<edu_> aunque hay hace referencia a tablets, no sé si valdra para tu pen.
<GatoLoko> seguramente lo mire en su dia, probe muchas cosas pero al final lo arregle de la forma mas facil
<GatoLoko> añadi ese ppa, instale un paquete y a funcionar
<GatoLoko> sin modificar archivos de configuracion ni complicaciones
<edu_> Pues bien.  Tienes algún programa para configurar la presión  y las funciones de los botones?
<GatoLoko> no, se pueden configurar en el xorg.conf si no recuerdo mal, pero no uso los botones y al menos este modelo la presion va bien de serie
<edu_> OK, miraré en ese archivo de configuración porque ya he visto algo por ahí.
<edu_> Creo que con Gimp se puede hacer algo también.
<edu_> Gracias Gato.
<daniel_fcc> saludos
<daniel_fcc> tengo el siguiente problema ayer actualice de forma norla mi ubuntu 11.04
<sisa_> necesito ayuda con el arranque de U-netbook http://paste.ubuntu.com/603438/ .Es algo similar a esto que encontre en google con la diferencia que el netbook es i386 digo yo http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1646304
<sisa_> alguna solucion para entrar por 1º vez a u-netbook?
<braiam> sisa_: no entiendo cual es el problema
<sisa_> braiam: pincha en link y lo explica bien
<braiam> sisa_: el del foro?
<sisa_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603438/
<sisa_> y este
<sisa_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1646304
<braiam> sisa_: intentaste actualizar a lucid?
<sisa_> braiam: ehhh porque a lucid, he dicho que he instalado u10.04 netbook
<sisa_> de todas formas no anda por ahi el tema, segun he leido pero sin encontrar la solucion....
<braiam> sisa_: según https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/672964 ese problema fue solucionado en lucid y maverick
<sisa_> pera que lo veo....
<sisa_> braiam: no termino d entender la solucion....
<braiam> sisa_: actualiza tu sistema, reinicia y voulá
<sisa_> braiam: uhmmm pero desde initrdn? no se los comandos....
<mimecar> sisa_: ¿tienes el sistema actualizado?
<sisa_> tendria que entrar con el live usb.... pero como actualizo ....
<sisa_> braiam: no he podido entrar ni una vez.... se queda en initrnsd
<mimecar> iniciando el sistema instalado
<mimecar> ¿que modificación has hecho para que no arranque?
<braiam> sisa_: y si pones exit cuando te aparece (initfrems=
<sisa_> mimecar: ninguna....
<braiam> sisa_: y si pones exit cuando te aparece (initframs)
<mimecar> sisa_: con ningún kernel arrancas?
<sisa_> naaa no arranca.... voy  a provar el exit....
<sisa_> vale toy en initframs ... exit
<sisa_> begin: Running /scripts/local_premount... done
<mimecar> sisa_: no pusistes actualizaciones o instalastes programas?
<sisa_> mimecar: no he entrado ni una sola vez, hice la instalacion y luego de reiniciar naaaaa se quedaba en intfrns
<mimecar> la ISO que usastes para instalar la has comprobado?
<mimecar> puede tener errores
<sisa_> no, ta bien comprobe md5
<mimecar> si en el primer arranque después de instalar ya falla, hay algo mal en la instalación
<Tarrasquero> ¬¬ ohu
<m4v> sisa_: que netbook es?
<sisa_> toshiba nb200 2gb ram
<mimecar> netbook con 2 GB de ram?
<sisa_> begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom... done  ta ahi.
<mimecar> alfons sal del irc y entra usando un usuario normal
<mimecar> root se usa solo para mantenimiento
<sisa_> naaa no pasa de ahi...
<m4v> sisa_: cosas que encontré
<m4v> http://knowledgeworks.wordpress.com/2010/11/15/installing-ubuntu-unity-on-toshiba-nb200/
<m4v> otra que puede ser es que esté mal el UUID, capaz podés usar el /dev/sdaX de la partición en el menu grub
<sisa_> veo....
<sisa_> vale es una opcion....
<m4v> prueba cambiando el root=uuid=6851... por root=/dev/sdaX (con X el número correcto de la partición) a ver si bootea ahí.
<sisa_> hay alguna forma de hacerlo desde initframs
<danielfcc> saludos nuevamente
<danielfcc> aca detallo mi problema con
<danielfcc> update manager
<danielfcc> http://pastebin.com/guV4LMyf
<omikron4> sisa_:  por que no pruebas el omikron recovery ? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6738015/Recovery.tar.gz
<sisa_> he entrado en la opcion recuperar.... exit.... y estoy en : fsck desde util-linuxng 2.17.2
<m4v> sisa_: mmmh, nose, pero se puede editar el menu grub antes de elegir la opción. En la parte inferior del menu te explica
<sisa_> que significa eso....
<danielfcc> gracias por las sugerencias
<omikron4> sisa_: significa que hice un programa en python para recuperar el grub 2
<sisa_> omikron4: yo me referia a esto: he entrado en la opcion recuperar.... exit.... y estoy en : fsck desde util-linuxng 2.17.2
<sisa_> ahhh dios.............ta entrando.......jijijiji por 1º vez......
<sisa_> a ver va lento....
<omikron4> pos yo te digo sisa_, entra con el cd live o usb live y te bajas el programa.. le indicas la particion y le dices recuperar grub y ya esta
<sisa_> ahhhh ha llegado al menu recuperacion.... que elijo aki:  resume, clean, dpkg, failsafeX, grub, netroot ?
<sisa_> ta regenerando grub.... ufff si esto va... que happy...
<braiam> sisa_: luego netroot y apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<sisa_> pruuuuu ya elegi grub... ta regenerando....
<sisa_> luego hare eso.... pero reconocera los datos de red cuando instale....
<omikron4> well, guys, I'm going to rest.. I'm very tired.. bye
<sancochito> saludos ¿alguien controla las listas rápidas en unity?
<sisa_> por alguna razon no conecta a  securty.ubuntu.com....
<sisa_> algo anda mal
<sisa_> apt-get update no va...
<m4v> sisa_: estas conectado a internet'
<m4v> ?
<sisa_> no hay direccion asociada con el nombre host...
<sisa_> m4v: pos no se... creo que si...
<sisa_> no DHCPOFFERS  received-.... por tanto creo que no...
<m4v> como te conectas a internet? usas un router o algo?
<m4v> está conectado, hace link el cable? o es con wifi?
<sisa_> ahh pos hasta ahora.,.... a conectaoooo va por el 4%
<sisa_> m4v: toy con recuperacion....
<sisa_> ahhhh ha llegado al menu recuperacion.... que elijo aki:  resume, clean, dpkg, failsafeX, grub, netroot ?
<m4v> sisa_: como llegaste a bootear?
<m4v> que cambiaste en el grub? no se entendió lo que hiciste.,,
<sisa_> entre en el grub con el modo recuperacion.... exit.... cargo y ha llegado hasta recuperacion....
<m4v> no modificaste nada en el menu grub?
<sisa_> m4v: no, yo no. pero si lo hizo al seleccionar grub en el menu recuperacion...
<linuxx4> una pregunta ..ubuntu o fedora 15 ?
<sancochito> saludos ¿alguien controla las listas rápidas en unity?
<linuxx4> ubuntu o fedora 15
<sancochito> ops, perdón, en natty 64 bits
<sancochito> edito el archivo desktop correspondiente pero es como el que tose y se rasca :S
<m4v> sisa_: ejecuta "sudo update-grub"
<m4v> sisa_: y reinicia, esperemos que después de eso puedas entrar normalmente
<sisa_> m4v: vale, gracias.
<sisa_> m4v: pero en el menu recuperacion...
<sisa_> ahhhh ha llegado al menu recuperacion.... que elijo aki:  resume, clean, dpkg, failsafeX, grub, netroot
<sisa_> al elegir grub : actualizar grub , eso es lo que dice... ya lo habra hecho?
<sisa_> de todas formas, hacerlo nuevamente no empeoraria no?
<usuario1> no puedo hibernar mi pc
<usuario1> nesecitaria conservar la ventanas abiertas
<usuario1> creo que eso se logra con hibernacion
<sancochito> usuario1, mire vd. por donde que nunca he probado a hacer eso
<m4v> sisa_: ah, entonces creo que ya está
<m4v> sisa_: reinicia
<usuario1> tengo ubuntu 11.04 y no puedo hibernar mi pc se quedan prendidas las luces del teclado luego de parpadear 3 veces
<usuario1> pero la pc no se apaga
<sisa_> m4v: toy con netroot y va por 24% va lento....
<m4v> sisa_: ?? 24% de que?
<sisa_> apt-get update...upgrade
<sancochito> que fastidio, acabo de darme cuenta que en Alt+F2 no me funciona la tilde :S
#ubuntu-es 2011-05-26
<usuario1> alguien sabe como hibernar en ubuntu 11.04 sin que se tilde la pc
<usuario1> tengo la particion de intercambio del tamaño indicado
<sancochito> no es hibernar
<sancochito> lo que quiere es que le deje guardado el estado para otra sesión
<usuario1> si
<sancochito> tal y como lo dejó al apagarlo
<usuario1> si
<usuario1> osea seria guardar lo que esta en ram
<usuario1> en un archivo y volver a cargarlo automaticamente al encender la pc
<usuario1> me rindo
<ramon> hola alguien me puede ayudar a saber como escanear vulnerabiliades con el openvas
<usuario1> se puede guardar el estado de una sesion para la proxima vez que encienda mi pc
<usuario1> osea conservar las ventanas y aplicaciones corriendo exactamente en la misma posicion
<george2002> usuario1: antes no se ahora se podia en una de las solapas de configuracion de inicio de sesion
<usuario1> para ahorrar tiempo y no tener que abrir todo de nuevo y acomodarlo en su lugar cada vez que inicio el pc
<xangua> sistemas>preferencias>apps al inicio>opciones
<xangua>  o simplemente pon la maquina a hibernar
<george2002> xangua: si falta la energy?
<usuario1> si george y xangua, pero la pestaña en sistema-preferencias-aplicaciones al inicio no me figuran
<xangua> pss  la conectas
<usuario1> y la hibernacion se me queda la pantalla en negro y el teclado parpadea 3 veces y queda duro
<usuario1> pero la pc no se apaga
<usuario1> xangua como es eso de conectarla
<xangua> usuario1: a una tomacorriente :S
<usuario1> la hibernacion no me funciona
<usuario1> sera porque no arranco con el unyti  sino que selecciono ubuntu clasico
<usuario1> sera por eso que no aparece la opcion de conservar las aplicacines para el proximo inicio
<george2002> usuario1: y tu teclado es de los viejos que no trae los botones de apagar. suspender etc?
<usuario1> es muy simple mi teclado, lo unico que tiene como tecla especial es para suspender con un dibujito de una luna
<usuario1> pero no funciona
<usuario1> ademas logro ejecutar los comandos para hibernar y comienza el proceso
<usuario1> pero luego se queda la pantalla en negro y no termina de apagarse
<usuario1> ni tam
<usuario1> ni tampoco logro reiniciarla luego de eso
<george2002> usuario1: porque es no es igual que suspender
<george2002> hay solo te queda en memo pero con susministro de corriente
<usuario1> yo lo que quiero es guardar la sesion para la proxima vez que encienda la pc
<usuario1> sos seria suspender, yo quiero apagar la pc completamente
<usuario1> existe esa opcion??
<usuario1> ademas quiero instalar como dice en un tuto,  sudo aptitude install uswsusp ... pero no funciona el comando
<usuario1> no se porque
<usuario1> que es lo que me esta faltando
<Guest2223> hola que tal
<usuario1> ademas de cesos
<Guest2223> acabo de actualizar a natty y tengo un problema con los menus de las aplicaciones
<george2002> usuario1: trata con apt-get no aptitude
<Guest2223> tengo lubuntu
<usuario1> george2002, ok
<Guest2223> alguien puede ayudarme? no puedo ver los menus
<usuario1> Guest2223, que sucede
<Guest2223> no puedo ver los menus
<Guest2223> salvo el del synaptic
<Guest2223> acabo de actualizar
<usuario1> si llevas el cursor hacia la izquierda tiene que aparecer la barra, sino oprime ctrl + alt + t       y escribes sudo synaptic
<usuario1> prueba y cuentame
<Guest2223> es que no tengo unity
<Guest2223> tengo lxde
<usuario1> entonces no tengo idea
<usuario1> sorry
<Guest2223> ok. que requisitos tiene unity-2d?
<Soupermanito> menores que unity-3d
<kzman> hola
<kzman> como puedo usar los temas emmerald?
<kzman> ya lo instale e instale un tema, pero no funciona
<george2002> kzman: 1 puede q emerald no esta como predeterminado, 2 quisas si instala icon-fucion sea mas facil de colocarlo como manejador
<Soupermanito> !emmerald
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'emmerald'.
<george2002> o fusion-icon  O_o
<Soupermanito> !info emmerald
<kubot> Soupermanito: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<acuarium> Hola
<acuarium> alguien podria ayudarme con una instalacion de 11.04 en RAID0?
<kz-man> george2002, si esta como predeterminado
<kz-man> esta instalado el emmerald, el compiz y el icono
<acuarium> alguien ha instalado 11.04 en un RAID0?
<acuarium> ayuda!!
<acuarium> :(
<Soupermanito> acuarium, solo pasaron 10 minutos
<Soupermanito> pregunta y espera, si alguien sabe respondera
<acuarium> quien?
<Soupermanito> si no prueba otros canales
<acuarium> ha
<Soupermanito> ps no se
<acuarium> intentando
<acuarium> he terminado la instalacion de ubuntu 11.04 despues de crear un raid0 con mdadm
<Soupermanito> pero debes tener paciencia, ademas, si no explicas cual es tu problema nadie sabra ayudarte
<arielsanflo> necesito una ayuda  por favor
<arielsanflo> al iniciar mi xchat-gnome
<Soupermanito> !ask | arielsanflo
<kubot> arielsanflo: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<arielsanflo> no inicia
<arielsanflo> me muestra la ventana unos segundos luego se esfuma no se porque
<arielsanflo> si esta funcionando bien
<morfeo> alguien sabe algo de virus?
<morfeo> http://autofficinadisanto.it/index301.html
<morfeo> redirige despues para http://reiscorlongsys.co.cc/e23e7f365fce3527/sa1/0/
<morfeo> infecta seven
<george2002> si son buenos cuando no te dan y malos cuando los tienen
<juanantonio> Buenas
<morfeo> XD
<morfeo> george2002: alguna vez has atacado una cuenta hotmail?
<morfeo> bueno es offtopic mejor no sigo
<juanantonio> ¿Alguien me echa una mano para configurar un pincho USB WiFi de la marca Level1? Es que no soy capaz
<george2002> morfeo: tengo muchas cosas mejores que hacer
<morfeo> george2002: gracias
<arielsanflo> alguien sabe que puede estar pasando porque el xchat-gnome no me inicia
<agubu> Hola
<Soupermanito> arielsanflo, intenta ejecutarlo desde una consola y fijate que te dice
<arielsanflo> ya lo hize y nada
<Soupermanito> nada?
<Soupermanito> ni un mensaje?
<agubu> el sudo funciona en ubuntu 11?
<Soupermanito> agubu, pues claro que si
<agubu> porque cuando quiero poner algo de eso en consola me sale que tengo que introducir un password
<agubu> y no me deja escribir nada
<arielsanflo> mire el error que me da
<arielsanflo> XChat CRITICAL *** default event text failed to build!
<arielsanflo> Abortado
<Soupermanito> agubu, cuando escribis tu contraseña no se ve nada
<Soupermanito> parece que no escribis
<agubu> claro no me deja
<agubu> solo tengo que apretar enter 3 veces y ahí recién puedo volver a escribir
<Soupermanito> O_o que vos no veas estrellitas no significa que no escriba la contraseña
<agubu> me pide un password pero cuando quiero escribir no me deja hacerlo se queda el cursor esperando
<Soupermanito> parece que no te deja escribir pero tu escribela aunque no aparesca nada y aprieta enter
<Soupermanito> veras como funciona
<arielsanflo> que ubuntu tienes agubu
<agubu> 11.04
<arielsanflo> con unity
<arielsanflo> o con gnome
<agubu> estoy en modo clásico
<agubu> porque me salió una advertencia que tengo que ponerlo así cuando inicio sesión
<agubu> muchas gracias!!
<agubu> Soupermanito, era lo que me decías tú
<Soupermanito> jajaja
<Soupermanito> XD
<agubu> gracias arielsanflo
<agubu> tengo una consulta, estoy probando este so desde hoy, y me gustaría no volver nunca más al windows
 * Soupermanito choca los cinco con agubu o/
<agubu> hay muchos inconvenientes a la hora de correr los juegos actuales de pc?
<Soupermanito> pues, depende, wine anda bastante bien ultimamente
<Soupermanito> pero tiene sus problemas
<agubu> como descargo wine?
<Soupermanito> siempre es mejor consultar appdb.winehq.org antes de perder tiempo tratando de instalr cosas
<Soupermanito> pues agabu la forma mas rapida es: sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get install wine
<juanantonio> ¿Alguien maneja mucho de redes WiFi?
<fernandito> juanantonio: cual es tu problema
<Soupermanito> !ask | juanantonio
<kubot> juanantonio: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<juanantonio> Mi problema es que compré un pincho USB WiFi Level 1 WUA-0614 pero no soy capaz de hacerlo funcionar en Linux
<juanantonio> "sólo" eso
<juanantonio> googleando he encontrado que aconsejan usar un driver de Realtek
<juanantonio> pero yo no sé cómo se instala
<arp-> si
<arp-> te recomiendo que uses el driver de realtek
<arp-> vas a tener mas señal
<juanantonio> arp> ¿me explicas cómo instalarlo en Kubuntu 64?
<arp-> claro
<arp-> primero abre una terminal y pon
<juanantonio> Pues espera que me lo copio al otro PC ;)
<agubu> luego de instalar wine me aparece un cartel que dice aceptar
<agubu> y no me deja volver a ingresar comandos
<arp-> sabes cual es el chip
<arp-> ?
<juanantonio> ¿El chip? Un segundo que lo miro en la caja
<arp-> ok
<Soupermanito> agubu, wine es un emulador de windows, ahora en teoria podes instalar programas de windows como si estuvieras usandolo, no es exactamente asi, pero casi
<agubu> bien pero cuando quiero cerrar la consola no me deja
<agubu> como que hay un proceso ejecutándose
<Soupermanito> O_o eso es inusual
<juanantonio> arp> No, sólo pone ese modelo
<arp-> espera
<juanantonio> pero mira lo que pone aquí: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1300753
<arp-> parece ser un realtek
<arp-> rtl8188
<juanantonio> Sí, eso es lo que pone ese foro e inglés
<Souchiro> hasta mañana :G
<Souchiro> :D
<juanantonio> http://www.realtek.com/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=48&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#RTL8188SU, y este es el driver que he descargado
<arp-> deja ver
<juanantonio> Claro, claro
<arp-> bueno
<arp-> descarga el que dice linux
<juanantonio> Es ese, ¿no?
<arp-> si
<arp-> 8188su
<arp-> Linux driver for Kernel 2.6.x
<arp-> ese
<arp-> eleji cualquier mirror
<arp-> y dale GO
<juanantonio> Pues ya está, y ya tengo el otro PC encendido
<arp-> va dice
<arp-> ok
<arp-> ahora descomprimi el archivo
<arp-> o dale doble click
<arp-> y descomprimi todo en un directorio
<juanantonio> Ok, un segundo. ¿Lo descomprimo en el home o da igual?
<arp-> en tu escritorio podes
<arp-> en una carpeta asi no queda todo suelto
<agubu> por qué puede ser que no me deje ejecutar Unity?
<juanantonio> Vamos allá
<arielsanflo> alguien me ayuda mi xchat nome inicia
<arielsanflo> me da este error
<arielsanflo> XChat CRITICAL *** default event text failed to build!
<arielsanflo> Abortado
<arielsanflo> y no inica
<juanantonio> Ya está descomprimido, arp
<juanantonio> ¿Qué más hago ahora?
<arp-> aqui estoy
<arp-> disculpa
<arp-> abri una terminal
<juanantonio> Nada, nada; encima que me ayudas ;)
<juanantonio> Ok
<arp-> y anda a ese directorio donde descomprimiste los archivos
<arp-> con: cd carpeta
<arp-> te vas moviendo
<juanantonio> con cd carpeta /home y así hasta llegar al directorio, ¿no?
<arp-> debes estar en /home ya
<arp-> pone: pwd
<arp-> y te va decir donde estas parado
<juanantonio> Ok, un segundo
<arp-> ok
<juanantonio> Sí, está descomprimido en home y mi bash sale en home
<juanantonio> pwd
<arp-> oO
<arp-> pero tendrias que haberlo decomprimido en una carpeta
<arp-> si no te queda todo suelto
<juanantonio> ¿Creo una carpeta en home y lo descomprimo dentro?
<arp-> claro
<arp-> eso te dije antes
<arp-> ahahah
<juanantonio> Ok, un segundo (otro) :P
<arp-> y borra los archivos sueltos y las carpetas
<arp-> de /home
<arp-> que descomprimist antes
<juanantonio> Ya está
<juanantonio> Ya está, me sale una carpeta que supongo contiene todo lo demás
<arp-> bueno
<arp-> entra a esa carpeta
<arp-> cd carpeta
<juanantonio> A la carpeta descomprimida, ¿correcto?
<arp-> se
<juanantonio> Me dice que no existe la carpeta que creé antes
<arp-> respeta bien las mayusculas
<juanantonio> ¿Hay que poner cd /Level1 WiFi USB o sin barra?
<arp-> ??
<juanantonio> Así llamé la carpeta
<arp-> escribi: cd Layer y luego apreta TAB
<arp-> te lo completa solo
<juanantonio> Ok
<Soupermanito> arielsanflo, intenta esto en una terminal hace: sudo apt-get purge xchat-gnome & sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome
<Soupermanito> de ultima arielsanflo instala xchat normal
<Soupermanito> sudo apt-get install xchat
<juanantonio> arp> No, no lo encuentro. No sé qué he hecho, pero no me sale
<juanantonio> 1 segundo
<arielsanflo> gracias por tu ayuda te lo agradesco
<Soupermanito> funciona arielsanflo ?
<arielsanflo> es que tengo instalando otro programa pero apenas lo pruebe te aviso gracias
<juanantonio> arp> Ya estoy en la carpeta
<juanantonio> ¿Me voy dentro de la carpeta descomprimida?
<juanantonio> arp> Ya estoy dentro
<arielsanflo> estoy instalando quanta plus
<arp-> ok
<arielsanflo> para crear una web
<arielsanflo> que tal ese quanta
<arp-> quanta plus ??
<juanantonio> ¿Cómo sigo, arp?
<arp-> juanantonio
<juanantonio> dime
<arp-> sudo apt-get update
<juanantonio> Ajá
<arp-> sudo apt-get install make build-essential
<juanantonio> Mmm, al hacer lo primero me ha dado varios errores, por no tener internet
<juanantonio> ¿Hago lo segundo antes o sigo a pesar de los errores de Internet?
<Soupermanito> D: si no tienes internet no puedes instalar a traves de apt-get
<Soupermanito> deberas cablear tu internets
<Soupermanito> a esa maquina
<juanantonio> No puedo, tengo el router en otro cuarto
<braiam> o descargar los paquetes y usar una usb para pasarlos...
<juanantonio> Ajá, ¿eso es así?
<arp-> juanantonio
<braiam> juanantonio: que paquetes deseas?
<juanantonio> El problema es que tengo Internet sólo en este PC, por eso compré el otro
<juanantonio> el otro WiFi digo
<arp-> um
<arp-> no tenes coneccion por cable LAN
<arp-> para bajar las cosas ahi?
<juanantonio> No
<braiam> que raro...
<juanantonio> ¿Se puede hacer como dice braiam?
<arp-> ok
<arp-> juanantonio
<braiam> claro... pero si es un update completo mejor con apt-clone o algo así
<arp-> a ver confiemos en que tenes las librerias
<arp-> juanantonio
<arp-> estas en la carpeta?
<juanantonio> Bueno, por si sirve de algo: en este PC tengo Lubuntu 10.10, y en el otro Kubuntu 10.04
<juanantonio> ¿En el que quiero instalar eso? Sí, estoy en ella
<arp-> ok
<braiam> lo unico que importa es si es 32 ó 64 bits
<arp-> pone esto
<arp-> ./configure
<arp-> asi con el punto y todo
<juanantonio> Ajá
<braiam> enter?
<arp-> se
<braiam> arp-: que esta intentando hacer juanantonio ?
<arp-> compilar e instalar el driver de wifi
<arp-> de realtek
<braiam> el wl?
<arp-> nada dle otro mundo
<arp-> no
<fernandito> sin internet va a sufrir....
<braiam> fernandito: no me digas )!(
<juanantonio> Me dice que no existe el fichero
<arp-> juanantonio
<arp-> pone: ls
<juanantonio> Ajá
<arp-> y decime que sale
<braiam> enter?
<arp-> se
<braiam> arp-: trata de detallar...
<juanantonio> document driver readme.txt releaseNotes.doc wpasupplicant
<juanantonio> todo eso sale
<arp-> ok
<arp-> escribiste bien ./configure
<arp-> ?
<braiam> juanantonio: el readme.txt que dice?
<juanantonio> Veamos
<braiam> juanantonio: sobre la instalación
<juanantonio> ambas cosas ;)
<arp-> juanantonio, pone: make
<arp-> y enter
<arp-> a ver....
<juanantonio> veamos
<arp-> voy a bajar yo el driver a ver
<arp-> años compilando drivers...
<juanantonio> No se especificó
<arp-> no nos vamos a complicar
<juanantonio> eso me dice
<juanantonio> Siento la lata que doy, soy un usuario muy doméstico de Linux
<juanantonio> poco a poco, ya hasta ejecuto demonios y todo :P
<braiam> arp-: probablemente es un script de instalación...
<juanantonio> pero esto de compilar ya es demasiado para mí, más que nada porque no sé exactamente lo que tengo que hacer
<arp-> ya veo
<arp-> juanantonio
<arielsanflo> alguien sabe de una canal de lenguaje c
<arp-> acabo de ver el driver
<juanantonio> de todas formas, muchas gracias ;)
<arielsanflo> en español
<arp-> juanantonio
<juanantonio> sí, dime
<arp-> pone: cd driver
<arp-> enter
<juanantonio> Ajá
<juanantonio> ahí estoy ya
<arp-> ok
<arp-> ahora
<braiam> arp-: cual es la tarjeta?
<juanantonio> Level1 WUA-0614
<arp-> tar xzvf rtl8712_8188_8191_8192SU_usb_linux_v2.6.6.0.20110401.tar.gz
<arp-> pone eso y enter juanantonio
<juanantonio> Ok, a ver que lo copio exactamente
<arp-> ok
<braiam> es una usb?
<arp-> sep
<rodrigo> una pregunta
<rodrigo> disulpen, hola, tengo una duda, me podrian ayudar?
<juanantonio> Han salido un montón de filas de texto, ¿es eso bueno? ;)
<arp-> si
<arp-> juanantonio
<arp-> ahora: cd rtl8712_8188_8191_8192SU_usb_linux_v2.6.6.0.20110401
<arp-> y enter
<juanantonio> arp, tengo desenchufado el pincho a la espera que me digas cuándo enchufarlo
<juanantonio> Ok
<juanantonio> Hecho
<arp-> ok
<arp-> ahora
<arp-> ./configure
<arp-> y enter
<arp-> y aca podria venir el problema, si no tenes las librerias
<arp-> que no podes bajar
<arp-> pero bueh.. proba
<juanantonio> me dice que no existe configure
<arp-> ok
<arp-> pone: make
<arp-> y enter
<juanantonio> Ajá
<juanantonio> me ha dado un error 127
<braiam> de donde sacaron los drivers?
<juanantonio> ¿ese es de las librerías?
<arp-> de la web de relatek braiam
<arp-> realtek
<arp-> juanantonio
<arp-> que dice el error mas o menos?
<braiam> arp-: eso busco pero no me aparece el donde descargar...
<juanantonio> dígame Vd
<juanantonio> Voy a ello
<arp-> braiam, ya lo baje yo
<braiam> okis
<arp-> es un driver comun y corrienet para compilar
<arp-> ya he compilado varios para otras wifi mias
<arp-> sin problemas
<arp-> pero necesitas algunas librerias antes siempre
<juanantonio> stack protector compiler enabled but not supported
<braiam> arp-: es que yo no tengo ninguna lib por lo que puedo indicar que falta...
<juanantonio> ¿gcc es una librería?
<arp-> gcc es un compilador
<arp-> hay librerias asociadas a gcc y demas
<braiam> !gcc
<kubot> Ayuda y consejos para compilar desde el código fuente en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware | Trata siempre de usar !paquetes precompilados.
<arp-> necesarias para compilar
<juanantonio> Espera entonces que sigo mirando
<braiam> !paste | juanantonio
<kubot> juanantonio: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<arp-> esa es una laptop?
<braiam> arp-: creo que no...
<juanantonio> Ese que te he dicho y gcc not found
<arp-> juanantonio
<arp-> son otras cosas las necesarias
<juanantonio> Es una torre
<arp-> pero no podes bajarlas sin coneccion
<arp-> intenta a ver
<arp-> pone: sudo modprobe rtl8180
<juanantonio> ¿Las podemos bajar a este y pasarlas por un pincho USB que tengo?
<arp-> el tema es que ambas deben ser x64
<braiam> juanantonio: que version usas...
<arp-> y va bajar todas las dependencias
<arp-> un lio
<braiam> arp-: mejor se la compilamos nosotros que tengo 64b
<arp-> si podria ser
<arp-> yo tengo x64 tb
<juanantonio> No me ha dado error, ¿eso es bueno?
<arp-> pero el tema es que la version del kernel debe ser la misma
<braiam> juanantonio: que version de ubuntu usas?
<arp-> y alguna libreria podria cambiar
<arp-> yo tengo 11.04
<arp-> x64
<juanantonio> Vamos a ver, obviamente decís en el que quiero poner el pincho, ¿no?
<braiam> juanantonio: ↑
<juanantonio> 10.04, 64 bits
<braiam> oops
<braiam> arp-: tratamos...
<arp-> y we
<arp-> baja el driver
<juanantonio> porque no he podido actualizar al no tener Internet, y además tuve que cambiar la placa base
<arp-> y compilalo, previamente baja las librerias
<braiam> arp-: ya te lo dije, no puedo (o no veo donde) bajar el driver
<braiam> me aparece la pagina principal de descarga cuando doy en el link
<arp-> braiam: http://www.realtek.com/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=48&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#RTL8188SU
<arp-> es el RTL8188SU y bajas el de Linux 2.6.x
<braiam> ahora sí
<juanantonio> Chicos, de verdad, muchas gracias
<braiam> cp defconfig .config
<braiam> edita el .config, con «gedit .config»
<braiam> juanantonio: dime si paro o sigo..
<arp-> ?
<braiam> arp-: el readme lo dice todo. No requiere libs
<arp-> yo lo estoy compilando aca
<arp-> y compila...
<juanantonio> perdón, braiam
<juanantonio> ¿Desde la carpeta donde estaba antes?
<arp-> se
<braiam> pues estoy leyendo mal
<juanantonio> ¿Desde entonces tecleo eso de cp defconfig y demás?
<juanantonio> Voy
<juanantonio> ¿No tendré que subir un nivel? Me dice que no puedo hacer co sobre stat
<juanantonio> ahora mismo estoy en la carpeta rtl (etc)/driver/rtl (etc)
<juanantonio> aquí hay un config sin punto y un KConfig
<SourceX> dice que emesene 2.11.4 tiene soporte de webcam?
<braiam> juanantonio: si solo ejecutas «make» que sale
<juanantonio> veamos
<juanantonio> Me salen un par de errores
<juanantonio> uno que no encuentra gcc
<juanantonio> y otro que el compilador está habilitado pero no soportado
<braiam> juanantonio: ok, entonces arp- y yo te estamos compilando uno
<braiam> arp-: se lo estas haciendo en paquete debian?
<juanantonio> y otro que dice que sale de linux headers 2.6.32.21
<joshua__> holaaa
<braiam> ya lo tengo listo
<joshua__> buenas noches
<juanantonio> me pone justo eso, que se sale. ¿Tiene sentido?
<joshua__> alguien tiene ubuntu 11.04??
<braiam> joshua__: o/
<braiam> !ask joshua__
<kubot> joshua__: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<joshua__> alguien ha podido colocar la hora en formato de 12 horas?
<braiam> joshua__: activa los segundos
<joshua__> no me carga el dialogo desde el reloj
<braiam> juanantonio: estoy subiendo el archivo a dropbox...
<joshua__> listo
<joshua__> gracias
<braiam> joshua__: hay un bug reportado
<juanantonio> ¿A Dropbox? Y ahora me das un enlace y lo descargo, ¿verdad? Es que no lo he usado aún
<braiam> joshua__: para que solucionen el problema
<joshua__> dicen que modificando los locale es_CO
<joshua__> pero ni idea por donde
<braiam> joshua__: pues ya yo lo he hecho y no funciona...
<braiam> juanantonio: lee mi mensaje privado
<braiam> eso debería funcionar en parte juanantonio
<braiam> juanantonio: si logras tener internet descarga «build-essential»
<juanantonio> Ok, voy a ello
<braiam> juanantonio: y compilalo solo con «make» y «make install»
<Soupermanito> braiam, build-essential viene instalado por default
<juanantonio> Entonces el driver que descargué yo lo puedo borrar, ¿verdad?
<braiam> Soupermanito: al parecer se le olvido en Maverick :(
<braiam> juanantonio: mejor no... por si necesitas compilartelo no tengas problemas
<braiam> Soupermanito: en realidad no vienen en maverick o sí?
 * braiam está seguro de que lo tuvo que descargar en 10.10
<juanantonio> ¿Pongo el pincho antes o después de ejecutar el .deb?
<braiam> juanantonio: despues
<Soupermanito> juanantonio, como llevas cosas a la notebook?
<Soupermanito> con un pendrive?
<juanantonio> Ok, vamos a ver; pincho 2 veces en el fichero y listos, ¿no?
<braiam> juanantonio: tienes que poner tu pass...
<juanantonio> ¿Qué Notebook? Son 2 de mesa. Pero sí, con un pendrive
<juanantonio> ¿Con sudo desde consola?
<braiam> juanantonio: no con el doble clic debe ser suficiente y
<braiam> dile que lo instale con cualquier cosa menos software-center
<juanantonio> ¿Hace falta que lo ponga en el /home o lo puedo ejecutar desde el pen?
<braiam> no lo firme :P
<juanantonio> Ok ;)
<juanantonio> eso sí lo entiendo, ¿ves?
<braiam> juanantonio: desde cualquier lado está bien
<juanantonio> Pues vamos, espera a ver
 * braiam cruza dedos...
<juanantonio> me dice que arquitectura incorrecta
<braiam> ups
<braiam> deja ver...
<juanantonio> ¿Le cambio el nombre o no será suficiente?
<lucas> hola
<braiam> arp-: te compilo sin problemas...
<braiam> juanantonio: nop...
<juanantonio> ¿Lo hiciste con checkinstall? Eso pone en el programa
<braiam> juanantonio: si...
<juanantonio> Ok
<lucas> como se hace para pedir ayuda aqui, disculpen soy nuevo
<braiam> !ask lucas
<kubot> lucas: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<lucas> ah ok, gracias
<Soupermanito> hola gente, queria informarles que si alguno de ustedes usa xubuntu, puede ir al canal #xubuntu-es :) si alguien viene a preguntar pueden redirigirlo ahí tambien
<Soupermanito> :D
<juanantonio> Souper> Yo lo usé, lo probé y me gustaba
<juanantonio> pero me quedé con Lubuntu para los ordenadores menos nuevos
<braiam> !xubuntu
<kubot> Xubuntu es Ubuntu con el escritorio Xfce en vez de Gnome. Más información en http://www.xubuntu.org (inglés), http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu (inglés) o http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Xubuntu - Para instalar desde Ubuntu « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop »
<juanantonio> !lubuntu
<kubot> Lubuntu es un proyecto para crear una versión de Ubuntu usando el entorno LXDE. Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<Soupermanito> juanantonio, he probado lubuntu, pero sigue gustandome xubuntu aun mas XD
<lucas> tengo una placa realtek (onboard) con 2 salidas y 1 entrada de mic y solo me funciona 1 salida sola, ayuda :)
<braiam> lucas: a que te refieres con salidas, estereo mono, o algo más, audifonos parlantes?
<lucas> salidas de audio estereo, 1 es para parlantes y la otra para auriculares, la segunda no funciona
<juanantonio> jejeje, eso es bueno
<braiam> juanantonio: perdón, estaba bien compilado, solo que tenia que cambiar una opción en checkinstall
<braiam> juanantonio: ahora lo construí para todas las arquitecturas :)
<braiam> juanantonio: lee mi privado...
<juanantonio> Ok, voy con ello
<juanantonio> gracias de nuevo
<braiam> !sonido | lucas
<kubot> lucas: Si tienes problemas con el sonido,haz click en el applet de volume, luego en preferencias de sonido y verifica las preferencias de 'Hardware' y 'Volume', si esto falla, entonces ve la documentación oficial (inglés) en: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound y https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting. Usa !mp3 si escuchas los sonidos del sistema pero no puedes reproducir archivos mp3
<braiam> lucas: como puedes ver las dos salidas no funcionan al mismo tiempo y tienes que seleccionar cual quieres usar como dice kubot
<juanantonio> Ya está instalado, dice que se resolvieron todas las dependencias
<juanantonio> voy a pinchar
 * braiam cruza dedos...
<braiam> claro que no tiene deps... yo no le puse ninguna :)
<juanantonio> Ya he pinchado y ahora no me sale nada
<juanantonio> ¿Tengo que hacer algo especial?
<braiam> juanantonio: es wifi cierto, usa iwconfig y dime si dice algo...
<juanantonio> ¿En la consola?
<juanantonio> Ok, veamos
<juanantonio> no extensions
<braiam> juanantonio: si no sale nada haz «sudo modprobe 8712u»
<juanantonio> ok
<juanantonio> dice módulo no encontrado
<braiam> juanantonio: y «sudo modprobe 8712u.ko»?
<juanantonio> veamos
<juanantonio> tampoco
<juanantonio> No me reconoce el pincho, ¿no?
<juanantonio> ¿Cómo se veía si estaba puesto? lusb o algo así, ¿no?
<braiam> juanantonio: no... simplemente que como es otro kernel lo pone en carpeta diferente...
<braiam> juanantonio: haz «sudo updatedb && locate 8712u»
<braiam> juanantonio: lucid viene con el driver de fabrica...
<juanantonio> Sí, me sale una ruta larga
<juanantonio> que acaba en 8712u.ko
<braiam> ok ahora haz «sudo modprobe "y la ruta larga"» ;)
<juanantonio> Ok, jejeje
<juanantonio> Me sale not found
<juanantonio> O
 * braiam se pregunta si se puso a escribir la ruta a mano
<braiam> juanantonio: trata copiando y pegando la ruta ;)
<juanantonio> Jejeje
<juanantonio> Sí, vamos a ver
<juanantonio> y respetando la primera barra /, ¿verdad?
<braiam> sip
<braiam> sudo modprobe /ruta/hasta/el/driver ;)
<juanantonio> Yo tecleo el kernel así, 2.6.38-8-generic/kernel, y el error me lo da así, 2.6.38_8_generic
<juanantonio> pero aún tecleando eso sale not found
<braiam> espera...
<juanantonio> No sé, no lo entiendo
<braiam> hiciste «sudo modprobe /lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic/kernel/drivers/staging/rtl8712/r8712u.ko»?
<juanantonio> No, a partir de drivers, eran /net/wireless/
<juanantonio> ¿Lo tecleo como dices tú?
<braiam> juanantonio: no había otro resultado?
<braiam> ups mal driver.. no es esle
<juanantonio> no
<braiam> ese es el que viene en natty :)
<juanantonio> jejeje
<juanantonio> Entonces, ¿qué se puede hacer? ¿Amputar y cortar?
<braiam> mm... a mi tambien me dice lo mismo...
<juanantonio> ;)
<braiam> jajaja... viene con mi usuario...
<juanantonio> ¿Con qué usuario?
<braiam> haz «chown root:root /la/ruta/al/driver
<juanantonio> Ok
<braiam> braiam@hpa1104x:~$ ls -l /lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/8712u*
<braiam> -rw-r--r-- 1 braiam braiam 370770 2011-05-25 23:16 /lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/8712u.ko
<braiam> braiam@hpa1104x:~$ ls -l /lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic/kernel/drivers/staging/rtl8712/r8712u.ko
<braiam> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 317884 2011-04-11 05:17 /lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic/kernel/drivers/staging/rtl8712/r8712u.ko
<juanantonio> Un segundo, ¿qué se supone que tengo que teclear ahí? ¿Todo?
<braiam> juanantonio: copia y pega
<braiam> locate r8712u.ko
<braiam> te da una ruta-
<juanantonio> No puedo, está en el otro PC, copio desde aquí
<braiam> entonces «sudo chown root:root /la/ruta/que/te/dio»
<juanantonio> ¿Lo primero es chown root con esa ruta que me da?
<juanantonio> Eso mismo
<braiam> claro!!
 * braiam no quiere hacer checkinstall de nuevo solo para cambiarle el user
<juanantonio> Ok, te entendí
<juanantonio> Ya está hecho eso, ¿qué más?
<braiam> ahora modprobe como antes
<juanantonio> sudo modprobe la ruta, ¿correcto?
<braiam> espera, sigue sin funcionar...
<juanantonio> Eso te iba a decir, not found
<braiam> siquiera funcionan los que tengo en el sistema...
<juanantonio> Jejeje, pues vaya
<juanantonio> ¿Seguimos mañana a ver lo que descubres de eso?
<juanantonio> Que en España son las 6 y media ya :P
<braiam> juanantonio: otra puede ser que te descarges natty y uses ese que viene de fabrica con el driver :)
<juanantonio> Mmm, ¿Natty es el 11.04?
<braiam> si...
<juanantonio> Vaya, yo quería una LTS
<juanantonio> pero claro, lo puedo hacer, sí
<juanantonio> Ya mañana te digo en lo que quedó mi discurrir ;)
<juanantonio> jejeje, chao y muchas gracias por todo
<braiam> ok
<unknown> Buenas noches!
<unknown> Alguien me pudiera ayudar con el software vuze/azareus...?
<unknown> No me inicia.
<unknown> Alguien por acá?
<avernos> unknown, hola
<unknown> avernos, Buenas!
<unknown> Alguien vivo por acá?
<poood> hola como instalo un emacs en linux?
<poood> ubuntu o donde lo consigo?
<poood> saludos
<dzup> quieres instalar ubuntu en una EMAC? oh hablas de emac el editor?
<poood> editor de texto
<poood> gedit
<poood> ya está gracias....
<poood> xD
<dzup> sudo apt-get install emac ?
<dzup> aunque ya tienes nano por defult
<avernos> !xorg
<kubot> El servidor X es la parte de tu sistema que se encarga de la salida gráfica | Para reiniciar tu servidor X « sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart » en una consola
<fzeta> Nas
<avernos> donde esta el archivo de configuracion de xorg? para hacer un backup
<avernos> en /etc/X11/xorg.conf no lo encuentro
<mircosx> buenas
<mircosx> estaba intentanto actualizar el kernel pero el gestor de paketes se para y no lo actualiza. no da error ni nada, solo se para y reaparece "instalar"
<mircosx> me baje el paquete de instalacion de kernel.ubuntu.com, hay forma de actualizar por teminal?
<GASUZAURIO> Hola a todos
<GASUZAURIO> haber si hay alguien quien me pueda orientar un poco
<GASUZAURIO> por favor
<luckatoni> Buenos Días
<GASUZAURIO> buenos dias
<Driskill> hola
<Driskill> tengo problemas para importar marcadores a google chrome
<Driskill> alguien puede echarme una mano?
<jorge> buenas
<jorge> como puedo confirgurar una segunda pantalla en ubuntu?
<jorge> como escritorio expandido?
<jorge> hola?
<geckoclown> hola
 * xoan buenas
<locum> buenas!
<locum> tengo un problemilla con un script que hice hace un tiempo
<locum> para instalar la web cam syntek
<locum> se han cambiado las direcciones del driver
<locum> esa parte la tengo corregida pero no puedo encontrar este archivo -> http://bookeldor-net.info/merdier/Makefile-syntekdriver
<locum> alguna idea ?
<Thekernel> buenas señores
<locum> buenas
<locum> esta un poco muerto esto hoy
<buuuuuuuuuuu> se me olvido la contraseña root ¿como la restauro sin tener que volver a instalar?
<buuuuuuuuuuu> hola?
<debsan> buuuuuuuuuuu, CHAN!
<buuuuuuuuuuu> chan?
<debsan> buuuuuuuuuuu, busca en google ! seguro aparece en el primer resultado
<debsan> http://www.google.com/search?q=recuperar+clave+root&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:es-ES:official&client=firefox-a
<buuuuuuuuuuu> yo no tengo live cd
<m4v> buuuuuuuuuuu: Necesitas un live cd para recuperarla
<buuuuuuuuuuu> buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<buuuuuuuuuuu> hjñklh
<m4v> !flood buuuuuuuuuuu
<kubot> buuuuuuuuuuu: No hagas flood por favor, es molesto para el resto de los usuarios. Si necesitas pegar mucho texto, usa el !pastebin :)
<m4v> buuuuuuuuuuu: Ubuntu no tiene la cuenta root activada normalmente, ya que tomaste la decisión de activarla deberías haber tomado medidas para no perderla.
<debsan> hola m4v
<m4v> hola debsan
<debsan> todo bien ? aguante m4v !!
<m4v> debsan: si, todo bien, pero la charla es en #ubuntu-es-offtopic ;)
<debsan> ja
<buenobonito> mi pidgin no fuciona
<Crashbit> !detalles | buenobonito
<kubot> buenobonito: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<buenobonito> aparece un aviso que no me da tiempo a leer y se desconecta, uso hotmailo
<buenobonito> hotmail*
<debsan> !detalles buenobonito,
<kubot> buenobonito,: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<debsan> buenobonito, ejecutalo desde una consola y fijate que error te da
<Crashbit> buenobonito: usa la terminal para leer errores
<buenobonito> y eso como se hace?
<Crashbit> !terminal | buenobonito
<kubot> buenobonito: La terminal de Linux ( o interfaz de comandos) es muy capaz. Abre un terminal en Aplicaciones->Accesorios->Terminal (Gnome) o K-menu->Sistema->Konsole (KDE). Guia en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<buenobonito> si hasta ahí llego
<buenobonito> lo que digo es como leo errores y como ejecuto el programa
<Crashbit> Pues luego solo debes ejecutar la aplicación desde ahí
<buenobonito> como?
<Crashbit> buenobonito: fijándote, si en las opciones de lanzamiento, hay alguna que sea para que muestre mas información, tipo debug o verbose
<Crashbit> buenobonito: pues poniendo la ruta de la aplicación, fijándote en el lanzador donde está la aplicación
<Crashbit> o en el paquete desde donde se instaló
<Crashbit> ahí te dice donde está
<buenobonito> pongo pidgin verbose en el terminal y aparece el programa con el mismo error y no aparece nada
<buenobonito> en el termnial digo
<Crashbit> buenobonito: pues así no podemos ayudarte, reporta un bug
<Crashbit> !bug | buenobonito
<kubot> buenobonito: ¿Quieres reportar un bug? Leé https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | Usa comando « ubuntu-bug <nombre del paquete> » para crear un reporte, de no ser posible reporta directamente en launchpad http://bugs.ubuntu.com/.
<buenobonito> si conecto por html aparecen errores "No se pudo añadir al usuario. Error desconocido (240)" en la pantalla y segundos después se desconecta, como sin html pero tarda mas en desconectarse
<buenobonito> holaa?
<Lamusj> Buenos dias, tengo una duda! para instalar ubuntu y fedora en un mismo disco, cual de los 2 debo instalar primero?
<buenobonito> quiero solucion
<buenobonito> no me deis la espalda
<debsan> Lamusj, cualquiera de los dos
<Crashbit> Lamusj: primero haz las particiones, 3 para linux y una para windows
<Crashbit> Lamusj: perdón, entendí windows
<Crashbit> Lamusj: no dije nada
<Crashbit> xD
<Lamusj> Crashbit, jajaja noo! xD
<buenobonito> y mi solución?????????????????????????????????
<Crashbit> !paciencia | buenobonito
<kubot> buenobonito: Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, ver !coc
<debsan> Crashbit, es la costumbre !
<Lamusj> debsan, Crashbit ya tengo el ubuntu, puedo instalar el fedora ?? no me daña el grub?
<buenobonito> el entró después yo tengo derecho porque entré antes
<Crashbit> Lamusj: si no indicas lo contrario, es probable que fedora te instale su grub
<Crashbit> Lamusj: grub detectará que tienes mas particiones con linux y te mostrará opciones para el arranque
<debsan> no, el grub sólo resulta dañado si instalás windows
<Lamusj> Ok! :) Gracias!
<Crashbit> Lamusj: pero recuerda que si fedora te instala el grub, los ficheros de configuración estarán en fedora
<buenobonito> ya está se solucionó su problema, ahora volvamos a mi pidgin
<Crashbit> Lamusj: no en ubuntu eh ... que esto pasa :--)
<Lamusj> Crashbit, umm sip! gracias!
<Crashbit> !coc | buenobonito
<kubot> buenobonito: El Código de Conducta de Ubuntu es un documento de etiqueta de la comunidad que pedimos todos los usuarios Ubuntu respeten. Se encuentra en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Código_de_Conducta. Puedes encontrar información de como firmarlo electrónicamente aquí (en inglés) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<Lamusj> buenobonito, esto es voluntario, te ayudan si quieren! ademas nunca te habia visto por aca! paciencia man!
<buenobonito> !icoc
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'icoc'.
<debsan> buenobonito, acá no te van a solucionar tus problemas, sólo te guiarán hacia la solución. Vos tenés que leer e investigar.
<buenobonito> !coc
<kubot> El Código de Conducta de Ubuntu es un documento de etiqueta de la comunidad que pedimos todos los usuarios Ubuntu respeten. Se encuentra en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Código_de_Conducta. Puedes encontrar información de como firmarlo electrónicamente aquí (en inglés) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<buenobonito> esto no es el canal de soporte?
<buenobonito> quiero mi solución
<Lamusj> De soporte voluntario! aqui a nadie le pagan!
<debsan> con esa actitud nadie te la dará. No trabajamos para tí
<buenobonito> da igual quiero solución
<Crashbit> buenobonito: en ubuntu se dispone de un servicio técnico de pago, quizas así, tengas una solución immediata
<buenobonito> pero yo no quiero pagar
<Lamusj> Baaah! este es la gente que no sirve aca!
<buenobonito> si conecto por html aparecen errores "No se pudo añadir al usuario. Error desconocido (240)" en la pantalla y segundos después se desconecta, como sin html pero tarda mas en desconectarse
<Crashbit> bueno, no daremos mas de comer al troll
<buenobonito> quiero mi solución y la quiero ya
<debsan> buenobonito, conectar por html a que ?
<buenobonito> perdon usar metodo http
<buenobonito> me equivoqué
<debsan> buenobonito, usás un proxy ?
<buenobonito> no
<debsan> buenobonito, entonces setealo como no Proxy
<buenobonito> no tengo como no proxy
<debsan> explicate un poco más por no entiendo que estás haciendo
<debsan> porque*
<buenobonito> en esa casilla tengo puesto "no proxy"
<locum> hay alguien x ahi?
<buenobonito> el reporte de error:
<buenobonito> (16:59:43) soap: read 15570 bytes
<buenobonito> (16:59:43) soap: current onal</primaryEmailType><PrimaryLocation>ContactLocationPersonal</PrimaryLocation><PrimaryPhone>ContactPhonePersonal</PrimaryPhone><FileAs>Luna Campos, Elena</FileAs><IsPrivate>false</IsPrivate><IsHidden>false</IsHidden><Gender>Unspecified</Gender><TimeZone>None</TimeZone><IsAutoUpdateDisabled>false</IsAutoUpdateDisabled><IsShellContact>false</IsShellContact><TrustLevel>2</TrustLevel><PropertiesCha
<buenobonito> nged /></contactInfo><propertiesChanged /><fDeleted>false</fDeleted><CreateDate>2010-02-04T07:01:00-08:00</CreateDate><lastChange>2010-06-21T01:33:25.927-07:00</lastChange><CreatedBy>5</CreatedBy><LastModifiedBy>9</LastModifiedBy></Contact><Contact><contactId>35f87caa-7347-4c8e-8baa-7d182863f03b</contactId><contactInfo><emails><ContactEmail><contactEmailType>ContactEmailPersonal</contactEmailType><email>alexmartinaa102899
<locum> buenobonito,  usa pastebin
<debsan> !pastebin buenobonito
<kubot> buenobonito: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<locum> debsan,  tas x ahi?
<debsan> locum, si
<debsan> ªask locum
<locum> ok
<debsan> !ask locum
<kubot> locum: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<buenobonito> error pidgin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/613292/
<buenobonito> !ask | buenobonito
<kubot> buenobonito: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<locum> mira el tema es el siguiente, x desgracia tengo una webcam syntek en el portatil
<locum> tenia hecho un script de instalacion que venia usando hace años
<locum> pero dados los cambios del kernel  ya no funciona
<buenobonito> error pidgin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/613292/
<locum> asi que estoy tratando de entender como solventarlo
<locum> la camara es una syntek 1135 muy similar a la que montan los portatiles asus
<locum> el mio es un pbell easynote
<buenobonito> error pidgin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/613292/
<buenobonito> !
<locum> hasta ahora lo unico enrevesado que localice fue http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/syntek
<buenobonito> error pidgin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/613292/
<buenobonito> ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡'''''''''''''''''''''''''000000000000000099999999998888888888888888777777777777777777777766666666666666666666655555555555555555555554444444444444444444443
<SourceX> como desintalo unity ?
<buenobonito> quiero que me sigan ayudando con mi error en pidgin
<buenobonito> error pidgin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/613292/
<guampa> !paciencia | buenobonito
<kubot> buenobonito: Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, ver !coc
<Lamusj> Soupermanito, Te vas a Gestor de paquetes Synaptic, luego le das buscar Unity y marcas todo lo que tenga que ver con "Unity" y listo! xD
<locum> alguien me puede ayudar con esto http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/syntek
<locum> para el natty
<Soupermanito> D:
<Soupermanito> Lamusj, creo que te referias a SourceX
<Soupermanito> tres tabs
<buenobonito> aquí hay gente que solo está para poner !loquesea y no me quieren ayudar aunque tengan la respuesta
<buenobonito> como guampa
<guampa> asi que yo tengo la respuesta y no te la doy?
<Soupermanito> buenobonito, primero, tranquilo, segundo que problema tenes, tercero tranquilo
<guampa> cuarto, TRANQUILO
<SourceX> Lamusj, ya se puede instalar el gnome 3 verdad?
<Ahimsa> Si
<Lamusj> buenobonito, quiere que lo ayuden a la fuerza y asi no son las cosas aqui!
<buenobonito> esta ahí leedlo, mi pidgin no funciona
<Ahimsa> Está en repo oficial
<buenobonito> error pidgin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/613292/
<SourceX> Ahimsa,  ok gracias.
<Ahimsa> No perdona
<Ahimsa> xDD
<Lamusj> SourceX, si pero en ubuntu no corre muy bien faltan muchas librerias! :/
<SourceX> -.-
<Ahimsa> Pensaba que era otro canal
<Ahimsa> En Ubuntu tienes que esperarte a la próxima versión
<Ahimsa> en Octubre
<locum> alguien me puede ayudar con esto, para el 11.04 -> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/syntek
<Ahimsa> Y estará de modo oficial
<SourceX> ok
<guampa> buenobonito: no tengo idea de la solucion a tu problema, para tu informacion
<Ahimsa> Si quieres puedes añadir repos no oficiales e instalarlo, pero muchas veces falla y peta, además te quedás con un S.O. bastante inestable.
<buenobonito> pero hay gente que si, y no ayuda
<guampa> quien? nombralo
<buenobonito> los callados
<guampa> aca la gente no esta a tu disposicion ni de la mia chico, me parece que te tenes que ubicar un poco
<Soupermanito> buenobonito, explicame tu problema, no solo me des el dump de pidgin, parece que tenes un problema conectandote con la msn network, pero no con pidgin
<buenobonito> y como lo soluciono?
<Soupermanito> hey guampa no le sigas la bola, si quire quejarce que se queje
<locum> buenobonito,  primero tenes q saber q problema tenes exactamente
<Soupermanito> buenobonito, primero, explicame como sucede el problema?
<locum> alguien me puede ayudar con esto, para el 11.04 -> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/syntek
<buenobonito> conecta unas centésimas de segundo, mientras se abre una ventana de error que no se carga completamente y se me desconecta justo después
<Soupermanito> mmm buenobonito proba esto: sudo apt-get purge pidgin & sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get install pidgin
<buenobonito> yo no soy superusuario
<buenobonito> !flood
<kubot> No hagas flood por favor, es molesto para el resto de los usuarios. Si necesitas pegar mucho texto, usa el !pastebin :)
<buenobonito> tampoco se la contraseña root
<debsan> buenobonito, recuperá la contraseña primero, luego vení con el otro problema. Otra cosa estaría bueno saber que versión de pifgin y de ubuntu tenés
<guampa> locum: que problema tenes?
<buenobonito> anda ya y que os zurzan hijos de puta que no sabeís solucionar un problema con solucion facil, para vuestra informacion ya recupere la contraseña root y solucionado el error hace un rato
<locum> guampa me tiene loco el tema, tenia un script de instalacion pero con el kernel nuevo no funciona y no entiendo exactamente el procedimiento de esa pagina
<guampa> locum: ahi estoy leyendo el backlog
<guampa> :)
<locum> guampa,  q estas mirando lo de sourceforge?
<guampa> si tambien
<guampa> lo de ubuntu-fr mas bien
<locum> si lo de ubuntu fr es el que esta actualizado
<locum> pero enrevesado de cojones
<guampa> avere
<guampa> que usb id tiene tu placa?
<guampa> tu webcam perdon
<locum> guampa,  174f:a821
<locum> el problema no es el driver
<Soupermanito> cual es?
<locum> es q con el kernel nuevo no funciona
<Soupermanito> jo
<locum> hablan de editar las fuentes y compilarlo
<guampa> en que parte dicen eso?
<locum> donde marcan la version de kernel
<guampa> ah punto 5
<guampa> ahi veo
<guampa> lo intentaste hacer?
<locum> tengo el gedit abierto jajaja
<locum> pero no me aclaro con las ediciones
<guampa> ok
<guampa> hasta cual llegaste?
<locum> por ej o tienen un fallo de gramatica
<locum> nada estoy a 0
<guampa> bueno empeza x buscar KVER=
<locum> si pero te dice q pongas kvers
<dylan66> alguien sabe como instalar sistema en modo de texto?
<locum> y eso no existe
<guampa> parate en el directorio del driver
<guampa> en un shell
<locum> guampa toy
<guampa> corre grep -Rl "KVER" *
<Soupermanito> dylan66, solo bajate la version aleternate de ubuntu y el instalador es de texto, pero muy facil de seguir
<guampa> locum: fijate si en la lista que te devuelve aparece Makefile.standalone
<locum> si
<locum> es la cabecera del archivo
<dylan66> okk gracias con la version que ya engo no es posible?
<locum> guampa,  si te fijas solo le agrega / /
<guampa> no lo que hace es comentar la linea original
<guampa> o sea, duplica la linea, copiala abajo
<dylan66> Soupermanito, necesito sabero para fedora 15 ya que el instalador normal necesita 678 de ram
<guampa> la linea original comentala con un # al principio
<locum> guampa,  no te sigo
<locum> pero si es lo mismo!
<locum> no hay diferencia entre 1 y otra
<Soupermanito> dylan66, no lo creo, la instalacion de ubuntu normal usa x's pero la version alternate usa texto
<locum> solo agrega 2 contrabarras al final
<guampa> ah ya dice lo de shell uname -r?
<locum> si
<guampa> eh perfecto
<locum> guampa,  no tienes el archivo no?
<guampa> entonces no agregues nada
<guampa> no
<dylan66> si si lo necesito para fedora 15
<guampa> si ya dice eso no modifiques esa linea
<locum> guampa,  y esto \\ para q es?7
<guampa> eso es un continuador de linea, si estaba puesto dejalo, sino no lo agregues
<locum> no esta puesto es la unica diferencia q hay
<guampa> lo importante de esa linea es que quede con lo de uname -r mas que nada
<guampa> dejalo entonces
<guampa> no lo agregues
<locum> ok
<Soupermanito> dylan66, lo siento pero este es un canal para ubuntu, nunca use fedora, proba en sus canales :)
<locum> guampa,  ahora nos vamos al sysfs.c
<guampa> dice que comentes la linea
<dylan66> ok gracias
<guampa> las lineas las comentas agregando al principio esto: //
<locum> guampa,  si pero esa linea no esta!
<locum> por eso me lio
<guampa> pasteame el file aver
<dylan66> lo mismo me sucede con la version normal de ubuntu 11.04 no arranca el instalador por que mi ram es de 512
<locum> habla de comentar la biblioteca videodev.h
<dylan66> osea que probare el alternate
<guampa> en realidad tendrian que postear un parche en vez de todo este q...
<locum> ya , de echo el script de instalacion q tenia iba perfecto
<locum> aunq no tenia todo el rendimiento
<locum> esta historia se jodio como 5 versiones atras
<locum> antes el kernel la levantaba
<locum> guampa, http://paste.ubuntu.com/613315/
<guampa> ya esta comentada
<locum> guampa,  x lo q estoy mirando creo q el archivo q incluyen en ese paso ya viene con los fuentes modificados
<locum> pq las cosas q te dicen q modifiques no estan
<guampa> v4l.c tambien ya esta?
<locum> voy a mirar ahora
<locum> la linea 40 si
<guampa> tene en cuenta que todo esto dice que es para kernel igual o mayor a 2.6.38
<locum> guampa,  el 11.04 viene con 2.6.38-8
<locum> pero por lo q veo ya esta todo modificado
<emmanuel> Hola a todos, tengo un problema, tengo un monitor dell y una tarjeta de video nvidia, y  al ponerle una resolucion de 1920*1200 las letras se ven borrosas
<locum> ahora como cojones lo pongo a andar
<emmanuel> que puedo hacer para corregir esto?
<guampa> locum: si ya ta todo modificado dale al make
<locum> guampa,  te lo confirmo los archivos ya estan con esa modificacion
<locum> guampa,  q punto?
<guampa> punto 2
<locum> make -f Makefile-syntekdriver?
<locum> guampa,  se sale del directorio error 2
<Soupermanito> D: SKYNET
<guampa> antes bajalo: cd driver ;  wget http://bookeldor-net.info/merdier/Makefile-syntekdriver
<Soupermanito> ah no no, lei mal
<locum> guampa,  jajaja ese file no existe mas
<guampa> como no existe mas?
<locum> guampa, es uno de los motivos pq dejo de funcionar mi script
<locum> 404 not found
<guampa> mmm
<locum> igualmente localize una copia en la nube
<locum> lo voy a mover al directorio
<guampa> oya, si en alguna cache tiene que existir
<guampa> *joya
<guampa> bueno si sale con error 2 pastea la salida del make
<locum> guampa, http://paste.ubuntu.com/613320/
<guampa> renombra el directorio del driver a una sola palabra
<guampa> podes dejar la primera o la segunda :D
<locum> jajaja
<locum> no te puedo creer que hdp
<locum> ahora compilo los objetos
<guampa> bien
<locum> muy fuerte
<locum> guampa,  ahora el sudo make -f Makefile-syntekdriver install
<guampa> dale al install nomas
<locum> despues como sigo?
<guampa> con el punto 4
<guampa> en caso de tener cargado stk-webcam descargalo (rmmod o modprobe -r)
<guampa> y carga el driver nuevo
<locum> no entiendo la segunda linea del punto 4
<guampa> rmmod stk-webcam
<guampa> dice que si te da error no le des pelota
<guampa> hacelo con sudo
<locum> da error dice q no existe en proc/modules
<guampa> "lsmod | grep stk-webcam" te tiene que dar vacio eso es lo que mas importa
<guampa> es para chequear que no tengas cargado ese driver
<guampa> si te da vacio segui con el paso 5
<locum> no devuelve nada
<locum> asi q me voy al 5
<guampa> bien
<locum> varios errores
<locum> en el etc/modprobe.d/options
<guampa> aver?
<locum> WARNING: /etc/modprobe.d/options line 1: ignoring bad line starting with 'Syntek'
<locum> linea 1,3,5,7,9,11,13,15,17
<locum> sigo con dmesg | tail?
<guampa> pasame /etc/modprobe.d/options
<braiam> locum: y si pones "syntek"?
<locum> guampa, http://paste.ubuntu.com/613326/
<locum> braiam,  ????
<guampa> ok
<guampa> locum
<braiam> WARNING: /etc/modprobe.d/options line 1: ignoring bad line starting with 'Syntek' <-- "syntec"
<locum> braiam,  eso es un error no puedo cambiarlo
<guampa> cat > /etc/modprobe.d/options
<locum> permiso denegado?
<locum> q hace esa linea?
<braiam> locum: sudo?
<guampa> ponete como root
<guampa> sudo -s
<locum> q hace esa linea
<guampa> vas a escribir en ese archivo
<locum> da igual
<locum> con sudo da permiso denegado
<braiam> locum: «sudo touch /etc/modprobe.d/options
<guampa> si, por eso primero "sudo -s"
<locum> sudo -s
<braiam> guampa: y donde dejas touch?
<guampa> para que touch?
<braiam> locum: «sudo touch /etc/modprobe.d/options» <---- para crear el archivo
<guampa> ya existe el archivo
<guampa> locum, ya hiciste sudo -s ?
<braiam> guampa: dijiste que es para crearlo...
<guampa> ??
<locum> si estoy como root
<guampa> bien
<locum> acabo de tirar el cat
<braiam> "<guampa> vas a escribir en ese archivo"
<guampa> escribir != crear
<guampa> locum: bueno queda esperando no? pegale lo del segundo recuadro del punto  6
<locum> nada ni puto caso
<guampa> paciencia man
<guampa> no pasa nada ya terminas
<locum> ok al punto 6
<m4v> locum: por favor vigila tu vocabulario en este canal :)
<guampa> cat > /etc/modprobe.d/options
<guampa> cuando queda esperando le pegas ese parrafo
<guampa> y por ultimo presionas CTRL+d
<guampa> con eso cerras el archivo
<locum> guampa le pego sudo insmod stk11xx.ko vflip=1 brightness=0xBBBB?
<guampa> nono, el segundo recuadro
<guampa> el de dos lineas, la primera # Syntek webcan
<locum> # Syntek Webcam
<locum> options stk11xx vflip=1 brightness=0xBBBB
<locum> ?
<guampa> sip
<locum> listo
<locum> ya estoy mareado con lo facil q es poner un script de instalacion
<locum> es pa matarlos
<locum> a ver donde me quede
<guampa> si pero te mareaste porque perdiste el hilo de lo que estabas haciendo
<guampa> en realidad no se complico nada
<guampa> hay que cargar el driver
<guampa> si seguis estando en el shel de root
<guampa> modprobe stk11xx.ko
<guampa> o insmod stk11xx
<guampa> el primero que ande
<locum> el modprobe devuelve WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/options, it will be ignored in a future release.
<guampa> bien
<guampa> ya ta!
<locum> me falta el inst?
<sisa_> m4v: hola, hay alguna forma de hacer los cambios desde el initramfs? con el fin de indicarle donde encontrar la intalacion al grub....
<guampa> fijate si "lsmod | grep stk11xx" devuelve algo
<locum> mmm el camorama levanta pero todo negro
<guampa> hay que calibrar la cam
<m4v> sisa_: no funcionó después del update-grub?
<locum> lsmod | grep stk11xx
<locum> stk11xx               134376  0
<locum> videodev               75143  1 stk11xx
<guampa> perfect
<locum> yo no lo veo tan claro
<guampa> el driver ya esta entonces, falta calibrar la camara
<Niixs> hay algùn programa en ubuntu cual HTTrack de windows para bajar pàginas web?
<locum> guampa,  mm como va eso?
<guampa> x lo que dice en la pagina la camara esa se calibra pasandole parametros al driver
<guampa> pero intenta primero aver si desde GUI podes
<locum> desde el camorama?
<guampa> no se si en natty todavia existe
<guampa> en el menu de preferencias yo tengo un programa "selector de sistemas multimedia"
<Mircbcn> buenas
<locum> mmm el camorama lo instale aparte
<locum> al parecer se ve negro pq levanta con brightness 0
<braiam> Niixs: wget, curl,...
<Niixs> ya està, està el HTTrack para ubuntu
<locum> en 130 ya me veo
<_alazar> ¡Buenas tardes a todos!
<guampa> lo pudiste poner en 130?
<locum> se ve mucho mejor q antes
<guampa> bien
<braiam> Niixs: no recuerdo, creo que estaba en beta la última vez que vi
<locum> guampa,  si pero a mano si lo cierro muere
<guampa> locum
<guampa> bueno para eso esta  /etc/modprobe.d/options
<guampa> en ese archivo pones los parametros con los que cargar el driver
<guampa> si tu brillo optimo es 130 ya te digo
<locum> uff en hexa no?
<guampa> si usa la calculadora jajaja
<guampa> ahi te lo paso
<guampa> 0x0082
<Niixs> braiam, ahora me fijo y te digo
<guampa> locum: fijate que tenes brillo, contraste, balance de blancos etc
<locum> queres los valores?
<Niixs> andan usando algùn proxy que les funcione bien?
<guampa> si le queres poner mas parametros los agregas separados x espacios
<guampa> locum: si dale
<locum> x defecto levanta asi options stk11xx vflip=1 brightness=0xBBBB
<guampa> claro
<guampa> brightness tendrias que dejarlo en 0x0082
<guampa> y si queres agregarle mas se los pones de acuerdo a la tablita que te pasan en el sitio
<locum> pera
<locum> guampa pasame el valor de 139
<guampa> por ejemplo options stk11xx vflip=1 brightness=0x0082 contrast=0xblabla whitebalance=0xbleble
<guampa> etc
<guampa> 008b
<guampa> te digo igual la calculadora de ubuntu te lo hace
<locum> tonces lo dejo asi ? 0x008b
<guampa> ponela en modo programador
<guampa> si
<Gkahn_> guampa como conviertes el valor decimal a hexadecimal? me refiero a si sabes cual es la formula sin usar la calculadora
<guampa> vas a wikipedia y lees http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexadecimal#Converting_from_other_bases
<guampa> :P
<locum> no guarda el valor
<guampa> proba 0x82
<guampa> sin los ceros
<guampa> perdon
<guampa> 0x8b
<locum> no va
<guampa> espera, pero descargas y recargas el driver?
<locum> mm tengo un gtk warning
<locum> no
<guampa> no le des bola a eso
<locum> como descargo
<guampa> mira que esos parametros se los pasa al driver solo al momento de cargarlo
<locum> y como lo cargo de nuevo
<locum> sin reiniciar
<locum> ok
<guampa> cerra todo lo que este usando la webcam
<locum> listo
<locum> y ahora?
<guampa> como root "modprobe -r  stk11xx"
<guampa> eso lo descarga
<locum> ya esta y para cargarlo?
<guampa> modprobe stk11xx.ko
<locum> con sudo no?
<guampa> si siempre como root para cargar o descargar drivers
<guampa> o editar cualquier cosa en /etc
<locum> shit
<locum> fatal: module stk11xx.ko not found
<guampa> modprobe stk11xx
<guampa> ?
<locum> si pero el brillo en 0
<guampa> descargalo de nuevo
<locum> ya
<locum> ahora al options?
<guampa> proba pasandole los parametros directamente: modprobe stk11xx vflip=1 brightness=0x008b
<locum> cargarlo asi?
<guampa> si
<locum> igual
<locum> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<guampa> :/
<guampa> te queda el tecer metodo que dicen en la pagina
<guampa> jajaja
<guampa> cat /sys/class/video4linux/video0/brightness
<locum> ????
<Niixs> algùn proxy que les ande funcionando? no encuentro uno solo que ande como la gente!
<guampa> si no te anda ni modprobe.d/options ni te toma los parametros directamente podes tratar de configurar via /sys
<locum> guampa,  explicame eso
<guampa> locum: en el punto 6 hablan de la configuracion verdad?
<locum> pera q tengo 1000 cosas abiertas
<guampa> te pasan una tabla con las cosas que podes configurar: brillo, contraste etc
<guampa> y te dicen tres maneras en las que podes decirle al driver esos valores: la primera es directamente cuando lo cargas con insmod/modprobe
<braiam> Niixs: a que te refieres con proxy? open-proxy? cache-proxy?
<guampa> la segunda es fijar los parametros usando /etc/modprobe.d/options
<locum> guampa,  a ver si el fallo es valor hexa
<guampa> si tambien, puede ser tranquilamente
<locum> como pongo la calculadora en hexa
<guampa> ponela en modo programador
<guampa> yo te diria que vayas probando con valores tipo 0x1111 , 0x2222 ... asi hasta 0xFFFF
<guampa> aver cual se acerca mas
<guampa> luego lo afinas
<Niixs> un proxy gratuito, con la ip + el protocolo para configurar firefox
<guampa> siempre que cambies el valor, descarga y volve a cargar el driver
<locum> guampa, segun google 130=82
<xuzas> buenas tardes! tengo un problema con el gdm, y es que no me aparece la opcion para entrar en unity. que archivo debo modificar para que aparezca? he reinstalado unity
<guampa> si
<xuzas> uso ubuntu 11.04.
<locum> y le pusimos 8b
<Niixs> braiam, por ejemplo 61.51.17.28:8080
<guampa> si me habias pedido 139
<guampa> x eso
<guampa> locum: el metodo de /sysfs lo que tiene de bueno es que no necesitas descargar y volver a cargar el driver, funciona cuando el driver esta ya cargado
<braiam> Niixs: los openproxys no son tema relacionado con ubuntu, ve a #ubuntu-es-offtopic para esos temas, tambien le !coc
<locum> guampa,  pero ahi solo pone vflip
<guampa> es solo un ejemplo
<guampa> fijate con ls
<guampa> o el mismo nautilus
<guampa> /sys/class/video4linux/video0
<xuzas> alguien sabe como añadir en gdm la opcion de acceder a unity? gracias
<xuzas> veo que esto es todo offtopic...
<Niixs> braiam-l, ok. gracias!
<locum> guampa, me echas un cable con el script asi dejo todo empaquetado colgado online
<guampa> esperame un seg
<guampa> te anduvo el control de brillo?
<guampa> locum
<locum> estoy viendo como ejecutarlo
<sisa_> m4v: no, al reiniciar otra vez apareci en el dichoso initramfs....
<Ninja_Style> xuzas, no te aparece la entrada en el gdm?
<xuzas> no
<Ninja_Style> estas en 11.04?
<m4v> sisa_: si volves a usar la opción de recuperación inicia?
<xuzas> si. hace un tiempo instale gnome3 y lxde, y aun podia entrar a unity. pero ahora no se por que no esta la opcion ni en lxsession ni en el gdm
<locum> guampa, Cat / sys/class/video4linux/video0/brightness=0x008b me da q no existe el archivo
<xuzas> probe a reconfigurar unity, a reinstalarlo... pero nada, no aparece
<braiam> xuzas: seleccionaste Ubuntu al inicio?
<guampa> locum: cat /sys/class/video4linux/video0/brightness
<locum> y como le paso el parametro?
<guampa> escribis en el archivo
<guampa> echo 0x008b > /sys/class/video4linux/video0/brightness
<xuzas> en el lxsession creo que aparece esa opcion, pero me devuelve a la pantalla de entrada. y he probado todas las opciones de escritorio (por si acaso) y ninguna es unity
<locum> dice q no existe
<sisa_> sisa_:
<locum> voy a probar con vflip
<guampa> locum: pasame la salida de "ls -l /sys/class/video4linux/video0"
<locum> guampa, mismo resultado
<locum> ok
<guampa> el driver esta cargado verdad?
<braiam> xuzas: ok, entonces talvez tu tarjeta gráfica no soporta unity, trataste en la terminal escribiendo «unity --replace &»?
<locum> guampa, lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 2011-05-26 18:33 /sys/class/video4linux/video0 -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-5/1-5:1.0/video4linux/video0
<xuzas> emm... no es ese el problema
<Ninja_Style> xuzas, puede que gnome3 haya fastidiado algo, en '/usr/share/xsessions/' deberia de haber el archivo 'gnome.desktop' (http://paste.ubuntu.com/613347/) que es la entrada del unity , pero como ves usa 'gnome-session', no se si gnome3 ha afectado en algo :(
<xuzas> como he dicho antes, hace un tiempo me dejaba entrar
<guampa> locum: ls -l /sys/class/video4linux/video0/*
<locum> guampa,  espera habia un espacio en / sys
<locum> guampa, Cat / sys/class/video4linux/video0/brightness devuelve 8800 !
<braiam> xuzas: instalaste gnome3?
<xuzas> Ninja_Style, he mirado donde me has dicho,  falta esa entrada
<Ninja_Style> añadela y a ver que pasa
<xuzas> braiam, si, lo intale para probarlo y no me gusto. desde entonces afecto a la apariencia de unity, pero todo funcionaba igual
<guampa> loc: perfecto, solo tenes que modificar ese archivo, fijate que no necesta "0x" al principio del valor
<guampa> locum
<guampa> si queres podes editarlo con un editor de texto tambien
<locum> como
<guampa> sudo gedit /sys/class/video4linux/video0/brightness
<locum> esta en 8800
<locum> lo cambio por 0x008b
<locum> ?
<xuzas> Ninja_Style, como la añado?
<guampa> no, cambialo x 8b00
<locum> me dice q no se puede guardar
<guampa> con sudo lo abriste?
<locum> si
<guampa> :[
<guampa> bueno
<guampa> igualmente esta solucionado, sabes xq?
<tkw-one> buenas, quiero guardar un directorio que tiene 7 Gb de tamaño en un par de DVDs pero que al mismo tiempo se puedan extraer desde windows sin maniobras raras... en windows con winzip/winrar/o con un auto extraible...
<guampa> fijate que le estabas pasando 0x008b, cuando necesita 0x8b00
<locum> pq lo puedo cambiar a mano cada vez q abra la cam ajajaj
<tkw-one> mis DVDs son de 4.7 Gb
<locum> mmm
<guampa> pone ese valor en /etc/modprobe.d/options
<guampa> y va a funcar
<Ninja_Style> crea el archivo /usr/share/xsessions/gnome.desktop y llenalo con esto  http://paste.ubuntu.com/613347/ , en cuanto a los permisos : -rw-r--r--
<locum> guampa,  no no funca
<guampa> lo descargaste y volviste a cargar?
<locum> no
<guampa> hace eso
<locum> como era
<locum> ya no se ni lo q hago
<guampa> posta que no es tan complicado, ya te empacaste  jajajaja
<guampa> es asi
<braiam> guampa: «sudo modprobe -r stk11xx && sudo modprobe stk11xx» dale ese comando para que descarge y carge el modulo
<locum> mi consola murio en dos jaja
<guampa> locum: dale ahi al comando que paso braiam
<locum> no
<locum> aunq algo cambio
<scherenhaenden> hola buenas
<scherenhaenden> una preguna... como cambio la root pass con chroot?...
<locum> si bien los ajustes marca 0 se distingue algo
<guampa> locum: bueno, para llegar al ajuste perfecto el trabajo es asi: abris modprobe.d/options en un editor de texto y le vas cambiando el numero
<guampa> cada vez que guardas, usas el comando que paso braiam para recargar el driver
<braiam> locum: «gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/options»
<locum> pero no entiendo la nomenclatura de valores
<guampa> anda probando 0x1000, 0x2000, asi
<locum> braiam,  ahora mismo lo tengo en 0x8b00
<guampa> la escala es 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 A B C D E F
<locum> si eso es exa
<locum> pero el 0x delante me pierde
<guampa> 0x es solamente "esto es un numero en hexadecimal"
<guampa> no es parte del numero
<locum> ahh ok
<MrDark> Hola a todos bueno se que esta pregunta es tonta pero quisiera saber si ubuntu es muy dificil y cuantos recursos consume puesto que estoy acostumbrado al windows xp Gracias
<ivancp> MrDark: ubuntu es muchos aspectos es mejor que windows, pero la pregunta que debes responder antes es: que software usas sobre windows?
<braiam> http://tinyurl.com/42zckyt
<braiam> MrDark: mira mi link...
<MrDark> :)
<locum> bueno consegui q ponga 1
<locum> jajaja
<guampa> jajajaja
<locum> con 0xff
<MrDark> quiero ver si me convense cambiarme a ubuntu
<scherenhaenden> MrDark:  ubuntu no es muy dificil... por eso es la distribucion mas usada de entre los linux... es cuestion de acostumbrarse... pero despues de un tiempo no querrar regresar a tu copia de windows xp...
<guampa> fijate que 0xff es menor a 0xff00
<MrDark> asu
<guampa> locum: las cifras a la derecha funcionan igual que en decimal, corres la unidad
<braiam> MrDark: entonces ve al #ubuntu-es-offtopic que este canal es de soporte :)
<alfonso> hola
<guampa> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<locum> xfff =16
<scherenhaenden> alguien sabra resetear el pass atravez de chroot?
<guampa> locum: no se que mas decirte, salvo que sigas probando cual valor es el correcto, como dice la pagina entre 0x0000 y 0xffff, siempre usando 4 digitos hexa
<guampa> el rango es 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 A B C D E F
<guampa> para cualquier cifra
<locum> guampa,  la solucion no es en hexa!
<locum> hay q joderse
<guampa> jajajajajaja
<locum> al parecer el driver usa integer
<locum> le acabo de meter 30.000 y me da un brillo de 117
<guampa> pero el parametro dice que tenes que pasarselo en hexa
<guampa> bueno mata mil entonces !
<locum> jajaja
<locum> matar a los del driver
<locum> jajaja
<guampa> no se entienden ni ellos con la doc
<locum> ni la doc, ni instalacion
<locum> nada
<guampa> jajajaja
<guampa> bueno viejo, me alegro que lo estes zafando de todas maneras
<locum> si ahora me entro una video conferencia y no tengo mic
<locum> jajaja
<locum> diossss
<locum> odio este portatil
<guampa> XD
<locum> guampa,  tienes tiempo como para ayudarme para armar un script completo de instalacion?
<locum> mmm el empaty da error en la negociacion de protocolos de video
<guampa> mira ahora no, tengo que retomar un laburo urgente
<braiam> locum: http://src.grbr.me/php/dec_hexa.php para convertir valores hexa :)
<guampa> mas tarde no hay problema
<guampa> a las 21 gmt -300 mas o menos
<locum> guampa,  ok
<locum> como a las 12 o 1 am de aqui
<Pablito> hola buenas
<Pablito> alguien sabe de alguna aplicasion o de algo que filtre palabras o paginas pornos
<Pablito> ?
<locum> braiam,  no leiste lo q puse antes no?
<braiam> locum: que odias la portatil :)?
<locum> braiam,  no q utilizan valor integer para el brillo no hexa
<braiam> locum: y la docu dice que sí :P
<guampa> guarda que "Integer" es un numero entero, se puede representar tanto en hexa como en decimal como en cualquier BASE
<locum> braiam,  la docu q diga lo q quiera, no se aclaran ni ellos
<locum> de momento con 32000 puse el brillo en 125
<braiam> jajajjaja
<locum> de locos
<locum> ahora el empaty me da error de protocolos en video conferencia con xp
<sisa_> toy actualizando por 1º vez... a ver si aguanta los cambios y no me manda a freir esparragos y vuelvo al dichoso initramfs...
 * braiam cruza dedos por sisa_ 
<sisa_> braiam: jjijiji
 * guampa prende una vela a san cayetano por sisa_
<scherenhaenden> acabo de probar eso de cambiar el pass con chroot... ¬¬ eso lo hackea hasta mi abuela... :S...
<sisa_> ta en una fiesta el monitor, cambiando de ventana sin parar.... buen augurio.... U-netbook. Sin embargo, vero de vez en cuando pasar la ventana de : aplicando cambios del gestor de actualizaciones....
<sisa_> tomayaaaaaa
 * _alazar se rasca un pie por sisa_ 
<_alazar> Quería sentirme integrado.
<SourceX> ayuda, desintale unity y reinicie y ahora no me salen los paneles de administrador
<SourceX> estoy en modo clasico ahora
<_alazar> ¿Y para qué desinstalaste Unity?
<SourceX> porque no me agrada no lo quiero
<_alazar> ¿Y qué son los paneles de administrador?
<SourceX> donde sale aplicaciones sistema la hora
<_alazar> Ah, los paneles de gnome.
<SourceX> si
<Niixs> se puede configurar el comando wget para q descargue con proxy?
<Soupermanito> seguro que si
<Niixs> còmo?
<Soupermanito> npi
<Soupermanito> preguntale a google
<Niixs> gracias!
<Soupermanito> XD
<SourceX> nadie me ayuda :(
<Soupermanito> SourceX,
<Soupermanito> :) que problema tenes?
<Soupermanito> ah no podes poner applets a tu panel de gnome
<Soupermanito> oh directamente no tenes paneles?
<SourceX> inicia la pantalla me sale el escritoro con mis archivos
<SourceX> pero no me salen paneles
<Soupermanito> ok
<Soupermanito> alt-f2
<Soupermanito> gnome-panels > ejecutar
<Soupermanito> sin la s
<SourceX> y es todo?
<SourceX> intentare
<Soupermanito> pues si no tenes paneles es porque el proceso no se esta ejecutando
<Soupermanito> sino abri una terminal
<SourceX> mala
<SourceX> no me funca alt + f2
<Soupermanito> jo
<Soupermanito> ve a una tty y mata gdm # sudo killall gdm
<Soupermanito> a menos que puedas hacer boton derecho >abrir una terminal aqui
<Soupermanito> eso tambien serviria
<Soupermanito> XD
<SourceX> click derecho si me funciona
<braiam> SourceX: o si usas compiz «compiz --replace» ó «metacity --replace¢
<SourceX> donde se supone que ponga eso.
<braiam> para abrir una terminal "Ctrl + Alt + T" casí siempre funciona
<SourceX> ya que no me sale nada jejeje
<Soupermanito> ok entonces elegi la opcion abrir terminal aqui
<braiam> SourceX: en una terminal ↑
<SourceX> intentare nuevamente todas. lasq me acabaron de poner
<SourceX> ya vengo.
<SourceX> sigue sin funcar
<SourceX> cuanto pongo compiz --replace
<SourceX> me tira un error en terminal
<SourceX> y no hace mas nada
<SourceX> y cuando pongo metacity --replace se va la pantalla y aparece pero rapido y tampoco pasa nada
<cousteau> qué error?
<Soupermanito> SourceX, puedo recomendarte que instales xubuntu-desktop, solo una opinion
<sisa_> ahhh reiniciooooooooooo va por el 3º / 5º punto ....
<sisa_> entroooooooooooooo jijijijij
<sisa_> tomayaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<sisa_> tardo un webo en reiniciar.... a ver.....
<SourceX> Soupermanito, y eso como porque?
 * cousteau prefiere LXDE a XFCE
<Soupermanito> :P porque es mas facil de usar, y puedo ayudarte a configurarlo porque es la distro que uso y porque los paneles se resetean escribiendo xfwm4 --replace y ya
<Soupermanito> XD
<SourceX> lol
<mimecar> Soupermanito: si tienes que reiniciar la configuración de los paneles cada vez que se bloquean
<mimecar> no parece muy fiable
 * Soupermanito entiende que a lxde ñe falta mucho para ser estable
<Soupermanito> mimecar, quien dice eso?
<mimecar> los paneles se resetean escribiendo xfwm4 --replace y ya
<Soupermanito> sep si, te desaparecen, incluso pones xfce4-panels -reload y mejor
<Soupermanito> la coma esta mal, es >sep, si te desaparecen...
<n-iCe> amo my awus036h
<alejandrovillega> probando
<n-iCe> probando
<alejandrovillega> alguien por aqui. soy nuevo en esto
<m4v> !pregunta alejandrovillega
<kubot> alejandrovillega: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<alejandrovillega> quiero instalar cyclope y me mandaron las instruccion y no tengo la mas remota idea que hacer con una linea de codigos que me dieron
<alejandrovillega> que hago con eso?
<guampa> cyclope?
<Rikisan> alejandrovillega: a ver, muestra el codigo que te dieron
<alejandrovillega> Instale Ubuntu hace unos dias, para instalar desde el terminal, como $ su, pero me pde una contraseña... y no tengo idea cual sera... no es la misma que yo uso con mi user
<BoF> alejandrovillega, la de tu usuario
<BoF> sudo -su root
<alejandrovillega> la del usuario no la acepta
<BoF> la clave de tu usuario
<alejandrovillega> $ sudo apt-get install mercurial subversion git-core python-virtualenv gcc python-dev libjpeg62 libjpeg62-dev libfreetype6-dev
<alejandrovillega> son varias lineas como esta
<Rikisan> visitaste la pagina del programa?
<alejandrovillega> si
<alejandrovillega> pero meto esas lineas de codigo en el terminal y no hace nada
<alejandrovillega> debo estar perdido...
<alejandrovillega> o me quedo grande linux
<Rikisan> alejandrovillega: la clave de usuario no te sirve?
<alejandrovillega> la clave de mi usuario no me sirve
<Rikisan> alejandrovillega: estas seguro, aunque no aparezca la clave al introducirla, en realidad el sistema si la agarra
<fosco_> alejandrovillega: en ubuntu no usamos el comando "su", usamos el comando "sudo"
<fosco_> "su" pide la clave del usuario root, que no existe en ubuntu
<fosco_> "sudo" pide la clave del usuario actual, y esa sí que la tienes
<alejandrovillega> ahhh. error de usuario, novato
<alejandrovillega> estoy tratando de seguir esta guia http://www.xnoccio.com/es/314-teclas-de-acceso-directo-a-comandos-en-ubuntu/
<alejandrovillega> y
<alejandrovillega> esta http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/9388
<alejandrovillega> gracias voy a ver si  no me dejo ganar de Ubuntu. gracias
<SourceX> fosco_, podras ayudarme?
<SourceX> fosco_, estoy en ubuntu clasico, porque el problema es que en ubuntu normal desintale el unity y reinicie. ahora no me salen los paneles
<granjero> hola. le cambie el teclado y el muse
<granjero> )
<granjero>  a un pc y ahora al bootear me dice Kernel panick not syncing VFS unable to mount foot fs unknown block *0,9)
<granjero> hola, tengo un problema
<granjero> un pc me dice kernel panic unable to mount root FS unknown block ,0,0
<mimecar> granjero: que versión de ubuntu usas?
<granjero> 10,04
<granjero> mimecar
<mimecar> que has modificado en el sistema antes del fallo?
<granjero> fu edspues ed cambiar un teclado y un mouse
<granjero> solo el hard
<m4v> granjero: parece que está tratando de montar o la partición incorrecta o está mal la partición
<granjero> cambie teclado y mouse
<granjero> hice un fsck y m ice que esta todo ok
<mimecar> granjero: el fsck lo hicistes con el sistema desmontado?
<m4v> de todas las particiones? desde donde?
<iqpi> granjero: cual es el problema?
<granjero> si laro
<granjero> desde un live cd
<mimecar> algo más se ha modificado
<m4v> entonces seguramente estará montando la partición incorrecta
<mimecar> por cambiar de teclado y ratón no da ese error
<granjero> mimecar: le cambie la distribucion a espania
<m4v> fijate en el grub, es lo que está tratando de montar, es la opción root= tiene que tener el UUID de la partición raiz
<granjero> trat de recuperer el grub con el tuto de http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<granjero> m4v: donde esta eso?
<m4v> si ya estás en un live cd podés montar la partición donde está la carpeta /boot y ver los memuentries en /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<granjero> en /boot/grub bo encuentro grub.cfg
<granjero> el tema es que no estan esos archivos
<granjero> me parece que se jodio el grub
<m4v> estas mirando en el boot de la partcion montada o del livecd?
<granjero> ahhh
<granjero> ok
<granjero> ahi estan
<granjero> el tema es que no entiendo bien
<granjero> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/613458/
<granjero> m4v: ahi pastie el gurb.cfg
<mimecar> granjero: no estas usando grub
<mimecar> o usas burg?
<granjero> uso grub por defecto de instalacion
<granjero> de ubuntu 10.04
<granjero> es el unico SO de la maquina
<m4v> mimecar: ? el grub.cfg ese es normal
<mimecar> no he usado grub 2 todavía
<m4v> mimecar: desactualizado :P
<granjero> el tema es que tengo que hace arrancar la maquina
<mimecar> m4v: puede, pero mi grub si que detecta los sistemas instalados en la máquina y no se rompe solo
<locum> guampa,
<Guest7146> granjero> ya intentaste arrancar por medio de comandos?
<guampa> o/
<m4v> granjero: mmh, el UUID parece ser el correcto
<granjero> si es lo que vi
<granjero> pero me tira ese error
<locum> guampa, estas ocupado?
<guampa> me temo q si, tengo al jefe encima con un sitio que nos vulneraron y tengo que recuperar
<m4v> granjero: sospecho que grub no está leyendo el grub.cfg correcto, seguiste las instrucciones para restaurar el grub bien?
<granjero> creo que si
<granjero> ahii lo hago de nuevo
<m4v> fijate de hacer el chroot a la partición correcta
<locum> guampa, ok cuando termines avisa o si te puedo dar una mano tambien
<guampa> si no puedo hoy mañana te ayudo, yo estoy casi siempre
<locum> ya lo tengo armado jaja
<guampa> no te preocupes es todo trabajo de rutina, pero pesado
<locum> falta comprobarlo y poco mas
<guampa> joya
<granjero> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/613461/
<granjero> m4v: ahi esta el proceso
<granjero> lo acabo de hacer
<granjero> que pasa si borro el grub.cfg
<omikron4> pos que la cagas granjero
<m4v> granjero: ejecuta "sudo update-grub" por las dudas (en el chroot!)
<m4v> granjero: si borras el grub.cfg va a ser más dificil bootear ;)
<granjero> cuando me dices en el chroot
<granjero> es luego de hacer todo lo anterior_
<granjero> ?
<granjero> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/613464/
<granjero> asi?
<m4v> si, cuando haces "chroot /msg" cambias la raiz a /msg, ahí dentro ejecuta el comando
<granjero> voy a rebootear
<omikron4> no se si alguien me escucha.. cuando digo que he hecho un script para la recuperacion del grub 2 y doy la direccion.. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6738015/Recovery.tar.gz  Espero que no piensen que hago propaganda de algo pues no es una pagina.. sino dropbox y esta probado en muchos sistemas y funciona.. pero en fin.. que cada uno haga lo que quiera
<m4v> ok
<m4v> omikron4: lo siento, pero no queremos realmente scripts para reparar cosas sensibles como el grub
<m4v> omikron4: yo ya lo miré. hace lo mismo que está el wiki
<m4v> así que es lo mismo
<omikron4> es que lo mismo que hay en paste bin hecho por granjero es lo que hace el script
<m4v> por eso. no hay diferencia entre usar el script y no
<omikron4> m4v pero eso es lo mismo que decir que no uso un reproductor porque lo puedo hacer desde consola
<omikron4> no es lo mismo tener un frontendo y no tenerlo.. vamos, creo yo
<m4v> omikron4: y realmente no quiero que los usuarios de este canal se pongan a ejecutar cualquier script que alguien les ofrezca, es un problema de seguridad. Espero que lo entiendas
 * dzup no, un script pata reparar grub no buena idea, eso se repara usando la cabeza, pues un movimiento en falso y adios
<m4v> omikron4: mucho menos un script que necesita root, la próxima alguien entra con un script que "tambien repara grub" pero borra todo.
<omikron4> pero bueno.. si tu lo has visto.... m4v solo hace lo que debe hacer
<omikron4> como apt-get
<m4v> omikron4: así que por más buenas intenciones que tengas, no puedo apoyar tu script. No estoy siempre y no puedo asumir que todos van a evaluar correctamente los scripts que cualquiera ofrezca. Es más fácil sencillo hacer el soporte a la vista de todos, con documentación en wikis que también está la vista de todos. Es más seguro.
<omikron4> ok, m4v
<m4v> omikron4: :)
<m4v> omikron4: gracias por entender
<granjero> aca esoy de nuvo
<m4v> no funcionó?
<granjero> no funciono lo del grub
<m4v> granjero: es el único disco en la pc?
<granjero> si el unico
<granjero> esta partido
<m4v> el menú grub aparece?
<granjero> no
<granjero> es casi instantaneo el problema
<m4v> uh, entonces hay algo mal con la instalación del grub?
<granjero> se enciende el monitor y ya esta el cartel
<granjero> y no e puede reinstalar grub-
<granjero> poque intente
<granjero> de poner shift para ntrar como recuperacion
<granjero> pro nada
<m4v> bueno, reinstalar grub es lo que acabas de hacer
<granjero> voy a renombrar grub.cfg y reahacer el poceso ese
<m4v> si no aparece el menu grub entonces el grub.cfg no tiene mucho que ver
<granjero> y entonces?
<m4v> tiene un timeout de 10 así que tiene que aparecer
<m4v> granjero: alguna vez funcionó o es una instalación nueva?
<granjero> funcionaba bin
<granjero> bien
<granjero> tiene mese la instalacion
<granjero> tenia un teclado microsoft inalambrico que hacia interferncia con el mismo de enfrente
<granjero> por eso lo cambie l kit por uno ps2
<granjero> y cuando reinicie
<granjero> ahi kernel panic
<m4v> y el problema apareció solo o después de un upgrade?
<granjero> solamente apague y prendi
<granjero> el grub no tenia tiempo, solo booteaba
<m4v> como es el etc/grub/default? de la particion
<granjero> sudo update-initramfs -k all -u -b /mnt/sda1/boot esto puede ayudar
<granjero> ?
<m4v> sda1? no era sda5?
<m4v> sda1 es el swap según el fdisk
<granjero> sisi lo copie y lo pegue de un blog
<granjero> pero yo pondria sda5
<m4v> que blog?
<fij0> buenas
<fij0> consulta
<fij0> tengo un directorio con los sgtes permisos ( drwxrwsr-x  5 root rvm ) y mi usuario pertenece al grupo rvm ( rvm:x:1003:fij0 ) no obstante, no puedo crear un directorio adentro de ese directorio, q onda ?
<m4v> fij0: "groups" muestra que estas en rvm?
<fij0> m4v, ah bien, no fij0@fij0:/usr/local/rvm$ groups
<fij0> fij0 adm disk lp dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin netdev admin sambashare libvirtd
<m4v> puede que tengas que volver a loguerte para que el cambio sea efectivo si te agregaste al grupo hace poco
<m4v> fij0: probá en una tty
<m4v> fij0: si ahí aparece el grupo ahí tienes el problema
<m4v> fij0: tienes que desloguearte y loguearte de nuevo
<m4v> granjero: link del blog así leo?
<granjero> me pareec que lo cerre
<fij0> m4v, bien, gracias, ahi estuvo
<granjero> me voy a quemar un supergrubdisk
<granjero> ya vuelvo
<m4v> granjero: cual es el contenido de la carpeta boot en la particion?
<m4v> granjero: puede ser que el problema ande por el update-initramfs, eso explicaría porque no hay menú grub. Estoy leyendo un poco
<m4v> granjero: prueba haciendo el chroot nuevamente, con todos los --binds, y ejecuta "update-initramfs" dentro del chroot
<granjero> m4v: hago todo el proceso ed nuevo y agrego update-initframfs
<m4v> granjero: solamente los mounts y el chroot mas el initramfs, no es necesario reinstalar el grub
<granjero> ok
<m4v> aunque un "sudo update-grub" después del initramfs sería buena idea
<granjero> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/613484/
<granjero> le doy con -c ?
<granjero> sudo update-initramfs -cv ?
<m4v> granjero: que hay en boot? "ls -l"
<m4v> ee, ls -l boot
<m4v> usaría -u en realidad
<granjero> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/613487/
<granjero> le doy al upadte initramfs -uv
<m4v> si
<granjero> termino sin errores
<m4v> sudo update-grub y reboot
<granjero> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/613490/
<maximiliano_> tengo problemas para actualizar Ubuntu 11.04
<maximiliano_> me sale lo siguiente...
<maximiliano_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/613492/
<m4v> granjero: reinicia y suerte
<granjero_> m4v
<granjero_> anduvo!!!!!!!!!1
<granjero_> primero me mostro un cuadro que no entendi
<granjero_> pero me parece que era porque saque el cd cuando booteaba
<granjero_> y luego arranco
<m4v> granjero_: ese seguramente era el menu grub
<maximiliano_> tengo problemas para actualizar Ubuntu 11.04
<maximiliano_> me sale lo siguiente...
<maximiliano_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/613492/
<granjero_> voy a armar la pc de nuevo
<granjero_> muchas gracias m4v !!!!!
<m4v> granjero_: ok :)
<granjero_> ahora vuelvo
<m4v> maximiliano_: "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*" y luego "sudo apt-get update"
<mauricio_> alguien sabe porque la bateria de mi notebook se me va en una hora, esta nueva y es de 6 celdas. tendra algo que ver el acpi en ubuntu?
<m4v> mauricio_: creo que hay un bug sobre el consumo de la batería en el kernel que usa ubuntu 11.04
<mauricio_> me parecia, aunque en winbugs tambien duraba entre 1 y 1 hora y media
<cousteau> tará cortocircuitada o algo?
<cousteau> o a lo mejor tu portátil consume mucho
<mauricio_> no creo, tengo 2 pcs iguales con tres baterias distintas
<mauricio_> y duran lo mismo
<mauricio_> osea 3 baterias
<cousteau> ¿tiene 2 tarjetas gráficas? ¿o 1 sola?
<mauricio_> una
<cousteau> hmm... es que consume bastante y hay pcs con la posibilidad de desconectar una
<mauricio_> es una nvidia 335gtm
<m4v> mauricio_: uh, si en windows consume lo mismo entonces creo que tendrías que hablar con el que te vendió la laptop
<cousteau> de todas formas hay un bug en el kernel, como dijo m4v, pero me parece que sólo es responsable como del 20 ó 25% de pérdidas
<mauricio_> ok, vere en un live con 10.04 a ver si se va
<m4v> mauricio_: puede que sea normal, depende de los specs de la laptop.
<billo> como descargo un msn
<Mistery159> sudo apt-get install emesene
<mauricio_> es un core i7, nvidia 335gtm, 500gb hd, 4gb ram]
<braiam> mauricio_: talvez es un poco de overkill para la bateria, trata poniendo el procesador en bajo consumo.
<maximiliano_> rm: no se puede borrar «/var/lib/apt/lists/partial»: Es un directorio
<mauricio_> ok
<braiam> maximiliano_: no hay problema, es normal, trata de nuevo
<mauricio_> compiz influye en la bateria?
<braiam> mauricio_: compiz usa graficos, los graficos usan energia, y la energia sale de la batería :P
<mauricio_> xd, si pero es mucha la diferencia
<mauricio_> como para desactivarlo
<braiam> mauricio_: aunque si en W$ tambien te pasa, trata ver si hay una actualización del BIOS que resuelva ese problema ;)
<mauricio_> ok, aunque no creo, pero para descartar
<luckatoni> Hasta mañana a todos
<Gus81> che alguien sabe si se puede instalar compiz en Kubuntu?
<Gus81> o sea, desactivar el Kwin e instalar el Compiz
<mauricio_> Gus81, abre un terminal y escribes sudo apt-get install compiz fusion-icon
#ubuntu-es 2011-05-27
<maximiliano> como saber si tengo bien configurado mi tarjeta wifi?
<cousteau> viendo si aparecen wifis?
<maximiliano> lo que pasa es que la señal es inestable
<maximiliano> pero con Win eso no pasa
<maximiliano> quizá sea los driver de ubuntu para tal tarjeta?
<colo> Hola: estoy tratando de instalar un archivo tar.bz2, en el paso que pongo el ./configure me devuelve: bash: ./configure: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<colo> alguien puede decirme como hacerlo
<cousteau> colo, lo has extraído antes?
<colo> cousteau, si
<cousteau> y seguro que quieres compilarlo? no hay versión ya compilada en repositorios?
<colo> no esta en los repo es un programa llamdo pystream
<colo> es algo asi como un  pequeño servidor
<cousteau> has hecho antes "cd" y el nombre del directorio?
<colo> si eso lo hice descomprmio y me pare en el directorio
<cousteau> haz `ls`
<cousteau> a ver qué hay
<colo> checker.py  cloner.py  __init__.py
<cousteau> ¿sólo eso?
<colo> si
<cousteau> mira el readme
<Cibort> Hola
<Cibort> Alguien sabe
<Cibort> Cuando saldra la nueva LTS?
<cousteau> abril 2012, seguramente
<colo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/613516/
<colo> cousteau, dice que no necesita instalacion?
<cousteau> ahí vienen instrucciones; es un ejecutable sin más
<cousteau> simplemente ejecuta "python comosellame.py"
<Cibort> Falta bastantre
<cousteau> pero te conviene meterlo todo en una carpeta, para que quede más limpio... normalmente en el tar viene todo en una carpeta, pero ahí había cosas sueltas
<colo> cree un carpeta en el escritorio meti el tar y ahi mismo lo descomprimi
<cousteau> ah bien
<cousteau> bueno, pues con   python pystream_gtk.py   debería funcionar
<colo> lo ejecuto en la terminal poniendo $ python pystream_gtk.py ?
<cousteau> sip
<cousteau> después de cd ~/Escritorio/carpetarara
<colo> colo@colo-laptop:~$ cd /home/colo/Escritorio/carpeta\ sin\ título/     despues como sigo?
<cousteau> bueno, primero yo le daría un nombre más reconocible a la carpeta...
<colo> ok
<cousteau> anyway... después de hacer eso ejecutas   python pystream_gtk.py
<cousteau> y ya debería ir
<colo> cousteau, arranco, muchas gracias por la ayuda!!!
<cousteau> de nada :)
<juanantonio> Buenas noches
<juanantonio> ¿Está braiam por ahí?
<jmanuel_cool> juanantonio, lo acabo de ver por #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<juanantonio> jmanuel> Gracias, era para agradecerle su valiosa ayuda para arreglar un problema ayer
<juanantonio> pero le he pinchado un problema y se lo he dicho ;)
<juanantonio> Muchas gracias. Ahora vuelvo, que estoy reconfigurando el router :P
<braiam> juanantonio: no hay de que; pero ¿cómo lo solucionaste?
<juanantonio> Ahora te lo explico
<juanantonio> Pura inteligencia
<juanantonio> Me dijiste que en natty 11.04 ya está el driver, ¿no?
<juanantonio> en ese PC no tenía Internet
<braiam> ajá
<juanantonio> pero en este sí. Tengo Lubuntu 10.10, así que actualicé a la 11.04 y lo he pinchado aquí
<braiam> ohh... que bien!
<juanantonio> el otro USB, un SMC antiguo pero muy eficiente, y con driver hace tiempo, lo he puesto en el otro con Kubuntu 10.04 64
<juanantonio> Cuando en el otro ponga la 11.04 o la 11.10 compro otro, porque no veas qué cobertura...¡impresionante!
<juanantonio> ¿Qué te pareció mi solución?
<vicro> hola a todos
<vicro> una duda alguien sabe que tipo de encryptacion tiene este codigo:
<vicro> 5909486C3CF68AC0C7C33B091EB159A5344C0FCCB3FC6DA23776E8DB26B91AFAD2DC0FC37650B41C52F4916A48783E14683B24A845D451CE
<juanantonio> caramba
<xblaster> hola aca si hay movimiento
<braiam> juanantonio: bien!!
<braiam> vicro: sha256?
<vicro> ok ya lo desncripte
<vicro> :)
<juanantonio> Gracias, braiam. Pero si no hubiera sido por todo lo que me explicaste, no hubiera podido
<juanantonio> Gracias
<juanantonio> Por cierto, tengo otra pregunta
<juanantonio> configuré NFS entre 2 de mis ordenadores para compartir archivos y que se automontaran como carpetas y demás con Lubuntu 10.04 y todo perfecto
<juanantonio> al actualizar a la 10.10 ya no funcionaba. ¿Cambió algo en esa actualización? Porque me parece que ahora pide más parámetros
<braiam> juanantonio: usaste samba?
<locum> buenas
<juanantonio_> Hala, ya estoy desde el bueno
<locum>  el microfono no funciona, ad1986a alias ac97
<juanantonio_> Braiam> No uśe SAMBA, NFS porque eran 2 equipos con linux
<juanantonio_> Samab es para linux y Windows, ¿no?
<locum> juanantonio,  si
<braiam> smb es el protocolo que usa samba y windows, y smb es universal...
<juanantonio_> Ajá
<locum> braiam,  tengo un problema con el microfono de la dichosa intel
<juanantonio_> ¿Cuál es más fácil de configurar?
<braiam> !detalles | locum
<kubot> locum: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<locum>  el microfono no funciona, ad1986a alias ac97
<locum> como dato el alsamixer no tiene activado el microfono en la parte de grabacion
<locum> lo tiene bloqueado y no deja activarlo
<braiam> que sistemas usas locum ?
<locum> 11.04
<braiam> ok, revisa que en "Preferencias de Sonido...", en la ficha "Hardware" este seleccionado, "Stereo.Analog Duplex" y en la ficha "Salida" que este la salida analógica
<locum> esta asi
<braiam> ok, debería funcionar...
<locum> jajaja
<locum> despues de lo de la webcam q quieres q te diga
<locum> a ver el tema esta en q cuando ejecuto el alsamixer y le doy al tab para pasar a grabacion no deja subir volumen del micro
<locum> pero del mic boost si
<jocamox> Hola, me podrian decir como desintalar un programa en consola y que a la vez borre las configuraciones de dicho programa?
<braiam_> jocamox: «sudo apt-get --purge remove "nombre del programa"»
<jocamox> braiam gracias
<braiam_> jocamox: le hablaste al otro xD
<jocamox> jejeje perdona
<juanantonio> braiam> No puedo ver videos ni oir música, ¿quizá debería instalar los restricted extras esos?
<juanantonio> Mmm, anda, no me instala kubuntu-restricted-extras
<juanantonio> Qué raro, ¿por qué será?
<juanantonio> ¿Alguien me da una idea?
<fernandito> juanantonio: que paso???
<juanantonio> Pues que no puedo escuchar música ni ver videos
<juanantonio> intento instalar kubuntu-restricted-extras desde el gestor pero no hace nada
<fernandito> en q version estas...
<juanantonio> 10.04
<fernandito> juanantonio: deven ser tus controladores... o tus codecs , hay un testing de hadware hay puedes escuchar algo...
<juanantonio> ¿Cómo hago eso?
<fernandito> haber si no me confundo en el menu sistema hay algo que dise prueba de hardware o algo asi... te diria exactamente pero ahurita no estoy sobre ubuntu... busca por hay
<juanantonio> Ni con Amarok ni con Dragon veo u oigo algo, y con Flash Player, me dice que está desactivado
<juanantonio> A ver qué miro
<fernandito> nunca escuchaste nada o fue de un momento para otro...????
<Soupermanito> juanantonio, probá esto: alsa force-unload & alsa force-reload
<juanantonio> Ajá, veamos
<juanantonio> Me dice que no se puede crear el directorio
<fernandito> juanantonio: el error es d ahora o desde un principio no funciono, eso que te dise haslo con sudo
<juanantonio> A ver, yo antes de cambiar la placa base de este PC instalé 10.04 y funcionaba, hasta que la tuve que cambiar. Y ahora que he reinstalado de nuevo 10.04 aquí, es cuando me pasa esto
<juanantonio> y con sudo tampoco lo puede crear
<fernandito> juanantonio: problema de controladores puede ser... haz un lspci |grep -i audio y juegame la salida...
<juanantonio> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<juanantonio> Eso sale
<fernandito> ok ahora un lspci -s 00:1b.0 -v
<juanantonio> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<juanantonio>         Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device a002
<juanantonio>         Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16
<juanantonio>         Memory at fdff8000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
<juanantonio>         Capabilities: <access denied>
<juanantonio>         Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
<Soupermanito> jo
<Soupermanito> !pastebin | juanantonio
<kubot> juanantonio: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<fernandito> juanantonio: no salio una linea mas algo asi como Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel
<juanantonio> ¿Tiene mala pinta esto?
<Soupermanito> recien ahora puede juanantonio volver a hablar
<Soupermanito> juanantonio, leiste lo que te dijo kubot ?
<juanantonio> Sí, perdón, no me acordaba del pastebin
<juanantonio> lo usé alguna vez
<fernandito> juanantonio: bueno pasame todo en pastebin creo te falto una linea
<juanantonio> No, la última dice eso que me preguntas
<Javier_> Necesito ayuda!, alguien que sepa de paginas web?
<fernandito> mmmm corriste eso con sudo...
<Javier_> ?
<fernandito> Javier_: q tipo de ayuda...
<Javier_> ahh gracias
<juanantonio> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/613570/
<Javier_> Quisiera poner en mi pag, un blog pero que las personas puedan hacer sus propios posts
<fernandito> Javier_: mmm canal equivocado Javier_ tienes q ir a offtopic o algo asi pàra consultar
<Javier_> ahh gracias
<juanantonio> Fernandito> ¿Te sirvió eso?
<fernandito> juanantonio: voy a verlo creo es un argumento al modulo q te falta... lo corriste como sudo sierto???
<juanantonio> No como sudo
<juanantonio> Espera de nuevo
<juanantonio> Ahora me sale esto: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/613572/
<juanantonio> ¿Nos estamos acercando?
<fernandito> juanantonio: que maquina tenemos, que placa tienes...
<fernandito> es solo averiguar tu modelo y agregar una linea al alsa...
<juanantonio> Mmm, ¿sólo la placa?
<Souchiro> hasta mañana :D
<juanantonio> Pues espera que te la copio: Gigabyte EG41MFT-US2H
<fernandito> juanantonio:  necesitamos agregar esta linea options snd-hda-intel model=TUMODELO con el modelo correcto al archivo del alsa el modelo lo podemos buscar aqui http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt segun tu maquina
<juanantonio> Mmm, tenemos un problema: yo tengo un Medion pero cambié la placa base
<juanantonio> y no veo ninguna Gigabyte
<juanantonio> Habrá que poner una equivalente, ¿no?
<joseefrainpb> hola a todos
<juanantonio> Esta placa tiene salida HDMI porque llega gráfica integrada aunqe la deshabilité, y salida analógica y SPDIF
<Dj_Dexter> Hola joseefrainpb
<fernandito> juanantonio: claro tambien podemos compilar el alsa eso funciona por la general tambien... cuando tu hadware es muy nuevo
<juanantonio> Ajá, pues dime qué debo hacer y allá voy
<fernandito> haber espera un momento voy buscarte un buen manual en la red
<juanantonio> Espera, que he encontrado las especificaciones del producto
<juanantonio> dice estos del audio
<juanantonio> Realtek ALC888B codec
<juanantonio> HD Audio
<juanantonio> 2/4/5.1/7.1-channel
<juanantonio> Support for SPDIF In/Out
<juanantonio> ¿Eso nos es de ayuda?
<fernandito> haber es sonido integrado o tarjeta
<juanantonio> integrado
<fernandito> todo esta en google es solo saber como buscar...
<juanantonio> Mira, en esa lista que me enseñaste antes hay un 6 jack digital con SPDIF
<fernandito> creo tengo la solucion encontre esto... pero esta en portugues aunq no creo tengas mayor problema haber intenta http://romulojales.com/20100721/resolvendo-o-som-de-microfone-no-ubuntu-10-04/
<juanantonio> Ah, veamos
<fernandito> juanantonio: me cuentas si resulta para guardar el link como referncia... :)
<fernandito> juanantonio: si no aun podemos darle mas vueltas....
<juanantonio> Espera, porque no estoy seguro de dónde está puesto ahopra el mezclador de Alsa
<juanantonio> Ya
<juanantonio> No sé, es tan diferente el mezclador de KDE al de Gnome que no estoy seguro si estoy haciendo lo mismo
<juanantonio> Calla, versión 1.0.21
<juanantonio> ;)
<fernandito> juanantonio: vamos el alsa es independiente al gestor de escritorio si quieres te guio si tu version es esa segun ese manual eso deve de resolver tu problema
<juanantonio> No, espera, está todo hecho
<juanantonio> Debo reiniciar según dice este hombre, ¿no?
<fernandito> aja...
<juanantonio> Vamos a ver si hay suerte
<fernandito> juanantonio: y q fue salio.....????
<juanantonio> Pues ahora, tengo que instalar los extras, ¿no?
<juanantonio> No, aún me falt algo
<juanantonio> porque sigue sin dejarme instalarlos
<juanantonio> pero teníamos que meter una de esas líneas de antes, ¿no?
<fernandito> instalar que cosa....???? no pudiste instalar los backports
<juanantonio> Sí, y después reinicié
<juanantonio> pero veo el canal y sigo sin poder ni instalar los extras ni escuchar nada
<fernandito> mmmm entonses ya tienes instalados los backports y reiniciaste.... no entiendo eso de los extras... haber me explicas
<juanantonio> No puedo escuchar mp3
<juanantonio> eso es por los restricted extras, el paquete ese, ¿no?
<fernandito> juanantonio: solo mp3 o no puedes escuchar nada????
<juanantonio> De hecho no escucho nada de nada
<fernandito> ah ok primero es escuchar algo luego es pelearte con los codex
<juanantonio> Espera, he metido un CD Audio a ver qué pasa
<fernandito> en tu home hay unos ejemplos donde hay video y audio q deverias escuchar y ver sin problemas eso prueba...
<juanantonio> No veo ni oigo nada
<fernandito> mmmmm al pareser tienes q actualizar el alsa por lo que veo... ahora q no puedas ver nada eso si me parese muy raro
<juanantonio> A ver, actualizo el Kaffeine que es lo que da el motor de audio video en KDE
<fernandito> mmmm tas en kubuntu eh...
<fernandito> puedes entrar a esta carpeta /usr/share/example-content/
<juanantonio> Sí, empecé con él y me parece muy cómdo de manejar
<juanantonio> Ajá
<juanantonio> Yo no tengo esa carpeta
<fernandito> juanantonio: ok el audio no depende del gestor, ahora si no ves nada eso solo es codecs... lo q tenemos q ver es q si funciona tu tarjeta de sonido
<juanantonio> En W7 funciona
<juanantonio> que lo tengo particionado para la novia
<fernandito> juanantonio: jajajaj claro vamos a echar a andar tu tarjeta de sonido...
<arp-> juanantonio
<arp-> y pudiste instalar tu wifi?
<Soupermanito> juanantonio, pues instala los codecs de gstreamer y prueba
<fernandito> metete el kafeine y prueba... si no funciona
<juanantonio> arp> instalé mi wifi en otro PC con lubuntu 10.10...simplemente actualizando a 11.04
<fernandito> podemos seguir jugando... creo actualizando el alsa... ya funciononara
<arp-> ok
<juanantonio> en el 11.04, según me dijo braiam, ya venía el driver para esa tarjeta
<fernandito> juanantonio: es muy seguro tienes un problema de sofware antiguo... si quieres qdarte en 10.04 es cosa de hacer algunos ajustes... ahora puedes pasarte al 11.04 y dejamos de dar vueltas... eso depende de ti
<juanantonio> Ajá, es posible.. Esta placa me la pusieron hará unos 3 meses y hacía poco que había salido
<juanantonio> Kaffeine lee el cd pero nada
<fernandito> juanantonio: bueno yo voy a dormir... si no funciona aun tu sonido intenta compilar el alsa o meterte el alsa de ppa... encontraras arto en google al respecto espero poder te ayudado un poco... chau
<juanantonio> Me ayudaste mucho, muchas gracias
<L337> Holaaaaa
<L337> buenas
<L337> me quiero comprar un procesador i5
<L337> y una trjeta madre intel xtreme
<L337> quiero saber si hay algun problema d reconocimiento si uso ubuntu
<arp-> L337 es una pregunta al oraculo casi
<arp-> jaja
<joseefrainpb> L337: aclaro antes, no los he visto correr pero segun vi en google corren bien
<juanantonio> arp> yo tengo un viejo Quad Q6600 con 4 Gb-DDR3-1333 y no va lento precisamente
<L337> claroo yo ya vi en youtube unos videos... pero me cuesta preguntar otra vez..
<L337> alguien podra tener sugerencia
<arp-> ahi te va andar bien
<arp-> te sobra...
<L337> tndria q instalarle
<L337> ubuntu 64 bit
<arp-> si
<arp-> ese hardware sobra
<arp-> si
<arp-> 11.04 x64
<juanantonio> arp>voy a poner la 10.10, a ver si así lo arreglo
<juanantonio> Ciao y gracias por todo, sois unos hachas
<arp-> joseefrainpb arreglar que?
<arp-> juanantonio*
<juanantonio> Lo del audio
<arp-> y no tenias 11.04?
<juanantonio> En el otro PC, mon ami; tengo 4 PCs, estoy muy loco
<arp-> ok
<juanantonio> en 1 tengo la 10.10, en el otro 11.04 (ambos Lubuntu)
<juanantonio> y en este Lucid 64
<arp-> ok
<juanantonio> en el otro XP y SuSE :P
<Mistery159> y fedora?
<juanantonio> Ese no lo probé; empecé con SuSE porque lo regalaban y daban un curso en una revista
<juanantonio> y me pareció muy eficiente
<juanantonio> por eso me fui hace el KDE
<L337> oye
<L337> juanantonio
<juanantonio> oigo
<L337> que te parec kde
<L337> siempre he usado gnome
<juanantonio> A mí me gusta
<L337> en realidad me aconstumbre
<L337> y buehhh
<L337> cuando me compre mi nw pc
<L337> le instalare el ultimo ubuntu
<L337> q tiene unity
<L337> :/
<L337> y no me gusta
<juanantonio> siempre he oído que parece Windows, pero a mí no me lo parece; de hecho, se parece como un huevo a una castaña
<afkael> Hola!!
<Mistery159> kde es muy eficiente
<L337> tngo otra pregunta
<Mistery159> su integración ha mejorado muchisimo
<L337> se q gdit
<L337> el editor d texto
<afkael> estoy intentando ejecutar blender y me da error con una librería..
<L337> para kde es diferent
<Mistery159> y es más estable que antes... desde la 4.6
<afkael> libgettextlib-0.17.so => not found
<juanantonio> Ajá. Yo le quito cosas que no me gustan; quito KTorrent y pongo transmission
<L337> q tan diferen son los programas
<Mistery159> son muy similares
<Mistery159> para KDE es kate como editor de textos
<juanantonio> utilizo Hotot para el twitter
<afkael> alguien puede darme una mano??
<juanantonio> Chromium más rápido que firefox
<Mistery159> afkael, claro
<L337> mmm no hay q perder verdad
<L337> q hay de los applests
<L337> en gnome uso muchos
<juanantonio> es que soy muy mío, la verdad
<L337> en kde
<Mistery159> usa plasmoides
<Mistery159> KDE usa plasmoides
<L337> mmm
<juanantonio> Ah, los plasmoides; apenas los uso, no me convencen del todo
<Mistery159> a mi me gustan
<Mistery159> al menos las notas
<juanantonio> pero apenas pude empezar a conocer esto cuando tuve que reinstalar
<afkael> Mistery159: el error es con la librería libgettextlib-0.17.so
<Mistery159> el visualizador de musica
<Mistery159> y el reloj grande :)
<juanantonio> así que no me hagas caso ;)
<L337> ahh q bueno
<Mistery159> afkael, que error marca?
<L337> gracis x lo de plasmoides
<L337> no sabia eso
<Mistery159> luego si gustas
<Mistery159> puedes instalar gedit en kde
<afkael> Mistery159: error while loading shared libraries: libgettextlib-0.17.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Mistery159> que ubuntu usas?
<afkael> 11.04
<afkael> kubuntu
<Mistery159> instalación limpia?
<Mistery159> o upgrade?
<afkael> instalación nueva..
<Mistery159> intenta con:
<Mistery159> sudo apt-get install gettext
<afkael> ya lo hice..
<afkael> creo que lo que falta es un enlace simbólico a libgettext..
<afkael> pero no entiendo bien que hay que hacer..
<Mistery159> veamos
<Mistery159> cd /usr/lib
<Mistery159> luego pones: ls libgettext
<juanantonio> Bueno, mañana vuelvo para hacer una red con NFS
<juanantonio> Saludos y gracias por todo
<afkael> No existe el fichero o el directorio
<Mistery159> mmm
<Mistery159> entonces significa que te falta :|
<Mistery159> mmm D:
<afkael> libgettextlib
<afkael> en realidad puedo verlo.. si pongo ls sólo puedo ver un archivo libgettextlib.so
<omar> Hola a todos!!
<afkael> ah!!! lo que debe pasar es que tengo éste.. libgettextlib-0.18.1.so
<Mistery159> sudo ln -s libgettextlib.so libgettextlib-o.17.so
<Mistery159> entonces pones:
<omar> Estimados super-mega-jedis-linuxeros: es posible actualizar desde karmic a 10.10 con el cd? sin que se pierdan los archivos y parte de la configuración?
<Mistery159> sudo ln -s libgettextlib-0.18.1.so libgettextlib-o.17.so
<Mistery159> omar, solo con el cd alternate
<omar> Mistery159, este cd alternate funciona de forma similar a los que estoy acostumbrado
<omar> la verdad es que soy bastante neófito en estas lides
<omar> ?
<Mistery159> omar, no se a que estás acostumbrado
<omar> para actualizar a una nueva versión descargo el cd, respaldo y formateo con la nueva versión
<Mistery159> pero si pones el cd alternate... te saldra una ventana con la opción de actualizar
<omar> ah, ok
<Mistery159> busca en google
<omar> me voy a buscar ese cd entonces
<Mistery159> a veces ayuda: "actualizar ubuntu con alternate cd"
<omar> lo descargo y probaré
<Mistery159> ok
<afkael> Mistery159.. me sigue dando el mismo error
<omar> Mistery159, gracias
<Mistery159> afkael, mmm
<Mistery159> no se me ocurren más ideas :s
<Mistery159> estoy buscando y parece que es un error común
<afkael> disculpá Mistery159.. el error es ahora con otra librería..
<afkael> libavutil.so.49
<Mistery159> y la primera?
<Mistery159> ya se solucionó? o ahora son 2?
<omar> Muchas gracias por su ayuda, adios
<afkael> supuestamente está solucionado con el enlace simbolico
<Mistery159> soluciona ahora ese del mismo modo
<Mistery159> con un enlace simbolico
<Mistery159> mira que librería es la que tienes
<afkael> libavutil.so.50.15.1
<afkael> el enlace lo tengo que hacer a la versión exacta???
<afkael> quiero decir.. lo tengo que repetir cada vez que cambie la versión que esté usando??
<Mistery159> mmm
<Mistery159> supongo... :|
<Mistery159> bueno pues crea el enlace
<Mistery159> sudo ln -s libavutil.so.50.15.1 libavutil.so.49
<afkael> Lo hice asi: sudo ln -s libavutil.so.50.15.1  libavutil.so.49
<Mistery159> si
<afkael> pero ahora dá éste error: ./blender: /usr/lib/libavutil.so.49: version `LIBAVUTIL_49' not found (required by ./blender)
<Mistery159> dish >.<
<afkael> bue.. deja. Lo seguiré mañana..
<afkael> Gracias Mistery159 por la ayuda :)
<Mistery159> seguiré buscando XD
<dandoc> Buena noche,  tengo una duda y quisiera que algien me ayude.
<dandoc> Tengo un iphone 4 g, lo acabo de conectar a la  pc
<dandoc> Me aparece y de hecho puedo entrar a las carpetas, pero no veo las fotos, videos y musica que están dentro
<dandoc> he buscado en internet y no encuentro como ingresar y sacar esas fotos y videos
<Mistery159> has probado con aTunes?
<dandoc> en Windows?
<Mistery159> ?
<dandoc> pues al i tunes no le entiendo muy bien
<Mistery159> aTunes
<Mistery159> no iTunes
<dandoc> lo que me gusta de ubuntu es que puedo ver el iphone como una memoria
<dandoc> encambio en windows no aparece en mi PC solo en a tunes
<Mistery159> mmm
<Mistery159> :| entonces no tengo ni idea
<dandoc> creo que lo logré
<dandoc> pero no sé donde lo importó
<dandoc> aparece en los documentos recientes de ubuntu pero no me da la opción de abrir ubicación
<Mistery159> zas
<dandoc> Lo encontré que bien, estaba leyendo que había que pagar para sacarlos
<dandoc> Gracias Mistery159
<Mistery159> pagar O.O
<Mistery159> wtf? XD
<dandoc> Si, lso de apple por todo quieren que se page
<dandoc> eso me desiluciona de ellos
<Mistery159> dudo que se tenga que pagar... en todo caso ya tienes la data que querias :)
<dandoc> hasta para instalar un wellpaper hay que registrarse
<dandoc> pues eso lei, te repito que en windows no me aparece el iphone como unidad de almacemaiento  encambio en ubuntu si me aparecen las carpetas pero vacías
<dandoc> tuve que abrirlas con el gestor de fotos y allí pude ver todo y exportarlas
<dandoc> así de sencillo
<dandoc> los de apple hasta por un simple juego quieren que pages
<Mistery159> genial :)
<Mistery159> lo tendre en cuenta para futuras referencias
<dandoc> muy bien
<dandoc> Me parece hermoso ubuntu, pues es bastante sencillo el manejo de un iphone
<Mistery159> ^^
<dandoc> si quiero ver mi iphone como usb en windows parece que tengo que instalar  jaikbreak o algo así
<fzeta> Buenos días;)
<braiam> fzeta: que gracioso por que por aquí son las 2am
<braiam> un !hola! bastara
<fzeta> braiam: sí dónde te encuentres son las 2am por lo tanto buenos días igualmente xD
<fzeta> braiam: lo qué pasa es qué estas qué te duermes xD. Verte a dormir, hombre!!;)
<braiam> fzeta: buenas madrugadas queras decir!!
<fzeta> Pues esto entonces;)
<fzeta> Eso*
<avernos> tengo dos monitores, como puedo controlar donde hace pantalla completa una aplicacion?
<mircosx> buenas
<avernos> porque cuando le doy a pantalla completa salta al monitor principal y no en el secundario
<mircosx> tengo un problema con el monitor, se ve como si hubiera "ruido" electrico en el cable... la pantalla tiene como una pequeña vibracion todo el tiempo
<avernos> mircosx, busca en el manual de la pantalla, los detalles tecnicos de configuracion, y los metes en ubuntu
<avernos> vsyn y esas cosas creo que son
<mircosx> vale, voy a mirar
<avernos> la resolucion y tal
<mircosx> me lo hace desde que puse 11.
<mircosx> con el 10. iba bien
<avernos> no se mucho del tema, pero es probable que sea algo de eso, vertical sync o horizontal sync?
<avernos> en fin, esta claro que es algo de configurar los parametros del monitor, si te funcionaba antes
<avernos> quiza reconfigurando las x
<avernos> pero nose como se hace, en 11 ya no hay xorg.conf
<mircosx> ok gracias
<mircosx> me pongo a buscar :)
<avernos> !vsync
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'vsync'.
<avernos> !monitor
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'monitor'.
<fosco_> que quieres saber avernos
<avernos> estaba mirando el problema de mircosx, me suena de haber visto algun articulo sobre la configuracion de monitores, pero no entiendo muy bien que es lo de vsync y hsync
<avernos> es para el calculo de pixels que tiene verticalmente y horizontalmente?
<avernos> no es importante, no te molestes
<fosco_> vsync y hsync son las velocidades de refrescon del monitor en hertzios
<fosco_> refresco*
<Tiffon> nas
<avernos> ok gracias fosco
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<noseasasi> consulta si es off-topic no tienen mas que decirlo...
<noseasasi> tengo una capturadora Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7131/SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev d1) (segun lspci)
<noseasasi> y el dmesg  me dice: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/613649/
<noseasasi> El problema es que quiero pasar mis vhs al ordenador y tal como está sólo me coge la capturadora los canales digitales. En guindous me coge también los analogicos.
<noseasasi> y chavles le he intentado y no doy con ello.
<noseasasi> creo que no interpreto bien, ¿es posible que no tenga el driver adecuado?
<noseasasi> *chavales
<noseasasi> hasta otra buena gente... gracias.
 * xoan buenas
<linuxx4> alguien tiene problemas usando emphaty al conectarse con una cuenta de gtalk?
<linuxx4> no me deja conectarme
<linuxx4> alguna sugerencia?
<fosco_> a ver...
<fosco_> aqui conecta bien
<fosco_> reintenta en unos minutos a ver si es cosa del servidor
<linuxx4> esta haci desde ase como unos 4 dias
<fosco_> es raro, prueba a borrar la cuenta y volver a crearla
<linuxx4> ya lo hice
<linuxx4> y nada
<fosco_> da algun mensaje de error?
<linuxx4> nop
<linuxx4> lo mismo me pasa con pidgin
<fosco_> pues no se me ocurre nada, aquí va bien
<fosco_> estás usando una version vieja de ubuntu?
<linuxx4> no
<linuxx4> estou en 11.04
<fosco_> pues no se me ocurre nada más
<linuxx4> pos ami tampoco jejeje ya trate de todo
<linuxx4> lol
<linuxx4> fosco no saves si emphaty soporta comversacion con audio y video en gtalk
<fosco_> no lo he probado pero se supone que si
<locum> buenas
<locum> tengo un problema con el microfono, tarjeta de sonido Analog Devices AD1986A, el paste bin del alsaconf -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/613685/
<locum> braiam,  estas por ahi?
<JESUSELIFELET> :)
<locum> tengo un problema con el microfono, tarjeta de sonido Analog Devices AD1986A, el paste bin del alsaconf -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/613685/
<locum> tengo un problema con el microfono, tarjeta de sonido Analog Devices AD1986A, el paste bin del alsaconf -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/613685/
<Horux> Alguno de ustedes me podría decir como renombro el comando abstract de Latex a "Introducción"?
<Horux> Alguno de ustedes me podría decir como renombro el comando abstract de Latex a "Introducción"?
<XuMuK> Horux, mv -v /path/to/command /path/to/new_command
<Horux> espere deje anotar
<Horux> ahhhh nooo pero eso es renombrar un archivo
<Horux> yo decía el comando, para que en vez de que el documento aparezca "resumen" me aparezca "introdiccion"
<XuMuK> entonces no habré entendido bien que es lo ue quieres...
<Horux> ¿si me entendió?
<XuMuK> Horux, guardar como...?
<XuMuK> save as...
<Horux> no, amigo
<Horux> no, amigo
<Horux> no se como decirle
<Horux> gracias de todas maneras, muy gentil
<XuMuK> pues a mi se me acabo el mana, lo siento)
<Horux> gracias de todas maneras, muy gentil
<XuMuK> y por que repites todo dos veces?)
<gi> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<gi> nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<locum> tengo un problema con el microfono, tarjeta de sonido Analog Devices AD1986A, el paste bin del alsaconf -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/613685/
<locum> alguien tiene idea de como solucionarlo?
<gi> no lo sabe nadie
<gi> !flood
<kubot> No hagas flood por favor, es molesto para el resto de los usuarios. Si necesitas pegar mucho texto, usa el !pastebin :)
<gi> !spam
<kubot> En #Ubuntu-es no queremos spam o propaganda de ningún tipo, sea de canales IRC, o temas relacionados con Linux. Es molesto y de mala educación.
<locum> gi,  q problema tienes?
<gi> ninguno
<locum> ok
<gi> solo vengo a trollear
<locum> gi, tienes idea sobre alsa?
<gi> no
<locum> ok
<edu_> Hola.
<edu_> Dónde está ahora en Firefox 4.01. la opción de "Organizar Marcadores"?
<locum> edu_,  ni idea
<edu_> Meseha perdido.
<edu_> Cómo ni idea?  antes estaba en la pestaña marcadores, pero ahora ha desaparecido.
<edu_> locum, tienes firefox?
<vientosolar> no esta
<locum> edu_,  si pero estoy con la configuracion de hardware
<vientosolar> pero puedes arrastrar los marcadores y crear la carpeta directamente ahi mismo
<edu_> Aja, locum, no problem.
<edu_> Sólo erea pa mirar si te aparece ña opción, es un segundo.
<edu_> Cómo vientosolora?  A ti tampoco te aparece?
<edu_> Pues yo juraría haberla visto hace poco.............
<vientosolar> yo hice asi
<vientosolar> no, no aparece.. lo que se ve en Barra de Marcadores
<vientosolar> Mostrar todos los marcadores
<vientosolar> y marcar esta pagina...
<edu_> Venga!  No me puedo creer que no haya opción a organizar marcadores.  Es, simplemente, imposible.
<vientosolar> se pueden arrastrar y crear carpetas como os digo
<vientosolar> ahi mismo en la seccion de marcadores
<edu_> Viento, te sale en la esquina superior derecha un icono azul con una estrella para los marcadores?
<vientosolar> si, como un libro
<edu_> Y cómo coño supone Mozilla que vamos a organizar nuestros marcadores.  Algo no cuadra aquí.
<edu_> Desde ese icono te sale la opción de organizar los marcadores?
<edu_> A mí ese icono no me sale y no puedo rehabilitarlo con "Personalizar".
<flypp> la opción de "organizar marcadores" era redundante, porque se podía hacer lo mismo directamenten desde la barra de marcadores
<locum> tengo un problema con el microfono, tarjeta de sonido Analog Devices AD1986A, el paste bin del alsaconf -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/613685/
<edu_> Desde qué barra flypp, pùedes explicarte por favor.
<flypp> pues espera a que abra la máquina virtual
<vientosolar> es lo que estoy intentando deciros
<edu_> Pues yo no acabo de entenderos.
<vientosolar> que simplemente puedes arrastrar y crear carpeta en la seccion de marcadores
<vientosolar> cuando te sale el listado de marcadores
<edu_> Bien, pero si quiero organizar los marcadores y las carpetas que ya están incluídas?
<vientosolar> ahi, es donde puedes organizarlos, sin necesidad de que se abra una nueva ventana para ello.
<vientosolar> igual
<edu_> Ah, ya te entiendo, me parece un lío de la ostia.
<edu_> Porque en el arrastre voy a perder unos cuantos enlaces.
<vientosolar> yo organize los mios asi y no perdi ninguno
<locum> alguien tiene idea sobre alsa?
<edu_> Y para eliminar un marcador cómo sería?
<edu_> Lo único que sé de alsa es alsamixer.  Yastá.
<locum> pues vamos jodidos
<locum> el alsamixer no levanta el microfono
<vientosolar> edu_ :clic derecho sobre el enlace que quieras borrar
<flypp> locum, instala pavucontrol
<locum> ya lo probe
<locum> tampoco funciona
<locum> tengo un problema con el microfono, tarjeta de sonido Analog Devices AD1986A, el paste bin del alsaconf -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/613685/
<locum> siempre dio problemas esa tarjeta junto con la webcam syntek pero antes se solucionaba
<flypp> en la pestaña "Dispositivos de entrada", abajo a la derecha marca que se visualice todo. Después, en adaptador interno stereo, puedes seleccionar varias fuentes (conexión frontal, trasera, linea de entrada,...) habla por el micro y observa cuándo se mueve la barra
<locum> ahora con las modificaciones del kernel tuve q cambiar todo el script de instalacion para la webcam
<locum> pero aparentemente ya funciona
<flypp> además, en "opciones" asegúrate de que la configuración es en "duplex" (entrada y salida analógica)
<locum> me queda el audio y probar las video conferencias
<locum> flypp,  ya lo tengo asi
<flypp> pero en qué te basas para decir que no va el micro? en que no te oyen en la videoconferencia?
<locum> flypp,  en q no graba jajaja
<edu_> Viento, click derecho sobre el enlace que quiero borrar........y se abre el enlace.
<flypp> locum, pues abre el grabador de sonido, y abre pavucontrol. Vete a la pestaña grabación, y mira de dónde está cogiendo la entrada el grabador de sonido
<flypp> indícale que la entrada es el "Audio interno analog stereo"
<vientosolar> mmm no, generalmente sale un menu...
<flypp> además, en dispositivos de grabación, la fuente que sea la pones como backend por defecto
<locum> flypp,  lo raro del tema es x ej en el alsamixer
<edu_> No.  No me sale menú en ningún marcador.  Grrr!
<locum> al darle al tab para ver la captura el micro esta muerto
<locum> no deja activarlo
<edu_> Además esa forma de organizar es una chapuza.  El primer incoveniente que le veo es que no puedes ver el contenido de más de una carpeta a la vez.
<flypp> locum, no te guíes por el alsamixer. Ubuntu va con pulseaudio desde karmic. Las aplicaciones alsa se redirigen hacia pulseaudio
<flypp> es pulseaudio quien gestiona la tarjeta de sonido
<edu_> Joder, yo pensaba que los avances era para facilitarnos las cosas a los usuarios...........
<edu_> Esto es como lo de Unity, que te tienes que pasar un mes para entenderlo, personalizarlo y dominarlo, para al final descubrir que es otra chapuza.
<vientosolar> a mi no me gusto unity.. aun no me animo a usarlo
<flypp> edu_, no creo que sean comparables. Unity realmente es un cambio drástico. Firefox 4 sólo ha eliminado una opción redundante
<edu_> Una cosa es que no te guste y otra, que posiblemente, te veas obligado a utilizarlo en el futuro.
<locum> flypp,  mm ok voy a reinstalar el pavucontrol
<edu_> flypp, se eliminarían las opciones redundantes si no son útiles.
<edu_> Pero aquí lo que veo es que Mozilla me ha dejado con el culo al aire con su gestión de marcadores.
<edu_> Como siempre, habrá que buscar un plugin................
<flypp> edu_, redundante es repetido. Si se puede hacer lo mismo desde dos sitios, se quita un sitio sin perder funcionalidad
<edu_> flypp, pero es que "lo mismo" no se puede hacer.
<locum> flypp,  a ver tengo abierto el grabador de sonidos y el pavucontrol
<edu_> Me organizaré con XMarks.
<flypp> locum, dale a grabar ya, te aparecerá la aplicación en la pestaña "Grabación"
<locum> no aparece
<flypp> le has dado a grabar?
<flypp> porque hasta que le des, no aparecerá
<locum> si ahora aparecio
<flypp> xD
<locum> from audio interno estereo analogico
<flypp> vale, vete a la pestaña "Dispositivos de entrada"
<locum> si lo tengo en microfono analogico
<flypp> aparece lo de "audio interno estereo analógico", ves el botón de "puerto"?
<flypp> pues habla por el micro, si no se mueve la barra, prueba otro
<flypp> ah!, abajo a la derecha, dale a la opción "Todos los dispositivos de entrada"
<edu_> Desde dónde estáis configurando, desde "Preferencias de sonido"?
<locum> flypp,  no va con ninguno
<edu_> A mó no me salen esas opciones.
<flypp> locum, has estado toqueteando alguna configuración de alsa/pulseaudio?
<locum> flypp,  jajaja si pero lo tengo como estaba
<flypp> edu_, dale, estando en el firefox, a Ctrl+Shift+O
<locum> solo le habia agregado una linea al alsaconf
<flypp> locum, pues va a ser de eso
<locum> flypp, te digo q lo tengo como viene x defecto
<flypp> locum, mira si tienes algo en ~/.asoundrc
<locum> ????????
<flypp> pon: cat ~/.asoundrc
<edu_> flypp, anda, qué buena!!!!!!
<flypp> y dime si sale algo
<locum> como dato curioso el micro no capta pero si golpeo el portatil se mueve la barra
<flypp> edu_, no es ésa la ventana que buscabas? pues sigue ahí, no la han quitado
<edu_> Cómo has averiguado eso?
<flypp> edu_, yendo al menú marcadores, está ahí
<edu_> No, a mí no me sale en el menú marcadores.
<flypp> y me sigue pareciendo redundante
<locum> flypp,  dice q no existe
<flypp> locum, pues ahí está el fallo
<edu_> Jajaja, dale con la redundancia.
<locum> ?
<flypp> deberías tener ése archivo. No sé lo que habrás hecho, pero en ese archivo se indica que los programas que usen alsa, vayan hacia pulseaudio
<locum> flypp,  pues ahi no toque nada y la instalacion es nueva
<locum> de 0
<flypp> locum, pues lo creas y ya está
<locum> flypp,  como lo arreglo?
<locum> touch ~/.asoundrc? y ctrl d?
<flypp> locum, mira, yo uso debian (que usa alsa) y le metí pulseaudio. Tuve que crear el archivo, copiando y pegando desde internet
<flypp> o directamente con gedit, o nano
<flypp> lo creas y le metes una configuración genérica
<locum> y de donde la quito?
<locum> tienes algun link o algo
<flypp> locum, esto es lo que tiene el mío -> http://pastebin.com/CCU93YUa
<flypp> lo copié y pegué tal cual lo vi en un blog
<flypp> después toca reiniciar
<locum> ahi aparecen 2 ventanas
<locum> va todo en el mismo archivo?
<flypp> pero bueno, no estoy seguro 100% que te vaya, no sé si habrán cambiado algo en ubuntu ni las repercusiones de lo que habrás hecho con tus modificaciones
<flypp> locum, es el mismo contenido. En la ventana de arriba aparecen las líneas numeradas. Abajo es el texto simple
<flypp> copia el texto de abajo
<locum> y dale con las modificaciones, no cambie nada del audio tio esta x defecto
<locum> ok
<flypp> locum, que no lo sé, no sé lo que has modificado
<locum> te lo he dicho ya
<flypp> qué versión de ubuntu tienes locum ?
<locum> solo agregue una opcion y la quite
<locum> 11.04
<flypp> ésa es natty, no?
<locum> si
<edu_> sí
<locum> la q tuve q liar con los drivers de la camara jajaja
<locum> anda q ya les vale
<edu_> una webcam?
<locum> si
<locum> la syntek 1135
<flypp> pues a ver, porque mi máquina virtual con natty está hecha unos zorros por trastear con gnome3. Ahora te digo si existe el archivo .asoundrc
<edu_> Con el micor de la webcam puedes grabar?
<locum> flypp,  ok espero a ver q me dices
<flypp> mmmm... vale, no existe .asoundrc
<locum> edu_,  es lo q intento
<locum> pero como es un portatil pbell
<edu_> Ah, te sale la webcam entre los dispositivos de salida?
<locum> ta complicado el tema, desde intrepid cagaron el tema de audio y camara
<locum> ya cree un script de instalacion de la camara q tengo q ponerlo online
<edu_> entonces no tiens que seleccionar el audio interno como te decían antes, tienes que seleccionar la propia webcam como dispositivo de salida de audio.
<locum> en cuanto configure el ubuntu one para descargar los drivers modificados para adaptarse al kernel
<flypp> locum, es una cámara usb?
<locum> edu_,  no sale en dispositivos
<flypp> incorpora micro?
<locum> flypp,  si y no
<flypp> xD
<edu_> Mi webcam sí sale en los disp de salida.
<edu_> Ahí está el problema.
<flypp> locum, el micro va aparte, no?
<locum> a ver , la camara es syntek 1135 usb 20
<locum> el micro esta pegado al lente pero no se si es de la camara o no
<edu_> El micro siempre suele estar integrado en las webcams.
<locum> no destripe aun el portatil
<locum> en windows creo q no
<edu_> Ah, es verdad, que es un portátil, sorry.
<locum> en xp creo q va el mic x un lado y la camara x otro
<locum> flypp,  miraste eso?
<locum> creo el archivo con el pastebin q me pasaste?
<flypp> sí, no sé por qué razón han quitado ese fichero. natty sigue yendo con pulseaudio y en alguna parte se le tiene que indicar cómo tratar las aplicaciones que usan alsa
<flypp> locum, no, ahora eso debe configurarse en otro sitio
<locum> joder tonces q hago
<locum> flypp,  mmm http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/show/310268
<flypp> tienes una placa nvidia?
<locum> ya quisiera
<locum> la placa base del portatil es intel
<locum> con wifi intel , red realtek, audio intel ad1986a
<flypp> locum, qué versión de kernel tienes? (uname -r)
<locum> 2.6.38-8
<locum> o -6 pera q te lo confirmo
<locum> -8 confirmado
<flypp> pfff... no encuentro nada. Además tengo que irme ahora mismo, a ver si por la tarde te lo miro
<edu_> Igual es una chorrada, pero la reisntalación de Pulseaudio no te devolvería a la configuración por defecto?
<flypp> podrías poner en pastebin la salida de "lspci | grep -i audio" ?
<locum> flypp, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10382638&postcount=5
<locum> no exactamente el mismo modelo pero mira lo q dice
<locum> flypp,  ahora te quito el paste bin dame 1 seg
<flypp> locum, en ese enlace dice que el micrófono funciona, pero no en skype
<flypp> a ti no te funciona directamente
<locum> ya pero me referia a lo q dice de problemas de captura pulse audio x temas de mixer
<edu_> Cómo se copia el texto aquí con XChat?
<locum> flypp, 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<locum> edu_, ??
<edu_> El texto que sale en el chat, quiero copiar ese comando.
<locum> edu_,  lo marcas y le das ctrl c
<edu_> ok
<flypp> después para pegarlo en terminal, o botón derecho y "pegar", o Ctrl+shift+V
<edu_> Sí, eso sí, gracias.
<flypp> para copiar/pegar en terminal debes pulsar a mayores Shift
<locum> flypp,  q opinas de lo q dice la documentacion de alsa q te pase
<edu_> Bueno señores, gracias por la ayuda, un placer.
<locum> de nada
<Xago> hola muchachos....necesito reparar el sector de arranque de un Windows XP, pero desde ubuntu. Cómo es el comando que me permite hacer un scan/repair del disco?
<Lamusj> Buenos dias! tengo un problemita,  tengi mi pc con ubuntu y mi portatil con win7, me gustaria conectarlo por medio de un cable de red! para pasar alguna informacion, alguien sabe como?
<braiam> Lamusj: conectar el cable de red y esperar a que dhcp haga su trabajo?
<cousteau> Lamusj, directamente o a través de router?
<cousteau> porque a través de router me parece que tenías que hacer algo, no sé qué
<braiam> ¿Qué ahora las conexiones Ethernet más complicadas?
<Lamusj> braiam, cousteau es directamente! cable al pc y cable al portatil!
<braiam> querrás decir, Router - Cable - PC y Router - Cable - Portatil?
<Lamusj> pc - cable - portatil
<cousteau> braiam, no, quiere decir pc-cable-portátil
<cousteau> bueno, poderse seguro que se puede; no sé cómo exactamente, a lo mejor con iptables
<cousteau> o botón derecho al icono de red > compartir conexión
<braiam> iptables y dhcp-server y algo de dns
<braiam> cousteau: yo no veo eso en gnome...
<Lamusj> toca directamente con iptables?
<cousteau> lo que no sé es si se puede hacer gráficamente sin más
<cousteau> braiam, porque no estarás conectado con otro pc por ethernet sin router
<Lamusj> voy a probar a ver! ya vuelvo!
<afernandez> Hola, como puedo hacer para cerrar el banshee y que siga reproduciendo la musica, al igual que lo hacia el rhythmbox
<cousteau> afernandez, click en el icono de la barra?
<cousteau> el de la bandeja, vamos
<afernandez> estoy usando el ubuntu 11.04
<afernandez> pues no me sale ningun icono, ahora veo que se maneja con el icono de volumen
<afernandez> si le hago clic en el icono de cerrar, pues se cierra el banshee
<cousteau> a lo mejor hay una opción, ni idea
<alien__> hola muchachos,,instale ubuntu en un pendrive pero no como live si no como si fuese un disco duro,,el problema es que ahora no puedo arrancar mi windows xp sin el pendrive en la pc conectado
<cousteau> Editar > Preferencias > Interfaz > Minimizar a la bandeja, o algo por el estilo
<cousteau> alien__, tenías ubuntu en el pendrive?
<cousteau> digooo, en el PC?
<alien__> cuando escojo mi windows xp en el grub si empieza,,cuando empiezo sin el pendrive me dice algo en ingles de que el device no esta conectado
<cousteau> puedes recuperar el MBR de Windows con el SuperGrubDisk o con un disco de Windows
<alien__> no el ubuntu no esta en la computadora si no en un pendrive
<luisjaime> Alguien que me pueda resolver una duda respecto de el contenedor matroska
<cousteau> alien__, el problema será que ubuntu te ha instalado grub en el disco duro
<alien__> asi lo creo
<cousteau> pero los archivos de grub los ha puesto en ubuntu
<alien__> y no puedo poner grub a bootear xp en vez de ubuntu
<afernandez> cousteau, pues me gusta que te intereses por tratar de ayudar, pero vamos, si no sabes mejor lo dejamos ahi... creo que no era tu tema lo que pregunte
<cousteau> puedes (a) instalar un mini-grub en el pc, o (b) recuperar el MBR de windows con un cd de windows
<cousteau> afernandez, sorry, es que no uso banshee... uso exaile
 * cousteau prefiere python a mono
<luisjaime> ¿Alguien que me pueda resolver una duda respecto de el contenedor matroska?
<cousteau> si? qué duda?
<alien__> y si instalo ubuntu en la pc me bootea los 2 sistemas ?
<afernandez> luisjaime, y cual es esa duda?
<luisjaime> afernandez: gracias por contestar
<luisjaime> afernandez: la duda consiste en cómo quemar una película que está en este formato en un dvd y que la reproduzca la maquina
<luisjaime> afernandez: la maquina=reproductor de dvd
<alien__> luisjaime, DVDStyler
<luisjaime> alien__: gracias, ¿está en los repos?
<alien__> sip
<alien__> sypnatic
<luisjaime> alien__: gracias, voy a ver y a instalar
<alien__> on mandvd
<alien__> ok
<alien__> puedes crear DVD con menu
<luisjaime> alien__: thanks
<alien__> y poner 2 peliculas en un cd asi ahorras
<alien__> ;)
<luisjaime> con el DVDstyler?
<alien__> sip
<alien__> con ambos
<alien__> mandvd y dvdstyler
<luisjaime> alien__: ok, voy a instalar ;-)
<alien__> ok
<Carlitos__> alguien  sabe  javascript por  aqui ?
<cousteau> prueba en ##javascript
<Carlitos__> nadie habla  spanish  there
<cousteau> pues google, no sé...
<AzoteLogiko> wenas
<vientosolar> wenas
<luisjaime> quit()
<kruckss> buenas un servidor upnp ademas de mediatumb ?
<SrUbuntu> bb
<sancochito> saludos ¿alguien se maneja con las quicklist de natty? por más que toco nautilus-home.desktop no pasa absolutamente nada :S
<kruckss> son pocos los que tienen natty aqui
<sancochito> hay mucha manía a Unity :P
<sancochito> yo me he acostumbrado bastante bien
<omar> hola a todos!!!
<kruckss> buenas
<omar> Me he descargado el alternate cd, lo que quiero es actualizar un pc con karmic a la versión 10.10 con este cd, pero sin perder archivos, algo así como actualizar desde internet
<omar> se puede?
<mimecar> omar: con alternate me parece que no
<mimecar> antes tienes que hacer una copia completa de los archivos que no quieres perder en otro disco
<omar> Mikelevel, ayer me indicaban que con alternate se podía
<omar> jajaja no entiendo nada
<mimecar> [18:55]	mimecar	omar: con alternate me parece que no
<mimecar> ya has hecho una copia de tus datos?
<omar> nop
<omar> no quería hacer eso
<mimecar> hazlo ahora
<omar> quería saltarme esa cosiaca
<mimecar> si te da igual perder datos adelante
<mimecar> si al meter el alternate cd no te da opción de actualizar no podrás usarlo
<omar> Tengo claro cómo hacer instalaciones limpias, solo quería hacer una actualización como cuando uno lo hace con el gestor de actualizaciones pasando a la nueva versión
<omar> mimecar, no quiero perder datos, solo quería saltarme la lata de respaldar todo
<omar> mimecar, al parecer tendré que hacerlo no más
<mimecar> deberias tener una copia siempre
<mimecar> asegurate que puedes actualizar con ese cd
<omar> qué lata
<omar> ok, tendré atención, no quiero perder nada
<mimecar> la copia es en un disco externo
<omar> el tarro no es mío, es de una amiga
<omar> creo que utilizaré un disco externo para guardar os datos
<omar> bueno, a sufrir no más
<omar> iré a instalar el disco duro externo y empezar con el proceso
<omar> Un abrazo a todos, y gracias
<LuisMi> amigos me toca compilar mis drivers de red..
<LuisMi> dice define the linux kernel source include file path
<mimecar> LuisMi: seguro?
<mimecar> que versión de ubuntu usas
<LuisMi> 10.4
<LuisMi> mi chip es ralink
<LuisMi> 3062
<LuisMi> y viene un cd
<mimecar> es raro que tengas que compilar drivers
<LuisMi> según compatible con linux
<LuisMi> pues no me lo reconoció ubuntu...
<mimecar> no te lo reconoce ubuntu 11.04 ?
<LuisMi> bueno con lspci me aparece Netword controller ralink device 3062
<mimecar> tu versión de ubuntu es algo antigua
<LuisMi> casi siempre espero unos 3 meses para cambiar..
<LuisMi> alguien me podría decir donde cual esl el path del linux kernel source?
<mimecar>  /usr/src/linux
<mimecar> es raro que tengas que compilar un driver
<LuisMi> mil gracias mimecar
<LuisMi> alguna vez ya lo hice con un rtl ... y al año ya lo reconocía ubuntu
<mimecar> comprueba si el live cd de la 11.04 lo detecta
<mimecar> o la 10.10 si no quieres cosas modernas
<LuisMi> pues estaría bien...
<LuisMi> pero primero me toca bajarlo..jaja
<gi> ¿Cuánto ocupa el instalador de ubuntu en un pendrive?
<mimecar> gi: 700 MB
<gi> ¿Y si tengo más archivos en ese pendrive se destruirán al ejecutar el instalador?
<mimecar> que entiendes por "instalador"?
<gi> Live CD
<mimecar> si instalas en un usb perderás todo lo que tenga
<mimecar> si pasas la iso a un usb no
<gi> Pero yo digo instalar en un disco duro, pero que el instalador se ejecute en un pendrive.
<joseefrainpb>  hola a todos
<mimecar> si pasas la iso al usb no pierdes datos
<gi> ¿Un Live CD instala verdad?
<joseefrainpb> disculpen alguno de ustedes ha usado un telefono con android?
<mimecar> !ask joseefrainpb
<kubot> joseefrainpb: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<mimecar> gi si
<gi> mimecar gracias
<mimecar> por lógica no vas a instalae ubuntu en el usb
<gi> no, claro que no
<mimecar> así que no perderás datos del usb
<mimecar> si tienes datos en el disco duro haz un backup antes
<gi> Gracias por el buen soporte
<gi> joseefrainpb, puedes preguntar !ask
<gi> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<joseefrainpb> gi: gracias no estaba viendo, la pregunta es si los telefonos con os android se sincronizan bien con evolutión (contactos, tareas, etc) por conección directa sin utilizar los servicios de la nube de google
<mimecar> joseefrainpb: por que no quieres usar el calendario de google?
<joseefrainpb> mimecar: no los he usado nunca porque no he necesitado hacerlo, siempre he sincronizado de forma directa, estoy evaluando cambiar el blackberry por un huawei porque me molesta tener que hacer lo referente a este en un os privativo
<mimecar> si sincronizas con google te olvidas de los problemas de sincronización
<mimecar> en cualquier sistema operativo que uses
<mimecar> thunderbird lo hace de forma directa en linux y windows
<joseefrainpb> con el blackberry no lo hago porque entre la mayoria de mis contactos mandando cadenas y los correos que recibo me consumen los mb y termina llegando la factura más alta además pero es una curiosidad porque en la www solo encuentro información para sincronizar por los servicios de google
<mimecar> pon que el dispositivo solo descargue las cabeceras
<mimecar> no he usado blackberry
<joseefrainpb> no me es funcional casi cualquier correo que me llegue lo leo desde mi teléfono e igual los descargaría por completo
<mimecar> filtra en el servidor
<joseefrainpb> mimecar: bueno en lo que me compre el android lo sincronizare por medio de la nube, gracias
<kruckss> yo tengo que sincronizar mi ipad con winsuck  :(
<mimecar> usa el servidor de google
<zurdito> mimerca
<yujkj> ¿Cómo puedo saber mi versión de ubuntu?
<mimecar> en una consola, uname -a
<yujkj> gracias
<joseefrainpb> mimecar: si voy a usar los servidores google, para hacer
<zert> alguien k  ayuda
<zert> y m salva la vida
<zert> xD
<mimecar> !ask zert
<kubot> zert: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<kruckss> alguien ha echo funcionar itunes 10.2 con wine ?
<braiam> kruckss: revisa el appdb de wine. ahí aparecen todas las versiones que funcionan con wine
<zert> tengo el siguiente problema... no se nada de ubuntu pero por libreria de pure data lo necesito, toy intentando instalarlo en mi equipo q tiene  discos duros  ide y  sata, ... pasa lo siguiente el arranque y el windows lo tengo instalado el sdc ,,,, y cuando intento instalar ubuntu m pide el sda .. y me dice error de instalacion de arranque... eh reinstalado muchas veces y echo eso de fdisk-l mount........ pero no logro resultado... necesito s
<zert> aber como hacer funcionar el ubuntu.. ya sea que tenga q formatear todo y instalar todo desde  en el orden correcto ...
<kruckss> braiam: gracias checo
<mimecar> zert: puedes hacer un resumen de un par de frases?
<zert> ok resumen como ihago que ubuntu se instale en el sdc que es donde tengo el arranque de windows para que no me falle la instacion del arranque de ubuntu
<mimecar> si instalas en el mbr del disco te tiene que funcionar
<zert> es q no se mucho de esto..
<zert> hice la instalacion de los mbr de windows
<mimecar> por que no pones el disco que tiene windows como primario en la placa base?
<zert> con el jumper _
<mimecar> no es común que el disco primario sea dfc
<zert> o cambiando la posicion de los ide y sata son 3 discos 2 d 250 y 1 de 80 el de 80 es el sda
<zert> es que tenia instalado solo 1 disco y lso otros guardados y los conecte yun dia y no se si reinstale windows antes o depsues pero quedo en ese orden
<zert> ahora estoy desde el chat de un cd de retaux algo asi q baje no se si de aqui puedo ver el terminal o algo para darte algun dato mas concreto
<mimecar> no se si ubuntu permite elegir el disco en el que instala el mbr
<mimecar> o por defecto lo pone en el primero
<zert> mira t mando
<zert> copy dle temrinalk
<zert> por pv
<mimecar> ponlo en pastbein
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<zert> ok
<zert> pero con !paste _
<zert> escribo paste y el copy  cierto
<zert> ah no habia leido ja pera
<zert> listo
<zert> lo puse
<zert> como plain text ... nomnbre zert
<mimecar> si no pones el enlace es complicado
<zert> jaja tenme pasiencia xD
<zert> http://paste.ubuntu.com/613858/
<mimecar> en sdc no tienes windows instalado
<zert> parece q hay 1 disco q no sale..
<zert> pro q alcanso a ver 2 y son 3
<zert> nose es q siempre q esta terminando la instalacion me sale error > fallo de instalacion de gestor de arranque
<zert> y no puedo segui
<zert> pero creoq  esta instalado bien ahora peor no tengo el booteo si no m equivoco
<zert> no m sale el grub
<zert> para el dual
<l1950ff> buenas tardes
<l1950ff> sabéis cómo puedo instalar sin problemas el Adobe flash player?
<Xago> hola ...tengo un pequeño inconveniente....estoy intentando recuperar un MBR de windows XP con Ubuntu Live CD...pero necesito entrar con modo root, pero cuál es la clave?
<fernandito> l1950ff: a que te refieres con sin problemas... tienes algun problema con la version q viene en los repos???
<Xago> al no instalar, jamás te pide una clave cuando cargas el live cd
<joseefrainpb> xago: eso lo haces por consola con sudo su y enter  2 veces si mal no recuerdo
<fernandito> Xago:  si quieres una consola root solo necesitas hacer sudo -
<fernandito> Xago: sudo -i
<Xago> gracias :D
<Xago> fernandito,  Gracias
<l1950ff> es que intento instalar el Adobe Flash Player 10....y no me lo instala...me crea un virtual que no me permite instalarlo....no se si me explkico
<fernandito> l1950ff: mmm creo q no te xplicas...
<dabor> l1950ff: copia el archivo .so a la carpeta plugins
<zert> mimecar alguna ayudita _
<l1950ff> a ver que intento explicarme
<dabor> l1950ff: ~/.mozilla/plugins
<l1950ff> yo voy a la página web de Abobe...busci Adobe Flash Player...para ubuntu....me lo bajo e intento instalarlo y me da el siguiente mensaje "El paquete adobe-flash player..."es virtual....
<fernandito> l1950ff: y si agregas las repos y desde el aptitude o el sinaptyc como cualquier otro programa...
<fernandito> l1950ff: aptitude install flash-player
<joseefrainpb> l1950ff: yo lo instale por comandos desde el terminal, el descargo lo que necesitaba y listo
<zert> ..............
<l1950ff> y esos comandos son muy complicados?....es que soy un poco analfabeto...estoy empezando a familiarizarme con linux...
<Pablito> alguien sabe de algun manual para configurar los servicios en InspIRCd
<l1950ff> anote lo que me dijhisteis fernandito y dabor....
<Pablito> ?'
<joseefrainpb> el comando es algo largo voy a copiarlo en el chat privado, no se si por aca se puede
<Pablito> por que el chanserv no me pesca en mi servidor de InspIRCd
<Pablito> alguien sabe de algun manual para configurar los servicios en InspIRCd¿?
<dabor> l1950ff: si bajas el archivo tar.gz (es comprimido) el contenido tiene un .so, despues sigues los pasos que te indique
<dabor> l1950ff: como veras siempre hay varias formas de instalarlo
<joseefrainpb> l1950ff: copia y pega lo que te mande por el privado, eso no solo instala el flash sino el soporte a codec privativos como mp3
<dabor> joseefrainpb: si no es muy largo trendrias que pegarlo aca
<joseefrainpb> sudo apt-get install non-free-codecs libxine1-ffmpeg gxine mencoder mpeg2dec vorbis-tools id3v2 mpg321 mpg123 libflac++6 ffmpeg libmp4v2-0 totem-mozilla icedax tagtool easytag id3tool lame nautilus-script-audio-convert libmad0 libjpeg-progs libmpcdec3 libquicktime1 flac faac faad sox ffmpeg2theora libmpeg2-4 uudeview flac libmpeg3-1 mpeg3-utils mpegdemux liba52-dev
<fernandito> dabor: claro que tu forma es valida solo que es mejor tenerla gestionada desde el gestor de paquetes...
<dabor> fernandito: depende el gusto del cliente
<zert> >* ayuda..
<dabor> fernandito: pero si es mejor
<fernandito> zert: que paso???
<l1950ff> muchas gracias a todos...a ver si tengo suerte...
<l1950ff> un abrazo....y hasta otro dia
<zert> es q me taban ayudando y derrepent
<zert> nmadie m dijo naa.
<zert> XD
<fernandito> haber juegame cual es tu problema...
<zert> mira
<zert> sube
<zert> 10 llineas arriba
<zert> para no repetir todo
<zert> xd
<zert> en verdad son como 20 linea arriba
<fernandito> zert: ya tienes tres discos y no puedes instalar el grub en el mrb... eso es el problema???
<zert> algo asi...
<zert> ya instale el ubuntu...
<zert> pero no puedo tengo el booteo dual
<zert> por lo q linux esta instalado pero no puedo entrar
<zert> bootea el windows
<zurdito> zert:
<zurdito> instala primero windows , deja una particion libre . despues instala linux y corregi el grub 2
<zert> lo mejor seria isntaalr todo nuevo _
<fernandito> mmmm ok primero el orden de los discos los configuras en el bios, para desirle q busque el sistema en el disco donde tienes ubuntu
<zert> y como hago para instalarlo en el disco correcto
<zurdito> claro
<zurdito> pero primero instala windows
<zurdito> despues linux
<zurdito> no al revez
<zurdito> seguro hiciste al revez
<zert> pewren 1 a la ve zno m enreden
<xangua> !grub2
<kubot> GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<fernandito> despues es solo instalar el grub y ya esta
<zurdito> no es tan dificil
<zurdito> acordate de hacer area de intercambio
<zert> no este pc solo usa windows pero nunca lo ocupo por q tengo un mac, pero no quiero joder el mac sin estar seguro como funciona pero en este pc q es d descarga tengo 2 semanas intentando y nada
<zurdito> ;)
<fernandito> zurdito: eso es lo de menos con una par de lineas se arregla eso...
<zurdito> pero que lo haga del principio asi no le quedan las cosas pendientes , si se puede hacer todo desde el principio
<fernandito> zert: primero tienes q tener certeza q va a buscar el sitema operativo en elm disco donde esta el ubutu... eso lo configuras en la bios
<zurdito> vamos zert valla lo quiero en 2:30 hs de nuevo aca
<zert> jajaja
<zert> pera mira
<zert> quien me da el server
<xangua> supongo que tendrás la paciencia de volver a instalar windows, una hora me tomaba a mi :S
<zert> voy a entrar desde el mac
<fernandito> luego ejecutas una recuperacion de grub y talan... ya esta
<zert> y cualquier cos avoy preguntando
<xangua> !enter | zert
<kubot> zert: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<zert> para no hacer doble trabajo tengo que trabajar en pure data el fin de semana
<zurdito> mira que la primera consulta es sin cargo la segunda son 8 dolares
<zert> ja
<zurdito> xD
<zert> el enter es la costumbre del msn ;;;
<zert> aer si cambio el nick
<zert> jo no cambia
<zurdito> muerte a MAC
<zurdito> muerte !
<zert> */nick zErtorEr
<zert> no sirve
<xangua> zurdito: aquí nadie le desea muerte a nadie :S
<zert> jajaja
<zurdito> yo te deseo muerte a vos xangua
<zurdito> xDD
<xangua> zert: prueba sin el asterisco
<zurdito> te quedan minutos
<zert> yo use window smucho tiempo depsues mac y es o q uso a diario pero ahora toy obligado a migrar a linux y me da mas miedo que cuando cambie a mac
<zurdito> mira zert
<zert> xangua si lo hice pero no funciona por eso lo puse asi para ver si aca no sirve ese comando
<zurdito> la primera lo vas a sentir , despues te vas acostumbrar
<alfons> hola
<zurdito> miralo a xangua sino
<zert> denme el server
<zurdito> irc.freenode.net
<zurdito> :S
<zurdito> bueno en un rato vuelvo
 * zurdito away
<zert> ja no m lo se ... si entre desde un cd de recataux
<zert> fernandito estas_
<fernandito> si estoy...
<zert> saco los otros disco_
<zert> o los dejo conectado como para evitar_ o influye la forma d coneccion d los ide y satta
<zert> o el jumper
<fernandito> zert: no es necesario, solo influye como configuras tu bios
<zErtorEr> probando
<zErtorEr> aca toy en el mac
<zErtorEr> entoncs lo dejo asi
<zErtorEr> tsn cual esta?
<zErtorEr> no se si viste el !paste
<fernandito> claro eso no hay problema es solo configurar el bios
<zErtorEr> ya voy a reinstalar el win 7 voy a borrar todas las particiones y hare todo desde 0
<fernandito> zErtorEr: bueno suerte y pasiencia...:)
<zErtorEr> fernandito
<zErtorEr> ultima consulta....
<zErtorEr> 10.4 o 11.4
<fernandito> dime....
<zErtorEr> la 10 es lst
<fernandito> mmmm depende tu hardware y tus preferencias en graficos
<fernandito> si no vas a usar unity el 10.04 es mas estable... y confiable
<fernandito> si tu hardware es muy nuevo y quieres el unity metete el 11.04
<zErtorEr> no mi pc d escritorio la placa es basica a?o 2006 mas o menos
<zErtorEr> ja
<zErtorEr> Xd
<zErtorEr> dual core 3.0
<fernandito> tonses el 10.04 correra mejor...
<joseluis1978> perdonar q me meta... pero q ordenador es necesario para 11.04?
<joseluis1978> micro?grafica?memoria?
<fernandito> lo principal es tarjeta grafica con aceleracion grafica... lo vi corriendo bien en una pentium m con 1 giga de ram...
<joseluis1978> q opinas (este es el mio) athlon 64 3ghz, grafica xfx 9600 gt 512dd3 y 8gb de memoria ram?
<zErtorEr> basic mbr dicen todos los discos
<zErtorEr> toy quitando toda slas particiones
<joseluis1978> estoy encantado en 10.04
<zErtorEr> crear un disco d ubunto es mejor desd windows o en mac igual pueod hacerlo sin problema?
<JRamirez696> BUENAS TARDES.
<JRamirez696> Pregunta:
<JRamirez696> como puedo usar el grep para buscar esto.. ^
<JRamirez696> grep ^
<JRamirez696> Coincidencia en el fichero binario (entrada estándar)
<fernandito> mmm tenta contra eslash \^
<zErtorEr> zZz
<zErtorEr> se salio
<locum> buenas
<Soupermanito> buenas
<locum> buenas
<Soupermanito> buenas
<fernandito> buenas y buenas y buenas
<locum> jajaja
<locum> a ver vamos a darle caña
<locum> problemas con microfono , tarjeta de sonido AD1986A en ubuntu 11.04 kernel 2.6.38-8
<SourceX> locum, pero el ubuntu te reconoce la targeta?
<locum> si
<SourceX> anteriormente te funcionaba?
<locum> usualmente da problemas pero parcheando se solociona pero con esta version no
<locum> no es problema de reproduccion, es problema con grabacion
<locum> o sea solo el microfono
<locum> ahh es un portatil pbell easynote
<locum> el alsamixer no permite habilitar el mic
<locum> este es el alsaconfig http://paste.ubuntu.com/613685/
<dannyLopez> ln: creating hard link «/media/disco/z3r0-f15h/descargas/Descargas» => «Descargas»: Enlace cruzado entre dispositivos no permitido
<locum> SourceX,  ideas?
<SourceX> locum, eso es una targeta externa?
<SourceX> porque aveces tengo problemas de sonido con la mia que es otra marca y talvez pueda funcionar de la misma forma
<braiam> dannyLopez: porque no haces ln /media/disco/z3r0-f15h/descargas/Descargas Descargas/Descargas
<dannyLopez> ln: «/media/disco/z3r0-f15h/descargas/»: no se permiten enlaces fuertes para directorios
<braiam> ln -s dannyLopez
<dannyLopez> Pruebe `ln --help' para más información.
<braiam> ln -s /media/disco/z3r0-f15h/descargas/Descargas Descargas/Descargas
<dannyLopez> awsetbg: /home/danny/Descargas/warecide.jpg isn't an existing wallpaper or a valid option
<dannyLopez> me dice que no existe
<dannyLopez> bueno me voy gracias
<dannyLopez> bye
<locum> SourceX,  no es externa es  un portatil
<Soupermanito> locum, me pasas bien bien el modelo de tu maquina por favor?
<locum> Soupermanito,  packard bell mx 45-009
<locum> no vas a encontrar casi nada de info
<Soupermanito> ya veremos
<locum> Soupermanito,  tuve q editar el driver de la webcam y regenerar el script q tenia publicado debido al kernel nuevo
<Soupermanito> jo, y nesecitas el kernel nuevo? o solo porque es nuevo lo queres?
<locum> no no
<locum> el driver de la webcam funcionaba con un componente q no se incluye en el kernel del 11.04
<Soupermanito> oh
<Soupermanito> ok
<locum> si quieres luego te paso el script
<Soupermanito> nah
<Soupermanito> locum podes instalar hwinfo y pasarme el pastebin de hwinfo --sound
<locum> ok ahora mismo lo instalo
<locum> Soupermanito, http://paste.ubuntu.com/613918/
<locum> ahi te fue
<Soupermanito> hehehe, ahora si encontramos toneladas de info :D
<locum> jajaja
<locum> con q parametro con hda intel?
<Soupermanito> Intel 82801G (ICH7 Family)
<locum> si igualmente te aviso es la AD1986A
<locum> de analog devices
<Soupermanito> pues eso no es lo que dice ahi
<locum> jajaja pero si es lo q dice el fabricante, el tema es que es una cosa rara
<locum> la placa base con sonido onboard es intel
<locum> pero el chip de sonido es el AD1986A, el de la AC 97
<mimecar> AC'97 es un chip de audio genérico
<mimecar> realtek lo pone en muchos equipos
<locum> mimecar,  lo se pero este no es de realtek sino de Analog devices
<locum> otra empresa
<mimecar> puede ser de analog y llevar el chip
<locum> es un caos este portatil con linux
<locum> solo iba medianamente bien en la 8.04
<mimecar> para el próximo comprobarás bien el soporte
<locum> lo dudo de verdad, ojala este equivocado
<mimecar> es un packarbell mx45?
<locum> si pero la version 009
<locum> igualmente x ej la webcam es la syntek 1135 , q montan asus y demas
<locum> vengo sobreviviendo con un script q me hice de instalacion hace unos años
<Soupermanito> locum, http://www.ubuntu-es.org/?q=node/120048
<locum> solo q ayer tuve q cambiarlo pq se deja de usar un componente a partir de este kernel
<mimecar> si ese es el caso no podrás actualizar más el kernel
<aguitel> mimecar, abandone
<locum> mimecar,  lo de la webcam lo tengo solucionado para futuras versiones
<locum> estoy pendiente de configurar todo y dejar los drivers modificados junto con el script en la nube
<locum> Soupermanito,  ese link no me dice nada
<mimecar> que manía de decir la "nube" cuando es solo usas un servidor de la red
<Soupermanito> XD
<Soupermanito> dice que hagas alsaupgrade :p
<locum> mimecar,  jajajaja si lo q pasa q si digo server es pq es mio
<locum> y como se trata de subirlo al ubuntu one
<mimecar> lo subes aun servidor web
<Soupermanito> locum, http://toro.ymipollo.com/117812.intel-corporation-82801g-ich7-family-li.html
<Soupermanito> XD
<locum> Soupermanito,  creo q no has entendido el fallo
<Soupermanito> mimecar, se dice la nube porque no sabes donde ni en que servidor de ubuntu esta
<Soupermanito> locum, lo entiendo, no te anda el mic pero todo lo demas si
<Soupermanito> pero no se porque
<locum> ni tu ni medio planeta sabe pq jajaja
<Soupermanito> XD
<mimecar> Soupermanito: ese término lo han puesto de moda los de marketing
<mimecar> servidores web, correo o archivos existen desde hace muchos años
<Soupermanito> oye intentaste no usar alsa? con pulseaudio? jack?
<locum> como como¿
<Soupermanito> pues en ves de usar alsa como servidor de sonido
<locum> a q te refieres
<Soupermanito> usar otro servicio
<locum> mmm nop
<Soupermanito> como pulseaudio, o el complicadisimo jack?
<locum> no tengo ni idea
<Soupermanito> si con jack no tenes microfono entonces vas jodido porque jack se usa mas que nada para setear servidores de radio en linea
<Soupermanito> XD
<Soupermanito> asi que tiene soporte para dos millones de microfonos
<locum> mmmm a ver como dato curioso , si pones el mic y golpeas el portatil sube la barra de ruido jajaja
<Soupermanito> jajaja
<Soupermanito> XD
<Soupermanito> puede ser que este rotado
<mimecar> locum: entonces el micrófono si que funciona
<mimecar> y lo tienes con volumen bajo
<locum> no
<mimecar> no puedes tener señal de algo que no funciona
<locum> mimecar,  la señal es del conector jack
<locum> de entrada de mic
<locum> no del microfono del portatil
<locum> otra cosa rara el alsamixer al pulsar tab y ver el tema de grabacion no le puedo dar volumen el mic
<flypp> buenas. Mi hermano quiere que le instale el juego Minecraft. En la página de descarga hay un pequeño (muy pequeño) archivo jar, y ejecutándolo aparece una pantalla de login. Parece que todo el motor se descarga desde un servidor en estados unidos, mientras que la desarrolladora está afincada en suiza. En la página de registro no hay condiciones de uso alguna. En las condiciones de uso de la página web, se dice lo de siempre: puede
<flypp> el tema, es que no me fío un pelo. Sé que hay mucha gente que lo juega. Alguno lo jugáis? diríais que es fiable?
<locum> flypp,  te casite hoy?
<locum> aun sigo con el problema del microfono jajaja
<flypp> estuve de viaje
<locum> ok
<locum> mimecar,  Soupermanito  alguna idea sobre el tema del microfono?
<jorge4> locum arriba  a la derecha hay un icono con un altavoz o parlante...ponte sobre el y haz clic con el BOTON DERECHO. SE ABRE UNA VENTANA...PULSA AL FINAL EN PREFERENCIAS DEL SONIDO
<jorge4> En la ventana que se abre...Pulsa en ENTRADA y despues despliega con un clic donde pone CONECTOR
<jorge4> y alli prueba a ver con las diferentes opciones
<locum> jorge4,  te has perdido media pelicula creo, eso no funciona
<jorge4> locum y estas seguro el micro funciona?
<locum> ???
<locum> el micro no funciona
<locum> el resto del audio si
<jorge4> ok..ya..me refiero a que deseas poner un micro externo ¿no?
<locum> si te refieres al microfono si es funcional la respuesta es si, x cierto es un portatil
<locum> nada de externo el mic built in es el q no va
<jorge4> ah ok ..el micro del propio portatil
<jorge4> y que portali es?
<jorge4> portatil
<locum> pbell easynote mx 45-009
<vientosolar> alguien por aca?
<adrian15> !pregunta | vientosolar
<kubot> vientosolar: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<vientosolar> ;) como hago para revisar la configuracion del wifi de mi portatil
<locum> a q te refieres?
<vientosolar> es que tengo acceso a la red por cable, pero no reconoce la Wifi.
<vientosolar> parece que el router no esta enviando señal y los de timofonica dijeron que revisara mi configuracion
<adrian15> vientosolar: Usa pastebin para pasarnos la salida de
<adrian15> vientosolar: sudo ifconfig -a              (perdón no quería partir la linea tan pronto)
<locum> vientosolar,  bufffffffffff seran hdp
<locum> q tienes un monopuerto?
<omikron4> seguro que sera una broadcom vientosolar puede ser?
<vientosolar> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/613938/
<adrian15> vientosolar: Por cierto, esa wifi te ha en Linux alguna vez? Preguntas por tema configuración con un nuevo router? O directamente desde cero?
<vientosolar> si, claro, esta mañana estaba bien.. pero desde la tarde no funciona
<vientosolar> no se mueve el boton del wifi.. por eso digo que parece que no esta difundiendo
<adrian15> vientosolar: El applet de networkmanager te enseña la red inalambrica de tu router?
<vientosolar> no conozco ese applet
<omikron4> vientosolar: en toria deberia funcionar.. igual tiene desconectado y debe acrivar la red inalambrica
<adrian15> vientosolar: El applet de red normal y corriente. Ufff. No sé que nombre le han puesto en Ubuntu.
<omikron4> activar*
<vientosolar> si con ese estoy conectado..
<adrian15> omikron4: Es verdad, con el botón derecho. Podría ser.
<vientosolar> ? me perdi...
<adrian15> vientosolar: Si le das al botón izquierdo en él deberías ver tu red local con cable conectada y luego las wifis disponibles. Qué es lo que ves?
<omikron4> en el demonio de redes.. boton derecho.. activar red inalambrica
<vientosolar> aparece auto eth0
<vientosolar> y en la inalambrica el nombre de mi red y de otra...
<vientosolar> pero se queda conectando
<adrian15> vientosolar: Dale con el botón izquierdo a tu red.
<vientosolar> intenta conectarse... pero no pasa nada mas
<adrian15> vientosolar: Entiendo que el router está configurado con dhcp.... o has configurado tu red manualmente?
<vientosolar> y luego de un rato, me pide la clave, se la escribo y nada..
<vientosolar> no, no lo he configurado yo
<omikron4> primero te pedira la contraseña del anillo que ess la tuya de administrador vientosolar, despues la de red
<adrian15> vientosolar: Qué máquina tienes?
<vientosolar> el cuadro de dialogo dice WAP y WAP2
<vientosolar> toshiba
<vientosolar> es un portatil
<vientosolar> L-505
<omikron4> despues son case sensitive.. debes ponerla tal cual es.. si hay mayusculas.. pos mayusculas
<vientosolar> no, nada..
<vientosolar> :(
<adrian15> vientosolar: Ok. Me imagino que el portatil lleva un rato encendido. ¿Puedes probar estos comandos a ver si se resuelve el tema? Perderás la conexión a internet momentaneamente. http://paste.ubuntu.com/613941/
<adrian15> vientosolar: O acaso has "dormido" tu portatil ?
<vientosolar> pues no me he dormido encima de el
<vientosolar> no..
<vientosolar> estaba trabajando
<adrian15> vientosolar: Luego si esto no funciona pues... está claro. Apagar y encender el router.
<vientosolar> ya vuelvo
<omikron4> eso creo que es deprecated adrian15 me temo que es.. sudo service netwok-manager start / stop
<adrian15> vientosolar: Me refiero a la opción de "Dormir".
<adrian15> omikron4: Ya, bueno. Creo que sigue funcionando aunque en la 11.04 no sé si lo he probado.
<vientosolar> no, no funciona.. tengo 11.04
<vientosolar> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<vientosolar> Upstart job, you may also use the stop(8) utility, e.g. stop network-manager
<adrian15> vientosolar: Sí que funciona, eso es una advertencia no un error.
<adrian15> vientosolar: Si lo quieres probar tendrás que poner todos los comandos. Al segundo perderás internet.
<vientosolar> ya volvi
<vientosolar> Upstart job, you may also use the start(8) utility, e.g. start network-manager
<vientosolar> network-manager start/running, process 3412
<vientosolar> eso fue lo que salio al final del ultimo comando
<omikron4> eso quiere decir que funciona el network manager
<vientosolar> oigan como es que es ese comando que es parecido al ifconfig?
<adrian15> vientosolar: Ahora el applet del networkmanager se te recompondrá poco a poco e irán apareciendo las redes inalambricas. Cuando esté la tuya prueba a entrar a ver si ahora te coge la pass.
<omikron4> vientosolar: el iwconfig
<vientosolar> como se le quita el modo monitor?
<vientosolar> ahora que me acuerdo, hace unos dias se lo active para probar algo de un curso que estaba siguiendo
<adrian15> vientosolar: network-manager usa ifconfig, iwconfig u otros para simplicar la interacción con las redes al usuario.
<rolonavarta> alguno instalo, probo y configuro lightdm¿?
<omikron4> tienes el aircrack vientosolar?
<vientosolar> si
<vientosolar> creo que se lo alcance a instalar
<omikron4> pues sudo airmon-ng start interfaz
<omikron4> interfaz
<adrian15> omikron4: No será stop ?
<omikron4> interfaz = wlan0, mon0, etc
<omikron4> eso.. perdon stop
<adrian15> omikron4: Y tiene que poner la interfaz de monitorización (mon0) no la fisica (wlan0).
<adrian15> vientosolar: Puedes conectar a la inalambrica?
<omikron4> yo he puesto todas porque a veces wlan0 no tiene candidato mon0
<omikron4> por ejemplo en la r8187
<adrian15> omikron4: Ok. Tienes más experiencia que yo parece er.
<vientosolar> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/613943/
<vientosolar> no no conecta a la inalambrica
<vientosolar> wlan0		RTL8180/RTL8185	r8180
<omikron4> vientosolar:  me temo que para esos drivers lo mismo tienes que bajar los del realtek
<vientosolar> no entendi que hizo ese comando
<vientosolar> tons que tengo que hacer?
<vientosolar> buscar los drivers de realtek?
<omikron4> aunque los de compat-wireless tambien tienen incluido ese driver
<adrian15> vientosolar: Has probado a reiniciar el router. A veces los chips de los routers baratos de Telefonica como que se cuelgan.
<omikron4> en realtek tienen los drivers para linux tambien :)
<vientosolar> pues lo he apagado varias veces
<vientosolar> pero no lo he reseteado
<vientosolar> se supone que los de timofonica lo reiniciaron tambien
<adrian15> vientosolar: No, no, me referia apagar y encender.
<vientosolar> hablas del reset
<adrian15> vientosolar: Has podido hacer la prueba con algún Windows para descartar que yo que sé que la pass de wireless sea diferente de la que pones tú o algo?
<vientosolar> si, en este mismo equipo tengo W7
<Soupermanito> locum, y probaste otro servidor de sonido?
<vientosolar> y tampoco reconoce la Wifi
<omikron4> vientosolar: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=26&PFid=5&Level=6&Conn=5&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true
<adrian15> vientosolar: Pues entra al router y cambia la pass de wireless por una fácil, ves que va, y luego ya le pones una dificil.
<adrian15> vientosolar: Porque en W7 dices que no te reconoce la wifi... te llega a preguntar user y pass y luego no te entra .... o como ?
<vientosolar> no tengo la clave para acceder al home del router... :S me la cambiaron los de timo
<vientosolar> en w7 solo aparece la red, pero cuando intento conectarme desaparece. No se deja elegir para conectar.
<omikron4> siempre puedes resetearla que para eso es tuya, jeje
<locum> ufffff acabo de leerme la documentacion de alsa
<locum> el ubuntu 11.04 no trae incorporado este archivo ~/.asoundrc
<vientosolar> cual es el kernel del 11.04?
<locum> 2.6.38-8
<omikron4> la mayoria de aparatos electricos tienen un agujerito donde con un palillo le vuelves a poner como de fabrica vientosolar
<fabio> holas, tengo 3 nameservers en mi resolv.conf, pero solo lo intenta con el primero, y si no lo consigue no pasa la peticion al segundo, eso es normal? quiero usar los 3 que permte el resolver
<locum> Soupermanito, el ubuntu 11.04 no trae incorporado este archivo ~/.asoundrc
<adrian15> fabio: Define "no lo consigue". El dns responde que una máquina no existe? O el dns no responde?
<vientosolar> omikron4 el enlace me muestra drivers de audio...
<adrian15> vientosolar: Tampoco tienes otro portatil que tenga windows dónde probar si tu router ofrece conexión inalambrica correctamente, verdad ? Tú W7 lo descarto porque parece que tienes problemas de drivers.
<fabio> adrian15: hago host ejemplo.com, y me devuelve
<fabio> host ejemplo.com not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<adrian15> fabio: Es correcto.
<fabio> si hago un dig ejemplo.com @server2
<fabio> tira
<fabio> pero por defecto me da el error
<vientosolar> el archivo que descarga es .fedora.zip..
<adrian15> fabio: Sí. Es el comportamiento por defecto.
<fabio> y como se hace para que use los 3 escalados adrian15
<omikron4> pues vientosolar siento que tu computer tambien se confunda ahi pues yo no leo nada de sonido sino algo para fedora.. lo que pasa es que es para kernel del 2.6.x
<omikron4> no se como es asi
<vientosolar> si, me descargo un archivo v15 fedora
<omikron4> pero es wlan.nic no se cuantos
<adrian15> fabio: El fichero ese lo que hace es que si el primer DNS no responde entonces va a pedir al segundo. Idem con segundo y el tercero.
<vientosolar> rtl8180_linuxdrv_v15_fedora3
<fabio> nop, si hago un host ejemplo.com
<fabio> me da not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<fabio> tendria k haberselo pedido al segundo
<fabio> que el si que sabe resolverlo
<adrian15> fabio: Me imagino que el primer servidor dns te lo defines tú. Has de configurar bind para que tenga como relay dns al segundo dns.
<fabio> adrian15: es incorrecto
<Soupermanito> locum, ni idea que es ese archivo
<fabio> voy a seguir buscando y te comento por si kieres saberlo tu tb
<omikron4> vientosolar: es un driver para compilar de wlan para tu inalambrica
<adrian15> fabio: A ver fabio. :) Ya te lo he explicado ;). Una cosa es lo que tú que quieres que te haga la resolución de dns de Linux y otra cosa es cómo realmente funciona. Si el primero te dice que un dominio no existe pues no existe y se acabó.
<vientosolar> omikron4 si puedes por privado ayudarme a compilar ese archivo, te lo agradezco
<LuisMi> amigos compilé el driver de mi tarjeta de red..
<LuisMi> es una ralink 3062
<locum> LuisMi, felicidades :D
<LuisMi> si doy un iwlist scanning. me detecta las redes inalámbricas de alrededor..
<LuisMi> pero ahora como hago para que se conecte
<LuisMi> a mi red?
<LuisMi> hay algún comando para que se conecte a la red?
<Soupermanito> LuisMi, tendrias que poder usar el manejador de redes preinstalado
<Soupermanito> el que viene por default, ya usa los drivers que hiciste
<LuisMi> ya reinicié varias veces.. y aparece atenuada el wirelles
<adrian15> Yo me voy a dormir en nada. Explicadle a fabio que quien yerra es él y que configure su dns local para hacer dns relay  (bueno parece ser que se le conoce como forwarding) y se deje de historias. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto#Caching%20Server%20configuration
#ubuntu-es 2011-05-28
<locum> Soupermanito,  !!
<zErtorEr> confiezo q hoy dia amo a fernandito <-- jajaj el unico q tuvo la paciencia en este dia de poder ayudarme y resolver mi problema, despues d 5 horas pudimos resolver el problema era mas facil de lo que parecia
<fernandito> atatau.... no es mutuo.... jajajajaja
<locum> socorro
<locum> me he cargado el audio
<torrento> che alguien sabe por que desde ubuntu 10.10 en adelante los juegos se ejecutan con dos franjas negras al costado??
<adrian15> torrento: Eso es la resolución. Verifica tengas los drivers correctos de la tarjeta de video.
<ivancp> tengo una cuenta "normal" en un servidor, como puedo saber si mis crontasks se estan ejecutando_
<ivancp> ?
<Soupermanito> supongo que con crontab -l
<Lamusj> Buenas Noche, tengo un problema con el portatil de un amigo, le installe ubuntu y cada rato pide que le ponga la contraseña de deposito de claves! :/
<Lamusj> le pongo la contraseña del sistema y nadaaa :s
<portagewizard> Gentoo es la solucion
<Soupermanito> hola Lamusj
<Lamusj> Soupermanito, xD
<Soupermanito> Lamusj, la contraseña del deposito de claves puede ser distinta a la del sistema
<Soupermanito> en teoria hasta deberia
<portagewizard> Pues le pones la contrasena y ya
<chilicuil> el anillo de claves es un gestor de claves (ahahaha, que pedo conmigo), sirve para que no tengas que escribir las contraseñas de la red wireless por ejemplo, son 2 cosas diferentes
<chilicuil> 1 contraseña del sistema y otra para guardar claves =)
<Lamusj> pero es que le cpongo la clave que le puse al instalar y me dice que no es la clavee
<chilicuil> claro que no
<chilicuil> son 2 cosas diferentes =)
<chilicuil> aunque en algunos casos no dudo que escriban la misma clave
 * george2002 cree que ya se perdio el dicho de "el compu es personal" con el anillo de clav
<Lamusj> pero nunca le puse una de deposito de claves
<chilicuil> para evitart escribir las 2 claves, puedes usar un modulo de pam para gdm que desbloquea el anillo, eso se hace por defecto, pero por alguna razon en algunas maquinas se desconfigura
<Soupermanito> seguro que ese es el problema
 * chilicuil no entiende como pasa eso
<dvillarp> Buenas noches a todos
<chilicuil> buenas noches dvillarp
<dvillarp> chilicuil, buenas noches
<dvillarp> con el nuevo grub2 no me aclaro, y no sé como hacer que cambie el arranque y el tiempo de espera (la utilidad que uso desde el GUI no lo hace bien)
<dvillarp> podéis ayudarme?
<aguitel> usa startupmanager
<dvillarp> aguitel, desde consola? o desde el gui?
<aguitel> gui
<dvillarp> me da que no lo tengo instalado
<dvillarp> aguitel, gracias
<aguitel> sudo aptitude install startupmanager
<dvillarp> aguitel, lo tenía instalado, aunque no lo encontraba en los menúes...
<dvillarp> voy a reiniciar, a ver si me lo ha cogido bien
<dvillarp> Muchas gracias
<_nano_> hola chicos, alguien me podría dar una pista... tengo sonido en mi laptop, pero cuando conecto los audífonos no recibo ningún sonido en ellos, y los partlantes siguen funcionando (maverik)
<dvillarp> nada, no me lo hace bien
<dvillarp> la línea de arranque por defecto,no me la coge
<aguitel> haz:sudo aptitude install grub2 os-prober && sudo update-grub2
<dvillarp> haciendolo
<dvillarp> qué os-prober?
<aguitel> para reconocer otros so
<dvillarp> ah, ok
<george2002> _nano_: eso es problema con la clavija de la lap
<aguitel> george2002, que sabes de planeta ubuntu blog ?
<george2002> aguitel: hola men, nada, hasta ahorita me siento frente a la pc para webiarr
<aguitel> george2002, jajaja
<george2002> XD
<dvillarp> Voy a probar
<george2002> aguitel: no tiene index O_O
<george2002> http://www.planetubuntu.es/
<dvillarp> nada
<aguitel> george2002, tenia mal el marcador
<george2002> ok
<george2002> http://planet.ubuntu.com/ esta si rula
<aguitel> george2002, no me da ahora
<george2002> O_o pos algo pasa ctu servi de inter
<aguitel> a vos te abre?
<george2002> aguitel: la segunda si
<aguitel> george2002, la segund aes en ingles
<george2002> si men
<george2002> la primera no tiene nada instalado
<george2002> solo el servidor y la raiz
<dvillarp> nada, no me rula
<dvillarp> muchas gracias  a todos
<dvillarp> me piro a la camita
<ubuntu_10> necesito ayuda. alguien me podria ayudar?
<george2002> si, si solo dices q te pasa
<ubuntu_10> es que necesito especificaciones con las particinones de linuxmint. yo uso ubuntu.
<george2002> pues a preguntas simples respuestas cortas, a partir el disco
<jmanuel_cool> ubuntu_10, son las mismas particiones, es decir, el mismo formato
<george2002> jmanuel_cool: hi may freind
<jmanuel_cool> george2002, jau ar you?
<locum> lol
<george2002> XD good aqui mirando cun teclado y piano para midi que me prestaron para tocar un rato XD
<locum> una media dificil como instalo una tarjeta de sonido q ya esta puesta fisicamente
<locum> y linux dice q no hay
<locum> jajaja
<george2002> locum: mira si por bio le estas dando proriedad
<jmanuel_cool> george2002, rosegarden es bueno para los midis
<locum> borre el pulseaudio y luego lo volvi a instalar
<locum> ahi se jodio el invento
<george2002> jmanuel_cool: si lo tengo instalado
<george2002> pero no me responde al momento,
<george2002> estoy buscando porque
<locum> george2002,  a q te refieres con el bios
<george2002> locum: comente porque no escribistes los del pulse, pero eso no tiene mucho que ver es mas custion de modulos
<locum> ni idea le estaba buscando la vuelta para hacer funcionar el puto microfono y al final me cargue el sonido
<george2002> locum: reinstalaste pulse?
<jmanuel_cool> locum, george2002 a ver si cuando se puso a jugar con el pulseaduio lo mandó a una blacklist el módulo
<locum> george2002,  si
<jmanuel_cool> locum, ¿intentaste con alsa?
<locum> alsamixer no lo encuentra y no lo puedo instalar
<Osmodivs> Hola, cada vez que la resolucion de mi montor se estropea, reinstalo el driver de nVidia y se arregla, pero esta vez no me deja, pasa  esto:  osmodivs@Djiin:~$ sudo service gdm stop
<Osmodivs> [sudo] password for osmodivs:
<Osmodivs> Warning: Fake initctl called, doing nothing.
<Osmodivs>  Uso Ubuntu 11.04 64bits
<locum> si sirve de algo el pulse lo quite con purge
<george2002> Osmodivs: porque no te vas por la direccion de gdm
<Osmodivs> george2002,  Dime cual es
<jmanuel_cool> locum, ese es el detalle, si desinstalas algo con purge, elimina TODO lo referente a ese paquete, no importa que sean modulos necesarios para haver funcionar algo
<LuisMi> amigos.. saben de alguna marca de webcam que funcione en linux?
<Soupermanito> casi todas
<Soupermanito> remarco el casi
<locum> jmanuel_cool,  hay algun tipo de arreglo?
<george2002> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop Osmodivs
<jmanuel_cool> locum, lamento decirte que YO no puedo ayudarte en ese particular, desconozco el caso y no te sería de mucha ayuda
<Osmodivs> george2002, Na, tampoco sirve, Ni siquiera puedo entrar en Recovery Mode en Grub, entro, pero se congela
<george2002> locum: es interna o una targeta externa?
<locum> george2002,  interna onboard
<locum> es un portatil con hda intel
<locum> ad1986a
<george2002> y si te esperas a una actualizacion?
<juanantonio> Buenas
<jmanuel_cool> LuisMi, yo tengo una creative y no me ha fallado hasta ahora
<george2002> Osmodivs:  bueno yo tengo un pc de 64 pero nunca instalo so de 64, el driver es para dicho sistema?
<juanantonio> Ya tengo tarjeta de sonido reconocida por el sistema, con sólo instalar a 10.10
<locum> george2002,  jajaja si voy a actualizar a mint debian
<locum> o arch
<locum> si total me voy a tener q pelear igual
<Osmodivs> george2002, Si, 64 bits. osmodivs@Djiin:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Osmodivs> Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<Osmodivs> utility, e.g. service gdm stop
<Osmodivs> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<Osmodivs> Upstart job, you may also use the stop(8) utility, e.g. stop gdm
<george2002> locum: XD bueno yo ando como compra y venta de carros, un rato con este y luego quien sabe
<LuisMi> y que modelo es jmanuel_cool
<locum> me molesta de mala manera q ubuntu tenga tanto fallo de algo tan generico
<george2002> Osmodivs: ahorita estas en live'
<Osmodivs> locum Como la resolucion del monitor
<george2002> ?
<locum> ?
<jmanuel_cool> george2002, /etc/init.d/gdm3 stop/start
<Osmodivs> george2002, No, no estoy en live, pero estoy en una resolucion muy mala, todo se ve gigante, y en nVidia settings solo tengo dos opciones de resolucion, que se ven MEGA gigantes
<locum> si me dices la webcam syntek te lo entiendo pero resolucion?
<george2002> Osmodivs: y para que quieres mastar gdm?
<george2002> matar
<jmanuel_cool> LuisMi, la neta que no se, me la regalaron sin caja y sólo dice "creative"
<george2002> jmanuel_cool: esta con la x corriendo
<george2002> jmanuel_cool: yo tengo una de 128 bi en la caja
<Osmodivs> george2002, Lo dire otra vez. La resolucion de mi pantalla se frego. La unica forma de arreglarlo (como ya lo e hecho antes) es re instalar el driver de Nvidia (y el del repositorio no me sirve porque lo necesito para algo especial LUXRENDER), pero ahora no me deja detener el gdm
<jmanuel_cool> george2002, para instalar el driver privativo de nvidia ¿no Osmodivs ?
<Osmodivs> jmanuel_cool, Si
<jmanuel_cool> Osmodivs, /etc/init.d/gdm3 stop/start
<jmanuel_cool> Osmodivs, pero, si estas desde un live; al instalar el driver privativo y te pida reiniciar
<jmanuel_cool> ¿o estas haciencdo chroot?
<Osmodivs> osmodivs@Djiin:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/gdm3 stop
<Osmodivs> sudo: /etc/init.d/gdm3: command not found
<Osmodivs> No estoy en live
<jmanuel_cool> Osmodivs, haz un ls en /etc/init.d/
<Osmodivs> jmanuel_cool, ¿Que es lo que debo de encontrar ahi?
<george2002> Osmodivs: que esta corriendo si gdm o gdm3
<jmanuel_cool> Osmodivs, se supone que varias cositas, entre otras el enlace REAL a gdm o gdm o lo que sea tu entorno gráfico de turno
<_nano_> hola chicos, alguien me podría dar una pista... tengo sonido en mi laptop, pero cuando conecto los audífonos no recibo ningún sonido en ellos, y los partlantes siguen funcionando (maverik)
<Osmodivs> Pues, despues de fancontrol, esta gdm, y despues gkrellmd
<jmanuel_cool> Osmodivs, a ve intenta con esto: sudo invoke.rc gdm stop
<george2002> _nano_: cuando metes el plus se supone que este levante una latica y corte el sonido a los parlantes y deje solo el de los audifonos
<_nano_> george2002: así es, pero no funciona
<Osmodivs> command not found
<george2002> _nano_: corre un live, solo para descarter el so, cosa que dudo
<_nano_> george2002: pero en win2 sí funciona
<_nano_> :s
<george2002> O_o santa confusiones badman
<george2002> _nano_: cuanto canales tienes?
<_nano_> de entrada?
<_nano_> 2
<_nano_> aunque en teoría es la misma entrada
<_nano_> 1 salida doble  / 1 entrada de mic
<george2002> _nano_: pulse esta en estereo o 4.1, por hay puede estar los disparos
<juanantonio> Por si sirve de algo con lo el sonido, yo ayer no tenía sonido en mi PC con Lucid 64, he actualizado a 10.10, instalado restricted extras y ya escucho MP3 sin problemas. Si no es eso, siento la molestia
<_nano_> juanantonio: mi problema va con los periféricos no tanto con los codecs, gracias de todas formas bro
<juanantonio> Es que yo ayer pensaba lo mismo ;)
<juanantonio> pero de nada
<_nano_> george2002: ese es el problema, estoy usando ALSA
<_nano_> pero me dice que pulse también está ejecutandose
<george2002> _nano_: mun drivers! win monta los originales y es por cmos que maneja el integrado, estoy especulando claro
<george2002> pero podrias preguntarle a mi freind google a ver que te dice
<locum> _nano_,  esa pelicula ya la vi
<_nano_> locum: cuál?
<locum> q tienes hda intel?
<_nano_> locum: no dude, hda ati sb
<locum> te funciona el microfono?
<_nano_> locum: buen punto, deja checarlo
<_nano_> locum: sip, sí funciona
<locum> q sueret
<locum> suerte jaja
<locum> q version estas usando
<_nano_> 10.10
<locum> hay unos post sobre el tema , miraste en google?
<_nano_> intenté buscar, pero sin resultados
<_nano_> y como estaba aquí, pensé en que tal ves alguien ya había pasado por lo mismo
<_nano_> ya sabes, soporte más "live"
<_nano_> hehe
<_nano_> pero creo que tendré que amagar al tal google para que me de las respuestas que quiero
<locum> yo tengo un problema similar
<locum> y buscando pa lo mio vi lo tuyo pero no recuerdo donde
<locum> :S
<_nano_> hahaha
<_nano_> y que problema tienes tú?
<_nano_> tal ves yo buscando lo mío encuentre el tuyo
<_nano_> xD
<locum> hda intel  ad1986a , el microfono no funciona
<locum> probando y probando me borre hasta la tarjeta de sonido del ubuntu
<_nano_> uff
<locum> asi q ahora mismo no tengo ni audio
<_nano_> vale si encuentro algo te aviso
<locum> dificil yo estoy en la 11.04
<locum> q le queda media hora de vida
<locum> lo q me tarda por bajar el mint debian jajaja
<_nano_> hahaha
<_nano_> ok ok
<_nano_> ese problema fue en el 11?
<locum> si
<locum> q portatil tienes?
<_nano_> una hp dv4
<Gus81> tengo un problema con thunderbird, recien instalado, abri un link y me pregunto con que deberia abrirlo, le meti la ruta de firefox, /usr/share/applications/firefox pero esta mal esta ruta
<Gus81> y no me abre ningun link ahora
<Gus81> tengo que modificar la ruta del firefox, en ese cartel que seleccione mal la ruta decia que la podia modificar desde las preferencias de thunderbird
<Gus81> pero no encuentro donde
<Gus81> alguien sabe como puedo modificar la ruta?
<Gus81> Cuak!
<braiam> Gus81: qué escritorio usas?
<Gus81> braiam, Kde
<Gus81> braiam, Kubuntu 11.04
<Javier> alguien me puede ayudar con una pagina web??
<Gus81> Javier, si... pregunta directamente, si alguien te puede ayudar te van a responder
<Javier> a quien le pregunto?? Gus81
<Javier> Necesito ayuda con registro de usuarios para una pagina web
<Javier> ayudenme por favor
<Gus81> Javier, pero eso es de programación web...?
<Javier> es con Weebly Gus
<Javier> cual es tu canal?
<Gus81> Javier, es que este canal es de soporte de Ubuntu
<Javier> Pero si me podes ayudar??
<Gus81> Javier, hace una cosa, pone el comando /list en tu cliente de IRC y busca un canal de soporte web
<Gus81> che alguien me puede ayudar con lo mio?
<george2002> Gus81: la ruta creo que es asia el bin de firefox
<Gus81> george2002, ya se cual es la ruta, pero como la pongo?
<Gus81> george2002, o sea cuando la puse anteriormente tilde para que recuerde esa opcion
<Gus81> me decia en el cartel que la podia modificar desde las preferencias del thunderbird
<Gus81> pero no encuentro de donde
<Gus81> voy a las preferencias y no se donde esta esa opcion
<Gus81> la unica que me queda es entrar en avanzado, editor de configuracion, pero es un lio barbaro, me mando una cagada y estoy en el horno
<george2002> dame un momen
<Gus81> george2002, no hay problema, ahora vengo, cualquier cosa dejame un privado
<george2002> ok
<solovoy> alguien en la sala ?
<Mistery159> yo
<solovoy> compile el codigo fuente de banshee para poder poner un parche pero despues decidi volver a la version de los repositorios, pero ahora banshee no me anda bien
<solovoy> ademas no me aparece en el menu aplicaciones y tampoco cuando quiero abrir un archivo de musica
<Mistery159> pues... de banshee no se nada
<Mistery159> prefiero amarok :S
<Gus81> sigo con el problema del thnderbird, alguien podria ayudarme?
<solovoy> cual es el problema ? Gus81
<Guest20946> hola
<Guest20946> Luego de una actualización no puedo iniciar las X como un usuario normal solo como ROOT
<Guest20946> alguna idea?
<Gus81> solovoy, lo instale hace un rato, fui abrir un link y me pregunto con que programa deberia abrirlo, le indique con firefox, pero me equivoque de ruta
<Gus81> le puse /usr/share/application/firefox y no es era esa y tilde la casilla para que lo recuerde encima...
<Gus81> en la ventana decia que podia cambiarlo nuevamente en las preferencias del thunderbird, pero no encuentro donde
<solovoy> Gus81, ahi lo estoy instalando para ver si encuentro la opcion
<Gus81> solovoy, la ruta es /usr/bin/firefox pero ahora no logro encontrar donde ponerla
<Gus81> solovoy, ok, muchas gracias!
<eDk> buenas
<Guest25212> hola
<eDk> holas Guest25212
<Guest25212> existe algun SRS WOW HD para linux
<Guest25212> hola eDk
<eDk> SRS WOW?
<Guest25212> un programa que mejora la calidad del sonido
<Guest25212> o la claridad
<solovoy> Gus81,
<Gus81> solovoy, si
<solovoy> fijate en
<solovoy> Edit -> Preferences -> Advanced -> Config Editor
<solovoy> en network.protocol-handler.app.http si podes cambiaro
<solovoy> me tengo que ir
<Gus81> solovoy, ok, ahora pruevo de cambiarlo, muchas gracias!!!
<Gus81> solovoy, no tengo esa opcion
<Gus81> solovoy, estas o ya te fuiste?
<aproblemado> no puedo iniciar sesion como usuario normal luego de una actualización
<aproblemado> alguien me puede ayudar?
<Gus81> aproblemado, probaste creando un nuevo usuario?
<aproblemado> eso hice ahora
<aproblemado> Gus81, pero me parece que algo mas que eso
<aproblemado> me sale algo de gconf
<Gus81> aproblemado, podes copiar lo que te sale del gconf?
<Gus81> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<aproblemado> Gus81, al principio me aparecía algo de que ubuntu iniciará con un modo bajo y no puede iniciar las X
<aproblemado> luego me da opciones
<aproblemado> si pongo que inicie
<aproblemado> sale el gdm
<aproblemado> como bien feo
<aproblemado> y inicio un usuario
<aproblemado> y me aparece ese mesaje de gconf control
<aproblemado> algo así
<Gus81> bueno no logro solucionar el problema, voy a eliminar el thunderbird y lo voy a volver a instalar...
<Gus81> como uso el comando purge?
<arp-> sudo apt-get purge paquete
<Ruloringlet-ubun> buenas
<Ruloringlet-ubun> puedo hacer una consulta?
<Gus81> arp-, gracias!
<arp-> Ruloringlet-ubun?
<arp-> Gus81 de nada
<Ruloringlet-ubun> no puedo montar una particion ntfs
<arp-> por que?
<Ruloringlet-ubun> en los foros indican Nos vamos a Sistema - Administración - Herramienta de configuración NTFS.
<Ruloringlet-ubun> pero en la 11.04 no tengo la opcion sistema
<Ruloringlet-ubun> como puedo montarla?
<arp-> usas unity?
<Ruloringlet-ubun> si
<arp-> bueno cerra sesion
<arp-> y abajo en la barra dice
<arp-> Ubuntu Clasico
<arp-> inicia con ese
<arp-> configura tu ntfs
<arp-> y luego cerra sesion y usa unity de nuevo si te gusta ese
<Ruloringlet-ubun> la verdad que mucho no me gusto unix
<arp-> unix?
<arp-> yo dije unity
<Gus81> arp-, estas_
<Gus81> ?
<Gus81> che elimine el thunderbird para que se borren las opciones de instalacion, le di a apt-get purge thunderbird, elimino todo, lo instale de nuevo con apt-get install thunderbird
<Gus81> y resulta que quedo igual
<Gus81> hasta los mails tengo...
<Gus81> como que no se haya eliminado
<Gus81> pero decia que se desinstalo
<Gus81> que onda?
<Gus81> alguien sabe como resolver eso?ç
<dzup> Gus81: sudo apt-get --purge remove <application>
<dzup> --purge no te quita los conf files
<Gus81> dzup, ok, perate que estoy configurando una cosa
<dzup> si no se quitaron las .conf mira y rm -rf las apps ~/.application
<dzup> ~/.config/application
<dzup> ~/.cache/application
<dzup> PERO no todas, solo las que mires que no vaz a ocupar
<dzup> ...y tambien sudo dpkg -P foo   ...o ..   sudo apt-get --purge remove foo   ...ysudo apt-get --purge autoremove   y tambien sudo aptitude purge foo (si tienes aptitude)   ...finalmente si no estan aun removidos puedes mirar las carpetas de arriba (subtituye foo con el nombre del paquete y 'application' igual)
<ruloringlet> hola de nuevo!
<ruloringlet> sigo con las consultas
<ruloringlet> si no molesta
<ruloringlet> hay alguien?
<dzup> !detalles ruloringlet
<kubot> ruloringlet: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<dzup> !paste ruloringlet
<kubot> ruloringlet: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<dzup> !preguntar ruloringlet
<kubot> dzup: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<ruloringlet> perdon
<ruloringlet> lo que queria saber es como montar una particion ntfs
<ruloringlet> porque en gparted la veo
<ruloringlet> pero me dice que no esta montada
<dzup> no te aparece en el menu de "lugares"
<ruloringlet> y si le doy para propiedades no figura la uuid
<ruloringlet> no
<ruloringlet> antes con 10.10 la tenia
<dzup> comenzemos asi: sudo fdisk -l   ...pegalo en un paste
<ruloringlet> ahora con 11.04 no aparece mas
<ruloringlet> Disco /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes 255 cabezas, 63 sectores/pista, 38913 cilindros Unidades = cilindros de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes Tamaño de sector (lógico / físico): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Tamaño E/S (mínimo/óptimo): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Identificador de disco: 0x3995a3b9  Disposit. Inicio    Comienzo      Fin      Bloques  Id  Sistema /dev/sda1               1         192     15360
<dzup> o si quiere: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; sudo fdisk -l|pastebinit
<ruloringlet> esta bien asi?
<dzup> ejecuta lo de arriba.
<dzup> y pasame el enlace que arroja.
<ruloringlet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/614065/
<ruloringlet>  
<ruloringlet> lo pudieron ver?
<dzup> ruloringlet: sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<dzup> ruloringlet: gksudo ntfs-config
<dzup> ...o ...
<dzup> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ruloringlet> con gksudo ntfs-config me reconoce la otra particion, la sda1
<dzup> montala.
<ruloringlet> ahora no la monta
<ruloringlet> la pone en la lista pero no la veo montada
<dzup> sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g fuse-utils ntfs-config
<dzup> nautilus
<ruloringlet> me dice que ya esta en su version reciente
<ruloringlet> abri el nautilus y no la veo tampoco
<dzup> sudo nautilus
<dzup> sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g fuse-utils; sudo nautilus
<ruloringlet> Nautilus no puede manejar lugares «computer».
<dzup> con gksudo nautilus ?
<ruloringlet> no puedo entrar a equipo
<ruloringlet> no
<dzup> sudo mkdir /hal/fdi/policy
<dzup> espera.
<ruloringlet> espero
<dzup> http://ubuntu-guia.blogspot.com/2009/07/montar-particiones-ntfs-al-iniciar.html
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<ruloringlet> dzup: intente con esos pasos
<ruloringlet> pero no me aparece en la lista
<ruloringlet> 4. Seleccionas la partición o particiones que desees ... (no me aparece ahi la particion)
<ruloringlet> Y crea la siguiente ruta de directorios: "/hal/fdi/policy" (ya la tenia creada)
<ruloringlet> y tiene un archivo adentro 20-ntfs-config-write-policy.fdi
<dzup> pastebinit /etc/fstab
<ruloringlet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/614070/
<erAbuelo> revisaste los logs, por si hay algun error de ntfs ?
<ruloringlet> no
<erAbuelo> pues hazlo
<ruloringlet> la verdad que no se mucho de linux
<ruloringlet> no se como hacerlo
<erAbuelo> ok
<dzup> hmm y si /dev/sda2      /media/TOSHIBA_SYSTEM_VOLUME ntfs-3g    default  0   0    en /etc/fstab en lugar de eso que ienes y haces un sudo mount -a?
<ruloringlet> que hago?
<dzup> ** sudo mount -a
<dzup> sudo nano /etc/fstab
<dzup> y ponle #UUID=2A5895E95895B3D3	/media/TOSHIBA_SYSTEM_VOLUME	ntfs-3g	defaults,locale=es_AR.UTF-8	0	0   ...luego adiciona /dev/sda2      /media/TOSHIBA_SYSTEM_VOLUME ntfs-3g    default  0   0       <-- al final, graba y sal ...ejecutas: sudo mount -a
<Gus81> dzup, ok, lo alimine con apt-get --purge remove thunderbird, hice lo que me dijiste, apt-get autoremove apt-get --purge autoremove, no se elimino nada
<Gus81> instalo de nuevo thunderbir y esta igual q antes
<dzup> .....autoremove  thunderbird
<Gus81> porque lo rlimino y no se borra los mails ni la configuracion?
<Gus81> uff
<dzup> Gus81: analiza si existe algo en .application .config  .cache  relaxionado a thunderbird
<dzup> y borralo/renombralo (tu opcion)
<Gus81> dzup, donde esta .applicatin?
<dzup> en tu home
<dzup> Gus81: mv ~/.mozilla-thunderbird ~/.mozilla-thunderbird.old
<ruloringlet> dzup: disculpa no se como poner lo que me dijiste
<ruloringlet> queres que te pase el texto que tengo?
<dzup> si
<ruloringlet> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<ruloringlet> #
<ruloringlet> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<ruloringlet>  
<ruloringlet> proc    /proc   proc    defaults        0       0
<ruloringlet> #Entry for /dev/sda5 :
<ruloringlet> UUID=44bb2e87-0fbf-4f89-9da4-8b8c17331582       /       ext4    relatime,errors=remount-ro      0       1
<ruloringlet> #Entry for /dev/sda1 :
<ruloringlet> UUID=2A5895E95895B3D3   /media/TOSHIBA_SYSTEM_VOLUME    ntfs-3g defaults,locale=es_AR.UTF-8     0       0
<dzup> Gus81: tienes algo llamado asi?  ~/.thunderbird
<Gus81> !pastebin ruloringlet
<dzup> ruloringlet: usa paste
<kubot> ruloringlet: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Gus81> en la home, tengo .thunderbird
<ruloringlet> como se usa pastebin con este comando?
<dzup> ruloringlet: UUID=2A5895E95895B3D3   /media/TOSHIBA_SYSTEM_VOLUME    ntfs-3g defaults,locale=es_AR.UTF-8     0       0   <--ponle un # al principio, que se vea asi: #UUID=2A5895E95895B3D3   /media/TOSHIBA_SYSTEM_VOLUME    ntfs-3g defaults,locale=es_AR.UTF-8     0       0
<dzup> ruloringlet:  y adiciona esta linea:
<dzup> ruloringlet: /dev/sda2      /media/TOSHIBA_SYSTEM_VOLUME ntfs-3g    default  0   0
<Gus81> !pastebin ruloringlet
<kubot> ruloringlet: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<dzup> pulsa ctrl + X   y Yes  y salte, despues e terminal ejecuta: sudo mount -a
<dzup> ruloringlet: pero igual me parece extrano, como dice erAbuelo fijate si los logs te rrojan un error.
<ruloringlet> no se como hacer los logs
<dzup> primero ... sudo mount -a    y fijate si te la monto.
<ruloringlet> monto el toshiba
<ruloringlet> no el otro
<erAbuelo> ruloringlet: abre una consola y pon: apt-get install pastebinit
<erAbuelo> *sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<dzup> ruloringlet: segun http://paste.ubuntu.com/614065/ tu nomas tienes 1 solo ntfs, cual ntfs quieres montar?
<ruloringlet> en el gparted tenia la de win7
<ruloringlet> ahora  tiene otro nombre
<ruloringlet> esperen!!
<ruloringlet> lo monto
<ruloringlet> con otro nombre
<dzup> eso anterior sirvio para montar dev/sda2   *         192       25558   203755859+   7  HPFS/NTFS  correcto?
<ruloringlet> no se que paso jaja
<ruloringlet> pero ahora abro lo que monto con el mismo nombre que antes habia montado
<ruloringlet> pero lo que contiene adendro es efectivamente win7
<ruloringlet> antes montaba la otra particion
<ruloringlet> una mucho mas chica
<dzup> bueno, pero igual los paquetes que instalaste anteriormente permiten montar sin ser root (sudo) con solo un click en nautilus
<ruloringlet> esta bien entonces ahora?
<ruloringlet> no me va a traer problemas con windows esto?
<dzup> ruloringlet: prueba, y vez problemas nos avizas
<ruloringlet> muchas gracias muchachos!
<ruloringlet> voy a reiniciar a ver que paso
<dzup> ruloringlet: mientraqs no borres algo necesario para el os windows, no veo.
<ruloringlet> claro
<ruloringlet> a lo sumo vuelvo a poner los nombres originales no?
<ruloringlet> aunque no se cuales eran
<ruloringlet> pero lo importante que no se borro nada
<dzup> para eso ocupas otra mutileria, si el nombre no incomoda, olvida renombrar
<ruloringlet> cuando vuelva a ubuntu estara montada ya?
<ruloringlet> o tengo que volver a montarla?
<dzup> ocuparias mover el /etc/fstab
<ruloringlet> ahora en propiedades me dice Montada en /media/TOSHIBA_SYSTEM_VOLUME
<ruloringlet> dzup: no entendi lo ultimo que pusiste de mover el fstab
<dzup> ruloringlet: renombrar: sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs; sudo ntfslabel <device> <newlabel>  <--substituye ,device> por /dev/sda2   y <newlabel> por el nombre. pero igual si no incomoda dejalo asi.
<ruloringlet> si me decis como lo pongo lo hago
<dzup> bajo tu riesgo, seria:
<ruloringlet> pretendo mucho no? disculpa si pido tanto jaja
<dzup> sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<dzup> sudo ntfslabel /dev/sda2 windows   <--o como quiera llamarle.
<dzup> y si ntfs-3g asi como lo tiene le va automontar su ntfs
<ruloringlet> por que decias bajo mi riesgo? que puede pasar?
<dzup> ruloringlet: mover esas cosas puede confundir a su windows
<ruloringlet> dentro de gparted la etiqueta dice "disco rigido win7"
<dzup> yo diria que lo deje asi.
<ruloringlet> ok
<Gus81> dzup, perfecto, gracias!!
<ruloringlet> muchas gracias dzup!!!
<ruloringlet> me voy a reiniciar a ver si funciona
<ruloringlet> saludos!!
<edu> Hola.
<edu> edu@edu-GA-MA785GT-UD3H:/proc/bus$ mkdir usb
<edu> mkdir: no se puede crear el directorio «usb»: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<dzup> !detalles edu
<kubot> edu: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<dzup> edu: /proc/bus/usb dice que ya existe, porque quiere hacer eso?
<edu> Estoy tratando de crear un punto de montaje para esta línea en fstab: usbfs         /proc/bus/usb usbfs   devgid=14,devmode=0660 0 0
<edu> Intalando un driver para una Lexmark x1110 series.
<edu> sigo este tuto:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5496
<edu> Lo trato de crear entrando son sudo nautilus pero el cursor se queda dando vueltas en ese directorio y no me muestra nada.
<edu> dzup:  me dice que no existe.
<edu> edu@edu-GA-MA785GT-UD3H:~$ sudo mount usbfs
<edu> mount: el punto de montaje /proc/bus/usb no existe
<dzup> ls -al /proc/bus/usb   <-pega la linea aqui
<edu> ls: no se puede acceder a /proc/bus/usb: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<dzup> hmm, nunca he instlado algo asi, pero haga esto: sudo mkdir -p /proc/bus/usb
<edu> mkdir: no se puede crear el directorio «/proc/bus/usb»: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<dzup> esque proc se crea "solo" ..es donde estan los procesos
<dzup> debera de crearse automaticmente al conectar su usb printer
<edu> Ya está conectado dzup.
<dzup> o no erAbuelo?
<avernos> Using JRE: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/bin Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: Unable to load library 'glib-2.0': libglib-2.0.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<avernos> que es eso? me faltan dependencias?
<dzup> avernos: udo apt-get install libglib2*
<dzup> avernos: sudo apt-get install libglib2*
<avernos> :O80 megas!!
<avernos> que es eso ?
<dzup> muchas dependencias
<edu> Este aviso es importante?
<edu> /etc/init.d/cups restart
<edu> Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<edu> utility, e.g. service cups restart
<_nano_> hola chicos, cómo puedo cambiar de perfil en la consola sin recurrir a los menus?
<dzup> edu: sudo service <servicio> start
<_nano_> (perfil de configuración de la consola [gnome])
<avernos> :D
<avernos> en tu home debe haber un archivo
<avernos> .bashrc
<avernos> nose si te refieres a eso
<_nano_> avernos: algo así... lo que quiero hacer es ejecutar un comando para cambiar de perfil
<dzup> avernos: dependiendo que vayas instalar quizas nomas ocupes libglib2.0-dev
<avernos> dzup, como puedo instalar solo una libreria dentro de un paquete?
<dzup> avernos: apt-get tiene una opcion llamada build-dep
<dzup> avernos: sudo apt-get build-dep <paquete>
<edu> Bueno, la impresora ya funciona.  no sé si borrar esa línea del fstab porque si no existe punto de montaje me va a dar error al reinicio.  ¿.....?
<dzup> edu: el /proc es volatil, se crea/borra dependiendo, dejala asi
<edu> ok, dzup, voy a hacer un reinicio y si hay error te comento.
<edu> Un saludo.
<dzup> ...desconozco, pero igual si le da errores la puede quitar de fstab
<arp-> lindo lio el de los driver's de nvidia en 11.04
<arp-> no funciona bien
<edu> De acuerdo, pruebo.  Hasta ahora.
<arp-> te aparecen instalados , habilitados, pero no funcionando
<arp-> que onda...
<avernos> gracias dzup
<dzup> de nada avernos
<arp-> che dzup
<arp-> te acordas como desactivar el fb ?
<dzup> fb?
<arp-> framebuffer
<arp-> en grub
<dzup> ni idea, un google?
<arp-> si mire..
<arp-> pero todo se refiere en general a la config de resolucion
<arp-> eso no me sirve
<dzup> miraste https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer ?
<arp-> si lo vi
<dzup> ni idea :s
<dzup> le haz buscado diretamente al debian?
<BoF> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<BoF> zaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaap
<elaltillo> holas
<elaltillo> alguien?
<dzup> !detalles elaltillo
<kubot> elaltillo: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<elaltillo> quisiera saber si es posible jugar Silkroad en ubuntu 10.04, he probado con wine y no lo hw podido hacer andar
<dzup> wget http://www.playonlinux.com/script_files/PlayOnLinux/3.8.12/PlayOnLinux_3.8.12.deb -O- | sudo dpkg -i
<dzup> elaltillo
<elaltillo> hola
<elaltillo> si he probado con playonlinux pero nada :(
<dzup> deja probar aqui
<juanantonio_> Buenas
<juanantonio_> Una sola pregunta, ¿alguien sabe algo de fallos en aMule funcionando con la 11.04?
<juanantonio_> En realidad tengo otra: ¿cómo instalo Hotot en Maverick? Copié lo que tengo en el otro PC pero algo falla
<mimecar> juanantonio_: como lo has copiado?
<juanantonio_> Porque lo tenía en el otro PC, que va con Lubuntu 11.04
<mimecar> ¿el programa está en lso repositorios?
<juanantonio_> No, ese es el tema
<juanantonio_> Hay que copiar la ruta con un deb a los ppa
<juanantonio_> pero igual que me funcionó en el otro, en este no
<mimecar> ese ppa existe para tu versión de ubuntu?
<juanantonio_> Sí, porque lo tuve en lubuntu
<juanantonio_> este es Kubuntu pero será igual, ¿no?
<mimecar> es lo mismo
<mimecar> si la versión de ubuntu es la misma tiene que funcionar
<juanantonio_> Eso pensaba yo
<juanantonio_> pero no funciona
<mimecar> que fallo te da
<juanantonio_> Mmm, origen incorrecto o algo así
<juanantonio_> actualizo y me dice que es imposible actualizar
<mimecar> algo así no
<mimecar> pon el error
<juanantonio_> Ok, espera ;)
<juanantonio_> No se puede inicializar el sistema de paquetes. Es posible que su configuración esté dañada.
<juanantonio_> Es eso lo que me dice
<mimecar> que has hecho antes de ese error?
<mimecar> como has añadido el ppa?
<juanantonio_> Nada, copiar esta línea como origen del software para que me salga
<mimecar> quita esa línea y actualiza los repositorios
<juanantonio_> Ok
<juanantonio_> Así no me da error...pero tampoco me sale ;)
<mimecar> pon el enlace a la web del ppa que da el fallo
<juanantonio_> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ppa/hotot-team/ubuntu maverick
<mimecar> no estas usando la 11.04?
<juanantonio_> En este no, en este la 10.10
<mimecar> en el que estas te falla?
<mimecar> ese ppa no tiene nada
<juanantonio_> Sí, es en el que me da fallo
<juanantonio_> Pues lo he copiado literal
<mimecar> https://launchpad.net/~hotot-team/+archive/ppa
<juanantonio_> habrá cambiado quizá, vamos a ver
<juanantonio_> ¿Cómo instalo ese, que es el que me corresponde?
<mimecar> lee lo que pone en la página
<juanantonio_> voy con ello, gracias; a ver si funciona
<juanantonio_> Aparte de eso, no necesitaba firma y estaba copiada también
<juanantonio_> Ya está, muchas gracias
<juanantonio_> En cuanto a aMule con 11.04, ¿sabes algo?
<mimecar> no has dicho que problema tienes con ese programa
<juanantonio_> que se me reinicia todo
<juanantonio_> lo dejo funcionando
<juanantonio_> y al rato se queda colgado con una ristra de errores
<juanantonio_> sea el programa o el daemon, da igual
<mimecar> instalas la versión de los repositorios?
<juanantonio_> Sí, y la actualizo cuando me dice
<juanantonio_> Quizá debería desinstalar y reinstalar
<juanantonio_> porque instalé en ese PC 10.04, le hice un /home en otra partición
<juanantonio_> y he actualizado hasta la 11.04
<avernos> en que carpeta se montan los usb ?
<avernos> o donde puedo encontrar usb?
<mimecar> avernos: en /media
<avernos> es para una webcam
<avernos> estoy tratando de configurarla
<mimecar> una webcam no se monta
<avernos> skype me la detecta pero no me sale nada
<avernos> ah..
<avernos> !webcam
<kubot> Cámaras soportadas por Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<aguitel> el sitio :http://www.planetubuntu.es/ algunas veces abre otras no ,alguna idea ?
<mimecar> els ervidor funciona algunas veces y otras no
<aguitel> mimecar, pense que era un tema de mi pc
<baltuna> beunas, ayer pasé unos archivos a un usb en un xp y ahora en ubutnu no tengo permiso para nada. Ni borra, ni pegar, ni abrri ciertas cosas...
<baltuna> alguien sabe que puede ser? tengo archivos bastante importantes que no quisiera perder
<mimecar> quitastes bien el usb de windows o a lo bestia?
<baltuna> bien, eso se supone porlomenos. Le di a lo de quitar hardware...
<aguitel> baltuna, entra al usb con nautilus como root (gksu nautilus)
<baltuna> y tambien me ha borrado algunas carpetas que desde xp podía verlos (aunque de error) y en ubuntu ni aparecen
<mimecar> como que te da error?
<baltuna> aguitel, he entrado pero tampoco deja
<baltuna> mimecar, algun error de que la carpeta esta dañada (eso en xp)
<aguitel> baltuna, debes montar manualmente al usb
<mimecar> baltuna: si te dice que la carpeta está dañada repara los errores o perderás datos
<baltuna> mimecar, si ya he intentado pero nada, no se como podría hacerlo
<baltuna> aguitel, y eso como?
<mimecar> si tienes windows a mano, reparalo ahí
<mimecar> en ubuntu tendrás que usar fsck
<baltuna> lo tengo a mano en el pc de un amigo que estoy reparando. Más recomendable hacerlo en windows entonces? que programa?
<mimecar> con el que lleva windows
<baltuna> el error en cuestion es El archivo o directorio esta dañado o es ilegible
<mimecar> si el disco tiene errores, linux no lo montará
<baltuna> mimecar, que dices ir al usb y comprobar errores en la unidad? o hablas de otra cosa?
<mimecar> si
<baltuna> ok ahora pruebo. Ayer lo hice y nada pero pruebo de nuevo que no cuesta mucho
<mimecar> si sigue sin solucionar el error, haz un test de superficie
<mimecar> en el caso de seguir fallando, saca todos los datos porque la memoria está apunto de morir
<baltuna> es probable que haya perdido datos no? No me abre unos archivos, algun documento lo abre con caracteres raros...
<baltuna> un test de superfcie como?
<baltuna> si ya he sacado todo
<mimecar> en la propia herramienta te dice como hacelo
<baltuna> ok
<baltuna> me da que pierdo esos archivos pero a ver como va la comprovacion. Yo creo que al guardar alguna carpeta tenia algun archiv infectado o algo
<mimecar> un virus no evita que se vean los archivos
<cousteau> mimecar, pero podría cargarse el pendrive o algo
<mimecar> es probable
<baltuna> y que ha podido hacer que se haya cargado la carptta?
<cousteau> baltuna, los pendrives tienen una vida limitada
<baltuna> cousteau, si supongo pero nunca me ha dado un problema, tiene menos de 2 añso, es un kington 16gb, nose, no es de los chinos. Y justo casualidad que haya sido al copiar estas carpetas de otro pc
<mimecar> baltuna: 2 años es tiempo
<cousteau> bueno, pues prueba lo que te han comentado: ponerlo en un PC con win, o hacer un fsck
<baltuna> si estoy en ello, va en la fase 1
<cousteau> mimecar, sí, y 3 metros es longitud
<baltuna> ha terminado la comprobacion y eso y ha eliminado las carpetas, ahora o veo en windows como en ubuntu
<baltuna> me voy olvidando, no?
<mimecar> has hecho el test de superficie?
<baltuna> hice un backup y ahí tambien me creo las carpetas sin nada dentro
<baltuna> no veo esa opcion
<mimecar> scandisk tiene esa opción
<mimecar> "examinar sectores defectuosos"
<baltuna> si ya he echo eso
<baltuna> ayer hice solo eso y no soluciono nada, hoy lo he echo con reparar tambien y ha borrado las carpetas
<mimecar> eso es que la memoria está dañada
<mimecar> y que las carpetas que tenías estaban corruptas
<baltuna> osea que me olvide de esas carptas, no?
<mimecar> olvidate de la memoria
<mimecar> o ten siempre un backup actualizado de lo que tenga la memoria
<baltuna> si bueno eso se intentá pero siempre se jode cuando no has hecho el bacup en 4 dias, murphy
<mimecar> hazlo todos los días
<baltuna> etetet, estoy mirando ahora y me ha creado al tipica carpeta found.000 y ahi veo las fotos y archivos que he perdido con extension .chk
<baltuna> algo es algo
<baltuna> tengo que abrirlos de uno en uno y guardarlos como .odt, jpg o lo que sea y yasta, o conoceis alguna otra forma?
<mimecar> no hay otra forma
<baltuna> ok, da igual, algo es algo, parece que recupero todo
<baltuna> es lo mismo abrri y guardar con .doc, que cambiar chk por .doc?
<mimecar> puede ser cualquier extensión
<baltuna> si bueno
<baltuna> pues bueno aprece que ya voy recuperando
<baltuna> gracias por vuestra ayuda
<baltuna> un saludo
<SrUbuntu> Hola. ¿Cómo se pueden quitar los permisos totalmente de un archivo sin saber antes sus permisos? Ejemplo: yo tengo un archivo con permisos de ejecución (no sé si lo tiene o no) y quiero quitárselos, qué haría? (algo que no sea chmod -x-r-w )
<mimecar> mira las propiedades del archivo
<cousteau> SrUbuntu, chmod -x?
<cousteau> chmod 000?
<SrUbuntu> mimecar: digo sin saberlas antes... quiero quitárselo todo; cousteau: eso no le da propiedades de root?
<cousteau> no
<mimecar> para que los quieres quitar?
<cousteau> tú con tus archivos puedes hacer lo que quieras, no necesitas ser sudo
<SrUbuntu> gracias
<SrUbuntu> ^^
<cousteau> ahora bien, si el archivo pertenece a root, pues no puedes (ahí sí necesitarías sudo... y seguramente no quieras quitarle permisos a eso)
<SrUbuntu> mimecar: para saber + sobre gnu/linux ;l
<SrUbuntu> ok:)
<mimecar> sabes mas quitando permisos?
<SrUbuntu> una cosa
<SrUbuntu> ssh_config qué permisos tiene? chmod 755?
<mimecar> no toques ese archivo
<SrUbuntu> mimecar: pff, si a ti no te interesa no es mi problema, pero a mí me gusta saber cómo se quitan
<mimecar> chmod -x
<SrUbuntu> y otra vez-.-
<mimecar> tu mismo lo has dicho antes
<cousteau> 644, y no te interesa tocar los permisos de cosas del sistema
<SrUbuntu> sip tambn sirve ;L ty
<SrUbuntu> gracias
<cousteau> (vamos, que la puedes liar, y necesitar un livecd para recuperar el estropicio)
<vientosolar_> alguien sabe como soluciono lo de mi conectividad wifi en el nuevo kernel?
<vientosolar_> Estoy con el anterior y todo funciona bien
<SrUbuntu> Hola ;D. ¿Cómo puedo registrar todos los comandos que se ejecutan? He puesto al final de mi .bashrc script "/home/srubuntu/$(date).txt" pero me dice todo el rato: Script iniciado en; Script iniciado en; hasta que le doy a Ctrl +C para parar (luego sigue registrando)... La cuestión es... cómo puedo hacer esto pero sin tener que pulsar Ctrl +C cada vez que abro una shell
<liher> hola gente
<vientosolar> hola liher
<SrUbuntu> o/
<locum> buenas sres, casi tengo el problema del audio solucionado, pero se me resiste una sola cosa
<locum> el microfono interno y volver a colocar el mixer arriba a la derecha
<locum> alguien?
<mimecar> añade al applet a la barra
<locum> mimecar,  como
<mimecar> botón derecho, añadir
<mimecar> y busca el altavoz
<locum> no me hace esa opcion
* m4v changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal Oficial de *Soporte* de Ubuntu en Español | * Convocatoria para operadores nuevos http://goo.gl/nUP99 * | Charla general → /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic | ¿Pegar Texto? → http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | Ubuntu 11.04 http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<locum> mimecar, me queda pegado al xchat y no me deja
<mimecar> pero te sale no?
<locum> no
<locum> pero bueno eso es secundario
<locum> tengo el reporte de hardware y la prioridad es el microfono interno
<vientosolar> buenas
<Soupermanito> !hola vientosolar
<kubot> vientosolar: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<vientosolar> HOla Soupermanito
<vientosolar> es que saludar a un bot no aguanta
<vientosolar> jajaja
<locum> Soupermanito,
<locum> tengo audio de nuevo
<locum> pero sigo con lo del microfono
<Soupermanito> :P
<locum> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=efc362434248f2c9589f983d3206a17d4370ee2c
<vientosolar> recuerdan mi lio con el wifi?
<Soupermanito> oh
<locum> ahi esta la info q pude extraer del hardware
<vientosolar> estoy en kernel "viejo" y funciona bien
<locum> Soupermanito,  como novedad el micro externo funciona pero el interno nada
<Soupermanito> jo
<Soupermanito> que cosa che
<Soupermanito> :)
<locum> miraste el link del reporte q te pase?
<Soupermanito> veamos que podemos hacer al respecto
<Soupermanito> no ahora lo miro
<AzoteLogiko> nas
<Soupermanito> locum, eso no tiene ningun sentido para mi, lo siento :(
<Soupermanito> !hola AzoteLogiko
<kubot> AzoteLogiko: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<locum> jajaja
<locum> Soupermanito,  miraste q el driver alsa es el .23
<Soupermanito> D: y tus librerias .24
<AzoteLogiko> alguien sabe como se pueden poner las ventanas de XChat en formato ventana? (es decir, 4 x 4 )
<Soupermanito> O__o
<Soupermanito> como?
<AzoteLogiko> si, me refiero a que si estas en una red de irc y abres 4 canales
<AzoteLogiko> me gustaria verlos todos de un solo golpe de vista
<Soupermanito> ah
<mimecar> AzoteLogiko: xchat permite eso?
<Soupermanito> mimecar, si
<locum> Soupermanito,  pon esto en terminal -> wget http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh -O alsa-info.sh && bash alsa-info.sh
<AzoteLogiko> mimecar, no lo se .. por mas que busco y rebusco, no encuentro la opcion :(
<Soupermanito> AzoteLogiko, simplemente selecciona el servidor y con el boton derecho pone separar
<AzoteLogiko> buf, es un rollo xD
<AzoteLogiko> a ver si hay otro cliente mas chulo
<Soupermanito> XD
<Soupermanito> pues nuse
<Soupermanito> eso te permite separar canales en ventanas individuales
<AzoteLogiko> sip
<Soupermanito> locum, no querras vengarte y dejarme sin audio a mi no?   XD
<locum> no eso es un script de alsa para extraer toda la informacion de audio posible
<Soupermanito> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=a5d5ac7e27e1e85175d53feb3536140557ec36d0
<Soupermanito> :P yo tengo alsa .21
<locum> mmmm
<locum> Soupermanito, q version tienes de ubuntu?
<locum> cousteau,  buenas!
<cousteau> o/
<Soupermanito> xubuntu 10.04
<locum> con razon
<Soupermanito> XD
<Arturito2> holaa
<locum> hola
<Arturito2> por fin hablan
<Arturito2> yo antes habia entrado y nadie hablio
<locum> Soupermanito,  tampoco tienes el esound deamon corriendo
<cousteau> Arturito2, nadie tendría nada que decir...
<Arturito2> ok
<Arturito2> yo habia entrado como Arturityo
<Arturito2> Arturito
<Arturito2> y les digo
<Arturito2> que Ubuntu fue mi primera distro linux
<Soupermanito> locum, pues no, mi audio anda bien XD
<locum> cousteau,  tengo un problema con el microfono interno
<Arturito2> y le het tomado cariño
<Arturito2> es muy buena
<cousteau> locum, está activado?
<locum> si
<cousteau> mira en alsamixer
<Arturito2> quiero saber,¿como puedo darle gnome3 a ubuntu 11.04?
<locum> en el alsamixer cuando le das tab para ver la grabacion la captura esta muerta
<locum> solo tiene activo el boost
<Arturito2> eh me escuchan?
<fede> hola, tengo problemas asignando permisos a mis archivos con chmod
<cousteau> eh... bueno, la verdad es que no me manejo mucho con el alsamixer, prefiero el QAMix
<cousteau> !gnome3 Arturito2
<kubot> Arturito2: Gnome 3 no es soportado por Ubuntu actualmente. Un PPA para Natty existe en https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 pero estos paquetes son experimentales, inestables y pueden romper tu sistema - Usa « sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 » si necesitas removerlo.
<fede> tengo la carpeta htdocs de lampp en -> /opt/lampp/htdocs
<Arturito2> ok gracias
<fede> como hago para que pueda ser leída y modificada?
<locum> cousteau,  mi reporte de sonido -> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=efc362434248f2c9589f983d3206a17d4370ee2c
<cousteau> locum, anyway... ¿tienes "Mic" en Captura I D?
<fede> además me aparece con permisos de ejecución, lo cual no es necesario
<fede> alguna ayuda?
<locum> si aparece si, pero no tiene barra de volumen, es como si estubiese bloqueado
<cousteau> locum, ve más a la derecha
<cousteau> ahí sólo te aparece para seleccionar la entrada
<cousteau> tienes que ir a donde pone "Capture"
<locum> cousteau,  a ver cuando abres el alsamixer aparece una pantalla con barras estan todas al 100%
<locum> pero cuando presionas TAB te vas a grabacion
<cousteau> mira esto: http://imagebin.org/155621
<cousteau> es en la pantalla de grabación, pero más a la derecha
<locum> si lo tengo asi pero en vez de spdif micboost
<locum> el resto tal cual
<cousteau> lo de "captura" también?
<locum> si
<locum> espera a ver si subo la imagen
<fede> quiero que los permisos me queden así: rw-rw-rw recursivamente para todas las carpetas
<Arturito2> y que hay de moonOS?
<Arturito2> es derivado de ubuntu
<mimecar> fede: demasiados permisos
<mimecar> estas dando acceso total a esos archivos
<locum> cousteau, http://imagebin.org/155624
<fede> pero son necesarios para poder leer los archivos de esa carpeta
<mimecar> fede: pemisos de lectura / escritura para cualquier usuario?
<fede> de otra manera no puedo correr ningún programa en php de los que tengo allí en el localhost
<mimecar> no estas montando un disco externo verdad?
<cousteau> locum, y si en la pantalla de reproducción pones "Mic" (se activa con coma), ¿se oye el micro por los altavoces?
<fede> que me recomiendas mimecar
<fede> ?
<mimecar> los permisos para el usuario actual
<mimecar> o el que ejecuta el servidor
<locum> cousteau,  no no hace nada
<cousteau> locum, pues ni idea entonces...
<fede> sería rw----- entonces?
<cousteau> fede, para recursivo es chmod -R
<mimecar> prueba con esos primeros
<locum> cousteau,  si conecto el micro externo si pero con el interno nada de nada
<cousteau> mimecar, pero eso no impediría la lectura a otros usuarios?
<fede> claro eso es lo que me temo cousteau
<mimecar> si es para una aplicación web solo lo tiene que leer el servidor
<cousteau> locum, hmm, pues sólo se me ocurre (a) que esté estropeado, (b) que esté deshabilitado por la BIOS o algo, o (c) que al ser un micro distinto tenga un nombre distinto en el alsamixer
<locum> en windows va perfecto
<fede> ahora lo tengo así... drw- --- ---
<locum> el tema es q es un portatil , y el micro interno esta pegado a la webcam
<locum> no se si forma parte de ella o no
<fede> pero si me fijo en la carpeta los permisos desde nautilus me aparece cualquier cosa
<fede> me dice: fede -> lista, creación, borrado, no acceso ... y para el resto ninguno
<fede> y en acceso a archivo nada
<locum> otra cosa al parecer en proc /asound/devices digital audio capture 0-0
<fede> mimecar: con
<cousteau> locum, pues no se me ocurre...
<fede> perdón, como hago para ponerle permisos de lectura y escritura para mi usuario recursivamente a la carpeta?
<Soupermanito> locum, se que puede parecer tonto, pero fijate si no habilitaste que el microfono tome el sonido de salida como entrada
<mimecar> fede: por defecto ya los tienes
<cousteau> chmod -R u+rw carpeta
<fede> pero tengo una duda
<cousteau> Soupermanito, me parece que la captura está puesta en "mic", así que no
<Soupermanito> en >control del volumen >preferencias >¿reentrada analogica?(no se bien como dice)
<locum> Soupermanito, explicate
<fede> por qué me aparece cuando lo veo en nautilus sin permisos de acceso
<fede> ?
<mimecar> fede: permiso para ?
<cousteau> fede, bueno, al ser un directorio debería tener permisos de ejecución para ver el contenido
<cousteau> chmod -R u+rwX
<fede> dice: acceso a archivos -> -----
<fede> y me sigue apareciendo como ejecutable
<Soupermanito> fede que formato tiene la particion en la que queres trabajar? ext3 o ntfs?
<cousteau> (X mayúscula = dar permiso de ejecución si es una carpeta)
<mimecar> tu usuario puede verlos si los has creado tu
<fede> ext4
<locum> jooooooooooooooooodeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer
<locum> sus muertos
<Soupermanito> D:
<locum> no cambie nada solo levante el pavucontrol y estaba escuchando m80
<Soupermanito> que hice ahora
<locum> me fui a la grabadora y esta andando el muy hdp
<Soupermanito> XD
<locum> q alguien me lo explique q carajo le pasa
<Soupermanito> jajajaja
<Soupermanito> tenes un gremlin
<locum> ya se q pasa
<locum> soy imbecil no desconecte el microfono externo
<locum> la madre q me pario
<Soupermanito> jajaja
<Soupermanito> :D igual cuida tus modales locum
<locum> confirmado sigo sin microfono interno
<Soupermanito> ok
<Soupermanito> has esto ve a control del audio > busca Fuente de entrada (o input source) > ponelo en analog
<locum> tiene 3 opciones
<locum> ninguna funciona
<Soupermanito> :(
<locum> solo funciona el microfono analogico si conecto uno externo sino nada
<Soupermanito> locum, en alsamixer, tenes TODOS los selectores de nivel al maximo
<Soupermanito> ?
<locum> si
<locum> todos los q me deja
<locum> tanto en vista reproduccion como en vista grabacion
<Soupermanito> dos, en el bios del sistema podes fijarte si no se habra desabilitado el mic interno?
<locum> Soupermanito,  tengo dual boot en xp va genial
<locum> asi q no puede ser del bios
<Soupermanito> ok
<Soupermanito> mira en /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf añadi esta linea: "options snd-hda-intel model=laptop position_fix=1 enable=yes"
<locum> lo sacaste del youtube?
<locum> jajaja ya probe eso lo q no recuerdo es si tenia el enable=yes al final
<Soupermanito> no de aqui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<locum> mi codec es el ad1986a
<Soupermanito> si funciona, funciona :P
<Soupermanito> tu intenta igual, que tienes que perder
<Soupermanito> de ultima lo borras y ya
<locum> mira tenia puesto al final del archivo options snd-hda-intel model=auto
<locum> recuerdas q daba unos warning
<locum> creo q era x eso
<locum> seguro q la opcion va al final del archivo de configuracion?
<Soupermanito> solo dices que lo añadas y ya
<locum> vale como reinicio el alsa
<locum> sin reiniciar el equipo
<Soupermanito> alsa force-unload  y alsa force-reload
<locum> ya se q son los warning
<locum> es el file de configuracion de la webcam
<carnau> Hola, pregunta tonta. ¿Hay alguna forma de abrir un pdf que no sea a pantalla completa?
<mimecar> carnau: los pdf no se abren a pantalla complets
<weeifuh> carnau, tu visor se abre a pantalla completa siempre?
<SrUbuntu> lol
<carnau> sino, con volver de pantalla completa a una normal me conformo, no encuentro la tecla que lo hace y no hay ningún menú
<weeifuh> puede ser alguna congfiguracion
<mimecar> prueba pulsando f11
<weeifuh> F11?
<Soupermanito> carnau, usa f11
<Soupermanito> XD o sino intala evince
<weeifuh> evince debiera venir instalado por defecto
<sancochito> saludos
<mimecar> carnau: que versión de ubuntu usas?
<sancochito> ¿cómo es posible que un juego de win funcione en ubuntu 11.04 y no en windows 7?
<carnau> nada, con F11 no hace nada(parece como si hiciera un medio zoom que no sirve para nada). La otra opción es F10, con el que puedo cerrar la ventana al menos...
<carnau> mimecar, the last one
<mimecar> cual
<carnau> natty
<mimecar> que has modificado para ponerlo en pantalla completa?
<mimecar> el sistema usa por defecto visualización en ventana
<locum> uff
<locum> apagon
<locum> ya estoy de nuevo
<carnau> las dos frases del informático: ¿Que has tocao? y Reinicia
<locum> Soupermanito,
<mimecar> carnau: el visor de pdf no se pone a pantalla completa solo
<carnau> mimecar, especialmente nada, pero si sólo me pasa a mí, miraré de encontrar la config de evince a ver
<mimecar> si das detalles de lo que has hecho, la ayuda será mejor
<mimecar> si no los quieres dar puede ser cualquier cosa
<carnau> mimecar, no te pongas así comigo, que yo no te hice nada!
<mimecar> ya
<mimecar> pero contra más información des mejor
<mimecar> puedes haber instalado algo que modifique el comportamiento del programa
<cousteau> carnau, pulsando Esc?
<SrUbuntu> http://pastebin.com/6LvBP3Qy
<carnau> ya te digo que tengo una natty tal cual, sin pijadas ni efectos ni nada. Natty. El cd que me bajé de www.ubuntu.com/downloads
<Soupermanito> locum,
<Souchiro> o.o
<locum> aqui estoy cayo un rayo y se fue internet
<cousteau> mimecar, el visor se pone a pantalla completa si la última vez que abriste y cerraste ese documento estaba a pantalla completa... pero aparte de eso, no me suema
<Souchiro> acabo de actualizar a maverick y no tengo sonido T_T
<cousteau> *suena
<carnau> y se me abre en pantalla completa, yo que se. Si lo supiera no preguntaría, o si supiera algo que pudiera ayudar lo explicaría, no tengo tengo problemas por ello.
<locum> Soupermanito,  te estaba comentando que ya se de que son los warnings al reiniciar el alsa
<mimecar> f11 te actica un zoom?
<mimecar> activa
<cousteau> carnau, pulsando Esc?
<Soupermanito> de tu camara web locum si lo dijiste
<Soupermanito> :P
<Souchiro> i need help ._.
<Souchiro> no tengo sonido xD
<locum> Souchiro,  te lo cambio x el microfono XD
<cousteau> el "modo presentación" (pantalla completa, página ocupando toda la pantalla, sin botones ni modo continuo, y que se pasa página con clic izq/der) se activa con F5, y se desactiva (a) con escape, (b) terminando la presentación
<Souchiro> o.o
<carnau> cousteau, no tampoco funciona. Si le doy al F10, sale el menú, pero no hay ninguna opción para cambiarlo(Si la de F11 que no hace nada)
<cousteau> no confundir con el modo "pantalla completa", que es parecido al normal, pero ocupando toda la ventana
<cousteau> carnau, ¿puedes mandar una captura de pantalla?
<Souchiro> arregle el problema que tenia de que no mostraba la imagen de inicio al cargar ubuntu, pero ahora despues de actualizar a maverick me quede sin sonido
<carnau> si, espera
<carnau> milagro, ahora lo abro y si que va bien
<cousteau> lol
<carnau> pues nada, lo dejaremos como bug
<cousteau> euh... gracias por usar el servicio de ayuda telepática de #ubuntu-es. Por favor, piense fuerte su número de tarjeta de crédito para que procedamos con el cobro.
<carnau> cousteau, gracias! La diferencia principal entre Pantalla completa y Presentación es que este último tiene el fondo negro :-)
<cousteau> carnau, no si la página ocupa toda la pantalla
<cousteau> (entonces no se ve el fondo)
<carnau> si, es cierto
<cousteau> que es para lo que se pensó, para presentaciones con diapositivas
<alexbh> buenos dias.. tengo una pregunta.. tengo un ordenador sempron 2400 con ubuntu 8.04 y no se si pueda fucionar con 10.04
<mimecar> alexbh: prueba el live cd
<fosco_> alexbh: si tiene 512 de ram si
<carnau> bueno, tengo que seguir con mi cs : Servidor PXE con ubuntu. Divertido :-) Saludos
<alexbh> no alcanza a los 512... tiene 400 y algo
<cousteau> alexbh, considera cambiar a algo como lubuntu
<cousteau> aunque yo en ubuntu, con 440 MB RAM, llegaba a tener el aMSN y el VirtualBox yendo a la vez... pero eran otros tiempos
<fosco_> alexbh: funcionará
<cousteau> pero a lo mejor emoieza a ir demasiado lento... de todas formas haz lo que dice mimecar, prueba el livecd
<mimecar> ubuntu 8.04 no tiene soporte
<mimecar> si puedes, cambia de versión
<cousteau> mimecar, me parece que sí
<cousteau> es LTS... pero no sé si sólo para servidores o algo así
<alexbh> y no soporte = no mas actualizaciones?
<mimecar> alexbh: correcto
<cousteau> si aún está dapper por ahí dando vueltas...
<cousteau> creo que como hardy es LTS, sí que se puede actualizar directamente a Lucid... pero no sé qué tal irá
<alexbh> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases#Version_timeline
<alexbh> segun esto es para servidores
<cousteau> probablemente mal... ¿tienes /home aparte, por si acaso?
<alexbh> o sea.. solo la version server?
<cousteau> alexbh, en realidad, los repositorios no los desactivan hasta que no se deja de soportar toda la distribución, así que supongo que se seguirá pudiendo actualizar
<alexbh> ahh ok... gracias
<mimecar> si el soporte es para servidores
<mimecar> tendrás solo actualizaciones en programas de servidores
<cousteau> mimecar, de hecho lo que preguntaba alexbh era si el 10.04 funcionaría
<mimecar> seguramente si
<cousteau> en 400 y pico de RAM
<mimecar> pero a nivel de actualizaciónes la 8.04 no tiene
<alexbh> o sea.. pruebo la 10 en live... si no me sirve le instalo otra vez el 8
<cousteau> instalar otra vez? para qué?
<mimecar> alexbh: la 8.04 por no tener actualizaciones la tendrías que descartar directamente
<cousteau> yo probaría la 10.04, y si te va lenta pondría otra cosa como lubuntu
<cousteau> o instalaría lxde en ubuntu, que viene a ser lo mismo
<capitancar> alguna respuesta para  mi bandeja de cd que despues que la actualice se me jodio y no me quiere leer
<mimecar> que es lo que actualizastes?
<capitancar> el ubuntu
<mimecar> con el live cd te funciona la lectora?
<capitancar> le di actualisar porque tenia un mes que no lo actualizaba y despues de eso me lello 2 0 3 veces y despues  ahora no me reconoce  nada que meto en la bandeja de cd
<cousteau> capitancar, ni siquiera te arranca desde livecd?
<cousteau> porque a ver si es que le ha entrado algo a la lectora...
<capitancar> bueno no he probado eso pero  si se que me lee el cd pero como que noo lo reconoce porque escucho cuando  se muebe el
<mimecar> capitancar: comprueba con un live cd que funciona la lectora
<capitancar> y si no que  puede ser que el lector de cd esta jodido
<hocine21> hola todo mundo
<Itxshell> buenas hocine21
<mimecar> capitancar: los lectores tienen un tiempo de vida
<hocine21> soy frances
<capitancar> si pero yo no utilizo mucho el cd y micomputador no pasa de 3 años
<m4v> !ot hocine21
<kubot> hocine21: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<locum> pregunta el archivo /etc/modprobe.d/options ahora en ubuntu 11.04 debe llamarse options.conf?
<hocine21> disculpe
<m4v> hocine21: no hay problema :)
<r3c4ll> no se como o que hice para  q firefox 4 cambiara mi buscador por defecto a bing... alguien podria decirme como lo devuelvo a google?
<locum> # Syntek Webcam
<locum> options stk11xx vflip=1 brightness=32500
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> hola......
<Souchiro> tengo un problema
<Souchiro> xD
<Souchiro> actualice de 10.04 a 10.10 y me dic uenta que no tiene sonido
<Souchiro> ia le subi el volumen  y movi lso controles de audio y nada....
<cousteau> Souchiro, todos? miraste en alsamixer?
<Souchiro> sep
<cousteau> es decir, el master y el pcb
<Souchiro> en la terminal puse el alsamixer y ps tenia casi todo el volumen
<cousteau> probaste en gstreamer-properties distintas salidas?
<Souchiro> sip tenian todo
<Souchiro> aver ese creo que nop
<cousteau> (y tienes los altavoces conectados?)
<Souchiro> si tengo los altavoces conectados
<Souchiro> eso paso despues de actualizar la version
<Souchiro> me meti al gstreamer-properties
<Souchiro> y le di probar en salida
<Souchiro> a ver que pasa
<cousteau> si no te va pulse-audio ve probando otras... yo lo tengo en alsa
<Souchiro> io tengo el alsamixer
<Souchiro> bueno mas bien
<Souchiro> cuando me meto a las opciones de sonido
<Souchiro> en hardware le pongo analog stereo duplex
<Souchiro> y en le mescador alsamixer
<Soupermanito> Souchiro, hace >alsa force-unload             y luego >alsa force-reload
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> aver
<locum> Souchiro,  q tienes problemas de audio tambien?
<Souchiro> sep
<locum> el micro?
<Souchiro> nop
<Souchiro> en los altavoces
<Souchiro> ia intente el comando de soupermanito y nada.....
<locum> ojo q ese te borra el sonido jajaja
<Soupermanito> XD
<Soupermanito> no es cierto
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> -.-
<Souchiro> costeau me meti ahi donde me dijiste pero nada....
<locum> Souchiro, sabes q tarjeta de sonido tienes?
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> es una nvidia
<locum> :S
<Soupermanito> :P
<locum> Souchiro,  esto te da toda la info sobre el sonido wget http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh -O alsa-info.sh && bash alsa-info.sh
<Souchiro> sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia]
<locum> te genera un reporte completo sobre el sonido, hardware codec etc
<locum> yo tengo una hda intel tambien pero ad1986a
<locum> me funciona todo menos el mic
<Souchiro> [Informacion del PC] CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 B55 Processor  - Velocidad: 800.000MHz  - Memoria instalada: 1801500kB  - Memoria usada: 644828kB
<Souchiro> ( Multimedia ) T. de Video: [ Resolucion: 1024x768 pixeles / 24 Bits | DRI: Yes ] |
<locum> mmm 11.04 no permite añadir al panel?
<fosco_> locobot_1: si, pero no de la misma manera q antes
<fosco_> lo que antes eran applets ahora son indicadores
<cousteau> fosco_, tabulador; tabulador, fosco_.
 * cousteau tiene xchat configurado para que autocomplete según el último que habló
<fosco_> locum: <fosco_> locobot_1: si, pero no de la misma manera q antes <fosco_> lo que antes eran applets ahora son indicadores
<locum> fosco_,  y como recupero el icono de volumen?
<fosco_> ese deverías tenerlo ya visible
<locum> creeme q no
<fosco_> a menos q no tengas hardware de audio soportado
<fosco_> deberías*
<locum> me cargue el pulseaudio y lo reinstale
<locum> pero no tengo el icono
<fosco_> y sonido tienes?
<locum> si
<fosco_> a ver q te digo el nombre del paquete
<locum> solo el maldito microfono no soy capaz de hacerlo funcionar
<locum> ni yo ni nadie al parecer
<fosco_> sudo apt-get install indicator-sound
<locum> fosco_, se interrumpió la ejecución de dpkg, debe ejecutar manualmente «sudo dpkg --configure -a» para corregir el problema
<fosco_> pues hazlo
<locum> como
<fosco_> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<locum> sin mas?
<fosco_> te lo dice el propio mensaje
<m4v> locum: el mensaje es bastante claro :/
<locum> si ya se q el msg es claro pero si no se lo q hace pregunto
<locum> antes de joder algo
<locum> vale ya acabo ahora le doy de nuevo la orden anterior?
<m4v> continúa donde quedó la instación
<locum> me sale un cartel de microsoft?
<locum> truetype core font q tiene q ver eso con el icono de volumen?
<m4v> los mensajes normalmente no te piden que hagas algo potencialmente dañino
<locum> no puedo quitar el mensaje ni darle "aceptar"
<locum> no responde
<m4v> sería raro, no instalaste ubuntu-restricted-extras en alguna oportunidad?
<locum> si te digo la verdad creo q no , el mediabuntu non free si
<fosco_> locobot_1: para colocarte en "Aceptar" usa la tecla tabulador
<locum> ok gracias
<locum> ahora si parece q va
<locum> x lo menos hace algo
<fosco_> antes tambien iba
<Eustaquio> Hola!
<Souchiro> T_T
<Souchiro> sigo sin tener audio
<braiam> Enforcers
<braiam> ¿?
<Souchiro> y me refiero en todo el sistema
<braiam> ups...
<aguitel> brot
<Souchiro> help
<Souchiro> sin sonido en el sistema en general
<Souchiro> despues de actualizar de 10.04 a 10.10
<Souchiro> reninicio la pc
<Souchiro> :/
<locum> fosco_,  instalo todo pero sigo sin icono de volumen
<Souchiro> ayuda con el audio
<Souchiro> xD
<Souchiro> sigo sin el....
<mimecar> Souchiro: crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> y luego?
<mimecar> usa el usuario nuevo
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> es problema de usuario?
<fzeta> ieep!
<locum> como vuelvo a poner el icono de volumen en la barra?
<Souchiro> mm
<Souchiro> ia lo hice
<Souchiro> mimecar, pero el sonido no esta presente en todo el sistema
<Souchiro> es mas
<Souchiro> ni en el inicio me da el sonido de inicio
<dvillarp> buenas tardes
<dvillarp> una pregunta: es fácil volver de ubuntu 11 a ubuntu 10?
<d0lph1n> Hola a todos
<dvillarp> d0lph1n,  buenas
<Soupermanito> !hola d0lph1n
<kubot> d0lph1n: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<Soupermanito> dvillarp, no
<dvillarp> Soupermanito,  vaya :(
<Soupermanito> instalaste 11.04?
<dvillarp> sip
<Soupermanito> pues
<dvillarp> y tengo, principalmente, 3 problemas
<dvillarp> 1.- no consigo que me funcione el sonido
<locum> jajaj
<dvillarp> 2.- tampoco consigo que me funcione compiz
<locum> somos varios con problema de sonido
<Soupermanito> locum, te puede aydar con eso dvillarp tambien Souchiro
<Soupermanito> ellos estan jugando con eso hace rato
<dvillarp> 3.- el grub... tiene vida propia (configurale como quieras, que hará lo que le de la gana)
<Soupermanito> con compiz es distinto
<Soupermanito> y grub ni idea
<dvillarp> sopmacolbap, thx
<dvillarp> Soupermanito, thx
<dvillarp> sopmacolbap,  sorry
<Soupermanito> jajaja
<Soupermanito> XD
<locum> dvillarp,  no te va todo el sonido o solo el mic?
<dvillarp> lo del mic ni siquiera lo he intentado....
<dvillarp> (ni me atrevo)
<locum> dvillarp,  yo me he atrevido con casi todo pero no le encontre la vuelta
<locum> y ahora mismo no tengo icono de volumen
<dvillarp> yo, tenerlo... lo tengo, pero .... sonar... no suena ná de ná
<locum> funciona todo el audio incluso mic externo pero el mic interno no hay manera
<fernandito> dvillarp: locum valentia amigos lo ultimo q se pierde es el corage :P
<locum> y el ubuntu q me tiene hasta las cejas
<locum> en cualquier momento meto el mint debian
<dvillarp> pues... entre lo novato que soy, con la 10... todo lo configuró sin problemas
<dvillarp> pero, con la 11.....
<locum> dvillarp, yo son novato pero vengo desde la 8 con ubuntu
<locum> lo q pasa q por esos problemas no he migrado completamente
<dvillarp> sin cambiarla?
<locum> y el linux lo tengo de adorno
<dvillarp> de adorno?
<locum> decorativo el sistema prioritario q tengo es xp
<fernandito> dvillarp: quedate en la version lts(10.04) hasta q agarres campo... eso te recomiendo
<dvillarp> el mío es seven, pero quería aprender algo de ubuntu...
<dvillarp> fernandito,  pero hay vuelta atrás?
<locum> fernandito,  mira yo arrastro los mismos problemas desde la version 8
<dvillarp> es fácil?
<locum> no se q tocaron pero me dejo de funcionar webcam y microfono
<locum> de ahi en adelante
<locum> la webcam lo soluciono cada vez q sale una version nueva
<fernandito> dvillarp: mmm naaa, tienes que volver a instalar... lo siento
<locum> de esta vez tube q cambiar medio script de instalacion
<locum> x la version del kernel
<dvillarp> ufff.... esperaré al SP1 jajajaja
<aguitel> locum, busca eb google sobre tu sistema + info
<locum> jajajaja
<locum> aguitel, creeme ya lo he hecho
<fernandito> locum: devrias postear tus problemas en bug.ubuntu para q salga coregida en las siguientes versiones
<locum> si alguien tiene portatil asus o lleva la webcam syntek y tiene problemas q avise
<locum> hoy mismo coloque el script de instalacion en sourceforge
<locum> fernandito,  hay muchos bug reportados con lo mismo y simplemente no lo arreglan
<locum> y no hablo de la version 11 sino desde la 8 en adelante
<aguitel> locum, cual es el modelo
<locum> packard bell easynote mx45-009
<locum> placa base intel, video audio y wifi intel
<locum> red rj45 realtek
<locum> webcam syntek aunq en windows es la dmax
<aguitel> probastes con varias distros?
<locum> realmente no
<fernandito> a primera vista parese una maquina altamente compatible...
<aguitel> de que ano es la maquina
<dvillarp> puessss.. que dejen de funcionar cosas... desmotiva a usar ubuntu
<locum> probe siempre en ubuntu pq era el mas amigable
<locum> pero me han comentado q mint debian viene mejor compilado
<locum> tengo el iso para probar
<dvillarp> mint?
<locum> pero lo baje ayer y aun no lo probe
<aguitel> mint debian es lo mismo que debian wheezy (testing)
<locum> dvillarp,  si mint abandono ubuntu por eternos problemas
<locum> hay una version mint debian ahora
<fernandito> locum: tambien puedes probar fedora, a mi me reconosio cosas q nunca pudo el ubuntu
<dvillarp> merece la pena? mejor que ubuntu?
<aguitel> fedora es mas lento en pc mas antiguas
<locum> no lo he provado pero el iso es un dvd de casi 1g
<aguitel> y menos amigable
<locum> aguitel,  el portatil es centrino t5500
<locum> 1 gb ram
<aguitel> ano de fabricacion?
<locum> 96/97
<forces> la champions!!!
<aguitel> locum, de cuantas pc estas hablando?
<locum> ???
<locum> el portatil solamente
<aguitel> a ok
<locum> en el sobremesa solo xp
<aguitel> locum, no puede ser 96/97
<locum> O_O
<locum> jajaja
<locum> y eso
<locum> como q no
<aguitel> locum, debe ser 2006/2007
<locum> ahhh si perdon
<aguitel> en el 97 no habia nada con 1 gb de ram
<locum> si habia XD
<locum> costaba mas la ram q el pc pero habia
<aguitel> las pc del instituto de masachuset
<pablohn> hola a todos de nuevo
<pablohn> acabo de instalar el modulo que hace funcionar mi wifi, pero no estoy contento del todo de como funciona
<locum> aguitel,  yo empece con z80 48kb
<pablohn> si hago ping se pierden un 35% de paquetes, y no va internet todo lo fluido posible
<locum> luego pase a 8088
<locum> y de ahi segui en pc
<locum> tengo visto muuuuucha cosa
<vientosolar> hola omikron4
<SrUbuntu> Hola
<SrUbuntu> �
<SrUbuntu> por qué si intento cambiar el prompt me aparecen muchos �
<SrUbuntu> �
<SrUbuntu> �
<SrUbuntu> �
<SrUbuntu> ?
<SrUbuntu> pongo   PS1="\[\033[31m\]\332\304\[\033[34m\](\"  y me aparece un �, por qué no ponen los símbolos correctos?
<omikron4> holas vientosolar que tal?
<omikron4> SrUbuntu: codificacion no valida
<SrUbuntu> omikron4: y cómo lo hago válido?
<SrUbuntu> son carácteres bonitos para mi prompt
<omikron4> SrUbuntu: no lo se.. solo se para los nombres de archivo con el comando convmv que no viene instalado por defecto
<vientosolar> omikron4 el wifi funciona bien con el kernel viejo
<SrUbuntu> ty
<omikron4> y con lo que instalamos no, vientosolar?
<vientosolar> no
<omikron4> pues debe ser tema de algun bug, vientosolar
<vientosolar> eso quiero ver
<omikron4> porque los de compat son los que se usan para parchear en el aircrack y temas parecidos.. vientosolar
<vientosolar> ya vuelvo.. voy a reiniciar con el nuevo kernel
<vientosolar> nuevo kernel
<vientosolar> vea pues.. hoy esta funcionando omikron4
<omikron4> vientosolar: ya te va?
<vientosolar> sip
<vientosolar> estoy con el nuevo kernel
<omikron4> pues nada.. (SOLUCIONADO),  jjajajaa
<vientosolar> eso parece
<vientosolar> gracias omikron4
<omikron4> de nada.. se siente uno bien. cuando ha sido util
<xkap3> hola necesito ayuda
<xkap3> acabo de instalar algunos juegos pero lo que pasa que el sonido como que tartamudea alguien sabe que puedo hacer para solucionar esto ?
<Rikisan> Hola!
<Rikisan> alguien sabe como reconfigurar el idioma en ubuntu? con gnome 3?
<fosco_> Rikisan: abre el panel de control y haz clic en idioma
<Rikisan> fosco_ : mi sistema esta en spanglish
<Rikisan> fosco_ : en idiomas esta español
<fosco_> Rikisan: si quieres hacerlo a mano ejecuta sudo apt-get install language-pack-es language-pack-gnome-es
<locum> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<locum> al fin
<locum> Soupermanito:
<locum> Souchiro:
<locum> tengo audio y mic!
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> como?
<locum> mint debian
<locum> jajaja
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> xD
<locum> sin tocar nada levando directo!
<locum> estoy desde vmwar
<locum> e
<locum> ahora tengo q ver como quito ubuntu sin cargarme xp
<locum> e instalar el mint
<locum> Souchiro:  ojo el tema puede estar en el kernel
<locum> este viene con 2.6.32.5-686
<locum> pero lo q es el audio hda intel lo levanta directo sin problemas ni cosas raras
<locum> aun no probe la webcam como la pille directo me da un chungo
<locum> como puedo desinstalar ubuntu sin cargarme el otro sistema operativo?
<erAbuelo> buenas
<locum> !hola erAbuelo
<kubot> erAbuelo: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<aguitel> locum, utiliza gparted y borra exclusivamente la o las particiones donde esta linux
<fernandito> locum: el mint te levanta desde maquina virtual....???
<locum> aguitel:  tengo el mint bajo vmware en xp
<locum> asi q gparted no ve el disco real
<aguitel> tienes que salir de vw
<locum> pero levantando un live
<locum> podria
<locum> fernandito:  sip
<fernandito> locum: si levantas desde maquina virtual utiliza los drivers del huesped...
<locum> fernandito:  como?
<locum> el hardware lo puedes customizar
<fernandito> locum: eso es siempre, si quieres saber si aguanta de verdad a tu maquina necesitas correrlo con livecd
<locum> voy a instalar la iso en usb y salgo de dudas
<locum> pero me da q el tema audio esta corregido
<locum> este no es el mismo kernel
<locum> del 1104
<fernandito> locum: ahora si reemplazas el ubuntu por cualquier otra distro no tiene por q tocar tu windows
<locum> fernandito:  mi pregunta viene x el tema del grub
<erAbuelo> si te cargas ubuntu, adios grub
<locum> o sea tengo 1 hdd con particion xp y ext4
<fernandito> locum: el grub se reemplaza con el que instale tu nuevo sistema
<locum> erAbuelo: supergrubdisk podria repararlo
<erAbuelo> no
<fernandito> no hay ningun probemas hay...
<locum> mint usa grub pero no se si el grub2 de ubuntu o el 1
<fernandito> tendrias q ver en la pagina del mint pero si es un derivado de debian, es casi seguro q tenga el grub2
<locum> entonces no deberia haber mayor problema
<fernandito> locum: aja pero como te digo, no es seguro q funcione hasta q pruebes una live, por q maquina virtual usa los drivers del huesped
<locum> mm ok lo voy a instalar en usb y veo si va
<locum> de ahi me cepillo el ubuntu
<fernandito> jajajaja
<locum> es una lastima me gustaba ubuntu
<locum> pero la han cagao
<locum> fernandito:  no toy muy seguro sobre eso de los drivers ya q la webcam no la levanta
<fernandito> mmmmm, tendrias q probar con live hasta la version q yo use de vmware era asi,como te digo, y bueno ahora uso virtualbox y en virtualbox tambien es asi
<SrUbuntu> alguien me puede ayudar con un script corto en bash, por favor?
<locum> SrUbuntu:  q necesitas?
<SrUbuntu> locum:
<SrUbuntu> http://pastebin.com/B4P1A4qU
<SrUbuntu> quiero comunicar Bash con DIalog, he estado 2 horas buscando, pero sólo he sabido hacer eso... :(
<SrUbuntu> me ayuda,s por favor??
<locum> SrUbuntu: espera q te paso uno mio a ver si te orientas
<SrUbuntu> vale graaxias =)
<SrUbuntu> es que lo logré con un --yes-no, pero no sé hacerlo con un menú...
<locum> SrUbuntu: a ver si te sirve http://sourceforge.net/projects/syntekdriver/forums/forum/616182/topic/4427484
<SrUbuntu> graacias =)
<locum> no es lo mismo pero.....
<SrUbuntu> em pero
<SrUbuntu> ahí sólo pone un zenity --file-selection y bibliotecas de C :s
<Rikisan> fosco_: ya los tengo instalado
<Rikisan> fosco_: :(
<fosco_> Rikisan: cierra sesion, todo deberia aparecerte en castellano
<locum> SrUbuntu:  ahora mismo no puedo buscarte otra cosa
<Rikisan> fosco_: gnome3 me aparece en ingles y partes en español
<locum> sorry
<fosco_> Rikisan: que parte exactamente aparece en inglés?
<SrUbuntu> locum: ok np..
<Rikisan> fosco_: por ejemplo el panel superior
<Rikisan> fosco_: el menu de apagado esta en ingles
<Rikisan> fosco_: la ayuda de ubuntu esta en ingles
<fosco_> Rikisan: pues con el sistema actualizado y esos paquetes instalados lo deberías tener todo en castellano
<Guest34450> hola. alguna idea porque Ubuntu 11.04 me abre todo enlace con firefox aún cuando chrome es mi navegador redeterminado???
<fosco_> por si se ha quedado algo a medias pon todo el sistema en inglés
<fosco_> y después lo vuelves a poner en castellano
<Rikisan> fosco_: se puede eliminar el ingles?
<Souchiro> fosco_ ayudame T_T
<m4v> !paciencia Souchiro
<kubot> Souchiro: Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, ver !coc
<Souchiro> :/
<fernandito> Souchiro cual es el problema...
<satonio> buenas, he actualizado ubuntu de 10.04 a 11.04 (en dos actualizaciones) y parece que han quitado los drivers de ati que estaba usando
<satonio> y ahora pone software rasterizer en opengl renderer string
<satonio> alguien tiene idea de que se usa ahora para una ati radeon x1950gt ? los que salen en el software center de ati no son
<satonio> con esos me da violacion de segmento
<Souchiro> <fernandito> Souchiro cual es el problema... <------------------ despues de actualizar de ubuntu 10.04 a 10.10 perdi el sonido
<Souchiro> en todo el sistema
<dannyLopez> como se llama el programa que reconoce el hardware de mi Pc?
<satonio> lshw
<dannyLopez> satonio: no es algo asi como hailt haid o algo así no recuerdo
<satonio> yo siempre he usado lshw
<dannyLopez> bash: lshw: no se encontró la orden
<satonio> pues a mi me funciona dpm
<dannyLopez> dpm?
<satonio> de puta madre
<dannyLopez> jaja
<dannyLopez> encontre un bug en mi Pc que esta en launch pad, como puedo solucionarlo o algo así, por que solo veo unos .txt
<Soupermanito> dannyLopez, que error?
<Soupermanito> pasame el link
<dannyLopez> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mpd/+bug/653668
<Soupermanito> O_o
<Soupermanito> que es lo que queres hacer?
<Soupermanito> ver archivos dentro de un ipod?
<dannyLopez> no, quiero reproducir música con el ncmpcpp
<Soupermanito> ncmcpp D:
<cousteau> ¿y qué tiene que ver el ipod con todo eso?
<dannyLopez> a quien le preguntas?
<Soupermanito> el bug que me paso era de alguien que queria usar ipod
<cousteau> ...claro, en realidad lo del ipod sólo lo mencionan en el bug
<dannyLopez> pero en la parte de abajo arace mi mismo error
<dannyLopez> aparece*
<cousteau> este lo explica mejor https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mpd/+bug/332332
<cousteau> y dicen cómo se arregla
<dannyLopez> ok ;)
<cousteau> (pero es un bug; no debería hacer falta ese arreglo pero hace falta)
<Soupermanito> sep
<Soupermanito> que bonito quiero usar ncmpcpp
<dannyLopez> por que no puedo abrir vonculos desde la terminal con el irssi?
<dannyLopez> Operación no soportada <--- eso dice
<dannyLopez> y otra cosa, al desinstalar un programa como hago para eliminar la configuración de el mismo?
<cousteau> dannyLopez, suele estar en ~/.nombre-programa o en ~/.config/nombre-programa
<dannyLopez> ok
#ubuntu-es 2011-05-29
<aguitel> dannyLopez, este comando sirve:sudo aptitude purge '~c'
<dannyLopez> ok aguitel
<Souchiro> o.o
<braiam> suelta el royo Souchiro!
<Souchiro> toy buscando
<Souchiro> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/142621 <-------------------
<Souchiro> ahi vi una
<Souchiro> es sobre el pulseaudio equalizer
<Souchiro> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/143079  <-------------------- este se veia factible
<Souchiro> pero no lo hice porque no estaba el .sh
<Souchiro> ahi segun el maverick no trabaja con pulseaudio por lo de un icono que se renombro
<braiam> Souchiro: instalaste pulseaudio del hilo 142621?
<Souchiro> probe desinstalando e intalando de nuevo el pavucontrol
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> aver....
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> cual hilo?
<braiam> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/142621 <--- 142621
<Souchiro> ps quise tratar
<braiam> Souchiro: pasteame «lsmod» y «lshw»
<Souchiro> pero el archivo ese ia no existe
<Souchiro> okas
<Souchiro> http://pastebin.com/WiBpHK7G
<locum> buenas
<locum> alguien sabe como instalar los paquetes de idioma en mint debian
<Souchiro> http://pastebin.com/A83T1drc
<Souchiro> !mint
<kubot> Linux Mint no es una derivación de Ubuntu soportada debido a cambios en sus repositorios, busca soporte en #linuxmint-help en la red irc.spotchat.org | Ver también !derivados
<locum> Souchiro:  viene de debian al igual q ubuntu
<Guest34450> porque Ubuntu sigue abriendo los enalces en Firefox aún cuando tengo Chrome como predeterminado
<braiam> Souchiro: «cat /proc/asound/cards» y dime que dice
<braiam> Souchiro: me interesa solo la primera linea
<Xago> hola...cómo cambio el nombre del computador?
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> okas
<Souchiro> 0 [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia
<Souchiro> y solo me da 2 lineas
<Soupermanito> Xago, de la computadora tenes que reinstalar todo, podes crear un usuario nuevo con un nombre nuevo facilmente
<Souchiro> braiam
<Souchiro> te pongo las 2 lineas?
<braiam> Souchiro: no esa bien
<Souchiro>  0 [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia
<Souchiro>                       HDA NVidia at 0xdfff4000 irq 22
<Souchiro> ups
<Souchiro> :/
<Xago> hola...cómo cambio el nombre del computador?
<braiam> Souchiro: ahora «cat /proc/asound/NVidia/pcm0»
<braiam> Xago: explicate mejor
<Souchiro> cat: /proc/asound/NVidia/pcm0: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<Souchiro>  braiam
<braiam> Souchiro: y «ls /proc/asound/» te sale algo como card# o nvidia?
<Souchiro> card0  cards  devices  hwdep  modules  NVidia  pcm  seq  timers  version
<Souchiro> eso es lo unico que me sale
<braiam> Souchiro: ok, trata «cat /proc/asound/card0/pcm0»
<colo> alguien sabria decirme que activar en un modem zte para poder ingresar a el mediante wifi?
<Souchiro> cat: /proc/asound/card0/pcm0: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<Souchiro> colo cual es al version de tu ubuntu?
<colo> 10.04
<Souchiro> mira, cuando lo incertas
<Souchiro> te aparece un icono en el escritorio
<m4v> Xago: edita el nombre de tu pc en /etc/hosts y después en /etc/hostname *en ese orden* o podrías quedarte sin sudo. Después reinicia
<Souchiro> cuando te aparesca solo le das "expulsar"
<Souchiro> y te lo reconocera automaticamente
<Souchiro> y se conectara
<Xago> m4v, gracias....ahora reiniciaré
<Souchiro> y de ahi debes añadir una nueva conexion
<colo> Souchiro, eso era para mi?
<Souchiro> si colo
<colo> Souchiro, creo que no me explique bien
<Souchiro> o.o entonces?
<Souchiro> ah perdona, lei mal
<colo> Souchiro, trato de entrar a un modem mediante la dir 192.168......... con wifi pero no me ingresa
<Souchiro> mmm
<colo> Souchiro, solo puedo entrar con la coneccion del cable via wifi no
<Souchiro> bueno, nunca intente eso, pero si hay modems usb que pueden ahcer eso
<Souchiro> estas seguro que el modem usb al que tratas de conectarte si puede hacerlo?
<braiam> Souchiro: pasteame «ls /proc/asound/*»
<colo> Souchiro, no es usb es un modem comun
<Souchiro> card0  cards  devices  hwdep  modules  NVidia  pcm  seq  timers  version  braiam
<braiam> Souchiro: es diferente ¬.¬
<Souchiro> que es diferente?
<braiam> Souchiro: «ls /proc/asound/» !== «ls /proc/asound/*»
<braiam> (note el asterisco)
<Souchiro> colo, entonces ahi si no te puedo ayudar, perdona :/
<colo> Souchiro, muchas gracias igual
<Souchiro> http://pastebin.com/SCBTHSKJ braiam
<braiam> colo: cual es el modelo de tu modem?
<braiam> Souchiro: trata «cat /proc/asound/card0/pcm0c» y «cat /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p»
<braiam> Souchiro: solo me interesa la que diga "Playback isn't active"
<Souchiro> okas
<Souchiro> cat /proc/asound/card0/pcm0c
<Souchiro> cat: /proc/asound/card0/pcm0c: Es un directorio
<Souchiro> cat /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p
<Souchiro> cat: /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p: Es un directorio
<braiam> Souchiro: verifica que «cat /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/sub0/info | grep stream» devuelva PLAYBACK
<Souchiro> cat /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/sub0/info | grep stream
<Souchiro> stream: PLAYBACK
<Souchiro>      braiam
<braiam> ok,
<Souchiro> y ahora?
<braiam> Souchiro: trata «aplay» con un archivo voc,raw,wav,au
<braiam> ej.: aplay archivo.voc
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> cualquiera de audio?
<braiam> solo voc,raw,wav o au
<braiam> los ejemplos tienen varios de esos
<Souchiro> braiam
<Souchiro> yuuji@yuuji-desktop:~$ aplay cuac.wav
<Souchiro> Sonando WAVE 'cuac.wav' : Unsigned 8 bit, Ratio 11025 Hz, Mono
<braiam> Souchiro: y suena?
<Souchiro> nop
<braiam> ok, entonces es el alsa que tiene problemas
<braiam> Souchiro: quieres el camino facil o el dificil?
<Souchiro> ya probe desinstalando el pavucontrol e instalandolo nuevamente
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> no quiero formatear >_>
<braiam> Souchiro: el facil es: solo es reinstalar alsa
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> aver
<Borreguito> que chip de audio tienes?
<braiam> Borreguito: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia
<Souchiro> como reinstalo?
<Souchiro> mas bien cual
<Souchiro> emmm
<Souchiro> de sonido...
<braiam> alsa-base Souchiro
<Souchiro> lo desinstalo completamente, verdad?
<Souchiro> para que me baje el archivo de nuevo
<Borreguito> tiene que ser ALC 883 o  ALC 888?
<braiam> Souchiro: «sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-base»
<Borreguito> es un chipset  intel g31?
<braiam> Borreguito: es de nvidia
<Borreguito> que tarjeta madre es?
<braiam> http://pastebin.com/WiBpHK7G http://pastebin.com/A83T1drc Borreguito
<braiam> Borreguito: ahí están los modulos y el hardware
<Souchiro> es una azus la tarjeta
<braiam> mm... s/azus/asus :)
<braiam> Souchiro: pero la asus subcontrata las piezas, ellos solo la arman :P
<Borreguito> es audio ALC861
<braiam> Borreguito: le sugieres que se compile el alsa?
<Borreguito> deja veo si nvidia ya tiene soporte para ese audio
<Souchiro> o.o
<braiam> Borreguito: queras decir Alsa o Ubuntu?
<Souchiro> es que eso me paso al actualizar del 10.04 al 10.10
<Souchiro> ayer estaba todo bien
<braiam> porque si nvidia lo hizo nvidia debe tener soporte
<Souchiro> braiam ia hice eso
<braiam> y?
<Souchiro> ahora que hago?
<Souchiro> reinicio?
<braiam> Souchiro: no, debería simplemente reprodurír el archivo que probaste
<Souchiro> nop
<Souchiro> nada
<Souchiro> T_T
<Souchiro> reinicio a ver que pasa
<Souchiro> no tardo
<braiam> ok
<Souchiro> nada de nada
<Souchiro> ._.
<braiam> Borreguito se fue :(
<Souchiro> :/
<Souchiro> como puedo elegir entre alsamixer y pulseaudio
<Souchiro> a lo mejor es eso
<braiam> Souchiro: usa «pacmd»
<Souchiro> y luego?
<braiam> list-sinks
<Souchiro> y luego?
<braiam> list-samples
<Souchiro> 0 cache entrie(s) available.
<Souchiro> eso dice
<braiam> :/
<Souchiro> esto decia anteriormente
<Souchiro> 1 sink(s) available.
<Souchiro>   * index: 0
<Souchiro> 	name: <alsa_output.pci-0000_00_05.0.analog-stereo>
<Souchiro> 	driver: <module-alsa-card.c>
<braiam> Souchiro: se te olvido el paste?
<braiam> Souchiro: eso significa que pulseaudio usa alsa
<Souchiro> costeau tu sabes como?
<Souchiro> si, pero waaa T_T
<colo> estoy tratando de usar un programa para un mini server web y no se como habilitar el upnp, que supongo que es lo que no me deja salir a la web, sale esto cuando inicia: Can't use UPnP!) Alguien tiene idea de como habilitarlo?
<Souchiro> me arrepiento de haber tomado la decicion de de migrar a maverick
<Mistery159> lo mejor es una instalación limpia :|
<Mistery159> a mi Maverick me funciona de maravillas
<braiam> xD
<Souchiro> si pero io solo actualice a ese y no me responde el audio desde eso
<Souchiro> o.o
<braiam> !alsa | Souchiro
<kubot> Souchiro: Si tienes problemas con el sonido,haz click en el applet de volume, luego en preferencias de sonido y verifica las preferencias de 'Hardware' y 'Volume', si esto falla, entonces ve la documentación oficial (inglés) en: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound y https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting. Usa !mp3 si escuchas los sonidos del sistema pero no puedes reproducir archivos mp3
<braiam> Souchiro: busca la sección "Refreshing/Reinstalling the drivers"
<braiam> Souchiro: si no tienes aptitude tendras que instalarlo
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> lo quecare el lunes braiam
<Souchiro> checare *
<Souchiro> me voy
<Souchiro> nos leemos
<Souchiro> hasta el lunes :D
 * Souchiro se va derrotado ........
<glooskep> buenas noches (México)
<glooskep> alguien vivo? tengo una duda con relacion a las tarjetas graficas nvidia y sus drivers actuales
<Glooskep> alguien aca sabe si hay algun problema con los drivers nvidia?
<Gus81> Glooskep, hay un bug reportado, no se si sera ese tu problema
<Gus81> Glooskep, te paso el link que amablemente me proporciono m4v https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/771788
<Gus81> me voy a cenar, vengo en un rato, saludos
<Glooskep> Gracias Gus81
<dannyLopez> que tengo que modificar en el fstab para que el disco duro que queda automontado sea lectura y escritura?
<dannyLopez> que tengo que modificar en el fstab para que el disco duro que queda automontado sea lectura y escritura?
<kzman> hola
<kzman> tengo una pregunta: se necesita un driver adicional para poder cambiarle el brillo de pantalla con un notebook?
<Soupermanito> no deberia
<Soupermanito> usa la funcion interna
<Soupermanito> los teclados de las notebooks tiene una tecla fn, generalmente azul, que al apretarla te permite cambiar cosas, como el volumen o el brillo
<Soupermanito> eso deberia funcionar
<jm__> hola
<jm__> alguien me puede ayudar con libreoffice porfavor'
<m4v> !pregunta jm__
<kubot> jm__: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<jm__> soy nuevo , emigre recien de microsoft , me ha encantado xubuntu, pero el otro dia mi hijo hizo un trabajo para el  colegio, pero al imprimir en un computador con microsoft no salio como lo veiamos en ubuntu (libreoffice).Las paginas no corcordaban, pero si lo veias en ubuntu se veia bien.¿?
<jm__> ahora instale xubuntu , tenia ubuntu.
<m4v> jm__: no estoy seguro si ms office soporta ODF correctamente
<Soupermanito> jm__, una cosa muy util que hacer para evitar esas cosas es usar la opcion de libreoffice de guardar a pdf
<jm__> ok buena idea
<Soupermanito> desde cualquier programa de linux podes imprimir a archivo y elegir que sea un pdf
<Soupermanito> asi seguro que va a salir exactamente
<jm__> para que salga como quieras
<m4v> jm__: hay un plugin para MS Office que le da soporte para ODF, habría que ver si está disponible (el plugin era de Sun, pero desde que Oracle compró Sun creo que no está más disponible)
<jm__> y no encontrarse con sorpresas
<m4v> jm__: la idea que da Soupermanito es otra opción
<Soupermanito> aunque libreoffice intenta que haya compatibilidad reatroactiva para .doc, pero el problema es que .doc en un formato privativa
<m4v> y probablemente la que funcione mejor
<jm__> no lo que pasa que lo guardamos como office 2003
<jm__> e igual nos fallo
<jm__> como pdf de seguro no falla
<Soupermanito> si, eso pasa porque .doc es un formato privativo, por eso microsoft paso a docx para que no lo sea, pero no todas las maquinas pueden leer docx tampoco
<jm__> ahora libreoffice y openoffice son lo mismo?
<Soupermanito> :) jm__ si esa es la mejor opcion, trabajo mucho con archivos y pdf es lo mejorcito que hay para que todo salga bien
<m4v> jm__: si, el cambio es por la compra de Sun de parte de Oracle
<jm__> ok
<Soupermanito> jm__, :) bienvenido a xubuntu :D
<jm__> de todas maneras deje el computador de escritorio con micosoft para evitar alguna sorpresa , pero el mio lo pase a linux
<Soupermanito> uno mas para la familia!
<Soupermanito> jejeje XD
<Soupermanito> pasalos todos!
<Soupermanito> :D
<jm__> gracias
<jm__> si los habia pasado todos pero quiero aprender
<jm__> y luego migrar los otros
<Soupermanito> no de verdad, somos pocos los que usamos xubuntu en este canal :P mira en #xubuntu-es si no me crees, somos 3 a lo somo
<Soupermanito> sumo^
<Soupermanito> XD
<jm__> jejejeje
<jm__> lo encontre mas amigable que ubuntu
<jm__> mas sencillo
<jm__> como para aprender
<Soupermanito> :)
<jm__> para que te voy a mentir ahora solo soy copy y paste en la terminal jejejeje
<jm__> no tengo idea de repositorios ni nada
<Soupermanito> :D ya aprenderas
<jm__> pero de a poco
<Soupermanito> usar la base de programas de ubuntu es muy facil
<Soupermanito> y desde ahi podes instalar casi todo
<jm__> mi hijo de 16 esta re entusiasmado
<Soupermanito> :D
<jm__> si estuve 2 semanas probando varias distro
<NipSarm> hola a todos
<m4v> disculpenme pero tengo que decir que este canal es de soporte solamente, y charlar genera ruido, pueden continuar en el canal social #ubuntu-es-offtopic o #xubuntu-es incluso
<Soupermanito> :D perdone señor m4v
<NipSarm> alguien sabe como modificar la resolucion de webcam integrada en ubuntu??
<jm__> hay unas re lindas pero no pude hacer funcionar ni el internet
<jm__> ok gracias a todos los que me ayudaron
<Soupermanito> :) jm__ entra en #ubuntu-es-offtopic y hablamos
<Soupermanito> NipSarm, dejame averiguar un poco y te digo
<Soupermanito> me gustaria saber el modelo de la notebook
<NipSarm> gracias soup (Y) , voy contando instale el guvcview en una netbook acer y detecto la webcam normal, con resolucion maxima de 640x480
<NipSarm> no se que habra pasado , ahora solo tiene 160x120 =/
<NipSarm> eso es lo que quiero solucionar
<Soupermanito> NipSarm, intentaste instalar cheese?
<NipSarm> si, tenia cheese instalado antes, y era lo mismo : 640x480 y menores; ahora cheese tiene lo mismo de 160x120
<Soupermanito> mmm
<Soupermanito> que raro
<rz`> wenas
<Soupermanito> !hola rz`
<kubot> rz`: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<rz`> wenas
<rz`> ke pasa
<kzman> hola
<kzman> oigan, como puedo asociar los links apturl con la aplicacion apturt?
<Soupermanito> nop
<Soupermanito> ni idea
<Soupermanito> NipSarm, sigo buscando
<NipSarm> Soup estoy en las mismas
<liljoker09> buenas señores tengo un problema con mi driver b43 dejo un paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/614413/
<forces> que comando hiciste?
<Soupermanito> que es b43?
<m4v> liljoker09: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1609835 ?
<m4v> no se si sirve
<liljoker09> fijate que ya lo tenia funsionando pero por vestia removi los archivos a la papelera y ahora no me funka este tutorial http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/9059727/Solucion-definitiva-Broadcom-BCM-43XX-Ubuntu-10_10--BCM4311.html
<liljoker09> m4v, gracias ahora cheko tu pagina
<liljoker09> m4v, compi fijate que ya avia pasado por ese tutorial pero no considero que sea mi problema
<Soupermanito> liljoker09, sudo apt-get purge firmware-b43-installer
<Soupermanito> instala broadcom-wl
<liljoker09> Soupermanito, ahora pruevo el codigo
<Soupermanito> liljoker09, una ves que elimines el b43
<liljoker09> Soupermanito, si ya lo elimine
<Soupermanito> hace:    lspci -vnn | grep 14e4
<liljoker09> Soupermanito, ok
<Soupermanito> dame el dump en un pastebin
<liljoker09> Soupermanito, aki tienes http://paste.ubuntu.com/614414/
<Soupermanito> que kernel tenes?
<Soupermanito> uname -a
<liljoker09> kernel 2.6.35-28-generic
<techdesk> hola amigos ...
<Soupermanito> !hola techdesk
<kubot> techdesk: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<techdesk> tengo un mp4 titan y en el laptop con xp se reconoce sin problemas..
<techdesk> pero en mi pc con Ubuntu 11.04 no... solo prende la luz y ya... no pasa nada
<arp-> montalo a mano
<Soupermanito> liljoker09, sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<techdesk> ya lo probe con un post en el foro de ubuntu-es... pero no me sale
<arp-> techdesk
<techdesk> arp-:
<Soupermanito> techdesk, cuando lo enchufas y haces lsusb que pasa
<arp-> desconecta el pendrive
<liljoker09> Soupermanito, ok ahora lo hago
<techdesk> Soupermanito: ya pego lo que me muestra el lsusb
<arp-> techdesk, nada d lsusb
<arp-> leeme
<arp-> desenchufa el pendrive
<Soupermanito> ok hacele caso a arp- techdesk
<techdesk> arp-: ok
<arp-> abri una terminal
<liljoker09> Soupermanito, b43-fwcutter ya está en su versión más reciente.
<techdesk> arp-: ya
<arp-> enchufalo
<arp-> y escribi en la consola: dmesg
<arp-> Enter
<arp-> y lee a lo ultimo de todo el log
<techdesk> arp-:  ok ya
<arp-> que /dev/ le asigno
<techdesk> arp-: ninguno
<techdesk> arp-: no sale nada de eso
<Soupermanito> liljoker09, vas a Sistema > Administracion >Hardware  y elegis el driver b43 de la lista
<arp-> techdesk, lsusb
<arp-> que dice
<arp-> ??
<Soupermanito> ajajaj
<Soupermanito> no era que no tenia que hacerlo?
<arp-> Soupermanito lsusb no me dice nada en si
<arp-> no me muestra el dev de montaje
<Soupermanito> :P
<arp-> siendo un pendrive comun y corriente.. en lo que respecta al dispositivo en si USB, lo detecta bien
<liljoker09> Soupermanito, ok
<arp-> pero en este caso no lo registra el log del kernel
<arp-> algo raro...
<techdesk> arp-: http://pastebin.com/VZ9F7c8i
<arp-> ok
<liljoker09> Soupermanito, SystemError: installArchives() failed
<arp-> sdb
<arp-> ahi lo tenes
<liljoker09> Soupermanito, sigue con lo mismo
<techdesk> arp-: http://pastebin.com/LWt0nMec
<techdesk> arp-: ??
<arp-> cuantos discos duros etenes en la pc
<arp-> ?
<arp-> pone: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<techdesk_> arp-:  q me decias?
<arp-> pone: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<techdesk_> arp-: no paso nada
<arp-> ??
<techdesk_> no nada
<arp-> tenes el usb enchufado??
<techdesk_> sip
<arp-> ok
<techdesk_> y esta hasta prendido
<arp-> se
<techdesk_> eso es lo raro ...
<techdesk_> porque en xp lo prende pero n}muestra el icono de conectado con el pc
<techdesk_> y en ubuntu no!
<arp-> perdon
<arp-> techdesk_
<techdesk_> arp-: otra cosa es que tengo dos pc's con ubuntu 11.04 pero no puedo compartir entre ellos
<arp-> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc
<Soupermanito> liljoker09, sabes hablar ingles?
<liljoker09> Soupermanito, no pero puedo usar google traductor
<techdesk_> arp-: no nada
<arp-> bueh
<techdesk_> sip!
<liljoker09> Soupermanito, hey mira estoy volviendo a tratar de activar el driver desde el tutorial ke use y ke me funsiono bien
<Soupermanito> no, es que hay un canal acá para gente que usa tu modelo
<liljoker09> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/9059727/Solucion-definitiva-Broadcom-BCM-43XX-Ubuntu-10_10--BCM4311.html
<kzman> oigan, como se puede tildar las letras con '~' en ubuntu?
<Soupermanito> pero tu modelo no es 4311 es 4315
<liljoker09> Soupermanito, huy eso es nuevo no savia ke era el 4315
<Soupermanito> alt gr-4 es tilde kzman
<liljoker09> Soupermanito, pense que era una b4312
<Soupermanito> pues cuando hiciste lspci fijate el numero que salio entre corchetes
<kzman> Soupermanito, pero eso no tilda las letras, solo escribe ese caracter
<arp-> techdesk_
<arp-> deberia estar en sdb
<liljoker09> Soupermanito, ahora cheko el lspci espera
<arp-> como lo indica el log
<arp-> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<liljoker09> Soupermanito, 08:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<Soupermanito> kzman, busca un cuadro de tablas utf-8 y escribi el caracter con ctrl+u+[NUMERO] y podes dibujar cualquier caracter utf-8 por ejemplo ð
<Soupermanito> ese no es el que yo te dije
<kzman> Soupermanito, eso es incomodo
<liljoker09> Soupermanito, segun eso me indica BCM4312
<Soupermanito> este liljoker09 :    lspci -vnn | grep 14e4
<liljoker09> Soupermanito, ok
<Soupermanito> te dice que es un 4312 > pero en realidad es un [4315]
<liljoker09> Soupermanito, si es correcto
<Soupermanito> te recomendaria que preguntes en este canal #bcm-users
<liljoker09> Soupermanito, ahora me di cuenta de eso porque use un driver de esta pagina http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<Soupermanito> pero es en ingles
<liljoker09> Soupermanito, ok como hago para entrar a dicha pagina
<Soupermanito> pagina no, canal
<Soupermanito> de chat, en esta network
<liljoker09> Soupermanito, ya que no se bien como manejarme en este canal de ubuntu
<Soupermanito> solo /join #bcm-users
<liljoker09> Soupermanito, ok ya entre a dicho canal thanks Soupermanito...
<Soupermanito> :) ahora yo te ayudo
<Soupermanito> esperemos que respondan
<techdesk_> arp-: me habia desconectado sin saber...
<arp-> ok
<techdesk_> arp-: que se puede hacer aí... seguir usando windows?
<edu> Buen día.
<edu> Cómo se guarda este archivo después de haber hecho los cambios?  http://i.imgur.com/TFzJB.png
<braiam> edu: Ctrl + O
<braiam> y salir Ctrl + X
<braiam> edu: es una "ó"
<edu> Gracias braiam, debería haberlo buscado en la guía de nano.
<braiam> edu: esta debajo, lo unico que en ingles
<braiam> WriteOut = guardar
<braiam> ^O = Ctrl + O
<edu> Ya lo vi, pero te puedes creer qu eno sabía que "^" era "Crtl"?
<braiam> edu: aunque no deberías estar modificando el sudoers
<edu> Por?
<braiam> edu: tampoco yo a su tiempo
<MAXX_> buenas noches
<braiam> edu: te puedes quedar sin sudo, sin root, y sin nada que te permita ser el adm del sys
<MAXX_> alguien sabe porke no funciona lastfm en el banshee?
<edu> Sólo yo uso este ordenador, quiero quitar todas las peticiones de seguridad que usa Ubuntu, que en mi opinión son exageradas.
<edu> Maxx, tienes cuenta de lastfm?
<braiam> edu: entonces es que haces demaciado, yo apenas y veo una cuando hago un upgrad
<MAXX_> si edu
<edu> braiam:  pero si para entrar en synaptics te salta el aviso de contraseña..........
<MAXX_> estaba viendo , y parece que lastfm no es mas gratuita
<edu> No, Maxx, tienes un período de prueba, luego hay que pasar por caja.
<braiam> edu: es porque tienes que estar seguro de que entiendes que te vas a meter en el agua con los tiburones
<edu> Creo que solo es gratix para Reino Unido y un par de paises más.
<braiam> edu: y si te molesta tanto, por que no dejas synaptic corriendo
<edu> Jajajaja, me gustan los tiburones y yo les gusto a a los tiburones.
<edu> Cómo corriendo?
<MAXX_> gracias por el dato edu
<MAXX_> que  mal para mi, yo disfrutaba la radio personalizada
<MAXX_> :S
<MAXX_> nos vemos gente
<MAXX_> que la pasen bien
<braiam> edu: no cierres synaptic-
<MAXX_> me voy a jugar al assault cube o al openarena
<braiam> al menos no te quedas del todo desprotegido
<edu> Maxx, suerte, preueba GrooveShark, no es lo mismo, pero parecido.
<MAXX_> gracias edu
<MAXX_> exitos!
<edu> Es decir, que abra Synaptics al incicio y que lo deje abierto toda la sesión?
<edu> braiam, explícame, esa clase de protecciones no se supone que es para que no altere el sistema otra persona que accede físicamente?
<braiam> edu: para que no la altere nadie, remota o localmente
<edu> remotamente sería hacking o virus, no?  No hay más posibilidades.
<braiam> linux y unix se hicieron pensando en la seguridad primero
<Tarrasquero> linux y unix?
<braiam> edu: lamentablemente para las computadoras, el ser humano es el peor malware que pueda existir
<braiam> y ya me callo de mi ot
<edu> Siempre he pensado que Linux es demasiado paranóico.
<edu> Es decir, que es un sistema de autoprotección, para defenderte de ti mismo.
<edu> Curiosa forma de entender la seguridad.
<Tarrasquero> edu: linux es lo que tu quieras que sea, ni mas ni menos
<edu> Por eso Tarrasquero, yo no quiero que Linux desconfíe de mí.
<edu> Por eso quiero relajar la seguridad, en lo posible.
<braiam> edu: con eso tu lo vas a hacer que confie en todos...
<Gus81> edu, desde mi humilde opinion el peor enemigo que pueda tener Linux es el propio usuario...
<edu> Linux y todos, supongo.
<braiam> Gus81: ya yo dije eso :)
<Tarrasquero> por decir algo: linux es el sistema mas seguro al dia de hoy desde la instalacion
<edu> Pero hay que confiar en la posibilidades de uno mismo.  Un poco de autoconfianza.
<braiam> y mejor hago !ot
<braiam> !ot braiam edu Tarrasquero Gus81
<kubot> braiam edu Tarrasquero Gus81: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Gus81> braiam, recien leo el canal, no quise sacarte la frase jaja
<braiam> ;)
<edu> kubot, nos salimos del topic?
<kubot> edu: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<edu> Jajajaja.
<Gus81> pero che, no puedo meter un bocadillo que ya me caga a pedos el kubot :S
<braiam> !lengua
<kubot> Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<Gus81> ...
<Tarrasquero> !kubot braiam
<kubot> braiam: kubot es el bot de ayuda de #Ubuntu-es. Por favor no abusar de kubot, investiga los factos en privado con "/query kubot" | Manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/m4v/kubot
<LinuxMario> Hola alguien despierto?
<braiam> mm... no estoy investigando los factos y no abuso de kubot
<braiam> !ask LinuxMario
<kubot> LinuxMario: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<LinuxMario> kubot, Muchas gracias.
<kubot> LinuxMario: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<edu> Bueno, ya me habéis asustado, entonces, no modifico el sudoers?
<braiam> edu: si eso es lo que quieres, nosotros no te obligaremos
<Gus81> Tarrasquero, muy bueno el manual del Kubot... hay alguna lista de comandos o factos?
<braiam> Gus81: m4v está trabajando en eso
<Tarrasquero> la lista esta opsoleta, aunque reciente
<Tarrasquero> !factos
<kubot> facto es un fragmento de información útil, la palabra viene del inglés factoid. Se utiliza para recordar respuestas de preguntas comunes y que los usuarios del canal pueden llamar cuando sea necesario.
<braiam> !kubot Tarrasquero Gus81
<kubot> Tarrasquero Gus81: kubot es el bot de ayuda de #Ubuntu-es. Por favor no abusar de kubot, investiga los factos en privado con "/query kubot" | Manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/m4v/kubot
<Tarrasquero> antes incluia la url en ese llamado
<Gus81> braiam, uff me tenes podrido... jaja
<braiam> Tarrasquero: Gus81 /guery kubot
<Tarrasquero> braiam: antes no era esa la forma
<braiam> bueno ahora sí :P
<Tarrasquero> kubot cambio de alojamiento a una shell
<Tarrasquero> ese es el motivo
<Tarrasquero> creo que prestada
<Tarrasquero> anteriormente se ejecutaba en una pc de usuario
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<BoF> buenas
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<noseasasi> muy buenas
<rgage81> join #grrlib
<noseasasi> Domingo movidito, eh?  ;-)     Hasta otra buena gente ...
<esmirlin> chicos sabéis de algún software para crear páginas web en linux¿? en windows uso dreamweaver y frontpage :S
<satonio> buenas
<satonio> estoy teniendo problemas con la aceleracion grafica despues de actualizar a ubuntu 11.04. pongo el Xorg.0.log ? el xorg.conf esta vacio
<fosco_> satonio: y vacío debe estar
<satonio> ok
<satonio> pero aun asi no va
<fosco_> cual es el problema exacto?
<satonio> OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer y no carga unity
<fosco_> que grafica tienes?
<fosco_> lspci | grep -i vga
<satonio> X1950GT
<satonio> ati radeon X1950 gt
<satonio> ATI Technologies Inc Radeon X1950 GT (rev 9a)
<fosco_> ummm mal asunto, el driver propietario de ati es muy exigente con los modelos soportados
<satonio> pero
<satonio> en 10.04 no usaba el driver propietario
<satonio> y el otro iba muy bien
<satonio> y ahora de repente no va
<satonio> voy a reiniciar a probar una cosa ahora vuelvo
<afkael> Hola!!
<afkael> alguien me explica cómo se agregan repositorios??
<satonio_> afkael, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nombre/directorio
<afkael> ésto es un repositorio?? deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/makehuman/deb/amd64/ /
<afkael> cómo lo agrego por consola??
<jm__> hola
<jm__> alguien sabe como cambiar el nombre a archivo o carpeta en xubuntu ?
<afkael> satonio.. el directorio es éste: deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/makehuman/deb/amd64/ /
<afkael> al nombre se lo pongo yo??
<afkael> algo asi: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:MakeHuman/deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/makehuman/deb/amd64/ /
<afkael> ?
<jm__> alguien de xubuntu?
<afkael> satonio_
<totocolombia> Hola buenos días, tengo una pregunta uno puede instalar firefox 4 en ubuntu 8.10
<edu> Tengo una Lexmark X1170 multifunción.  Ayer conseguí hacer funcionar la impresora por CUPS.  Seguí una guía donde terminaba con una indicación para montar un sistema usbfs (sudo mount usbfs), pero no éstono lo conseguí.
<edu> Hoy, estoy intentado hacer funcionar el escáner desde esa multifunción, pero parece ser que pasa también por montar ese sistema de archivos y no sé cómo hacerlo.
<julian_> hola tengo un modem 3g y desde hace algun tiempo cada vez que me conecto me pide que ingrese la clave del proveedor... Como puedo solucionarlo?
<julian_> hola tengo un modem 3g y desde hace algun tiempo cada vez que me conecto me pide que ingrese la clave del proveedor... Como puedo solucionarlo?
<dabor> julian_: cuando te conectas al modem o a internet?
<julian_> CUANDO EMPIEZA A BUSCAR LA SEÑAL
<julian_> perdon por las mayusculas
<satonio_> buenas
<satonio_> tengo este log http://pastebin.com/VYEVHcau y estoy obteniendo OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer. Alguien sabe como puedo arreglarlo?
<Soupermanito> a ver
<Soupermanito> satonio_, cuando obtenes este error?
<satonio_> lo de software rasterizer? en glxinfo | grep render. segun el log esto se decide en la linea 507
<Soupermanito> pero esa linea es buena
<Soupermanito> no entiendo que problema tenes
<locum> Soupermanito, im back
<Soupermanito> hola locum :D
<Soupermanito> ya anda todo en mint?
<locum> ya tengo icono en ubuntu
<satonio_> Soupermanito, con el software rasterizer no tengo aceleracion 3d y por ejemplo, no puedo usar unity
<locum> no se q pasa pero al crear el  live usb no permite cambiar idiomas y la persistencia a veces funciona otras no
<locum> asi q no lo he instalado aparte
<satonio_> antes de actualizar la version de ubuntu si que iba directo
<satonio_> y no por software rasterizer
<Soupermanito> ok
<Soupermanito> instala  libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental
<satonio_> reinicio las X?
<Soupermanito> sep
<Soupermanito> locum, entra en #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<locum> voy
<satonio_> sin cambios
<Soupermanito> ok
<Soupermanito> en tu xorg.conf
<satonio_> vacio
<Soupermanito> si, ya se, eso es ubuntu
<Soupermanito> agrega esto:
<Soupermanito> Section "DRI"
<Soupermanito> mode 0666
<Soupermanito> EndSection
<Soupermanito> y reinicia las x
<dabor> satonio_: instalaste el privativo de ati?
<satonio> totalmente en negro se me ha quedado
<Soupermanito> jo
<satonio> y no responde a nada
<Soupermanito> elimina esa linea de xorg.conf
<satonio> he reiniciado y igual
<Soupermanito> desde una terminal
<satonio> voy a probar en recovery
<satonio> Soupermanito, no va el terminal
<satonio> voy a probar en recovery
<Soupermanito> no no. solo borra esa linea
<satonio> que no puedo
<Soupermanito> ctrl-alt-F1
<satonio> Soupermanito, que no responde tio
<Soupermanito> D:
<satonio> voy a entrar en recovery a quitarla
<Soupermanito> ok
<satonio> dabor, no, instale el libre
<satonio> el privativo se queja de la version
<satonio> y el que hay en los repos hace que me salga 'Violación de segmento'
<cousteau> bien, a ver cómo invento esto
<cousteau> tengo una melódica (una especie de flauta con teclado de piano), ¿cómo le pongo algo para que suene como un órgano Hammond?
<cousteau> un altavoz leslie o algo así
<Soupermanito> D:
<cousteau> hmmm... podría fabricarme un altavoz leslie
<Soupermanito> cousteau, esto no es offtopic
<cousteau> uuups
<cousteau> perdón, me lié
<Soupermanito> ;)
<cousteau> -_-"
<satonio> sy+
<satonio> alguna idea mas, Soupermanito ?
<Soupermanito> :)
<Soupermanito> ya anda todo?
<satonio> quitando la linea esta igual que antes
<satonio> pero al menos arranca
<Soupermanito> busca esto en tus repositorios, con synaptic, y fijate si lo tenes en su ultima version: libdrm_radeon
<satonio_> veamos
<satonio_> libdrm_radeon1 se llama
<satonio_> y si, esta en la ultima version
<satonio_> ui
<satonio_> libdrm-radeon1
<Soupermanito> esta bien
<Soupermanito> mmm
<Soupermanito> dejame investigar un poco mas
<Soupermanito> satonio_, glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<satonio_> joder se me esta colgando el firefox a cada poco
<satonio_> ah no se ha colgado pero lo parecia
<satonio_> http://pastebin.com/vB18AP0D
<Soupermanito> ok algo esta mal ahi, deberia verse algo asi: OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R200 (RV280 5C61) 20090101 x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE TCL DRI2
<Soupermanito> :(
<Soupermanito> http://www.x.org/wiki/radeonBuildHowTo
<satonio_> sigo eso a ver?
<Soupermanito> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Soupermanito> creo que con esas dos paginas vas a poder solucionar tu problema
<Soupermanito> te las paso porque tengo que irme un rato
<satonio_> ok
<cousteau> satonio_, con un bloqueador de anuncios a lo mejor te va más ligero
<satonio_> en la pag de pastebin?
<cousteau> y con un bloqueador de flash, para que lo que quede que esté en flash no se active hasta que hagas click
<locum> si alguien tiene problemas de microfono con hda-intel, que agregue esto al alsa-base.conf
<locum>     options snd-hda-intel model=3stack
<Enlil> donde es offtopic
<Enlil> !offtopic
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<locum> buenas
<locum> tengo un problemita con el camorama "Could not create directory '~/Webcam_Pictures'"
<locum> supuestamente se pueden editar las preferencias y cambiar la ubicacion pero no encuentro donde
<braiam> locum: pues crealo
<braiam> locum: «mkdir ~/Webcam_Pictures»
<mimecar> locum: ejecutas el programa como un usuario normal verdad?
<locum> da igual con sudo o  normal siempre dice Could not create directory '~/Webcam_Pictures'
<locum> lo q no se es pq lo hace
<braiam> locum: lee mi linea más arriba ↑
<locum> la opcion de braiam  se puede hacer pero lo q no entiendo es pq el fallo
<braiam> error de porgamación, un bug, dime cual es el programa haber si puedo reproducirlo+ locum
<locum> sigue dando el mismo fallo despues de «mkdir ~/Webcam_Pictures
<braiam> locum: ¿qué programa es?
<mimecar> locum: si creas la carpeta, no puedes ejecutar el programa con sudo
<locum> braiam,  es el camorama en ubuntu 11.04
<locum> la carpeta esta creada pero sigue con el mismo fallo
<locum> diciendo q no puede creearla
<locum> cuando intentas capturar imagen
<Soupermanito> locum, abri una terminal y pone mkdir Webcam_Pictures
<locum> ya lo hice
<locum> no estan leyendo lo q escribo
<Soupermanito> ps ya deberia funcionar
<locum> si pero no no lo hace
<locum> es mas despues de crear la carpeta pierde las opciones de configuracion de la webcam
<locum> en cuanto a brillo
<locum> ahora vuelvo
<Soupermanito> usa cheese
<braiam> mm... no tengo camara así que no puedo probar
<alex__> se que no es este el canal pero se me acaba la bateria y en debian pasan de todo cristo... alguien me echa una mano urgente con mi tarjeta wifi?
<braiam> !ask alex__
<kubot> alex__: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<fernandito> jajajajaja alex__que tarjeta tienes
<alex__> vereis... instale debian base en mi netbook... tiene la ralink3090 pero no logro hacerla funcionar.. sin embargo al hacer lspci me sale sin problemas.. alguien me echa una manita?
<alex__> fernandito:  que me quedo sin bateria.. :S
<fernandito> haber la salida de tu lspci|grep-i network
<alex__> fernandito:  sabrias echarme una mano?
<alex__> voy...
<braiam> alex__: espera que es «lspci | grep -i nerwork»
<braiam> fernandito: grep-i no existe :P
<alex__> me dice ralink controler 3090
<alex__> osea que la pilla
<fernandito> jajaja falto un espacio grep -i
<fernandito> o no???
<alex__> yo creo que el lio esta con el network manager .. ya que no lo tengo activado ni instalado... y sin red .. pues,,....
<fernandito> ya salida de iwconfig
<alex__> fernandito:  me echas una mano para subir internet via consola?
<braiam> !paste alex__
<kubot> alex__: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<fernandito> alex__: ok eso es facil cableada o wifi
<alex__> fernandito:  me sale .. pero un detalle... no sale la essid
<alex__> osea que ta caida :S
<alex__> braiam no hay red...
<alex__> fernandito:  como conecto sin network manager ni nada parecido?
<braiam> alex__: «sudo iwconfig "dispositivo" essid "el essid"»
<fernandito> ok pasame tus salidas por pastebin... como se llma tu interfaz
<braiam> alex__: sabes donde reemplazar?
<alex__> fernandito: ?
<alex__> ok... un segun
<alex__> ok.. lo primero indicar que toy desde la webchat .. desde ventanas (no queda otra..) lo segundo no hay red... asi que no contamos con pastebin...
<alex__> el essid es el nombre de red.. verdad?
<braiam> alex__: el nombre amigable que tiene la red
<alex__> ok
<alex__> veamos...
<braiam> ej.: "mi red wifi"
<fernandito> alex__: aja el nombre iwlist scan INTERFAZ para escanear
<locum> volvi
<alex__> me dice... uncknow comand...
<braiam> alex__: que pusiste
<alex__> vou...
<alex__> un segun...
<alex__> ^^^esque no me da tiempo a tó-....
<locum> braiam, lo q te decia es q aun despues de crear la carpeta el camorama sigue diciendo q no, q no puede crear la carpeta
<fernandito> al reves :) iwlist INTERFAZ scan.. perdon
<alex__> puse iwconfig wlan0 WLAN_6F (esa es la red)
<fernandito> alex__: bueno te dejo con braiam, si no sale me cuentas...
<alex__> ok ok gracias fernandito ^^
<alex__> briam .. me dice lo siguiente...
<alex__> interface does´n suport scaning: network is down
<alex__> al hacer iwlist.... y eso ok?
<alex__> braiam: ??
<alex__> fernandito: ?? tas?
<alex__> me da que me he quedao solo :(
<locum> yo leo
<locum> jajaja
<mimecar> te está diciendo que tienes la tarjeta wifi desactivada
<alex__> ammm.. ok...
<alex__> como la activo?
<mimecar> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<alex__> mierda.. dice SIOCSFFLAGS: operacion no permitida...
<mimecar> debian te detecta tu tarjeta wifi o has compilado módulos
<alex__> mmm ni idea... yo lo instale y al hacer lspci ya me salia...
<alex__> mimecar:  supongo que ya esta aceptada..
<alex__> osea.. soportada
<mimecar> no necesariamente
<mimecar> puede aparecer en el listado y no funcionar
<alex__> mimecar:  y que puedo hacer?
<mimecar> con el tiempo que tienes poco se me ocure
<alex__> mimecar:  tampoco me lee los pendrives.. creo que es por el formato (fat32) me dice que hay un error al montar... asi que la opcion de buscar paquetes no esta disponible...
<Tarrasquero> alex__: que te ocurre?
<Tarrasquero> no estaba leyendo...
<mimecar> alex__: si la memoria usb tiene errores, hasta que los arregles no te funcionará
<alex__> Tarrasquero: nas ^^ estoy con debian peleandome con mi wifi...
<Tarrasquero> que te ocurre
<alex__> mimecar: entiendo...
<mimecar> alex__: el canal de #debian-es en freenode no es el oficial
<mimecar> es posible que en el oficial tengas más soporte (está en otra red)
<alex__> Tarrasquero:  pues tengo el asus eee 1001ha.. instale debian en él ... inicio y noto que no hay networck manager... pero lo mas es que al hacer lspci me sale el chipset.. pero por lo visto no va :s
<liljoker09> Buenas señores alguien me puede ayudar con mi problema de firmware http://paste.ubuntu.com/614656/
<mimecar> alex__: por que no instalas ubuntu?
<Tarrasquero> alex__: mira
<mimecar> liljoker09: ¿versión de ubuntu?
<Tarrasquero> haz ifconfig wlan0 down
<liljoker09> ubuntu 10.10
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<alex__> mimecar:  acabo de salir de ubuntu 11.. por varios motivos... el primero que el netboo k  se me cuelga cada x minutos.. me empezo a dar fallos y tal.. entre otras cosas...
<Tarrasquero> y despues mete este con tu config
<Tarrasquero> [Seguridad WEP, root] iwconfig wlan0 essid WLAN_XX key s:XXXXXXXXXXXXX && sleep 2s && ifconfig wlan0 192.168.X.XX netmask 255.255.255.0 up && sleep 2s && route add default gateway 192.168.X.X && sleep 2s && ping -c3 209.85.147.106
<alex__> Tarrasquero:  voy
<liljoker09> si con todas las actualizaciones
<fernandito> alex__: perdon fui por un drink, que fue salio????
<mimecar> alex__: si después de poner las actualizaciones falla, puede ser que el error sea del equipo
<mimecar> liljoker09: descarga el firmware que te dice el sistema
<alex__> fernandito:  na de na.. ^^^^
<liljoker09> ps esta instalado el driver pero falta dicho firmware
<mimecar> liljoker09: sigue las instrucciones que te da el sistema
<fernandito> bueno, hay alguien ayudandote... en que andas???
<Tarrasquero> alex__: tienes seguridad web?
<liljoker09> mimecar, cuales instrucciones
<mimecar> liljoker09: las que has puesto en pastebin
<mimecar> alex__: si no puedes activar / desactivar la tarjeta wifi y no encuentras redes cerca
<mimecar> parece un fallo del driver que usas
<cousteau> yo lo primero actualizaría por cable, y luego miraría lo del link
<liljoker09> mimecar, ok voy a tratar de volver a instalarlo de nuevo
<alex__> fernandito:  esta Tarrasquero  ayudandome... de momento
<alex__> Tarrasquero: ^^ el comando me dice que la network esta down... :S
<Tarrasquero> alex__: usas seguridad wep?
<alex__> Tarrasquero:  creo que el problema esta en el driver..
<alex__> Tarrasquero:  sip
<Tarrasquero> [Introduce el comando y pagalo en pastebin] lspci -v -s `lspci | awk '/Wireless/{print $1}'` | grep driver
<mimecar> Tarrasquero: si le dice que la red está caida no es problema del cifrado
<alex__> Tarrasquero:  no hay wifi...
<alex__> voy... pra
<Tarrasquero> mimecar: pero el metodo que le dí no sirbe para wpa
<mimecar> en estos momentos no puede ativar / desactivar la red ni buscar redes
<edu> Hola, tengo un problema con el escáner de mi multifunción, el sistema no lo detecta.
<Tarrasquero> edu: instala xane
<edu> Ya lo tengo, Sane y Xsane.
<liljoker09> mimecar, hey compi ya segui las instrucciones de la pagina y me dice que el driver ya está en su versión más reciente.
<edu> La docu dice que está soportada, es la X1170:   http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man5/sane-lexmark.5.html
<mimecar> driver y firmware no es siempre lo mismo
<liljoker09> mimecar, que puedo hacer entonces
<alex__> Tarrasquero:  me ha soltao una patata... :S
<Tarrasquero> como?
<alex__> Tarrasquero:  hay otra forma?
<alex__> Tarrasquero:  por cierto.. sabes que soy alexneb? :P
<Tarrasquero> ammm
<Tarrasquero> no, no lo sabia
<alex__> ^^ aqui peleandome con el netbook ...  juas!!
<alex__> Tarrasquero:  te lo dije arriba...
<edu> Y no puedo montar un filesystem para comprobar...........http://paste.ubuntu.com/614667/
<liljoker09> mimecar, sakame de una duda fijate que estava instalando el driver b43 pero con internet cableado y ya lo avia descargado e instalado pero tenia ke salir y me pedia reiniciar cosa k no tenia tiempo entonces mejor lo apague y me comenzo a dar un fallo visual crees ke si vuelvo a instalar el driver otra vez pero con calme se me solucione
<Tarrasquero> alex__: lo mejor es que pases a #debian-es
<Tarrasquero> pero yo meto ese comando y rula
<alex__> Tarrasquero:  ya pase.. pero la peña no contesta
<Tarrasquero> es mas no uso gestor de redes
<mimecar> b43 está en los repositorios
<fernandito> alex__: jajaja en debian-es paran durmiendo es un cementerio ese canal
<alex__> Tarrasquero:  hay alguna otra forma de saber que  driver uso=??
<alex__> fernandito:  pues la verda si que parece estan dormidos..
<Tarrasquero> nada de cementerio
<mimecar> alex__: ese canal no es oficial
<Tarrasquero> usos orarios
<Tarrasquero> horarios
<Tarrasquero> la verdad si, estaran durmiendo = que cualquier humano
<alex__> mimecar:  pues esque es al unico que tengo acceso ahora mismo.. :S
<alex__> Tarrasquero:  sabes alguna otra forma de ver que driver uso?
<liljoker09> mimecar, ps creo que si porke hice varias casas para compilar el mentado driver
<mimecar> si está en los repositorios no tienes que compilar nada
<fernandito> alex__: para ver tu modulo q esta usando lspci -s NUMERO DE IDENTIFICADOR -v hay sale
<liljoker09> mimecar, haa es que ayer me dieron un codigo para instalar este driver b43 [b43-fwcutter] lo instale pero no se dice que esta en su punto mas resiente y no tengo ninguna red wifi no lo detecta y en la antenita me dice que falta el firmware
<mimecar> que código te dieron
<mauricio_> hola
<liljoker09> mimecar, espera ahora te digo
<alex__> fernandito:  y para saber el identificador?..
<mauricio_>  como puedo cambiar el tema en kde 4?
<fernandito> para saber ese numero pones lscpi | grep -i network es el primer numero q sale estilo 01.32.4:0
<mauricio_> cambia la decoracion, los widgets, pero no cambia lo quie viene a ser gtk en gnome
<liljoker09> Sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<fernandito> al principio
<mimecar> fernandito: en el mismo sitio que cambias los temas de kde
<mimecar> busca mejor en la ventana
<mimecar> eso era para mauricio_
<alex__> creo que ya ta
<mauricio_> si, es que solo cambia la decoracion, pero no el entorno
<alex__> me sale subsystem azureware device 1087
<mimecar> mauricio_: si que cambia la apariencia de los controles
<mimecar> que entiendes por "decoración" ?
<cousteau> marco de las ventanas?
<mimecar> si configuras el temas de gtk en las opciones de apariencia de kde se usará ese tema
<cousteau> bueno, es que tema = decoración + widgets + iconos... no hay mucho más que cambiar
<mauricio_> si, la decoracion la cambia, lo q equivale a un "emerald"
<mauricio_> pero el tema de los controles sigue con el mismo oxigen
<liljoker09> alguien me puede decir que es esto [SIOCSIFFLAGS: No existe el fichero o el directorio]
<mimecar> mauricio_: seleccionas otro tema de gtk?
<mauricio_> pero gtk es solo para las apps q usen gtk? pq kde usa qt no?
<mimecar> claro
<mauricio_> ya lo he solucionado, busque estilo con alt + f2 y ahi esta la opcion
<mauricio_> igualmente muchas gracias :)\
<mimecar> si no lo cambias donde toca...
<Ojetemoreno> holasss
<abel> quitar modo sin conexion
<francesco_> hola a todos necesito ayuda,instale kde con una distro. pero ahora no se como asignarle una particion como home..
<francesco_> ahora tengo una particion de 300 gigas que me olvide a asignarla como home..
<mimecar> francesco_: eso es hace en el momento de instalar
<francesco_> *kde con ubuntu
<francesco_> :/
<francesco_> fallo..
<fosco_> !separatehome francesco_
<kubot> francesco_: Tu directorio home ( casa ) es donde todos tus archivos personales se guardan. Si quieres mover to directorio home a su propia partición; consulta ( en inglés ) http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<francesco_> ok a ver
<locum> falla el camorama al hacer una foto dice q no puede crear la carpeta , pero la carpeta ya esta creada , alguna idea?
<mimecar> locum: lanzas el programa como usuario normal?
<locum> mimecar,  tanto normal como con sudo
<locum> siempre dice lo mismo
<mimecar> lanzalo solo como usuario normal
<locum> mimecar, de las 2 maneras dice lo mismo
<mimecar> usando sudo te dará problemas seguro
<mimecar> en que carpeta deja las capturas el programa
<locum> mimecar,  ya te he dicho q normalmente tambien da el fallo
<fosco_> locum: al lanzarlo con sudo la carpeta donde guarda las capturas quedó asignada a root
<fosco_> ahora tu usuario no puede usarla
<locum> y dale, q si lo lanzas como usuario NORMAL da el mismo fallo
<mimecar> locum: que permisos tiene esa carpeta
<locum> mimecar, no lo mire , la cree en local para q no diera el fallo y sigue igual
<mimecar> miralo ahora
<locum> en esto estoy 1 seg
<locum> sigue igual
<locum> could not create bla bla bla
<fosco_> aun no nos has dicho que permisos tiene
<locum> y los permisos son totales
<fosco_> haz un ls -l
<locum> ok
<fosco_> y pega aqui la linea correspondiente a esa carpeta
<locum> fosco_, drwxrwxrwx
<fosco_> pega la linea entera
<locum> drwxrwxrwx 2 locum locum   4096 2011-05-29 19:46 Webcam_Pictures
<locum> no se porque me lista la carpeta con fondo verde
<mimecar> has modificado manualmente los permisos?
<locum> pero vamos q si no esta el camorama deberia crearla sin problemas
<locum> mimecar,  los cambie x gui
<mimecar> el programa te dice que esa es la carpeta que no puede creae?
<locum> si
<fosco_> y si la borras?
<mimecar> ¿has mirado si el programa tiene un bug reportado?
<locum> en otras versiones lo he visto pero a mi nunca jamas me lo ha echo
<locum> me tiene despistado el tema
<locum> como puedo ver los permisos del camorama a ver si va a ser x eso
<mimecar> si has instalado el programa de los repositorios oficiales no puede ser
<mimecar> elimina la carpeta que has creado y renombra la carpeta de configuración del camorama
<locum> lo instale con sudo apt-get
<mimecar> sin añadir un repositorio de ppa antes?
<locum> como?
<locum> mimecar,  no no agregue nada
<locum> sudo apt-get install camorama y ya lo instalo
<mimecar> renombra la carpeta de configuración
<locum> donde renombro la configuracion del camorama?
<mimecar> en nautilus
<locum> ya pero no se donde esta la carpeta de configuracion
<mimecar> muestra los archivos ocultos con control+h y la renombras
<locum> o sea q esta oculta en el home?
<cousteau> find Webcam_Pictures \! -user "$USER" -exec ls -l {} +
<mimecar> si
<cousteau> o directamente   find ~ \! -user "$USER" -exec ls -l {} +
<cousteau> para ver todo lo que sudo te ha quitado
<locum> no veo ninguna carpeta q diga camorama
<locum> esta en .config?
<mimecar> podría ser
<locum> nop no veo nada relacionado con el camorama
<mimecar> en alguna carpeta de tu home está la configuración
<locum> .gconf/apps/camorama
<locum> ¿
<locum> ahi?
<mimecar> podría ser
<locum> hay una carpeta preference
<locum> la renombro?
<mimecar> si
<locum> listo y ahora?
<mimecar> cierra el programa y abrelo de nuevo
<locum> lo mismo q no puede crear la carpeta grrrrrrrrrrr
<cousteau> el error exacto es?
<locum> could not create "Webcam_Pictures"
<cousteau> a secas?
<locum> como a secas?
<cousteau> que si sólo dice eso
<mimecar> locum: ahí no te está diciendo que la carpeta esté en tu home
<locum> could not create directory '~Webcam_Pictures'
<locum> ese es el error textual
<cousteau> ~Webcam_Pictures? no es ~/Webcam_Pictures?
<locum> si con /
<cousteau> ¿por qué no copias y pegas directamente todo en paste.ubuntu.com?
<locum> cousteau,  el mensaje me lo da en un msgbox
<cousteau> ah
<mimecar> has perdido la configuración del programa al iniciarlo después del cambio?
<cousteau> ¿y si ejecutas desde línea de comandos?
<cousteau> también puedes mandar un pantallazo, o me parece que de cajas de error también se puede seleccionar y copiar
<locum> no te da error en la linea de comandos pero te muestra el msgbox igualmente
<locum> cousteau,  el error textual es -> could not create directory '~/Webcam_Pictures'.
<cousteau> bueno, ¿existe la carpeta ~/Webcam_Pictures?
<locum> cousteau,  esa carpeta la crea el camorama cuando quita una foto si no existe
<locum> igualmente la cree yo a mano y dice lo mismo
<cousteau> ¿existe o no?
<cousteau> locum, con permisos de escritura, no? pues la verdad ni idea
<locum> yo tampoco tengo idea q le pasa
<Soupermanito> locum, corre el programa en una terminal
<locum> el skype no muestra mi cam
<locum> ya lo he hecho
<Soupermanito> y el pastebin?
<locum> Soupermanito,  paste de que?
<Soupermanito> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<locum> Soupermanito,  listillo q que paste bin quieres
<Soupermanito> el de tu programa
<Soupermanito> lo que te dice si usas --verbose por ejemplo
<locum> bueno el cheese funciona bien
<locum> tiene q ser un tema de camorama si o si
<locum> asi q le den!
<Soupermanito> que le den!
<locum> ahora a ver pq el skype muestra la cam en negro
<locum> en el test
<locum> alguna idea?
<Soupermanito> ni idea
<Soupermanito> pregutale a google
<Soupermanito> algo como "porque skype se ve todo negro en ubuntu"
<locum> jajajajajaja
<braiam> locum: recuerdo un bug en emesene que durante el test se veia en negro la camara, pero luego se veia bien...
<locum> braiam,  emesene con camara?
<aguitel> la culpa es de ubuntu
<locum> jajaja
<dannyLopez> hay alguna forma de ver las dependencias de un .deb que ya esta instalado?
<cousteau> dannyLopez, con aptitude sí: aptitude show paquete
<dannyLopez> ok
<dannyLopez> cousteau: Estado: sin instalar <--- y como estoy en wifi ahora?
<colo> alguien sabe usar pystream?
<dannyLopez> como monto una usb desde la tty?
<mimecar> dannyLopez: mount /dev/dispositivo /media/directorio
<mimecar> si la memoria usb tiene errores no la montará
<dannyLopez> ok
<dannyLopez> si no estoy mal seria la sdb
<fosco_> no creo q sea sdb
<mimecar> sdbx
<fosco_> será sdb1
<dannyLopez> ok, no hay forma de saberlo?
<mimecar> probandolo
<fosco_> si
<fosco_> sudo fdisk -l
<dannyLopez> si es la sdb1
<dannyLopez> ;)
<dannyLopez> dice que los utfo no los reconoce
<dannyLopez> perdon que no son recomendados
<mimecar> quien lo dice
<cousteau> fosco_, mi MP3 es sdb
<cousteau> no tiene sdb1
<cousteau> es raro de narices... pero _yo_ no pienso formatear eso
<dannyLopez> así dice más o menos: fat utf8 is not recommended IO char set
<dannyLopez> cousteau: como hiciste ese yo?
<cousteau> shift-menos
<cousteau> gotta go, el deber me llama
<mimecar> cousteau: como mínimo tienes que tener una partición
<cousteau> mimecar, te digo que esto tiene la partición directamente en el disco! no sé cómo va, es rarísimo, pero lo reconoce
<cousteau> es como si fuese un CD, que no tienen particiones
<mimecar> a saber como lo habrán hecho
<cousteau> bueno, yo me limito a ponerle música y ya
<cousteau> (y en cuanto a bueno, es malísimo)
<cousteau> me voy, adiós
<strago> Instale mp3blaster y no se escucha por alli lei que necesito el w32codecs, sin embargo e leido mucha documentacion y no logro instalarlo alguien tiene un vinculo con el cual pueda ayudarme?
<mimecar> strago: has instalado el repositorio de medibuntu?
<mimecar> !medibuntu
<kubot> medibuntu es un repositorio que no puede incluirse con Ubuntu por razones legales | Sitio: http://www.medibuntu.org | Para agregar el repositorio ver en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<strago> mimecar,  No lo instale pero ahora mismo lo instalare =D Me sacaste de un apuro.
<strago> Instalando w32codecs =D
<dabor> o tambien w64codecs
<strago> O que mala suerte, ya instale los w32codes y sigue diciendo el mp3blaster Failed to open sound devices.
<strago> No se que sucede quiero escuchar musica desde modo consola y no logro que el mp3blaster reprodusca
<Tarrasquero> strago: usa moc
<fosco_> strago: mp3blaster es un programa muy antiguo, seguramente usa un sistema de sonido que no es compatible con los modernos alsa/pulseaudio
<fosco_> mejor usa moc como dice Tarrasquero
<strago> fosco_,  Tarrasquero  estoy instalando el Moc a ver que tal.
<Tarrasquero> para ejecutarlo → mocp
<strago> Y para apagar la musica? :quit ? o bueno voy a buscar los comandos de moc
<strago> Excelente ya encontre los comandos son muy amables al ayudarme =D
<strago> Suena perfecto.
<gustavo> Una consulta, tvtime me venía funcionando bien hasta hoy, que me sale este cartel http://pastebin.com/74s1Ah7M
<mimecar> gustavo: lo has lanzado alguna vez con sudo?
<gustavo> si lo mismo
<mimecar> si usas sudo los permisos de ejecución del programa pueden quedar mal
<mimecar> como prueba, cierra el programa y renombra la carpeta de configuración
<strago> Esos son problemas de permisos ejecutalo con sudo
<mimecar> strago: sudo se usa solo para mantenimiento
<mimecar> aparte, si usas sudo con una aplicación gráfica puedes dejar mal la configuración
<strago> A no sabia que bueno que ya lo se.
<strago> Osea para instalar aplicaciones uso SU y Sudo para mantenimiento?
<strago> Cual es la diferencia o que privilegios da su?
<mimecar> su en ubuntu no está activado
<mimecar> si lanzas un programa gráfico con sudo, los archivos que genere el programa pasan a ser del usuario root
<strago> Pero cuando quiero instalar un programa tengo que ocupar sudo si no no me deja entonces? a eso le llamas mantenimiento?
<mimecar> correcto
<strago> A ya entendi pues =D gracias.
<mimecar> por ejemplo, si lanzas firefox con sudo se está usando mal el programa
<strago> A okay =D creo que entrare todos los dias a este IRC a seguir aprendiendo cosas basicas, por que ya hago otras cosas como un cloud balancing pero creo que me faltan cosas.
<carnau> ¿A parte de hacer un echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward, tengo que hacer algo más para que una máquina pueda hacer de gateway?
<dannyLopez> quiero instalar una broadcom en una maquina sin red, ya tengo los 2 paquetes mas importantes que son firmware-b43-lpphy-installer.deb y el b43-fwcutter.deb
<dannyLopez> pero el ultimo da un error de wget, ¿como lo puedo arreglar?
<dannyLopez> ya di con el archivo ahora si que no se que hacer después broadcom-wl-4.178.10.4.tar.bz2 esta acá http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/
<Xago> hola muchachos....estoy intentando definir via comando el cambio de zona horaria, ya que via GUI no me deja definir UTC correctamente.
<Xago> usé tzdata, a pesar de indicarme que hizo el cambio no lo refleja en el reloj
<cousteau> había un comando para actualizar la hora, pero no lo recuerdo
<Thekernel> buenas señores
<omikron4> una pregunta en general.. como puedo cambiar los nombres de archivos que vienen con codificacion no valida desde un script?
<cousteau> con rename a lo mejor
<omikron4> pero, cousteau si le meto rename en un script le tendre que dar algo mas de datos, no?
<cousteau> (aunque en principio los únicos caracteres que un nombre no puede contener son '/' y '\0')
<cousteau> la verdad, es que no se me ocurre, en primer lugar, cómo detectar si la codificación del nombre es válida
<omikron4> pero el rombo con una interrogacion en medio es señal que viene de un formto extraño
<cousteau> omikron4, sólo que no es UTF-8, pero sigue siendo un carácter válido
<omikron4> cousteau: , tal vez porque al final pone la extension y   despues (codificacion no valida) ?
<cousteau> si tuvieses otra codificación a lo mejor lo verías bien
<cousteau> eso debe de ser un mensaje del nautilus o el programa que sea
<omikron4> yo con convmv le doy como destino UTF-8 y me mueve, pero me lo deja igual
<cousteau> omikron4, a lo mejor te lo deja igual porque no te reconoce el carácter
<omikron4> no se la verdad es que me gustaria saber como usarlo el convmv para quwe me lo dje con e nombre original
<omikron4> el nuestro no es UTF-8 ?
<colo> en el 10.04despues de cierto tiempo desaparece del panel superior el gestor de redes y se desonecta de internet, alguien tiene idea a que se debe?
<m4v> dannyLopez: conectar un usb con el usb de otra pc puede quemar el puerto usb, en el mejor de los casos la pc se apaga. :/
<dannyLopez> ok
<dannyLopez> entonces no lo haré xD
#ubuntu-es 2012-05-21
<sancas> te queres reir?? http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg19/scaled.php?server=19&filename=capturadepantallade2012.png&res=landing
<sancas> lol
<Deckon> sancas, por favor no pongas basura en el canal, si quieres puedes usar el OT
<sancas> isawebs: ya te hablo x mp2
<isawebs> que  estamos haciendo' chateando? jaja
<isawebs> que es mp2?
<sancas> mensaje privados
<isawebs> ok
<sancas> busca abajo una pestaña
<isawebs> estoy usando 12.04
<sancas> isawebs: proba con sudo ./autogen.sh
<isawebs> Generating configuration files for minidlna, please wait.... Can't exec "libtoolize": No existe el archivo o el directorio at /usr/bin/autoreconf line 196. Use of uninitialized value in pattern match (m//) at /usr/bin/autoreconf line 196. autoreconf: Entering directory `.' autoreconf: running: autopoint --force Can't exec "autopoint": No existe el archivo o el directorio at /usr/share/autoconf/Autom4te/FileUtils.pm line 345. autor
<isawebs> xiste el archivo o el directorio autoreconf: autopoint is needed because this package uses Gettext
<sancas> isawebs: en la parte de arriba dice sancas en rojo dale clic
<jotaxpe> hola
<jotaxpe> queria saber si alguien mas ah tenido problemas con el nicotine, en ubuntu 10.04
<ronny_> Hola, necesito ayuda por favor, estoy haciendole un formato mi disco duro de 640 gb a bajo nivel, pues me ha estado dando muchos problemas, el comando que usé es este: sudo badblocks -w /dev/sdb1    ahora al parecer el disco duro esta haciendo algo, pues la luz esta flaseando y ademas esta haciendo ruido, el problema que tengo es que en la terminal no veo ningun progreso en porcentaje (%) como hago para ver algun progreso???
<Biblioclasta> ronny_, con la opcion -v da más informacion de lo que va haciendo, igual es tarde si ya esta corriendo
<Biblioclasta> ronny_, siempre puedes usar iotop para ver el acceso a disco
<Dimitruss> manes un editor de css en ubntu
<Dimitruss> quiero algo como el quantaplus se que no es editor css pero el reconoce mis div y eso es importante por que edita css y puedo verlo a un costado alguna herramienta parecida
<meggui> buenas o/
<meggui> requiero ayuda urgente, al tratar de conectarnme con el modem USb, apenas se conecta el sistema se crashea, y no se que hacer
<meggui> en estos momentos estoy desde las tty
<meggui> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<meggui> ping kubot
<meggui> por favor alguien que me ayude :(
<chilicuil> hola meggui, si te es muy dificil trabajar con el, si crashea el sistema operativo completo o el entorno grafico, mejor prueba con una version anterior, con ubuntu oneiric, o con ubuntu lucid
<chapo> Buenas Noches de casualidad no han visto al arp-?
<chilicuil> nopo chapo
 * xoan buenas
<Transhumanist> hola
<eloystebam> buenas alguien sabe algo sobre esto al poner /etc/init.d/gdm stop o (gdm3) me tira el siguiente error bash: /etc/init.d/gdm3: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<l10> hola a todos. Una pregunta: Qué diferencia hay entre instalar un programa en /etc/programa y /usr/local/var/programa?
<l10> arp- saludos. preguntaba: Qué diferencia hay entre instalar un programa en /etc/programa y /usr/local/var/programa?
<BlessJah> !ppa > BlessJah
<BlessJah> as I can see, you have translated factoids bot translated
<BlessJah> we (-pl) are also interested in translating that bot - could owner/translator get in touch with me?
<jmanuel_cool> saludos mortales
<israel> jmanuel_cool:saludos intento de dios
<israel> jaja
<jmanuel_cool> israel, intento NO: http://www.nerdtests.com/images/ft/nq/21991e3bef.gif
<BoF> alguien que haya metido mano a claroline
<BoF> ?
<jmanuel_cool> ¿masoseado a Caroline?
<jmanuel_cool> manoseado***
<BoF> ye
<wv> hola buen dia, una consulta rapida, ¿alguien recuerda cual es la aplicacion en ubuntu para revisar los dns, whois, y pings?, la he usado pero ahora mismo no la recuerdo es una interfaz grafica muy simple de usar y muy util
<israel> wv: sistema->administracion->herramientas de red
<israel> wv: gnome-nettool
<afkael> gente..
<afkael> no puedo imprimir desde inkscape..
<afkael> cómo puedo ver cuál es el error??
<mimecar> ... tienes una impresora configurada?
<afkael> es el inkscape..
<afkael> de echo, si imprimo una visualización en pdf puedo impromirla desde okular sin problemas
<mimecar> inkscape imprimir en una impresora del sistema
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu usas?
<afkael> 12.04..
<afkael> es esa??
<afkael> la última.
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones puestas?
<afkael> es kubuntu, presisamente
<afkael> si..
<mimecar> inkscape es la versión de los repositorios?
<afkael> si
<mimecar> lanza inkscape desde la consola
<mimecar> e intenta imprimir
<afkael> lo mismo..
<mimecar> no sale ningún mensaje en la consola?
<afkael> sale todo bien pero en el estado de la impresora queda "detenido"
<afkael> no.. en la cosola sólo aparece "Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module""
<afkael> pero desde que ejecuto inkscape
<Guest28462> hola amigos , necesito instarlar lubuntu em mi pc y no me funciona la instalación, se bloquea luego de editar las opciones personales, que puedo hacer??
<Guest28462> ya grave un nuevo live-cd y no se solucionó...
<mimecar> comprueba que la iso esté bien descargada
<jorge_> Buenas....analizo una memoria usb con Clam y me detecta un pdf como amenaza y me dice: Heuristics.Encrypted.PDF   Es en realidad un virus eso..? Alguien me puede orientar..?
<Guest28462> mimecar.. descargue dos iso , desde dos pc diferentes, en dos lineas telefonicas distintas, el mismo problema...
<mimecar> puedes descargar 500
<mimecar> si la suma md5 no coincide está mal
<mimecar> jorge_: te dice que el pdf está encriptado
<Guest28462> mimecar, puede estar mal cargada en la página oficial...?
<mimecar> no
<Guest28462> mimecar o yo estaría haciendo mal , algo 500 veces ? jjj
<jorge_> mimecar: Enronces no es nada malo ni grave...?
<mimecar> jorge_: depende, para que quieres un pdf con contenido cifrado?
<mimecar> Guest28462: comprueba la suma md5
<Guest28462> ok, lo hago y vuelvo...
<jorge_> mimecar: es un diccionario informático inglés-español que me descarqué.... Vos crees que puede haber algo escondido en él....?
<mimecar> no se para que necesita un diccionario estar cifrado
<Deckon> jorge_, ese archivo lo necesitas usar en windows?
<jorge_> Deckon: No necesariamente....era para instruirme un poco sobre la terminología informática....Pero también lo abrí en Windows....y el antivirus (AVG) no me detectó nada...
<Guest28462> mimecar , sabes de algun programa para calcular el me5 ?
<mimecar> !md5sum
<kubot> Para verificar la ISO de Ubuntu, visita http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM, sigue las instrucciones y compara el código con https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Guest28462> gracias...
<ELETRONICO_HW> Guest28462:  otra forma es montando en una maquina virtual como virtualbox
<Deckon> jorge_, bueno desconozco si algun codigo malicioso pueda ejecutarse desde un pdf pero dudo que te afecte a tu sistema gnu/linux
<Artemis3> con el viewer de pdf seguro que se pueden ejecutar, pero usando algo decente como xpdfviewer o evince lo dudo...
<jorge_> Deckon: Sí, seguramente a mi 12.04 no le podrá hacer daño..¡¡¡  Gracias por las respuestas..
<Artemis3> el viewer de adobe
<Deckon> tambien se me hace raro la encriptacion en un pdf sobre todo si es que lo puedes visualisar apropiadamente
<mimecar> jorge_: preocupate más de que tengas un pdf con cifrado
<Artemis3> afortunadamente muy poca gente instala el viewer de adobe :)
<mimecar> ante la duda, borralo
<Deckon> puede que tenga alguna esteganografia el pdf, ese puede ser pero no se si se pueda ejecutar codigo desde una esteganografia
<jorge_> Sí. tal vez lo mejor sea borrarlo....
<Guest28462> mimecar_ tengo calculado la md5 de mi imagen descargada.. como saco la de la pagina ?
<mimecar> en la web de la descarga tienes el valor con el que tienes que comparar
<Guest28462> mimecar: estoy mirando en la pagina pero ... no encuentro donde...
<cousteau> !md5
<kubot> Para verificar la ISO de Ubuntu, visita http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM, sigue las instrucciones y compara el código con https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<cousteau> en el último enlace salen
<Guest28462> si leí ese post.. pero no lo entiendo bien.... y además esta en ingles
<mimecar> Guest28462: el texto que te sale
<mimecar> tiene que aparecer en esa página, buscalo
<Guest28462> ok
<cousteau> 9fcc322536575dda5879c279f0b142d7 ubuntu-12.04-alternate-amd64.iso etc...
<Guest28462> mimecar , listo esta chequeado... esta ok exactamente igual
<Guest28462> 0fc9564b8fde8ff56100c3d7814fa884
<cousteau> (con mirar los 4 ó 5 primeros basta, ¿eh?  no hace falta mirar todo)
<Guest28462> ahhh
<Guest28462> que me queda por chequear ?
<cousteau> vamos, yo suelo mirar sólo los primeros
<mimecar> tienes que mirar todo el texto
<cousteau> qué te pasa?  no te arranca?
<Guest28462> ahora estoy navegando desde el live cd este...
<Guest28462> costeau, empieza la instalación , configuro todo, incluyedo horario, usuario, particiones, etc... pero cuando comienza, se pone la pantalla negra y nada mas
<Guest28462> y así quedó casi 7 horas reloj sin cambiar nada...
<mimecar> Guest28462: coincide completa la cadena?
<Guest28462> mimecar: es exactamente igual , si queres te paso la consola en un paste, por las dudas de que se me pase algo...
<mimecar> si has comparado todo el texto y coincide es correcto
<Guest28462> si... ya lo volví a hacer por si las dudas, pero es igual...
<Guest28462> mimecar, ahora estoy usando el live de esa imagen grabada....
<Guest28462> el problema es cuando pongo  instalar...
<Guest28462> mimicar: estaré haciendo algo mal en el particionado
<Guest28462> ?
<mimecar> no se que estas haciendo en la partición
<Guest28462> mimecar, en un disco de 120 g deje 56 g en fat32, en donde tengo algunos archivos, luego deje 2 g en swap y el resto en ext4 montado en / y en el puse la instalacion, esta bien?
<mimecar> separa /home
<mimecar> cuanra ram tienes?
<Guest28462> mimecar tengo 640 de ram...
<mimecar> ok
<Guest28462> separar /home para que sería ?
<Guest28462> y cuando le asigno de espacio?
<mimecar> home contiene tus datos
<mimecar> y es la parte más importante del sistema
<Guest28462> mimecar: o sea q alli tendria q instalar el sistema ?
<mimecar> no, en home tendrás tus datos
<mimecar> el sistema no es un dato
<Colo_ar> Guest28462: si separas el home cuando instalas nuevamente el sistema no perdes tus configuraciones y cosas personales
<Guest28462> ok... lo separo y cuanto le asigno a esa particion?
<mimecar>  / 15 GB y a home el resto
<Guest28462> a bien, estaba haciendo todo mal..jeje entonces en esos 15 g tengo que instalar el sistema?
<Colo_ar> si
<Guest28462> con el md5 resuelto y haciendo esto de las particiones no tendría que tener problemas al instalar, verdad?
<Colo_ar> ahi va el sistema y todas las aplicaciones que instales
<Guest28462> colo_ar: entiendo, ok
<Guest28462> ultimas dos preguntas y me pongo a instalar:
<Guest28462> conviene tildar las actualizaciones en la instalacion?
<mimecar> depende de la paciencia que tengas
<Guest28462> mimecar, o sea no..jejeje, las instalo luego
<Guest28462> y ultima: pasa algo si instalo desde la secion del live cd, es decir si instalo ahora sin reiniciar?
<mimecar> el instalador está dentro del live cd
<Guest28462> mimecar, si pero vistes que al iniciar te da tambien la opcion de instalar directamente.. por eso
<Colo_ar> supongo q sera lo mismo
<Guest28462> por si las moscas, igualmente antes me fallo de las dos maneras...
<Guest28462> instalo desde acá , así , en caso de fallar, les cuento sobre el tema, y de no también, Gracias a todos!!
<Guest76483> amigos, me puse a instalar denuevo el lubuntu, y me vuelve a pasar lo mismo, ya no se que hacer... ya instale ubuntu, y no tuve problemas
<Guest76483> instale xubuntu y todo bien...
<Guest76483> me recomendaron lubuntu por la capasidad de mi pc, pero no le doy en la tecla
<Guest76483> para instalarlo...
<dylan66> que error te da?
<cousteau> si xubuntu te va bien y te gusta...
<Guest76483> dyilan66, simplemente queda el circulito del tiempo ahí dando vueltas por horas... y no pasa nada...
<dylan66> en que parte de la instalacion?
<Guest76483> cousteau... si , solo aproveche el hecho de haber particionado mál para hacer el cambio, tengo una maquina vieja y me interesa que lubuntu sea liviano...
<dylan66> no es necesario reinstalar nada
<dylan66> basta con intalar lxde y borrar gnome y listo
<Guest76483> dylan66 , si instalo el xubuntu 12... puedo despues hacer lo que desis y listo ?
<dylan66> el sistema base es igual para todos
<dylan66> claro
<dylan66> ahi tienes que borrar xfs4
<dylan66> xfc4
<Guest76483> dylan66, te cuento que de todas formas me resigno a hacerlo así pero me quedo re caliente por esto q me pasa con lubuntu, me queda la espina de
<Guest76483> no saber....
<Guest76483> x q
<dylan66> no me has dicho en que parte de la instalcion falla
<Guest76483> dylan66 termino de configurar todas las opciones personales y se queda en calculando archivos innesesarios o algo así,,
<dylan66> antes de hacer el particionado?
<Guest76483> no recuerdo bien... sale la pantalla de espera, esa que te cuenta las características del sistema, pero de golpe desaparece y solo queda ese relos dando vueltas...
<Guest76483> dylan66, no despues...
<dylan66> seria bueno que probaras formatear el disco antes de empezar a instalar
<dylan66> puede haber algo que lo impida
<dylan66> arranca en modo livecd y foramtea con gparted
<Guest76483> dylan66, es que tengo una particion de 56 g con archivos en fat32... no los quiero borrar
<dylan66> solo formatea la particion que tienes para instalr ubuntu
<dylan66> las otras no las tocas
<dylan66> las eliminas las dejas como espacio libre
<Guest76483> dylan66, si te sigo... la de fat32 , la dejo intacta no?
<dylan66> claro
<dylan66> cuando te pregunte para intalar le das a espacio libre
<dylan66> no a la opcion de utilizar todo el disco
<Guest76483> el formato fxt4 es bueno para instalar, porque a todas las particiones las uso con el ??
<Guest76483> dylan66 , pero para la instalacion no tengo que montar la particion en / ?
<dylan66> no
<dylan66> eso lo va a hacer por defecto el instaldor
<dylan66> no tienes que montar nada
<Guest76483> dylan66, y lo del fxt4 que te parece ?
<dylan66> ext4
<dylan66> es una extension de archivos
<dylan66> eso lo va a poner automaticamente
<init> extension de archivos?
<Guest76483> dylan66, vos me estas indicando esto desde una instalacion automática? o sea sin crear manualmente las particiones ??
<dylan66> exacto
<Guest76483> pero que va a pasar con mi particion fat 32? la borra....
<dylan66> sistema de archivos perdon
<dylan66> pff si elijes usar espacio libre no
<dylan66> si elijes utilizar todo el disco si
<Guest76483> dylan66 a ver si te sigo... formateo la particion donde va la instalacion con gparted, despues elimino las otras (incluyendo swap), y despues instalo de forma automatica... esta bien?
<dylan66> exacto
<Guest76483> bueno, lo voy a hacer todo desde la secion , sin reiniciar para contarte que va pasando, si esto no funciona... xubutnu y a otra cosa..jejeje
<Guest76483> listo?
<CaBeTuX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/999671/
<dylan66> ok
<CaBeTuX> estimados
<CaBeTuX> estoy teniendo el siguiente error:
<CaBeTuX> No target module.ini found under .. for es_ES.UTF-8 Trying English...
<CaBeTuX> con muchos paquetes
<CaBeTuX> alguien me dice como lo puedo solucionar?
<cousteau> ...me recuerda demasiado al mensaje de error que vi en Xilinx...
<chilicui1> hola o/
<brian__> hola
<renemcs> saludos brian__
<brian__> de que pais eres??
<brian__> renemcs de que pais eres??
<renemcs> de Guatemala
<renemcs> y vos?
<LD> necesito ayuda
<chilicui1> !ask LD
<kubot> LD: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<LD> acabo de instalar ubuntu 12.04 y me aparecen varias redes wifi, pero no la de mi casa y no es una red oculta, no entiendo porque sucede eso
<renemcs> la detectas con otro dispositivo, de manera que podamos descartar que: o esta apagada, o esta desactivada la función en tu router inalambrico?
<LD> sí, en windows 7 aparece correctamente
<macram> los drivers correctamente instalados?
<LD> es que aparecen varias redes, de vecinos, pero la mía no aparece
<Biblioclasta> LD, has probado acercarte al rooter?
<Biblioclasta> *router
<LD> sí, estuve al lado y no aparecía
<LD> incluso lo busqué como red oculta pero tampoco conectaba
<white_h> buenas
<reepeecheep> Hola amigos me surgio un problema cuando uso aptitude
<reepeecheep> http://ubuntuone.com/5cW1UM9XHRhJXqemg5DDH3
<reepeecheep> no se si puedan aydarme
<LD> voy a conectarme por cable y actualizar el sistema, a ver que ocurre
<Biblioclasta> reepeecheep, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf && sudo apt-get update
<reepeecheep> Ok
<reepeecheep> ya lo hice
<reepeecheep> grax
<reepeecheep> :)
<Biblioclasta> no hay por que
<white_h> una pregunta
<white_h> alguien sabe si es necesario instalar 'compat-wireless' en ubuntu 12.04?
<white_h> es que tengo una tarjeta wireless con un chip realtek que no me funciona
<white_h> y se supone que en compat-wireless hay un driver para ese chip
<white_h> (realtek 8192CU)
<Biblioclasta> white_h, ya has probado con ndisgtk y el driver de windows?
<white_h> mmm no es mejor instalar un driver nativo
<white_h> que andar con ndiswrapper?
<Biblioclasta> si, pero si no funciona el  nativo, no may más remedio
<white_h> ya, por eso....pero en compat-wireless dicen que está soportado
<white_h> y un amigo tiene ubuntu 12.04 y no le va
<white_h> asi que igual tiene que instalar compat-wireless
<Biblioclasta> la vedad que no se, nunca he instalado compat-wireles
<white_h> ok, gracias Biblioclasta :)
<itxshell> buen dia
<chilicui1> hola itxshell o/
<itxshell> hola chilicui1  como esta?
<chilicui1> bien itxshell =)
<KyoMetal> hi
<chilicui1> oi KyoMetal o/
<sisa_> hola
<chilicui1> hola sisa_ o/
<sisa_> he cambiado a ubuntu 12.04, pero como siempre tengo problemas con monitor:
<sisa_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/370270/
<sisa_> alguien sabe si ya hay alguna solucion.... solo tengo 800x600
<Biblioclasta> sisa_,  has probado con xrandr?
<sisa_> Biblioclasta: de que va?
<Biblioclasta> sisa_, programa de linea de comando que te permite especificar el tamaño de la patalla ubicacion de los monitores, orietancion, etc
<Biblioclasta> sisa_, en general me da más opciones que la gui
<sisa_> tengo que editar....
<sisa_> no hay naaaa en psynaptic?
<sisa_> bibl
<sisa_> Biblioclasta:
<Biblioclasta> sisa_, no se si hay algo en synaptic la verdad, no conozco los detalles de tu placa
<Biblioclasta> sisa_, pero, cuando la interfaz grafica me ofrece un par de resoluciones nada más, con siemre lo xrandr lo he podido llevar a la correcta
<sisa_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<KyoMetal> probaste instalando
<KyoMetal> f86-video-sismedia
<KyoMetal> xf86-video-sismedia
<sisa_> Biblioclasta: en synaptic esta ARandR parece que permite editar...
<KyoMetal> Biblioclasta, estas?
<sisa_> KyoMetal: no, voy a ver de que va....
<Biblioclasta> sisa_, estoy con atencion parcial, ahora veo lo anterior
<sisa_> KyoMetal: no encuentro naa de sismedia...
<sisa_> Biblioclasta: vale
<KyoMetal> sisa_ y como lo puse yo?
<KyoMetal> xf86-video-sismedia
<KyoMetal> apt-get install xf86-video-sismedia
<sisa_> KyoMetal: es que hay apt-get install xf86-video-sismedia para m671 yo busco para la sis671
<KyoMetal> vos pnelo asi
<KyoMetal> es para todas
<Biblioclasta> arandr es una interface visual para xrandr, la verdad que no lo he usado
<KyoMetal> sisa_, aca esta en launchpad para q veas https://launchpad.net/~acasagrande/+archive/xf86-video-sismedia?field.series_filter=
<Biblioclasta> luce muy prometedor el paquete de KyoMetal
<Biblioclasta> el paquete es privado, por eso no lo ves en el synaptic
<KyoMetal> estoy estudiando no puedo estar x mucho tiemop aprovecha e instalalo
<KyoMetal> XD
<Biblioclasta> ppa:acasagrande/xf86-video-sismedia
<KyoMetal> ajjajaja a casa grande XD
<sisa_> KyoMetal: Biblioclasta,ya pero es para oneiric: i386 build of xserver-xorg-video-sismedia 0.9.1-1ubuntu1 in ubuntu oneiric RELEASE
<KyoMetal> no importa te sirve igual
<Biblioclasta> es cierto,no me fije en eso :/
<KyoMetal> o fijate aca http://w3.sis.com/download
<KyoMetal> vos quers el driver nada mas
<KyoMetal> y ese repo no tiene nada mas q eso
<sisa_> no llegue a usar oneric, U11.??
<KyoMetal> ??
<KyoMetal> http://www.equipotecnico.es/es/component/kunena/11-linux/171-mejorar-resolucion-tarjeta-sis-671-771.html
<KyoMetal> ahi tmb hay guia para eso
<sisa_> KyoMetal: que va w3.sis es solo para guindos....
<Biblioclasta> http://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/sis
<Biblioclasta> a que definicion quieres llevarlo?
<Biblioclasta> sisa_, a que definición quieres llevarlo?
<sisa_> Biblioclasta: no se, es que entre mas haya mejor, pues voy probando a ver cual queda mejor.
<sisa_> pq hay algunas resoluciones, que dejan el monitor estirado horizontalmente.... como achatado... normalmete esa 1368x768
<sisa_> resolucion me deja achatada la pantalla...
<sisa_> la 1200x800 , la 1400x900 pueden quedar bien...
<sisa_> proporciana....
<sisa_> que engorro, no me explico que depuees de la version 12.04 ubuntru
<sisa_> no aseguren algo tan importante como las resoluciones de tantas tarejt
<sisa_> tarjetas existentes en el mercado.
<Biblioclasta> sisa_, este link parece ser lo que buscas: http://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/sis
<Biblioclasta> no es paquete, hay que hacerlo manualmente
<sisa_> recuerdo que cuando instale u8.04 me di una paliza... pues el monitor lo tenia partido agigantaoooo
<Biblioclasta> sisa_,  puedes mostrarme lo que devuelve xrandr en consola?
<sisa_> Biblioclasta: vale
<KyoMetal> sisa_ ahi tmb tan los driver linuz
<sisa_> default connected 800x600+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<sisa_>    800x600        61.0*
<sisa_>    640x480        60.0
<sisa_> KyoMetal: si, pero son los mismos para oneiric.... no me fio modicar, el tio ahi no explica bien el proceso...
<KyoMetal> es facil
<KyoMetal> u.u
<KyoMetal> y probaste modificando el xorg?
<Biblioclasta> sisa_,  por favor prueba este comando en consola: xrandr --output default  --mode 1200x800
<sisa_> Biblioclasta: cannot find mode 1200x800
<sisa_> Biblioclasta:
<sisa_> Screen 0: minimum 640 x 480, current 800x600, maximum 800x600
<sisa_> default connected 800x600+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<Biblioclasta> mm si, hay que agregar el modo :/ el problema es que dice que el maximo es 800x600, no es seguro ponerlo por encima de ese valor con ese driver
<KyoMetal> editen el xorg
<Biblioclasta> editar el xorg es igual que probar con xrandr pero sin la inmediatez, si no funciona con xrandr es muy poco probable que sirva el cambio de xorg
#ubuntu-es 2012-05-22
<Biblioclasta> sisa_, sigues por alli?
<sisa_> si
<Biblioclasta> estas usando 64bits o 32?
<sisa_> he instalado sisimedia y naaa
<sisa_> 32
<Biblioclasta> quieres intentar una cosa más?
<Biblioclasta> sisa_,  wget http://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/file-closet/sis-32-bit-1204.tar.gz && gunzip -c sis-64-bit-1204.tar.gz | tar xopf - && sudo cp -v sis671_drv.* /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers  && sudo cp -v /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old.b && sudo cp -v xorg.conf /etc/X11
<sisa_> si
<sisa_> escarallado.....
<ELETRONICO_HW> es posible dar ping directo a una mac adress ?
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> ELETRONICO_HW, al parecer recomendar leer esto a la gente que quiere hacer cosas con pings y mac's http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simple_Network_Management_Protocol
<GridCube> no entiendo ni un jolin de que trata
<khalid> como activar thema de  unity
<khalid> unity --
<Deckon> khalid, quieres cambiarle el tema?
<khalid> siiiiiiiiiiii
<GridCube> khalid, necesitas un programa especial para unity
<GridCube> tipo myunity o como se llame
<khalid> yo tingo el ubuntu 12.04 pero no sale el tema unity
<GridCube> porque cambiar temas no es algo que un usuario normal deba hacer
<GridCube> porque la gente que hace unity sabe que es perfecto como esta y nadie debe tener derecho a cambiarlo
<GridCube> porque en linux no tenes qu tener derecho a cambiar nada que no te guste
<GridCube> /sarcasmo
<khalid> el tema no me sale en escretorio
<GridCube> khalid, instalaste myunity o cualquier otro manejador de temas de unity?
<GridCube> buscaste en google un segundo "como cambiar temas en unity"?
<khalid> no instale nada
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<Biblioclasta> JAMES__HETFIELD, encontraste la mac/ip que buscabas?
<JAMES__HETFIELD> no
<JAMES__HETFIELD> xd
<Biblioclasta> el mejor lugar para buscarla es en el dhcp del ruter
<Biblioclasta> *router
<totyk0> hola buenas noches
<totyk0> algun programador de cgi en perl
<melvin> como hago para que el directorio de un  sitio especifico cambie de nombre cada dia, yqeue ese nombre sea la fecha del sistema en linux?
<Biblioclasta> con un pequeño script y cron supongo
<melvin> si pero debo hacerlo denro de Freenas
<Biblioclasta> un script dentro de freenas dices?
<Biblioclasta> la verdad que no se mucho de freenas, solo que es bsd, así que muchos comandos son iguales a cualquier unix
<Biblioclasta> bash seguramente esta, cron es muy posible que este
<melvin> si dentro de freenas
<melvin> he ecnontradoalgunosejemplos
<chapo> buenas alguien ha visto al arp-
 * xoan buenas
<CoM|Disconn> hola
<maca> init, intento conectar a la pc de la mula con el comando sshfs, y me devuelve read: Connection reset by peer, a qué podría ser?? Estuve mirando por ahí el problema, pero sigue sin solucionar
<dannyLopez> buenas
<jmanuel_cool> epale dannyLopez
<israel> buen dia a todos
<dannyLopez> jmanuel_cool: tengo un problema con un portatil que no es mio
<jmanuel_cool> dannyLopez, ¿tienes martillo a la mano? XD
<dannyLopez> esa fue mi primera opción, pero el problema es ese, que no es mio xD
<israel> dannyLopez, que es lo que le pasa?
<dannyLopez> tengo instalado ubuntu 11.04 u 11.10 la verdad no recuerdo, pero no tengo como conectarme a una red wifi, todo lo hago por modem usb; ahora apenas me conecto al modem el sistema se crashea
<israel> dannyLopez, intenta conectarte por cable de red
<dannyLopez> no tengo conexiones
<dannyLopez> el modem usb es mi unica salida a la web
<init> "crashea" = ??
<israel> no tengo idea que sea
<dannyLopez> init israel se para, deja de funcionar, se para, "pantallazo asul"
<dannyLopez> azul*
<jmanuel_cool> dannyLopez, ¿la salida del dmesg?
<dannyLopez> jmanuel_cool: mala cosa, no tengo el equipo a la mano
<dannyLopez> es un acer aspire one happy 2
<israel> mmm pides ayuda y no tienes donde hacer pruebas =S
<dannyLopez> israel: era para saber cuales posibles soluciones y aplicarlas en la noche
<init> kernel panic?
 * dannyLopez se esconde
<dannyLopez> entonces?
<dannyLopez> me dijeron que la solución era instalar xfce, pero lo que no se es para conectarme al modem usb
<ELETRONICO_HW> alo
<ELETRONICO_HW> una consulta . pq un pc no se conecta al servidor
<ELETRONICO_HW> si esta abierto el 22
<ELETRONICO_HW> solo puedo entrar en forma remota
<ELETRONICO_HW> con la ip externa...
<israel> ELETRONICO_HW:tu servidor al que quieres ingresar tiene sintalado ssh?
<dannyLopez> THIS API HAS BEEN DISABLED. Please use Pastebin's new API. http://pastebin.com/api
<dannyLopez> a mi es el único que le pasa?
<ubuntu_> hola, alguien me puede ayudar con la instalacion de xubuntu , hace dos días que vengo instalando sin que funcione...?
<israel> ubuntu_, que es lo que te falla?
<ubuntu_> instalo y al finalizar aparece : grub rescue>
<ubuntu_> israel: ahora estoy navegando desde el livecd
<ubuntu_> busque ya varias maneras de particionar difenrentes y nada me ha funcionado todavía ! que devo hacer  ?
<ubuntu_> hay alguna forma de corroborar el estado de la instalación para ver si es satisfactoria ?
<israel> que es lo que quieres hacer, o por que dices que no puedes particionar?
<Deckon> ubuntu_, se te instala erroneamente grub
<Deckon> ubuntu_, revisaste la integridad de tu iso?
<ubuntu_> Deckon_ aparentemente sí, hay alguna forma de recuperarlo..?
<Deckon> recuperar que?
<ubuntu_> si , probe con varias iso, hice la prueba de md5, dio ok
<dannyLopez> a ustedes les funciona el pastebinit?
<Deckon> si
<israel> dannyLopez, a mi si
<Deckon> dannyLopez, que le dijiste o que?
<dannyLopez> THIS API HAS BEEN DISABLED. Please use Pastebin's new API. http://pastebin.com/api
<dannyLopez> a mi me sale eso
<ubuntu_> Deckon_  recuperar la instalacion sin volver a reinstalar, ya lo hice como 5 veces...
<dannyLopez> y trate con lo del bug de LP, pero no encontré el .pastebinit.xml :(
<Deckon> ubuntu_, pastea la salida del comando sudo fdisk -l
<ubuntu_> Deckon ok
<ubuntu_> Deckon, me pasas la direccion del pastebin ?
<Deckon> http://pastebin.com/
<dannyLopez> ¬¬
<Deckon> dannyLopez, intenta con pastie
<dannyLopez> gracias Deckon
<dannyLopez> No se pudo encontrar ningún paquete cuyo nombre o descripción coincida con «pastie»
<Deckon> dannyLopez, estas buscando un pastebin client?
<ubuntu_> Deckon_ http://pastebin.com/w5SzY6Cc
<dannyLopez> si
<dannyLopez> desde terminal
<Deckon> ubuntu_, tienes 2 linux instalados?
<Deckon> dannyLopez, y el cliente que tienes no te permite cambiar de host?
<dannyLopez> no, solo pastiar
<Deckon> mm no pues ni idea
<ubuntu_> deckon huuuu, y por que no me funciono ninguno ?, yo formatie todo al instalar,
<Deckon> ubuntu_, paste la salida de df
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> Deckon: http://pastebin.com/kntm99U0
<Deckon> veo 2 particiones ext4 y 1 swap, pero df solo dice que tienes /...entonces tienes otro linux instalado o que?
<ubuntu_> Deckon, realmente no se que es lo que pasa ,,, primero había instalado xubuntu,  andaba bien, pero resulta que me quedo chico (4g) la particion /, y me aconsejaron tambien instalar lubuntu
<ubuntu_> entonces , reinicie , e instale lubuntu , dando mayor tamaño a /
<ubuntu_> eso no funcionó,, nunca pude hacer arrancar lubuntu!, después de haber grabado 2 iso diferentes, y haber hecho la prueba md5, me resigné a instalar otra vez xu
<ubuntu_> pero tampoco pude.. esta es la tercera vez que lo hago,.
<Deckon> ubuntu_, prueba esto http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<Deckon> si no logran levantar grub yo te diria que reinstalaras pero borra todas las particiones y crea todo de nuevo
<ubuntu_> Deckon: dale me fijo y te cuento... en caso de reistalar, lo voy a hacer desde el live  y si no te molesta , te pido que me guies en crear las particiones....
<ubuntu_> puede ser ?
<Deckon> si, solo que dentro de un par de horas tendre que salir
<Deckon> igual si preguntas alguien te respondera
<dannyLopez> ¬¬
<dannyLopez> quiero conectar ttytter con mocp y no doy con el chiste aquel
<ubuntu_> Deckon, voy a reistalar ahora,  y ya que estamos , lo hago con el lubuntu, me das una mano ?
<Deckon> dale
<ubuntu_> igual tengo que reiniciar porque estoy con el live de xu
<ubuntu_> en un rato vuelvo...
<dannyLopez> ubuntu_: una pregunta
<ubuntu_> danniLopes: decime...
<ubuntu_> dannyLopez_  vuelvo en 5 ....
<itxshell> buen dia
<Guest22227> Dackon_ estas por ahí todavía?
<Guest22227> hola, quisas dackon ya no este, alguien me podría guiar para instalar lubuntu ?
<Biblioclasta> Guest22227, que problema tienes en concreto?
<Guest22227> Biblioclasta, hace días que no puedo instalar ni xubuntu ni lubuntu quisiera hacerlo con asesoramiento...
<Biblioclasta> bien,
<Guest22227> Biblioclasta, buelvo en 5, disculpame...
<Biblioclasta> ok
<Guest22227> hola alguien me podría guiar para instalar lubuntu...???
<mimecar> alguien no está, ha salido
<Guest22227> mimecar : sos alguien, tambien?
<Guest22227> mimecar: es que estaba hablando con Backon, y luego con Biblioclasta pero ambos se marcharon
<mimecar> sólo tienes que seguir los pasos del instalador
<Guest22227> mimecar: lo hice ya cuatro veces consecutivas y fracase en todas.... puede q sea medio nerdental
<Guest22227> mimecar, en la ultima no se instalo bien el grub
<Guest22227> en las anteriores no termino la instalacion...
<mimecar> lo tienes bien descargado?
<Guest22227> si , ya hice todas las pruebas..md5 y comprové el estado del disco antes de iniciar sesion
<Guest22227> bueno, no todas las pruebas sino todas las que me dijeron, j
<Guest22227> creo que ayer ya te comente lo que pasaba pero intente otras cosas despues...
<mimecar> si cada día entras con un nick diferente no se quien eres
<Guest22227> ehhh, primero estube como boottella, y luego como Sebastian... ahora se puso solo el nick este...
<Guest22227> yo tenia instalado ubuntu 10.10 , andaba lento y tenia algunos problemas de drivers de video..
<Guest22227> despues instale xubuntu, andaba bien , pero hice mal las particiones y me quedo el / en 4 g, enseguida se lleno y no pude instalar nada...
<Guest22227> entonces , hice caso a un consejo que aqui me dieron y probe instalar lubuntu, nunca pude... desde ahí nada más
<Guest22227> ahora intento con xubuntu y tampoco, no se instala bien el grub...
<Guest22227> me seguis?
<mimecar> dices que falla, pero no el error
<Guest22227> mimecar: error: no such partition - grub rescue>
<mimecar> en la instalación de la 12.04 no te ha dado ningún error la instalación de grub?
<Guest22227> en realidad nunca instale la 12.04, sino que actualicé la version 11 de xubuntu a la 12.04, despues de eso fue el problema del tamaño de /
<mimecar> eso es diferente
<mimecar> tenías la 10.10 y a que versión has actualizado?
<Guest22227> mimecar , la 10.10 era de ubuntu... después instale xubuntu 11. ... y la actualice a 12.04, fue así
<mimecar> hicistes una instalación nueva de la 11.04 y luego actualizastes a la 12.04?
<Guest22227> pero como te digo la macana me la mande al crear la particion / con solo 4 Gb
<mimecar> ...
<Guest22227> si exacto
<mimecar> formatea
<mimecar> 4 GB para / es muy poco espacio
<Guest22227> mimecar, esta bien ... puedo hacerlo desde esta sesion, sin reiniciar, asi no sierro el chat ?
<mimecar> depende de donde estes
<mimecar> y que versión tengas ahora
<Guest22227> livecd de lubuntu 12.04
<mimecar> ok
<Guest22227> mimecar , el unico problema es que tengo una particion fat32 de 23 gb con archivos
<mimecar> en que te afecta eso?
<Guest22227> mimecar, no se .... sinceramente estoy bastante frustrado con este tema y no quiero hacer cag.. denuevo...jejej
<Guest22227> mimecar, tengo que abrir el gparted ?
<mimecar> el instalador ya tiene para particiones
<mimecar> es mejor que hagas un backup de tus datos antes de instalar un sistema opertativo
<Guest22227> estoy en el horno... donde meto 20 g ?
<mimecar> en un disco externo
<Guest22227> aqui se termino mi camino... no tengo las herramientas necesarias ni el dinero para comprarlo...
<mimecar> esos 23 GB son importantes'?
<Guest22227> tengo fotos de mi hijo desde que nacio...
<Guest22227> ya voy a ver como lo arreglo.....
<mimecar> en ese caso y tardas en comprar DVD's y guardarlas
<Deckon> sale menor comprar un hd externo
<Deckon> *mejor
<HoNgOuRu> me pueden dar una mano con smb.conf ??????
<Guest22227> mimecar_ estas por aca ?
<Guest22227> me prestaron un ide de 80 Gb, me sirve ?
<Guest22227> hola, estoy tratando de instalar lubuntu, pero antes tengo que hacer un backup de archivos , me podrían decir si puedo hacerlo conectando a mi pc , un disco ide ?
<Deckon> si
<Guest22227> Deckon, desde el medio día estoy con esto todavía...
<Guest22227> podes ayudarme un ratito con esto ?
<Deckon> que necesitas Guest22227 ?
<Guest22227> mira, voy a formatear todo, para ver si puedo instalar lubuntu, te acordas?, me dijo mimecar que me conviene formatear todo , entonces:
<Guest22227> no tenía en que poner los archivos y me fuí a manguear un disco... ahora me voy a poner a copiar todo en el
<Deckon> ok
<Guest22227> pero antes te quiero pedir q me saques una duda:
<Guest22227> como tengo que poner los pines del disco ??
<Guest22227> slave ?
<Deckon> si
<Guest22227> este disco tiene varias opciones... pero se separan en dos grandes grupos: unos estan bajo el totulo 16 heads  y otros 15 heads
<ELETRONICO_HW> lguien conoce pagespeed module, para pache? es recomendable instalar?
<Guest22227> y otros en donde dice 32 G cliip....
<Guest22227> todo esto con muchos dibujitos de posiciones.... tenes idea de esto ?
<Deckon> si, fijate la posicion que indica slave y pon los jumpers en esa posicion
<Guest22227> Deckon, voy a buscar primero el modelo y sus características, despues vuelvo...
<HoNgOuRu> me pueden dar una mano
<HoNgOuRu> con una comparticion samba?
<HoNgOuRu> init, vos siempre me ayudas
<HoNgOuRu> m4v, vos tambien
<HoNgOuRu> estoy logeado a un active directory, y quiero que otros puedan entrar a la carpeta que estoy compartiendo
<HoNgOuRu> no se que poner en el smb.conf para que puedan acceder, solo pueden ver que esta ahi el directorio compartido pero no acceder a el.
<omikron4> HoNgOuRu: si abres el nautilus con el boton derecho del raton sobre cualquier carpeta te da las opciones de comparticion
<HoNgOuRu> si
<HoNgOuRu> no me permite hacer eso como usuario normal
<HoNgOuRu> probe como root y me dejo
<HoNgOuRu> quizas como usuario normal no tengo derechos para compartir
<HoNgOuRu> omikron4, puede ir por ahi el problema
<HoNgOuRu> mi usuario esta en sudoers
<omikron4> no se, pero deberias poder compartir los que pertenecen a tu usuario
<omikron4> HoNgOuRu: a mi de momento solo me indico que tengo que instalar un programa o algo para poder compartir
<HoNgOuRu> cual
<omikron4> HoNgOuRu: es que si esta en sudoers eso se demuestra con la contraseña.. ahora te miro
<HoNgOuRu> yo como usuario normal desde nautilus tengo para compartir, pero cuando doy cerrar no toma los cambios
<HoNgOuRu> lo que arroja la consola es que no tengo permisos
<omikron4> HoNgOuRu: si no tienes permisos no podras alterar nada del sistema
<HoNgOuRu> tengo permisos
<HoNgOuRu> puedo alterar smb.conf
<HoNgOuRu> me das las lineas necesarias para compartir un directorio con samba sin que necesite permisos para ingresarse?
<HoNgOuRu> ( a los contenidos de la carpeta)
<omikron4> pues ya no te puedo ayudar.. yo se que cuando estaba estudiando redes.. por fin pude compartir desde ubuntu
<omikron4> incluso pude enganchar un ubuntu al active directory de win 2003
<omikron4> pero ya hace algun tiempo y tendria que mirarlo de nuevo
<HoNgOuRu> omikron4, yo estoy enganchado a windows 2008 server con active directories
<HoNgOuRu> lo que me jode es esto de aca
<HoNgOuRu> no puedo compartir, si puedo acceder a carpetas de otros
<omikron4> pues en mi caso si pude asi que deberas compartir tus archivos de acuerdo a lo que te pida para poder compartir.. lo primero.. instalar el servicio de comparticion
<HoNgOuRu> samba
<HoNgOuRu> ya esta
<omikron4> pero lo has iniciado?
<init> HoNgOuRu: ando medio ocupado
<HoNgOuRu> ok
<HoNgOuRu> gracias init igual
<omikron4> HoNgOuRu: has iniciado smb?
<HoNgOuRu> si
<HoNgOuRu> supongo que la cosa esta en la autentificacion del archivo smb.conf
<omikron4> y has dado a la carpeta que quieres compartir la opcion de compartir?
<HoNgOuRu> no se como darle que o no pida autorizacion, o que use la autorizacion de active directoris
<HoNgOuRu> si
<omikron4> espera que me esta instalando samba HoNgOuRu
<HoNgOuRu> ok gracias
<omikron4> HoNgOuRu: no me dio ningun problema.. para compartir sin contraseeña.. solo me la pidio para instalar samba
<HoNgOuRu> desde nautilus?
<omikron4> si
<omikron4> ahora compruebo si estoy en la red HoNgOuRu
<HoNgOuRu> yo estoy usando lubuntu y nautilus lo habro desde la terminal
<HoNgOuRu> ok
<HoNgOuRu> proba entrar desde la red a esa carpeta que compartiste
<omikron4> si que he podido entrar lo siento
<HoNgOuRu> uh...
<HoNgOuRu> mmm me decis que dice tu share en smb.conf?
<HoNgOuRu> me podes poner en pastebin
<HoNgOuRu> tu smb.conf ?
<HoNgOuRu> si lo veo seguro que me doy cuenta de lo que este mal
<omikron4> HoNgOuRu: he puesto una carpeta de video tuto cpp y mi hijo ahora desde la red de windows del otro portatil que tengo he entrado
<HoNgOuRu> ok
<omikron4> HoNgOuRu: no he configurado nada
<HoNgOuRu> pero igual
<HoNgOuRu> cuando haces eso con nautilus
<HoNgOuRu> escribe en smb.conf
<omikron4> solo dije que queria compartir.. me instalo el servicio sambba y ya se puede entrar
<HoNgOuRu> si, lo que te digo es que nautilus de fondo pone unas lineas en smb.conf
<HoNgOuRu> si podes pegar el smb.conf asi lo veo, te agradeceria
<omikron4> HoNgOuRu: no voy a darte la contraria.. solo te digo lo que ha pasado hace menos de 5 minutos en mi pc
<omikron4> ahora te lo busco
<HoNgOuRu> ok
<mimecar> HoNgOuRu: tienes el servidio de samba corriendo?
<HoNgOuRu> seguro tengo mal la parte que dice security
<omikron4> HoNgOuRu: donde esta?
<HoNgOuRu> yo si... /etc/samba/smb.conf
<HoNgOuRu> ese archivo al final te agrego la carpeta que vos pusiste para compartir desde nautilus
<omikron4> HoNgOuRu: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6738015/smb.conf
<HoNgOuRu> gracias
<omikron4> HoNgOuRu: de todas formas.. no configure para contraseña.. lo deje abierto
<HoNgOuRu> no veo
<HoNgOuRu> la parte que buscaba
<HoNgOuRu> que raro
<omikron4> de todas formas, HoNgOuRu es una comparticion simple.. no he puesto nada de contraseñas ni nada
<HoNgOuRu> si
<HoNgOuRu> tenes comentada la linea "security = user" lo que lleva a no comprobar contraseñas
<omikron4> HoNgOuRu: lo tenia de forma que se podia acceder hasta el nombre de la carpeta.. despues ya pedia contraseña-- le volvi a compartir con acceso a invitados y mi hijo entro a los tutos
<HoNgOuRu> ok
<HoNgOuRu> perfecto
<HoNgOuRu> a mi no me deja
<HoNgOuRu> ...
<HoNgOuRu> puede ser que tenga problemas con active directory
<omikron4> pos ya no te puedo ayudar.. porque cuando estudias esas cosas tienes que aprender por tu cuenta.. en el mundo cibernetico.. bill gates.. metio la pezuña y siempre te enseñan sobre win
<omikron4> HoNgOuRu: de todas formas.. algo tiens mal puesto que si miras las propiedades de la carpeta.. estas tu como propietario.. y por supuesto con la autoridad para compartirla
<HoNgOuRu> claro
<HoNgOuRu> esta mal algo... eso de seguro... jejeje
<debsan> omikron4, qué qerés hacer ?
<omikron4> debsan: yo nada.. es HoNgOuRu con el tema de la opcion de compartir carpetas en la red local
<HoNgOuRu> debsan, soy yo
<HoNgOuRu> no es solo eso
<HoNgOuRu> estoy logueado a un active directory en la empresa
<HoNgOuRu> debsan, sabes algo de eso? samba + active directories?
<omikron4> HoNgOuRu: lo que quieres es añadir tu pc al active directory?
<HoNgOuRu> no
<HoNgOuRu> eso ya esta
<HoNgOuRu> tengo que configurar samba de manera que permita acceder a la gente que esta logueada a ad como yo
<HoNgOuRu> no puedo dejar un directorio compartido ... si bien lo ven desde afuera, no le pueden entrar
<omikron4> HoNgOuRu: pues como yo hice.. cualquiera de la red local puede entrar a la carpeta que comparti
<HoNgOuRu> omikron4, vos no tenes active directories
<dannyLopez> alguna forma de que el prompt sea interactivo cuando copio algun archivo grande?
<omikron4> HoNgOuRu: en las opciones de comparticion.. dale que puedan enntrar invitados
<HoNgOuRu> active directories controla los permisos
<HoNgOuRu> si, pero no me deja
<HoNgOuRu> bue voy a probar algo ya vuelvo
<debsan> http://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Samba_&_Active_Directory
<Biblioclasta> y otra cuchara más al plato.... varias coasas, los permisos particulares de cada carpeta ahora estan en
<Biblioclasta> /var/lib/samba/usershares/
<Biblioclasta> alli habra un archivo por cada share
<Biblioclasta> en 12.04 para poder usar active directory es necesario agregar
<Biblioclasta> client lanman auth = yes
<Biblioclasta> client ntlmv2 auth = no
<Biblioclasta> en la parte [Global] del
<Biblioclasta> smb.conf
<Biblioclasta> un aporte mas a la confusion general
<guisepe> Hola
<luix> gente ayuda con una actualizaciòn que hice de 11.10 a 12.04. No llego a la pantalla de login, a pesar de que puedo entrar a tty. Algo relacionado con xscreen, pero no se como troubleshootearlo. Alguna ayuda?
<guisepe> ¿Como puedo poner wine en pantalla completa en ubuntu 12.04?
<cousteau> guisepe, creo que debería poderse si el programa lo permite
<guisepe> si cousteau he mirado instrucciones pero no me deja
<cousteau> y no es porque esté en modo "emular escritorio en una ventana" o algo así, no?
<guisepe> como lo se?
<guisepe> desde un terminal?
<Biblioclasta> luix, has encontrado la solucion?
<luix> no Biblioclasta :(
<luix> pero no se como encontrarlo
<luix> puedo iniciar sesiòn con el tty
<luix> sin problemas, pero no se como llegar a ver cual es el problema
<Biblioclasta> has probado hacer: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Biblioclasta> sudo!!
<luix> un momento! ahora iniciando sesiòn en el tty dice GNU/Linux 3.0.0-19-generic i686
<luix> eso no es 64 bit?
<guisepe> lo desistalare a ver si se quita el problema
<luix> yo tengo una màquina de 32
<Biblioclasta> i686 creo es pentiun 2, creo
<luix> Biblioclasta, el reconfigure que me mandaste tira un error "dpkg query:error: parsing file (resumo) near line ... package 'skype-wrapper': blank line in value of field `description'
<Vero2> hola desde Precise Pangolin
<luix> yo estaba traumado cuando pase de 10.04 a 10.10, y dije "no, me voy a sacar el miedo"
<Vero2> tengo problemas para pasar el archivo .tar.gz que tengo de Thunderbird
<luix> y acà me ves, intentando hacer arrancar ubuntu
<Biblioclasta> skype-wrapper que es?
<Biblioclasta> tenias un wraper para integrar skype?
<luix> probablemente, si
<Vero2> Hice lo que me dijeron aquí de NO borrar la configuración del archivo oculto pero me falta poder trasladar el archivo .tar.gz y no sé cómo hacerlo. Alguien sabe?
<Biblioclasta> luix, perdon estoy un tanto complicado
<Biblioclasta> luix, lo que se me ocurre es o desinstalar el skype-wraper
<Biblioclasta> luix, o ponerle algo en la descripcion a mano a skpye-wraper
<luix> ok
<luix> decis que haga un sudo apt-get uninstall
<luix> ?
<leandroandresbar> hola
<leandroandresbar> quit
<Biblioclasta> apt-get remove skype-warper ??
<Biblioclasta> no se como se llama el packete
<Biblioclasta> sudo !!
<Biblioclasta> sudo apt-get remove skype-warpper ??
<Biblioclasta> sudo apt-get remove skype-wrapper
<luix> ya lo hice
<Biblioclasta> desinstalo algo?
<luix> me dice cualquier cosa, que tengo unas dependencias que no se que
<luix> espera que tengo que transcribir textualmente
<Biblioclasta> pegame la salida en pastebin
<Biblioclasta> sino mira esto: https://github.com/sagetarian/skype-wrapper/issues/43
<Biblioclasta> confirmado, hay un error el paquete de skype-warpper,
<Biblioclasta> que arruina la el upgrade de 12.04
<luix> uuuuuh no te puedo creerrr
<luix> no te puedo copiar
<luix> estoy desde otra màquina
<Biblioclasta> cierto
<Biblioclasta> puedes ver el link te te pase?
<Biblioclasta> en el link explican como editar /var/lib/dpkg/status
<luix> entonces es la otra opcion que dijiste
<luix> mas o menos
<luix> si, estoy en eso, gracias!
<luix> tengo otro problema
<Biblioclasta> cual?
<luix> no puedo instalar eso porque no tengo acceso a wifi
<luix> intente con iwconfig pero por ahora no tengo exito
<luix> para buscar lineas en blanco
<Biblioclasta> y si revisas el archivo a mano? dice que solo falta un comentario antes de "Now you can change skype-wrappers
<luix> aunque en realidad sé donde esta la linea en blanco
<luix> porque me la dice
<Biblioclasta> claro
<luix> a ver...
<luix> la encontre
<luix> ahoar, desde el gnu nano, no encuentro la tecla para salavrrrrr!
<Biblioclasta> lo has abierto cn sudo verdad?
<Biblioclasta> cuando sales te ofrece guardar...
<luix> ya esta
<luix> no funcionó
<luix> algo hice mal porque me dice "newline in field name `.`"
<luix> porque decìa que había que poner un punto en la línea en blanco
<luix> es que el cambio se aplicó, pero ahora aparece este error
<Biblioclasta> bora toda la linea, es solo la descripcion
<xrdodrx> como se puede instalar un diccionario para español en libreoffice en 12.04
<luix> claramente asociado con la edicion del archivo
<xrdodrx> ya he instalado aspell-es y no funciona
<luix> había más de un espacio en blanco
<Biblioclasta> funciona ahora?
<luix> reseteando...
<Biblioclasta> estas haciendo  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  ??
<luix> ya lo hice
<luix> claramente habia que hacer algo mas, porque no funciona! jajaa
<Biblioclasta> por lo menos falla por otra cosa?
<luix> ahora?
<Biblioclasta> si
<luix> pero no veo todo el log del booteo
<luix> deja de responder en tiMidity+++ OK
<luix> y muere, nunca llega a la pantalla de login, sólo puedo entrar a tty
<Biblioclasta> y si intentas iniciar X de la consola que te dice?
<reepeecheep> Hola amigos
<reepeecheep> como les va
<GridCube> bien bien
<reepeecheep> (Y) que bien
<chilicuil> hola o/
<reepeecheep> chilicuil:  que tal
<reepeecheep> ?
<chilicuil> oi reepeecheep =)
<reepeecheep> =)
<ilpollo> hola gente: necesito asesoramiento.
<chilicuil> has tu pregunta ilpollo =)
<ilpollo> necesito un buen gestor para bajar varios items de rapidshare, especificamente lo que necesito es copiar una lista de links y que el gestor los baje automaticamente . muchas gracias
<omikron4> ilpollo: el unico problema es que rapidshare solo te da 30 Kb/s . El gestor de descargas que puedes usar es jdownloader
<ilpollo> para ubuntu ?
<omikron4> claro.. para donde va a ser si estamos en soporte ubuntu?
<ilpollo> existe otro gestor recomendado ?
<ilpollo> si te entiendo
<omikron4> otro es tucan
<ilpollo> tucan
<ilpollo> voy a buscarlo
<omikron4> pero creo que esta en beta infinito
<ilpollo> ok
<omikron4> a mi me parece mejor el jdownloader pero en cuanto a gustos colores
<ilpollo> por lo tanto
<ilpollo> jdownloader
<omikron4> pozi
<ilpollo> agradesco muchisimo la informacion
<Deckon> wget?
<chilicuil> jdownloader +1
<chilicuil> Deckon: pero wget no te pasa los rollos de la espera y cosas asi
<ilpollo> gente
<ilpollo> ultima consulta
<ilpollo> tengo un problema con el instalador de jdownloader
<ilpollo> alguien puede ayudar a un newbie en la neblina??
<omikron4> ilpollo: mejor lo instalas siguiendo las instrucciones del ppa
<ilpollo> espero no molestar
<ilpollo> pero he tratado de seguir el tutorial pero hay algun problema con vine
<ilpollo> y salta un error
<chilicuil> vine?
<ilpollo> se se
<xangua> ilpollo: jdownloader tiene versión para linux
<xangua> ilpollo: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/install-jdownloader-via-ppa-repository.html y el repositorio en cuestion https://launchpad.net/~jd-team/+archive/jdownloader
<ilpollo> la baje desde softonic
<chilicuil> es que es una aplicacion de java...
<ilpollo> pueden pasarme un simple comando de termninal
<omikron4> mira.. ilpollo debes abrir el archivo /etc/apt/sources.list con gksu gedit
<omikron4> gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<omikron4> luego le añades estas dos lineas al final..
<ilpollo> omikron, como dije antes soy demasiado newbie
<ilpollo> hasta para habrir un archivo
<omikron4> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/jd-team/jdownloader/ubuntu precise main
<omikron4> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/jd-team/jdownloader/ubuntu precise main
<omikron4> no se si se montaron las letras   pero la parte final es .. ubuntu precise main
<ilpollo> ok
<omikron4> ilpollo: despues en la misma pagina debes bajar oo pulsar donde pone signing key
<omikron4> y copias el texto y lo pegas a un archivo de texto
<omikron4> lo guardas y lo llamas como quieras pero que te acuerdes del nom bre
<ilpollo> una maravilla lo suyo
<ilpollo> no molesto mas
<ilpollo> mi lgracias
<omikron4> pero espera
<ilpollo> si llego a tener alguna duda
<omikron4> que aun falta ilpollo
<ilpollo> entiendo
<xangua> (17:28:35) xangua: ilpollo: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/install-jdownloader-via-ppa-repository.html y el repositorio en cuestion https://launchpad.net/~jd-team/+archive/jdownloader
<omikron4> y entonces en el menu del centro de software en origenes del software... gracias xangua.. me quedaba sin aliento, jejeje
<omikron4> ilpollo: en software de terceros.. abajo importar clave.. y le conduces al texto que copiaste y pegaste en un archivo...
<omikron4> ilpollo: luego desde el terminal.. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -y jdownloader
<ilpollo> perfecro
<ilpollo> perfecto
<ilpollo> ahora si pude ingresar
<ilpollo> mil gracias
 * omikron4 se va a dormir.. estoy que me duermo encima.. los profesores en huelga y los niños se levantan igual de temprano.. chaus bona nit
<hugodidier> Hola
<hugodidier> Buenas tades
<hugodidier> alguien me puede ayudar para agregar un lanzador a la barra? elimine el impress por error.
<xangua> hugodidier: buscas impess en el lanzador y lo arrastras al lanzador
<xangua> lo arrastras a la barra*
<rey> hola, alguien me puede ayudar
<rey> tengo un problema para migrar mi SO de fedora 16 a ubuntu
<rey> trato de bootear desde una pendrive
<SergioMeneses> rey, pregunta
<rey> y me k
<SergioMeneses> si alguien sabe te ayuda
<rey> ok ok
<rey> lo que pasa es que trato de bootear desde una pendrive
<SergioMeneses> rey, aja
<rey> me manda un mensaje de syslinux
<rey> y ahi se queda la pantalla en negro con el guioncito de terminal parpadeando
<rey> alguien sabe como ayudarme
<rey> lo intente con ubuntu 11.10, 11.04 y 12.04
<SergioMeneses> rey, y q dice ese mensaje de syslinux?
<SergioMeneses> algo especial?
<SergioMeneses> tienes la versión adecuada para tu equipo?
<rey> en un momento te digo, ya tenia la 11.10
<rey> trabaje un tiempo con la 11.10 en mi equipo
<rey> es una compaq cq10
<rey> no ´puedo alcanzar a leer el mensaje de syslinux, solo aparece un par de segundos
<rey> sergio meneses, que puedo hacer????
<rey> es un mensaje como de copyrights
<Xago> hola amigos, qué herramienta hace el trabajo de ordenar los datos guardados en el disco?
<rey> como, no te entiendo?
<Xago> estoy teniendo delays demasiado largos para correr procesos muy sencillos
<rey> con que herramienta hago el pendrive?
<rey> alguien me ayuda?
<dylan66> fsck
<Xago> "WARNING!!!  The filesystem is mounted.   If you continue you ***WILL***
<Xago> cause ***SEVERE*** filesystem damage."
<dylan66> no se puede hacer con el sistema montado
<dylan66> linux los hce autoamticamente luego de 25 montadas
<rey> me parece que tienes que abrir en modo consola (ctrl+alt+f1) antes de iniciar sesion
<rey> bueno, asi le hago con fedora
<Guest78164> hola amigos despues de un largo día de trabajo pude backapear todos los datos de mi disco y estoy listo para formatear e instalar el lubuntu, podrían ayudarme a hacerlo.. para no equivocarme ?'
<Xago> la alternativa sería iniciar con live CD, correcto?
<dylan66> si en gparted desde livecd puedes darle la orden comprobar archivos
<boottella> podrían ayudarme a istalar lubuntu en mi pc , formateando todo ?  gracias
<rey> alguien puede echarme una mano, quiero migrar de fedora a ubuntu, inserto mi pendrive, pero me da un mensaje de syslinux, algo que tiene que ver con copyrights
<rey> alguien sabe como puedo hacerle
<xangua> rey: pues yo nunca he tenido problemas con un live cd/usb de ubuntu o cualquier otra distro pero, checaste la integridad de la iso¿
<rey> si, la descargue directo de la pagina de ubuntu
<xangua> rey: si qué¿
<xangua> !md5
<kubot> Para verificar la ISO de Ubuntu, visita http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM, sigue las instrucciones y compara el código con https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<boottella> xagua , puedo hacerte una consulta ?
<rey> ok kubot, voy a ver
<hashashin> nas
<boottella> tube en estos días muchos problemas para lograr una instalacion de lubutu, me sugirieron hoy formatear todo el disco y ahora quiero probar instalar
<boottella> el tema es que no se si el formateo es automatico o lo tengo que hacer manual
<boottella> me podrias aclarar este punto ?
<boottella> por favor alguien deme una mano con esto...
<dylan66> queque es lo que tienes intalado ahora en la pc?
<dylan66> boottella,
<rey> ya cheque la iso, y si me da que esta bien
<rey> kubot
<boottella> dylan66 hice varias instalacione , y ninguna funcionó, al parecer figuran instalados dos sistemas operativos
<boottella> lo ví hoy a la tarde ejecutando un comando que me pasó un compañero acá---
<boottella> por eso me sugirio formatear... pero no se bien q es lo que reallmente esta instalado, puede ser xubuntu o lubuntu, o ambos...
<dylan66> y ninguno arranca?
<dylan66> que parte de la instalacion falla?
<dylan66> rey puede ser q tu pc no este preparada para bootear desde usb
<dylan66> kubot es un bot
<rey> si lo esta, si ya lo he hecho antes
<boottella> dilan66: en la ultima, se cargo mal el groub
<rey> asi instale una vez ubuntu
<rey> y despues fedora
<dylan66> k
<dylan66> ok
<rey> y no me deja ahora regresarme a ubuntu
<boottella> en las anteriores se quedaba tildada la instalacion
<dylan66> boottella, inicia el live cd
<dylan66> y formatea el disco con gparted
<boottella> dylan66 ya estoy en el live...
<dylan66> luego intala
<dylan66> intala gparteg
<dylan66> cuanta ram tienes?
<dylan66> gparted
<boottella> dylan66 con gparted formateo todo como una sola cosa, es decir sin particiones? y que formato le doy?
<boottella> tengo 640 de ram
<dylan66> elimina todas las particiones
<dylan66> aplica loscambios
<boottella> si ...
<dylan66> es  muy poca ram
<dylan66> por eso se queda colgado
<boottella> dylan66 por eso voy a usar lubuntu
<dylan66> sino llega a funcionar vas a tener que instalr modo alternate
<dylan66> que es otra iso diferente
<rey> alguien sabe como ayudarme?
<dylan66> si no llega a funcionar
<boottella> ya voy a salir de pobre, mientras tanto corro con un pentium III de 700
<dylan66> tendrias que pensar en un distro mas liviana
<dylan66> rey con que herramienta creaste el liveusb?
#ubuntu-es 2012-05-23
<rey> lili
<rey> unebootin
<boottella> dylan66, estube usando xubuntu y me andaba , bastante bien, y lubuntu es mas libiana o no?
<rey> y universal
<dylan66> si mas liviana
<dylan66> usa lxde
<dylan66> unetbootin esta bien
<boottella> dylan66 pruebo lo q dijistes y te cunento...
<rey> y todas me dan el mismo resultado dylan66
<dylan66> quizas lo que hay el disco no te deja bootear
<rey> formateo la memoria antes de usarla
<dylan66> o el disco de la pc
<boottella> dylan66, elimine las particiones , no figuraban alli los 20 g que tenía de espacio libre... y el disco que es de 160 Gb me figura de 146, esta bien?
<dylan66> dejar eel disco vacio sin nada
<boottella> tengo que formatear, creando alguna particion en el gparted .... ahhhh, no, nada no instalo nomás?
<rey> YO FORMATEO LA MEMORIA ANTES DE VOLVERLA PENDRIVE PARA INSTALAR UN SO
<dylan66> el intalador las v a crear
<Goku> !caps
<kubot> No grites, por favor. Somos perfectamente capaces de leerte en minusculas. Lee el punto 8 (y los otros también) de http://www.uned.es/iued/guia_actividad/netiqueta.htm
<rey> perdon, es que en esta otra maquina uso mayusculas para otro programa
<rey> una manita por favor
<totyk0> hola a todos buenas nochas noches
<totyk0> tengo un fichero con el formato       123 abc xxx     con muchas filas quiero eliminar la columna abc
<kriminal_> hola buenas necesito un poco de ayuda con xubuntu 12.04 tenia ubuntu 10.04 y ahora estoy un poco perdido
<rengo> Eliricci
<rengo> Estas
<nilsonmorales> buenas
<nilsonmorales> soy nuevo
<nilsonmorales> es posible bajar el driver de mi tarjeta wireless sin tener internet
<nilsonmorales> ya sea desde winboux o alguna otra distro que reconozca mi wireless?
<rengo> eliricci, eliricci eliricci
<nilsonmorales> alo
<nilsonmorales> ahoi
<tureco> Saludos...
<Joan`> Buenos días
<Joan`> Estoy buscando donde está la carpeta de los iconos de las aplicaciones que no forman parte del pack de iconos.
<Biblioclasta> :-/ no se que quieres decir con que no forman parte del pack de iconos
<Biblioclasta> hay muchos iconos en /usr/share/icons
<Joan`> Estoy buscando el de Spotify
<Joan`> nativo
<Joan`> ¿Sabes donde está?
<Biblioclasta> no, la verdad que no
<Biblioclasta> has visto el lens de diseño grafico? te permite encontrar y descargar iconos entre otras cosas.
<Joan`> el problema es que nose en que carpeta está
<Biblioclasta> en que programa lo ves?
<Biblioclasta> ohh perdon, ya lei
<Joan`> Lo encontré están en /usr/share/applications
<Biblioclasta> ahh, bien, es bueno saber que alli atambién hay íconos
<chilicuil> Biblioclasta: de donde eres hombre?, alguna vez duermes?
<Biblioclasta> chilicuil, obviamente duermo! jajaja, Soy de Mendoza, Argentina, y tu?
<chilicuil> vale, crei que eras de españa por la hr en que te conectabas, jeje, soy de Mexico, =)
<Biblioclasta> si, es temprano aqui, me levante antes porque tengo que terminar unas cosillas
<chilicuil> pues me alegra que estes por aqui =), espero que termines pronto
<Joan_> Parece que me he cargado algo y al cargar me dice que "maximum of X displays failures reached : check x server log for errors"
<ricardo_> Hola,
<ricardo_> Tengo un problema
<ricardo_> he borredo por error el ususrio que definí como administrador al inatalar ubuntu y quiero que otro usuario que tiene permiso como sudoer hacerlo administrador , no encuentro el modo de hacerlo
<ricardo_> En la interface grafica funciona el segundo usuario bien pero no dispongo de administrador
<ricardo_> Otra pregunta es si se dispone de ubuntu unleased en español
<ricardo_> quiero decir el e book Ubuntu unleashed
 * xoan buenas
<snake123> Hi
<ricardo_> Hola, ¿Hay algún sabio conectado que pueda responder e
<ricardo_> a mis preguntas anteriores?
<Biblioclasta> ricardo_, que habias preguntado ?
<ricardo_> De como corregir un error consistente en haber borrado el usuario administrador utilizado en la instalacion de ubuntu y hacer  a un usuario con permiso de sudoer la condicion de administrador
<Biblioclasta> sudo adduser tu_nuevo_usuario admin
<Biblioclasta> has intentado algo así?
<ricardo_> ahora creo que lo he logrado, graciad. En el archivo group ya aparece el nuevo administrador
<ricardo_> Lo que sucede que ahora aparece el usuario con dos identidades 1000 y 1001 ¿Es correcto o hay nalgo más que hacer
<fzeta> compañia buenas tardes. A discreción...
<selina2> hola
<Goku> fix your connection: uBOTu-fr ataca de nuevo
<MariaPaula> Hola a todos! Tengo el ubuntu 11.10, pongo el gestor de actualizaciones, y me dice que no se puede llevar a cabo la actualizacion porq habria que bajar paquetes no confiables, prove en el el terminal sudo apt-get update y me tira el mismo msg
<xoan> MariaPaula: pega en http://paste.ubuntu.com/ la salida de: $ sudo apt-get update
<MariaPaula> xoan:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1003131/
<MariaPaula> espera que me fije y lo pegué mal, ahi te lo mando denuevo xoan
<xoan> MariaPaula: $ sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys E2B3E53ED89B51D5
<xoan> $ sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 6AF0E1940624A220
<xoan> y actualizas la lista de nuevo: $ sudo apt-get update
<xoan> por cierto, por ahí tienes algún repositorio de karmic y de natty... yo que tú revisaría el fichero /etc/apt/sources.list y comentaría las líneas que no correspondan con tu versión
<xoan> o desde la configuración del gestor de actualizaciones
<MariaPaula> como lo hago del gestor de actualizaciones?
<xoan> ya añadiste las claves públicas? te sigue dando error GPG?
<dannyLopez> para que un archivo.tgz descomprima en una carpeta llamada archivo en tar -uxf?
<dannyLopez> archivo.tar.gz
<MariaPaula> estoy en eso
<MariaPaula> xoan: con los GpG me tiro esto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1003146/
<xoan> MariaPaula: perfecto, ahora actualiza la lista de paquetes de nuevo y mira a ver si se corrigieron los errores GPG, que deberían: $ sudo apt-get update
<xoan> lo de los repositorios de versiones anteriores, puedes abrir el gestor de actualizaciones y pulsar en Configuración; desde ahí tienes una pestaña donde aparece la lista de repositorios; pues si tienes oneiric, y ahí aparecen repositorios de karmic y de natty, los puedes eliminar sin problemas
<MariaPaula> xoan me pasó esto cuando hice $ sudo apt-get update:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1003159/
<xoan> tienes algún repositorio local (en tu equipo) que no está disponible
<xoan> no son errores graves
<MariaPaula> como lo soluciono?
<xoan> tú sabrás por qué los tienes ahí; quizá hiciste una réplica de los repositorios para acceder a ellos sin conexión a internet, no lo sé
<xoan> pero si no los vas a usar, o si tienes conexión, puedes simplemente eliminar dischos repositorios desde el gestor de actualizaciones, en la lista de fuentes
<xoan> file:///opt/locrepo/repository/dists/oneiric/main/binary-i386/Packages
<xoan> lo que está claro es que apuntan a directorios locales
<xoan> pero como te dije, no es un error grave; de hecho, la W delante del mensaje indica "warning" (aviso)
<MariaPaula> ay bueno, muchas gracias, esperame que ahi hago la pueba
<MariaPaula> prueba
<MariaPaula> Ay xoan muchas gracias!, ahi saqué los repositorios que no uso y pude actualizar normalmente, te agradezco muchisimo por tu ayuda, no hubiera podido resolverlo sola
<saranpio> hola a todos
<willfrand> buenos dias...
<willfrand> que tal
<willfrand> despues de insistir todo el fin de semana, al fin logré instalar ubuntu 12.04 en mi nueva acer aspire one 722
<willfrand> pero está lentísimo, el video no carga bien, y creo que se saturea de procesos
<willfrand> alguien ha tenido problemas similares?
<dannyLopez> willfrand: es una happy 2?
<willfrand> HAPPY 2?
<willfrand> perdon por las mayusculas... dannyLopez  happy 2?
<dannyLopez> hacer aspire one happy 2
<willfrand> es el 722, no se si es happy, voy a averiguar
<willfrand> dannyLopez, no es el happy, el happy viene con procesador atom, pantalla de 10.4 pulgadas
<willfrand> este es amd dual core turbo core de 1.33
<willfrand> de 11.6 pulgadas
<willfrand> aunque por fuera se ven igual, es como la huella de una gotica que cae en el teclado (de hecho, creo que es un diseño perfecto para usarse en una maquina linux, sobretodo si es ubuntu)
<dannyLopez> por que yo teno un problema con el happy 2
<dannyLopez> es que apenas me conecto al modem usb se crashea el sistema
<dannyLopez> se para, se conjela no hace nada
<willfrand> viejo
<willfrand> dannyLopez, mira
<willfrand> lo cuadras de la siguiente manera
<willfrand> entra a la bios
<willfrand> y en el orden de booteo
<willfrand> pones de primero la network
<willfrand> hay conflicto con el driver de la wifi
<willfrand> entonces, cuando tratas de conectarte, se bloquea el sistema
<willfrand> hazlo, ensaya y me cuentas
<willfrand> dannyLopez, me entendiste?
<dannyLopez> willfrand: pero no me trato de conectar a la wifi, por que no tengo wifi, ni cableada ni nada, mi punica salida al mundo es atraves del modem usb
<willfrand> si, por eso, pero a traves de él te conectas por una red inalambrica, cierto?
<willfrand> haz lo que te digo y me cuentas
<willfrand> yo tuve mil problemas para instalarlo ene ste
<willfrand> que al parecer es una maquina mas potente
<dannyLopez> no, a redes inalambricas no se conecta, por que hay una wifi cerca de mi casa, pero como tengo una tarjeta atheros no la puedo "compartir"
<dannyLopez> xD
<willfrand> y asi logre solucionar parte de los problemas
<willfrand> no importa
<willfrand> el lio no es que tengas wifi
<willfrand> sino con el arranque y los drivers de la wifi
<willfrand> asi que no tiene que ser cuando te conectes
<willfrand> sino que el mero driver te presenta problemas
<dannyLopez> voy a probar eso
<willfrand> dale
<willfrand> recuerda
<willfrand> poner de primero la network
<future> Hola tengo ubuntu 10.04 en le netbook y debian estable solusOS en la misma netbook y ahora necesitaria saber si copiando la configuracion de la wifi de ubuntu 10.04  podria ponersela a debian estable para que la wifi funcionara pero necesito saber donde se ubican las carpetas de configuracion de la wifi en ubuntu 10.04 y en debian estable?
<future> Hola, tengo ubuntu 10.04 en le netbook y debian estable solusOS en la misma netbook y ahora necesitaria saber si copiando la configuracion de la wifi de ubuntu 10.04  podria ponersela a debian estable para que la wifi funcionara pero necesito saber donde se ubican las carpetas de configuracion de la wifi en ubuntu 10.04 y en debian estable?
<future> #debian
<future> #debian-es
<elmurci> hola a todos, alguien podria decirme si es posible rootear un celular android con ubuntu 12.04
<Harpagornis> como es el canal de offtopic?
<Harpagornis> -op
<Harpagornis> !op
<kubot> ¡Ayuda! (Usar solamente en casos de emergencias) jpds Sapote dballester Seveas OberonKing effie_jayx LjL RoAkSoAx fetova m4v mimecar guampa chilicuil
<Harpagornis> uyy
<lelamal_> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Harpagornis> gracias lelamal_
<lelamal_> Harpagornis: de nada!
<sebastian> hola a todos, estoy usando xubuntu en un pentium III de 700, con 640 de ram, y quisiera saber si me  convienecambiar el entorno grafico al lxde ?
<sebastian> o hay alguno que use menos recursos
<sebastian> ?
<omikron4> sebastian: si lo pudiste instalar y te va rapido.. pues ya funciona.. y no hace falta nada mas... si ves que va lento puedes poner lxde
<omikron4> pero lo que normalmente falla en pcs antiguos suele ser la instalacion y entonces se aconseja el alternate para evitar ubiquity durante la instalacion que consume 256 mb de ram minimo
<sebastian> ok, xubuntu no me va tan mal, solo se aletarda un poco con el uso de internet, .. igual tengo solo 4m de velocidad
<omikron4> sebastian:  si vas bien de ram.. el que instalaste te servira
<omikron4> sebastian: no entendi el tema velocidad " 4 m"
<sebastian> omikron4, ok entonces por ahora lo dejo asi,
<sebastian> quice decir que cuando navego en internet o veo videos flash, funciona medio lento,
<sebastian> tengo una banda ancha de 4megas... q no estanto pero antes con 1 mega parecia ir mas rapido...me explico...
<omikron4> sebastian: no suele ser un problema..  que ram tienes? que procesador?
<sebastian> tengo un pentium III de 700 H .con 640 de ram
<sebastian> y 128 de video gforce 5200
<sebastian> omikron4 por ahora me tengo que arreglar con eso...
<omikron4> sebastian: no es por nada.. pero yo lo que hago cuando tengo poca banda ancha es instalar en firefox el complemento video Downloadhelper
<omikron4> y los descargo y los veo
<omikron4> luego los borro si no me gustan o los conservo
<sebastian> es una buena opcion..
<omikron4> mira en firefox.. complementos y busca ese complemento.. o ese add-on depende del pais
<sebastian> omikron4  generalmente trato d usar el chrome en vez de fire, te parece mejor ?
<omikron4> y despues cuando lo tengas añadido a firefox  te aparecera un icono de tres bolitas juntas de colores que cuando estan en movimiemto es que te puedes bajar el video.. le pulsas a la flechita que le aparece al lado.. y  ya puedes guardar el video de youtube o similar
<omikron4> yo junto con ubuntu.. me enamoré de la zorra, :)
<omikron4> y es la que tiene los complementos
<omikron4> asi que firefox forever, en mi caso
<sebastian> lo voy a empezar a usar al menos para estas cosas... , video downloadhelper , asi es?
<guest-JqzWoh> que pedos con esto?
<omikron4> exacto sebastian
<sebastian> muchas gracias por la ayuda...
<omikron4> :)
<sebastian> guest-JqzWoh de q pedos hablas ?
<motomon> Hola a todos
<Deckon> o/
<ramses_> hola
<ignacio> hola
<ignacio> necesito ayuda
<ignacio> al botear desde el cd de ubuntu 11.10 me tira waiting for network configuration
<ignacio> y luego se queda trabado
<GridCube> esta enchufado a la red?
<Biblioclasta> :-/ puedes acceder a otra consola? la red es wi-fi?
<GridCube> no que yo sepa
<ignacio> nada , lo ago sin internet
<GridCube> intenta usando nmcli
<GridCube> si no esta enchufado deberia estar un rato buscando y decirte "oh noes, no hay las internets"
<GridCube> y seguir sin internets
<ignacio> e intentado de todo
<ignacio> no se soluciona
<ignacio> al principio me boteba bien pero cuando lo estaba instalando en el disco duro me dio error y luego ya no me boteo diciendo waiting for network configiration
<GridCube> mmhm
<ignacio> haora estoy en xubuntu..me quedaria asi pero esq el xubuntu no me pone drivers en 'controladores adicionales' y el ubuntu si
<ignacio> osea que en xubuntu se em ase imposible instalar drivers
<ignacio> y cuando descargo el driver de video manualmete y lo ejecuto en terminal me da un millon de errores
<GridCube> ignacio, O_O
<GridCube> como asi?
<GridCube> eso no deberia ser
<GridCube> xubuntu y ubuntu usan la misma maquina para buscar drivers
<GridCube> que es jockey-gtk
<GridCube> si ubuntu te dice que hay drivers disponibles xubuntu tambien
<ignacio> bueno , pero no lo ase
<ignacio> si quieres te envio uan screnshot
<ignacio> no e podido tener aceleracion grafica
<ignacio> por eso...
<seguidodoblado> hola, ignacio
<ignacio> hola
<seguidodoblado> puede ser que se haya habilitado en la BIOS la opción de arranque por red
<seguidodoblado> ??
<seguidodoblado> y se te quede pillado en ese punto
<seguidodoblado> intenta mirar como tienes tu lista de arranque en la BIOS
<ignacio> cuando esta en la pantalla rosada con el logo de ubuntu me sale waiting for netowk configiration y no creoq ue se aya activado la opcion asi como asi y si se activo nose ocmo desactivarla...
<seguidodoblado> bueno, si te llega hasta el logo de ubuntu entonces no creo que sea lo que te digo
<ignacio> tengo que ir a cenar ya vuelvo!
<m4v> porque tiene ubuntu que esperar por la red?
<GridCube> el instalador
<m4v> ah
<seguidodoblado> http://www.clopezsandez.com/2011/10/ubuntu-1110-waiting-for-network.html
<seguidodoblado> bueno, ignacio... quizás esta solución te sea válida
<seguidodoblado> espero que tengas suerte
<ignacio> volvi
<ignacio> aver
<ignacio> en ese link muestra que se borran carpetas
<ignacio> de los cd no se puede borra nada
<ignacio> alomejor es un probmela en el instalador...bueno tendre que mamarmae de scargarlo dneuevo y comprar un nuevo cd...
<seguidodoblado> entonces el fallo es un live cd??
<ignacio> ?
<seguidodoblado> creia que era después de haberlo instalado
<ignacio> no
<ignacio> es del cd
<ignacio> y eso que lo descarge de la pagina oficial
<ignacio> tendre que descargarlo de otro lado
<ignacio> acabo de actualizar el sistema , ya vuelvo que reinicio
<ignacio> hola
<ignacio> ya me rindo con el problema del ubuntu , haora quisiera saver porque en 'controladores adicionales' de mi xubuntu no sale el driver de mi nvidia geforce2
<ignacio> ??????''??'
<Aprel> Ya tienes instalado el controlador o lo buscas para instalarlo?
<ignacio> lo busco para instalarlo
<Aprel> Controladores adicionales son los que ya tienes instalado
<Aprel> tienes buscarlo con apt-get or en la pagina de web de nVidia
<ignacio> cuando me iva ubuntu yo instalava los dirver de controladores adicionales...
<Aprel> Bueno, en mi caso, creo que tenia que descargarlo con aptget antes, y despues podia encontrar actualizaciones en la pantalla de controladores adicionales
<ignacio> instale un driver nvidia de centro de software de ubuntu , ai aparecio en controladores adicionales pero la aceleracion grafica era de lo mas peor , llegaba a desapareser el icono del mouse
<JoseC> Cual kernel me recomiendan para un compaq viejo
<JoseC> intel celeron
<Aprel> nVidia ofrece drivers para linux. A veces los de nVidia funcionan mucho mejor que los de ubuntu
<ignacio> cuando descarge el .run de la pagina oficial de nvidia lo ejecute en terminal y me deio un millon de errores
<JoseC> tienes que tener instalado gcc
<JoseC> y linux-headers
<JoseC> tener los X's cerrados
<JoseC> y ejecutarlo como root
<JoseC> y binutils tambien
<ignacio> mhmmm
<ignacio> lo de linux headers creo que ya esta xD
<JoseC> bueno falta poco xD
<ignacio> tambien lo ejecute como root
<ignacio> que es eso de gcc
<Aprel> ignacio: si, me encontre con el mismo problema y me di por vencido y instale los de ubuntu. :/ Tengo suerte que me funcionan bien con lo que tengo. Tienes que instalarlo sin empezar el servidor de X.
<JoseC> para que lo compile
<ignacio> no entiendo nada
<Aprel> Pero todo lo que intente no me paro el x-server
<JoseC> depende
<JoseC> para parar las X
<JoseC> si tienes unity
<JoseC> es con sudo /etc/init.d/lightm stop
<JoseC> o sudo killall lightm
<ignacio> xfce , xubuntu
<JoseC> mm ni idea Xd
<JoseC> no manejo xface
<JoseC> para gnome era  gdm3
<ignacio> osea que tengo que instalar el driver de nvidia ocn las x paradas?
<JoseC> claro
<JoseC> si no no te va dejar
<JoseC> y con gcc para que pueda compilar el kernel
<ignacio> y como instalo gcc
<JoseC> y cada vez que cambies el kernel tienes que re instalar el driver
<JoseC> sudo apt-get install gcc
<ignacio> sudo apt-get install gc?
<ignacio> ah ok
<ignacio> si paro las x me tira a modo texto?
<ignacio> me sale que ya esta instalado en su version mas reciente
<ignacio> cfeo que estoy listo
<ignacio> vere ocmo se paran las x en xfce
<JoseC> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm-kde4 stop
<ignacio> ok
<JoseC> no se fijate
<JoseC> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<JoseC> una debe ser
<ignacio> ok espera que tengo que descargar el driver denuevo xD
<ignacio> si detengo las x me tira a modo texto?
<JoseC> xD
<JoseC> claro
<JoseC> a las tty
<JoseC> y levantas las x de la misma manera
<JoseC> pero con start en vez de stop
<ignacio> tendre que antarlo en un papel...
<ignacio> tambien la direccion del driver
<maca> Hola, Cuando estoy chateando, me exigen la webcam para vernos. Resulta que no sé poner la webcam con pidgin, ni con emesene. ¿qué hago? para poder vernos en mi webcam, ¿necesita alguna librería por instalar?
#ubuntu-es 2012-05-24
<guest-JqzWoh> y yo no me como la torta si no es de marielena
<JoseC> ?
<ilpollo> hola gente linda
<ilpollo> podrian ayudarme con una consulta
<ilpollo> ?
<Colo_ar> los feos no participamos :(
<curiousx> lol entonces yo tambien soy feo =( pero la proxima vez voy hacer un particion bien piola para mi "home" y otro para "/"
<Biblioclasta> los feos no participamos o no particionamos??
<curiousx> =0 lei mal xD
<ilpollo> es una consulta muy sensilla
<ilpollo> alguien tiene 5 mins
<ilpollo> ?
<curiousx> dila yo te mande para aca en #ubuntu -.-
<ilpollo> simplemente quiero saber como abrir archivos pdf
<ilpollo> en office.org
<curiousx> haciendolo doble click ilpollo
<ilpollo> ?????????
<ilpollo> realmente trate de diferentes formas
<ilpollo> pero no se abre correctamente
<curiousx> que es eso, office.org?
<ilpollo> perdon
<ilpollo> openoffice
<ilpollo> ajaja
<curiousx> ah! emmm... pero, vos lo que queres es editar un PDF
<ilpollo> asi es
<ilpollo> pero me parese que tiene sus permisos
<curiousx> bueno, proba haciendo click boton derecho > abrir con libreoffice writer
<curiousx> o algo asi
<curiousx> ah! eso es otra cosa, que te dice al intentar abrir el documento
<ilpollo> no hay forma
<ilpollo> no tengo ese programa
<ilpollo> cuando lo habro sale totalmente encriptado
<Biblioclasta> en otro orde de cosas, no es la mejor herramienta openoffice para editar pdf
<ilpollo> ilegible
<ilpollo> ok
<ilpollo> cual es la ideal ?
<Biblioclasta> pdf mod esta pensada para editar pdf por ejemplo
<Biblioclasta> openoffice, exporta pdf, pero creo que no los abre
<ilpollo> no lo abre
<ilpollo> pdf mod
<ilpollo> ??????
<ilpollo> tengo que bajarlo ?
<ilpollo> hay algun comando para instalarlo desde terminal ?
<Colo_ar> epdfview
<Biblioclasta> sudo apt-get install pdfmod
<Biblioclasta> creo
<Biblioclasta> aver que intento
<curiousx> ilpollo: pega esto en la barra de direcciones de tu navegador: apt://pdfmod
<ilpollo> y que mas ?
<curiousx> ilpollo: o abri el centro de software de ubuntu y escribi: pdfmod
<ilpollo> no lo encuentra
<curiousx> que version de ubuntu estas usando?
<Biblioclasta> es más fácil por la terminal creeria yo
<ilpollo> puede ser que me falten fuentes
<ilpollo> 10.04
<ilpollo> yo tambien crei lo mismo
<Biblioclasta> sudo apt-get install pdfmod
<Biblioclasta> a todo esto
<Biblioclasta> quiere editar o ver pdf???
<ilpollo> editar
<curiousx> ilpollo: sudo apt-get install pdfedit
<curiousx> pero como sea, abri el centro de software y escribi: pdf
<ilpollo> ese es el que estoy instalando
<ilpollo> vamos a ver si funciona
<curiousx> ahora... si hay programas que no encontras es por la version del ubuntu
<curiousx> vamos a ver?
<curiousx> acaso tenes dudas sobre la potencia del pigüino?
<ilpollo> se este ubuntu me parece que se esta quedando viejito
<ilpollo> para nada
<curiousx> seh
<ilpollo> soy muy newbie
<ilpollo> pero estoy muy contento con linux
<curiousx> lo se
<ilpollo> pero la verdad que es el mas estable para mi
<ilpollo> cuando pase un poco mas de tiempo cargo oniric
<ilpollo> ia vengo
<ilpollo> y vemos que pasa
<ilpollo> desde ya mil gracias
<curiousx> ok
<curiousx> ilpollo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1003973/
<Biblioclasta> oniric no!
<Biblioclasta> precise
<ilpollo> no
<ilpollo> ese no lo conosco
<ilpollo> que me enviaste ?
<curiousx> seh, como dijo el gordito de google "precise rocks!" =P
<Biblioclasta> yeah!
<Biblioclasta> el gordito de la presentacion de goobuntu, que aburrida la presentacion...
<Biblioclasta> ya que usan goobunto, que termine el google drive para linux...
<curiousx> xD seh ese mismo, ni bien entro digo: Solo quiero empezar diciendo algo... Precise rocks! y el resto respondia Yeahhh!!! xD
<curiousx> seh, cliente para google driver CLI: http://goo.gl/L64zi
<curiousx> dijo* xD
<curiousx> ya vengo...
<Biblioclasta> curiousx, que buen link! no lo habia visto
<curiousx> de de todos los links?
<ilpollo> chuck
<ilpollo> necesito ayuda
<ilpollo> todavia no puedo editar pdf
<ilpollo> baje el programa pero no funciono
<ilpollo> alguien puede ayudarme a editar pdf
<ilpollo> gente alguien puede ayudarme para poder editar pdf
<ilpollo> ..........
<ilpollo> HOLA!!! alguien puede ayudarme con la edicion de pdf en ubuntu 10.04
<ilpollo> e instalado diferentes programas pero no funcionan
<ilpollo> desde ya muchas gracias
<m4v> !detalles ilpollo
<kubot> ilpollo: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<ilpollo> ok
<ilpollo> vamos a ver mas datos
<ilpollo> ingrese a la terminal
<ilpollo> el programa pdfedit
<ilpollo> se instalo correctamente
<ilpollo> ahora cuando trato de abrir pdf
<ilpollo> el uico programa predeterminado que funciona es el cisor de docs
<ilpollo> visor
<ilpollo> pero el no me permite editar pdf
<ilpollo> tengo ubuntu 10.04
<ilpollo> simpelmente podemos empezar desde cero
<ilpollo> para poder editar
<chapo> Buenas tardes alguien sabe si arp- se sigue conectando
<ilpollo> puede alguien recomendarme algun programa para editar pdf desde ubuntu 10.04 ?
<sebastian> hola amigos, tengo una placa blaster audigy, me aparece instalada con lspci, pero solo sale el audio por el onboard, como lo puedo solucionar ?
<sebastian> hola hay alguien por acá ??
<ilpollo> parece que no
<sebastian> mmm, si , raro no?
<Aprel> ilpollo: no he tenido mucha suerte con programas para editar pdfs. Si quieres tratar el pdf como si fuera una imagen, gimp me ha sido util
<ilpollo> ok
<Aprel> pdftk tambien es muy bueno para algunas tareas, por ejemplo...
<ilpollo> pero puedo escribir sobre los campos con ese programa ?
<Aprel> quitar paginas
<ilpollo> existe algun comando para instalarlo desde terminal ?
<ilpollo> simplemente lo que necesito es escribir sobre algunos campos
<ilpollo> pero quiero saber si los divide
<ilpollo> perdon mas presisamente si los detecta
<ilpollo> pero con una sola herramienta para aplicar tecto me basta y sobra
<Aprel> para llenar unos campos de un pdf, "Document Viewer" funciona
<ilpollo> ??????
<ilpollo> pero si lo tengo instalado
<ilpollo> no entiendo
<ilpollo> hay que seleccionar alguna opcion ?
<Aprel> no te funciona? Espera, lo intentare...
<ilpollo> ok
<Aprel> me equivoque. pensaba que tenia esa habilidad. Si no te queda otra opcion, puedes anadir texto con gimp
<Aprel> apt-get istall gimp
<Aprel> quizas ya lo tienes instalado
<ilpollo> ok
<ilpollo> entonces pruebo
<ilpollo> con gimp y te digo
<Aprel> Adobe si ofrece "Adobe Reader" para linux, pero no me funciono. Quizas tendrias tu mas suerte
<ilpollo> no creo
<ilpollo> que version tenes de ubuntu ?
<Aprel> 12.04
<ilpollo> neeeeee
<ilpollo> yo tengo 10.04
<Aprel> pero lo probe con 11.10
<ilpollo> me dice  en terminal que no es una operacion valida
<ilpollo> esa es otra historia
<Aprel> lo escribi mal. "apt-get install gimp"
<ilpollo> voy a probar bajando adobe reader
<ilpollo> adobe se puede instalar de la misma forma ?
<Aprel> no, tienes que cambiar a la carpeta donde hay el archivo .tar de adobe que acabas de descargar
<ilpollo> entre a centro de software y salia
<ilpollo> lo instale directamente desde ahi
<ilpollo> esta bien ?
<Biblioclasta> sip
<ilpollo> perfecto
<Aprel> ah, no sabia que se ofrecia con el centro de software de ubuntu. mejor asi
<ilpollo> bueno ahora lo instalo y purebo
<ilpollo> pero si a vos no te funciono lo dudo
<Biblioclasta> que paso? no funciono el editor?
<ilpollo> todavia no lo abri
<ilpollo> lo abro con visor de docs ?
<Aprel> bueno, no me funciono porque lo instale mal, creo
<ilpollo> ??????
<Biblioclasta> el adobe reader no edita pdf
<ilpollo> entocnes ?
<ilpollo> naaaaa
<ilpollo> ajajja
<Biblioclasta> el adobe te permite verlos nada mas
<ilpollo> muy convencidos
<Aprel> Biblioclasta: quiere llenar campos en los pdfs
<ilpollo> eso es lo unico que quiero
<ilpollo> no quiero generar otras modificaciones
<Biblioclasta> bien
<Aprel> has instalado adobe reader o adobe flash en el centro de software?
<Aprel> no me aparece el adobe reader
<Biblioclasta> adobe flash es para ver youtube,
<Biblioclasta> adobe reader es para ver pdf,
<ilpollo> adobe reader
<ilpollo> ese instale
<Aprel> cuando te da la opcion de que programa para abrirlo, busca adobe reader
<Aprel> no uses el de visor de documentos porque no puede llenar campos
<ilpollo> ok
<Aprel> si lo hasinstalado bien, debe aparecer en la lista
<Biblioclasta> en caso que falle
<Biblioclasta> flpsed es otra opcion
<ilpollo> no aparece
<ilpollo> que es eso ?
<ilpollo> no me aparece
<ilpollo> adobe reader
<ilpollo> en la lsita de opciones
<ilpollo> para abrir el pdf
<Biblioclasta> en el menu de office o de acesorios no esta?
<ilpollo> ner
<ilpollo> no
<ilpollo> lo estoy instalando de nuevo
<ilpollo> pero no se deja
<zznock> #vinotinto si eres venezolano y quieres hablar de futbol
<ilpollo> ?????????
<Aprel> no se puede instalar?
<ilpollo> segun lo que dice no edita pdf
<ilpollo> adobe reader 9
<ilpollo> que es el ultimo
<Biblioclasta> ilpollo, intenta en la terminal hacer flpsed
<ilpollo> entonces cual es la opcion ?
<ilpollo> por favor
<Biblioclasta> sudo apt-get install flpsed
<ilpollo> se esta instalando
<ilpollo> que programa es ese ?
<Biblioclasta> luego flpsed desde la misma terminal
<Aprel> no, no edita pdfs, pero si hay campos que se pueden llenar dentro del pdf, se pueden llenar. Depende de como fue creado el pdf
<ilpollo> ese es el tema
<Aprel> me refiero a reader
<ilpollo> me parece que los pdf que tengo estan sellados
<Aprel> Si el creador del pdf no ha incluido campos editables, la unica opcion es tratar el pdf como una imagen
<ilpollo> esa es buena
<Aprel> por eso se puede usar gimp
<ilpollo> fantastico
<ilpollo> ya tengo uno para ello
<ilpollo> si
<ilpollo> es el ultimo recurso
<ilpollo> pero me parece raro porque ya he visto pdfs de estos con los campos completos
<Biblioclasta> has abierto flpdf?
<ilpollo> si
<Biblioclasta> flsed perdon
<ilpollo> pero no logro ubicar el archivo dentro de el
<Biblioclasta> ...
<ilpollo> no te rias
<ilpollo> soy demasiado newbie
<Biblioclasta> archivo abrir, tienes que estar viendo tu carpeta home
<Biblioclasta> junto con todos los archivos de configuracion
<ilpollo> si la tengo en escritorio
<ilpollo> pero no fue a esa carpeta
<Biblioclasta> ok entonces cierra el programa
<Biblioclasta> navega desde la termnial hacia la carpeta
<Biblioclasta> y entra otra vez al programa
<ilpollo> ok
<ilpollo> pude ingresar carajo
<ilpollo> me aprece que con esto lo suluciono
<Biblioclasta> buenisimo
<ilpollo> ahora solo me falta el tamaño de la letra y queda perfecto
<ilpollo> bueisimo su aporte gente
<ilpollo> son una maravilla
<Biblioclasta> el tamaño lo puedes manejar con el zoom y el tamaño de letra
<ilpollo> bueisimo su aporte gente
<JoseC> Buenas
<JoseC> good night :D
<chilicuil> hola, buenas noches o/
<muchon> hola! alguien conoce algun software equivalente al mathematica en windows para ubuntu ?
<Aprel> muchon: gnu octave puedes ser lo que buscas. Parece mas a MATLAB
<muchon> Aprel gracias :)
<Aprel> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Octave
<chilicuil> muchon: tambien http://www.sagemath.org/
<muchon> chilicuil gracias echaré un vistazo
<xangua> !mathematica | muchon
<kubot> muchon: For help installing Mathematica on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mathematica
<muchon> xangua, kubot gracias si encuentro el cd voy a intentarlo jajaj
 * xoan buenas
<alfonso> Buenos dias
<alfonso> aunque se que no tiene que ver con el objeto del canal, alguien utiliza librecad ?
<robxg> buenos dias
<robxg> desde que actualice ubuntu a la versión 12.04 , por primera vez en mi vida , tengo problemas con Mozilla
<robxg> no funciona la flechita para volver atras
<robxg> problemas con los marcadores
<robxg> lo curioso es que con crhome también han sugido problemas con los marcadores
<robxg> ¿alguien tiene idea de porque puede estar pasando esto?
<victor__> casas
<patacadffsf> fasdfasdfa
<Biblioclasta> buenass...
<ELETRONICO_HW> buenos dias
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hola ELETRONICO_HW
<ELETRONICO_HW> hola
<Gosset_Inofensiu> oye, cuándo bajarán los precios de los discos duros xD
<ELETRONICO_HW> tengo un problema... nose pq en mi servidor no aparece mas el link completo...
<ELETRONICO_HW> servidor web...
<ELETRONICO_HW> solo aparece el dominio  : www.lalala.com
<arp-> ELETRONICO_HW: sos electronico?
<dannyLopez> días o/
<Vero2> buen día a todos
<ELETRONICO_HW> arp-: si
<ELETRONICO_HW> sorry
<ELETRONICO_HW> taba viendo algo
<Vero2> Tengo recien instalado Precise y no tengo sonido. Estuve googleando y no soy la única. Mi tarjeta está reconocida pero no hay forma de escuchar nada. Alguien me puede dar una mano?
<arp-> Vero2: em
<arp-> tenes activado el sonido
<arp-> ?
<Vero2> arp si te referis a los altavoces sí
<dannyLopez> en que versión tienen chromium ustedes?
<arp-> mr refiero en el icono del parlante, tenes una opcion que activa el sonido
<xangua> (08:39:15) ubottu: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 18.0.1025.151~r130497-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 21157 kB, installed size 78055 kB dannyLopez
<xangua> Vero2: en la configuración de sonido, pestaña de salida, tienes seleccionado 'altavoces' ¿
<dannyLopez> xangua: parece que la tengo mas adelanada :P Versión: 18.0.1025.168~r134367-0ubuntu0.10.04.1
<xoan> Chromium 19.0.1084.46
<dannyLopez> ¬¬
<dannyLopez> yo quiero que el beta de chromium esté en la misma versión que el beta del chrome :(
<xoan> Vero2: comprueba todos los niveles de los mezcladores, desde las preferencias de sonido, o quizá ejecutando alsamixer en una terminal de texto
<dannyLopez> !ppa
<kubot> Un PPA (Personal Package Archive) puede proveer software alternativo que normalmente no está disponible en los repositorios oficiales de Ubuntu — Si buscas un PPA, visita https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas — ATENCIÓN: Los PPAs son paquetes de terceros no soportados; úsalos bajo tu responsabilidad. Ver también !addppa y !ppa-purge
<dannyLopez> !ppa-purge
<kubot> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<dannyLopez> ppa-purge: orden no encontrada
<xangua> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<dannyLopez> xangua: sabia que me ibas a sugerir eso y...No se pudo encontrar ningún paquete cuyo nombre o descripción coincida con «ppa-purge»
<xoan> dannyLopez: qué versión de ubuntu usas?
<dannyLopez> 10.04
<xoan> nombre..?
<dannyLopez> xoan: nombre para mi?
<xoan> nada, es lucid, no? tienes que activar los backports
<xoan> http://packages.ubuntu.com/ppa-purge
<xangua> dannyLopez: si leyeras los factos que tu mismo invocas.....encontrarías el paquete para tu versión de ubuntu, también puedes encontrar una versión más reciente de ppa-purge en el repositorio de getdeb.net (aunque tendrás que agregarlo)
<xangua> For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<xoan> xangua: para 10.04 está en los backports, sólo hay que activarlos y listo
<dannyLopez> xangua: no entendí el pedazo de "los factos que tu mismo invocas....."
<xangua> (08:44:01) dannyLopez: !ppa-purge
<Exio> dannyLopez: For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<dannyLopez> ammm
 * dannyLopez se rasca su menton
<xangua> xoan: no acostumbro habilitarlo, luego me pasan cosas raras
<dannyLopez> y si solo lo elimino de /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<Exio> dannyLopez: no se borran los paquetes
<Exio> quedan instalados, basicamente eso solo borra las referencias que dice donde estan los paquetes
<dannyLopez> Exio: tiempo sin verte
<dannyLopez> am
<dannyLopez> igual no lo voy a instalar, por que está en el 19 como maximo, pero chrome está en Google Chrome 20.0.1132.11 beta
<dannyLopez> era solo para ver eso, igual no voy a meter ni los ppa ni voy a instalar chromium
<ELETRONICO_HW> hola me podrian ayudar por favor
<ELETRONICO_HW> con apache2
<ELETRONICO_HW> explico mi problema
<ELETRONICO_HW> Puedo visualizar el sitio web completo... pero en la barra de navegador solo me aparece www.ejemplo.com y no la direccion completa, independiente el link que acceda
<Biblioclasta> yo empezaria viendo lo relacionado al mod _rewrite ...
<ELETRONICO_HW> Biblioclasta: hola amigo mendozino
<Biblioclasta> como va?
<ELETRONICO_HW> bien... tengo miedo
<ELETRONICO_HW> me habran hackeado?
<ELETRONICO_HW> :S
<Biblioclasta> por que?
<ELETRONICO_HW> como cambio de un dia para otro
<ELETRONICO_HW> solo!!!
<ELETRONICO_HW> antes podia ver bien los links
<Biblioclasta> :/
<ELETRONICO_HW> Biblioclasta: el mod_rewrite donde lo puedo ver?
<ELETRONICO_HW> apache verdad?
<Biblioclasta> y demende. primero buscaria .htpacces en el directiorio del proyecto
<Biblioclasta> si ahí no dice nada interesante, verial en el virtual host
<ELETRONICO_HW> donde encuentro el .htpacess
<ELETRONICO_HW> lo busco y nose donde esta
<Biblioclasta> mmm es un proyectto/pagina en php??
<ELETRONICO_HW> 100% html , tiene 2 modulos php
<Biblioclasta> ahh ok, bueno en el direcotorio donde esta el proyecto
<Biblioclasta> hay un archivo oculto.
<Biblioclasta> osea empieza con .
<Biblioclasta> de nombre .htpacces
<ELETRONICO_HW> .... /var/www# nano .htpacces
<Biblioclasta> .ataccess
<Biblioclasta> sip ese
<ELETRONICO_HW> no sale nada
<Biblioclasta> esta vacio?
<ELETRONICO_HW> .../var/www# /var/www# nano .htpacces-bash: /var/www#: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<ELETRONICO_HW> :S
<Biblioclasta> ahh
<Biblioclasta> es que escribi mal
<Biblioclasta> es htaccess
<Biblioclasta> .htaccess :S
<ELETRONICO_HW> no
<ELETRONICO_HW> coloco y sale too en blanco en nano
<Biblioclasta> entonces al virtual host
<ELETRONICO_HW> 000-default ?
<Biblioclasta> puede ser, patebin eso
<ELETRONICO_HW> 1 min
<fzeta> iep!
<dannyLopez> o/
<rey> hola, necesito ayuda, tengo un problema de arranque
<Deckon> datos
<rey> se me queda en grub
<rey> le doy enter a la opcion y me aparece error: no such partition
<rey> y me regresa al menu grub
<Souchiro> o.o
<arp-> rey:
<Souchiro> no encuentra la particion
<rey> esto a raiz de actualizar a ubuntu 12
<arp-> bootea con el Live CD, y usa gparted y verifica las particiones
<rey> no me quiere reconocer livecd mi lap
<arp-> oO
<arp-> no bootea?
<rey> no
<rey> y ya esta configurada
<arp-> tenes configurado en el BIOS para que bootee del CD?
<arp-> ok
<rey> uso pendrive
<Souchiro> sacalo y vuelvelo a meter
<Souchiro> xD
<arp-> bueno, pendrive
<rey> ya lo intente
<Souchiro> nunca me gusto instalar el sistema desde una pendrive
<arp-> de casualidad, has actualizado dejando el pendrive puesto?
<Deckon> rey, entra mediante un chroot y has update-grub
<rey> a ver ahorita tengo el pendrive puesto
<arp-> Deckon:  no tiene sistema, ni le anda el livecd.. dificil que lo haga
<rey> estoy dispuesto a probar todo
<Deckon> si tienes sitema, si no le va el live de ubuntu que use otro...
<Souchiro> a lo mejor no esta bien el grub, que intente el chroot
<rey> en mi pendrive tengo ubuntu 11.10
<arp-> es lo mismo
<Deckon> lo mas seguro es que la identificacion del disco este incorrecta
<rey> que es el chroot?
<arp-> dios
<arp-> no puede hacer chroot, por que no puede bootear ni el lvie
<arp-> live*
<Deckon> <Deckon> si tienes sitema, si no le va el live de ubuntu que use otro...
<arp-> ja
<Souchiro> lo peor va a ser que ha de tener winbugs
<arp-> lo que puede hacer, es desde el mismo menu de grub
<arp-> editar la entrada del menu, y cambiar la referencia de particion desdde ahi
<arp-> a ver si logra hacerlo bootear esa vez y luego tirar el update-grub
<rey> arp- como hago eso?
<arp-> apreta "e" sobre el menu
<arp-> y edita termporalmente esa entrada
<rey> en que linea
<arp-> en el menu que te inicia grub
<Deckon> y que va a añadir o a quitar arp- ?
<rey> ya le di 'e'
<arp-> ok
<arp-> que e aparece?
<arp-> un editor de grub?
<rey> si
<arp-> bien
<arp-> que dice las lineas de texto
<rey> de ahi me da setparams...
<arp-> a ver
<rey> setparams 'ubuntu.....
<rey> recordfail
<rey> gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode
<rey> izmod gzio
<rey> insmod* perdon
<rey> insmod gzio
<rey> insmod part_msdos
<arp-> para
<rey> insmod ext2
<arp-> nos interesa lo que diga /dev/
<arp-> por ejemplo, root=
<arp-> image=
<arp-> map=
<arp-> etc
<rey> set root='(hd0,msdos1)
<rey> nada de image omap
<arp-> oO
<arp-> como que te faltan lineas ahi
<rey> set root='(hd0,msdos1)
<arp-> no tenes ninguna referencia al kernel?
<rey> mm, no
<arp-> ok
<Souchiro> algo asi http://recursostic.educacion.es/observatorio/web/images/upload/ccam0040/grub/Sistema_arranque_GRUB_elv_html_m49790e1d.png
<rey> solo en el  menu
<arp-> ok
<arp-> deberias tener algo como lo que posteo Souchiro
<arp-> mas o menos asi
<arp-> si no tenes eso.. estas en un problema.. por que no tenes nada que invoque al kernel
<Deckon> rey, mas facil http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2010/06/02/how-to-chroot-to-ubuntu-using-live-cd-to-fix-grub-rescue-prompt/
<arp-> vas a tener que si o si , usar un livecd
<Souchiro> sep ademas, es mas facil hacer esto desde el live cd
<Souchiro> xD
<arp-> tenes windows?
<rey> negativo
<arp-> ok
<Deckon> rey,  en ves de instalar el grub solo haces update-grub
<arp-> bueno, otro pc?
<rey> solo esta, pero son marcas diferentes
<arp-> e
<arp-> ?
<arp-> no entendi lo de las marcas
<Souchiro> me imagino que de procesador y tarjeta
<Souchiro> vas a tener que usar un cd
<Souchiro> xD
<Souchiro> no la usb si te da problema
<Souchiro> o cambia la usb a otro puerto
<rey> ya la cambie de puerto
<Souchiro> tonx prueba con un cd
<Deckon> rey, no te hagas mas bolas y has el chroot, no solo vas a rescatar tu grub si no que vas a aprender a usar una herramienta muy poderosa
<rey> viendo la imagen del amigo souchiro creo nque en mi lap esta diferente una buena parte
<rey> no tengo unidad optica es una mini lap
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> yo instale en una minilap usando un dvd
<Souchiro> con un adaptador xD
<Souchiro> bueno, lo otro seria que probaras en otra compu si es que la memoria funciona
<elmurci> hola a todos, alguien podria decirme de alguna aplicacion para recuperar los datos (fotos, videos etc) de una particion del disco duro q formatee sin antes haber pasado la data a otra particion
<arp-> rey:
<rey> la memoria esta bien
<Souchiro> me refiero a la usb
<Souchiro> xD
<arp-> en otra PC, no importa cual.... descarga el ISO de Ubuntu 12.04
<rey> ya la tengo
<arp-> sea x86 o amd64, no se cual usaste
<arp-> formatea tu pendrive y volve a generar un usb booteable
<rey> intel i386
<arp-> x86
<arp-> bueno
<Souchiro> o.o
<arp-> rey:  que procesador tiene la PC donde corria ubuntu?
<Souchiro> una intel atom
<Souchiro> xD
<arp-> ok
<Souchiro> por lo general esas tienen
<arp-> netbook
<Souchiro> a esa minilap o netbook le instale el ubuntu x86
<arp-> sep
<Deckon> elmurci, si, busca en google
<rey> atom
<arp-> ok
<arp-> bueno rey ya sabes que hacer entonces.
<rey> pss ya van varias veces y con herramientas de arranque diferentes
<rey> y el resultadoes el mismo
<rey> no me la reconoce la lap
<arp-> antes lo hacia?
<rey> si asi instale ubuntu
<arp-> ok
<arp-> entonces ya sabes
<arp-> tenes algo mal en el pendrie
<arp-> pendrive
<arp-> formatealo
<rey> lo formateo primero con la maquina y despues con la generadora de pendrive
<Deckon> ya encontraste elmurci ?
<Souchiro> si
<elmurci> si amigo toy leyendo algo de testdisk, lo que pasa es q tengo en mi disco duro 3 particiones ubuntu,datos y windows; formatee la de windows y reinstale el sistema pero no me di cuenta q ahi tenia algunos archivos importantes
<Souchiro> formatea
<Deckon> elmurci, photorec es el soft del que mejor cosas e escuchado
<elmurci> Deckon, leere sobre photorec tambien
<Deckon> ese es multi plataforma y soporta varios formatos de particiones
<rey> como hago el chroot, que creo que es lo unico que puedo hac er
<Deckon> ve el link que te deje hace rato
<rey> ok ok, a ver que pasa, deseame suerte
<elmurci> Deckon, ok lo intentare con photorec
<rey> el problema es que mi lap no me reconoce livecd
<rey> arp- ya intente varias veces formatearla pendrive
<Deckon> no habias dicho que tenias u10 en esa usb?
<rey> u11.10
<rey> pero no me la reconoce la lap
<rey> no hay manera de editar la configuracion manualmente desde el mismo grub
<Deckon> lo que pasa es que esta mal echo tu grub
<rey> por eso pregunto si no hay un modo manual de configurarlo
<Harpagornis> Buenas
<Harpagornis> como podría hacer para poder ver mi server apache desde fuera de mi red?
<Deckon> rey, podrias intentar con supergrubdisk
<rey> como es eso?
<Deckon> rey, usa google compa
<morfeo> Amigos se puede instalar aptana desde la terminal?
<Harpagornis> alguien me puede dercir algo?
<cgag_> algo
<Deckon> morfeo, si lo tienes en tus repos lo puedes instalar
<morfeo> Como saber si lo tengo en los repositorios Deckon ?
<Deckon> buscandolo
<Harpagornis> cgag_, que simpático eres,xd
<morfeo> No se como buscarlo pero leere al respecto gracias
<Deckon> morfeo, man apt-cache
<rey> dECKON, CON QUE HERRAMIENTA LO PASO AL PENDRIVE
<rey> perdon por las mayus, las uso para un programa del trabajo
<Harpagornis> morfeo, http://www.ubuntu-guia.com/2011/07/instalar-aptana-studio-3-ubuntu.html
<morfeo> Deckon, Harpagornis muchas gracias
<Deckon> rey, unetbooting?
<rey> ok ok gracias
<Harpagornis> alguien sabría decir como lograr ver mi server apache desde fuera de mi red?
<morfeo> Puedes usar algun servidor dns como noip Harpagornis, lo unico que el gateway tiene que estar configurado para mandar las peticiones http hacia tu puerto 80
<Harpagornis> morfeo, ya se lo de no-ip, pero tengo entendido que  algunos router pueden
<Harpagornis> para abrir el puerto 80 como hago?
<rey> hola, sigo teniendo el mismo problema de que antes, no me reconoce el booteable ni con el grubdisk
<Deckon> rey, reinstalaste el grub?
<rey> sip
<rey> y el resultado es el mismo
<rey> no me reconoce la memoria mi lap
<Deckon> a ver, grabaste sgd en tu usb pero la lap no la reconocio?
<rey> asi es
<rey> y mi lap ya esta configurada para arrancar desde pendrive
<Deckon> y entonces como reinstalaste el grub?
<rey> pss yo he podido instalar linux con pendrive, pero no se por que ahora me la hace de tox
<rey> y ahorita que se actualizo a u12.04, el grub no me deja pasar al so
<rey> pss yo he podido instalar linux con pendrive, pero no se por que ahora me la hace de tox?
<rey> como le puedo hacer
<rey> ??
<pablohn> hola a todos
<pablohn> estoy intentando instalar un kernel que ya he compilado siguiendo esta guía
<pablohn> http://www.muylinux.com/2010/11/10/como-compilar-el-kernel-linux-en-ubuntu-fedora-y-otras/
<pablohn> pero no encuentro ni puedo instalar el programa mkinitrd
<mimecar> pablohn: qué necesitas que no tiene el kernel de ubuntu?
<pablohn> mimecar, son prácticas de la universidad
<mimecar> ok, entonces busca una guía actualizada
<mimecar> ubuntu usa el kernel de la rama 3.x, esa guía seguramente usará el 2.6
<Dimitruss> holas manes tengo un archivo en ppt o en odt y quiero pasarlo a pdf algun programa en mente
<mimecar> Dimitruss: libreoffice ya lo hace directamente
<Dimitruss> no man tengo la versdion 3 del open office y no lo hace
<Dimitruss> estoy buscando en guardar como
<mimecar> Dimitruss: qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<Dimitruss> ubuntu 12.04
<mimecar> imprime el archivo en formato PDF
<pablohn> mimecar, 12
<pablohn> ah perdón
<mimecar> con la 12.04 estas usando libreoffice
<Dimitruss> si
<mimecar> Dimitruss: imprime en pdf
<Dimitruss> la 3 del libre office
<Dimitruss> okey gracias
<mimecar> pablohn: busca una guía para un kernel más reciente
<Dimitruss> que daun en file export as pdf disculpas
<mimecar> Dimitruss: libreoffice permite imprimir en PDF directamente
<Dimitruss> si es que en file > export as pdf  ahi lo hago , spongo que tambien permitira la impresion
<pablohn> creo que ya lo he conseguido
<pablohn> gracias :)
<rey> hola, algien que me ayude con el grub, al parecer esta mal cargado, no me abre el so y no puedo arrancar con live cd
<mimecar> rey: el live cd arranca sin depender del sistema instalado
<rey> mi lap no reconoce el modo live
<rey> es por pendrive
<rey> y si esta configurada
<mimecar> si el pc arranca por usb
<mimecar> y la ISO está bien pasada funciona
<rey> ya la habia usado antes
<mimecar> que ha cambiado entonces?
<rey> la escribo en la pendrive con unebootin, con lili, con universal y con luve usb installer y no me permite bootear la lap
<mimecar> formatea la ISO y la pasas con unetbootin
<mimecar> comprueba antes que no esté corrupta la ISO
<rey> esto me paso a raiz de que me actualizo a u12.04
<guampa> rey, te quedan por probar multisystem y multicd.sh
<rey> como lo compruebo??
<mimecar> rey: el sistema instalado no influye
<rey> lo se, pero digamos que ese fue el punto de partida
<mimecar> la ISO puede estar corrupta
<rey> el ´problema base es el grub, que no me deja pasar al so
<rey> en el menu donde salen las opciones le doy enter y me sale un mensaje
<rey> error: no such partition
<mimecar> has cambiado el disco duro de ordenador?
<rey> es un disco duro usb con el que vengo trabajando desde hace meses
<rey> es el mismo no lo he cambiado
<mimecar> esa puede ser la causa
<mimecar> grub busca el sistema en un dispositivo
<mimecar> y no es el mismo que detecta ahora
<rey> habia trabajado bien todo este tiempo
<mimecar> pero ahora no trabajas...
<mimecar> "sólo" has actualizado el sistema operativo
<mimecar> tienes grub instalado en el MBR
<mimecar> pero no puede encontrar la partición que contiene los archivos para el arranque (ni los archivos de grub)
<mimecar> tendrás que crear un live usb para arreglarlo
<Harpagornis> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<ClownOfGod> hola mundo :D
<granjero> se puede iniciar X en la tty1?
<fzeta> granjero: sí
<Biblioclasta> sudo startx
<Dark-chc> hola
<Dark-chc> unity web player salio para linux ya?
<Nolbu_Legion> que opinan de gnome 3, alguien lo instalo, vale la pena probarlo??
<aguitel> Nolbu_Legion: probalo y saca tus propias conclusiones
<Nolbu_Legion> aguitel, jaja
<aguitel> porque ese jaja?
<Nolbu_Legion> y see, queria conocer una opiñion
<Nolbu_Legion> pero bue, a la noche voy a probar
<aguitel> yo no lo uso y no lo voy a usar ,pero de gustos no hay nada escrito
<nobodyishome> hola
<nobodyishome> no consigo instalar grub ne mi disco duro
<aguitel> estas en modo live?
<nobodyishome> si ahora si
<nobodyishome> he intentado un par de cosas y no me ha funcionado
<aguitel> tienes un solo disco rigido?
<nobodyishome> si
<nobodyishome> he probado de usar mi disco duro en otros ordenadores i si que me funciona
<nobodyishome> pero en mi ordenador no funciona
<nobodyishome> asi que quizas tenga algo que ver el hecho de que solo tenga un disco duro
<nobodyishome> lo ultimo que he probado ha sido hacer en el live lo siguiente
<aguitel> en terminal pon: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<aguitel> fijate que este montada la particion sda
<nobodyishome> http://pastebin.com/7RL0UPn3
<nobodyishome> aguitel, lo que tu dices tambien lo he probado creo, mira te paso el pastebin tambien de eso
<nobodyishome> aguitel, http://pastebin.com/7Rzcjpvh
<nobodyishome> pero despues de hacer eso reinicie y estaba la cosa igual
<aguitel> sdb es un pendrive?
<nobodyishome> si
<nobodyishome> es el pendrive con el que estoy usando el ubuntu
<nobodyishome> live pendrive
<aguitel> ok
<aguitel> en sda donde intentas instalar grub hay una sola particion de datos sda1 ,la extendida da origen a swap
<nobodyishome> si
<nobodyishome> y que pasa con eso_
<nobodyishome> ?
<aguitel> es nueva la instalacion de ubuntu?
<ubuntu_> hey
<ubuntu_> soy el nobody
<nobodyishome> me he caido
<nobodyishome> me respondiste algo?
<nobodyishome> escribi bastante pero imagino que no te llegaba u.u
<nobodyishome> lo ultimo que me llego de ti aguitel era la pregunta sobre si la instalacion era nueva
<nobodyishome> aguitel, mi respuesta fue esa> http://pastebin.com/SpExSCyS
<nobodyishome_> maldito proveedor de internet u.u
<nobodyishome_> alguien me respondio?
<Harpagornis> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<nobodyishome_> alguien sabe como puedo hacer para que mi disco duro arranque el menu grub?
<nobodyishome_> lo he intentando ya pero no me funciona, pero bueno, no se que podra ser
<sebastian> buenas noches gente, me baje el musix libe dvd, para correrlo sin instalar (estoy usando xubuntu al fin y funciona bien), pero no me reconoce la resolucion de video
<sebastian> conocen sobre este distro ?
<BlessJah> kubot: hi
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<sebastian> necesito trabajar con audio, pero no quiero instalar programas en xubuntu, así funciona de 10, alguna opcion ??
<sebastian> holas.... alguien me podría ayudar con este tema ?? gracias
<dylan66> audacity
<itxshell> buen día
<sebastian> dylan66, y para secuenciar midi ?
<sebastian> dylan66, instale el rosegarden , pero lo saque porque me instalo el jack y me dejó de funcionar el audio ...
<dylan66> eso sucede por que jack ocupa el audio
<dylan66> pero puedes detener el daemon y listo
<dylan66> timidity parece que tambien secuencia midi
<sebastian> dylan66 si instalo de nuevo el rose y el jack, me podes decir como detengo el daemon, desde donde ç?
<dylan66> en el monitor del sistema porejemplo
<sebastian> eso es externo al programa, no ?
<dylan66> si
<dylan66> con jack audio conection kit tambien se puede detener
<sebastian> dylan66 , bueno voy a probar de nuevo,  saves de algun canal que hablen de audio y estos temas??
<dylan66> no ni idea
<sebastian> tambien necesito arreglar un problema que tengo con tuxguitar, el sonido midi sale lento y distorsionado, conoces el programa?
<dylan66> yo soo uso hydrogen rakarrak para efectos y aidacity
<dylan66> ese no lo he usado pero si lo conozco
<sebastian> hydrogen es similar al frutyloops de win no?
<dylan66> no se este hace ritmos de bateria
<dylan66> tanto hidrogen como rakarrak neceistan jack
<dylan66> por tanto al tenerlos encendidos no funciona alsa o pulse
<ignacio> hola
<ignacio> necesito un consejo
<ignacio> necesito instalar un driver nvidia parando las X , seria lo mismo si inicio en modo recovery y en modo root y lo instalo mediante comandos?
#ubuntu-es 2012-05-25
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<muchon> hola, alguien sabe donde me puedo descargar el mathematica 8 para linux ?
<Deckon> muchon, the refieres al de wolfram?
<muchon> Deckon, si
<tecno> hola como estan
<tecno> tengo un pequeño probelma me pueden ayudar por favor
<Deckon> muchon, en su pagina puedes bajar una prueba o comprarlo
<muchon> Deckon, tengo la licencia pero nose de donde sacar el software, la prueba es full ?
<tecno> pasa q instale linux y tengo w7 tmb en un disco y pues instale el grub todo bien epro cuando quiero iniciar windows me dice bootmgr is corrupt :(
<Deckon> muchon, no se, supongo que de la prueba puedas actualizar a la full con tu licensia
<muchon> Deckon, gracias
<tecno> deckon
<Deckon> dime
<tecno> me peudes ayudar amigo?
<yahqod> Holasss alguien me ayuda con conky
<ivedci89> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsZoVnrv2Yo&feature=fvwrel  esto funciona para ubuntu!!!?
<ivedci89> es gratis?
<sebastian> buenas noches amigos, me podrian ayudar a correr jackd, al darle play me sale este cartel : D-BUS: El servidor JACK no puede iniciarse.
<sebastian> Disculpa
<sebastian> pe podrían ayudar con esto lo necesito para usar rosegarden ?
<sebastian> Biblioclasta_ me podrías ayudar con este tema..?
<Biblioclasta> como va?
<Biblioclasta> que tema??
<sebastian> bien , aca estoy con xubuntu al fin...
<Biblioclasta> pero...?
<sebastian> estoy tratando de usar rosegarden , pero tengo inconvenientes con el jackd
<Biblioclasta> uuuu
<Biblioclasta> no, es una pesadilla rosegarden
<sebastian> me salta este error D-BUS: El servidor JACK no puede iniciarse.
<sebastian> Disculpa
<Biblioclasta> si, nunca he conseguido hacerlo funcionar bien con pulseaudio
<sebastian> una pesadillla.... por?, me lo re recomendaron varios amigos..
<Biblioclasta> se lo instale a mi hermano, nunca le funciono bien con pulse audio
<sebastian> uuu, si vos no pudistes que queda para mi...? jejejee
<sebastian> pulse audio ? que es..
<Biblioclasta> en versiones anteriores funcionaba bien, pero pasaron de audiojack a pulseaudio y ha sido coplicado..
<Biblioclasta> osea ubuntu paso a pulseaudio
<Biblioclasta> mi hermano ahora usa tuxguitar
<Biblioclasta> lo has probado?
<sebastian> si... es otra cosa igual no?
<Biblioclasta> creo que el unico incomveniente que tiene es que algunas partituras se las muestra corridas
<Biblioclasta> yo francamente no tengo ideas de partituras
<sebastian> yo enrealidad no lo quiero usar para editar partituras , sino para secuenciar midi, como lo hacia con reason, en w
<ELETRONICO_HW> hola Biblioclasta
<ELETRONICO_HW> solo entre pa saludarte
<ELETRONICO_HW> :)
<ELETRONICO_HW> y darte las gracias
<Biblioclasta> como va rodrigo ?
<ELETRONICO_HW> bien y tu
<Biblioclasta> muy bien
<Biblioclasta> alguna solucion con los links?
<ELETRONICO_HW> estaba pensando como generar mas visitas
<ELETRONICO_HW> Biblioclasta: no recibi
<ELETRONICO_HW> nada de respuesta del admin
<ELETRONICO_HW> xD
<ELETRONICO_HW> espero q mañana tenga algo
<ELETRONICO_HW> estaba pensando... colocar una seccion de Empleos...
<ELETRONICO_HW> quizas eso genere mas visitas
<ELETRONICO_HW> xD
<sebastian> bilioclasta antes de instalar , hice el intento de usar el livedvd de musix 2.0 pero no pude
<Biblioclasta> la verdad qeu no lo conozco a ese programa
<sebastian> me niego a instalar w de nuevo... alguna forma de laburar en buntu tiene q haber...
<sebastian> lo que yo hago no es nada sofisticado, mas bien precario...
<Biblioclasta> es cuestion de costumbre, el escalon de pasar de una plataforma a otra es grande
<sebastian> si, veo, veo...
<Biblioclasta> pero es cierto que a linux le faltan muchas erramientas especializadas
<sebastian> conoces el musix 2.0 ?
<Biblioclasta> nop, conozco muy poco de editores de musica, excepto cuando mi hermano tira la tohalla y me llama para que le instale algo...
<sebastian> el musix es una distribucion de linux con aplicaciones multimedia
<sebastian> Biblioclasta_  trate de correrlo del live pero no me reconoce la placa de video parece, las fuentes se ven diminutas.. imperceptibles
<Colo_ar> music es similar a ubuntu studio?
<sebastian> por eso no pude usarlo...
<sebastian> si pero totalmente libre...
<Colo_ar> que bueno
<sebastian> eso es lo que dice en la web ... sin software privativo
<sebastian> yo lo queme en dvd , pero no puedo usarlo... por eso estoy tratando de usar el rosegarden en xubuntu...
<Colo_ar> algo asi como parabola
<sebastian> colo_ar_  como es parabola ?
<sebastian> que es
<Biblioclasta> el problema que tenia con rosegarden era que el demonio de audio jack moria cuando se iniciaba pulseaudio
<Colo_ar> es una distro totalmente libre
<Biblioclasta> si mataba pulseaudio, e iniciaba audio jack funcionaba
<Biblioclasta> aún así, cada tanto moria audio jack
<sebastian> biblioclasta , que me recomendas... desistalo todo , rose , jack y lo demas ?
<sebastian> Colo_ ar: esa distro para que funciones esta aplicada ?
<Colo_ar> sebatian: similar a archlinux
<Colo_ar> sebastian: aplicada?
<Biblioclasta> yo le di una hora, de intento y me rendi, porque mi hermano usaba su coputadora para todo, no solo para audio
<sebastian> no conosco ninguno de ellos, me pase a linux hace dos meses apenas... disculpas
<Biblioclasta> entonces no era una opcion dejarlo sin pulse audio y sin sonido en el resto de las aplicaciones
<Biblioclasta> lo deje con tuxguitar y quedo contento hasta donde se.
<Biblioclasta> tambien uso alguna aplicacion en wine
<Biblioclasta> no se cual, las instalo el esas
<sebastian> Biblioclasta_ a mi me pasa lo mismo, cuando instalo el rose y lo demas... me quedo sin audio
<Biblioclasta> tiene que haber una forma que pulse se lleve bien con jack pero yo la ignoro
<sebastian> ya que estamos con tuxguitar.... yo lo tengo instalado pero es sonido de los midi, me sale con eco y lento , tartamudeando, por que puede ser ??
<Colo_ar> sebastian: son distros q no instalan nada mas q el sistema operativo base sin X ni nada, tenes q ir instalando todo+
<sebastian> Colo_ar_  entiendo... eso queria decir
<JoseC> uy
<JoseC> que paso
<JoseC> dejen leer XD
<sebastian> voy a ver si algo en un foro me aclara los puntos...
<chilicui1> +1 xD
<Biblioclasta> sebastian, creo que habia que asociar timidity con tuxguitar
<sebastian> Biblioclasta: timidity hay que instalarlo antes ?
<Biblioclasta> sebastian, si habia que correrlo antes, no se activaba solo se lo deje en un script segun recuerdo
<Biblioclasta> sebastian, igual su problema puede que haya por distinta razon que el tuyo
<sebastian> si... eso es un verdadero problema...jejeje
<sebastian> ahora estoy por desinstalar los jackd desde sunaptic... una pregunta ?
<sebastian> aca me aparecen 6 paquetes con el nombre jackd... y uno con pluseaudio...
<sebastian> dejo solo este ultimo ?
<sebastian> Bilioclasta: synaptic quice decir..
<Biblioclasta> la verdad que no estoy seguro, si desinstalas el programa que los usa deberia pasar como ya no requeridos las librerias que no se usan
<Biblioclasta> yo no tengo nada con audio jack, e igual uso 3 librerias
<sebastian> mmmm,,,, me hicite dudar , voy a desinstalar el rose primero, aunque sea hasta que sepa como hacerlo funcar...
<sebastian> podriamos ver el tuxguitar a ver si puedo arreglarlo ?
<Biblioclasta> intentemos
<Biblioclasta> tuxguitar creo qeu usa alsa y timidity
<sebastian> ok empiezo por instalar timidity entonces , desde donde?
<Biblioclasta> repositorio es la mejor opcion
<sebastian> sudo apt-get install timidity ?
<Biblioclasta> tambien
<sebastian> bien voy...
<Biblioclasta> la idea es, en lugar de usar javasound bank, que es con el que viene por default tuxguitar, usar alsa
<Biblioclasta> hay un componente de tuxguitar-alsa que tambien tiene que ir
<sebastian> ya instale timidity..
<sebastian> biblioclasta, no me aparece el programa, tiene lanzador ?
<Biblioclasta> no
<Biblioclasta> es un demonio
<ELETRONICO_HW> buenas noches amigo Biblioclasta
<ELETRONICO_HW> dormir
<ELETRONICO_HW> chaoo
<Biblioclasta> buenas noches!
<Biblioclasta> que descanses
<ELETRONICO_HW> tu =
<ELETRONICO_HW> ;)
<Biblioclasta> sebastian, intenta hacer
<sebastian> Biblioclasta, la denominacion "demonio" como se definiria ?
<Biblioclasta> un servicio que corre en segundo plano
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> si decime, intento ?
<Biblioclasta> fijate si se puede iniciar así
<Biblioclasta> sudo service timidity start
<Biblioclasta> cuando llegues a timidity escribe timi y  pulsa tab
<Biblioclasta> si esta alli te deberia completar el nombre
<sebastian> a ver
<sebastian> puso esto :  * Starting TiMidity++ ALSA midi emulation...
<Biblioclasta> perfecto
<sebastian> pero no me dio la opcion para escribir timi ... etc
<Biblioclasta> mmm
<Biblioclasta> con ese servicio deberia funcionar decentemente tuxguitar
<R0n[[Y]]> saludos
<sebastian> biblioclasta , le doy marcha al tux a ver que pasa...?
<Biblioclasta> intentemos
<R0n[[Y]]> me podrian decir cuales son los servicios de este programa porfavor (ReiserFS)
<sebastian> <R0n[[Y]]> sistema de archivos
<R0n[[Y]]> sebastian> pero puedo recuperar archivos formateados con el?
<sebastian> <R0n[[Y]]> asta ahí llegué, quisas alguien mas te pueda ayudar con eso aca
<R0n[[Y]]> gracias
<Biblioclasta> hay herramientas de recuperacion que nunca he usado
<Biblioclasta> es famoso por ser rapido y por ser muy temperamental reiser, creo que nunca salio de experimental
<R0n[[Y]]> kkk
<R0n[[Y]]> okk
<R0n[[Y]]> gracias deja ver si lo consigo
<sebastian> Biblioclasta_  me parece que tengo que reiniciar , desinstale jack pero sigo sin audio
<Biblioclasta> ahh bien
<Biblioclasta> prueba reiniciar pulseaudio
<R0n[[Y]]> lo q quiero es recuperar archivos formateados quien sabria de algun programa
<xangua> !recuperar
<kubot> Algunas herramientas para recuperar datos perdidos están explicadas en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recuperar archivos borrados en particiones !ext3 puede ser imposible, aunque algunos métodos que pueden funcionar se describen en http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html y http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<titiritero> saludos a todos/as
<Biblioclasta> el disco reiser esta dañado?
<R0n[[Y]]> no tenia unos datos en windows al instalar ubuntu c borraron
<R0n[[Y]]> estar en una particion ntfs formateada
<Biblioclasta> no entendi, tenias unos datos en windows en raiser y se borraron en la instalacon de ubuntu?
<R0n[[Y]]> si
<xangua> R0n[[Y]]: ya has leído lo que dijo kubot ¿
<R0n[[Y]]> yo tenia windows normalmente instalado al cambiar a ubuntu formatie la pc y quiero ver si recupero algunos de esos archivos
<R0n[[Y]]> toy en la web
<Biblioclasta> ya hay sonido sebastian ?
<sebastian> biblioclasta_ si pero tux sigue tartamudeando
<Biblioclasta> iniciaste antes de tuxtimidity?
<sebastian> parece que tubiera un efecto de delay con mucha repeticion..
<Biblioclasta> iniciaste antes de tuxguitar timidity?
<sebastian> no
<Biblioclasta> intenta iniciarlo y luego usa tuxguitar a ver si mejora
<sebastian> como se hace eso ? igual que hoy ?
<Biblioclasta> cierra tuxguitar
<R0n[[Y]]> testdisk dike puedo recuperar datos con el
<Biblioclasta> luego
<Biblioclasta> sudo service timidity start
<R0n[[Y]]> alguien sabe sobre ese programa
<sebastian> * Starting TiMidity++ ALSA midi emulation...                            [fail]
<sebastian> algo paso no ?
<Biblioclasta> sip
<sebastian> al iniciar tux, en preferencias me aparecia la opcion timidity como puerto midi...
<Biblioclasta> si, esa deberia ser la opcion
<Biblioclasta> no se por que esta fallando timidity, a menos que este el servicio ya arriba
<Biblioclasta> sudo service timidity restart
<Biblioclasta> ?
<sebastian> a ver..
<sebastian> ahora si... como seguimos ?
<sebastian> abro el tux denuevo?
<Biblioclasta> ahora inicia tuxguitar
<Biblioclasta> si
<sebastian> ahi va eh, es que tarda un poco en arrancar
<sebastian> listo
<sebastian> hay que configurar algo ?
<Biblioclasta> tiene que estar usando timidity tuxguitar
<Biblioclasta> no recuerdo donde esta esa opcion
<sebastian> le doy play a una partitura a ver que pasa
<sebastian> biblioclasta_ lo mismo nomás, tartamudea como loco...
<Biblioclasta> :(
<sebastian> digamos, si mi pc reproduce mp3 y wav sin problemas, con midi tendría q volar o no?
<Biblioclasta> supongo
<sebastian> los audio de dvd's y de avi, igual .... andan de 10
<sebastian> tengo una placa de sonido sound blaster audigy
<sebastian> eso tendra que ver en el problema..?
<Squadev> alguien sabe komo reconocer una micro sd de 32gb en ubuntu 10.04?
<sebastian> Biblioclasta_ largamos aca nomas... supongo q ya te abra cansado esto, muchas gracias por tu predisposicion
<Biblioclasta> sebastian, jajaja, todo bien estoy haciendo otra cosa mientras chateo, estoy aqui hasta que te aburras
<Biblioclasta> jajaja
<sebastian> zzzzz....,
<sebastian> bueno gracias..
<sebastian> yo le quiero encontrar la vuelta antes de irme al sobre..
<Biblioclasta> intenta pasar midi desde consola a ver si suena así
<sebastian> sino voy a soñar con esto y no quiero jjj
<Biblioclasta> aplaymidi nombre del archivo
<Biblioclasta> -h
<Biblioclasta> -h
<Biblioclasta> estaba viendo las opciones de aplaymidi
<Biblioclasta> y escribi los h qui
<sebastian> ahi me fijo
<Biblioclasta> al parecer hay que especificar el puerto de salida, en mi caso es 14:0
<sebastian> see..Please specify at least one port with --port.
<Biblioclasta> aplaymidi  -p 14:0 "nombre del archivo"
<Biblioclasta> aplaymidi -l para ver los puertos disponibles
<sebastian> si pego 6 renglones aca  pasa algo ??
<Biblioclasta> pastebin
<sebastian> dale... ahora va
<Biblioclasta> el bot hace paste??
<sebastian> http://pastebin.com/uiSkS6rx
<sebastian> ahi esta
<Biblioclasta> tienes varios para probar entonces :)
<Biblioclasta> empieza por el 14:0
<Biblioclasta> luego por alguno de timidity
<Biblioclasta> a ver como se escucha
<Biblioclasta> aplaymidi  "nombre del archivo.mid" --port14:0
<sebastian> el primero tiro esto http://pastebin.com/VJa1gL2T
<Biblioclasta> aplaymidi  "nombre del archivo.mid" --port 14:0
<sebastian> ahhh, para entonces puce mal...
<sebastian> Cannot open Caifanes-No - No such file or directory
<Biblioclasta> el nombre lo toma mal por los espacios
<sebastian> le cambio el nombre al archivo , asi por ej: no-dejes.que.mid  ??
<Biblioclasta> sip es buena idea
<Biblioclasta> sino escapar los espacios con \
<sebastian> Biblioclasta:  otra vez , Cannot open Caifanes-No-Dejes-Que.mid - No such file or directory
<Biblioclasta> estas en la misma carpeta que el archivo?
<sebastian> no...con la terminal... ahhh, cd descargas ?
<Biblioclasta> sip
<sebastian> nada che... quedo ahi muerta
<Biblioclasta> mata el proceso con control+c
<Biblioclasta> y prueba con otro puerto
<Biblioclasta> aplaymidi  "nombre del archivo.mid" --port 128:0
<sebastian> Biblioclasta_ me quede sin audio...
<Biblioclasta> :S
<sebastian> ahhh, cerre la terminal y volvio el audio...
<Biblioclasta> sudo service pulseaudio restart
<sebastian> :)
<Biblioclasta> ahh bien
<sebastian> pero no puedo hacer sonar el midi, raro no?
<sebastian> probe el 128 y el TiMidity port 1
<sebastian> ninguno sono nada... pruebo otro mas...
<sebastian> ?
<Biblioclasta> el 128:1?
<sebastian> ahi va... seeee....pero tarta.ta.ta . mudea jejjj
<Biblioclasta> entonces es problema del timidity, no de tuxguitar
<sebastian> como lo paro ???
<Biblioclasta> control +c ?
<sebastian> uuuu, que bajon ... eso se puede arreglar ?
<Biblioclasta> hay otros demonios que quizás sean más rápidos :/
<Biblioclasta> quizá es un problema del driver del sequenciador
<sebastian> lo ideal sería descartar posibles problemas no ?
<Biblioclasta> si,
<sebastian> who ?
<Biblioclasta> fluidsynth se ve prometedor
<Biblioclasta> habria que desinstalar timidity
<Biblioclasta> instalar fluidsynt
<Biblioclasta> iniciar el proceso de fluid sint y pasar un midi a ver como se escucha
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> desinstalo entonces..
<sebastian> desde terminal ?
<Biblioclasta> sip terminal o synaptic esta bien
<sebastian> voy desde synaptic..
<sebastian> Biblioclasta: hay dos... timidity (reproductor de sonido) y timidity-daemon , los dos ?
<Biblioclasta> sip
<sebastian> entonces busco alli tambien fluidsynth ?
<Biblioclasta> si
<sebastian> ok, se sumo uno colado...
<sebastian> qsynth
<sebastian> abro el tux.. o hay que poner en marcha el fluidsynth ?
<Biblioclasta> supongo que hay que poner a funcionar el fluidsynth
<Biblioclasta> puedes hacer aplaymidi -l y vier si lista algun puerto de fluidsynth
<sebastian> sudo service fluidsynth start ?
<Biblioclasta> supongo
<sebastian> a ver voy...
<sebastian> con el aplaymidi -l no aparece....
<Biblioclasta> :s
<sebastian> fluidsynth: unrecognized service
<sebastian> parece que no lo toma
<Biblioclasta> intenta iniciar qsynth
<Biblioclasta> a ver si da alguna pista
<sebastian> que es esto ??
<sebastian> Qsynth1: Ha fallado la creación del controlador de audio (jack)
<sebastian> No es posible continua
<sebastian> otra vez jack
<sebastian> ?
<Biblioclasta> esta tratando de usar jack y no alsa
<sebastian> por que , no lo habia mandado a los infiernos ya ??? jajj
<sebastian> tiro un mensaje groso tambien
<Biblioclasta> al parecer quedo configurado para jack, nunca lo pasaro a alsa
<sebastian> uhhh.. se van cerrando las puertas no ?.... Esperanza , hay gente que lo esta usando y le funca!!!
<sebastian> me doy aliento solo...
<Biblioclasta> jajaja
<sebastian> cierro todo ?
<Biblioclasta> yo ya voy a cerrar todo, sigamosla mañana jajaja
<sebastian> dale, gracias... espero no soñar con esto jjjj hasta mañana
<Biblioclasta> depaso me fijo que le hice en la maquina de mi hermano, con timidity
<Biblioclasta> nos vemos, que descanses
<sebastian> listo, igual para vos
 * xoan buenas
<Harpagornis> Buenas ..
<ElWuilMeR> Buenas, buenas saludo a todos!! Tengo una pequeña pregunta. Alguien sabe si es posible, lo a logrado o intentando tener la suite libreoffice o en su defecto openoffice ligero, existe.? puedo ponerlo en un computador con pocos recursos.??
<Colo_ar> ElWuilMeR: podrias instalar solo lo q necesitas del libreoffice, supongo
<ElWuilMeR> Colo_ar, writer, calc, impress
<ElWuilMeR> Colo_ar, el problema es que es un ordenador con 128 Ram :O y al momento de cargar es l e n t o o
<Artemis3> usa abiword
<Artemis3> ElWuilMeR
<Colo_ar> ElWuilMeR: podrias tocar en herramientas opciones memoria y ver si va mejor
<ElWuilMeR> Colo_ar, justo leo sobre eso en: http://trucos-linux.blogspot.com/2009/07/optimizar-el-rendimiento-de-openoffice.html
<ElWuilMeR> Artemis3, estoy probando: Connochaetos y justo trae abiword pero son computadoras de un laboratorio que se pretende rescatar y mostrando las bondades de linux acceden a ellos, las pc tienen: 128 ram, procesador. 730 Mhz
<ElWuilMeR> aproximadamente.!! y se necesita es un procesador como OpenOffice.
<Artemis3> a ver.. para empezar tiene que se un escritorio muy ligero, tal vez solo icewm, máximo lxde
<Artemis3> abrá que tener unos 512m o 1g de swap (por defecto tienden a hacer 256m de swap)
<ElWuilMeR> Artemis3, Connochaetos es bastante, bastante ligero lo he probado con virtualbox y le he puesto 28 de Ram y va muy bien.
<Artemis3> no conozco esa distro dejame verla
<ElWuilMeR> http://www.connochaetos.org/wiki/
<Artemis3> pero yo lo haría a partir de debian o incluso ubuntu minimal
<ElWuilMeR> Artemis3, he descargado: Pupy, VL,xubuntu, connos, deli en fin y nada que me logre convencer.
<ElWuilMeR> Ellos tiene un Windows XP ligero y ese windows va super rapido con un office portable.
<ElWuilMeR> Necesito si o si mejorar eso.
<Artemis3> y que tal antix? al menos esta basada en mepis, a su vez basada en debian... pero instalar debian o ubuntu minimal y luego apt-get install lxde o algo asi debe ser suficiente
<ElWuilMeR> no conozco eso de ubuntu minimal voy a buscar.
<Artemis3> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Artemis3> es una imagen pequeña, como de 22m
<Artemis3> instala por red, pero asegurate de usar la opcion "sistema de comandos" o algo así, creo que es presionando f4
<Artemis3> eso es para insstalar solamente la base, equivalente a una instalación debian base
<ElWuilMeR> Artemis3, wooow bueno con decirte que tengo kolibri.iso que solo pesa 5.1 MB pero su interfaz es demasiado :S
<ElWuilMeR> Pero igual va de mil maravillas en velocidad.
<Artemis3> lo bonito de ubuntu es que no vas a tener paquetes atrasados
<Artemis3> y muy buena idea quedarse en el LTS
<Artemis3> cualquier cosa añades ppa
<Artemis3> recuerda cuando inicias el cd de ubuntu minimal hay que escojer esa opcion de "linea de comando" no recuerdo bien como es que dice
<Artemis3> luego que tienes ese sistema minimo instalado debes escoger que ambiente usar... algo liviano, por ejemplo seria lxde (mas liviano que lubuntu-desktop)
<ElWuilMeR> entre xfce y lxde cual crees mejor usar.?
<Artemis3> el paquete se llama lxde-core
<Artemis3> no en tu caso es lxde xfce consume mas memoria
<Artemis3> xfce si las maquinas tienen al menos 512m
<Artemis3> o son maquinas modernas que quieren seguir usando un escritorio clasico (estilo gnome2/kde3, etc)
<Artemis3> recuerda lo que dije hacer el tamaño de la particion de swap mas grande
<ElWuilMeR> Artemis3, hhuum vale, vale ^^ y en el caso de la suite ofimatica, que me recomendarías en ese caso.? me aconsejarias que lo ponga en modo dualboot con el windows ligero.? de esa manera los dejo aun mas asombrados :O
<Artemis3> dualboot no sirve en mi experiencia jamas usaran linux
<ElWuilMeR> porque me idea es quitarles ese windows y poner mita con el xp ligero y el resto linux y ellos comparen y luego me digan cual dejan
<ElWuilMeR> Artemis3, esta bien, pondré por ahora mitad y mitad :D
<ElWuilMeR> Artemis3, la swap no se pone al doble de ram.? o puedo poner como de 1 Gb.??
<Artemis3> si mejor que tu le pongas 1g
<Artemis3> el le va poner el doble de ram lo cual es una miseria
<Artemis3> para ofimatica usa abiword con gnumeric
<ElWuilMeR> Artemis3, no me recomiendas usar entonces OOo.?
<Artemis3> y el epdfview
<ElWuilMeR> el abiword lo veo muy pobre :S y si pongo el office portable de ellos con wine.?
<Artemis3> no, 128m de ram es poco para libreoffice, va servir, pero demora en arrancar
<Artemis3> el office portable te va escupir en la cara, sobretodo porque wine necesita memoria adicional
<ElWuilMeR> y no solo demora tambien se pega y congela demasiado al momento de navegar y pasar al OOo
<Artemis3> seguramente tenias poca swap
<Artemis3> pero con 1g debe servir
<Artemis3> sin embargo, lo correcto es que uses abiword
<ElWuilMeR> hablando de navegar que navegador puedo usar ya que el mozilla me causa problemas no mucho pero si algo
<Artemis3> pues lo mas liviano que hay seria el midori
<Artemis3> tal vez quieras probar chromium mientras que no habran mas de 1 pestaña...
<ElWuilMeR> hhhuumm excelente, ya empiezo a trabajar en todas tus recomendaciones, no tengo mucha experiencia instalando sistemas livianos y no sabes lo agradecido que estoy por tus consejos
<Artemis3> ah si, cuando instalas lxde-core recuerda instalar algo llamado gamin
<ElWuilMeR> los pondre todos en practica para obtener un buen producto :D
<ElWuilMeR> Que hace gamin.?
<ElWuilMeR> lxde-core es el gestor de escritorio.?
<Artemis3> actualiza el escritorio, es una idiotez pero si ponen un pendrive y necesitan ver el icono
<Artemis3> si lxde es un ambiente de escritorio completo, pero estamos instalando lo minimo
<ElWuilMeR> Artemis3, hhuum excelente acotación, algun otro consejo final antes de ponerme a trabajar en ello
<Artemis3> no se depende que mas necesiten ahi
<ElWuilMeR> Lo que me dijeron necesitamos estabilidad, usar linux, que los chicos puedan transcribir e investigar mas nada, nada de juegos, configuraciones, temas, pantallas nada, nada lo mas minimo.
<Artemis3> xarchiver por ejemplo es frontend para archivos comprimidos (en vez de file-roller que necesita librerias de gnome las cuales hay que evitar como la plaga)
<ElWuilMeR> Bloquear el facebook, youtube y otras paginas pero eso lo hare desde el router. :D
<Artemis3> ah podrias usar una maquina para hacer router, con squid y dansguardian
<ElWuilMeR> 7zip acostumbro a usar y que sirve para archivos rar.
<Artemis3> y 2 tarjetas de red
<Artemis3> si tienes que instalar paquete rar y paquete p7zip junto al xarchiver
<Artemis3> asi podras hacer click en los comprimidos y se veran normalmente
<Artemis3> hay otros formatos pero depende si los usan o no
<ElWuilMeR> lo de maquina router, squid y dansguardian jamas lo he probado, tendría que leer de ello pero gracias por el consejo.!
<ElWuilMeR> y muy bien xarchiver para comprimidos :d
<Artemis3> si eso es dedicar una maquina para hacer ese trabajo, es lo que yo haría...
<Artemis3> bueno tambien firewall puede hacer
<Artemis3> total hay que poner una regla de proxy transparente
<ElWuilMeR> Artemis3, por cierto eres Nathalie??? (art3mis4)?? Para exponer en el blog mi experiencia con estas maquinas que me tienen la vida de cuadritos y pueda ayudar esa publicacion a otros con tus consejos .d
<Artemis3> nooooo no soy
<Artemis3> que famosa es ella ^^'
<ElWuilMeR> Artemis3, ahaha :D tienes entonces algun blog? twitter para los creditos.?
<Artemis3> no vale no hace falta
<ElWuilMeR> Artemis3, si muy famosa :d mas que Barack Obama
<Artemis3> tambien hay otra forma de hacer eso que tu quieres con maquinas pequeñas pero es completamente distinto
<Artemis3> tiene pros y cons, pero en tu caso creo que seria beneficioso
 * ElWuilMeR le lee con gusto a Artemis3 :$
<Artemis3> https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arranque_remoto_sin_disco_en_Linux
<Artemis3> en ese sistema se tiene una maquina grande como servidor central
<Artemis3> y las demas pueden ser pequeñas, solo arrancan por red no necesitan disco
<Artemis3> se puede hacer la misma imagen para todas, o imagen separada por pc
<ElWuilMeR> Artemis3, y en tal caso que la internet se vaya.? funciona igual.? en el laboratorio hay 3 maquinas con buenos recursos, tanto que tienen windows seven pero son las que usan los directores
<Artemis3> ellas arrancan por la red local no por internet
<Artemis3> pero este metodo te va necesitar algo mas de tiempo, sin embargo si tienes, puedes revisarlo
<Artemis3> ya que te podria servir mejor
<Artemis3> le podrias quitar los discos a todas las estaciones
<Artemis3> o dejarlos tambien
<Artemis3> en realidad
<Artemis3> es muy flexible
<ElWuilMeR> Artemis3, hhhuum jamas he probado eso, mas sin embargo recién me entero que existe esa opcion :O si escuche de instalacion en red, pero no ejecucion.
<Artemis3> si, es que todo queda instalado en el servidor, la maquina lo que hace es iniciar por red desde el servidor
<aguitel> el sitio planetubuntu.es funciona?
<Artemis3> te centraliza la administracion de los escritorios, incluso nada impide que el escritorio permanezca fisicamente en ninguna máquina, se pueden amarrar a los usuarios veran lo mismo que dejaron no importa donde se sienten
<Artemis3> ElWuilMeR, como digo es muy flexible, si le quieres dedicar tiempo al asunto para configurar el servidor DRBL
<ElWuilMeR> Artemis3, wwoooow me emociona mucho esa idea :D lo que hare es primero son 10 maquinas, le instalo a 5 el ubuntu minimal con todas las recomendaciones, me estudio el inicio de red con maquinas virtuales y ver como va, que aprendo, leo y demás y es planteo esta propuesta a ellos. ^^
<Artemis3> ElWuilMeR, ese mismo servidor puede tener su firewall, filtro web, cache web, etc. (ufw, squid, dansguardian)
<Artemis3> si le tienes que dedicar algo de tiempo al asunto, pero si lo completas va estar muy interesante como demostracion
<Artemis3> ElWuilMeR, realmente no son maquinas virtuales, lo que estas haciendo es usar de disco un nfs remoto, y claro arranque por pxe
<ElWuilMeR> Artemis3, y todo, todo queda en la maquina servidor.? archivos de los usuarios me refiero.!
<Artemis3> asumiendo que tus maquinas pueden iniciar por red sin problemas (ej tarjeta integrada)
<Artemis3> si exactamente, aunque es posible usar discos locales tambien
<ElWuilMeR> Artemis3, la maquina servidor según leo no necesita la misma disto, puede usar alguna otra!??
<Artemis3> si cualquiera, en la pagina de drbl hay unos scripts para varias distros
<ElWuilMeR> distro*
<ElWuilMeR> Artemis3, excelente, maravilloso :D me emociona mucho esa idea y me parece bastante interesante :D mas sin embargo no colapsara el servidor si las 10 maquinas funcionan al mismo tiempo.?
<ElWuilMeR> o se necesitara una muy buena maquina servidor.!
<Artemis3> no vale, haz la prueba, la maquina solo esta prestando su espacio de disco
<ElWuilMeR> Artemis3, hhhum maravilloso por hay creo que hay un disco de 500 GB :D y claro que hare la prueba muy, muy agradecido por todos los consejos.
<ElWuilMeR> Artemis3, mil, mil gracias de verdad por todo, ya empiezo a trabajar en todos los consejos. Ya esta bajando el ubuntu minimal :D
<sisa_> hola, necesito despejar dudas con un cableado estructural. Tengo una red de cuatro cables 123 y 6 (cableado normal) pero entre dos puntos quiero unir dos ordentas (bastara con ponerun cable cruzado en cada extremo?)
<guille> hola a todos
<arp-> hoa
<GridCube> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<guille> tengo una consulta
<arp-> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<guille> tengo una camara ip que esta dentro de mi red interna y un squid con ubuntu quiero que desde internet tenga acceso a mi camara ip
<guille> quisiera que me confirmen mi idea
<arp-> disculpa, pero no es el canal indicado para esa consulta, no tiene que ver con ubuntu
<aguitel> para que se usa el Kernel Liquorix y quien deberia usarlo?
<arp-> pasa al offtopic
<arp-> guille:  #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<guille> ok gracias
<sisa_> hola, necesito despejar dudas con un cableado estructural. Tengo una red de cuatro cables 123 y 6 (cableado normal) pero entre dos puntos quiero unir dos ordentas (bastara con ponerun cable cruzado en cada extremo?)
<GridCube> sisa_, no entiendo naad de eso
<sisa_> simplificando: en medio hay un cable normal y en los etremos un cable cruzado...
<GridCube> sisa_, yo no se mucho de redes, todas mis redes tienen cables normales y ya
<sisa_> GridCube: tengo dos habitaciones a 12 m de distancia, comunicadas con un cable normal 1236 (red conexion normal)  y quiero unir dos ordenatas directamente con cable cruzado
<GridCube> pues haslo
<GridCube> no creo que con 12 metros haya ninguna diferencia
<GridCube> la resistencia de los cables normales se empieza a sentir con 50 o mas metros, 12 no es nada
<sisa_> GridCube: por algo existe el cable cruzado y la idea es prescindir del apratito
<GridCube> pues sisa_ uste sabe mas que yo
<sisa_> el aparatito es el router o hub
<GridCube> mmhm
<sisa_> se que con un cable cruzado puedo conectar dos ordentas sin ningun aparato de por medio.
<GridCube> con cualquiera podes
<GridCube> pero s
<GridCube> igue
<sisa_> GridCube: que va, con un cable normal no puedo hacer una conexion directa.....
<GridCube> porque no?
<GridCube> O_o
<GridCube> un cable de red conectando dos placas de red
<GridCube> pues funciona y ya
<sisa_> por eso existe un protocolo de cableado estrutural  A568 y el B568
<GridCube> como dije, uste sabe mucho mas que yo
<sisa_> mi problema es que en medio tengo un cable normal...
<sisa_> GridCube: vale.
<GridCube> sisa_, pues no se, yo probaria a ver que pasa
<GridCube> si no tengo que hacer mucho lio
<sisa_> si, eso es lo que hare....
<GridCube> si no iria a alguin foro de armadores de red
<GridCube> y preguntaria y esperaria que me responden
<javier-ll> buenas
<javier-ll> queria pediros consejo sobre que hacer con los drivers de mi ati, la verdad que no funcionan demasiado bien
<javier-ll> es una hd 3450
<aguitel> jockey-gtk
<aguitel> si usas ubuntu
<javier-ll> por ahi lo instale, pero no van al 100% bien
<aguitel> se configuro xorg.conf ?
<javier-ll> no lo se
<aguitel> pues fijate
<javier-ll> vale
<javier-ll> la verdad es que ubuntu 12.04 no ha sido muy bueno. me han aparecido algun mensaje de aplicacion que se cierra inesperadamente
<javier-ll> en las versiones anteriores ver eso es mas raro que ver un perro verde
<javier-ll> bueno, lo mirare. gracias por el consejo. hasta luego
<itxshell> buen dia
<chilicuil> buenas tardes o/
<itxshell> buenas chilicuil
<sisa_> hola, en ubuntu, para hacer una conexion directa por cable, sin hub/router de por medio, que cable funciona Norma 568A/568B(cruzado) ó 568A/568A (directo) y que cambios hay que hacer en la red ip, mascar red, etc.?
<cousteau> sisa_, pues yo diría que cruzado, aunque me suena que en tarjetas de red nuevas da igual
<cousteau> en cuanto a configuración, no tengo ni idea, pero yo una vez compartí wifi por ethernet usando el programa Firestarter
<sisa_> cousteau: jo, pos toy buscando como aclararme en sg
<cousteau> s/compartí/vi a un amigo compartir/
<chilicuil> sisa_: para la configuración basta asignarles ip's en el mismo rango, por ejemplo 10.0.0.1 para una y 10.0.0.2 para la otra, el comando es ifconfig
<chilicuil> sisa_: si quieres compartir internet de una a la otra, se utiliza una combinacion, de ipconfig, route, iptables y se habilita el port forwarding en el kernel
<chilicuil> para compartir de una red de una red cableada a una red inalambrica: http://mononeurona.org/entries/view/vendaval/20911
<chilicuil> para compartir internet de una red inalambrica a una red alambrica: http://www.mononeurona.org/entries/view/chilicuil/2489
<fzeta> ;-)
<sebastian> hola amigos , acabo de instalar jdowloader en xubuntu, como puedo agregarlo al menú ??
<sebastian> menú de aplicaciones...
<sebastian> hola , alguien sabe como solucionar este detalle ?
<sebastian> instale jdownloader pero no esta en el menu de aplicaciones...
<chilicuil> sebastian: puedes agregar una entrada en .local/share/applications/
<chilicuil> sebastian: cuando entres a ese directorio veras varios archivos *.desktop
<chilicuil> toma uno como ejemplo y editalo para que arranque jdownloader
<sebastian> chilicuil_ disculpa, tube que atender una visita... leí lo que pusistes , pero como entro en ese directorio ?
<chilicuil> sebastian: apretando Ctrl-h en tu navegador de archivos (nautilus) o desde consola, $ cd ~/.local/share/applications/
<sebastian> ok, desde consola ya lo hice, entro bien , estoy dentro del directorio pero no aparece ningun detalle
<chilicuil> sebastian: esta vacio?
<sebastian> en la consola no aperece nada,... no se
<chilicuil> sebastian: entonces sera mejor que entres con nautilus, solo ve a tu carpeta personal, presiona ctrl-h y ahi veras muchos directorios que empiezan con punto
<chilicuil> ve a la direccion .local/share/applications/
<chilicuil> y ahi estan los archivos que dirigen la disposicion de elementos en el menu
<genelyk> hola
<chilicuil> hola genelyk o/
<Deckon> o/
<genelyk> necesito ayuda en un servidor
<genelyk> NFS
<genelyk> me sale este error cuando pongo nfs status
<genelyk> rpc.svcgssd esta parado
<iudgaisdg> bola de trollos solo paso para molestarlos infelices bots y moscas administrativas de este canal. Me dan asco. Como  veran se esta muriendo su canal de mierda jajaja
<Goku> ... ok
#ubuntu-es 2012-05-26
<sebastian> Biblioclasta_ estas por acá ?
<sebastian> hola gente, etoy con un problema al reproducir midi, suena con eco y tartamudeando, me podrían ayudar con esto?
<sebastian> utilizo xubuntu
<sandra_> Hola, ¿Hay encuentros de personas que usen Sofware libre en Barcelona?
<daniluke> Hi
<daniluke> --help
<daniluke> ?
<daniluke> -H
<daniluke> -?
<ignacio> hola necesito ayuda
<ignacio> necesito instalar drivers nvidia pero nose como parar las X e intentado de todo , o quisas algun comando que me instale los driver please
<chilicuil> ignacio: prueba con los drivers del gestor de drivers, en una terminal escribe $ sudo jockey-gtk # para lanzarlo
<jotaxpe> hola
<jotaxpe> :)
<maca> Hola, no consigo poner el web cam en mi emesene
<maca> urgente!!!
<maca> hola
<maca> Hola, intento poner la web cam para poder hablar con una amiga, y no funciona ni con emesene ni con pidgin. Me vi obligado a irme a windows, se crasheo (muchas gracias, windows), y tenía que reparar. Por lo tanto, perdí tantísimo tiempo que al loguear en windows se fue, diciendome que no puede esperarme mas, que eso era como un plantón. Genial. Porqué ningún porgrama de chat, me aparece una opción de activar webcam??? porque yo no veo
<maca> a ver si alguien me ayuda a hacer funcionar la webcam de mi laptop.
 * xoan buenas
<hans_> holas
 * hans_ holas
<hans_> mimecar: donde andas
<elmurci> hola a todos, alguien podria decirme si con photorec podre recuperar datos que borre de una particion windows y despues reinstale el sistema en esa misma particion, he leido por ahi q si se sobreescribe ya no se puede?
<mimecar> si has escrito encima lo tienes dificil
<elmurci> mimecar, amigo te cuento q formatee esa particion donde estaba el so windows y reinstale el sistema, ahora me doy cuenta q ahi tenia un trabajo importante, la pregunta si con q aplicacion podria recuperar ese trabajo, hay alguna mejor q photorec
<mimecar> no he llegado a esos casos (tengo un backup cada pocos días)
<elmurci> mimecar, que me recomiendas
<mimecar> clona el disco duro antes de intentar recuperar los datos
<elmurci> aja ok
<luical> hola a todos, estoy tratando de instalar un wine precompilado con patch en mi ubuntu 12 y al final de la instalacion del script sale: configure: error: X 32-bit development files not found. Wine will be built
<luical> without X support, which probably isn't what you want. You will need
<luical> to install 32-bit development packages of Xlib/Xfree86 at the very least.
<luical> Use the --without-x option if you really want this.
<luical> q puedo hacer?
<mimecar> luical: hacer lo que te dice el mensaje de error
<Deckon> luical, ya intentaste hacer lo que te dice el error?
<luical> no encuentro tales librerias, o por lo menos no se como buscarlas por synaptic
<mimecar> aunque que te pida las librerías de xfree86 no es bueno
<mimecar> es muy antiguo ese wine?
<luical> estoy en ubuntu 12 de 64 bits y el wine es para 32 bits
<luical> en el chat de wine me refirieron a un chat/foro de mi distro pq ellos no sabian q hacer
<luical> no, es el 1.3.5
<luical> perdon 1..5.3
<mimecar> puedes instalar los archivos de desarrollo de xorg
<mimecar> tienes que tener un listado con los requisitos
<luical> q busco en synaptic?
<luical> xorg dev?
<mimecar> busca en la web de la descarga más información
<luical> no hay mas informacion
<mimecar> entonces instala las librerías de desarrollo de xorg y espera que tengas suerte
<luical> cuales son?
<luical> pq tengo mucho de xorg instalado
<mimecar> no lo se
<luical> Xorg X server - development files ya las tengo
<mimecar> tienes instalado las versiones de 64 o de 32 bits?
<luical> tengo ubuntu 12 de 64 bits
<mimecar> del archivo que has dicho tienes la versión de 64 o de 32
<luical> no dice
<luical> mira la descripcion: This package provides development files for the X.Org ('Xorg') X server.
<luical> This is not quite the same as the DDK (Driver Development Kit) from the
<luical> XFree86 4.x and X.Org 6.7, 6.8 and 6.9 series of servers; it provides
<luical> headers and a pkg-config file for drivers using autotools to build
<luical> against.
<mimecar> mira la información del paquete
<mimecar> !paste luical
<kubot> luical: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<luical> perdon, ya esta pegada
<luical> no dice si es 32 o 64
<mimecar> si no dice nada será de 64
<mimecar> para wine no está instalada
<luical> q puedo hacer?
<luical> perdon, soy un novato
<mimecar> instalar el paquete de 32 bits
<mimecar> si estas empezando, por qué no usas la versión de wine de ubuntu?
<luical> lo busque como xserver-xorg i386
<luical> pero me sale unos drivers como de video
<omikron4> de que tarjeta de video estamos hablando luical ?
<luical> es una integrada Gallium 0.4 on NVA8
<mimecar> no tiene relación con la tarjeta gráfica
<omikron4> y entonces porque se busca en xorg ?
<luical> pues no tengo tarjeta, es integrada al MB
<luical> mother board
<mimecar> está haciendo experimentos con wine
<mimecar> luical: por qué no usas la versión de wine de ubuntu¿
<luical> lo q pasa es q encontre un script con patch para hacer funcionar un juego
<luical> un script de wine
<omikron4> ubuntu suele reconocer las tarjetas de  MB lo se por un pc viejo en el que instale ubuntu y winxp ubuntu reconocio incluso la tarjeta de sonido incluida en el mb
<mimecar> no funciona con el wine de ubuntu?
<omikron4> y otra cosa.. has probado ver si el juego esta incluido en los posibles de para instalar de winetricks, luical ?
<luical> nop
<GridCube> !appdb
<kubot> Wine Application DataBase es una base de datos sobre programas de Windows que corren y son soportados por !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org (Inglés)
<luical> nop, no esta
<GridCube> luical, ^^^^
<luical> el juego aparece en winehq con gold en su funcionamiento, pero parcheado
<GridCube> ahi te tiene que explicar todos los pasos para lograr que ande
<aguitel> el sitio planetubuntu.es funciona ?
<maxi__> Hola, tengo un problema que no se como solucionarlo
<Deckon> detalles
<maxi__> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/casper_1.236.3_i386.deb: intentando sobreescribir `/usr/share/initramfs-tools/conf.d/compcache', que está también en el paquete live-initramfs 0
<maxi__> No me deja actualizar eso
<mimecar> maxi_ cual es tu versión de ubuntu?
<maxi__> 10.04 lts
<benk_> ola
<mimecar> maxi__: estas usando repositorios externos?
<benk_> ls
<benk_> olaa¡¡
<mimecar> benk_: no hace falta repetir el saludo
<benk_> aa ok
<benk_>  akii no ablaa laa geente o kee??
<GridCube> !hola benk_
<kubot> benk_: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<mimecar> benk_: este canal es para soporte de ubuntu
<benk_> aa porfin aablan :D
<benk_> Necesito ayuda
<Anana> hola?
<GridCube> !hi | Anana
<kubot> Anana: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<Anana> hola! madre mía, cuántos años sin usar irc!
<GridCube> ;)
<Anana> sigue igual!
<Anana> he venido a plantear una consulta
<GridCube> :P un poco si, lo bueno rara ves tiene que cambiar
<GridCube> mande
<Anana> a conocer vuestra opinión, como maestros linuxeros
<Anana> verás, me estoy planteando seriamente prepararme para el LPIC-1
<Anana> me he comprado el manual, he mirado academias, webs, en fin, todo eso
<GridCube> Anana, :) tu pregunta no es de soporte verdad?
<Anana> no
<Anana> es casi espiritual
<Anana> jejej
<guampa> ah
<Anana> no va bien aquí?
<guampa> justo damos soporte espiritual aca al lado en #ubuntu-es-cafe :)
<GridCube> si no lo es por favor pasate a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<Anana> me marcho allí entonces, me recomiendas?
<GridCube> :D
<Anana> ok!, voy para allá
<Anana> gracias!
<H3hlp> Hola, no me puedo conectar a backtrack-linux
<H3hlp> Soy root
<H3hlp> #backtrack-linux
<GridCube> root
<GridCube> O_o
<GridCube> porque sos root?
<GridCube> estas loquito
<GridCube> ?
<Exio> ya se fue
<bruno__> hola gente como andan?
<sebastian> hola amigos, necesito hacer una consulta... los archivos midi se reproducen con eco y tartamudeando, como se puede arreglar ?
<sebastian> hola me podrían dar una mano con este asunto?
<sebastian> hola amigos, necesito hacer una consulta... los archivos midi se reproducen con eco y tartamudeando, como se puede arreglar ?
<cousteau> sebastian, a lo mejor con otro reproductor midi, ¿qué usas?
<rubenlinux> hola a todos
<sebastian> coustean_ hasta ahora lo que hice fue cambiar timitity por fluidsinth
<sebastian> lo reprodusco desde terminal con aplaymidi... pero sigue igual
<cousteau> sebastian, bueno, a mí creo que los MIDI me van en Exaile
<cousteau> a lo mejor también van en Totem (si tienes el plugin de gstreamer necesario)
<sebastian> tengo que instalar entonces exaile o totem ?
<sebastian> yo en realidad lo quiero arreglar para usar el tuxguitar....
<sebastian> por que en el tambien la reproduccion es midi y pasa lo mismo... eco y retardo en el sonido
<cousteau> sebastian, el totem ya viene instalado
<sebastian> en xubuntu ?
<cousteau> ah no, ahí viene uno que no me acuerdo cómo se llama
<sebastian> es un demonio o una aplicacion ?
<cousteau> ...pero el gmusicnosequé es parecido al exaile
<sebastian> el gmusicbrowser decis ?
<cousteau> sí
<cousteau> a lo mejor ahí van los midis, si usa gstreamer y tiene el plugin adecuado
<sebastian> cousteau, no probe correrlos desde alli, pero como te dije , lo que necesito es que los corra bien el tuxguitar, de alli mi problema
<cousteau> sebastian, y configurando el tuxguitar para que use fluidsynth te sigue yendo mal?
<cousteau> podrías intentar configurar fluidsynth para que use menos efectos y consuma menos
<cousteau> o usar un banco de sonidos más ligero
<sebastian> mmm, fluidsyth funciona entonces como banco de sonidos ?
<cousteau> fluidsynth usa un banco de sonidos (creo que instala uno por defecto)
<cousteau> pero puedes usar otro
<cousteau> pero vamos, yo creo que la cosa es configurar timidity o fluidsynth para que usen menos recursos
<sebastian> puede ser Qsynth  ? esto se instalo junto con el
<cousteau> prueba a mirar en el monitor de recursos a ver si te quedas corto de algo (RAM, procesador...)
<cousteau> sebastian, no, qsynth es un lanzador gráfico de fluidsynth a través de Jack
<cousteau> aunque está bien porque ahí puedes configurarlo y desactivar cosas
<cousteau> y usa Jack, que bien configurado puede ir muy bien
<sebastian> pero jakcd lo tube que desinstalar...
<sebastian> osea que tengo fluidsynth y Qsynth pero no el Jackd... esto esta mal?
<sebastian> cousteau_ alguien me dijo que el problema puede ser de compatibilidad con pluseaudio
<cousteau> a lo mejor se puede configurar para que no use jack...  pero está en los recommends de qsynth
<cousteau> sebastian, si es eso intenta configurar para que use alsa en vez de pulseaudio
<cousteau> -iA
<sebastian> desde la interfas de Qsynth ?
<cousteau> desde cualquier programa que uses para midis
<sebastian> si , probe hacerlo en el tux pero se quedaba sin sonido....
<cousteau> hmm
<cousteau> poniendo Alsa en vez de PulseAudio?  raro
<sebastian> no me da la opcion pluseaudio, sino que me da a elegir los puertos midi que yo quiera usar... entre estos algunos son de alsa
<cousteau> ah
<cousteau> es que los "puertos midi de alsa" creo que necesitan tener algo conectado para ir
<cousteau> ...no lo sé seguro pero creo que van a la tarjeta de sonido
<cousteau> (que si no soporta midi te quedas sin)
<sebastian> si debe ser algo así , mmm, que mal... igual calculo que lo debe soportar poque en tiempos de win reproducia midi en el guitarpro sin problemas
<cousteau> sebastian, porque windows usaría sinte midi por software
<cousteau> (como lo son timidity y fluidsynth)
<sebastian> el problema es que yo caso una de configuraciones de syntetisadores
<sebastian> o sea , debe ser una pabada para alguien que conosca o use frecuentemente midi , y programas de edicion en linux...
<sebastian> igualmente las limitaciones de hardware tambien cuenta
<sebastian> coustear_ muchas gracias por la atencion, tengo que irme, volvere ...
<Guest68151> hola amigos, alguien sabe si puedo integrar jdownloader en unity de ubuntu 12.04?
<willfrand> Hola, que tal, alguien puede ayudarme a habilitar  unos controladores?
<Deckon> controladores de que?
<willfrand> Deckon
<willfrand> estas?
<aguitel> que controladores
<willfrand>  Hola, que tal, alguien puede ayudarme a habilitar  unos controladores? Es el controlador de graficos FGLRX propietario de ATI/AMD  ,  y el controlador grafico FGLRX privativo para ATI/AMD
<aguitel> jockey-gtk
<willfrand> que hago con eso
<willfrand> eso es algun paquete para instalar?
<willfrand> o que
<aguitel> alt+F2 y pon jockey-gtk
<aguitel> luego habilita el controlador
<willfrand> ah, claro
<willfrand> eso ya lo hice, pero el primero no habilita
<aguitel> da error? cual es
<willfrand> revise el archivo de registro para ver mas detalles /var/log/jockey.log
<aguitel> willfrand, pon en terminal:sudo apt-get install fglrx
<willfrand> y eso que es
<aguitel> una vez que este instalado fglrx pon en terminal:aticonfig --initial
<willfrand> aguitel, y eso que es?
<willfrand> aguitel,  ya estoy instalando fglrx, pero que es?
<aguitel> es la instalacion del driver propietario que tu estas solicitando
<willfrand> mmmmmmmmm ah, ok, gracias
<aguitel> lee las wiki
<willfrand> tu has instalado ubuntu en un acer aspire one?
<aguitel> si pero mi modelo tenia otra grafica
<willfrand> he tenido varios problemas en este
<willfrand> este es el aspire one 722
<aguitel> ati da problemas en general
<willfrand> instale el de 32, y era como forzado
<aguitel> una vez que este instalado fglrx pon en terminal:aticonfig --initial
<aguitel> y reinicia
<willfrand> me salio esto
<willfrand>  Hola, que tal, alguien puede ayudarme a habilitar  unos controladores? Es el controlador de graficos FGLRX propietario de ATI/AMD  ,  y el controlador grafico FGLRX privativo para ATI/AMD
<aguitel> sudo aticonfig --initial
<willfrand> espera
<willfrand>  sudo aticonfig --initial
<willfrand> Uninitialised file found, configuring.
<willfrand> Using /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<willfrand> Saving back-up to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.original-0
<willfrand> eso es lop que debia salirme?
<aguitel> si
<willfrand> ok
<willfrand> ahora?
<aguitel> reinicia
<willfrand> esperate
<willfrand> y me ha salido un error de ubuntu
<willfrand> varias veces
<willfrand> espera reincio
<tecno> hola gente tengo una pregunta desde hace vario tiempo
<tecno> cual distro es mejor ubuntu o mint??
<aguitel> preguntar aca eso es lo mismo que preguntar en la fabrica de coca cola cual es la mejor cola
<brian789> hola alguien me ayuda con una archivo tar.bz2?
<tecno> yo se q este es el irc de ubuntu pero sean sinceros y digan cuakl e smejor y xk
<tecno> es q suo las dos distros :D
<brian789> baje un archivo .tar.bz2 de firefox beta y quisiera instalarlo
<brian789> pero la verdad no entiendo como XD
<brian789> ya lo descomprimi con el gestor de archivadores
<aguitel> busca en google
<willfrand> aguitel, listo
<aguitel> willfrand, ok
<willfrand> y ahora
<aguitel> ahora anda a dormir
<tecno> aajajjaa
<willfrand> ya no deberia salirme nada en controladores? o deberian salir habilitados?
<willfrand> solo me sale unio habilitado aguitel
<aguitel> willfrand, pon en terminal :fglrxinfo
<tecno> willfrand ya eso fue todo ya tenes tu ati funcionando
<aguitel> y dime que te da
<brian789> ¿alguien me ayuda con el tar.bz2?
<willfrand> willfrand@willfrand-AO722:~$ fglrxinfo
<willfrand> display: :0  screen: 0
<willfrand> OpenGL vendor string: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
<willfrand> OpenGL renderer string: AMD Radeon HD 6290 Graphics
<willfrand> OpenGL version string: 4.2.11627 Compatibility Profile Context
<aguitel> willfrand, ya esta ,no hace falta mas nada
<tecno> willfrand ya esta tu ati funcionando perfectamenta ya todo listo
<aguitel> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Debian_Installation_Guide
<guampa> willfrand: ya podes hablar
<aguitel> se quedo mudo
<guampa> cuando pases mucho texto pasalo por pastebin asi el bot no te silencia
<aguitel> jejejeje
<willfrand> aguitel, tecno, asi en la aplicacion de controladores me salga uno no activado??
<willfrand> si, lo olvide guampa
<willfrand> disculpen
<aguitel> willfrand, si
<willfrand> ok
<tecno> willfrand es q la lista de controladores los q no estan activados no se necesitan solo necesitas activar uno solo e smas actual y ya
<aguitel> eso
<willfrand> ok tecno y aguitel
<willfrand> me ocurre algo
<willfrand> en lugares donde antes tenia señal de internet con mi laptop viejo, no tengo señal cone ste aspire one 722, es normal?
<tecno> tipo de fabricante dle wifi integrado?
<willfrand> COMO TECNO?
<willfrand> como tecno ?
<willfrand> demas que si es integrado, pero el del an terior tambien
<tecno> te pregunto q tipo de tarjeta integrada de red tiene ese lap
<willfrand> la anterior era una atheros
<willfrand> esta tambien
<tecno> una atheros
<tecno> ajam correcto
<tecno> hay q editar un archivo
<willfrand> donde es que se mira eso? en wconfig?
<willfrand> vos me podes ayudar con eso?
<tecno> willfrand te puedo ayudar pero mas atrde q me traigan una lap te digo q lienas edite y te funcionara correctamente
<willfrand> vos de donde sos tecno
<tecno> colombia
<willfrand> yo igual
<willfrand> y en que ciudad estas
<tecno> medellin
<willfrand> jaajaja, tambien
<tecno> jajaaja
<tecno> en q barrio?
<willfrand> por la udea
<willfrand> y vos
<tecno> en la america
<willfrand> no estamos ni lejos
<tecno> no ni tanto
<willfrand> y ando ams enredado con este notebook
<tecno> es priemra vez q instalas linux??
<willfrand> y me he visto con necesidad de ayuda, pero nada
<willfrand> no
<willfrand> es mas
<willfrand> lo uso desde el 2008
<tecno> ok
<willfrand> pero olvido muchas cosas
<tecno> y q otros problemas teens con esa netbook?
<willfrand> y otras, pues solo fue en un laptp, lo deje al pelo y ya
<willfrand> pues ese de la red
<willfrand> porque mi casa es grandecita, y el router no alcanza a mi habitacion
<tecno> mi casa tambein es grande epr tengo dos router xD
<willfrand> casi nbo lo instalo, hasta que descubri el asunto con la tarjeta wifi, que debia poner primero a bootear la network
<tecno> es q mucha gente tiene problemas con las atheros
<willfrand> esta semana los de epm dizque vienen a instalar el otro router jeje
<tecno> mi ehrmano enseguida viene el tiene un lapto asus con atheros y tenia el mismo problema
<tecno> el problema q tenia mi hermano era q se le desconectaba cada 5 minutos la red
<willfrand> yo consegui la acer aspire one 722, la vi pequeña, sencilla, pero con potencial para volverse buena maquina con linux
<tecno> q cpu ram y grafica tiene ese acer?
<willfrand> tiene 4 gigas de ram, 500 dd cpu amd dual core c60 de 64
<tecno> esta buena
<willfrand> no es lo ultimo, pero era pa'lo que me alcanzaba, pa'un desvare, porque el otro ya murio
<tecno> jaaja
<willfrand> es mas, sobrevivió a mi mano pesada porque tenia linux
<tecno> mi pc es un AMD ATHLON II X2 250 3.0GHZ 2MB cache lv2 2gb de ram y una geforce 7300 gt
<willfrand> oiste
<tecno> mi pcu patea a un i3 de segunda generacion :D
<willfrand> jajaja
<willfrand> excelente
<willfrand> que procesador es mejor?
<willfrand> i7?
<tecno> procesadores basicos o de servidores?
<willfrand> no, basico, pero con potencia
<willfrand> bueno, muy bueno, que me dure bastante
<tecno> de lso basicos el mejor es el i7
<willfrand> aja
<willfrand> oiste
<tecno> aunque a mi me gusta mas AMD
<willfrand> yo prefiero tambien amd
<willfrand> pero hace mucho no compro processadores, y ando algo descontinuado con respecto a cuales son mejores
<tecno> y en porcesadores de servidores amd es el q tiene la delantera
<willfrand> siiii
<willfrand> eso es
<yahqod> qué motherboard o fabricante es mejor para instalar un s.o. gnu-linux
<willfrand> en que va el amd?
<tecno> yahqod te recomiendo una board asus
<willfrand> yahqod, yo pensaria que cualquiera
<willfrand> azuz es lo mejor
<tecno> amd en servidroes va en el opteron 6100 series o creo q otro no recuerdo bien
<yahqod> ahhh una ASUS qué modelo en específico y qué chipset
<tecno> yahqod depende q procesador tenes epnsado ponerle a esa board?
<yahqod> un i7 o i5
<willfrand> pero si no quiero tener un servidor, sino uno de escritorio pero que necesita ser muy potente, me serviria ese amd?
<yahqod> ahora tengo un quad core
<tecno> pues dejame buscar un modelo pro q yo solo me se modelso de amd
<tecno> puedes comprar una asus con socket lga 2011 o 2012
<tecno> willfrand ese opteron q te digo yo tiene 16 nucleos xD
<yahqod> para cpu intel o amd
<tecno> socket lga es d eintel
<tecno> el lga pertenece a uintel el am3 es de amd y asi
<willfrand> uuuuuuuuuhhhhh y cuabnto podra costar en monterrey'?
<yahqod> ahhh okkk y de gráfica con Nvidia, porque tengo la gt 520 y me va bien
<tecno> willfrand un opteron de esos llega a costar unos 3 millones el pongo yo
<tecno> yahqod si esa nvidia esta bien
<yahqod> alguien no sabe de algún tuto completo para configurar conky o algún script bueno
<tecno> conky
<tecno> yo suo un screenlet tipo conky q me muestra todo el sistema
<tecno> espera et apso captura y lo vez
<yahqod> okkk...ahora estoy usando gkrellm
<willfrand> oiste tecno, y vos volteas mucho con linux?
<tecno> si willfrand
<willfrand> bueno, se nota
<willfrand> y vos que haces pues
<tecno> no soy ni ingineirod e seguridad ni nada asi solo q me encanta linux por eso volteo mucho con el
<guampa> les pido que sigan el chat que no sea de soporte en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<guampa> asi dejamos este canal para consultas
<liher> hola
<willfrand> ok guampa
<tecno> guampa me estan consultando sobre conky creo q eso es una consulta no?
<guampa> gracias willfrand
<liher> alguien sabe donde descargar la mejor version de java para libreoffice?
<guampa> tecno hablo de lo que no sea de soporte
<willfrand> tecno, has usado linpus?
<tecno> ok
<tecno> linpus no
<yahqod> sipp porfa que alguine me ayude con conky
<m4v> liher: la que viene en los repositorios.
<liher> muchas gracias
<tecno> yahqod ya et pasare captura y me dices si te gusta mi screenlet
<tecno> espera
<liher> perdon
<liher> la que viene en los repositorios la tengo instalada y el libreoffice calc va muy lento
<m4v> liher: y que tiene que ver java con que ande lento?
<m4v> anda bien acá.
<omikron4> yahqod: http://www.esdebian.org/foro/39131/configurar-conky
<yahqod> tecno aquí está el que yo uso pero he visto bueno scripts de conky
<yahqod> http://i.imgur.com/GejyI.png
<liher> con openoffice tenia un problema muy parecido, con base, cambie la version de java y funciono a la perfeccion
<yahqod> gracias omikron4
<tecno> yahqod mira mi screenlet
<tecno> http://i46.tinypic.com/35ck3s6.png
<liher> alguien sabe porque libreoffice calc puede ir lento o incluso bloquearse?
<tecno> willfrand usas skype o msn o fb??
<willfrand> fb y skype
<willfrand> agregame en facebook
<yahqod> tecno usas linux mint
<saranpio> hola
<saranpio> como estan?
<omikron4> yahqod: luego en el interior debes poner por ejemplo donde dice.. eth0 si tienes una wireless pues la que corresponda.. eth1 o wlan0 es decir,, ir mirando lo que te aplica a ti
<tecno> si yahqod linux mint basado en debian como puedes ver
<willfrand> tecno, agregame en facebook willfrand.hernandezrestrepo
<willfrand> tecno, y hablamos por ahi
<yahqod> ahhh el que está basado en debian y no ubuntu
<tecno> si mira el screenlet del lado derecho dice debian whezzy/sid
<yahqod> ese screenlet se llama info panel no??
<tecno> si
<tecno> es como un conky me aprece mejor
<tecno> ya vuelvo ire almorzar
<yahqod> tecno chekaste el mío utilizo gkrellm
<tecno> gkrellm si lo conozco hace avrio tiempo
<yahqod> es lo más fácil q encontré con relación a conky
<yahqod> yo utilizo ubuntu 12.04 lts con gnome fallback y docky
<tecno> yo hace dos dias quite el 12.04 y puse el mint
<yahqod> omikron4 mi red es ppp, dónde se lo agrego en qué línea??
<omikron4> yahqod: haz un iwconfig y sabras donde stas conectado
<saranpio> como estan?
<omikron4> si eth1 o wlan0
<yahqod> hola saranpio
<yahqod> es ppp0
<omikron4> yahqod: no me cuadra eso
<yahqod> utilizo para conectarme un modem  4g
<saranpio> hola uso xchat-gnome queria saber si es posible con este cliente de irc jugar trivias (juegos de preguntas) igual que con mirc o ircap, si es posible me dicen como hacerlo
<omikron4> y si es eso.. en el conky conf debes cambiar eth0 por lo que tu me has puesto
<yahqod> ahhhh el archivo conkyrc
<yahqod> lo que no he podido es configurar el player que es rhythmbox
<omikron4> yahqod: ese archivo solo si lo tienes.. de normal el que te pase lo pones en la carpeta de /etc/conky/
<omikron4> yahqod: eso siempre que instalaras conky de esta forma.. sudo apt-get install conky
<yahqod> en /etc/conky/ ahí cambio qué archivo..??
<yahqod> omikron4 mira como tengo conky colors
<omikron4> yahqod: si instalaste conky como te dije.. en /etc/conky/ tendras un archivo que se llama conky.conf . El que te pase debe sustituir a conky.conf
<yahqod> http://i.imgur.com/kWSq6.png
<omikron4> yahqod: el de la red debes poner la red que tu tengas.. asi los datos seran fiables
<tecno> yahqod q conky es ese?
<yahqod> es conky colors
<yahqod> uso el normal
<yahqod> http://helmuthdu.deviantart.com/art/CONKY-COLORS-244793180
<yahqod> chekalo es este
<tecno> se ve bonito
<yahqod> pero a mi no me sale el player si te fijaste no me sale la carátula del disco..
<tecno> pero para q la caratula del disco eso no es encesario
<saranpio> hola puedo preguntar algo
<tecno> pregunta
<saranpio> hola uso xchat-gnome queria saber si es posible con este cliente de irc jugar trivias (juegos de preguntas) igual que con mirc o ircap, si es posible me dicen como hacerlo
<saranpio> :)
<saranpio> en realidad jugar no, yo quiero poner las trivias desde mi cliente de irc
<Gosset_Inofensiu> alguien utilitza checkgmail o gmail notifier?
<saranpio> yo no
<ignacio_> hola
<ignacio_> algien me puede decir como parar las X en xubuntu please :(
<hbertoni> Hola
<Ubunter0> Hola
<ignacio_> hola
<ignacio_> saves como parar las X en xubuntu? porfavor :(
<hbertoni> no
<hbertoni> soy nuevo en este negocio jajaja
<ignacio_> ah ok
<ignacio_> 12.04 ya no reconoce mis driver geforce2 en controladores adiconales :( por eso necesito parar las x para instalarlo manualmente
<hbertoni> oye como te conectas a otro canal de IRC?
<ignacio_>  join #canalirc tienes que ponerlo con un /al principio
<aguitel> ignacio_, pasa que placa tenes
<ignacio_> placa?
<ignacio_> la placa madre o la tarjeta de video
<aguitel> placa de video
<ignacio_> nvidia geforce2 mx mx/400
<aguitel> es vieja
<ignacio_> xubuntu 12.04
<ignacio_> bueno en ubuntu 11.10 no tenia ningun problema...
<aguitel> vieja significa que ya no es soportada por xorg
<ignacio_> tendre que descargarme la iso de ubuntu y comprarme un cd
<aguitel> pon en terminal lspci y ponlo en pastebin
<ignacio_> ok
<ignacio_> peudes pasarme link del pastebin ?
<aguitel> pastebin.com
<ignacio_> http://pastebin.com/udW6WU0d
<aguitel> esa placa funcionaba hasta 10.11
<aguitel> con los legacy drivers
<ignacio_> y como me iba bien con ubuntu 11.10
<ignacio_> me iva mas que perfecto
<aguitel> ahora la unica opcion en 12.04 es usar el driver libr
<ignacio_> driver libr?
<ignacio_> ah
<aguitel> libre
<ignacio_> esq necesito aceleracion de hardware :(
<ignacio_> el unico jueo que me abre es pingus
<aguitel> te paso un wiki
<ignacio_> ok
<aguitel> http://wiki.debian.org/NvidiaGraphicsDrivers
<ignacio_> pero como esq me iva bien en 11.10
<aguitel> no se que controlador tenias instalado
<ignacio_> lo puse de 'controladores adicionales'
<ignacio_> pero cuando empeze a usar xubuntu 12.04 en controladores adicionales no sale nada
<aguitel> mira
<aguitel> nvidia en debian/ubuntu tiene varias ramas
<ignacio_> en ubuntu.org-es me recomendaron el driver nvidia de la pag afocial , lo descarge , todo listo pero topo con algo , se instala parando las X y nose como
<aguitel> nvidia-96
<aguitel> nvidia-173
<aguitel> nvidia-current
<aguitel> eso lo puedes ver de synaptic
<ignacio_> 96 y 173 no me sirven el current si pero ase que se me desaparesca el icono del mouse cuando algo necesita aceleracion de hardware
<aguitel> probastes poner en la terminal :sudo nvidia-xconfig
<aguitel> y luego reiniciar
<ignacio_> e formateado 3 veces en el dia por causa de los driver...
<aguitel> en caso que no arranquen las x tienes que botear en modo de prueba y desinstalar el driver y ademas borrar el xorg.conf
<ignacio_> no es eso
<ignacio_> lo que quiero es que no arranquen las x
<ignacio_> pero nose como
<ignacio_> el driver nvidia se instala sin x
<aguitel> no arranquen?
<ignacio_> si entiendes lo que digo
<ignacio_> saves como parar las x y que me tire a modo texto?
<aguitel> service gdm stop
<ignacio_> funciona en xfce?
<aguitel> prueba
<ignacio_> gdm: unrecognized service
<ignacio_> eso sale
<Ubunter0> ignacio: y si pruebas con sudo /etc/init.d/xdm stop
<ignacio_> ok
<ignacio_> sudo: /etc/init.d/xdm: orden no encontrada
<ignacio_> eso sale
<Ubunter0> ignacio: es que xfce tiene varias dependencias
<ignacio_> y que tengo que aser
<ignacio_> ?
<ignacio_> yase lo que tengo qu aser , comprar un cd y quemar ubuntu
<Biblioclasta> buenas...
<tecno> hola biblioclasta tiempo sin verte
<ignacio_> hola
<ignacio_> tecno saves como parar las x en xfce?
<tecno> paraar las x en xfce q necesitas hacr?
<ignacio_> instalar los driver nvidia
<Biblioclasta> no hace falta parar las x para instalar los drivers de envidia segun tengo entedido
<ignacio_> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-295.49.run necesito instalarlo cuando ago el comando en terminal em dice que tengo que parar las X
<Biblioclasta> :/
<ignacio_> y cuando las x esten pardas apretar ctrl alt f1 para darles los comandos a instalar los driver
<tecno> para instalar el driver de la web q es .run si se necesita parar las x
<ignacio_> exacto
<tecno> yo hice algo
<ignacio_> entonces saves como parar las x?
<tecno> mira ignacio
<tecno> pon el .run en el escrorio
<tecno> escritorio
<ignacio_> ya
<tecno> y reincia la pc y et vaz al modo de ecuperacion
<ignacio_> listo
<ignacio_> recoery mode?
<tecno> en el modo de recuperacion pones pasar a una orden de interpretes como root
<tecno> si recoevry mode
<tecno> elegis la q te dije pasar a una interprete de ordenes como root
<ignacio_> e intenado ya me dice que no se pudo crear el directorio...
<tecno> se te abre un terminal
<tecno> a ver como asi q no s epuede crear el directorio especificate de q te sale ese error?
<ignacio_> deja lo ago deneuvo y anoto lo que me dice ay vengo
<Biblioclasta> cuando entras en modo de recuperacion, usualmente monto el disco en  en solo lectura
<tecno> dale ignacio
<tecno> yo instakle mi driver desde el recovery mode
<tecno> asi fue la unica forma q encontre de parar las x
<Biblioclasta> no entinendo por que no para el servicio y ya
<Biblioclasta> sudo service gdm stop
<Biblioclasta> o el que sea que usen
<israel> hola a todos
<Ubunter0> hola
<l10> hola a todos. Necesito algo de apoyo.: Se pueden definir reglas Iptables para cada usuario en especifico? o es en general?
<m4v> l10: es general
<l10> Hay alguna forma de hacerlo individualmente m4v?
<m4v> l10: no hay manera, ya que los paquetes solo conocen sobre direcciones ip y puertos, no saben nada sobre las aplicaciones o los usuarios donde provienen.
<l10> m4v: rayos!! Ni hablar, gracias por el apoyo.
<Biblioclasta> habia  una extension de iptables que permite ver al dueño del proceso,  crear reglas con eso
<Biblioclasta> owner-match
<Biblioclasta> no se si hay algo más nuevo o mejo
<m4v> no sabía eso
<m4v> ipt_owner no es un módulo que esté en Ubuntu igual...
<l10> Biblioclasta: gracias, buscare mas información sobre el tema.
<l10> m4v: ipt_tower es la extensión que menciona Biblioclasta_
<l10> ?
<Biblioclasta> ipt_owner era, si
<Biblioclasta> me dices que no esta mas?
<m4v> l10: creo que sí, es aparentemente un módulo para el kernel llamdo ipt_owner, se carga con modprobe pero no está instalado en Ubuntu y no veo algún paquete que lo provea
<m4v> no lo veo en mi instalación...
<guampa> los modulos de iptables estan en el paquete del kernel
<guampa> asi que si no esta es porque el kernel de ubuntu no lo tiene
<guampa> (compilado, digo)
<m4v> ah, capaz es xt_owner?
<guampa> es probable, me suena por "xtables" que es tambien "iptables"
<Biblioclasta> si, es probable
<Biblioclasta> estoy googleando xt_owner :/
<l10> buscare en google sobre xt_owner
<guampa> la otra chance que tenes, si los usuarios no van a ser simultaneos, es hacer una plantilla de iptables en formato iptables-save y cargarla al inicio de sesion de cada usuario
<guampa> con la distinta config del firewall
<guampa> pero eso solo te sirve si los usuarios no son simultaneos
<l10> guampa: perfecto, es solo un equipo.
<m4v> anda, tendría que haber mirado directamente en el iptables en vez de ver el modprobe :P
<m4v> lo único es que solo sirve para FORWARD y OUTPUT
<m4v> "sudo iptables -I OUTPUT 1 -m owner --uid-owner m4v -j ACCEPT" funciona
<l10> lo que necesito es que no salga información si no es por un puerto en especifico, esto aplicado a un asuario igualmente especifico. Al resto de los usuarios no aplicaría la regla.
<Vero2> hola, instalé Secret Maryo Chronicles pero no me funciona. Saben algo al respecto?
<guampa> l10: para ese caso probablemente te sea mas facil el modulo owner
<guampa> dado que operas con OUTPUT y es poco lo que tenes que examinar
<guampa> si fueran configs muy dispares te convendria lo de las plantillas
<guampa> s/facil/util
<l10> guampa: Gracias, se poco sobre el tema, pero estoy investigando lo que me comentan.
<m4v> sería algo tipo "sudo iptables -I OUTPUT 1 -m owner --uid-owner m4v -p tcp ! --sport 48534 -j REJECT"
<m4v> ponele
<guampa> l10: tene en cuenta que ese modulo no va a servirte para programas que ese usuario arranque como root, o para el caso cualquier cambio de uid que haga
<guampa> no va agarrar programas arrancados con sudo ni nada de eso
<l10> guampa: ya veo!!, no hay problema, programas con sudo no utilizo y cambios de uid.. pues no tengo idea.
<guampa> para que te des una idea, sudo es un "cambio de uid"
<guampa> corres un programa con el user-id de root
<l10> guampa: Ouch!!, entiendo.
<l10> el "--uid-owner" sería el nombre del usuario y "--sport" el numero de puerto. O me equivoco?
<guampa> el puerto de origen
<guampa> en el caso de tu computadora conectando a un server web en internet, el puerto destino es 80. el puerto origen es un puerto al azar mayor que 1024
<guampa> el 80 es el puerto del server, y el origen es en tu computadora, porque es la que origina la comunicacion
<l10> guampa: mi idea es que todo lo que salga, se haga por el puerto que usa tor.
<guampa> ah
<guampa> eso ya es redireccion, no bloqueo
<l10> en otras palabras, creo!!, todo lo que intente fugarse por otros puertos, sea eliminado
<l10> yo me encargare de configurar algunos programas para que sean redireccionados ;)
<l10> guampa: como vez?
<guampa> no te puedo ayudar con implementar eso, no es nada facil y ya se va mucho mas alla de una simple consulta sobre firewall
<l10> guampa: el tuto que estoy viendo parece hacerlo facil: iptables -A OUTPUT -dest [Destino(s)] -j DROP
<l10> pero no hay problema, investigare ;)
<guampa> ;)
<Guest73820> www.google.com
<Guest73820> www.google.com
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hola, tengo un problema de flash y chrome, los videos de youtube me van a toda vela
<Goku> ok
<Gosset_Inofensiu> el ubuntu-tweak tiene una opcion de elimnar paquetes inecesarios
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no se si fiarme demasiado de esta herramienta
<Gosset_Inofensiu> como arreglo el problema del flash dentro de chrome?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> tengo la Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202 version
<Gosset_Inofensiu> y Versió 19.0.1084.52 de GC
<GridCube> Gosset_Inofensiu, sudo apt-get autoremove
<Gosset_Inofensiu> autoremove que
<Gosset_Inofensiu> creo que falla esto: /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ya me ocurrió hace unos meses y no recuerdo cómo lo solucioné
<GridCube> Gosset_Inofensiu, ah
<saranpio> hola buenas tardes
<GridCube> desactiva la aceleracion por hardware Gosset_Inofensiu
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ?
<GridCube> para que el flash ande mejor
<Ubunter0> Gosset_Inofensiu: y tienen sonidos los videos o animaciones?
<GridCube> !hola | saranpio
<kubot> saranpio: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no
<saranpio> como hago para ver una ventana que minimizada que no me aparace en la barra de linux
<Gosset_Inofensiu> y ahora veo que no puedo habrir el amd catalyst control center
<Ubunter0> Gosset_Inofensiu: mira a ver por si acaso que no sea problema de sonido
<GridCube> saranpio, alt-tab
<Gosset_Inofensiu> todo esto tiene que venir luego de haber limpiado los paquetes innecesarios desde ubuntu tweak
<Ubunter0> Gosset_Inofensiu: a mi me pasó al actualizar al 12.04, era que no tenia bien configurado algo del sonido
<Gosset_Inofensiu> aha
<Gosset_Inofensiu> voy a probar el sondio
<Gosset_Inofensiu> efectivamente me he euqdado sin sonido
<Gosset_Inofensiu> puta mierda de ubuntu-tweak-took janitor
<saranpio> que paso
<GridCube> !lenguaje | Gosset_Inofensiu
<kubot> Gosset_Inofensiu: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<Gosset_Inofensiu> de hecho el sistema ya ni me abre los audios
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ya es la 2a vez que peto el 12.04
<Gosset_Inofensiu> es mas inestable que la...
<Gosset_Inofensiu> estoy en gnome-fallback
<Gosset_Inofensiu> bueno voy a reiniciar
<saranpio> hola ayuda por favor
<saranpio> instale la ultima version de wine no la version estable y ahora me salen muchos mensajes de error, como hago para borrar completamente todo los que instalo el wine
<Gosset_Inofensiu> total que  me he cargado la grafica HDMI
<Gosset_Inofensiu> con lo que me costo instalar los drivers privativos
<Ubunter0> saranpio: con sudo apt-get --purge remove wine deberia ser suficiente
<saranpio> gracias Ubunter0
<Ubunter0> ok
<Ubunter0> de nada
<yahqod> holass gente bonita linuxera
<SergioMeneses> alguien ha manejado vpn en ubuntu?
<noback> ???
#ubuntu-es 2012-05-27
<Harpagornis> Buenas
<Harpagornis> sabeis de algún software para convertir a formato webm o ogg?
<Harpagornis> $ ffmpeg -i movie.avi -vcodec libvpx -acodec libvorbis -f webm movie.webm
<Harpagornis> gracias Harpagornis
<Harpagornis> de nada hombre , para eso estamos
<Souchiro> hasta el lunes :D
<ellocofray> Hola
<ellocofray> Quiero evitar que tomcat inicie cuando mi servidor (vps dattatec) reinicia. Veo que el llamado al script está en S99local. Pero no entiendo por que está puesto en varios Runlevels. ¿No debería estar solo en uno?
<ellocofray> ¿Se pregunta por aca?
<guampa> ellocofray: puede estar en varios
<m4v> ellocofray: ubuntu siempre tuvo los runlevels 2-6 configurados igual, pero solo se usa el 2
<ellocofray> guampa: está en rc2,3 y 4. ¿Donde debería comentar la línea para evitar el inicio del proceso?
<m4v> ellocofray: igual ya con upstart creo que no se usa mucho y está por compatibilidad nada más.
<m4v> ellocofray: tomcat usa upstart?
<guampa> ellocofray: si el sistema usa upstart trata de encontrar primero si se inicia con un script de upstart (estan en /etc/init)
<guampa> si es compatible con sysvinit lo podes manejar con update-rc.d
<ellocofray> m4v: la verdad es que no se. Solo quiero quitarlo ya que me lo pusieron instalado cuando contraté el server y ocupa mucha memoria, y no lo uso.
<m4v> ellocofray: que ubuntu estas usando? en 12.04 usa upstart
<m4v> ellocofray: porque no lo desinstalas entonces?
<m4v> apt-get remove tomcat
<ellocofray> m4v: no quise quitarlo por miedo a que luego ocurra algo inesperado
<ellocofray> voy a investigar lo que me apuntan
<ellocofray> ahora les digo
<m4v> mh, es tomcat6 o tomcat7
<guampa> ellocofray: borralo, o update-rc.d o /etc/init/*, o algunos tienen para decir en /etc/default que no se inicie, no se bien el tomcat
<guampa> que inesperado puede pasar? tenes corriendo alguna aplicacion en el tomcat?
<ellocofray> todos los runlevels apuntaban a rc.local asi que comenté ahi el arranque de tomcat y reinicie. No volvio a aparecer
<ellocofray> Tengo una consulta sobre Centos5. Soy muy nuevo con esto del IRC. hay algún canal especifico en español?
<sergio> Hola a todos
<Guest36017> Hola a todos
<alfonso> buenos dias
<alfonso> estoy intentando visualizar esta pagina http://www.dibujotecnico.com/saladeestudios/practicasytest/normalizacion/reprenordecuer/Ivisupiezas/pieza01.php
<alfonso> y en la ventana del dibujo sale un mensaje que falta un plugin de java
<alfonso> lo he intentado instalar siguiendo esta y otras paginas de ayuda y he sido incapaz de instalarlo
<alfonso> si alguien me puede orientar lo agrdezco
<alfonso> estoy en ubuntu 10.04 con gnome
<alfonso> esta es la guía, que no lo había puesto http://www.ubuntu-guia.com/2010/05/instalar-la-ultima-version-de-java-para.html
<alfonso> hola hay alguien por aquí ?
<mimecar> cual es la duda concreta?
<mimecar> usas ubuntu 10.04?
<alfonso> mimecar: si
<mimecar> donde está el problema?
<alfonso> sigo intentado soluciones ahora estoy con otra
<alfonso> que al instalar el paquete sun-java6-plugin y sun-java-jre me dice que no encuentra ningun paquete candidato a la instalación
<mimecar> ubuntu quería sacar java hace tiempo
<alfonso> tengo activado el repositorio canonical lucid-partner
<alfonso> creo que lo he escrito bien XD
<alfonso> mimecar: ya lo he solucionado gracias de todas formas
<mimecar> ok
<alfonso> por lo que decias que ubuntu queria sacar java
<alfonso> a que te refieres
<alfonso> que no va dar el servicio de java
<mimecar> que usará el open jdk
<alfonso> y si es así, no se van a poder visuaizar paginas con java que tendremos que hacer desde ubuntu?
<mimecar> usar el open jdk
<alfonso> ok
<mimecar> también querían quitar Mono
<alfonso> y cual pondran en su defecto
<mimecar> para mono nada
<alfonso> pero el quitarlo es porque son aplicaciones provativas o porque ?
<mimecar> algo parecido
<alfonso> ok
<alfonso> bueno yo no lo utilizo pero si es asi es una pena, que le vamos a hacer
<alfonso> hasta luego
<javier__> muy buenas
<javier__> alguien que haya hecho un upgrade desde lucid y siga con gnome classic ?
<javier__> no se que combinaciones de teclado utilizar para minimizar todas las ventanas / mostrar el escritorio
<javier__> y busco y encuentro para unity y para gnome-shell
<javier__> pero para gnome-classic no me funciona ctrl - alt - d
<javier__> y no se como asignar de nuevo la combinación de teclado que tenía en lucid
<mimecar> haz tu mismo la asociación de teclas
<javier__> mimecar, gracias
<javier__> donde lo hago
<mimecar> en la configuración del teclado
<javier__> ya
<javier__> en esas estoy
<javier__> pero cual es el comando que tengo que agregar para ello
<javier__> la orden
<mimecar> no hay ningún comando
<mimecar> buscas lo que quieres hacer y haces la asociación de teclas
<javier__> si he podido asociar lanzar aplicaciones desde esta  ventana pero mostrar el escritorio no se como
<mimecar> revisa todas las categorías que tiene gnome 3 para el teclado
<javier__> donde puedo revisarlas mimecar?
<mimecar> ... abres la aplicación de teclado
<javier__> es que para mi que como cambié los atajos en lucid
<mimecar> y mira todas las categorias
<javier__> son pocas las que salen
<javier__> y no esta la de minimizar todas las ventanas
<javier__> o mostrar escritorio
<mimecar> si que está en gnome 3
<javier__> o por lo menos yo no la veo
<javier__> tu lo tienes?
<javier__> que orden te sale a ti?
<mimecar> no estoy en linux ahora
<javier__> Ah
<javier__> ok
<javier__> gracias mimecar
<javier__> es que es una tontería pero me esta jodiendo :)
<mimecar> qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<javier__> he hecho un upgrade de lucid a precise
<javier__> y casi todo bien
<javier__> excepto alguna tontería
<javier__> pero la única que me esta jodiendo es esta
<javier__> que el mostrar escritorio desde teclado lo utilizo mucho
<mimecar> lo tienes en la configuración del teclado
<javier__> debo estar tonto
<javier__> porque no lo veo
<javier__> :(
<javier__> en las opciones desde la ventana que tu me indicads
<javier__> tengo las siguientes categorías : acceso universal,capturas de pantalla,lanzadores, navegación, sistema , sonidos y medios, ventanas y combinaciones personalizadas
<javier__> resuelto
<javier__> perdon
<javier__> que es que no me acostumbro a que la barra de desplazamiento no salga...
<javier__> ya lo he encontrado
<javier__> era ctrl + super + d
<mimecar> ok
<javier__> sabes como se puede cambiar este comportamiento
<javier__> ?
<mimecar> ... has probado lo obvio?
<javier__> jajaj
<javier__> no :)
<javier__> que es lo obvio?
<mimecar> doble click sobre la tecla...
<javier__> no no, me he expresado mal
<javier__> me refiero a que como cambiar que en las aplicaciones la barra de desplazar salga entera no solo cuando posiciones el puntero del ratón encima
<cousteau> a lo mejor se puede hacer cambiando el tema
<javier__> aunque entiendo la lógica de este cambio, que es para optimizar el sitio en pantalla...
<javier__> no me acostumbro
<javier__> y me pasa lo que me ha pasado en con los atajos de teclado que pienso que no hay mas opciones al no ver la barra
<cousteau> (yo hace tiempo ya vi una cosa parecida...  pero éste lo probé y no me gusta; no se puede hacer clic con el botón central en la barra)
<javier__> bueno en fin
<javier__> que me tocará adaptarme
<javier__> :P
<javier__> soy animalico de costumbres...
<javier__> ;)
<javier__> la verdad es que me temía lo peor al hacer la actualización y ha salido todo como la seda
<javier__> :P
<javier__> alguno utiliza el plugin de repeat-one de rhytmbox ?
<mimecar> si tenías un backup de los datos no hay problemas
<javier__> mimecar llevo unos cuantos años haciendo upgrades  y este ha sido el que mejor se ha completado
<javier__> chapo por ubuntu
<javier__> ;)
<javier__> o por lo menos con este pc....
<javier__> no se si es que han mejorado ellos o yo en la compra de hardware ;)
<javier__> o ambos :)
<javier__> mimecar, cousteau gracias por vuestra atención  :)
<cousteau> javier__, búscalo en google...  estaba mirando a ver
<cousteau> http://shuffleos.com/1187/classic-overlay-scroll-bar-ubuntu/
<cousteau> creo que es cosa de desinstalar un paquete
<javier__> cousteau muchas gracias
<javier__> voy a verlo
<javier__> ya me estaba dando por vencido
<javier__> bueno y es que la verdad creo que lo de optimizar el espacio de ventana esta bien
<javier__> así que no se si será mejor adaptarse
<cousteau> yo no lo veo tan práctico...  al menos para ventanas que no están maximizadas
<cousteau> (se podría poner esa opción sólo para ventanas maximizadas o algo así)
<javier__> es que cuando estas con inkscape por ejemplo yo me guío mucho con las posiciones de las barras para saber en que parte del dibujo estoy
<javier__> y por ejemplo lo que me ha pasado con el atajo de teclado ha sido por que pensaba que no había mas opciones (aunque esto es cuestión de costumbre)
<javier__> pero a veces las cosas que no veo practicas en un inicio conforme las uso le voy encontrado sentido y solo llevo dos días con precise
<javier__> aunque no entiendo los cambios tan bruscos que hace ubuntu entre versiones...
<javier__> la gente para trabajar no quiere que le estén cambiando las cosas cada 6 meses
<javier__> :P
<javier__> pero es que aun de lts en lts hay demasiados cambios
<javier__> a nivel empresarial tiene que ser brutal el saltar de versión
<javier__> no me imagino a un administrativo reaprendiendo tanta cosa :)
<javier__> aunque con gnome-classic lo han hecho bastante bien
<mimecar> javier__: gnome classic no existe en la 12.04
<mimecar> ni en gnome 3
<javier__> mmmm
<javier__> y que estoy usando yo entonces?
<javier__> ;)
<mimecar> un modo reducido de gnome 3
<mimecar> que con el tiempo desaparecerá
<javier__> creo que al hacer un upgrade desde lucid te configura un gnome-panel que es como gnome-classic no?
<mimecar> tienes el panel de gnome
<javier__> eso es
<mimecar> pero no estas usando gnome 2
<javier__> ya ya
<javier__> se que es gnome 3
<javier__> pero la interfaz es la misma que gnome-classic
<mimecar> cuando quiten el modo fallback de gnome 3
<mimecar> ya no lo tendrás
<javier__> mmm
<javier__> espero que permitan seguir usando un entorno similar
<javier__> o parecido
<javier__> si no lxde o xfce serán mi destino ;)
<javier__> mimecar que utilizas tu?
<mimecar> gnome shell y kde
<mimecar> uso los dos entornos
<javier__> kde en ubuntu?
<mimecar> no uso ubuntu
<mimecar> pero puedes poner kde en ubuntu sin problemas
<javier__> que usas?
<javier__> ya ya
<javier__> si use kubuntu pero no me terminaba de convencer ... aunque me parece el entorno mas avanzado en ubuntu no me parece bien integrado
<javier__> igual es sensación mía
<javier__> cuando empezo el cambio a kde 4 empece a usar gnome
<javier__> y aun no se como no puede existir un ctrl - z en nautilus
<javier__> ;)
<javier__> por cierto sabes como recuperar el botón de ir arriba en nautilus?
<mimecar> botón de ir arriba?
<javier__> si
<javier__> antes en nautilus a parte de las flechas de ir hacia adelante o atras, tambien estaba el de subir en el arborl de directorios
<javier__> y ahora no existe
<javier__> no se si me explico
<javier__> que hoy estoy un poco espeso
<mimecar> tomate un par de litros de café
<javier__> en esas estouy
<javier__> :)
<javier__> con la segunda taza
<javier__> :P
<javier__> mimecar que distro utilizas?
<mimecar> fedora
<javier__> mi asignatura pendiente :)
<javier__> mas ligera que ubuntu ?
<javier__> como la notas?
<mimecar> diferente
<javier__> en esta actualización de ubuntu de lucid a precise si no me convencía la segunda opción era fedora, la tercera debian testing
<javier__> pero oye de momento no me puedo quejar ;)
<pedr0> Hola
<cousteau> javier__, la flecha de subir supongo que la quitarían porque con la tira de carpetas esa que sale arriba no hace falta
<cousteau> "subir" simplemente es "hacer clic en una carpeta que esté más arriba"
<cousteau> y si no, Alt-↑ supongo que servirá
<pedr0> Hola a todos
<cousteau> (y si no te gusta ubuntu...  puedes probar XFCE, o xubuntu directamente, se parece bastante al entorno clásico)
<cousteau> o/ pedr0
<pedr0> hola cousteau
<pedr0> puedo hacer una pregunta?
<cousteau> pues acabas de hacer una así que parece que sí  :)
<pedr0> jajaja ok
<pedr0> estoy usando el Ubuntu 10.04
<javier__> cousteau lo de alt + arriba lo utilizo, pero por ejemplo en el portatil que lo utilizo practicamente solo en la cama casi no utilizo el teclado, pero suelo tener la barra de navegación en vez de la barra de carpetas que indicas...
<pedr0> y me gustaria desactivar el scrollbar de gedit
<javier__> rarezas que tiene uno :)
<cousteau> javier__, ahm, claro
<cousteau> pedr0, cómo desactivar el scrollbar?
<javier__> lo de xfce en ubuntu lo utilice en el ordenador que utiliza mi abuelo desde hardy
<javier__> hasta lucid
<pedr0> cousteau, osea no quiero tener la barra de desplazamiendo
<javier__> perdr0 la del lateral?
<cousteau> pedr0, pues ni idea de cómo se puede hacer...  ¿por qué no?
<pedr0> claro, horizontal y vertical
<mimecar> pedr0: por qué quieres quitar la barra?
<pedr0> lo que pasa es de que no me gusta
<mimecar> y que quieres poner en lugar de la barra?
<pedr0> a no ser que exista algun modo que sea como el del ubuntu 11
<javier__> voy a intentar entender lo que te pasa, tienes un texto muy grande y sin saltos de línea y tienes que hacer scroll para leerlo?
<mimecar> en la 10.04 no se si lo tienes
<pedr0> lo que pasa es de que solo voy a usar las flechas para desplazarme
<pedr0> quiero algo asi como la opcion de un terminal el cual tiene show scrollbar
<javier__> perdr0 ni idea, lo siento
<cousteau> a lo mejor prefieres gvim como editor?
<cousteau> huy, ese también tiene barra...
<pedr0> como es el gvim?
<pedr0> es por consola como el vim?
<cousteau> no, es gráfico y tiene botones y demás...  pero es prácticamente vim
<pedr0> voy a buscar en google para ver q tal es
<pedr0> pero se le podra quitar la barra?
<cousteau> me parece que no...  es que como se controla mucho por teclado pensé que no tendría ni barra, pero estaba equivocado
<cousteau> solución cutre:  ¿y si estiras la ventana para que la barra quede fuera del espacio visible?
<pedr0> lo voy a probar d todas maneras
<pedr0> mmm la cosa es de que no quiero usar el puntero
<pedr0> todo va a ser por teclado
<pedr0> tambien lo voy a utilizar con pantalla completa
<mimecar> puedes usar gedit sin usar el ratón
<cousteau> http://imagebin.org/214055 algo así
<cousteau> sólo vas a usar teclado?  seguro que no quieres vim?
<pedr0> en vim se puede utilizar varias pestañas?
<pedr0> lo malo q el vim lo veo muy complicado con la conbinacion de teclas
<mimecar> nano es más sencillo
<mimecar> aunque dejar de usar gedit por la barra de desplazamiento...
<pedr0> otra opcion fue utilizar el notepad++
<pedr0> pero tambien se ve la barra
<mimecar> tienes editores en linux antes que usar wine con el notepad++
<cousteau> yo prefiero geany a notepad++, incluso cuando estoy en windows
<javier__> geany es una maravilla en sencillez y rapidez :)
<javier__> desde mi punto de vista
<pedr0> geany?
<pedr0> investigare :D
<mimecar> pedr0: tiene barras :P
<pedr0> mmm no tiene la opcion de ocultar barras?
<mimecar> las barras en tu equipo son tan anchas?
<javier__> yo queriendo ponerlas y pedr0 quitarlas :)
<javier__> para gustos :)
<pedr0> jajajaja xD
<pedr0> es que es para un proyecto
<pedr0> necesito el editor de texto en pantalla completa y solo tiene que estar visible el texto
<mimecar> las barras te van a salir igual
<pedr0> no tiene que tener menus, barras, etx
<javier__> pero para que quieres que este visible el texto?
<mimecar> pueden ser un poco más estrechas, pero las vas a tener
<pedr0> es como si estubiera con pantalla completa en un terminal
<pedr0> solo es texto y nada de opciones, menus, barra, etc
<pedr0> en el terminal se puede ocultar todo
<mimecar> cómo sabrás entonces en que parte estas del archivo
<mimecar> si no tienes nada que lo indique?
<mimecar> prueba y error?
<javier__> con la biblioteca que me han recomendado antes aquí liboverlay-scrollbar pero creo que no esta en lucid
<javier__> puedes hacerlas finas...
<javier__> pero cuando te acerques con el puntero aparecerá un scroll fino
<pedr0> esa libreria como lo instalo?
<javier__> en lucid no se siquiera si existe
<javier__> sudo aptitude search liboverlay-scrollbar
<javier__> en un terminal
<pedr0> lucid es un editor de texto?
<mimecar> pedr0: actualiza tu versión de ubuntu
<javier__> lucid : versión 10.04 de ubuntu
<javier__> creo que es la que tienes no?
<pedr0> claro la 10.04
<javier__> pues eso es lucid
<javier__> la bibilioteca no se si esta en lucid
<javier__> busca en synaptic
<pedr0> creo que no
<javier__> liboverlay-scrollbar
<javier__> a ver si te sale algo
<pedr0> solo esta para 11
<javier__> ok
<javier__> bueno gente... me voy a comer
<javier__> gracias a todos
<pedr0> gracias javier__
<pedr0> bueno estamos en linux supongo que se puede modificar algo
<pedr0> :D
<javier__> si
<javier__> ;)
<javier__> es lo bueno
<javier__> aunque a veces para cambiar algo la puedes liar parda
<javier__> yo soy muy manazas
<javier__> ;)ç
<javier__> ciao
<pedr0> bye
<pedr0> alguien mas en linea que me pueda ayudar?
<mimecar> actualiza tu versión de ubuntu
<mimecar> si no quieres las barras
<pedr0> tengo muxas cosas instaladas en este ubuntu :(
<pedr0> puedo tener 2 ubuntus aqui?
<pedr0> estoy en una netbook
<mimecar> usa un editor de texto de consola
<pedr0> si pero otro compañero quiere que el editor de texto reconosco el tipo de lenguaje de programacion
<pedr0> eso creo que solo lo hace el vim
<pedr0> pero mi compañero dice que es muy tedioso
<pedr0> mucha conbinacion de teclas
<mimecar> eso ya lo hacen los editores de consola
<cousteau> sí, vamos, eso de reconocer el tipo de archivo es una cosa rarísima que no hace casi ningún editor de texto
<cousteau> que yo conozca sólo lo hacen gedit, vim, nano, geany, eclipse, codeblocks, scite, notepad++...
<cousteau> y bueno, todos los editores que no sean el block de notas o leafpad
<cousteau> y quizá ed
<mimecar> pedr0: qué problemas tienen esos editores?
<pedr0> bueno habra que acostumbrase a vim :D
<mimecar> .... hay más editores aparte de vim
<mimecar> si no quieres leerlo es otra cosa
<pedr0> que tipo de editores en consola aparte de vim existen?
<cousteau> nano
<pedr0> creo que mejor voy a usar un tiempo el vim
<pedr0> si no me adapto utilizo otro
<mimecar> como quieras
<cousteau> pedr0, o usa gedit y cambia el tamaño de la fuente para que quepan más letras
<pedr0> buena idea
<pedr0> voy a ver si no me quedo ciego en el intento xD
<Exio> pedr0: que resolucion tenes?
<mimecar> pedr0: entonces tendrás más tiempo las barras !!!!
<pedr0> Exio tengo una resolucion de 1024 x 600
<Exio> yo tambien estoy con esa resolucion, y no tengo problemas con las barras
<pedr0> yo estoy en una netbook y ps me aparecen las  b
<pedr0>   barras que no quiero
<Exio> que barras? las de desplazamiento o alguna extra?
<mimecar> pedr0: esos barras también te salen en todos los programas no?
<pedr0> si pero no me importan que salgan los otros programas, solo quiero que no salgan en el editor de texto
<mimecar> ok, usa nano / vim
<mimecar> y no tendrás barras
<Exio> pero tanto por una letra mas?
<pedr0> he puesto tamaño de letra a 8 y se ve muy chico xD
<Exio> yo uso la letra "Terminus" a 10
<pedr0> ya mucha cosa, me voy a quedar con el vim, tengo mucho por avanzar :)
<mimecar> te vas a lo complicado
<pedr0> no me queda de otra, son las 7:43 de la mañana y no he dormido nada
<mimecar> si te queda otra
<mimecar> vas a usar vim que es más complejo que nano
<pedr0> el nano tiene para colorear los diferentes lenguajes de programacion?
<Exio> si
<pedr0> mmm puedo tener 2 ubuntus en una netbook?
<Exio> si
<mimecar> puedes tener los que quieras
<Exio> particiones, puedes tener los que quieras, las versiones que sean, etc
<pedr0> mmmm no puedo actualizar la version del gnome de este ubuntu?
<mimecar> no
<Exio> si, actualizando el ubuntu :P
<pedr0> jajajaja ok :(
<cousteau> pedr0, cámbiale la resolución a 1040x600 y ya está
<pedr0> pero la barra vertical de desplazamiento de todas maneras va a estar entre mas largo sea el codigo o el texto ingresado en gedit
<pedr0> no existe algun plugin que lo desactive?
<mimecar> no es una función "lógica" para un editor de texto
<pedr0> entonces habra que modificar el codigo de gedit para desactivarlo
<mimecar> o simplemente usar la barra
<mimecar> no quieres actualizar ubuntu, no quieres barras, usa nano / vim
<pedr0> es que para el proyecto que se tiene pensado no tiene que estar la barra
<cousteau> pedr0, pues con esos requisitos tan raros...  sí, hackea el código, no veo otra
<pedr0> si ps jajajaja
<Exio> igual, a todo esto, pensas comprarte un celular y usar el editor desde ahi?
<Exio> o un tablet, pero un tablet hay mas resolucion …
<pedr0> no tengo dinero para comprarme algo :(
<pedr0> todo por un proyecto :;
<pedr0> :(}
<cousteau> pero para qué necesitas eso?
<pedr0> es para una aplicacion el cual no va a tener puntero, solo se va ha utilizar teclas y si aparece la barra de desplazamiento seria algo ilogico en dicha aplicacion que tenemos pensado
<Exio> … y buscabas un app grafica
<Exio> preinstalale pendacytl (si asi se llamaba) a ffx y un elinks!
<pedr0> pendacytl?
<Exio> es un addon para manejar ffx como si fuera "vim" es el sucesor de vimperator
<cousteau> Exio, prueba Conkeror
<Exio> cousteau: emacs vs vim?
<pedr0> mmmmm
<cousteau> pedr0, la barra de desplazamiento no es tan ilógica porque además de servir para desplazar sirve para mostrar dónde estás
<pedr0> bueno si, pero la cosa es de que no lo quiero
<Tuxson> Hola alguien sabe que pasó con planetubuntu en español? No aparece la página
<pedr0> estoy descargando el codigo fuente de gedit, voy a ver si puedo hacer algo
<aguitel> Tuxson, no funciona
<Tuxson> aguitel gracias por el dato
<aguitel> de nada
<fabio> hola, estoy usando duplicity y tengo una pregunta
<fabio> alguno lo usa para sus backups?
<fabio> ayer hice un full de mi home, esta mañana he hecho un incremental que ha durado 10 minutos, y luego he hecho otro incremental, y lleva 4 horas
<fabio> el pirmer incremental hizo 160 volumenes
<fabio> y ahora lleva 4000
<fabio> y el full son 9000
<fabio> he estado durmiendo asi que no se que ha podido pasar
<fabio> porke el home no ha cambiado mucho
 * xoan buenas
<ShadowByte> buenas me podrian decir porque la clave de root al iniciar ubuntu 12.04 no es necesario?
<tecno> hola shadow preguntar por la clave para inicar el login ??
<tecno> puede q no te la pida por q no le pusistes clave a tu sistema o por q marcastes la casilla de inicar sesion automaticamente
<Deckon> ShadowByte, por que root esta descativado por default
<ShadowByte> no no
<ShadowByte> le puse clave
<ShadowByte> recien me la pide cuando quiero instalar algo
<Deckon> te refieres al usuario?
<ShadowByte> claro root
<ShadowByte> porque la idea es esta
<Deckon> ShadowByte, no una cosa es la clabe para tu usuario y otra es la de root
<tecno> shadow le pusistes clave a t us sitema cuando lo instalastes o no?
<ShadowByte> tener clave para que no la agarre mi hermana X'D
<Deckon> usuario no es root
<ShadowByte> ya saben no estudia y tiene muchas bajas
<ShadowByte> a ok ok
<ShadowByte> como hago para ponerla etonces?
<tecno> vete a usuarios y grupos
<ShadowByte> una pregunta
<ShadowByte> poruqe me perdio un poco con el 12.04
<ShadowByte> donde puedo poner asi como el inicio de windws
<ShadowByte> pero en ubuntu
<Deckon> ya no se puede
<ShadowByte> que aparezcan categorias
<ShadowByte> aaaaaa ok
<Deckon> tendrias que instalar otro entorno para tener de nuevo algo asi
<ShadowByte> gnome?
<ShadowByte> KDE
<tecno> exactamente yo tengo cinnamon ese es el entorno q aparece asi pro categorias como windwos
<Deckon> gnome ya tienes solo que en su version 3
<tecno> shadow prueba cinnamon excelente entorno
<ShadowByte> miren subo una iamgen quisiera algo como esto
<ShadowByte> pero este es en el 10.4
<ShadowByte> show it!!!
<ShadowByte> http://imagebin.org/214066
<Deckon> rayos, ni idea que sea esa cosa
<ShadowByte> XD
<tecno> parace una extension del gnome3
<xoan> ShadowByte: es la interfaz netbook
<ShadowByte> si
<Deckon> pero eso parece gnome2
<ShadowByte> desidansen
<ShadowByte> XD
<tecno> gnome2 con gnome-shell xD
<tecno> shadow mira la mia
<tecno> http://i46.tinypic.com/14ay41w.png
<ShadowByte> como mucho recurso esa?
<xoan> ShadowByte: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR
<tecno> mucho recurso o.O
<tecno> consume menos q el unity y consume lo mismo q el gnome3
<ShadowByte> es esa xoan si
<tecno> no consume nada la verdad
<tecno> shadow te gusto esa??
<xoan> ShadowByte: pero ya no está en desarrollo, creo; unity es similar y mejor
<ShadowByte> osea
<ShadowByte> apt-get install unity y al carajo
<tecno> xoan q no esta en desarrollo??
<ShadowByte> se hace solo?
<xoan> tecno: unr
<tecno> shadow quieres el entorno q tengo yo?
<tecno> unr????
<xoan> tecno: mira el enlace que puse antes para ShadowByte, anda
<ShadowByte> pasa que es para net y aquella es pc
<ShadowByte> :S
<xoan> no quiere gnome-shell, quiere unr
<tecno> la mia no es gnome-shell es cinnamon xD
<ShadowByte> me gustan las dos pero voy a la que coma menos recursos
<ShadowByte> cual es?
<Deckon> ShadowByte, instala lxde
<tecno> shadow lxde o xfce
<tecno> una de esas dos no consume nada
<ShadowByte> perfecto :gordofriki: instalare lxde
<ShadowByte> apt-get install lxde?
<Deckon> si
<ShadowByte> y reescribiria la que tiene ahora no?
<tecno> no
<ShadowByte> o desintala la que trae por defecto ubuntu?
<tecno> tienes q cerrar sesion y en el panel de logeo escojer al inetrfaz q vaz a iniciar
<ShadowByte> aaa claro claro
<Deckon> pero vas a tener los 2 entornos
<ShadowByte> Si necesitaba algo mas liviano porque la integrada que tiene aquella pc falla y ya varias veces se ha bloqueado con la pantalla blanca
<tecno> este ubuntu 12.04 es algo inestable u.u
<ShadowByte> no se si es inestabilidad de la distro o es mi pc
<tecno> puede ser inestabilidad
<ShadowByte> mother of inestabilidad 8--/
<tecno> yo eh encontrado muchos bugs y aveces se me reinicia el entorno solo
<Deckon> revisa los logs tecno
<ShadowByte> consejo: instalate 10.04?
<tecno> shadow el 12.04 es lts solo hay q esperar q pase el tiempo y ya iran arreglando todo
<ShadowByte> ok
<ShadowByte> si por 5 años
<ShadowByte> ok hare eso  cuando salga mi hermana del puto facebok
<ShadowByte> y despues vere lo de la contraseña
<tecno> ajajajajjaaja
<ShadowByte> aah otra cosa
<tecno> tenia 300 actualizaciones O.o
<ShadowByte> eeeh como se llama el programa que es unos binoculares para buscar archivos
<ShadowByte> ?
<tecno> la verdad no conozco ese programa
<ShadowByte> porque ando medio embolado
<ShadowByte> queria buscar la carpeta de python
<ShadowByte> digoooooo
<ShadowByte> de virtual box
<ShadowByte> que nos e uqe le paso  a la configurcion que se jodio y no me reconoce la maquina
<ShadowByte> pero eso es otro tema
<Deckon> supongo te refieres a catfish?
<tecno> por lo general la carpeta de la maquina virtual se guarda en home
<tecno> regreso enseguida tengo q reiniciar actualice kernel xD
<ShadowByte> lol
<ShadowByte> puse catfish y me aparecio trmendo pescao
<ShadowByte> xDdD
<ShadowByte> :yaoming:
<Deckon> si usas compiz hay otros buscadores semanticos muy coquetos
<Deckon> synapse siempre gusto, lo malo es que necesita compiz
<ShadowByte> to descargando lxde para probar en la net
<tecno> listo ya reinicie sistema actualizado, ahora el desayuno
<ShadowByte> che si actualizas el kernel te puede cagar la pc?
<Deckon> a que te refieres?
<tecno> no me puede cagar la pc el sistema pero no la pc y eso depende se te jode si digamos estas actaulizando y se te va la luz
<Deckon> que si el sistema puede darte fallos?
<Deckon> mentira
<ShadowByte> exacto
<ShadowByte> mentira
<ShadowByte> X'D
<ShadowByte> digo si se hace inestable el so
<ShadowByte> por incompatibilidades
<tecno> estas actualizando kernel y s ete va la luz y alto fallo te da el sistema xD
<Exio> tecno: tienes los kernels anteriores…
<Deckon> ShadowByte, a lo mucho lo que te pueda pesar es que pierdas algun elemento que salga del soporte del kernel
<tecno> exio siempre borro los kernels anteriores
<Deckon> o por ejemplo si algun modulo no es soportado por el kernel o viceversa
<Exio> eso lo puedes hacer sin todavia tener el kernel nuevo?
<ShadowByte> ok
<tecno> exio cuando actualizo un kernel nuevo borro el viejo al instante
<ShadowByte> oigan
<Deckon> tecno, eso es una mala idea
<ShadowByte> esto me afecta indirectamente? E: Falta el directorio '/var/log/apt/'.
<tecno> ok regreso enseguida mi desayuno me espera
<tecno> deckon yo se q es mala idea epro los kernels viejos me ocupan espacio
<mimecar> tecno: cuanto disco duro libre tienes?
<Deckon> si y cuando te falle el nuevo vas a rogar por tener uno viejo
<tecno> mimecar no se cuanto tengo libre la verdad
<Deckon> ShadowByte, no en realidad pero tampoco es normal
<Exio> tecno: pero hablamos de un punto donde todavia no "tenes" el nuevo kernel instalado
<mimecar> los logs del irc pueden dejarte sin espacio libre
<mimecar> deberías saberlo
<tecno> exio pues es imposible borrar un kernel q estas usando
<ShadowByte> mother of logs 8---/
<tecno> solos e peude borrar cuando estes usando otro distinto
<tecno> mimemcar tengo un disco pequeño de solo 1tb :/
<Exio> tecno: no es imposible
<mimecar> tecno: si tu disco sólo tiene 1 TB....
<Exio> tecno: "pequeño"? ¬¬
<tecno> si es pequeño
<mimecar> está claro que el kernel ocupa la mayor parte de tu espacio libre
<mimecar> y
<mimecar> tecno: con ese espacio, que borres un kernel antiguo no tiene sentido
<tecno> no me gusta guardar nada de esos kernels viejso aparte por q se llena el grub de mas opciones
<mimecar> entonces no digas que lo borras por el espacio que ocupan
<mimecar> siempre debes tener un par de kernels de reserva
<Exio> tecno: tienes mucho HD… pensa que hay gente que todavia sigue con sus discos de 30~, 80 o 160 gb !
<tecno> exio no creas q 1tb hoy en dia es mucho
<Deckon> ya dejenle, algun dia necesitara un kernel viejo por las malas y quedara este log para el recuerdo
<tecno> ademas tengo 2 sistemas tambein etngo widnwos
<tecno> y pues solo em queda unas 400gb libres nada mas
<Exio> Deckon: buenisima esa! jaja
<mimecar> tecno: no hace falta que los borres con ese espacio
<Exio> tecno: …
<tecno> mimecar epro igual el grub se me llena de opciones y eso me estresa
<ShadowByte> o como yo que esta mierda tiene 8
<Exio> tecno: borra las entradas
<ShadowByte> LOL
<mimecar> comena las entradas de grub
<Exio> !lenguaje ShadowByte
<kubot> ShadowByte: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<ShadowByte> @kubot pasa que es el lexico de mi pais
<mimecar> ShadowByte: el canal no es tu pais
<tecno> shadow aqui todos tenemos lexico epro respetamos asi q por favor nada de palabras soeces gracias
<ShadowByte> XD
<ShadowByte> si lo se pero es como una costumbre
<ShadowByte> hablar asi :S
<Goku> @kubot
<tecno> vuelvo ahora ire a desayunar ahora si
<ShadowByte> ok creo qeu es suficiente por hoy
<ShadowByte> Gracias y remember this
<ShadowByte> X'D
<Goku> ShadowByte, kubot es un bot
<Goku> no una persona
<Goku> ni nicks saben leer ya.
<ShadowByte> volvere!!!muy pronto cuando me mande alguna otra cag...!!!
<ShadowByte> si ya se
<oPen_syLar> BoF .. tu por aca.? xD
<oPen_syLar> elsimio tu no usabas debian.? o.0
<BoF> oPen_syLar, como va compadre
<oPen_syLar> Goku Exio... bellas como estan..? :**
<oPen_syLar> BoF todo bien xD
<BoF> oPen_syLar, me alegro
<oPen_syLar> no sabia que utilizabas Ubuntu xD
<BoF> oPen_syLar, ubuntu quien yo?
<oPen_syLar> entraste a curiosear como yo.? xD
<BoF> siempre ando por aca
<BoF> por conocidos
<BoF> :)
<Exio> !ot | oPen_syLar
<kubot> oPen_syLar: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<BoF> algo como dices tu "Curosear"
<BoF> xD
<oPen_syLar> xDD
<oPen_syLar> !ot | Exio
<kubot> Exio: Mira lo que dije hace un momento.
<oPen_syLar> xDDDDDDD
<oPen_syLar> kubot++;
<saranpio> hola buenos dias
<saranpio> me ayuda alguien
<GridCube> !alguien | saranpio
<kubot> saranpio: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<saranpio> ?
<saranpio> en donde es mejor instalar un programa
<saranpio> en /home/usuario/programa  o en usr/local/grames?
<GridCube> saranpio, cualquiera
<saranpio> ok
<GridCube> /usr/local/games es una convencion
<GridCube> si queres podes tirarlo ahi
<saranpio> si mejor ahi asi todo en el mismo lungar
<GridCube> si esta ahi podes lanzarlo desde cualquier lado con solo tipear el nombre del ejecutable
<GridCube> si esta en otro lugar pues necesitas todo el path relativo
<saranpio> haaaaa
<GridCube> o podes hacer un alias
<saranpio> con razon no me ando antes
<GridCube> si haces un alias no importa si esta en /usr/local o no
<saranpio> estoy instalando el juego trine 2 vi el video y parece muy bueno
<sebastian> hola, amigos me podrían ayudar a configurar mi salida midi ?
<GridCube> sebastian, salida midi?
<maca> A ver, intentemos
<sebastian> hasta ahora solo pude reproducir midi con tartamudeo...
<sebastian> les cuento un poco lo que estube haciendo..?
<arp-> si
<maca> Pero especifica mas, que es un midi que conecta a un teclado de musica o algo así?
<arp-> salida midi?
<sebastian> empece instalando tuxguitar, y se reproducía mal el sonido, que es en midi...
<arp-> yo conosco entrada midi
<arp-> aps
<arp-> queres reproducir midi's?
<sebastian> arp- no conosco con exactitud los terminos tecnicos, puede ser que hablemos de lo mismo
<maca> yo desconozco del tema
<arp-> queres reprocucir un archivo midi?
<sebastian> como les decía ... primero fue con la reproduccion en el tux, luego hice unas pruebas de reproducción con aplaymidi desde consola y pasaba lo mismo..
<sebastian> arp- si,  eso sería un primer logro
<arp-> ah
<arp-> ok
<sebastian> porque los programas que quiero utulizar usan la reproduccion de midi
<arp-> el tema es ver si esta usando el sintetizador midi
<arp-> necesito un archivo midi para probar primero
<arp-> a ver.. bajo uno
<sebastian> dale , yo tengo uno a mano tambien...
<GridCube> sebastian, en una terminal abri alsamixer y fijate que volumen tiene la salida midi
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> con que nombre aparece.. porque hay varias opciones y ninguna dice midi?
<sebastian> en el alsamixer digo...
<sebastian> GridCube_ aparece una opcion asi MM se llama s-pdif
<GridCube> PCM
<arp-> s-p/dif es otra cosa
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> amigos, no me aparece ningun control de PCM ...
<arp-> nop
<arp-> eso no tiene que ver
<sebastian> y como hago para ver la salida midi ?
<sebastian> cierro el alsamixer nomás ?
<sebastian> arp-_ conseguistes el archivo midi ?
<arp-> si
<arp-> ami tampoco me lo reproduce
<sebastian> ahh, que distribucion usas..
<sebastian> ?
<arp-> el problema es que no encuentra una salida midi
<arp-> ubuntu 11.04
<sebastian> yo xubuntu 11.04
<arp-> estoy viendo
<sebastian> ok
<arp-> dame un seg
<arp-> sebastian:
<sebastian> arp-_ se aca estoy
<arp-> xD
<arp-> listo
<arp-> ya lo arregle
<arp-> ahora reprodusco midis
<arp-> xD
<Virus69> Hay alguna forma efectiva de eliminar los documentos reciente que salen reflejado en el dash?
<sebastian> que grande como hicieste ?
<arp-> pero vas a tener que usar un programa
<Virus69> ponen en riesgo mi info1rmacion
<arp-> determinado para reproducirlos
<sebastian> ok
<arp-> sudo apt-get install timidity
<arp-> luego
<arp-> avisa cuando este eso
<sebastian> mmm, me parece que ya debería estar instalado... a ver me fijo
<sebastian> arp- hecho!
<arp-> ok
<arp-> ahora pon
<arp-> sudo gedit /etc/default/timidity
<arp-> se te abrira el editor con un archivo
<cousteau> gksudo
<sebastian> me parece que en xubuntu no existe gedit
<cousteau> pues leafpad
<arp-> modifica la linea de manera que quede sin el # y con true, osea: TIM_ALSASEQ=trueok
<arp-> perdon TIM_ALSASEQ=true
<sebastian> sería : sudo leafpad /etc/default/timidity ??
<arp-> se
<cousteau> no
<cousteau> gksudo leafpad /etc/default/timidity
<yahqod> alguien sabe de alguna aplicación para programar en C++ en ubuntu, cuál  me recomiendan, algún IDE??'
<sebastian> si ahora se abrio
<arp-> ok
<arp-> la linea te debe quedar: .
<arp-> TIM_ALSASEQ=true
<arp-> sin el # y el true
<sebastian> arp-_ esta linea: # TIM_ALSASEQ=false ?
<arp-> si
<jorge> quisiera saber algo sobre como usar el frostwire, desde ya gracias.
<arp-> la pones en true
<arp-> y le sacas el #
<sebastian> si , hecho
<arp-> ok
<sebastian> lo sierro ?
<arp-> ahora la linea TIM_ALSASEQPARAMS=
<arp-> le pones un #
<arp-> delante
<arp-> para anularla
<jorge> tengo el problema que no baja nada, queda conectando y nada
<jorge> soy novato
<sebastian> quedaría así ? : # TIM_ALSASEQPARAMS="-Os"
<arp-> si
<arp-> asi
<arp-> luego agregas otra linea nueva abajo de todo
<arp-> TIM_ALSASEQPARAMS="-iA -B2,8 -Os1l -s 44100"
<Deckon> frostwire, esa cosa todavia funciona?
<arp-> esa va sin el #
<Deckon> pense que la red lime ya estaba muerta
<jorge> puedes recomendarme algo mejor?
<Deckon> p2p, nop
<jorge> a bue...
<Deckon> hay algunos clones que usan las mismas redes que ares me parece
<Deckon> nicotine cre que es uno
<Deckon> apollon es otro
<sebastian> ya vengo un segundo...
<arp-> :S
<jorge> la mula que tal será? una vez quise pero no pude :(
<jorge> los malditos puertos :(
<Deckon> nunca use las mulas, por que no usas descargas directas o torrents?
<jorge> uso torrents, pero las pag todavia son complicadas
<jorge> no maduró el tema aun creo
<arp-> sebastian:
<jorge> lo suficiente
<jorge> pero lo uso si
<jorge> el qtorrent, y me va como un foguete
<jorge> pero busco algo como el ares tambien
<jorge> como la mula
<yahqod> utilicen tixati
<yahqod> es bueno
<jorge> tixati? que es?
<yahqod> es un cliente p2p torrents y magnet link
<arp-> sebastian:  disculpa, pero debo irme
<yahqod> se los recomiendo
<arp-> sebastian: no puedo esperar mucho mas... debo salir.
<jorge> y el tema con los cortafuegos?
<maca> Yo tengo la mula con ID alta
<jorge> y configuraciones?
<arp-> sebastian:  te dejo por privado, el resto
<yahqod> cual aMule
<maca> en las configuraciones de amule no toque nada
<jorge> me interesa la mula, pero no pude conf nunca
<maca> solo permití los puertos a usar
<maca> puertos de entrada y salida
<maca> y en el router, poner la ip fija en tu pc
<maca> porque a mule funciona con ip fija
<jorge> y como va eso, me interesa saber que es y como hacerlo?
<maca> bueno, vamos por partes
<maca> que has hecho con amule
<maca> has cambiado su configuración?
<jorge> nada, descargarlo y no poder usarlo.. eso hice :)
<sebastian> arp-_ estoy aca , gracias ahora leo el privado
<jorge> no, para nada
<maca> porque te decía que tenías ip baja, no?
<jorge> eso creo... nunca hice nada para no tenerla fija
<maca> a ver, si no tienes la ip alta, no vas a poder descargar o compartir algo como dios manda
<maca> para ello tengo que saber si has configurado firewall
<maca> lo has hecho?
<jorge> que rollo ese tema, en verdad no lo se... :(
<jorge> no nada de firwall
<jorge> no lo he tocao
<maca> escribe en tu terminal sudo iptables -L -v ; copia y pega, para verlo yo
<maca> pegalo en paste ubuntu
<maca> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<maca> lo que dice kubot
<maca> en ese enlace pegas el resultado, y me das el link . Es muy importante saber los puertos que tienes, para saber si tienes que activarlos o no
<jorge> ok, soy lento pero voy
<maca> no hay prisa
<maca> paso a paso
<jorge> ahi fue maca
<maca> dime el link del paste
<maca> que sino no puedo verlos
<jorge> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010213/
<jorge> jeje
<jorge> perdón
<maca> qué pasa?
<maca> es el link correcto?
<jorge> si, es que nunca hice esto
<maca> bueno, vale. Todo bien
<jorge> voy a los porrazos
<maca> AHora quiero saber si estás conectado a cable o por wifi
<jorge> cable
<maca> vale, no hay problema
<maca> Ahora, este paso es crucial
<maca> es importante
<jorge> 0.o
<jorge> ok
<maca> ahora tienes que entrar en la configuración del router. Lo que vamos a hacer es poner una ip fija en tu pc, con la direción MAC. Es decir, que cada vez que inicies internet, el router registra el mac de tu red, y en vez de dar una ip diferente de la anterior, sigues con la misma ip de antes. Luego, el segundo paso, es permitir los puertos que utiliza aMule a esa direción ip de tu pc. Por eso a Mule no funciona con ip dinámica.
<maca> me entendiste?
<maca> Sabes entrar en la configuración de tu router?
<jorge> te entendí perfectamente, y no se configurar el ruter..
<jorge> :(
<ArCoAr> maca: la ip local?
<maca> la ip pública
<maca> bueno. jorge
<jorge> complicao?
<maca> para entrar en tu router tienes que abrir tu navegador web, y escribir la siguiente dirección: 192.168.0.1
<maca> no es nada complicado
<maca> sólo que no conoces
<jorge> ;)
<maca> cómo vas?
<maca> jorge?
<maca> conseguiste entrar en tu router?
<jorge> estoy en eso
<jorge> cargando
<jorge> se agotó el tiempo de espera.. y nada
<maca> si no sale, o que algo va mal dimelo. Normalmente en el router mismo hay una pegatina que dice dirección del router, y te lo dice. Lo digo porque a lo mejor no es como te dije. cada router... mira en la pegatina de tu router
<maca> tiene que haber imperativamente
<jorge> 192.168.0.1
<maca> vale. Pues vuelve a escribirla y dale enter en tu firefox
<maca> o sino, prueba eso (una tontería pero bueno): http://192.168.0.1/
<jorge> ese no, dejame buscar el numero de ip en el contrato..
<maca> no tiene nada que ver con la ip de internet que con la ip del router
<jorge> el que escribí arriba era para que lo corroboraras, pero no es creo el mio
<maca> pues mira ver en la pegatina de tu router
<maca> es impensable que un router no pueda ser configurable. Tiene que haber una direción ip para la configuración del router
<maca> no es nada difícil
<maca>  La mayoría son como los que te dije
<maca> A no ser, que alguien mas, tu familia, las haya cambiado...
<jorge> 192.168.1.1
<jorge> ese es
<maca> pues escribe eso en tu navegador
<jorge> lo hice
<maca> para la configuración del router
<maca> bien
<maca> díme cuando estás listo
<jorge> estoy listo
<maca> genial!! pues dime qué ves, qué opciones ves?
<maca> no todos los routes son iguales al mio
<jorge> me dice bienvenido a config. de su router
<jorge> y algo predeterminado con contraseña
<maca> tienes que dar el usuario y la pass
<maca> lo hiciste?
<jorge> lo hice, estoy adentro supongo
<SergioMeneses> saludos!
<SergioMeneses> mimecar, mira http://ubuntuclassroomes.wordpress.com/2012/05/26/dia-del-usuario-ubuntu-23-de-junio-llamado-a-instructores/
<maca> entonces, dime qué opciones ves
<maca> Hay alguno que dice LAN?
<maca> router lan?
<jorge> interfaz LAN, estado arriba, velocidad 100M/Full Duplex
<maca> busca algo relacionado con "lista de direcciones IP reservadas"
<mimecar> SergioMeneses: ya lo había visto esta tarde
<jorge> y a la izq me dice red, wan, y lan inalambrica
<maca> que es el que se utiliza para segun la direccion MAC asignar una ip fija
<maca> clica en red
<jorge> ok
<maca> en la red se configura todo lo relacionado con puertos ips...
<jorge> wan o lan inalambrica (son las 2 opociones)
<maca> me puedes enviarme un screenshot? para enterarme mejor y ayudarte mejor
<maca> xq a traves de aquí complica mucho
<jorge> me matas con estas cosas, no se que es?
<SergioMeneses> mimecar, ok ok... ya esta paco confirmado
<mimecar> SergioMeneses: el mes de Junio lo tengo bastante completo
<jorge> screenshot?
<SergioMeneses> mimecar, no hay lio...
<maca> vete al navegador en primer plano de tu pantalla. Luego clicas en la tecla print o impr, al lado de F12. Es para sacar una imagen del navegador y poder ver tu router
<maca> me sigue? o te esplico mejor
<jorge> saco una foto aparentemente
<jorge> donde la mando
<maca> sube a google, por ejemplo. en docs. Y luego me mandas un enlace
<maca> así podré ayudarte con mejor seguridad con la imagen
<jorge> no puedo subirlo a google docs
<jorge> maca
<jorge> no puedo abrir
<jorge> con mi correo, no se que pasa
<maca> cómo que no??.... no entiendo
<cousteau> nah, mejor usar iamgebin
<cousteau> *imagebin
<maca> iamgebin!!! pues eso jorge, envíalo por ese modo
<maca> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<maca> lo que te dice kubot
<maca> jorge, es como lo que hiciste antes, pero con una imagen
<jorge> ok, voy
<jorge> http://imagebin.org/214089
<jorge> ok?
<maca> si
<jorge> :)
<maca> Y qué hay en mantenimiento? y en WAN?
<jorge> mantenimiento:herramientas, y luego nada
<jorge> en wan
<maca> clica en herramientas... a ver que te dice
<jorge> el nombre y la contraseña del contrato
<maca> en el herramientas??
<maca> lo del nombre y pass del contrato en herramientas?
<jorge> la opcion de volver a config fabrica y nada mas
<jorge> no, en wan
<jorge> esta la contraseña y en nombre (wan)
<maca> vete a herramientas. tiene que haber cosas para configurar
<jorge> herramientas: conf fabrica
<jorge> reestablecer
<maca> nada mas que esos?
<jorge> nada mas
<sebastian> hola sigo intentando reproducir midi, aun no lo logro, me podrían guiar para solucionarlo ?
<jorge> que rollo, todo esto es necesario pa la mula?
<maca> pues si. la mula no funciona con ip dinamica
<jorge> :(
<maca> lo dice en su wiki de amula
<jorge> me quedo sin fuerzas compañero
<jorge> le agradezco su buena voluntad
<maca> en el router tienes que abrir puertos o permitir esos puertos a esa dirección ip. y conseguiras ip alta. pero si la ip es dinamica, vuelve a ip baja
<sebastian> no se pruede probar con otro servidor monkey ? o algo asi ?
<jorge> *excelente voluntad; pero me falta para hacerlo solo
<sebastian> no se pruede probar con otro servidor monkey ? o algo asi ?'
<maca> por eso te digo, que tienes que poner en el router ip fija. y en el router tiene que tener opciones para configurar puertos. Al parecer no tiene esa capacidad la tuya
<maca> da igual, sebastian
<sebastian> ahh
<maca> no es cuestion del servidor, los servidores necesitan los mismos puertos
<sebastian> torrent... que gran creacion !!
<maca> jorge, lo mejor es que uses torrents entonces
<jorge> le agradezco su tiempo, y buena onda, desde montevideo: maca
<maca> siento mucho que tu router no valga nada
<jorge> eso haré.. gracias, tambien lo siento
<maca> me sorprende que haya router que no puede configurar puertos y la direcion ip
<sebastian> yo tube el mismo problema con emule... se lo estraña pero no tanto, torrent
<maca> te da la id alta sebastian? si es así es tu router, solo tendrías que configurar un par de cosas
<sebastian> id baja,,
<maca> digo, si no te da la id alta, tienes que configurar
<maca> pues configura tu router
<maca> podrás hacerlo?
<sebastian> es que tengo solo un modem ethernet
<sebastian> sin router
<jorge> que pasem bien compas, ta luego, y gracias, este compañerirsmo nunca existirá en el lado oscuro de la vida....
<jorge> ;)
<sebastian> maca_  estube tratando de reproducir midi con el amigo arp- pero tubo que irce, conoces sobre el tema ?a
<jorge> w7=lado oscuro de la vida...
<maca> consulta en el wiki de amule, sobre como conseguir id alta: http://wiki.amule.org/index.php/Get_HighID-es
<maca> uff, explicame mejor sobre midis. No conozco del tema, pero si me explicas a lo mejor puedo ver la solución
<maca> además de mi conocimiento en inglés
<Colo_ar> maca: tengo ip dinamica creo, nunca configure lo de la ip estatica solo recuerdo configurar los puertos y apuntarls a la ip local
<sebastian> maca. hace varios días que vengo con esto..te cuento
<sebastian> yo necesito utilizar algunos programas, editores de partituras, secuenciadores, etc., y llegue a el nucleo del problema que es que :
<sebastian> no puedo reproducir ningún midi
<maca> Bueno, en mi caso colo_ar, tengo la ip dinamica, pero configuré para que este pc (tengo varios) sea fijo. Porque en mi router, al permitir puertos, tenía que escribir la ip a permitir. Y por eso, puse ip fijo a este pc, para no tener que ir configurando cada vez
<maca> entienden?
<sebastian> y cuando lo pude hacer fue con un sonido pesimo, con retardo y eco...
<maca> sebastien, es algo relacionado con musica?no?
<sebastian> sip
<Colo_ar> maca: perfecto
<maca> sobre conectar teclados y cosas así
<sebastian> pero con lograr escuchar un midi por lo menos ya lograría un primer paso..
<maca> midi es un software de reprodución?
<sebastian> yo trabajo con bancos de sonido, no conecto instrumentos, pero tambien se hace si..
<maca> es que aún no me entero
<maca> vale
<sebastian> midi es un formato de sonido digital
<maca> ah!! es un formato de sonido!!
<maca> pensaba que era una herramienta para manipular sonidos... un software
<maca> vale, es un formato
<maca>  y no puedes reproducirlas
<sebastian> yo lo uso para poder escuchar un poco lo que voy escribiendo en las partituras
<maca> verdad?
<sebastian> exacto
<maca> de donde descargaste, cuál es el nombre del paquete?
<maca> es decir, de la instalación
<sebastian> timidity
<sebastian> que si no me equivoco es un sintetizador
<maca> timidity?? Y esta en el centro de software?
<sebastian> no se, yo lo hice desde synaptic
<maca> viste esta pagina?: http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Instalar_codecs_multimedia#Reproducci.C3.B3n_de_archivos_MIDI
<maca> ya me cuentas
<sebastian> vi varias pero no se si esa, la veo y te cuento
<maca> tenías que configurarlas
<maca> a lo mejor no lo hiciste. Al final de esa página te explica paso a paso. Lee bien, y me cuentas
<sebastian> ok
<Colo_ar> maca: como puedo entrar al routher por wifi?
<maca> desde el navegador web, como firefox, o cualquiera
<Colo_ar> no me deja
<Colo_ar> solo puedo hacerlo con la pc q esta conectada meiante el cable
<maca> mira en la pegatina del router. Suele venir una dirección de acceso para configurar el router
<Colo_ar> distinta a la q uso para entrar cuando lo hago conectado con cable?
<maca> normalmente es http://192.168.0.1/ das intro y te pedirá el nombre de usuario y pass. (viene esa info del pass en la pegatina)
<maca> no, son las mismas
<maca> tanto el wifi como el cable, siempre que este conectado al mismo router
<sebastian> maca: sigo leyendo, pero por el momento veo que midi no es precisamente un formato... jejej
<maca> a no ser, que con el cable conectas a un router y el wifi conectas a otro
<Colo_ar> no solo tengo uno
<maca> pero a ver, instalaste timidity o algo así, por lo tanto ahora toca configurar
<maca> sique leyendo, te lo explica muy bien
<maca> si no entiendes, te ayudo
<sebastian> maca, estoy en eso ... etos cambios de configuracion son muy parecidos a los que hice con arp-, el problema fue que al reiniciar no arrancaba el sistema, me pedia actualizar el kernel.... igulmente ingrese en una configuracion anterior y ya
<maca> no tiene nada que ver con el kernel
<maca> creo yo
<maca> bueno, o sea, que con esa página no te funciona? hiciste paso a paso?
<sebastian> mira si queres pruebo de nuevo , a ver si hice algo mal.. y despued de reiniciar te cuento
<maca> es que no vale si pruebas de nuevo, porque el script sigue ahí y te seguirá el error. Por mi experiencia con otras cosas. Trata de desinstalarla por completo.
<maca> con purge
<maca> apt-get purge y el nombre del paquete que has instalado
<sebastian> desde terminal..?
<maca> para el midi, si en la terminal
<sebastian> como era ?
<maca> y una vez eliminado todo, instalas de nuevo y sigue paso a paso al pie de la letra de esa pagina que te di
<maca> como era el que?
<sebastian> el comando con purge, ahhh,... sudo apt.get purge timidity, no?
<Colo_ar> maca: puede ser q el routher me este bloqueando el acceso wifi?
<maca> es posible, pero alguien mas la utiliza? porque tal vez esa persona la configuró para bloquearte
<maca> no sebastien
<sebastian> sin sudo ?
<Colo_ar> el admin soy yo
<maca> es "apt-get purge timidity o lo que sea" sin comillas y con sudo
<maca> colorar, el admin eres tú? y no puedes acceder por wifi?? qué raro
<sebastian> maca... eliminado timidity
<maca> genial
<sebastian> es decir: purgado
<maca> si, elimina todo lo relacionado con el paquete, como archivos de configuración
<maca> cuando termine, sigue paso a paso de esa pagina que te di
<sebastian> ok con esto salvariamos el error de reinicio, no?
<maca> o sino, te lo digo yo
<sebastian> esta bien , me fijo con la pagina y te digo
<maca> ya veremos. Pero antes de reinstalar el programa reinicia el pc
<maca> para mayor seguridad
<sebastian> ok hasta luego
<maca> chao
<Colo_ar> maca: si por eso te consulto, ya q mis conocimientos no son avanzados
<maca> yaç
<maca> me extraña. A no ser, poco probable, que alguien de fuera, se tomara el control de tu wifi y te bloqueara
<Colo_ar> mmm no creo
<maca> como un vecino. Sino, prueba con resetear a fábrica, y aver qué tal
<maca> a mi también me paso una vez, que no había manera con conectarme, y reinicié o reseteé a fábrica, y pude finalmente conectar por wifi
<Colo_ar> y solo me bloquea el acceso a la conf. del routher, porque navegar navego perfecto
<maca> ah, pensé que te referías que no podías acceder wifi y no poder navegar
<maca> entendí mal, jajaja
<Colo_ar> google pero no encontre nada
<maca> normal
<maca> google no es Dios
<Colo_ar> esta sentado casi a su derecha
<Colo_ar> jajaj
<maca> jajajaja
<maca> si si si si, pero de quién parte, del cielo, o del infierno???
<maca> ajajaja
<Colo_ar> a su criterio
<Colo_ar> jaja
<maca> bueno, trata de entrar en la configuración del router a través del cable, y revisa si hay alguna configuración que no permita acceder a la confi por wifi. Que podría pasar...
<Colo_ar> eso hice pero no encuentro nada
<maca> No sé. Es rarísimo si navegas internet perfectamente con wifi y no puedas acceder al router.
<maca> Pero dime, qué haces para conectar al router por wifi??
<maca> a lo mejor es tu manera
<maca> el que esta mal
<Colo_ar> no entiendo
<Colo_ar> uso wicd
<maca> Si, con el wifi, cómo te conectas paso a paso para la confi del router
<maca> wicd? no es necesario
<maca> es mas, yo no uso wicd para nada
<Colo_ar> abro el navegador pongo 192.168.1.1
<Colo_ar> y no encuentra la pag.
<cousteau> 192.168.0.1?
<Colo_ar> 1.1
<maca> Pero te aseguraste que esa dirección es el que pone en la pegatina de tu router?
<Colo_ar> si asi entra por cable
<maca> ya
<Colo_ar> es mas ahora abri la conf desde la otra maq.
<maca> prueba escribiendo bien, http://192.168.1.1/
<Colo_ar> ok
<maca> una tontería, pero a lo mejor...
<sebastian> maca_ ya volví
<maca> cuántos siglos, sebastian!!!
<maca> ;-)
<sebastian> si.. una eternidad..
<maca> jajajaja
<sebastian> te cuento que el error de reinicio volvio a salir....
<maca> (lol elevado al cubo) x infinitp
<sebastian> jajjjjj
<maca> paso a paso, y te da ese error, has configurado el etc de timidity?
<sebastian> si
<sebastian> no espera...
<maca> instalaste freepats?
<sebastian> en realidad solamente desinstale el timidity y reinicie
<maca> ah, claro, espera, si... a lo mejor con las prisas...
<maca> claro, cabeza hueca, no me des sustos
<maca> bien, ahora haz bien las cosas
<maca> te digo yo lo que tienes que hacer paso a paso?
<sebastian> no importa el error ?
<sebastian> lo dejamos asi por ahora
<maca> vamos a ver, has instalado el intimidity?
<sebastian> ahora no
<maca> porqué iba a salir el error? qué te dice el error?
<maca> qué error?
<sebastian> dice : cannot read the linux header
<sebastian> you need to load the kernel first
<maca> Ah, no tiene nada que ver con midi
<sebastian> pero antes nunca había pasado,, mmmm
<maca> pero tienes que hacer una actualización
<maca> y con eso te soluciona
<sebastian> eso dice..creo :)
<sebastian> no se ingles
<maca> a mi me pasaba, y al actualizar desaparecio el problema
<sebastian> esta bien despues pruebo
<sebastian> sigamos con midi
<maca> Es un problema del kernel, no es del midi
<maca> no tiene nada que ver con el midi
<sebastian> ok
<maca> bien, sigamos con midi
<sebastian> igual te cuento un detalle antes
<maca> te digo yo lo que tienes que hacer?
<maca> dime
<sebastian> tambien instale el ubuntu studio, que trae una banda de programas , lo hice por una recomendacion
<sebastian> de un foro
<sebastian> pero ahí no toque nada...
<maca> ya, y? supongo que la imagen de ubuntu la descargaste desde el sitio web oficial, no?
<maca> no tocaste el qué
<sebastian> la instale desde synaptic
<sebastian> que no toque configuraciones...
<maca> ah, vale. Instalaste desde el synaptic el ubuntu studio? o el que
<sebastian> si
<sebastian> ese
<maca> vale, pero es un desperdicio
<sebastian> el xubuntu livecd de la pagina oficial
<maca> tenías xubuntu antes?
<sebastian> que cosa es un desperdicio ? el ubunu studio ?
<sebastian> sigo teniendo xubuntu 11.04
<maca> pues con xubuntu, podrías instalar todos los paquetes que necesites, ¿para qué te instalaste studio?  El ubuntu studio es para instalar desde cero, con los codecs de audio y videos instalados por defecto. Si tenías xubuntu, puedes instalar todos los codecs y programsa que tiene studio
<maca> vale.
<maca> no importa, no pasa nada
<maca> venga, instálate el timidity, y además de ese, instalate también el freepats
<sebastian> ok, despues saco todo denuevo , desde synaptic, me conviene ?
<sebastian> ok voy a instalar
<maca> si,
<maca> o bien desde la terminal escribiendo: sudo apt-get install timidity freepats
<sebastian> maca, en xubuntu no podemos usar "aptitude"
<maca> esos dos paquetes
<maca> a vale, entonces desde synaptic
<Colo_ar> como puedo por consola obtener la mac?
<maca> ifconfig, ese es el comando. Y el que dice HWaddr, es el MAC
<sebastian> maca , lo hice desde terminal y me tiro esto:
<sebastian> * Stopping TiMidity++ ALSA midi emulation...                                   No timidity found running; none killed.
<sebastian> esta bien?
<maca> actualízate el paquete.
<maca> dando en un boton actualizar la lista de software
<maca> a no, espera
<maca> si está bien
<sebastian> esta actualizando el caché
<maca> es que con tantas cosas en mi cabeza me confundí con otro. Bien, no pasa nada por actualizar, mejor
<maca> ahora. sebastian, dime que editor de textos tienes? el gedit, el leafpad??
<sebastian> el leafpad
<sebastian> descargando packages..
<maca> vale, mira a ver si existe la siguiente carpeta, ver si existe: /etc/default/timidity
<maca> eso tras instalar eso dos paquetes el timidity, y el freepats
<sebastian> no hay actualizaciones para descargar
<sebastian>  Stopping TiMidity++ ALSA midi emulation...                                   No timidity found running; none killed.
<sebastian> <sebastian> esta bien?
<maca> vale, has instalado esos dos paquetes? has comprobado si existe el etc?
<sebastian> eso me puso tras instalar
<sebastian> esta bien ?
<maca> si, esta bien
<maca>  comprueba si existe el siguiente archivo /etc/default/timidity
<maca> existe o no existe?
<sebastian> como lo compruebo, busco en la carpeta personal ?
<maca> si, como lo haces normalmente para buscar peliculas en tu carpeta
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> ya te digo
<sebastian> maca_  si existe
<maca> genial, eso es bueno
<sebastian> :>
<maca> ahora, en la terminal escribe esto: sudo leafpad /etc/default/timidity
<maca> dime cuando estas listo
<sebastian> se abrio el archivo
<maca> Ves algo que dice TIM_ALSASEQ y TIM_ALSASEQPARAMS??
<sebastian> esto: # TIM_ALSASEQ=false ?
<sebastian> o esto: TIM_ALSASEQPARAMS="-Os" ?
<maca> Pues desactiva el cuadrado de la izquierda, y modifica por esto: TIM_ALSASEQ=true
<maca> sin el simbolo de cuadrado en la izquierda
<maca> lo tienes?
<sebastian> listo
<maca> y en el siguiente sustituye por este: TIM_ALSASEQPARAMS="-iA -B2,8 -Os1l -s 44100"
<maca> sin el cuadrado en la izquierda.
<sebastian> maca temo que haya un inconveniente con esto:
<maca> qué ocurre
<sebastian> si no puedo iniciar el sistema normalmente , estas configuraciones no tendran efecto al reiniciar
<maca> si tienen el efecto
<maca> el problema es del kernel.
<sebastian> ya hice los cambios
<maca> antes?
<maca> no te entiendo
<sebastian> no ahora
<maca> vale
<maca>  ahora guarda
<sebastian> lo que dijistes , eso .. a esta
<maca> ya está guardado?
<maca> la confi?
<sebastian> no , guardo los cambios y cierro el archivo ?
<maca> instálate el xmms con el plugin xmms-midi. SI, diste en guardar el archivo y cerrar el leafpad. Instalate ese paquete con el plugin que te dije
<sebastian> ok
<maca> Claro, porque si una vez configurado, no das en guardar, no servira nada.
<sebastian> estoy abriendo el synaptic
<maca> vale, instalate el xmms con el plugin xmms-midi
<sebastian> aparece una lista re laaaarga de xmms
<sebastian> cual de todos?
<maca> xmms a secas, y xmms-midi. Espera, mejor me compruebo y me aseguro. Espera un momento
<sebastian> si, ya lo encontre
<maca> lo encontraste? esos dos?
<ramon> gracias
<sebastian> maca el xmms-midi no aparece
<maca> lo busco, espera un momento
<maca> pero lo tienes el xmms, no?
<sebastian> si ese si
<sebastian> y hay una lista de plug-in bastante larga pero ninguna xmms-midi
<maca> ya está, existe midi para xmms
<maca> jajajaaja
<maca> pero no esta en synaptic
<maca> instalate el xmms
<maca> lo tienes?
<sebastian> si
<sebastian> esta aplicando los cambios
<sebastian> listo instalado
<maca> vale, cuando termine, mira esto: http://www.xmms.org/plugins.php?details=255. en AMIDI, es el plugin. tal vez desde el programa puedas añadir los plugins
<maca> intenta abrir el programa, y luego añade el plugin desde allí. creo que se puede
<sebastian> el programa tendría que estar en el menu de aplicaciones ?
<maca> si
<maca> mira
<maca> o bien, puedes reproducirlas mediante la terminal el archivo midi con la orden timidity
<maca> el xmms es grafico, pero prueba con la terminal
<maca> a ver que tal va
<maca> sabes?
<maca> escribiendo : timidity /home/Musica/archivoareproducirelmidi
<maca> eso según en teoría
<maca> en la terminal, eh?
<maca> sale?
<sebastian> igualmente no tengo el lansador de xmms en ningun lado
<maca> trata de hacer por la terminal, sebastian. Tienes algun archivo a reproducir con midi?
<sebastian> en la pagina http://www.xmms.org/plugins.php?details=255 no me da el plug-in para descargar
<sebastian> ahora pruebo y te digo
<maca> no, olvídate por el momento. haz por la terminal con un archivo con el comando timidity
<sebastian> lo reproduce de forma esplendida...:>
<maca> escriSi???
<maca> si?
<maca> funciona?
<sebastian> de 10
<maca> wow,... TOMA TOMA TOMA....!!!!
<sebastian> como lo paro ?
<maca> stop?
<maca> no lo sé. échate un vistazo en man timidity
<maca> por la terminal
<maca> ahí te dice todo los trucos de timidity para manejar por la terminal
<sebastian> bueno lo dejo de musica de fondo jjjj
<maca> escribiendo: man timidity
<maca> y ahí sale un manual
<maca> eso sí, sale en inglés?
<sebastian> a ver..
<sebastian> a mi no me sale nada.. man timidity ?
<maca> Pues oye, ya puedes decirle a ese otro que te echó una mano y que no supe, que yo, Maca, conseguí con mucha paciencia...;-)
<maca> pues escribe este:
<maca> timidity --help
<sebastian> se enterara , perde cuidado..jjj
<ShadowByte> buenas
<maca> jaja
<maca> hola shadow
<ShadowByte> porque la risa?
<maca> bueno, sebastian, qué dice de timidity --help?? sale algo?
<maca> no es contigo, shadow
<maca> es por otra cosa
<ShadowByte> oye maca ya que estas
<ShadowByte> te voy a hacer una pregunta
<ShadowByte> X'D
<maca> di
<ShadowByte> mira tengo un pequeño gran problema
<ShadowByte> cuando tipeo sudo -s
<ShadowByte> me dice sudo:imposible cambiar el gid de sudoers:operacion no permitida
<maca> es que antes conseguí solucionar el problema del midi de sebastian, y que hubo antes gente que no supo. Y ese me dice que se van a enterar que yo supe
<maca> y de ahí la risa, shadow
<maca> con qué objetivo tienes en mente? shadow?
<ShadowByte> sudo:setresuid() [0,0,0->[131,-1,-1]:operacion no permitida
<ShadowByte> instalar xde
<ShadowByte> como es el enterno
<maca> instalar xde?
<ShadowByte> entorno
<ShadowByte> xde
<ShadowByte> algo asi
<maca> xfce
<maca> no?
<Exio> lxde?
<ShadowByte> ese mismo
<ShadowByte> lxde
<sebastian> maca_ estoy leyendo ... todabía no llego a esa parte, ahí te cuento
<ShadowByte> y bueno no me funca el sudo -s
<maca> quieres instalar lxde, shadow?
<ShadowByte> se
<maca> mira, se hace de esta forma en la terminal
<maca> sudo apt-get install lxde-desktop
<maca> se hace así
<ShadowByte> no me dea abrir sudo
<maca> o bien, espera un momento, no hagas nada
<ShadowByte> me diice algo como /var/lib/dpkg
<ShadowByte> permiso denegado
<ShadowByte> ?
<maca> instala por lxde a secas. o bien lubuntu-desktop
<ShadowByte> pero no me anda root
<ShadowByte> qe podria acer
<maca> no sé. estoy pensando
<sebastian> maca_  ya esta, no encontre como pero paro solo... en help te detalla todas las características en ingles, no entiendo nada...
<maca> prueba desde synaptic
<ShadowByte> nno lo tiene
<sebastian> maca_ voy a probar el guitartux a ver que pasa ahora
<aguitel> sebastian, debes tener synaptic o otra aplicativo abierto
<maca> instalando el lxde o lubuntu-desktop. Y te pedirá root, a ver si puedes entrar. Si no entra me lo dices. Pues en el centro de software d ubuntu
<maca> vale,, sebastian, rock and roll!!!
<sebastian> yeeeea
<ShadowByte> me sale el boton instalar desactivado
<sebastian> :)
<ShadowByte> ¬¬
<maca> jajajaja
<maca> uh?
<maca> no te entiendo. Ando algo perdido, shadow
<maca> dime en donde estas que estas haciendo, estas en el centro de software?
<ShadowByte> se
<maca> pero qué es eso del boton...
<maca> ah, vale entiendo
<ShadowByte> el que dice instalar
<ShadowByte> busque lxde
<maca> si
<maca> ya
<maca> si aparece... no se
<ShadowByte> osea lo clickeo y como que no hace nada
<maca> prueba con lubuntu-desktop
<maca> desde el centro de software
<ShadowByte> si pero no se porque no aparece
<maca> es raro. prueba a actualizar la lista de software
<maca> tiene que aparecer
<ShadowByte> aa espera
<ShadowByte> creo que era porque estaba en la cuenta de invitado
<maca> tanto como en lxde como en lubuntu
<ShadowByte> X'D
<maca> ahhh, jajaja  y de ahí no te funciona lo del sudo
<ShadowByte> ahora si
<ShadowByte> XD
<maca> es que... como andamos hoy, eh?
<maca> jajaja
<ShadowByte> claro por eso aparecia desactivado
<maca> es que me parecía rarísimo lo que decias
<ShadowByte> listo
<maca> me preguntaba qué porquería has instalado
<maca> genial
<ShadowByte> che no me andaba el lxde-desktop
<ShadowByte> tenia que ponerlo solo
<ShadowByte> xlde
<ShadowByte> nomas
<maca> ahora todo debería salirte a la perfeción, incluso el sudo
<maca> lxde
<ShadowByte> sisi
<maca> no xlde
<ShadowByte> la idea
<ShadowByte> de pooner lxde
<ShadowByte> porque es mas liviano
<maca> lo es
<ShadowByte> porque tengo por defecto de la 12.04
<maca> de ubuntu
<maca> Bueno seabstian!!!! Cómo andas??
<sebastian> bien... aca estaba leyendo un poco su tema
<sebastian> del entorno de escritorio
<sebastian> es interesante
<sebastian> como te habia dicho , escuchar midi sería un buen logro..
<sebastian> asi lo fue
<sebastian> ahora tengo que luchar por otros flancos...
<sebastian> es decir ver como hacer funcionar bien el midi en estos programas que quiero utilizar..
<ShadowByte> e vuelto
<sebastian> por ejemplo el musescore
<maca> ya
<sebastian> me seguis..?
<maca> si
<maca> el musescores, no me suena de nada
<sebastian> estoy buscando alguna configuracion en este "editor de partituras"
<maca> Ja, sebastian, fíjate que al principio no sabía ni conocía midi, y al final, supe solucionar tu problema
<sebastian> si sos un grosso... jejej, primer paso ok, el musescore anda tambien!!
<maca> me alegro
<maca>  que l musescores ande bien
<maca> bueno, shadow, funciona o qué?
<sebastian> ahora me  falta el tuxguitar, que es un poco mas dificil por que no tiene opciones de configuracion en la interfas grafica..
<sebastian> maca_  en el tux se reproduce el midi pero muy lento , tartamudeando..
<maca> ya. paciencia, mi joven aprendiz jedi
<maca> que la fuerza de tu mente te acompañe
<sebastian> :))
<maca> ahora mismo estoy muy cansado
<sebastian> disfruta de tu muy merecido descanzo...
<sebastian> yo voy a seguir.. un ratito a ver que puedo hacer...
<maca> jaja, si. Ahora mismo son la 1, casi
<maca> de la mañana
<sebastian> donde estas?
<maca> en Madrid españa
<sebastian> geograficamente digo...
<sebastian> ahhh, aca son las 19:40
<maca> ahí, en Madrid
<sebastian> nooo jajajaj, Buenos Aires , Argentina
<maca> Bueno.
<maca> Hola mi querida América
<sebastian> si señor..
<maca> jaja
<sebastian> justo hace una semana volvieron unos tios que vivieron 10 años en españa.
<maca> ya, no me extraña. España se va al carajo
<sebastian> estubieron en un pueblo periferico, no me acuerdo como se llama...
<sebastian> si se fueron hace 10 años , perdieron aqui una propiedad y ahora volvieron con 5 bolsos de ropa y 6000 euros...
<Exio> !ot | sebastian maca
<kubot> sebastian maca: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<sebastian> despues de 10 años
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> disculpa maca
<sebastian> nos vemos
<maca> si
<maca> bueno, me voy. chao compañeros
<sebastian> gracias
<Colo_ar> chau maca
<sebastian> Colo_ar_  entiendes algo de tuxguitar ?
<Colo_ar> nada sebastian
<sebastian> algun compañero que me pueda dar una mano ?
<Exio> !alguien
<kubot> La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<sebastian> gracias Exio
<sebastian> alguien me puede dar una mano con tuxguitar ?
<carnau> !alguien sebastian
<kubot> sebastian: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<Colo_ar> sebastian: no probaste musix?
<sebastian> carnau_ no entiendo q es lo que estoy planteando mal en la pregunta
<Exio> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<sebastian> colo_ar: si , me grabe el musix 2.0
<guampa> que problema tenes sebastian?
<guampa> con el tuxguitar
<sebastian> al reproducir los tabs o las partituras , el sonido sale tartamudeando...
<ShadowByte> como hago?
<Exio> ShadowByte: para?
<sebastian> Colo_ar_ no pude correr el live del musix, la resolucion de pantalla que me tira es imposible de leer... fuentes minusculas
<ShadowByte> para cuando inicio sesion me pida la contraseña
<guampa> sebastian: que cpu tenes?
<carnau> sebastian, Mal: ¿Alguien usa tuxguitar? Bien: He instalado tuxguitar y al arrancar el programa aparece un error:  "Undefined xxxxx in section 3", ¿cómo puedo resolver el error?
<sebastian> una pentium III de 700 H , con 640 de ram
<guampa> eso es
<sebastian> y una gforce 5200 de 128 m de video
<guampa> no lo vas a poder arreglar en mi opinion
<ShadowByte> @Exio como hago?
<sebastian> guampa , por ?
<Exio> ShadowByte: ni idea :P
<sebastian> requiere mucho más ?
<ShadowByte> XD
<guampa> sebastian: usas otros programas de audio, como reason por ejemplo o cubase o nuendo
<sebastian> los use con windows...
<ShadowByte> como hago para que me pida la contrseña al iniciar sesion
<ShadowByte> era algo de grupos
<guampa> viste alguna vez la config de latencia, buffer para la salida de audio?
<sebastian> ahora no tengo windows ..
<guampa> ok
<sebastian> sip
<guampa> el tuxguitar no tiene eso
<sebastian> guampa , es verdad ... no lo tiene , lo estuve buscando
<guampa> entonces no puede mandar el sonido a un buffer que vos puedas configurar lo suficientemente grande como para que la cpu pueda ir reproduciendo Y procesando la partitura
<guampa> es una cpu chica
<sebastian> y otro programa que corra archivos de guitar pro ?
<guampa> no lo se, yo conozco y uso ese
<sebastian> con esta misma cpu , el guitar pro andaba bien
<guampa> puede ser, tambien puede ser que me este equivocando eh
<guampa> eso es lo que me parece a mi nomas
<Exio> el kernel lt?
<Exio> darle mas prioridad al proceso\?
<guampa> se puede intentar todo eso si
<sebastian> Exio: como seria eso ?
<sebastian> bueno amigos, dejemoslo por ahora así.... porque me gustaría preguntarles algo más importante si puede ser...
<guampa> el kernel realtime tiene un poco mas de cpu reservada para el kernel, con lo que lo que sea entrada/salida puede tener mejor respuesta
<Exio> no se como se haria en ubuntu lo del kernel, pero por terminal podes cambiarle la prioridad a los procesos con "nice"
<sebastian> si me ayudan probamos..
<sebastian> al iniciar lo que pasa es que me tira este error:
<sebastian> cannot read the linux
<sebastian> header
<sebastian> you need to load the kernel first !!
<guampa> eso en un dialogo?
<Exio> donde? cuando?
<sebastian> cuando reinicio
<guampa> un kernel evidentemente tenes
<sebastian> antes de cargar xubuntu
<guampa> estas en xubuntu ahora?
<sebastian> si
<sebastian> por mi pc
<sebastian> y porque no pude instalar lubuntu
<guampa> es en otra maquina?
<sebastian> no en esta misma
<guampa> okok
<guampa> bueno el kernel cargo eso te lo puedo asegurar
<guampa> sino no podrias estar usando el sistema
<Exio> no sera grub?
<sebastian> es que entre al sistema en una opcion que dice configuracion previa , o algo así
<Exio> eso suena a grub
<sebastian> no se , en la pantalla decía kernel
<guampa> no tiene relacion con lo que pasa con tuxguitar
<Exio> era otra cosa guampa
<sebastian> espero que no, pero me parece que debería solucionarlo con prioridad no?
<guampa> que problema te esta causando ese mensaje?
<guampa> estas usando la maquina normalmente?
<sebastian> si pero no inicia normalmete, es decir automaticamente como antes
<guampa> entiendo
<guampa> sebastian: en un terminal corre "sudo update-grub"
<sebastian> guampa, ok
<sebastian> guampa_ hecho!
<guampa> reinicia y fijate si el problema sigue, si sigue trata de obtener cualquier otro dato extra
<sebastian> esta bien , nos vemos en un rato te cuento, gracias
<guampa> de nada
<Biblioclasta> lo que sigue es revisar la configuracion del grub, porque eso suena como un problema de grub definitivamente
<sebastian> Biblioclasta_ me fijo y les cuento
<sebastian> guampa_  "no se pudo entrar ni por la entrada predeterminada ni por la de respaldo"
<sebastian> agregó eso
<sebastian> a lo anterior, que salió de nuevo...
<guampa> en que momento te sale eso?
<guampa> cuando estas por escribir tu usuario y contraseña?
<sebastian> no...
<sebastian> yo enciendo la pc.. luego inicia el booteo y en vez de arrancar el sistema me tira eso
<sebastian> cannot read the linux ...etc
<sebastian> you need to load the kernel first
<sebastian> guampa: te cuento las modificaciones que hice en el día , o sea los cambios q pudieron afectar el sistema ?
<guampa> has metido mano en algo del grub?
<sebastian> nop
<sebastian> solamente instale un pack de ubuntu studio y edite el archivo /etc/default/timidity
<sebastian> eso es todo
<guampa> ubuntu studio trabaja con ese kernel realtime que te decia
<guampa> tal vez intentó instalarlo, o espera que esté instalado
<guampa> que version de ubuntu tenes?
<sebastian> tengo xubuntu 11.04
<guampa> ok
<sebastian> guampa, si lo desinstalo finalizara el problema.. jejej
<sebastian> ?
<guampa> si tambien puede ir peor :)
<sebastian> ups
<sebastian> entonces ?
<guampa> corre en un terminal "sudo dpkg -l linux-image*"
<guampa> y pasa por pastebin lo que largue
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> guampa_ aca esta el paste  http://pastebin.com/q9MRV18A
<guampa> lo de ubuntustudio como lo instalaste¡
<guampa> ?
<sebastian> guampa con synaptic
<guampa> ubuntustudio-audio?
<guampa> ubuntustudio-desktop?
<guampa> corre en un terminal "sudo dpkg -l ubuntustudio*"
<guampa> aver que paquetes instalaste
<sebastian> el paquete de programas.. no se cual bien, ok me fijo
<sebastian> sudo: dplg: command not found
<sebastian> uhhh , mal escrito.. jejej
<guampa> :P
<sebastian> ahora si,, que hay que mirar ahí ?
<guampa> cuales estan instalados y cuales noi
<guampa> lo que dice ii al principio de la linea estan instalados
<guampa> sino, pastebin
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> ii  ubuntustudio-a 0.90           Transitional Package for the Audio Seed
<sebastian> ii  ubuntustudio-g 0.90           Ubuntu Studio Audio Generation Package
<sebastian> ii  ubuntustudio-r 0.90           Ubuntu Studio Audio Recording Package
<sebastian> guampa , esos tres
<guampa> sebastian: aver si puedo saber mas de esos paquetes, porque no tengo tu distro
<guampa> corre esto en un terminal, copialo y pegalo con el mouse
<guampa> sudo dpkg -l ubuntustudio* | sed -rn 's/^ii  ([^ ]*) .*$/\1/gp' | xargs apt-cache depends
<guampa> y pone la salida en un pastebin
<sebastian> ahi va: http://pastebin.com/fLpGi5Q1
<guampa> ok
<guampa> sebastian: corre este comando en una terminal
<guampa> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -p high jack
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> listo
<sebastian> que miramos... o queres el paste?
<guampa> te pregunto algo mostro un dialogo?
<sebastian> El paquete `jack' no está instalado y no hay ninguna información disponible.
#ubuntu-es 2013-05-20
<n-iCe> Alguien sabe cómo compartir internet? crear un hotstop? no ad-hoc?
<socratex> hola
<socratex> tengo un problemilla: cuando cambio de tema en mi ubuntu 12.04 hay algunos colores que no corresponden al tema. Concretamente algunos botones aparecen con una sombra como rosa que no debería salir. Me he vuelto loco pero no acabo de averiguar a qué se debe. Alguna ayuda?
<redlion> alguien que me ayude en java
<gojosemanuel> hi
<CELU> Hola
<CELU> Alguien me ayuda con la programacion en php?
<CELU> y jquery
<CELU> Adios
<satonio> buenas
<satonio> tengo un problema instalando un ubuntu server sobre un raid5 por mdadm, al llegar al paso de instalar grub, falló
<satonio> lo he arrancado desde el cd que use para instalarlo en modo rescate, y he hecho chroot al directorio donde esta montado
<satonio> pero nada
<satonio> grub-install /dev/sda falla, grub-install /dev/md126 (que es donde esta la particion /boot falla)
<satonio> en dev/mapper solo esta control
<satonio> alguna idea?
<camilo_> hola
<camilo_> de que manera puedo hacerme una buena página web?
<oye> Y eso que tiene que ver con Ubuntu?
<erAbuelo> grub tiene soporte para raid5 por software ?
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<satonio> erAbuelo, yo recuerdo haberlo instalado en  una maq virtual hace mucho
<satonio> asi que poder se puede
<erAbuelo> hace mucho seguro que no se podía
<erAbuelo> raid1 si raid5 no
<erAbuelo> actualmente no lo se
<satonio> yo te hablo hara un año
<satonio> tal vez un poco mas
<satonio> mas de 3 seguro que no hace
<erAbuelo> eso no es hace mucho :)
<satonio> me referia a que no me acuerdo ya de como lo hice xD
<erAbuelo> que error te da el grub-install ?
<satonio> con el que se llama "grub" me dice /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly
<satonio> con grub-pc dice otra cosa ahora te digo
<satonio> ouch lo puse a reinstalar a ver si se arreglaba, no me acuerdo de lo que ponia
<erAbuelo> no importa, cuando te vuelva pasar avisa :p
 * GeMiNniS buenos días
<pandev92> buenas
<satonio> pone writing grub to boot devide failed - continue?
<satonio> eso con el dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<satonio> con el grub-install supongo que sera lo del stage1
<satonio> voy a probar
<camilo_> puedo hablarle a mi ubuntu y que realice lo que le pido?
<chilicuil> parece que se puede camilo_, pero la funcionalidad seguramente es limitada, desconozco que tan bueno es http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/02/power-voice-recognition-demoed-for-ubuntu-video , existe un proyecto en Ubuntu para mejorar | crear el sistema: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SpeechControl
<camilo_> chilcuil: estoy instalando uno aviso si me funciona
<alex_rl> Buenas a tod@s, tengo un servidor sshd montando pero las conexiones se vuelven muy lentas
<alex_rl>  el entorno es Lan, alguien sabria orientarme ?
<buenaventura> ancho de banda de la red?
<alex_rl> no creo, no tengo ninguna descarga activa
<buenaventura> todo el tráfico está yendo por la lan?
<buenaventura> de cuánto es el ancho de banda de la lan?
<alex_rl> mas bien es wifi
<buenaventura> norma g?
<alex_rl> pero he testeado la conexión ssh, y va a 64KB
<alex_rl> si, g
<buenaventura> bueno ahí tienes tu problema entonces, en teoría deberías tener unos 54Mb/s
<buenaventura> pero eso se ve afectado por la cantidad de dispositivos que tengas
<buenaventura> yo nunca obtuve buenos resultados con ese ancho de banda
<buenaventura> dentro de una lan
<buenaventura> luego tienes las interferencias, etc
<alex__rl> buenaventura sorry, caida
<buenaventura> ok
<buenaventura> lo que pienso es que tu cuello de botella es la red inalámbrica
<alex__rl> pero un cuello botalla de 64k ?
<buenaventura> eso te da cuando haces un scp?
<alex__rl> scp no he llegado a hacer, ha sido un yes | pv | ssh ip_equipo_sshd "cat > /dev/null"
<alex__rl> eso, ejecutado desde el mismo servidor sshd
<buenaventura> tienes varios dispositivos conectados en esa red inalámbrica? has comprobado cuál es la velocidad de transferencia conectado por ethernet? los dos equipos están conectados por wifi?
<alex__rl> otra caida, sorry
<alex__rl> maldito tlf xD
<buenaventura> te cambia la ip a cada rato
<alex__rl> si, se desconecta el router cada vez que llaman por tlf
<buenaventura> oh
<alex__rl> estos de Jazztel....
<alex__rl> voy a hacer un scp desde el mismo servidor sshd a otra usuario y te comento si es la misma velocidad
<buenaventura> ok, están los dos equipos por red inalámbrica?
<alex__rl> si
<buenaventura> has probado por ethernet?
<alex__rl> no, no he llegado a probarlo
<alex__rl> es por pura curiosidad y ver de donde viene la cosa
<buenaventura> prueba, si la velocidad allí cambia, entonces ya sabes que tu problema es la red inalámbrica
<alex_rl> buenaventura creo que esta a nivel de controlador
<alex_rl> he encontrado error con el driver rt2x00pci
<alex_rl> buenaventura sigues por aqui ? no doy con la tecla :p
#ubuntu-es 2013-05-21
<tkw_one_malo> alguien tiene idea como se envian mensajes entre terminales tontas??  desde linea de comandos y que aparescan en una mini ventana o popup
<marcolandia> *\o/*
<arp-> Alguien usa Tor + Vidalia ?
<tkw_one_malo> como se programan tareas, por ejemplo la ejecucion de un comando a determinada fecha y hora  ???
<Guest67243> hola gente de ubuntu una duda con el comando ls -lh es que no entiendo bien lo que siginica por ejemplo:
<Guest67243> drwxrwxrwx en el inicio de la descripcion de cada elemento de un directorio
<Guest67243> .... buscando por internet consigo manuales para usar ls pero no la explicacion de eso. Algun comentario? gracias!
<pascual> hola
<pascual> como conecto con irc hispano
<pascual> aqui no me da la opcion xchat gnome
<pascual> hola
<pascual> cual es el servidor de irc-hispano
<pascual> quisiera entrar por alli pero no lo se
<pascual> me da una orden
<pascual> el servidor de irc-hispano cual es?
<pascual> si lo pongo como una orden me saca de aqui
<mdelgado> militza
<ginpb> buenas, alguien sabe como puedo copiar archivos en la home de mi guest cada vez que inicia sesion?
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
 * xoan buenas
<Xago> hola chicos, no me responde la instrucción do-release-update -d
<Xago> me indica el sistema "no se encontró la orden
<Xago> ¿?
<chilicuil> Xago: mmm, intenta con do-release-upgrade
<yorx> kubot:
<satonio> buenas
<MrTulias> o/
<rodicio> Holas. ¿alguien conoce Autodata y lo ha intentado instalar en Ubuntu sobre Wine?
<mimecar> no
<rodicio> :)
<arielsanflo> saludos
<arielsanflo> alguien utiliza geany
<arielsanflo> es que al darle ejecutar no me aparece nada
<arielsanflo> compila bien pero al ejecutar n aprece nada
<mimecar> tu programa se para en algún momento?
<arielsanflo> nop
<arielsanflo> compila y todo bien mimecar
<mimecar> entonces se ejecutará y se cerrará
<arielsanflo> saludos
<arielsanflo> no
<arielsanflo> no aprece la terminal
<arielsanflo> coloque en preferencias-herramientas x-terminal-emulator
<arielsanflo> donde dice terminal
<arielsanflo> y sale la terminal
<arielsanflo> pero no ejecuta
<arielsanflo> el programa
<mimecar> no acabas de decir que no sale la terminal?
<arielsanflo> si no salia
<arielsanflo> gnome-terminal
<arielsanflo> tambien coloque  hay
<arielsanflo> y me sale la terminal
<arielsanflo> pero no ejecuta el programa
<cloneG> hola
<cloneG> alguien sabe como descubrir si 'cuda' está funcionando en un ubuntu 12.04?
<pandev92> pues si no hay ninguna aplicación que lo use...
<cloneG> he leido por ahi que blender lo usa
<cloneG> como se que lo está usando?
<pandev92> mhhhhh
<arielsanflo> http://sn0v.wordpress.com/2012/05/11/installing-cuda-on-ubuntu-12-04/
<pandev92> ni idea la verdad xd
<pandev92> en osx, también tengo instalado cuda, pero nunca lo probé xd
<cloneG> si ya...
<cloneG> el hilo de instalación lo seguí
<cloneG> pues es un misterio
<pandev92> se supone que funciona pero no se...
<pandev92> deberias borrar cuda, probar blender
<pandev92> isntalar cuda y reprobar blender, a ver si hay diferencias
<arielsanflo> lle los comentarios
<pandev92> abre blender, desde la terminal
<pandev92> y mira...
<cloneG> no
<cloneG> lo instalé directamente de la página
<cloneG> el sistema 'no sabe' que está instalado
<pandev92> mhhh, pero si está instalado, igual blender, deberia saberlo...
<pandev92> aunque nunca aconsejo instalar nada fuera de repositorios, esto no es windows...
<cloneG> pero los repos están antediluvianos
<pandev92> yo se que en ubuntu 13.04, iba el driver 313.30 o algo así
<cloneG> y las últimas versiones de blender son mucho mejores
<pandev92> siempre puedes instalar , la ppa de xorg edgers
<cloneG> pero yo estaba preguntando por cuda....
<cloneG> me gustaría conocer los efectos para poder sacarle rendimiento
<cloneG> cómo sé que lo necesito?
<pandev92> pues va a ser díficil saberlo..., almenos que haya algún diseñador gráfico por aquí...
<pandev92> lo único que se, es que te acelerará algunas cosas de blender, pero no se que cosa
<cloneG> no
<cloneG> tengo entendido que cuda trasciende el ambito grafico
<cloneG> es un modo de usar la capacidad de calculo de las gpu para implementar la ram?
<arielsanflo> viendo yo
<arielsanflo> depende mucho de la trageta grafica
<arielsanflo> cuda
<pandev92> claramente
<pandev92> de cuantos cores de cuda tenga
<arielsanflo> llvm
<arielsanflo> ya lo soporta
<arielsanflo> pero con envidia
<pandev92> *nvidia
<pandev92> xd
<arielsanflo> nvidia
<arielsanflo> jajaja
<pandev92> ehhee
<arielsanflo> quieres leer
<arielsanflo> un poco
<arielsanflo> te paso algo
<pandev92> te corregí, porque en un cierto foros llamado chw, que está lleno de fanboys de amd xd
<pandev92> que siempre escriben " envidia"
<pandev92> xd
<arielsanflo> http://www.mikejr1.es/linux/index.php/-noticias-mundo-linux-/ultimas-noticias/4577-llvm-ya-soporta-cuda-gracias-a-nvidia.html
<cloneG> qué es llvm¿?
<arielsanflo> http://llvm.org/releases/download.html
<arielsanflo> esto es a leer mi hermano
<arielsanflo> yo ingles poco
<pandev92> si googleas un poco, todas tus dudas serán resuelta, pero sino me equivoco resumiendotelo, llvm es un compilador...
<arielsanflo> yes
<arielsanflo> yo soy mas novato
<pandev92> sino me equivoco, detrás de llvm está apple
<arielsanflo> imaginense que no he pdodido
<arielsanflo> ejecutar
<arielsanflo> en geany
<arielsanflo> un programa en c
<arielsanflo> no me sale la terminal
<arielsanflo> no se porque
<pandev92> ehehe todo con el tiempo
<pandev92> aunque no te aconsejo c, si quieres aprender a programar..., y en todo caso, que uses un ide más completo
<cloneG> total, no sé para qué quiero cuda
<cloneG> zi a mi no hay quien me caze
<pandev92> en linux poco vas ganar con cuda
<pandev92> donde más se aprovecha, es en cosas como adobe suite
<pandev92> en linux, opencl tiene más futuro
<cloneG> eso me suena
<pandev92> es el cuda, opensource, simplificandolo
<arielsanflo> bueno
<arielsanflo> yo utilizo eclipse
<arielsanflo> y netbeans
<arielsanflo> pero es que ese geany
<arielsanflo> es tan libiano
<cloneG> debió ser la página de isntalación de cuda...
<pandev92> heheehehhe
<cloneG> sí, me lo instalé
<cloneG> me instalé cuda para ubuntu con nvidia-current-updates
<pandev92> good
<cloneG> y creo que compiló y todo
<arielsanflo> otra ayudita
<pandev92> eso no es compilar , eso es instalar paquetes deb
<arielsanflo> cuando empiezo
<pandev92> si
<cloneG> que no era un paquete
<cloneG> espera que lo busco...
<pandev92> si instalastes el nvidia current updates , instalastes debs desde el repositorio
<cloneG> cudatoolkit_4.2.9_linux_64_ubuntu11.04
<cloneG> eso instalé
<pandev92> arielsanflo: ?
<cloneG> y ahora me percato que me equivoqué de versión de ubuntu
<arielsanflo> mi ubuntu me sale que preicione s
<arielsanflo> porque auto no puede montar
<arielsanflo> un numero largo
<pandev92> auto no se puede montar?
<pandev92> o.O
<pandev92> de que me estás hablando, explicate mejor porfavor
<cloneG> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cuda
<arielsanflo> haber
<arielsanflo> creo que son los discos
<arielsanflo> los que no puede montar auto
<pandev92> mhhhh , pero que es auto? que es lo que no puedes montar?, un pendrive, una partición?
<pandev92> haz una captura de pantalla
<pandev92> del mensaje
<pandev92> y subela a imagebin
<arielsanflo> boi a toma r bien los datos
<arielsanflo> ya regreso
<pandev92> ok
<arielsanflo> boy a colocarlo en el pastebin
<GeMiNniS> ni boi, ni boy, casi aciertas
<GeMiNniS> que daño hacen los recortes en educación, hasta otra
<arielsanflo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5688606/
<arielsanflo> este es el error que me sale en el inicio de ubuntu 13.04
<DavidMiguel07> buenas noches amigos amantes del soft libre, como ven estoy intentando crear en un documento en LibreOffice Writer, saltos de seccion para realizar varias tipos de numeracion de pag, lo he hecho en word y ahi es una panza pero he intentando por esta via y aun no lo he logrado, quien sepa se lo agradeceria quien me de un empujon o ayuda como lo decimos en venezuela
#ubuntu-es 2013-05-22
<issacricci> hola
<issacricci> todo bien
<fosil-1> :)
<fosil-1> besame besame mucho como si fuera esta noche la ultima vez
<fosil-1> besame
<fosil-1> besame mucho
<akuma_> Hola muchachos !!!
<akuma_> una ayuda a un viejo ubuntero !!!!
<akuma_> Alguien sabe como agrego lanzadores en Gnome 3.8 ???   antwes usaba el menu-editor :S
<Aktiffisus> Hola quisiera saber como instalar bitdeefender antivvirus para linux, sé que linux es seguro pero interactuo con mucha g ente que usa windows y no quisiera infectarla de hecho no sé nada de como instalarlo, recibí un e mail, nos sé tampoco si funciona en ubuntu 12.04
 * GeMiNniS buenos días
<dotirc> holaa todos
<chilicuil> hola dotirc, buenos dias o/
<dotirc> hola amigo como puedo obtener musica
<pikislabis> Pagando
<chilicuil> aum, depende del tipo de musica dotirc, yo suelo descargar la musica de youtube =P, usando sitios como http://www.youtube-mp3.org/
<dotirc> algun canal para descarga en este servidor
<chilicuil> en freenode no vas a encontrar ese tipo de temas, sugiero que pruebes algunas otras redes de irc, como http://www.irc-hispano.es/
<XBLASTER> holas
<XBLASTER> alguien me puede ayudar
<XBLASTER> por favor
<buenaventura> !alguien | XBLASTER
<kubot> XBLASTER: Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<XBLASTER> donde puedo bajar una version
<XBLASTER> antigua de una distro
<XBLASTER> en este caso exacto es fedora 14, se que no es el canal adecuado pero en el canal de fedora no encuentro respuesta
<XBLASTER> gracias,
<buenaventura> !ot | XBLASTER
<kubot> XBLASTER: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<GeMiNniS> !chuleria
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'chuleria'.
<XBLASTER> gracias,
<juaner> Buenas, soy nuevo en el mundo de ubuntu y quiero instalar ubuntu 10.04.4 sin borrar la particion D donde guardo algunos documentos, en c quiero borrar windows, el caso es que le dejo el mismo tamaño, utilizar como Ext2, formatear la particion si, punto de montaje /, pero me aparece: no ha seleccionado una partición para que se use como espacio de intercambio. Alguien me puede ayudar?
<GeMiNniS> necesitas crear una particion de intercambio
<juaner> Gracias Geminis, el punto es que no se como crearla
<juaner> hace de cuenta que no se nada
<GeMiNniS> necesitas tener algo de espacio libre, cuanto tienes de memoria ram?
<GeMiNniS> libera espacio de alguna particion y crea una swap de mas o menos lo mismo que tengas de ram
<juaner> no lo recuerdo bien, y ahorita estoy conectado desde el cd de ubuntu, dejame buscar y te digo cuanto tengo
<juaner> Geminnis, me voy a cambiar de pc porque estoy en la que voy a instalar ubuntu y asi va a ser dificil,
<GeMiNniS> ¿? tienes ya toda la informacion que necesitas
<GeMiNniS> todo viene en castellano no tienes mas que leer y seguir los pasos
<juaner> Gracias Geminnis, pero en esta pc no puedo seguir por lo que te decia, me cambio a otra y me conecto
<rodicio_> Hola. ¿como era eso de actualizar el sistema?   sudo apt-get update  ¿y que más? gracias
<GeMiNniS> sudo apt-get update y sudo apt-get upgrade
<rodicio_> Ok, voy a ver, porque es el portátil de un pariente, y creo que su versión ya no tiene soporte.
<GeMiNniS> solo tendrias que cambiar las lineas de /etc/apt/sources.list, no te recomiendo  actualizar la distribucion, sobre todo si es anterior a unity
<rodicio_> ok, es posterior a Unity. o eso creo. Tiene la barra de iconos lateral a la izquierda
<GeMiNniS> lastima
<rodicio_> ¿? :D    ¿es peor la versión más actual?
<GeMiNniS> para mi gusto , ubuntu dejo de ser una opcion desde la 9.10
<rodicio_> Ok
<GeMiNniS> y mas aun cuando metieron publicidad dentro del propio sistema
<rodicio_> No estoy seguro de haber notado esa publicidad
<GeMiNniS> eso de darle al inicio y que te salgan unas gafas de sol etc.... en venta, no va conmigo
<GeMiNniS> solo tienes que darle a "inicio" y empezar a escribir el nombre de algun programa, ahí te empiezan a salir cosas en venta
<rodicio_> Yo tengo en mi portátil la versión 12.04, y no me tropecé con la publi. Es un DVD que venía en una revista de Linux
<GeMiNniS> quizas en esa version aún no salia instalado por defecto no lo se, se que se puede desinstalar, pero el hecho de que venga algo asi "de serie" deja mucho que desear
<rodicio_> En mi caso también sucede que he usado casi todos los escritorios que existen except el Unity, que si lo usé ha sido muy poco
<rodicio_> Este portátil con el que estoy cacharreando ahora no es el mío
<rodicio_> Pero estoy escribiendo desde el mío ;O
<rodicio_> ;)
<rodicio_> Creo que Canonical debería poner los DVDs a la venta a un precio entre 6 y10 €uros, y todos contentos :)
<GeMiNniS> pagar? por algo que cada dia se parece mas a windows? por dios hombre, no digas esas cosas
<rodicio_> :D :D :D
<rodicio_> A mi no me importaría.
<rodicio_> De momento estoy libre virus, y otras ventajas que tengo
<rodicio_> Yo siempre fuí más de Debian, pero sólo por configurar la tarjeta gráfica de Nvidia ya me da pereza, y por eso estoy con Ubuntu
<GeMiNniS> sin comentarios
<rodicio_> :D :D
<pandev92> yo siempre fui de linux, pero ahora me da tanta vagancia que uso osx :D
<pandev92> XD
<rodicio_> :D XD XD
<GeMiNniS> yo diria que ambos sois de "w" pero no lo sabeis
<pandev92> naaaa, no puedo vivir sin el eyecandyx d
<pandev92> *xd
<rodicio_> Pues claro que soy de W, pero el problema es que soy un insumiso nato :p
<pandev92> conmigo windows no dura un mes, en algún momento deja de iniciar, ya me cansé xd
<rodicio_> ¿como se pone la hora en los comentarios en Xchat?
<GeMiNniS> configuracion prefereccias
<GeMiNniS> habilitar marcas de hora
<rodicio_> ok
<rodicio_> enable time stamps :)
<rodicio_> 22 minutos actualizando y seguimos. :)
<GridCube> eso pasa
<GeMiNniS> instalate un repositorio local, ya veras que rapidez para todo xD
<rodicio_> Interesante idea
<GeMiNniS> si pero preparate a descargar 10 dvd y a tenerlos ocupando espacio en tu sistema
<GeMiNniS> para lo quie es realmente una ventaja es si tienes varios pc en red, ahi si que le sacas rendimiento
<rodicio_> eyecandyx, esto fue todo lo que encontré: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QxFw6z1fic
<rodicio_> Habría que hablar con Canonical, para a ver si envían repositorios en formato físico por correo
<GeMiNniS> esos no pierden ni un centimo, antes cuando no tenian que ver con ellos, te mandaban cds originales a casa, gratis
<rodicio_> ese "para a ver"  delata un poco mi procedencia ;)
<GeMiNniS> tengo por ahi un ubuntu 8.04 en cd original
<rodicio_> Ya lo recuerdo, pero el problema está en que ya no pueden permitírselo si quieren obtener beneficios
<rodicio_> Es curioso. Estoy actualizando y el portátil sólo está usando 700 MIB de RAM, hace un momento eran menos todavía
<pandev92> y ni aun asi obtienen beneficios..., la verdad tienen que trabajar y pulir mucho más el entorno para obtener beneicios
<GeMiNniS> obtener beneficios no es el objetivo que tendria que tener esto, es lo que hace que se este pudriendo
<rodicio_> Creo que deberían poner CDs a la venta, como ya he dicho más arriba. Luego, tienen que convencer al sector empresarial para que use sus productos
<pandev92> eso está claro
<pandev92> ADEMás que los beneficios no se obtienen en linux en el panorama del usuario común, sino en el sector empresarial
<rodicio_> En una consulta de un dentista vi que tenían un PC con Xp en recepción sólo para manejar las fichas de los pacientes, y hacía un ruido el ventilador como si estuviera trabajando al 80%. Ese trabajo hoy en día lo hace un Raspberry Pi, y se ahorran un pico en electricidad
<GeMiNniS> ni tanto ni tan calvo xD
<GeMiNniS> kansas?
<rodicio_> ¿?
<GeMiNniS> nada esto va mal xD
<GeMiNniS> tarrasa
<rodicio_> Yo creo que para mostrar una ficha con la foto y los datos de un paciente en el monitor se necesita menos potencia de procesador que para ver una página web
<rodicio_> Uau. Esto me muestra el prompt de usuario, parece que ya está actualizado. Pero este Uniti debería decirme que resetee el ordenador, y no me dice nada
 * xoan buenas
<rodicio_> ¿alguien ha probado Q4Wine?
<mimecar> tienes más programas para configurar wine
<rodicio_> ¿para que sea más facil hacer funcionar más software? Yo voy a instalar Autodata
<rodicio_> De momento voy a probar con Wine a pelo, y luego si no lo consigo probaré Q4wine, y si sirve de algo, winetriks
<mimecar> ¿qué programa quieres usar que no tiene equivalente?
<rodicio_> Es Autodata, es un programa que me han pedido que le instale para administrar un taller mecánico
<mimecar> si tienes suerte es posible que wine lo soporte
<GeMiNniS> rodicio_, con que fin necesitas ese programa?
<rodicio_> De hecho han intenatado instalarlo en W7 y no han sabido, creo que en Xp va bien.  He encontrado unas instrucciones en Inet, pero a ver si lo consigo
<mimecar> esperas con unas instrucciones para xp instalarlo dentro de wine?
<rodicio_> GeMiNniS, No estoy seguro, pero es para usarlo en una especie de taller de reparación de coches
<rodicio_> mimecar, no, las instrucciones son para Wine
<GridCube> rodicio_, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=27928
<GridCube> aparentemente funciona de una con wine
<GeMiNniS> en una a malas, maquina virtual con "w" y pista
<rodicio_> :)
<rodicio_> Estoy con ello, y de momento a lo bruto. Install.exe e instalando.
<rodicio_> Me pide que versión de Windows estoy usando. desde W95 hasta W.Vista, y también puedo seleccionar Unknoun
<rodicio_> *Unknown
<rodicio_> voy a probar con Xp, aunque lo de Unknwn me tienta bastante
<rodicio_> De momento parece que todo funciona perfectamente. Yo no se usar el programa, pero creo que no da ningún problema
<juaner_> Geminnis, hace un par de horas pedi ayuda para instalar ubuntu sin borrar la particion D, te cuento que mejor decidi hacer la instalacion usando todo el disco duro, ahorita estoy usando ubuntu, agradezco tu ayuda y cualquier duda, que creo que tendre, espero me puedas ayudar. Saludos.
<GeMiNniS> solo tenias que hacer la particion libre un par de gygas mas pequeña para meter una particion swap
<juaner_> Pues como te comente, apenas es la primera vez que uso ubuntu, la verdad por mi ignorancia se me hace complicado por el momento comprender como hacerlo, pero espero seguir con este sistema de aqui en adelante e ir aprendiendo poco a poco, agradezco mucho tu ayuda y espero tenerla cuando surga alguna duda.
<GeMiNniS> juaner_, sigue esta guia http://redactalo.com/27/desactivar-busquedas-amazon-en-ubuntu-13-04-y-12-10/
<GeMiNniS> es para quitar la publicidad que te meten ahi
<GeMiNniS> solo tienes que desinstalar un programa desde la terminal
<juaner_> Gracias, ahorita lo aplico
<juaner_> Gracias geminnis, pero creo que no tengo instalado lo de amazon pues no aparece ademas en la terminal me pone:  pudo encontrar el paquete unity-lens-shopping
<juaner_> no se pudo encontrar el paquete unity-lens-shopping
<GeMiNniS> entonces no esta, mejor
<alex_12255> hola tengo squid con sarg en ubuntu 10.04 ya configure todo
<alex_12255> lo que pasa es que quiero que sarg me envie los reportes por email
<alex_12255> alguno sabe como por que ya busque en google y nada
<chilicuil> contigura el programa mail alex_12255, o utiliza un programa que reemplace su funcioanlidad, como sendemail, en ultima instancia, creo que lo que necesitas es alguna forma de enviar corres a traves de un comando de la terminal, teniendo eso, supongo que puedes adaptarlo a tu caso particular, http://javier.io/blog/es/2010/11/28/sendemail.html
<alex_12255> ok gracias
<alex_12255> por que en sarg viene una linea que dice mail no se si de hay se pueda  de hay y la sintaxis cual sea
<erAbuelo> mete tu mail y listo
<alex_12255> ok gracias
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
 * GeMiNniS buenas noches
#ubuntu-es 2013-05-23
<Guest34256> hola
<Guest34256> como estan?
<Cloweling> hola alguien a intentado alguna vez hacer el raid 1
<Costeelation> hola chicos
<Costeelation> como puedo yo cambiar la posicion del demonio de notificaciones?
<Costeelation> que salen arriba a la derecha
<Costeelation> es posible?
<erAbuelo> buenas
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
 * xoan buenas
 * GeMiNniS Buenos días
<carnau> Alguien me puede echar una mano con 13.04 y la configuración multimonitor?
<carnau> El problema es que al activar los 3 monitores, perdí todos los paneles, y no puedo hacer nada
<carnau> sólo tengo el fondo de pantalla en los 3. Ninguna tecla sirve.
<carnau> Acabo de instalar así que supongo que está usando los drivers genericos.
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<pegasus555> hola a todos , estoy convirtiendo video de mp4 a vcd lo estoy haciendo con el programa winff pero lo transforma con mala calidad quisiera saber si alguien sabe utlizar la pestaña de video de opciones avanzada de winff , para que me de una orientacion , he estado buscando en google como utlizar la opcion avanzada de video pero no encontrado nada
<pegasus555> alguna orientacion o ayuda le estare agradecido
<GridCube> !man devede
<kubot> devede | DeVeDe allows users to create Video DVDs, suitable for home players,from any number of video files, in any of the formats supported by Mplayer. | Prueba « man devede » en una terminal o ver http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man1/devede.1.html
<GridCube> pegasus555,  ^ ^ usa devede
<pegasus555> ok thank you GridCube y Kubot
<GridCube> P: kubot es un robot pegasus555 :P
<pegasus555> ok bye
<camilo_> hola ayudaaaa
<camilo_> no me funciona mi cámarita con Ustreaming ni con Skype
<camilo_> ni con facebook
<camilo_> me funciona concheese y camorama
<camilo_> alguna ayudita?
<camilo_> tampoco me funciona con el panel de v4l2
<zdkl> holaaa
<zdkl> buenas tardes
<zdkl> alquien sabe como puedo liberar un movil LG optimus black ????
<camilo_> hola
<zdkl> buenas!!! :)
<zdkl> ...
<camilo_> zdkl: revisa este blog  http://dsanchem.wordpress.com/2013/02/11/como-liberar-el-lg-optimus-black-p970-gratis-testeado-en-espana/
<zdkl> Gracias compañero
<camilo_> zdkl: se ve engorroso suerte
<zdkl> ok
<camilo_> alguna ayudita?
<camilo_> no me funciona mi cámarita con Ustreaming ni con Skype
<zdkl> no solo eso
<camilo_> me funciona concheese y camorama
<camilo_> zdkl: dale
<camilo_> no me funciona mi cámarita con Ustreaming ni con Skype
<camilo_> me funciona concheese y camorama
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de skype estas usando?
<camilo_> mimecar: 4.1.0.20
<mimecar> !skype
<kubot> Si skype no reconoce to webcam pero cheese si lo hace quizás funcione si lo ejecutas de esta manera « LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype » o de esta otra « LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype » . Skype usa API's antiguas por eso es necesario todo esto.
<camilo_> mimecar: ok probaré... tampoco me funciona en el panel de control de v4l2
<camilo_> mimecar: probando...
<camilo_> mimecar: como uso pastebin
<camilo_> ?
<camilo_> mimecar: se o que es pero no sé copiar la info
<camilo_> mimecar: voy a probar la otra forma
<mimecar> selecciona el texto en la consola y lo copias
<camilo_> tengo el escritorio xfce no tengo la opción de copiar texto de la terminal
<camilo_> como en un editor de texto
<mimecar> xfce si que debe tener esa opción
<camilo_> porque? no lo sé
<camilo_> no puedo ni pegar texto
<mimecar> cómo lo estas pegando?
<camilo_> cuando instalé el Xfce no me funcionaba la terminal que estaba predeterminada me lanzaba una pantallita negra y nada más
<mimecar> repito, cómo pegas texto?
<camilo_> ctrl v
<camilo_> ctrl+v
<mimecar> eso no funciona en la consola
<camilo_> si ya me enteré
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> con el botón derecho que te sale
<camilo_> :-)
<camilo_> nothing...
<camilo_> con el botón derecho lo mismo que con el izquierdo
<camilo_> seleccionar y deseleccionar texto
<mimecar> la consola si que permite copiar y pegar
<mimecar> si no te funciona usa otra consola
<camilo_> uxterm y xterm
<camilo_> igual
<mimecar> te pasaba lo mismo en el live cd?
<camilo_> en el escritorio predeterminado de ubuntu 12.10 me permitía hacerlo en este no
<camilo_> no sé porqué
<mimecar> xfce funciona igual que unity
<camilo_> cuando instale el xfce no me permitía trabajar en la terminal predeterminada y empecé a trabajar en uxterm creo
<camilo_> nada de cortar y pegar... no me ha funcionado
<camilo_> en algún momento me dieron un comando para copiar información... no me acuerdo cual fué  X-D
<camilo_> puedo instalar una terminal como la de Unyt?
<mimecar> unity usa gnome-terminal
<mimecar> pero me extraña que te fallen varias terminales
<camilo_> y esa no me sirve acá
<mimecar> ¿estas usando repositorios externos?
<mimecar> si te sirve
<camilo_> provaré instalarla
<mimecar> te instalará bastantes cosas por dependencias
<camilo_> que implica eso?
<mimecar> que tendrás más programas instalados y un poco de espacio menos
<camilo_> voy a provar... de verdad que me facilitaría la vida
<camilo_> me gusta esto y estoy aprendiendo a usar la terminal si puedo cortar y pegar muy bién
<camilo_> ya la instalé de hecho es la que estaba por defecto cuando instale xfce y lo mismo no me deja trabajar
<camilo_> la pantallita está negra sin nada
<mimecar> xfce por defecto con gnome-terminal?
<mimecar> has instalado ubuntu o xubuntu?
<camilo_> Ubuntu
<mimecar> entonces es normal que lo tengas instalado
<camilo_> tiene una barra de herramientas
<camilo_> pero no aparece nada en la pantallita
<camilo_> escribo encima y nada
<mimecar> ¿has instalado repositorios externos?
<camilo_> reo que sí
<camilo_> creo que sí
<mimecar> cuales
<camilo_> fuera de las actualizaciones?
<camilo_> mmm... como lo puedo verificar?
<mimecar> las actualizaciones no usan ppa
<mimecar> lo tienes en el centro de software
<camilo_> ok
<camilo_> en el historial?
<mimecar> en origenes de software
<camilo_> revisando
<camilo_> donde dice otro software?
<mimecar> lo tienes en el menú del centro de software
<camilo_> ya... dice software de ubuntu, otro software, actualizacion, controladores adicionales
<camilo_> en otro software están seleccionados: "Independiente", "independiente (código fuente), pinta-stable, n-muench/vlc, freetuxtv, clementine
<mimecar> ahí tienes varios repositorios externos
<camilo_> estos son ppa: pinta-stable, n-muench/vlc, freetuxtv, clementine
<mimecar> usa un live cd y mira si te funciona copiar y pegar texto
<camilo_> en el otro escritorio me funciona en unity
<mimecar> unity no es xfce
<mimecar> si con un live cd de xubuntu te funciona, es cosa de configuración
<camilo_> lo sé .. con el live cd podŕe usar xfce?
<mimecar> o crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema
<guest-cxTFEp> hola soy camilo
<guest-cxTFEp> accedí por otro usuario
<guest-cxTFEp> aquí la terminal funciona bién... le de gnome
<mimecar> usa la de xfce
<guest-cxTFEp> estoy en unity
<mimecar> por qué no estas usando xfce?
<guest-cxTFEp> a ver... dejame ordenarme... entré al usuario visita... aún no sé como crear otro usuario con contraseña y todo... veré si puedo acceder con xfce con este usuario visita
<camilo_> chao
<mtellez> Hola, mi usuario tiene contraseña, pero un dia desde cuentas de usuario seleccioné "Iniciar sesión automáticamente", y ahora aunque le quite esa opción, lightdm me permite iniciar la sesión solo seleccionando mi usuario, si presiono ctrl+alt+f1 si me pide mi contraseña, que necesito hacer para que lightdm me pida nuevamente la contraseña?
<Guest52289> hola
<facmed> Hola
<facmed> ¿Es este es el canal oficial de ubuntu?
<Guest52289> hola
#ubuntu-es 2013-05-24
 * GeMiNniS buenas noches
<mrMiyagui> hola tengo una pregunta sobre permisos de carpetas y como se manejan con samba
<mrMiyagui> he instalado webmin y estoy intentando manejarlo pero me da problemas.
<mrMiyagui> si uso chmod me funciona bien, pero a través del Samba Manager (Webmin) les aplico permisos 777 pero igual no funciona.
 * xoan buenas
 * GeMiNniS Buenos días
 * GeMiNniS buenas
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<otoxoto> hola!
<otoxoto> me llamo Gabriel, vivo en Argentina, en La Quiaca, un pueblo de frontera al norte
<otoxoto> necesito ayuda para Ubuntu Studio
<otoxoto> EEEEEUuuuu!
<buenaventura> otoxoto: dni y teléfono
<buenaventura> y CP
<buenaventura> !studio | otoxoto
<kubot> otoxoto: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<m4v> !pregunta otoxoto
<kubot> otoxoto: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<otoxoto> gracias
<otoxoto> Cortita y al pie: yo uso Ubuntu Studio LIve
<otoxoto> siempre desde un pendrive
<otoxoto> y descargo desde synaptics programas como FOTOWALL
<otoxoto> puedo guardarlos?,....
<otoxoto> porque cada que cargo, tengo que descargar plugins y cosas
<otoxoto> Hay alguna manera de guardar esos programas?
<m4v> en el pendrive?
<Xago> hola muchachos...saben pq el sistema me está dando este error? http://pastebin.com/kPsA006q
<Xago> me indica algo con lsb
<Xago> estaba instalando openjdk, en este caso. Sin embargo, cuando he instalado otras cosas dias atrás me da el mismo error al final.
<GridCube> fijate si haces un sudo apt-get autoremove y un sudo apt-get autoclean
<carnau> hola, ya no hay versión alternate de los cds de ubuntu? No encuentro la de 13.04
<chilicuil> no, ya no hay carnau, hace como 1 año se descontinuo, existe sin embargo la version !minimal de Ubuntu
<chilicuil> !minimalcd
<kubot> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<chilicuil> y tambien la version Ubuntu core, !ubuntucore
<chilicuil> !ubuntucore
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'ubuntucore'.
<carnau> vaya... y cómo puedo entonces instalar Ubuntu con un LVM cifrado? El normal me parece que no lo lleva.
<chilicuil> carnau: buena pregunta carnau, no tengo idea si la version Minimal soporte LVM cifrado, aunque francamente lo dudo, tal vez podrias probar con la version !server
<carnau> ya, pero yo quiero un entorno de escritorio...
<carnau> bueno, ya bajé el cd minimal y estoy instalando a ver que pasa...
<carnau> chilicuil, ah bien, veo que la minimal si que deja, tendré que darle por ahí, gracias!
<chilicuil> carnau: genial, suerte
<MrTulias> Buenas. ¿Algún firewall y/o ids fácil de implementar?
<Sisifo> Hola a todos!!!
<chilicuil> hola Sisifo
<Sisifo> Tengo un problema con mi Ubuntu. Alguién me puede ayudar?
<GeMiNniS> como quieres que lo sepamos?
<Sisifo> Ya te lo digo!!!
<mimecar> GeMiNniS, con la bola de cristal, no has comprado ya la tuya? :P
<GeMiNniS> estoy cansado de utilizarla, era solo ironia
<Sisifo> Lo que pasa es que tengo dual boot de Windows 7 y Ubuntu 13.04
<Sisifo> El GRUB desapareció por un problema al cargar Ubuntu
<Sisifo> Lo intento recuperar con el LIVECD
<Sisifo> Lo reinstalo en el MBR
<Sisifo> y todo los pasos
<Sisifo> lo actualizo
<Sisifo> y solamente detecta
<Sisifo> Windows 7
<GeMiNniS> que pasos sigues
<Sisifo> monto la unidad donde lo tengo instalado (/dev/sda5) en /mnt
<Sisifo> lo reinstalo al grub en la unidad como root
<Sisifo> y ejecuto sudo update-grub para actualizar la configuración del GRUB
<GeMiNniS> http://www.guia-ubuntu.com/?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<Sisifo> Cuando ejecuto sudo update-grub solamente reconoce Windows 7
<Sisifo> Y por eso no puedo iniciar con Linux
<mimecar> Sisifo, ¿qué problema tuvistes para que desapareciera grub?
<GeMiNniS> montas solo la particion o montas el resto de dispositivos? haces chroot?
<Sisifo> bueno eso me sucedio al resetear la pc porque se demoraba demasiado el arranque del sistema
<Sisifo> hago chroot si
<Sisifo> solo la particion
<mimecar> Sisifo, comprueba primero que tus particiones de ubuntu aún tienen datos
<Sisifo> tiene aun datos
<mimecar> para reinstalar grub tienes que montar varias cosas
<mimecar> no sólo lo que has hecho
<Sisifo> eso ya lo sé, lo he hecho está en las indicaciones
<GeMiNniS> debe de ser lo de " y todo los pasos"
<Sisifo> ahi va
<mimecar> Sisifo, pon la documentación que estas siguiendo
<mimecar> y no pegues mucho texto en el canal
<Sisifo> http://www.ubuntuleon.com/2012/11/recupera-el-grub-en-ubuntu-1204-y-1210.html
<monster> una ayudanta por favor...
<GeMiNniS> parece válido
<GeMiNniS> supongo que todos los montajes los haces con exito, no te da error ninguno? todo se ejecuta correctamente?
<Sisifo> no problem
<GeMiNniS> un disco duro o mas? (aunque no tendria porque tener nada que ver)
<Sisifo> no, una sola unidad
<GeMiNniS> pues como no este corrupa ta instalacion y sea eso por lo que no la detecta... no veo donde puede estar el problema
<GeMiNniS> la*
<Sisifo> y como puedo confirmarlo?
<GeMiNniS> buena pregunta
<mimecar> añade a mano la entrada del grub
<Sisifo> esa es buena idea!! pero no sé como
<GeMiNniS> /boot/grub grub.cfg si no recuerdo mal
<mimecar> no puedes añadirlo directamente
<Sisifo> y lo loco es que la enesima vez que me sucede
<GeMiNniS> yo comprobaria ese disco, a lo mejor tienes sectores dañados
<mimecar> apagas mal siempre el equipo?
<mimecar> grub no se pierde por un reinicio
<Sisifo> se carga mal que es otra cosa mi hermano, y es con Ubuntu 12.10 como cd de instalación.
<Sisifo> El hecho es que se pierde
<Sisifo> sino no estaria aquí
<mimecar> me he perdido
<GeMiNniS> y yo jejejeje, que hermano?
<mimecar> lo primero es saber la causa de que pierdas tanto los datos
<mimecar> puede ser lo que dice GeMiNniS y tener el disco mal
<Sisifo> te dije que no pierdo datos, yo ahora soy el perdido
<mimecar> <Sisifo> y lo loco es que la enesima vez que me sucede
<GeMiNniS> hombre, grub tambien son datos no te parece¿
<mimecar> has perdido varias veces grub si o no?
<Sisifo> si
<mimecar> entonces has perdido datos
<mimecar> sería buena idea que le pasaras un test de superficie a ese disco
<mimecar> si no quieres hacerlo, añade la entrada de ubuntu a grub2 a mano
<Sisifo> y con que hago el test?
<mimecar> con el mismo live cd
<Sisifo> con gparted?
<mimecar> no me parece que lo admita
<Sisifo> porque no
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> entra en el programa y si encuentras la opción usala
<GeMiNniS> xD
<mimecar> http://ubuntu-paranovatos.blogspot.com.es/2012/03/reparar-disco-duro-sectores-danados.html
<mimecar> para usar badblocks
<mimecar> con el disco desmontado, lee el artículo completo antes de hacer cualquier cosa
<Lobo_Estepario> hola viva guindows!!!!
<Exio> k
<Lobo_Estepario> jajaja
<GeMiNniS> supongo que en esta red tambien hay trolls
<Lobo_Estepario> era para probar
<GeMiNniS>  Lobo_Estepario!*@* añadido a la lista de ignorados.
<Sisifo> hola muchachos de nuevo!!! puedo analizar el disco duro con algun programa de windows lo que pasa es que hablo desde allí
<mimecar> Sisifo, ya te he pasado como lo puedes hacer
<mimecar> desde windows no puedes
<Sisifo> muchas gracias por todo!!!
#ubuntu-es 2013-05-25
<nimbiotics> Hola a todos. Yo instale un programa, lo desinstale y ahora quiero insta;larlo de nuevo, pero simplemente no funciona, Obtengo varias advertencias (http://paste.ubuntu.com/5698673/) y el programa se muestra en el menu de aplicaciones, pero no inicia. Cuandi intento iniciarlo en una linea de comando obtengo algunas advertencias y finalmente un mensaje que dice "no se consiguo" ("not found")....
<nimbiotics> ...Ya utilize "apt-get --purge remove". Podria alguien ayudarme a solventar esto? MGxA!
<arielsanflo> saludos a toda la sala
<antares_> hola. pregunta con respecto a openvpn
<antares_> ¿como conecto mi ubuntu a una red vpn con un archivo  *.Ovpn
<antares_> si alguien me ayuda seria muy feliz
<antares_> alguien, que me ayude por favor.
<arielsanflo> http://www.xatakaon.com/seguridad-en-redes/como-configurar-una-vpn-pptp-en-ubuntu
<arielsanflo> vamos aver
<arielsanflo> si te sirve
<arielsanflo> antares_
<arielsanflo> leiste
<antares_> gracias
<antares_> no me sirvió,  http://www.vpngate.net/en/
<antares_> estos vpn solo se conectan a ipad, win, mac, android
<arielsanflo> necesito ayuda habro el centro de software y  se me cierra todo y pasan unos segundo en pantalla negra y vulvo inicisr secion
<antares_> pero como usan openvpn quizas se pueda conectar con ubuntu.
<arielsanflo> iniciar secion
<camilo> hola... ayuda: no me funciona la terminal genome en escritorio xfce tengo ubuntu 13.04 con todas las actualizaciones
<camilo> nesecito ayuda
<camilo> algién por acá?
<dzup> vamos a ver que tal jala open arena en mi tablet :p
<dzup> 490mb va descargar  xD
<dzup> he estado bien complacido con esta tablet, la verdad la recomiendo
<dzup> no puesto ubuntu touch o como se llame aun, y no pienso ponerle, este android trae todo heh
<wicope> hola como recoger la salida de un comando en la terminal? ejemplo: VAR=$(git checkout master) pero no se recoge todo lo que sale, porque me sale también Already on 'master', y no está dentro de VAR, Gracias
<Eriko> hola
<Eriko> mira estoy hasta los huevos
<Eriko> de todo esto
<Eriko> no hay nadie pues os denuncio ubuntu como no haya nadie
<Eriko> hola u BOTu-fr es broma todo e
<Eriko> estas hay?
<Profeakti> hola quiero preguntarles amigos si es perfectamente normal recibir esta alerta con rkhunter /usr/bin/unhide.rb [WARNING]  he leido en algunos lados dicen que es un falso positivo o un bug, en otros dicen que no, de hecho tengo esa y otra que dice
<mimecar> para que usas buscadores de rootkits?
<Profeakti> /usr/bin/unhide.rb [WARNING]
<Profeakti> checking for hidden file directories [WARNING]   la instalacion es limpia y todo el software ha sido instalado desde el centro de ubuntu, ninguna  apicacion rara , toodas son populares
<Profeakti> vengo del otro lado, de hecho no uso antivirus, pero he leido que recomiendan usar estos buscadores
<mimecar> recomiendan?
<mimecar> si instalas desde los repositorios oficiales y no añades PPA raros tu sistema está limpio
<Profeakti> en el mismo ubuntu ask  he visto y no no sé ni qué es un ppa no añado ppa este programa estaba en los repositorios con apt-get
<mimecar> un PPA es un repositorio externo a ubuntu
<Profeakti> no, todo mi software  es del centro de software a ecepción de chrome que lo descargue de la pagina oficial y lo ejecute coon doble click y se abrió el centro de software
<mimecar> ... que se abra en el centro de software
<mimecar> no quiere decir que pertenezca a ubuntu
<Profeakti> fue el unico software que descargue de otro lado todo lo demás directo desde el centro de soft
<mimecar> entonces tu sistema está limpio
<Profeakti> supongo que es un falso positivo o algo así, oye soy nuevo en esto no me acostmbro  andar sin antivirus o algo y las opiniones son muy diferenciadas en cuanto al tema que recomiendas tú tener instalado para darle más seguridad a ubuntu 12.4  y no sentirme t an... desnudo
<mimecar> usar el sentido común
<mimecar> y no instalar lo primero que te encuentras
<Profeakti> pues lo unico raro que instale fue chrome de ahi no tengo nada que no haya venido del centro de software o que no haya visto en fors  que otros usuarios tienen
<mimecar> pasan los minutos y cada vez tienes más cosas externas
<mimecar> ¿qué más has instalado?
<Profeakti> e instale chrome porque chromium anda como dos versiones atras, pero de ahi nada
<Profeakti> sólo chrome descargado en un archivo que se abrio en el centro de soft y ese rkhunter de ahi  mis notas tomboy  un emulador de play que creo qu se llama pcxs  skype y furious iso mount
<Profeakti> pero todo esto lo he visto que otros usuarios lo instalan, entonces no debo preocuparme por esa alerta?
<mimecar> no deberías usar ese tipo de programas
<mimecar> y menos si no tienes bastantes conocimientos
<Profeakti> el rk hunter hay que quitarlo
<Profeakti> ?
<mimecar> puedes dejarlo si quieres
<Profeakti> se que no ha cambiado nada pero si me sacó de onda esa alerta
<Profeakti> lo que pasa es que no me acostumbro  andar por la vida sin antivirus tu entiendes
<mimecar> no, no lo entiendo
<Profeakti> es mi primer ubuntu
<mimecar> si tienes el sistema actualizado te evitas muchos "virus" típicos de Windows
<mimecar> los ejecutables de Windows no funcionan directamente
<mimecar> y no ejecutas las cosas con permisos de administrador
<Profeakti> lo primero que hice fue actualizarlo e instalar gufw para ver como va el firewall
<Profeakti> entiendo
<Profeakti> por ahora no tengo que instalar ni pienso instalar nada solo algun herramienta de seguridad pero veo que luego traen problemas com oeste
<mimecar> la herramienta no tiene problemas
<mimecar> pero tienes que saber como se usa
<Profeakti> pues solo le di rkhunter --check y salieron esas dos alertas de rb y de no recuerdo la otra
<camilo> alguien por aquí?
<camilo> necesito ayuda...
<camilo> ayer en la terminal me pidió ser superusuario para el comando shutdown +1
<camilo> supuse que el super usuario se actva con el comando su... estoy bién?
<camilo> me pidió contraseña... le dí la contraseña que le doy al inicio de la seció y no me acepto
<camilo> le dí la contraseña que le doy al comienza del grub
<camilo> y nada
<camilo> primera pregunta: que es super usuario?
<camilo> segunda pregunta: trabajo con super usuario actibado?
<camilo> eso
<mimecar> para que has hecho eso?
<camilo> shutdown +1
<camilo> ?
<mimecar> no se trabaja con el usuario root de normal
<mimecar> ubuntu no activa por defecto su
<camilo> me lo pidio para el comando shutdown +1
<mimecar> para que quieres usar shutdown?
<camilo> le pido que se apage solo en un tiempo determinado
<mimecar> pl
<mimecar> ok
<camilo> así escucho música y se apaga cuando ya estoy durmiendo
<mimecar> eso es un gasto importante de energía sólo para escuchar música
<camilo> a qué te refieres? sé que hay un programa para hacerlo de hecho lo instalé...
<mimecar> dejar encendido el ordenador sólo para escuchar música hace que consuma energía
<mimecar> un mp3 conseguiría lo mismo con menos gasto
<mimecar> si no te importa el consumo de energía, usa el comando
<camilo> mmm... bueno no uso el computador para juegos super ultra 6D sorraund infinite cualyty... y no tengo un ipod con conexión a internet para escuchar las miles de radios online que me da clementine
<camilo> además soy músico... y me interesa escuchar música del mundo... y no solo una selección
<camilo> en fin... que significa super usuario?
<mimecar> es el usuario que tiene todos los permisos en el sistema
<camilo> y como se activa?
<mimecar> sudo comando
<camilo> ok lo acabo de probar y funciona
<camilo> pqrq qué sirve el comando su
<camilo> ?
<Souchiro> su es para loguearte como root
<mimecar> es el equivalente de sudo en la mayorías de distribuciones
<camilo> ayer escribí su en la terminal... que a todo esto ya logré que funcionara, la gnome terminal e xfce
<mimecar> usar sudo para lanzar la terminal es mala idea
<camilo> le dí al comando su y me pidió pasword no me acepto ninguno
<mimecar> ubuntu no usa su
<camilo> ok... gracias por el aviso
<camilo> que puede pasar al utilizarlo? ayer lo hise
<mimecar> si lanzas aplicaciones gráficas con sudo más pronto que tarde tendrás problemas
<mimecar> no poder entrar en el ordenador por ejemplo
<camilo> algun lugar con las implicancias.... detalladas
<mimecar> 1º no uses sudo para aplicaciones gráficas
<camilo> donde poder chekear lo que me dices con detalles
<mimecar> 2º si no sabes lo que estas haciendo, no uses sudo
<mimecar> con eso es suficiente
<camilo> gracias por tus recomendaiones
<camilo> a estudiar entonces
<camilo> tu trabajas con sudo?
<mimecar> sólo para cosas de administración
<camilo> te noto traumado con el tema jajajajaja
<mimecar> me da lo mismo que hagas con tu equipo
<camilo> olvidas que quienes nos metemos en esto nos hemos hechado muchos computadores ya
<mimecar> usa sudo con aplicaciones gráficas y ya entrarás preguntando como arreglarlo
<camilo> obvio para eso es este chat...
<camilo> nadie es lo suficientemente experto ni lo suficientemente novato para no preguntar
<camilo> y hacerse asesorar
<camilo> gracias por las recomendaciones
<MrTulias> Para usar su es necesario tener root activado, ubuntu no lo tiene, usa sudo. Para aplicaciones gráficas gksudo
<camilo> sabía que existía el superusuario... sin embargo no tenía indicios...
<BafalUngo> hola
<BafalUngo> este chat para que sirve, para proporcionar ayuda con los sistemas ubuntu?
<julio> hola?
<mimecar> hola ha salido
<ochoporocho> 1
<ochoporocho> hola hay alguien
<mimecar> no
<ochoporocho> ahm
<mimecar> deberías conectar al irc sin usar el usuario root
<ochoporocho> ok gracias
<ochoporocho> q
 * GeMiNniS buenas
 * GeMiNniS buenas noches
#ubuntu-es 2013-05-26
<Profeakti> Hola muy buenas tardes soy neofito en ubuntu, he visto que no hay necesidad de antivirus asi que no he instalado ninguno, pero he visto  que en algunos foros se recomienda usar rkhunter para asegurarnos que el sistema está siempre limpio, he instalado este  programa y escaneado mi sistema y he recibido dos alertas /usr/bin/unhide.rb [WARNING]  checking for hidden file directories [WARNING] no obstante no he instalado nada raro, todo e
<Profeakti> sde el centro de soft,ware  y programas que muchos de uds usan como gymp pcsx etc, lo unico que he instaado desde otro sitio ha sido google chrome que desarguede su sitioo ficial. quiero saber si esas entradas son peligrosas pues he googleado y las opiniones respecto al tem a son divergentes
<GridCube> Profeakti, nunca escuche de ese programa
<GridCube> si no instalaste nada manualmente no tenes nada de que preocuparte
<Profeakti> sólo google chrome descargado de su pagina oficial
<Profeakti> que fue un deb que se abrio en el centro de ubuntu
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> no tenes que preocuparte
<Profeakti> Grid es que bueno como vengo del mundo de windows este tipo de herramientas me calman aunque creoo que han hecho  lo contrario
<GridCube> exacto, y no conociendo la aplicacion no se si te abra echo mas bien o mal
<Profeakti> esa creo que si era de los repositorios oficiales
<Profeakti> la instalé con sudo apt-get rkhunter
<GridCube> ah ok
<GridCube> mira vos
<GridCube> no no lo conocia
<GridCube> nunca me he preocupado
<Profeakti> jejeje
<Profeakti> es que si me sacó de onda Grid hay herramientas de seguridad que me puedan ayudar en este periodo de transición para sentirme tranquilo? como cuales me recomendarias?
<Profeakti> es que venir de allá y no usar nada de esto te hace sentir desnudo
<GridCube> Profeakti, yo no uso ninguna
<GridCube> pero seguro que habra
<GridCube> nunca he tenido problemas
<GridCube> pero tampoco es que tenga un servidor de datos privados o algo que valga la pena ponerme a buscar por herramientas de seguridad
<GridCube> las herramientas que vienen integradas al sistema me sobran
<Profeakti> te entiendo a m i me pasa bueno soy escritor de hecho y sii me da un poco de miedo  que pasen cosas
<arielsanflo> gracias sorgrum
<Sorgrum> De nada
<arielsanflo> mira el problema
<arielsanflo> no me abre el eeditor de wix en html5
<arielsanflo> ni la pagina http://arielsanflo.wix.com/jackipoli
<Sorgrum> que version de Firefox estas usando?
<arielsanflo> 22.0
<arielsanflo> venga que raro abri desde aqui la pagina desde el link que pegue y me abrio bien
<Sorgrum> sabes como borrar la memoria cache?
<arielsanflo> el historia;
<arielsanflo> el historial
<Sorgrum> Ah bien
<arielsanflo> http://editor.wix.com/html/editor/web/renderer/edit/12ff677f-d997-e21d-6179-0acabcbd7a9d?metaSiteId=12ff677f-f021-1462-d2e6-789a72c3925c&editorSessionId=4AE73680-B67E-4119-8569-1D0D3BB522A7
<Sorgrum> Ahora funciona para ti?
<arielsanflo> no
<Sorgrum> Oh
<arielsanflo> Un script de esta página puede estar ocupado, o puede haber dejado de responder. Puede detener el script, o puede continuar para ver si el script finaliza.
<arielsanflo> Script: https://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.8.1/jquery.min.js:2
<arielsanflo> hay esta el herror
<Sorgrum> hmm
<Sorgrum> para lo
<Sorgrum> borrastes tu memoria cache?
<arielsanflo> yes
<arielsanflo> borre todo el historial
<Sorgrum> puedes provar lo con Opera
<Sorgrum> http://www.opera.com/computer/linux
<arielsanflo> mira el problema es que trabajo en la u
<arielsanflo> universidad de pamplona
<arielsanflo> y la plataforma trabaja con firefox o internet explorer
<Sorgrum> Prueva lo con internet explorer
<arielsanflo> ya probe
<arielsanflo> y entra muy bien
<arielsanflo> el problesma esta en e firefox de ubuntu
<arielsanflo> pues con google cherome
<arielsanflo> chrome funciona bien wix
<Sorgrum> No puedes descargar Opera en ubuntu?
<arielsanflo> yes
<arielsanflo> pero no me funciona en a plataforma
<arielsanflo> de la universidad
<Sorgrum> El equipo de la universidad tiene ubuntu o en casa?
<arielsanflo> en mi portatil
<arielsanflo> la llevo a todos lados
<arielsanflo> y tiene ubuntu
<Sorgrum> y usted ya ha probado el uso de un navegador diferente usar wix?
<arielsanflo> si con google cherome
<Sorgrum> Pero en el mismo computador
<arielsanflo> yes
<arielsanflo> si y con ubuntu
<Sorgrum> Y funciona?
<arielsanflo> me funcion wix en el google chrome
<arielsanflo> firefox es el del problema
<Sorgrum> porque no usas chrome cuando necessitas usar wix y firefox cuand no neccesitas usar wix?
<arielsanflo> el problema es que tampoco puedo entrar en la plataforma de la universidad
<arielsanflo> que solo utiliza firefox
<Sorgrum> Oh ok
<arielsanflo> reinstale firefox
<arielsanflo> y nada
<Sorgrum> Puede ser que tu universidad tiene resticciones en red
<arielsanflo> no
<arielsanflo> ninguna
<arielsanflo> ya verfique eso
<arielsanflo> creo que el dns es el que esta mal en ubuntu
<arielsanflo> eso creo
<arielsanflo> pero no se como solucionarlo
<Sorgrum> http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager07.html#117717
<Sorgrum> puedes apretar "Delete all Sites"
<Sorgrum> No creo que es el DNS pero algo con compatibilidad en Firefox y Wix
<arielsanflo> si raro
<arielsanflo> pues entraba normalmente
<arielsanflo> antes hace como tres diaz
<arielsanflo> si es muy raro
<arielsanflo> he hecho de todo pero nada
<arielsanflo> que puedo arreglar este firefox
<Sorgrum> Si eso no lo arreglo yo no se que mas puedes acer
<Sorgrum> Puedes preguntar el IRC de Firefox
<arielsanflo> en eso ando
<arielsanflo> buscando
<arielsanflo> y tengo ubuntu 13.10
<arielsanflo> jajaj
<arielsanflo> me di cuanta ahora
<arielsanflo> gracias de todas formas
<arielsanflo> yo estudio ing de systemas
<Sorgrum> ahh muy bien
<Sorgrum> yo todavia estoy en escuela secundaria
<arielsanflo> jajja
<arielsanflo> tengo 35
<Sorgrum> :P
<Sorgrum> Que tienes un bien noche
<arielsanflo> que tengas buena noche
<arielsanflo> en lo que te  pueda ayudar  a la orden
<Tis|-|> Hola
<Tiffon> nas
 * xoan buenas
<alberto> Hola tengo problemas serios para conectar empathy coon facebook en ubuntu raring 13.04 cuando intento hacerlo me abre el navegador me pide usuario contraseña para una app de ubuntu y luego me sale una pagina que dice alerta de seguridad  trata esta url como contraseña y no la compartas con nadie
<alberto> y al final empathy no se conecta
<alberto> Hola
<MrTulias> o/
 * GeMiNniS Buenas tardes
<novato> hola
<novato> buenas tardes
<novato> ayuda con drupal
<novato> pr fvor
<novato> necesito un tutorial para instalarlo y configurarlo
<novato> necesito aprenderlo
<novato> para hacer n web site de un proyecto q tengo ,  me urge esto
 * GeMiNniS buenas noches
<inca> hola estoy con problemas para instalar un  .bin, en ubuntu 13.04 64bits.   no me funciona el comando ./
<dzup> inca: pega como lo ejecutas y qu sale
<dzup> que error le sale*
<inca> dzup, no sale nada asi:    ./megajogos-premium-instalador.bin
<inca> ahi no me da nada, ni con sudo, ni como #
<dzup> y esta en ps ?
<inca> ps?
<dzup> ejecuta ese comando y fijate si lo ve en la lista
<inca> cual ps?
<dzup> ps
<aguitel> tenes que darle permiso de ejecucion al archivo .bin
<inca> ya lo hice  chmod +x megajogos-permium... bin\
<dzup> pero si no da ningun error se asume que ya lo tiene aguitel
<dzup> fijte si esta en ps
<inca> pero no instala, es que es en otra máquina, ya lo he instalado antes, aparece la opción de pasta y crea una pasta en la carpeta de usuario es un java
<inca> será que hace falta alguna lib ?\
<dzup> que le dice: pidof megajogos...bin ?
<inca> dzup, gracias está en la otra máquina tengo que apagar esta y encender la otra
<dzup> maquinas vistuales, por grub o fisicas?
<inca> en esta estoy con 12.04 64 bits, el megajogos solo funciona con java 32 bits. pero instala igual con ./
<dzup> virtuales*
<inca> físicas
<inca> dzup, en otro momento cuando esté en la otra máquina te busco, gracias
<dzup> instalate ia32-libs
<dzup> y prueba
<inca> eso, estaba pensando en eso pero no me acordaba el nombre de las ia32-libs
<inca> aca en 12.04 me acuerdo de haber instalado 32-libs
<inca> gracias dzup, voy a hacer eso ahora que entre a la otra máquina
<inca> dónde está usted dzup?
<dzup> colima mexico
<inca> ah, que bien, yo estoy en sao paulo, brasil, soy de colombia
<inca> ok ahi voy a instalar las ia32
#ubuntu-es 2014-05-19
<ignacio|sleep> Good night | Buenas noches :)
<donc3> hola buenas! me aparecen algunos errores y warnings en el comando dmesg , podria alguien ayuudarme??
<donc3> Esta es la salida http://paste.ubuntu.com/7487790/
<donc3> nadie??
<MarioMey> Hola, gente. Alguien conoce el funcionamiento de xkbset? Porque estuve tocando para intentar hacer algo... y, ahora, el teclado numérico funciona como mouse... siempre, en cada booteo. ¡No lo quiero más así!
<MarioMey> Para sacarlo, hago xkbset -m... pero quiero  deshabilitarlo para que no se autoejecute.
<eoeo> buenas tengo un problema con el sonido en el hdmi
<eoeo> cuando lo conecto este se escucha rapido, como con voz de pitufo
<eoeo> que puedo hacer??
<kurama10> eoeo: configura la salida .. ya que por default solo est ala de los auriculares
<kurama10> y el hdmi debe de benir diferente
<kurama10> tambien checa el driver del sonido
<eoeo> kurama: como hago eso???
<eoeo> podrias echarme una mano??
<kurama10> en las configuraciones del sistemas
<kurama10> checate sonido y ahi puedes entrar
<kurama10> ahora tambien esta el icono del audi oen la barra aun lado del reloj
<kurama10> click izquierdo y configuracion
<eoeo> kurama10: no, pero eso ya lo he hecho
<eoeo> kurama10: con eso no me funciona
<eoeo> es que me salen como 3 salidas hdmi
<kurama10> pues tienes que probar cual es
<eoeo> cuando solo tengo 1... Y en una se me escucha pero con voz de pitufo
<eoeo> kurama10: vamos que escucharse se escucha, pero mal
<kurama10> checa el driver
<kurama10> ya bsucaste en google
<kurama10> alguna referencia
<kurama10> modelo de tu maquina con ubuntu
<kurama10> ?
<eoeo> si pero sobre mi maquina no sale nada
<eoeo> como puedo probar el driver??
<Guest75068> hola
<GridCube> !hola | Guest75068
<kubot> Guest75068: Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<Guest75068> tengo problemas con playlinux necesito con urgencia instalas ms office pero me da emuchos errores y no iunstala nada
<Guest75068>  como lo hago directamente con wine pero wue cosas son las que debo instalar para que funcione lo mejor posible
<Artemis3> GridCube, yo ustedes renombraria el comando !hola a hola demasiada gente entra diciendo hola en vez de hacer la pregunta :)
<GridCube> si verdad
<GridCube> le comentaré a los chicos :)
<GridCube> Guest75068, te fijaste la pagina de appdb?
<Artemis3> Guest75068, y tambien considera la posibilidad de usar una máquina virtual.
<GridCube> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=31
<Guest75068> no mi pc no es muy potente
<Guest75068>  que appdb debo instalar
<GridCube> Guest75068, appdb es una pagina que te explica como usar wine, y si alguna aplicacion funciona o no con wine
<GridCube> lee esta pagina para ver que aplicaciones funcionan y que pasos tomar para que funcionen
<Guest75068>  a ok
<GridCube> office de microsoft no funciona bien en linux
<GridCube> esto no es culpa de linux, es cosa de ms
<GridCube> ellos no quieren que se usen sus aplicaciones en otros OS
<GridCube> considerá usar LO
<Guest75068> si solo quiero usar word
<GridCube> Guest75068, fijate esa pagina que te pase, tiene un link a como instalar word
<GridCube> de nuevo, considerá usar LO, podes guardar archivos en formato .doc o mejor en .docx para compartir con usuarios de windows
<Guest75068> http://backinlinux.com/2013/06/08/instalar-microsoft-office-2010-en-ubuntu-13-04/
<Guest75068>  mira aqui te pare que esta bien
<Artemis3> Guest75068, creo que en winetricks habia algo para usar office, pero tendras que seguir alguna guia, y si funciona seguramente con problemas, alguna vez creo que puse a funcionar el 2003 o algo asi. la maquina virtual es mas seguro, con qemu y aqemu por ej.
<Artemis3> otros usan vbox, vmware, etc.
<Artemis3> Guest75068, un windows ultraliviano, modificado con nlite, por ejemplo; pero es mas trabajo que tal vez no merezca la pena. Yo prefiero libreoffice y que todos instalen libreoffice en windows (que es lo legal)
<Guest75068> si pero me  no todos usan libre office a ellos le gusta ms office y debo coregir unos documentos
<Guest75068> y no los visualiso bien por eso no que quiera sino que pasa poder tabajar tengo que usarlo
<Artemis3> Guest75068, una solucion, instalales libreoffice, y abre office copia y pega
<Artemis3> no les va morder tener instalado libreoffice, pueden seguir usando el otro
<Xago> hola chicos, buenas tardes
<Xago> espero que sea una buena semana para todos
<Xago> quién me puede indicar cómo le digo a linux que quiero saber qué archivo tiene un string específico, dentro de un directorio?
<Xago> creo que es cat
<Xago> creo que no es cat :(
<Locke2002> un segundo, peudo encontrarlo
<Locke2002> escriba: grep -r "palabras aqui"
<Locke2002> o: grep -r "palabras" /el/directorio/suyo/
<Locke2002> quizas necesita usar zgrep con archivos
<MarioMey> Hola, gente. Alguien conoce el funcionamiento de xkbset? Porque estuve tocando para intentar hacer algo... y, ahora, el teclado numérico funciona como mouse... siempre, en cada booteo. ¡No lo quiero más así! Para sacarlo, hago xkbset -m... pero quiero  deshabilitarlo para que no se autoejecute.
<Xago> Locke2002, la opción -r es para recursividad, correcto?
<Locke2002> Si
<Xago> gracias
<erAbuelo> buenas noches
#ubuntu-es 2014-05-20
<Harpagornis> Buenas
<Harpagornis> alguien ha trabajado con qtcreator?
<joseluis64> hola, tengo un problema con aplicaciones gtk, las fuentes se ven mal fuera de gnome
<joseluis64> estoy usando awesome, las aplicaciones KDE se ven bien, pero las de gnome no...
<joseluis64> join #midori
<joseluis64> sorry, un error de tipeo, estoy usando irssi
<chulis> hola no puedo pegr un archivo en Var supongo qu por los dichosos permisos ¿como lo puedo solucuonar en entorno grafico?
 * x-mint  buenos dias dias
<chulis> alguien me puede decir como puedo copiar una carpeta y pegarla dentro de otra del sistema? no me deja, me da problemas de permisos lo quiero hacer en entorno grafico uso lubuntu
<chulis_> alguien me puede decir como puedo copiar una carpeta y pegarla dentro de otra del sistema? no me deja, me da problemas de permisos lo quiero hacer en entorno grafico uso lubuntu
<MrTulias> Tendrías que abrir el navegador con gksudo desde terminal (gksudo nautilus p.e.), pero creo que se puede liar parda con los permisos, por lo que tengo entendido (Que es poco)
<chulis_> yo descargue nautilos pero ahora no lo veo por ninguna parte
<chulis_> lo descargue desde synaptic
<GridCube> chulis_, depende de que directorio a que directorio quieras copiar
<MrTulias> Es el navegador de archivos, con lo que ves los ficheros y demás en el entorno gráfico. ¿Qué ubuntu usas?
<GridCube> y de quien tenga los permisos para esos directorios
<GridCube> no importa que navegador de archivos uses
<GridCube> mientras no tengas permisos de escritura no vas apoder pegar
<x-mint> chulis_: en terminal teclea sudo nautilus
<chulis_> lubuntu
<chulis_> ahora si
<GridCube> asegurate que ese directorio te pertenesca y que no sea uno del sistema donde root tenga posesion, si es un direcotrio de root, no peges nada sin saber que estas haciendo
<GridCube> x-mint, no, no
<chulis_> al teclear gksudo si me me abrio el nautilus
<chulis_> bueno supongo que es el nautilus
<GridCube> chulis_, a partir de ahora lo que hagas es tu propia responsabilidad
<MrTulias> cuidado con lo que haces, la puedes liar
<GridCube> no deberias estar usando un navegador de archivos como root
<GridCube> no nos hacemos responsables de lo que hagas
<chulis_> solo era pegar una caperta en var
<x-mint> xD
<chulis_> var/WWW
<chulis_> y para cerrar nautilos en modo root? como hago?
<MrTulias> cerrar
<chulis_> cerrar la consola y listo?
<MrTulias> o el navegador de archivos, creo que el efecto sería el mismo
<Guest81471> hola
<Guest81471> estoy ptrtando de poner una tabla en libreoffice writer pero no se ven lo bordes
<Guest81471> ya probe son el boton borde nada en colo negro o otro color nada
<mimecar> has puesto el borde?
<Guest81471> si
<Guest81471> no sen los limites  margen
<mimecar> has seleccionado que ponga el borde en toda la tabla?
<Guest81471>  si pero ni los limetes de afuera o entre ellos aparese
<Guest81471> uso xubuntu 14 y libre office 4.2.3.3
<mimecar> sube una captura de pantalla
<Guest81471> ok ya lo subo
<Guest81471> http://www.subirimagenes.com/imagen-sinlimite-8920944.html
<Guest81471> hola
<mimecar> te falta la barra de herramientas de la tabla
<mimecar> está abajo
<mimecar> ahí seleccionas la tabla y le pones el borde
<Guest81471>   si pero no aparesen
<Guest81471>  ese es el problema
<mimecar> es el tercer icono
<mimecar> tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones?
<Guest81471> si
<mimecar> debería funcionarte el borde
<Guest81471>  el tuyo nunciona bien
<mimecar> no tengo xubuntu
<Guest81471>  que usas
<mimecar> Ubuntu lo tengo virtualizado en un servidor
<mimecar> en mi equipo personal no uso Ubuntu
<Guest81471> a
<Guest81471> pero que crees que sea
<Guest81471> si yo tengo mi xubuntu al dia
<mimecar> estás usando el tema por defecto de xubuntu?
<Guest81471> no
<Guest81471> pense lo mismo
<Guest81471> cual es  la ppa de openfiice
<Guest81471>   la sabes
<mimecar> usa el tema por defecto
<mimecar> no es aconsejable usar PPA
<Guest81471> no
<mimecar> comprueba si con el tema oficial de Xubuntu te aparece
<Guest81471> busque y le puse no aplar temas
<mimecar> no aplar?
<Guest81471> aplicar
<mimecar> ¿estás modificando el tema en LibreOffice o en Xubuntu?
<Guest81471> libreoffice
<mimecar> selecciona el tema por defecto en XFCE
<Guest81471> ya tampoco
<familia> hola
<familia> tengo un problema con las ventanas
<familia> cuando la quiero moverlo no puedo
<familia> se queda ahi
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu tienes familia ?
<familia> hola mimecar tengo 13.10
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<familia> ahorita verifico
<familia> si
<mimecar> ¿cuándo ha empezado el problema?
<familia> no sabria contante ya que usamos 3 personas pc
<familia> pero segun pregunte me contaron que hace un tiempo estaba asi
<mimecar> los tres usuarios tienen el  mismo problema?
<familia> si
<mimecar> ¿qué entorno estás usando?
<familia> gnome
<ez1> hola a todos
<mimecar> familia, Gnome o Unity?
<ez1> quisiera plantear un problema que tengo y me urge bastante prisa, quizás puedan ayudarme.
<familia> si unity
<mimecar> familia, tenéis un usuario por persona o usáis el mismo?
<familia> el mismo
<familia> todos usamos el mismo
<mimecar> familia, tenéis que tener un usuario cada uno
<ez1> tengo un laboratorio con diferentes pcs (diferente hardware), y es probable que entren nuevos pc's. La cuestión es que tengo windows y todo el software instalado en un pc. Lo que quisiera es cargar esa imagen en los demás pc's, aunque sea de manera virtual.
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo y mira si se mantiene el problema
<ez1> Sería posible cargar esa imagen sin la necesidad de tener el problema de los drivers?
<mimecar> ez1, haz un clon con Clonezilla
<mimecar> y te funcionarán la mayor parte de las cosas
<guampa> ez1: y la pregunta de ubuntu?
<ez1> mimecar pero si hago un clon no va a funcionar porque el hardware es distinto
<ez1> necesito que funcione todo
<mimecar> no tienes más opciones
<ez1> guampa la pregunta de ubuntu es por el tema de virtualización.
<mimecar> aparte de que este canal es para Ubuntu, no para Windows
<ez1> XEN funciona bajo ubuntu
<ez1> es un hipervisor de tipo 1
<guampa> mhm
<ez1> qué manía con odiar a uno u otro sistema... y ni siquiera me dejaste terminar de explicarme
<guampa> ?
<guampa> que?
<mimecar> ez1, los canales son temáticas
<mimecar> pasa a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<ez1> cómo ?
<mimecar>  /join #ubuntu-es-cafe
<ez1> pero...
<ez1> definitivamente tienes un problema amigo
<mimecar> sólo te pido que pases a otro canal y seguimos
<guampa> ez1: primero, no se de donde sacas que hay odio hacia no se que. Hasta donde explicaste no mencionaster ninguna consulta sobre ubuntu.
<guampa> segundo, si vas a virtualizar los windows, que problema esperas que tengan con drivers?
<ez1> mimecar no me voy a pasar a otro canal
<ez1> pues guampa precisamente lo digo porque ubuntu parece que por regla general no da problemas con los drivers
<ez1> por lo que la pregunta es si clonando un ubuntu de un pc a otro diferente funcionará
<guampa> ah por fin llegamos a la pregunta, bien
<guampa> por general, si, va a funcionar
<ez1> sin embargo en windows no pasa
<ez1> pues la siguiente pregunta es si puedo hacer lo mismo con XEN
<guampa> es impośible garantizar que funcione en *cualquier* combinacion de hardware, pero en una mayoria si podes decir que clonando va a funcionar
<guampa> vuelvo a lo que te dije, si los windows los pones en xen o cualquier entorno virtualizado, no van a tener variacion entre las diversas instalaciones
<guampa> van a ver siempre el hardware que muestres en el entorno virtualizado
<ez1> has usado alguna vez xen ?
<guampa> no ez1
<ez1> ok
<ez1> mimecar amiga, vamos a ubuntu-es-cafe ?
 * guampa shakes head
<etrope> hola
<waflessnet> hola
<waflessnet> algun tutorial de chroot apache ?
<guampa> waflessnet: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ModChroot
<waflessnet> great
<familia> hola
<familia> una pregunta como agrego repositorios
<familia> me refiero al sofware de ubuntu
<familia> estoy usando ubuntu server
<familia> alguien conoce link de la wiki de los app o repitorio ubuntu
<reyluna> hola??? alguien me ayuda, en una pc de escritorio (no mia) le instalaron SO Ubuntu 14.04, y me preguntan como se pueden ejecutar los juegos de facebook que dependen del unity3D enginer (como el shadowgun), tiene alguien esa solucion??????
<m4v> reyluna: creo que Unity3d no provee el webplayer para linux
<reyluna> eso es lo que he investigado m$v
<reyluna> perdon, m4v
<reyluna> lo que buso es una solucion viable
<m4v> no conozco, se que los navegadores actuales van deprecar algunas funciones y dejar de soportar el web player de Unity3d
<reyluna> entonces va a estar algo dificil la solucion???
<m4v> reyluna: http://fds-team.de/cms/pipelight-installation.html
<m4v> encontré eso, pero no se si funciona
<reyluna> tendré que verlo por mi mismo
<Exio4> lo unico que puedo decir de pipelight, es que con silverlight me funciono sin problemas :P
<reyluna> ok ok, gracia amigo
#ubuntu-es 2014-05-21
<reyluna> m4v, con que navegador funciona la aplicacion que me pasase?
<TPV-SPI> HOLA!
<TPV-SPI> escribo porque tengo una pequeña duda y estaria encantado de que me pudiesen ayudar!
<WONERAS> tengo un disco duro externo en fat32 el cual se monta sin problemas en versiones anteriores de ubuntu en 32
<WONERAS> pero acabo de intalar la ultima version de ubuntu, la 14 y el tipejo no es capaz de montarse
<WONERAS> alguna solucion?
<WONERAS> decir que la ultima version que instale es en 64
<MarioMey> Hola gente... hace unos días estuve probando algo con xkbset... y ahora me quedó, por defecto, el teclado numérico como emulador de mouse. Cada vez que booteo, para usar el teclado numérico como teclado numérico, tengo que hacer "xkbset -m"... ¿Cómo hago para deshabilitarlo totalmente?
<StR> Hola a todos! Cómo están?
<StR> Alguien ya con 14.04? Han logrado cambiar el engine para las webapps?
<GridCube> ?
<GridCube> eh?
<MarioMey> No, ni lo toqué. Es más, uso gnome-flashback.
<StR> pregunto aquí porque pensé que es en el único lugar donde encotnraré gente con el mismo problema
<HIpatia> Cómo recupero el entorno gráfico en xubuntu?
<StR> HIpatia, sudo service lightdm restart
<ez1> Alguien con experiencia en instalar XEN en ubuntu por favor ?
<StR> ez1, te recomiendo pregutnar en el canal de XEN
<StR> qué es XEN?
<ez1> StR:  eso hago también amigio
<ez1> amigo
<StR> según parece XEN es para VMs, correcto?  yo el que uso es VirtualBox y es el que me ha funcionado a la perfección
<StR> ez1, veo que si hacés un apttiude search ^xen tenés el paquete  xen-system-amd64
<StR> creo que con correr sudo aptitude install xen-system-amd64 lo instalás  y ya
<TrueNhero> amigos ayuda tengo el virus dl.exe en wine y me daña los .exe
<ColmeneroM> lo mismo usar birrias windows no es buena idea
<GridCube> ¿?
<GridCube> borra el archivo TrueNhero
<GridCube> O_o
<TrueNhero> ColmeneroM, pero a veces es por fuerza mayor
<TrueNhero> gracias a todos
<ez1> alguien me podría decir alguna página para iniciarme con ubuntu,
<ez1> pero a nivel de consola
<ez1> el significado de las carpetas src usr
<ez1> y demás
<ez1> es decir para un usuario "avanzado"
<ez1> pero partiendo de la base
<ez1> gracias y que dios os bendiga
<HIpatia> http://www.linux.org.ar
 * xoan buenas
<ailan> hola a toda la comunidad, los saludos desde Cuba y hoy necesito que me ayuden porque mi maquina no reconoce la wifi. es ubuntu 10.04. ademas es backtrack lo que instale
<ailan> la tarjeta es intel
<ailan> y ya actualice los archivos del kernel
<ailan> me disculpan es que perdi la conecccion y no se ahora si me dieron respuesta al problemita de la wifi
<lak__> hi, cual es el paquete de XAMPP para buscar en lo repos? alguien lo sabe?
<Harpagornis> Buenas
<Harpagornis> Alguien alguna vez ha probado secondlife?
<zerick> Es un jueguito no?
<Harpagornis> pues si
<Harpagornis> quería probarlo, llevo escuchado hablar de él años
<Harpagornis> y nunca lo probé
<Harpagornis> pero no me arranca
<x-mint> yo lo instale una vez...
<x-mint> que clase de archivo es ?
<x-mint> creo recordar que era un sudo chmod +x "loquesea" y luego ./"loquesea"
<Harpagornis> x-mint, el archivo descargado es u tar.gz
<Harpagornis> lo descomprimí
<x-mint> tienes que buscar el archivo ejecutable
<Harpagornis> ya lo hice
<x-mint> darle permisos de ejecucion y ejecutarlo
<Harpagornis> le doy permisos
<Harpagornis> pero no arranca
<x-mint> tienes aceleracion grafica?
<x-mint> glxinfo | grep direct
<x-mint> Harpagornis: aunque releyendo tu copypaste puedes intentar instalar las librerias de 32-bits, estas "ia32-libs ia32-libs-gtk ia32-libs-kde ia32-libs-sdl" igual funciona...
<Harpagornis> estoy intentando eso
<x-mint> ok, suerte...
#ubuntu-es 2014-05-22
<QuestionMark> buenas
<QuestionMark> no me puedo conectar a la wifi
<QuestionMark> no se si es un problema de controlador o murió el componente físico
<DELLtra> QuestionMark,
<DELLtra> lspci
<QuestionMark> no aparece en lspci
<QuestionMark> corrijo: ahora aparece
 * x-mint  saluda...
<ivedci89-desktop> holha hola, os molesto porque no encuentro nada en google... hace algun tiempo recuerdo haber leido en tutoriales que ni recuerdo, sobre un comando (el probé y funcionaba) que no recuerdo tampoco. El cual la funcion que tenia era de dar la posicion del puntero en codigo y dinamicamente. Alguien lo sabe o recuerda?
<ViolaGatos> que tal..
<MrTulias> o/ Estará lleno de arañazos , ¿no? :p
<ViolaGatos> jeje
<ViolaGatos> instale un programa de kde dentro xfce, el caso es que ese programa x de kde, instalo otra cosa llamada nepomuk, desinstale el programa x en cuestion pero quedo aquello de nepomuk, procedi a desinstalarlo, el caso es que en apt aparece como desinstalado pero en el centro de software aparece instalado y si, si lo ejecuto aparece
<ViolaGatos> pues lo desinstale con el centro de software, pero pues no me cuadra esa dualidad.. ¬¬"
<MrTulias> Algo quedará entonces... Si instalas cosas de otro entorno gráfico seguramente se instalarán cosas del entorno para que funcione, supongo. Igual sólo quitas parte de lo que instalaste
<ViolaGatos> eso lo entiendo
<ViolaGatos> es algo muy molesto pero se que es asi.. por eso procedi a desinstalarlo
<ViolaGatos> pero resulta que apt no lo desinstalo realmente
<ViolaGatos> lo cual me hace cuestionar como funciona apt y el centro de software
<DELLtra> apt-get remove --purge
<ViolaGatos> a ve
<ViolaGatos> :D gracias
<othon> Saludos, estoy en busca de alguien que me pueda ayudar con un problema en Matlab y su compatibilidad con el PSAT
<mimecar> si la duda no es de Ubuntu pregunta en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<othon> El error me surge solamente cuando estoy corriendo el Matlab en Ubuntu, no en otro SO, por oeso busco aqui algo de apoyo . Gracias por aclarar
<mimecar> ya, pero es una duda de Matlab con un Toolbox
<othon> vale, qu eno me pueden ayudar entonces, hasta otra
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> tan complicado es preguntar lo mismo en el otro canal?
<nahuel_> hola buenas tardes alguien puede ayudarme con una duda para el uso de filezilla
<nahuel_> muchas gracias
<nahuel_> hola buenas tardes alguien puede ayudarme con una duda para el uso de filezilla
<alumno__> hola,buenas noches ,ustedes saben como instalar drivers nvidia en huayra/debian,gracias
<aguitel> nosotros si sabemos
<aguitel> todos aca hemos hecho un curso para eso
<alumno__> me podrias dar una mano ,gracias
<aguitel> te puedo dar unos link para que leas y sepas por donde empezar
<aguitel> si es ubuntu :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<aguitel> si es debian:https://wiki.debian.org/NvidiaGraphicsDrivers
<alumno__> instale huayra aller y no doy pie con bola con los drivers
<aguitel> no conozco hayra y ni siquiera se en que distro esta basada
<aguitel> este es un canal de ubuntu
<alumno__> es un sistema debian del gobiernop argentino
<aguitel> a debian
<aguitel> entonces sigue el link de debian que te pase
<alumno__> ok mil gracias,un abrazo
<aguitel> leelo primero antes de preguntar,porque de ese modo podras aprender
<aguitel> abrazo amigo
<alumno__> si claro,gracias por tu tiempo
<Hipatia> con cuál comando ejecuto un programa desde consola?
#ubuntu-es 2014-05-23
<rodolfo> hola
<rodolfo> alguien me puede ayudar en algo de mi bateria?
<noseasasi> solo pregunta si alguien sabe o puede contestar lo hará
<rodolfo> ok
<rodolfo> tengo ubuntu en una surface pro, pude configurar todo sin problema, la bateria dura aproximadamente 3 horas con ajustes y bajando el voltaje del procesador
<rodolfo> en estado de la bateria me daba 100%
<rodolfo> ahora bajo a 99.8, y tiene solo 3 semanas de uso
<rodolfo> es normal?
<rodolfo> o puedo causar daño a la larga
<ivedci89-desktop> hola!
<juanjo> alguien que me pueda ayudar con una consulta??
<ivedci89-desktop> juanjo:
<juanjo> hay alguien???
<MrTulias> !pregunta
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<juanjo> perdon, soy nuevo en esto como se habran dado cuenta
<juanjo> quiero bajar algo por int., se que hay un programa que ya viene instalado como el torrent para bajar cosas directamente pero no se donde esta
<x-mint> menu > internet > transmission
<juanjo> en la parte derecha seria el buscador no???
<x-mint> escribe transmission en el buscador y te saldra
<juanjo> si si, ya lo encontre, ahora para bajar programa a travez de ese programa, como es??
<juanjo> quiero bajar el "vivard"
<x-mint> si esta en los repositorios de ubuntu puedes probar en el centro de software
<x-mint> o abrir un terminal y escribir "sudo apt-get install vivard"
<juanjo> si quiero bajar al y por la terminal siempre tengo que poner "sudo apt-get install" y despues el nombre de lo que quiera bajar??
<x-mint> exacto
<juanjo> baje el programa pero no anda, como se cual es compatible o no??
<x-mint> busca informacion sobre el programa, por ejemplo entra en su pagina web
<x-mint> una cosa, para que funciona ese programa ?
<juanjo> tengo dañado el disco rigido y supuesta mente ese programa separa lo que esta dañado para que ande bien el disco
<x-mint> busca una alternativa entonces, algun programa similar
<x-mint> bueno, yo piro... t luego!!
<MarioMey> hola gente.
<MarioMey> Necesito una manito.
<MarioMey> Le instalé el 14.04 a mi novia en su compu, en otra partición.
<GridCube> aha
<MarioMey> Por el momento, lo hice limpio, dejando otra partición con el 12.04 y su home.
<MarioMey> Ahora, que anda todo bien, quiero borrar el 12.04 y dejar esa partición para el /home
<MarioMey> Entonces... copié las carpetas para dejar la partición con /daniela y /ubuntu.old (para no borrar todo de una).
<juanjo> como hago para bajar programas por int. que sean compatibles con mi linux??
<MarioMey> Copié las carpetas y archivos ocultos de la 14.04, dejando los documentos del viejo.
<GridCube> juanjo, simplemente busca en el centro de software de ubuntu
<MarioMey> Edité el fstab de manera correcta, peeerooo...
<juanjo> y si no esta hay el programa que busco??
<MarioMey> No paso la pantalla de usuarios.
<MarioMey> Ya me pasó.
<MarioMey> Es un tema de permisos.
<MarioMey> Y eso quiero saber ahora...
<MarioMey> chmod y chown.
<GridCube> juanjo, vas a la pagina y te fijas si tiene un .deb, no todos los programas tienen version de linux, no todos los programas para linux funcionan en ubuntu
<GridCube> MarioMey, no entiendo
<MarioMey> Quiero usar una partición como /home de un Ubuntu 14.04 que instalḉe.
<juanjo> ah, osea que si quiero bajar un programa si o si tiene que tener ".deb", si no no es compatible??
<MarioMey> Seguí los pasos bien... pero ahora me encuentro con unos problemas de permisos.
<MarioMey> Lo que sucede es que no puedo pasar la pantalla de inicio de sesión.
<MarioMey> ¿Cómo debo usar chown y chmod para dejar esa carpeta accesible... o, mejor dicho, "normal"?
<MarioMey> Porque, cuando copié las carpetas y archivos, lo hice como root.
<MarioMey> (y en los permisos es donde siempre me pierdo)
<GridCube> MarioMey, en el fstab tenes las opciones rw?
<MarioMey> GridCube: /dev/sda5 /home ext4 errors=remount-ro 0 1
<GridCube> MarioMey, esta en ro... read-only
<GridCube> (igual en error
<MarioMey> Lo saqué de una página.
<MarioMey> ¿Le pongo rw?
<GridCube> ponele rw,errors=remount-ro
<GridCube> con la coma
<MarioMey> (sí, me imaginé)
<MarioMey> Ahí va.
<MarioMey> ¿Algo más?
<GridCube> juanjo, ubuntu esta basado en debian, por eso acepta instaladores del tipo .deb
<GridCube> MarioMey, nuse
<GridCube> juanjo, pero de todas formas lo mas recomendable es usar el USC
<MarioMey> GridCube: ¿Qué permisos debería tener la carpeta /home y todo lo que tiene adentro?
<GridCube> rw para el owner del ~
<GridCube> osea si tenes varios users cada uno tiene que tener ownership sobre el directorio
<GridCube> pero nadie mas
<juanjo>  y eso que es "usc"??? disculpa pero soy nuevo en esto
<GridCube> Ubuntu Software Center
<juanjo> ah, si lo busque por hay pero no esta ese programa que quiero
<juanjo> y en transsmision como es para bajar??
<MarioMey> GridCube: el fstab, supongamos que está bien (porque se puede acceder a home y su carpeta)
<MarioMey> Pero me parece que tenemos un problema de permisos de carpetas y archivos dentro de home.
<MarioMey> La pregunta sería, ¿qué permisos tienen que tener y cómo dárselos?
<MarioMey> GridCube: Listo, creo que lo solucioné.
<MarioMey> Como había copiado/movido carpetas desde root, le tuve que hacer
<MarioMey> sudo chown -R daniela:daniela /home/daniela
<MarioMey> sudo chown -R daniela : daniela /home/daniela
<GridCube> MarioMey, :) como te habia dicho, el usuario tiene que ser owner de la caperta
<GridCube> P:
<GridCube> juanjo, si es unprograma que usabas en windows no va a estar
<GridCube> tenes que buscar una altenrativa
<GridCube> transmission es un manejador de archivos torrent
<GridCube> hay decenas de manuales sobre como usarlos en internet
<MarioMey> GridCube: Sí, pero de manera recursiva.
<MarioMey> Eso no lo había hecho.
<GridCube> pues clarin
<Xago> hola muchachos, cómo puedo saber quién está actualmente conectado a una máquina con ubuntu/Linux
<Xago> ??
<DELLtra> ??
<DELLtra> conectado a la misma maquina ?
<DELLtra> ver los usuarios conectados
<DELLtra> who
<DELLtra> last
<GridCube> tambien "users"
<DELLtra> who
<DELLtra> last
<Xiguanda> saludos apañeros xD
<wicope> hola. Buenas. Que diferencia hay entre una biblioteca y API?  Saludos. Gracias
<javier_> hola tengo problemas al hacer sudo apt-get update
<javier_> alguien me puede ayudar?
<Iulia> Buenas a todos! Por favor, neceisto una pequeña indicación. Uso Ubuntu 14.04 (actualizado desde 13.10 en un portátil Asus con gráfica nVidia pero que usa controlador no privativo.   Mi resolución ha cambiado por arte de magia y sólo se pone en 1024x768 en vez de 1440x900. Añadí manualmente en xrandr 1440x900 pero sólo me aparece y cambia a 1920x1080 y no hay manera...
<Artemis3> Iulia, y el privativo no anda?
<Iulia> Quevá...ojalá
<aguitel> pues instalalos manualmente
<aguitel> queva
<aguitel> quesi
<Iulia> Ya lo hice. Aparece 1440x900 (1920x1080) y es a esa ultima a la que cambia :(
<aguitel> entonces anda a dormir tranqui
<Iulia> Si tienes ganas de hacer bromas con alguien, busca fuera de aquí , yo no te he molestado con nada.
<Xago> intento montar un usb, y me dice que no existe HFS+
<Xago> vía terminal
<Xago> mount /dev/sdc /mnt/usb
<Xago> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Xago> ¿?
<ailan> alguien me puede ayudar a instalar un firmware que ya se acabo la internet buscando como hacerlo?
<Artemis3> se acabo la internet?
<ailan> algo parecido
<ailan> sigo conectado porque esto es un error del proxy
<ailan> 'osea se me acabo a mi las posibilidades de navegar
<ailan> mala mia
<ailan> gracias
<Artemis3> ailan, no entiendo
<ailan> mi maquina no va nada de la wireles
<ailan> descarge el supuesto controlador pero no se que voy a hacer con el
<Artemis3> que wireless es?
<ailan> intel
<ailan> voy a darte mas detalle ahora
<Artemis3> "descargue"?
<Artemis3> te aviso el ubuntu sobre instalar controladores privativos?
<ailan> Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2]
<ailan> no  me dice nada
<Artemis3> me da la impresion de que eso sirve sin descargar nada
<ailan> con lspci reconoce la tarjeta pero
<Artemis3> pero la cuestion esa de los controladores deberia avisarte
<ailan> pero ifconfig no la ve
<ailan> bueno no lo hace
<Artemis3> eso no era con iwconfig? en todo caso es network manager
<ailan> tambien lo hice
<Artemis3> la tendras apagada
<ailan> y dice que no encuentra la interface
<Artemis3> yo he usado esas 2200bg antes
<ailan> tambien le di airmong-ng eth0 up
<ailan> y nada
<Artemis3> dice que tiene soporte desde kernel 2.6.14
<Artemis3> la debes tener apagada
<ailan> el mio es 2.6 algo
<Artemis3> no si estas usando ubuntu reciente debe ser 3.13
<ailan> no esta actualizado
<ailan> tarea pendiente
<Artemis3> que version
<Artemis3> lsb_release -a
<Artemis3> empezar por ahi...
<ailan> actualmente no estoy en ella porque no tengo red en
<Artemis3> pues, bajate la imagen nueva, inicia por usb y debe poder conectar inmediatamente al wifi
<ailan> ok ese metodo era la variante que no queria usar
<ailan> pero bueno sera
<Artemis3> por?
<Artemis3> si no me das detalles que esperas
<ailan> por no descargar de internet
<ailan> que no tengo acceso
<Artemis3> como estas aqui?
<ailan> les decia al principio que paso por un proxy
<ailan> el cual tiene limite de tiempo y de megas
<ailan> actualmente ya me cerro por tiempo
<Artemis3> dime que version tienes a ver si se puede hacer otra cosa
<ailan> 10.04
<Artemis3> se supone que tiene el 2.6.32
<ailan> entonces ese tiene soporte para las intel
<ailan> ?
<Artemis3> pues si deberia servir
<ailan> con ifconfig solo me sale eth0
<ailan> que es la del cable
<Artemis3> por si acaso instala linux-firmware y linux-firmware-nonfree
<ailan> que haria con ellos?
<Artemis3> hay un nic-firmware tambien ya ni recuerdo
<ailan> todo lo que diga firmware
<Artemis3> tambien hay un linux-wlan-ng
<ailan> ok estoy copiando
<Artemis3> linux-wlan-ng-firmware
<Artemis3> no veo otro que pueda servir
<Artemis3> ademas seguramente tienes varios instalados
<ailan> ellos traen algunos firmware
<Artemis3> intenta ejecutar manualmente jockey-gtk (con alt f2 )
<ailan> ?
<Artemis3> despues de haber instalado eso
<Artemis3> y mira bien que kernel tienes con uname -a
<Artemis3> pero deberia ser el correcto
<Artemis3> te queda menos de un año de soporte :P
<ailan> sjockey-gtk desde donde los busca
<ailan> desde mi repo
<Artemis3> instala los paquetes primero
<Artemis3> por si acaso
<Artemis3> no recuerdo como los busca
<Artemis3> creo que el sabe y se baja el paquete
<ailan> ok tengo todo copiado ahora voy a intentar hacerlo todo a ver que sale
<ailan> gracias por todo
#ubuntu-es 2014-05-24
<ailan> lo del soporte espero que esto no dure mucho.
<ailan> ;-)
<Xago> como me traigo un directorio completo, en terminal, conectado con ftp?
<Xago> get -? carpeta?
<debsan> Xago, no podés usar scp ?
<debsan> wget -r ftp://mydomain.com/mystuff o algo así ?
<manuel_> hola recien acabo de instalar xubuntu... y busco sugerencias para una mejor configuracion
<luisas> holas
<luisas> join /#ubuntu
 * x-mint  b dias..
<Guest82654> hola
<Guest82654> tengo un problema que el icono de synaptic a pesar de que he purgado ese paquete me sigue apareciendo en el panel de unity
<DELLtra> ??
<mimecar> no lo puedes quitar pulsando el botón derecho sobre el icono?
<Guest82654> no me refiero en el panel
<Guest82654> es que me he confundido de nombre
<Guest82654> me refiero cuando busco centro de software
<mimecar> ¿has desinstalado el centro de software?
<Guest82654> sólo me aparece "Synaptic software management"
<Guest82654> no, está instalado
<Guest82654> hice un sudo apt-get purge synaptic
<Guest82654> pero sigue apareciendo
<Guest82654> creo que es que hay que actualizar alguna base de datos de unity
<Guest82654> pero no sé cual
<mimecar> no hay que actualizar nada
<mimecar> si buscas "Software" en el dash de unity no te sale el centro de software?
<Guest82654> no
<Guest82654> sale, synaptic software management
<Guest82654> actualización de software
<Guest82654> software y actualizaciones
<Guest82654> y controladores adicionales
<Guest82654> el ordenador es de mi novia, yo le instalé ubuntu
<Guest82654> y ella instaló siguiendo algún tutorial synaptic (lo cual era innecesario)
<Guest82654> y entonces no sé de que manera lo hizo
<Guest82654> porque sigue apareciendo synaptic al buscar en unity y no debería
<mimecar> en Unity aparecen cosas aunque no estén instaladas
<mimecar> y te da la opción de instalarlas directamente
<mimecar> por eso te seguirá saliendo
<Guest82654> es como si estuviera instalado porque dice "synaptic requiere de contraseña para iniciarse"
<Guest82654> es como si el .desktop estuviera todavía pululando por ahí
<Guest82654> con como arrancar
<Guest82654> aunnque si pongo $synaptic en una terminal
<Guest82654> me dice que no está instalado
<Guest82654> y obviamente no arranca
<mimecar> cuando usas el Dash te pueden salir aplicaciones que no están instaladas
<Guest82654> y del dash se puede eliminar y agregar la del centro de software?
<mimecar> te tiene que salir igual el centro de software
<mimecar> estás seguro que sigue instalado?
<Guest82654> sí, arranco perfectamente desde terminal
<Guest82654> de hecho está abierto ahora mismo y estoy instalando cosas
<mimecar> instala el metapaquete ubuntu-desktop
<mimecar> fija el icono del centro de software y no hagas caso de synaptic
<Guest82654> creo que también instaló gnome-shell por descuido
<Guest82654> puede tener algo que ver?
<mimecar> si usas gnome-shell no estás con Unity
<Guest82654> sí, digo, está instalado, pero ahora tengo la sesión con unity
<Guest82654> al entrar en la sesión entro con unity
<Guest82654> pensaba que a lo mejor podía dar algún tipo de conflicto
<Guest82654> voy a ver si el metapaquete de ubuntu-desktop está instalado
<Guest82654> sí, lo tengo instalado
<Guest82654> voy a probar a reiniciar unity
<Guest82654> nada
<vanessa> hola de nuevo
<Guest14868> también he visto que al abrir los deb está por defecto synaptic
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema y mira si tienes el mismo problema
<Guest14868> vale
<hxm> hola
<tharkun> Aloha
<hxm> ¿Puedo pastear aquí el postconf -n?
<hxm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7511453/
<tharkun> No, pero por favor vuelve a poner las últimas lineas que pusiste en #postfix para que el resto del canal este enterado y no seamos descorteses.
<hxm> ah
<hxm> Bueno, intento configurar postfix para poder enviar correos a cualquier dominio. Funciona si lo hago a través de webmail porque al ser desde 127.0.0.1 no requiere autenticación, pero cuando lo hago desde alguna librería recibo un error de relay denied access
<hxm> Ahora mismo cambié relay_domains a $mydestination creyendo que esa variable contiene el nombre del dominio del mailFrom pero sigo recibiendo el mismo error
<Guest14868> hola, mimecar, en otro usuario no está el problema, con lo cual es un tema de configuración, que podría hacer para resetear la configuración de unity?
<mimecar> la configuración está en varias carpetas diferentes
<mimecar> .local me parece
<tharkun> hxm: donde esta tu postconf -n ?
<hxm> Aquí http://paste.ubuntu.com/7511453/
<tharkun> hxm: Hasta donde entiendo tus usuarios almacenan su correo en tu servidor. Correcto?
<hxm> Sí, tengo habilitado pop e imap
<tharkun> ok, entonces no quieres hacer relay.
<hxm> ¿Pero relay no significa que el correo sale del servidor hacia el servidor del destinatario?
<mimecar> no
<tharkun> Solo quieres hacer usuarios virtuales que se puedan logear y que no esten en tu sistema
<hxm> oh, ahí es donde la tenía liada entoncs
<hxm> Lo de poder logearse lo hago con la base de datos que creé en postfixadmin y los ficheros map.cf
<hxm> Esa parte la tengo bien creo ¿No?
<tharkun> ahora para que demonios quieres relay_recipient_maps
<hxm> Si te digo la verdad no lo sé. Configuré el servidor con un manual que encontré medio en español e inglés e iba corrigiendo los errores.
<hxm> No hay mucha documentación de postfix en español que sea concreta en ciertos puntos
<hxm> Y en según qué cosas ya me perdía
<hxm> Y lo del relay pues eso, pensé que era el poder enviar a otros dominios ajenos del servidor
<hxm> ¿Puedo eliminar los relay entonces?
<tharkun> Respiremos ondo y profundo.
<hxm> No me mates .(
<tharkun> hxm: Estas muy lejos para hacer eso, tranquilo ;P
<tharkun> borra el valor de relay_recipient_maps
<tharkun> y dale postfix reload
<hxm> ¿Lo dejo en blanco? relay_recipient_maps =
<hxm> hecho
<hxm> ¿Ahora pruebo?
<tharkun> hxm: simplemente borralo de tu main.cf el valor default es ese
<tharkun> En donde estan tus logs?
<hxm> en /var/log/mail.log mail.err y syslog
<hxm> ¿Lo dices porque no los tengo definidos ahí?
<tharkun> he he :) Realmente supongo que esten ahí pero como puedes suponer desde aquí no los puedo verz;P
<hxm> Vale .)
<tharkun> Necesito ver un paste de esas
<hxm> ¿Del log?
<hxm> Ahora mismo.
<hxm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7511509/
<hxm> Lo que hice fue en php require Net/SMTP.php
<hxm> Y enviarlo desde ahí a mano
<hxm> Si quieres activo el verbose aunque dicen que es innecesario, pero el auth sí funciona con este usuario
<tharkun> hxm: php y servidores de correo no se llevan bien, eventualmente alguien revienta php y te hackean el servidor así que tranquilo
<hxm> bueno, es un script que hice para enviarme correos a mí mismo cuando pasa algo en los logs
<tharkun> hxm: comenta la siguiente linea smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous
<tharkun> y dale postfix reload
<hxm> Hecho, voy a probar
<tharkun> hxm: quiero ver un paste de tu /etc/postfix/master.cf
<hxm> Sigo recibiendo relay denied; esto es el master http://paste.ubuntu.com/7511540/
<mandrakora> hola estimados amigos acabo de instalar el ubuntu 14.04 LTS como le puedo hacer para sincronisar los datos en mi iphone
<tharkun> hxm: eso es porque no se esta authenticando. deja ver como lo vamos resolviendo
<tharkun> hxm: Tienes algún cliente convencional de correo?
<hxm> sí
<hxm> Los clientes me funcionan
<hxm> Es sólo con las librerías estas
<hxm> Si activo el verbose puedo ver que se autentica correctamente
<tharkun> hxm: Entonces creo que ya sabes donde está el problema ;P Si los clientes convencionales funcionan y una librería no, entonces el error ...
 * tharkun empieza a buscar alambre de puas y leña verde para hxm
<hxm> Claro, pero en el verbose todo está bien, no entiendo el problema. ¿Tú ves que el main.cf y el master.cf ahora están como tú los tendrías en tu servidor?
<hxm> Y alguna vez el problema de relay denied también lo tuve con un outlook
<tharkun> hxm: no, estan como tu los necesitas, si no puedes mandar desde php es porque php está mal configurado. Desconozco de php pero si pegas los datos que utiliza (sin el Password) puede que te des cuenta del error de config
<hxm> Pero creo que el usuario me engañaba porque no usaba TLS, aunque él dice que sí, pero era un office 2003 por lo que...
<hxm> Ok a ver.
<hxm> He seguido este ejemplo básico https://github.com/pear/Net_SMTP/blob/master/examples/basic.php
<hxm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7511585/
<hxm> ah
<hxm> me bajé ese fichero y ahora funciona
<tharkun> hxm: postfix/smtpd[28478]: NOQUEUE: reject: Claro, estas tratando de enviar al puerto 25 pero tu solo aceptas conexiones de usuarios en el puerto 587 de submission, por lo que php no esta bien configurado
<tharkun> syslog_name postfix/submission no aparece, que es lo que debería de aparecer.
<mandrakora> alguien sabe como sincronizar un iphone en ubuntu 14.04 LTs
<tharkun> mandrakora: lo vendes y te compras un android y bum asunto resuelto ;P
<hxm> ah pensé que funcionaba pero no
<mandrakora> Tharkun disculpa osea me estas diciendo que trabaje con un sistema asqueroso que esta lleno de virus como windows
<tharkun> mandrakora: nope, te estoy diciendo que una de las empresas que más está en contra de FOSS es apple
<tharkun> Aún cuando compraron cups y lo volvieron una mierda retrograda al igual que el resto de sus productos.
<tharkun> pero la elección es tuya
<hxm> tharkun: pero en el log veo esto May 24 21:00:18 datatec postfix/smtpd[29715]: xsasl_dovecot_handle_reply: auth reply: OK?2?user=system@datatec.es
<hxm> May 24 21:00:18 datatec postfix/smtpd[29715]: > 205.ip-37-187-42.eu[37.187.42.205]: 235 2.7.0 Authentication successful
<mandrakora> yo prefiero trabajar con apple si es un smarthphone porque yo no me llevo con android lo siento muy estupido sin ofender
<tharkun> hxm: pero tu flujo de mail no es por smtpd tiene que ser por submission, ya que vas a rechazar el correo eventualmente por los filtros que tienes
<hxm> O sea que esta librería funciona bien, pero lo hace por el puerto equivocado aunque se autentica usando tls?
<hxm> Eso tendría todo el sentido
<hxm> Lo que me da miedo es que yo tenga el servidor mal configurado y que funcione por los pelos
<tharkun> mandrakora: Concuerdo contigo. Apple es todavía peor, pero cada loco con su tema. Mi esposa me mata si le cambio su iphone por otra cosa.
<tharkun> hxm: si
<hxm> Eh que yo adoro iphone :)
<hxm> Pero sólo uso mac en casa, y linux para mis servidores
<mandrakora> tharkum entonces estamos de acuerdo, solo me falta saber sincronizar el iphone con ubuntu 14.04
<tharkun> hxm: postfixadmin no es lo mejor para manejar un servidor postfix pero escogiste ese camino así que siguelo
<hxm> Lo escogí porque salía en google la primera, ya sabes ¿Qué usas tú? por curiosidad
<hxm> Así en mis próximos proyectos podré evaluar
<hxm> Si llevas todo mac, es cuando vives bien, si sales de eso ya vienen los problemas con los iphone
<tharkun> Blackberry 10
<tharkun> Pero le tengo que dar soporte al espectro completo de OS de smartphone
<tharkun> mandrakora: Que parte del iphone quieres sincronizar?
<mandrakora> Todo
<tharkun> mandrakora: Dame 5 minutos tengo unas notas por aquí que te pueden ayudar
<mandrakora> ok
<hxm> tharkun: ¿Es posible habilitar el puerto 25 pero de la misma manera que está el 587?
<hxm> Es decir, que se pueda enviar correos por el 25 pero sólo si se han autenticado
<tharkun> mandrakora: https://wiki.debian.org/iPhone y para los telefonos utilizas carddav y para las citas utilizas otra cosa, pero ahora no me acuerdo
<tharkun> hxm: no quieres hacer eso. Tus problemas se complicarían brutalmente.
<hxm> ¿Por los bots?
<hxm> ¿Y el 465? Para dar soporte al outlook 2003
<tharkun> hxm: El internets es un lugar en extremo hostil y la gente creeme que va a abusar de tu sistema hasta que lo reviente. Acuerdate que la cadena revienta por el escalón más debil.
<hxm> Convencido. 587
<hxm> tharkun: yo uso el auth plain, ¿Es el correcto?
<hxm> O debería usar login
<tharkun> hxm: Tienes TLS montado así que puedes utilizar auth plain. Y como va a ser local asegurate de que oyes en 127.0.0.1 y mandalo por ahí
<hxm> Vale, pero lo digo por los clientes que conectan desde sus ordenadores también
<hxm> Es decir, TLS y auth plain es una buena práctica?
<tharkun> Así lo tienes configurado. Un servidor de correo es algo que no es estático, tienes que ajustarlo de acuerdo como va pasando el tiempo. Lo que hoy funciona sin problema mañana hay que cambiarlo. Hoy con certificados de más de 2048 bits TLS con plain no tiene problemas.
<tharkun> Si tienes certificados de 1024 pues bueno es hora de que los actualices.
<tharkun> hxm: De donde eres?
<hxm> Soy de galicia pero vivo en mallorca
<hxm> ¿Tú eres español?
<mandrakora> tengo otra duda porque ya no me sirve el nautilus en ubuntu 14.04
<tharkun> mandrakora: checate davical también
<tharkun> hxm: Digamos que hablo el idioma y me conozco la peninsula en mayor o menor grado.
<tharkun> hxm: Sabes donde encontrarme si se te atora el carro. Saludos y disfruten el partido.
<mandrakora> alguien sabe porque me sale este error: ERROR:nautilus-window.c:2116:nautilus_window_get_slots: assertion failed: (NAUTILUS_IS_WINDOW (window))
<mandrakora> blema solucionado
<Guest14868> :quit
<hxm> ¿Usáis logwatch y fail2ban?
<nene> hola, alquien sabe en openbox como se modifica el  tamaño de una aplicación al ejecutarla? he probado en el autostar y en el rc con los parametros size y geometry, pero no he conseguido nada.
#ubuntu-es 2014-05-25
<AlbMeton> JOIN #asterisk
<mdb> wenas!
<mdb> nece sito ayuda con heimdall
<AlbMeton> Es posible hacer un downgrade al kernel ?
<AlbMeton> Estou utilizando la version actual pero necesito utilizar la 2.6 para hacer uso de una tarjeta
<chilicuil> AlbMeton: si, puedes instalar todos los kernels que quieras, podrias descargar e instalar la version 2.6, reiniciar seleccionar ese kernel y despues de terminar de ocuparlo volver a usar el penultimo kernel.., si piensas usarlo por mucho tiempo puedes configurar grub2 para que siempre arranque ese kernel.., en resumen, si, puedes usar ese kernel
<Xago> amigos, porque la tarjeta de red se inhabilita a veces cuando cierro la pantalla?
<Locke2002> Xago: laptop?
<Xago> intento rehabilitarla con service networking restart o con /etc/init.d/network restart, pero en ningun caso funciona
<Xago> 14.04 es la version que uso
<Xago> si, laptop
<Locke2002> quizas un problema con "suspend"
<Xago> me tinca un poco eso
<Xago> y no siempre sucede
<Xago> eso es lo mas extranho
<Xago> y ahora el teclado en xchat esta en ingles
<Xago> no entiendo que sucede
<chuzas> HI everyone!
<chuzas> How are you?
<chuzas> :-[
<chuzas> Does someone here play urbanterror?
<mdb> wenas!
<mdb> alguien me puede ayudar con heimdall?
<mimecar> si vas a flashear un teléfono es mejor que uses Windows
<mdb> vaya. es que es complicado?
<mimecar> un error y te puedes quedar sin teléfono
<mimecar> (igual que en Windows)
<mdb> el unico problema que tengo es que no encuentro todos los archivos bin que solicita después de descomprimir la rom.
<mdb> por lo demás perfecto.
<mdb> existe algún manual?
<mimecar> seguramente en la Web del programa
<mdb> ya... y en castellano?
<mdb> es que el ingles, si no es bajito y se deja.....poco.
<mdb> ¿si monto una maquina virtual con win, para ejecutar odin, funcionará?
<mimecar> depende de si Ubuntu te permite conectar el teléfono a la máquina virtual
<mdb> que me aconsejas entonces?
<mimecar> usar una máquina real con Windows
<mdb> ya... pero en mis dos maquinas tengo linux
<mimecar> prueba con Heimdall o una máquina virtual
<mimecar> mientras recuerdes que el flasheo es algo crítico y tomes las medidas oportunas...
<mdb> el problema lo tengo cuando tengo que poner los archivos en los departamentos de heimdall, por ejemplo... no encuentro el archivo slb.bin tras descomprimir la rom, tal y como indican en algunas webs.
<mimecar> la ROM puede estar incompleta
<mdb> no sé... pero esa rom misma la flashee sin problemas cuando aun estaba con win.
<mdb> através de odin.
<mimecar> no estás usando los mismos programas
<mimecar> no esperes el mismo comportamiento
<mdb> de acuerdo, pero por lo menos si espero encontrar los archivos... otra cosa es el comportamiento del heimdall... digo yo.
<mdb> volviendo al tema de la maquina virtual. ¿hay algún comando para que ubuntu permita conectar el teléfono a la maquina virtual?
<mimecar> desde VirtualBox puedes asociar elementos de la máquina real
<mimecar> primero suele ser necesario que el sistema real sepa manejar el dispositivo
<mdb> si, lo reconoce y através de la terminal navego por el teléfono.
<mimecar> puedes probar a montar una máquina virtual
<mdb> ok. gracias por la ayuda mimecar. probaré a ver que pasa.
<mimecar> hola DavidMarcos
<mimecar> por aquí será más sencillo resolver el problema del wifi
<lak-kal> hi, cual es la carpeta de emblemas para poder agregar icono?
<DavidMarcos> Hola, a ver, explico un poquito el problema que tengo. De primeras, al instalar cualquier distribución de Linux, el wireless no va, y tengo que instalar el b43-fwcutter. Hasta ahí bien, después de instalarlo ya me reconoce las redes, las encuentra vaya, pero cuando meto la clave para conectarme a mi wifi, no termina nunca de conectar, me pide continuamente la clave, y nunca se conecta, y pues eso, busco solución, gracias :
<DavidMarcos> Mi ordenador es un HP Pavilion zv5000, ram 1.25gb procesador athlon amd64
<mimecar> DavidMarcos, ¿qué tarjeta Wifi tienes?
<DavidMarcos> Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4303 802.11b Wireless LAN Controller
<DavidMarcos> Puede ser que sea eso?
<mimecar> sí
<mimecar> tu tarjeta funciona en principio instalando los paquetes b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<mimecar> son los dos que has puesto?
<DavidMarcos> Si, esos dos
<mimecar> con eso debería ser suficiente
<mimecar> ¿qué cifrado usa tu red?
<DavidMarcos> WPA/WPA2 PSK, eso?
<DavidMarcos> (Soy principiante, perdonadme por las preguntas nood)
<DavidMarcos> noob*
<mimecar> no te preocupes
<mimecar> tu red wifi usa cifrado MAC?
<DavidMarcos> Eso no se lo que es, si me dices como saberlo, te digo
<mimecar> el router se puede configurar para bloquear el acceso aunque tengas la contraseña
<DavidMarcos> Pero desde otros ordenadores/dispositivos, si entro...
<mimecar> ¿cuántos dispositivos tienes conectados al mismo tiempo al Wifi?
<DavidMarcos> Pues ahora mismo hay 1 móvil, 2 tablets, 2 portátiles y 1 ordenador
<mimecar> puede ser que tu router tenga un número máximo de dispositivos por Wifi
<mimecar> desactiva todos excepto el ordenador que tiene el problema
<DavidMarcos> Ahora los desconecto, pero cuando tenia xp en el ordenador que ahora da problemas, estaban todos conectados...
<mimecar> he mirado información de tu ordenador
<mimecar> y con los dos paquetes de antes debe funcionar
<mimecar> entonces o hay un límite de dispositivos o algo de tu red no le gusta
<mimecar> puedes conectarte a otra red que no sea la tuya?
<DavidMarcos> pff... no, no puedo
<DavidMarcos> espera, que cambio a la tablet, me salgo
<DavidMarcos> Ya esta
<mimecar> te pasa lo mismo si dejas sólo la tableta y el equipo?
<DavidMarcos> Espera, si no te importa continuamos en otro momento, ahora no puedo, muchas gracias :)
<mimecar> sobre las 16:00 estaré
<DavidMarcos> Ok ;l
<vanessaJ> hola
<vanessaJ> quiero poner que todos los archivos de música
<vanessaJ> se abran con musique
<vanessaJ> pero sin embargo
<vanessaJ> no hay manera de hacerlo
<vanessaJ> hace unas versiones, había una manera para "añadir un comando"
<vanessaJ> en el panel de abrir con
<vanessaJ> entonces con poner /usr/bin/musique hubiera bastado
<vanessaJ> ahora esa posibilidad no viene y no puedo instalar tampoco assogiate porque no tiene build para 14.04
<vanessaJ> alguien sabe como asociar mimetypes a programas?
<vanessaJ> ayuda?
<mimecar> no puedes modificar al asociación en el centro de control?
<vanessaJ> centro de control?
<mimecar> el centro de control de Gnome
<vanessaJ> no lo conozco
<vanessaJ> no me aparece en el dash
<mimecar> si que aparece
<mimecar> gnome-control-center
<vanessaJ> ah, la configuración
<vanessaJ> te refieres
<vanessaJ> Configuración del sistema → detalles → Aplicaciones predeterminadas?
<mimecar> es una opción
<vanessaJ> creo que el programa no está bien integrado con ubuntu
<vanessaJ> porque no tiene el menú de música
<vanessaJ> entonces es un fallo del programa
<vanessaJ> pero estaría bien saber también como asociar cualquier archivo a cualquier programa
<vanessaJ> como antes
<vanessaJ> porque eso lo han cambiado y no le veo sentido la verdad
<vanessaJ> (ya solucioné lo de synaptic)
<vanessaJ> era una cosa que venía con listas modificadas para la barra lateral
<vanessaJ> bien
<vanessaJ> lo consegué
<vanessaJ> conseguí
<vanessaJ> añadí una línea en el /usr/share/applications/musique.desktop
<vanessaJ> fijándome en el desktop de rhythmbox
<vanessaJ> que pone mimetypes
<vanessaJ> y entonces ya aparece en lo de seleccionar aplicaciones de música por defecto, antes no aparecía
<vanessaJ> muchas gracias
<vanessaJ> no habría visto que ya aparecía si no es por la ayuda
<mimecar> ¿cómo has instalado esa aplicación?
<vanessaJ> sudo apt install musique
<mimecar> has añadido algún PPA antes?
<vanessaJ> tengo varios sí
<mimecar> alguno de Musique?
<vanessaJ> ah, no
<mimecar> limita al máximo el uso de PPA
<vanessaJ> vale, quitaré alguno
<mimecar> si has instalado programas, se quedan aunque lo desactives
<vanessaJ> sí, los quitaré con el y-ppa
<vanessaJ> si he añadido alguna clave también hay que quitarlas aparte?
<vanessaJ> por ejemplo
<vanessaJ> para instalar google-chrome (que ya lo quité porque he visto una manera de poner el pepperflash a chromium)
<vanessaJ> puse wget -q -O - https://dl-ssl.google.com/linux/linux_signing_key.pub | sudo apt-key add -
<vanessaJ> esa clave (creo que es una clave) se borra una vez he quitado en el centro de software echo "deb http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main
<vanessaJ> osea, sin el echo
<vanessaJ> el echo es lo que puse para añadirlo, no aparecía en el centro de software, obviamente
<mimecar> quitas el repositorio pero no la clave
<vanessaJ> y hace falta borrarla?
<mimecar> no
<vanessaJ> ok, bien, gracias
<vanessaJ> si tengo instalado un paquete de algo, pongamos VLC
<vanessaJ> a través de un ppa
<vanessaJ> purgo ese ppa
<vanessaJ> y le doy a actualizar
<vanessaJ> se me pone la versión que venga en los repositorios normales?
<mimecar> vanessaJ, tendrás que eliminar el vlc del ppa
<vanessaJ> sí, eso.
<vanessaJ> bien
<Davidmarcos> Ya estoy
 * x-mint  Holas!!
<lak__> hi, alguien sabe pq no se intala chromium en debian testing?
<lak__> cual es el nombre de la aplicacin?
<mimecar> lak__, si la duda es de Debian, pasa a #ubuntu-es-cafe o #debian-es
<dsoto> lak__: chromium-browser
<Chuse> hola
<ivedci89-desktop> hola
<ivedci89-desktop> Chuse:
<vanessaJ> hola
<ivedci89-desktop> hola vanessaJ
<jigm> Buenas, Buenas
<ivedci89-desktop> :-D
<vanessaJ> hola, el comando para ver la tarjeta de red, no me acuerdo como era
<vanessaJ> lscpi o algo así
<ivedci89-desktop> PCI
<ivedci89-desktop> lspci
<vanessaJ> bien, gracias
<vanessaJ> tengo una Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter
<vanessaJ> y veo como que cada hora o así
<vanessaJ> se va internet
<ivedci89-desktop> podría ser el router el problema
<ivedci89-desktop> wifi
<ivedci89-desktop> yo no recuerdo el modelo exacto pero tengo una etheros y funciona bien
<vanessaJ> lo que hago es desactivar la inalámbrica y volverla a conectar y se conecta solo de nuevo
<vanessaJ> como podría hacer para que autoreconectara
<ivedci89-desktop> pero en casa de mi madre anda como el culo y es el router wifi de timofonik
<vanessaJ> coon otro router también pasa lo mismo
<ivedci89-desktop> ubuntu normalmente debería autoreconectar en cuento dejen de haber ruidos en el canal wifi
<vanessaJ> y he mirado en internet y aunque parece que los últimos kernels había mejorado
<ivedci89-desktop> sino la culpa es del wifirouter
<vanessaJ> pues me parece raro
<vanessaJ> en windows también se le iba al parecer
<ivedci89-desktop> regreso en 20'
<vanessaJ> según me ha contado mi novia (estoy con su ordenador)
<vanessaJ> sin embargo, mi wifi no tiene ese problema y no debería desconectarse
<ivedci89-desktop> entiendo che
<ivedci89-desktop> mira si se desconecta asi como de la nada en cuelqueir wifi... entonces podemos especular de que el problema es el chip wireless de la notebook, es tal caso, abria que revisar si esta mal exchufado el cablecito de antena interno o sino cambiar el chip
<ivedci89-desktop> *enchufado
<ivedci89-desktop> no creo que sean caros los chip wifi de notebook... ya que por cada note rota hay chips libres
<ivedci89-desktop> yo por ejemplo tengo como tres o cuatro, pero vivo en argentina buenos aires la plata... si estamos cerca te vendo sino busca por tu zona
<vanessaJ> gracias
<vanessaJ> bueno, yo es que de hardware no entiendo nada
<vanessaJ> sé que este ordenador cuando las CPU alcanzan el 100%
<chuzas> boas tardes
<ivedci89-desktop> mira en realidad el cambio del chip wireless no es complicado
<vanessaJ> se apaga por sobrecalentamiento
<vanessaJ> y eso le pasaba tb en windows
<ivedci89-desktop> uh entonces habra que cambiar pasta termica y limpiar profundamente el mother y especialmente el cooler
<vanessaJ> de todas formas yo creo que el problema es el modelo del chip
<vanessaJ> no el chip en sí
<vanessaJ> que no tenga soporte del todo para linux
<vanessaJ> voy a ver si encuentro lo que encontré el otro día
<vanessaJ> por cierto
<vanessaJ> es recomendable desacttivar el HUD?
<vanessaJ> para un usuario novel
<ivedci89-desktop> hey yo tengo chip atheros y funciona re bien
<ivedci89-desktop> recuerdame que es el hud?
<ivedci89-desktop> te refieres a unity?
<vanessaJ> sí
<vanessaJ> el HUD es un método alternativo de acceso a los menús
<vanessaJ> para que en vez de ir navegando por los menús de las aplicaciones
<vanessaJ> escribes la opción
<vanessaJ> yo de momento aunque sólo uso teclado no lo he visto útil
<vanessaJ> y no sé si para un usuario poco experimentado (mi novia) le podría resultar más incómodo que útil
<ivedci89-desktop> mmm no lo desactives, simplemente instala otro escritorio que quieras probar, [sudo apt-get install -y lubuntu-desktop] por ejemplo,... y cierra sesion, eliges tu escritoiro a probar y vuelves a introducir tu password y entrar
<ivedci89-desktop> entraras en el escritorio seleccionado
<vanessaJ> lo hablaré con ella claro, pero era para preguntar si alguien le había pasado
<vanessaJ> por cierto
<vanessaJ> el problema podría ser del network manager?
<vanessaJ> lo digo porque como solución proponen instalar el wicd
<ivedci89-desktop> si es ubuntu14 no me extrañaría
<vanessaJ> pero no sé si hay que tener sólo uno obligatoriamente
<ivedci89-desktop> pero insisto en revisar la antena... a parte si suele apagar por temp es posible que el chip wifi este muy cerca y esté siendo infectado de calor
<ivedci89-desktop> algo no grato para el chip
<vanessaJ> y eso lo mejor sería llevarlo a reparar?
<vanessaJ> a limpiar?
<ivedci89-desktop> issi
<vanessaJ> por temperatura se apaga por eejemplo al renderizar un fractal en chaotica
<vanessaJ> o al pasarle una imagen de 2000x1200 con convert
<vanessaJ> que son cosas que exprimen la CPU
<vanessaJ> en un uso normal se calienta incluso menos que con windows
<ivedci89-desktop> sin palabras que agregar....
<ivedci89-desktop> el cooler (es evidente) esta tapado y bien abrigado por pelusas y polvo
<ivedci89-desktop> y/o tambien se seco demasiado la pasta termica
<vanessaJ> bien
<vanessaJ> gracias :)
<ivedci89-desktop> bueno gente si la tienen que mandar a reperar y estan a menos de 100km de la plata bs as argentina, avisen. Voy a almorzar. Suerte!
<vanessaJ> qué aproveche. lamentablemente no, soy de España
<vanessaJ> hola de nuevo
<vanessaJ> se puede configurar xchat de alguna manera en ubuntu para que se loguee automáticamente hasta #ubuntu-es?
<JustCurious> saludos, a ver si me pueden ayudar: Es normal que mi Ubuntu 12.04 (instalado hace tiempo ya) tarda tanto en iniciarse?
<JustCurious> tarda como 2 minutos
<JustCurious> en cambio, se apaga muy rápido
<JustCurious> tengo el gnome-fallback
<JustCurious> sé q es una pregunta offtopic
<JustCurious> tarda 50 segundos
<ivedci89-desktop> JustCurious:
<ivedci89-desktop> me parece normal menos de un minuto es un gran problema más de eso
<JustCurious> aja
<ivedci89-desktop> de todas paneras, podrías hacer un ps -A y mirar que procesos hay
<ivedci89-desktop> o mejor... "top" desde terminal
<JustCurious> me refería al tiempo que tarda desde que arranco el PC hasta que me sale el promt de entrada
<ivedci89-desktop> y bueno
<ivedci89-desktop> en ps -A
<ivedci89-desktop> deberia salirte TODOS los procesos que ha iniciado el PC
<JustCurious> ah claro
<JustCurious> jeje
<ivedci89-desktop> a partir de ahi tienes que saber si tienes por ejemplo: apache... samba sshserver etc..
<JustCurious> 1179 tty7     00:00:12 Xorg
<ivedci89-desktop> cosas que inician al arranque
<JustCurious> los otros a 0
<ivedci89-desktop> antes del pedido de user y pass
<JustCurious> sí ahora lo veo
<JustCurious> gracias ivedci89-desktop
<ivedci89-desktop> los otros que?
<JustCurious> 0 seg
<JustCurious> los otros procesos
<JustCurious> voy a mirar el grub si está bien
<JustCurious> reinicio
<ivedci89-desktop> che el grub no
<ivedci89-desktop> no tiene nada que ver con esto
<ivedci89-desktop> capaz que tienes procesos como apache mysql samba ssh algun p2p que inicia en segundo plano y tarda demora como dos o 3 segundoas cada uno
<ivedci89-desktop> vanessaJ: yo uso pidgin y lo recomiendo
<vanessaJ> se puede tambiénen empathy?
<ivedci89-desktop> si
<vanessaJ> bien
<vanessaJ> gracias
<ivedci89-desktop> pidgin es genial con iniciar cosas al inicio
<ivedci89-desktop> hasta podes configurar enviarle mensaje a un contacto a penas se conecta
<ivedci89-desktop> o abrir un chat como ubuntu-es cuando inicia el pc...
<vanessaJ> ajá, pues miraré eso mañana
<ivedci89-desktop> pones pidgin en "Aplicaciones al inicio" luego pones el checkbox menu emergente de "Conectarse automaticamente"
<vanessaJ> hoy ya me pongo con mi ordenador, muchas graacis por toda la ayuda ivedci89-desktop
<vanessaJ> hasta otra
<metalus> buenas noches
<chuzas> buenas
<AlbMeton> Necesito hacer un downgrade del kernel de ubuntu a un 2.6 es suficiente con descarga los .deb desde kernel ubuntu ?
<chilicuil> si, es suficiente AlbMeton , al reiniciar selecciona la version 2.6
<pepo-> cuando se tiene error de Error de GPG: como se hace para sacarlo y no sea tomado en cuenta del source.list?
<AlbMeton> chilicuil: gracias ya lo hice y funciono pero creo que baje el incorrecto :S
<AlbMeton> gracias por la ayuda
<AlbMeton> sigo con la instalacion de una tarjeta que no me deja
<AlbMeton> Alguna persona ha instalado tarjetas sangoma ?
#ubuntu-es 2015-05-18
<javier_> Buenas
<Patero-ng> HOLA
<javier_> tengo una webcam "supuestamente" soportada en xubuntu 12.04, me estoy volviendo un poco loco, aunque la reconoce: "Bus 003 Device 009: ID 0ac8:3450 Z-Star Microelectronics Corp." no se crea en /dev/video0 ni ninguno video* , videodev y uvcvideo están cargados
<javier_> cheese indica video not found
<javier_> y entiendo que es normal
<javier_> lo que parece es que no se crea el video0 en dev
<javier_> aunque en /dev/input/  está :  usb-Vimicro_Vimicro_USB_Camera__Altair_-event-if00
<javier_> ¿alguien que me pueda orientar?
<javier_> :(
<ricard> he instalado el kernel 3.16.0-37 con  sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-lts-utopic
<ricard> porque me dijeron que era el ultimo pero hacia sudo apt-get dist-upgrade y no me salia
<ricard> alguien puede decirme si he hecho bien?
<ricard> el kernel funciona bien
<Patero-ng> me gustaria ayudarte
<Patero-ng> pero no puedo no puedo perdonarme
<ricard> tranquilo
<Patero-ng> gracias
<javier_> ricard
<javier_> puedes tener varios kernel instalados
<javier_> si te funciona uno pues bien
<javier_> y usarlos según te convenga
<Patero-ng> eso no sabia
<Patero-ng> solo lo sospechaba
<javier_> puedes acceder a ellos
<javier_> desde grub
<ricard> o sea he hecho bien en instalar el ultimo kernel
<javier_> desde l incio
<javier_> bueno eso no lo sé con certeza
<javier_> depende de tu hardware
<javier_> si te funciona algo puedes volver al anterior
<javier_> si no lo borras
<ricard> mi harware es intel ggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggp
<ricard> g3220 a 3.0ghz de dos nucleos targeta grafica intel integrada y 4 gigzs de ram
<ricard> esta bien con esto?
<javier_> eso no se puede saber, si de momento te funciona todo tranquilo,
<ricard> gracias si he hecho un reinicio y a reiniciado bien
<Patero-ng> osea que el grub es la cosa
<javier_> si no te funcionase algo puedes volver al anterior
<ricard> gracias javier y a todos adios me llaman para comer
<Patero-ng> se come en el mundo ubuntu?
<javier_> Patero-ng puedes tener un kernel con unas características especificas (por ejemplo realtime) y otro normal y en función de para que sea el ordenador arrancar uno u otro, o bien como le ha pasado a ricard actualizar y tener uno más nuevo, antes de quedarte con él puedes volver hacia atrás
<Patero-ng> claro todo eso es fantasticu
<javier_> si lo que quieres es que se te muestre el listado de kernel's instalados al iniciar el sistema debes editar /etc/default/grub  como admin (con sudo) y cambiar el tiempo que se mostrará el menú ç
<Patero-ng> aya bacan
<zenpachi> こんばんは
<zenpachi> 元気ですか？
<zenpachi> 日本のUbuntuＣありますか？
<ricard> he actualizado al kernel 3.16.0-37 poniendo sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-lts-utopic  ya que apt-get dist-upgrade no me actualizaba he hecho bien?
<ricard> algun consejito de ustedes
<ricard> alguien puede acxonsejarme?
<ricard> aconsejarrme perdon
<ricard> alguien sabe si he hecho bien en instalar el kernel 3.16.0-37 poniendo sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-lts-utopic  ya que sudo apt-get dist-upgrade no me actualizaba
<ricard> hep my please dianaaa
<ricard> yukiteru ves mi pregunta?
<ricard> nadie sabe nada?
<ricard> haber si los que habeis entrado nuevos podeis responderme he instalado kernel 3.16.0-37 poniendo sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-lts-utopic  ya que sudo apt-get dist-upgrade no me actualizaba
<ricard> haber si alguien puede responderme he hecho bien en intalar el kernel 3.16.0-37 poniendo sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-lts-utopic  ya que con sudo apt-get dit-upgrade no actualizaba nada
<ricard> dist-upgrade
<ricard> alguien que me diga algo porfavor
<Yukiteru> ricard: cual es tu problema??
<ricard> quiero saber si he hecho bien en instalar el kernel 3.16.0-37 poniendo sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-lts-utopic ya que sudo apt-get dist-upgrade no actualizaba nada
<Yukiteru> y que version estas usando??
<Yukiteru> te funciona bien el kernel??
<Yukiteru> presenta algun fallo??
<ricard> la 3.16.0-37 pero hasta ahora la 3.13.0-53
<ricard> no me funciona bien no me presenta ningun fallo
<ricard> que opinas??
<Yukiteru> ricard: si no te funcionaba era porque estaba fallando no crees??
<Yukiteru> ricard: no soy de los que aprueba salirse del repositorio en ubuntu es mejor que te quedes con el 3.13 que he oido funciona perfectamente
<ricard> si funcionaba pero me dijeron que el ultimo para ubuntu 14.04 era 3.16.0-37
<Yukiteru> mmm si esta en el repositorio no veo porque no puedas usarlo entonces
<Yukiteru> especialmente si te funciona sin problemas
<ricard> el 3.13.0-53 lo tuve que descargar de una ppa ya que el 3.13.0-51 y el 3.13.0-51 me daban error al inicio
<ricard> yo solo he puesto sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-lts-utopic  y se ha instalado pidiendome permiso claro
<Yukiteru> ricard: pero en utopic el ultimo es 3.16.0-36
<ricard> no pruebalo tu mismo
<ricard> es el 3.16.0-37
<Yukiteru> ricard: no puedo probarlo no uso ubuntu en realidad
<Yukiteru> pero en el buscador del repositorio aparece que el ultimo es 3.16.0-36
<ricard> pues yo he puesto lo que te he dicho y me ha salido el 3.16.0-37.51
<Yukiteru> ricard: http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/linux-image-3.16.0-36-generic
<Yukiteru> aunque no seria raro que estuviese desfasada la web o que hayan cambiad por algo
<Yukiteru> como sea...si el kernel no te da problemas no veo porque no usarlo
<Yukiteru> de todas formas seguramente tienes el kernel anterior 3.13 asi que en caso de que algo vaya mal puedes usarlo para hacer reparaciones
<ricard>  uname -a
<ricard> Linux casa 3.16.0-37-generic #51~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 6 15:23:14 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Yukiteru> perfecto...si ves que algo malo esta pasando o que tienes problemas de hardware, prueba con el otro kernel y listo...de lo contrario no te preocupes
<ricard> deacuerdo lo unico que yo tengo ubuntu 14.04.2 no .1
<ricard> gracias Yukiteru
<Yukiteru> ricard: jajajaja ponlo como un bugreport :D
<Yukiteru> ricard: de nada man
<ricard> bueno os dejo yo sigo con este kernel si no tengo 2 mas de recambio instalados
<ricard> no crees??
<Yukiteru> me parece bien
<Yukiteru> yo solo tengo un kernel si algo va mal me hago un chroot y arreglo todo desde alli
<ricard> no se lo que es un chroot
<Yukiteru> es una jaula de ejecucion virtual que te permite ejecutar los comando de un SO linux usando como base otro SO
<Yukiteru> es decir usas un livecd, haces un chroot a tu SO en el disco duro, y ejecutas todo como si fuera el SO del disco duro
<Yukiteru> pero en realidad estas desde el livecd, te permite solucionar problemas y hacer reparaciones
<ricard> para eso tendria que hacer una coia de seguridad no??
<Yukiteru> nop
<ricard> y como haces el livecd
<Yukiteru> ricard: no tengo que hacerlo, te sirve cualquier livecd actual
<Yukiteru> incluso el iso de instalacion de gentoo te sirve
<ricard> cuando dices livecd a que te refieres??
<Yukiteru> un livecd, como el que usaste para instalar ubuntu
<ricard> o sea el cd de instalacion me sirve??
<Yukiteru> ricard: se nota que eres mas que nuevo en esto :D
<ricard> ya te digo
<Yukiteru> ricard: si sirve perfectamente
<ricard> y que hago con el reintalo??
<Yukiteru> haces el chroot usando una terminal y cuando terminas, la terminal que abriste te permitira ejecutar comando como si fuese el SO del disco duro
<Yukiteru> apt-get, dpkg todo eso va a funcionar
<ricard> y como abro una terminal si se supone que no va el kernel??
<Yukiteru> ricard: y para que crees que vas a usar el livecd :D
<ricard> que hago con el livecd
<Yukiteru> vas a usar el livecd como un medio para unir el sistema del livecd y el sistema del disco duro, abres la terminal desde el livecd, haces el chroot y luego podras ejeuctar los comando como si fuera el so del disco duro
<Yukiteru> el livecd viene a ser como un puente de conexion usando el chroot
<ricard> pero como uso el chroot??
<Yukiteru> ricard: para eso mejor que te leas un manual o wiki
<Yukiteru> soy malo con las explicaciones por irc :D
<ricard> tranki ya me has ayudado mucho,que busco como hacer un chroot??
<Yukiteru> si en google como hacer un chroot
<Yukiteru> no es complejo en realidad,
<ricard> vale gracias me voy a poner a ello adios y muy agradecido man
<Yukiteru> tranquilo man
<ricard> chao
<ricard> a todos
<george2002> buenas tardes amigos, tengo un problema con ardour y cinnamon, ardour no me abre en ese escritorio, quien me ayuda
#ubuntu-es 2015-05-19
<Tiffon> nas
 * merrick  buenas y lluviosos dias..
<ricard> hola he instalado el kernel 3.16.0-37 poniendo  sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-lts-utopic ya que sudo apt-get dist-upgrade no me actualizaba nada he hecho bien??
<ricard> alguinen que entienda un poco??
<ricard> he instalado el kernel 3.16.0-37 poniendo  sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-lts-utopic ya que sudo apt-get dist-upgrade no actualizaba nada,he hecho bien??
<CESCA> ola alguien sabe como hacer q un archivo.sh escriba el resultado en un fichero salida.txt
<GridCube> CESCA: cuando lo ejecutes pone > salida.txt
<GridCube> onda ./script.sh > salida.txt
<GridCube> !pipes
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'pipes'.
<GridCube> !pipe
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'pipe'.
<CESCA> gracias
<CESCA> y para que un archivo.sh escriba el resultado en un fichero salida.txt pero en el  home en otro ordenador (ejm del  profesor.)
<GridCube> eso lo escribe en el directorio donse se ejecuta
<GridCube> osea que da igual
<CESCA> aya gracias
<ricard> yuquitero quiero saber si he hecho bien o no??
<ricard> yo no te pue3do ayudar cesca soy nuevo en ubuntu
<ricard> lo siento
<ricard> alguien sabe si he hecho bien en intalar el kernel 3.16.0-37 poniendo  sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-lts-utopic  ya que sudo apt-get dist-upgrade no me actualizaba nada
<ricard> alguien sabe si he hecho bien en intalar el kernel 3.16.0-37 poniendo  alguien sabe si he hecho bien en intalar el kernel 3.16.0-37 poniendo  sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-lts-utopic  ya que sudo apt-get dist-upgrade no me actualizaba nada
<GridCube> ricard: y para que necesitas otro kernel?
<GridCube> tenes algun problema con el actual?
<ricard> no pero me han dicho que el 3.16.0-37 es la ultima version que hay
<ricard> y me funciona bien,tengo instalados dos kernels mas de repuesto por si me fallara este
<ricard> es que en el software de actuaslizacion se me actualizo 3.13.0-51 y 3.13.0-52 y los dos me daban error al inicio entonces yo instale de una ppa el 3.13.0-53 y funcionaba bien,pero entre aqui y me dijeron que la ultima version era el 3.16.0-37
<GridCube> tons?
<GridCube> esa sera la ultima version del kernel pero no la disponible para tu release
<ricard> que es tons??
<GridCube> puede que esa version del kernel este disponible para 15.10
<ricard> no pone para 14.04.1 y yo tengo 14.04.2
<ricard>  uname -a
<ricard> Linux casa 3.16.0-37-generic #51~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 6 15:23:14 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ricard> lo dejo si va bien??
<ricard> Gridcube?
<GridCube> ricard: si tnees algun problema, preocupate para conseguir otro, pero si no te ofrece otro, no te preocupes
<GridCube> puede haber mas neuvos pero si no estan disponibles es por algo
<ricard> lo dejo o no entonces?
<ricard> funciona bien
<ricard> y tengo dos de repuesto
<ricard> instalados
<ricard> que me dices
<GridCube> ricard: que no hagas nada
<GridCube> dejalo asi
<ricard> gracias
<ricard> es que soy nuevo en ubuntu estoy muy verde todavia
<ricard> adios y gracias
<molimetal> buenas! cual es la mejor versión de mame para ubuntu studio?
<successus> salud
<Xago> hola Muchachos...necesito que me indiquen donde se edita la instrucción route add dentro de ubuntu?
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
<ivedci89-desktop> /proc/net/ipv6_route    /proc/net/route       /proc/net/rt_cache
<ivedci89-desktop> xago
#ubuntu-es 2015-05-20
<dixsonhoepp> hola amigos, alguno de ustedes sabe como crear usb bootable con windows 7 desde ubuntu 14.04?
<ddragonay> hola que tal
<ddragonay> hay alguien ahi?
<ricard> hola se me ha actualizado con actualizacion de software el kernel 3.16.0-38 y he eliminado el que instale yo a mano el 3.16.0-37 y el 3.13.0-53 que los instale yo,he guardado el 3.13.0-49 y el actual esta bien??
<ricard> alguien me dice algo?
<ricard> hola se me ha actualizado con actualizacion de software el kernel 3.16.0-38 y he eliminado el que instale yo a mano el 3.16.0-37 y el 3.13.0-53 que los instale yo,he guardado el 3.13.0-49 y el actual esta bien??
<ricard> son buenos los kernels que se descargan de actualizacion de software??
<ricard> un si o un no tanto cuesta
<ricard> eoooo!!!
<Tiffon> nas
<ricard> se me ha actualizado el kermel 3.16.0-38 de actuaslizaciones de software bien no?
<ricard> que opinais??
<ricard> nadie me responde es fustrante
<ricard> hello
<ricard> nadie puede decirme algo??
<ricard> porque estays conectados no??
<ricard> que cojones os pasa sois sordos??
<ricard> estoi haciendo una pregunta una respuesta no cuesta tanto no?
<ricard> se me ha actualizado el kermel 3.16.0-38 de actuaslizaciones de software bien no?
<ricard> nadsie me va a responder que fustre
<ricard> se me ha actualizado el kernel 3.16.0-38 de actualizaciones de software bien no?
<Guest55991> hola a todos. no puedo borrar un archivo mkv e probado de muchas formas con rm -r me dice que el archivo no existe pero aunque reinicie el pc siempre esta ahi  incluso haciendo ls aparece
<ricard> no puedo ayudarte soy nuevo en ubuntu
<Guest55991> gracias, esperare que conteste alguien
<ricard> hola a todos he conseguido actualizar el kernel 3.16.0-38 desde actulizaciones de software ,es seguro este kernel??
<ricard> he borrado el 3.16.0-37 y el 3.13.0-53 y me he quedado con el 3.13.0-49 y el 3.16.0-38 he hecho bien??
<ricard> ah?borro tambien de otro software las ppa de el 3.13.0-53
<ricard> alguien de buena fe que me conteste a un novato de ubuntu
<ricard> porfavor lo suplico
<ricard> me encanta charlar
<ricard> y aprender
<merrick> ricard: cuanto llevas con ese tema...
<ricard> tres dias pero hoy se me a actualizado de actulizaciones de software
<merrick> no te preocupes por los kernels
<merrick> cuando se te instalan asi estan mas que probados...
<merrick> el problema es instalar uno muy nuevo.
<merrick> te puede joder todo el sistema.
<ricard> y borro las ppa de otro software las que se me pusieron cuando descargue 3.13.0-53
<ricard> o sea que instalado de actualizaciones de software son seguros?
<merrick> eso es a tu eleccion siempre puedes marcar la pestaña de no instalarlo.
<merrick> si
<merrick> pero el kernel... si te va bien yo no instalaria otro nuevo...
<merrick> osea no cada vez que salga uno volver a instalarlo...
<merrick> porque si se te llena el /boot te bloqueara el apt..
<ricard> pudo usar tambien la opcion de quitar de otro software
<merrick> osea instalas uno nuevo... borra el mas viejo
<merrick> si nos tendras un monton de kernel que no vas a utilizar.
<ricard> pero se instalan automaticos cuando le das a actualizar
<merrick> pero tienes una pestaña que pinchandola no lo instala..
<ricard> he borrado dos y me he quedado el nuevo y otro po si acaso
<merrick> ok
<merrick> asi vas bien :)
<merrick> bueno me retiro un rato...
<merrick> t luego
<ricard> si pero si no actualizo no se lo que se va a instalar hasta que estoy actualizando
<ricard> solo esto merrick
<ricard> merrick me ha dicho que no instale kernels nuevos si el que tengo funciona ,pero que hago si se me instala uno con actualizacion de software
<ricard>  merrick me ha dicho que no instale kernels nuevos si el que tengo funciona ,pero que hago si se me instala uno con actualizacion de software
<ricard> venga que soy nuevo en ubuntu
<ricard>  merrick me ha dicho que no instale kernels nuevos si el que tengo funciona ,pero que hago si se me instala uno con actualizacion de software
<ricard> o hay alguna manera de saber los paquetes que se van a actualizar
<ricard> hola de nuevo merrick me ha dicho que no instale kernels nuevos si el que tengo funciona,pero que hago si se me instala uno al actulizar el software??
<merrick> por ejemplo asi apt-get -s upgrade
<merrick> apt-get -s upgrade
<merrick> con el sudo delante.
<merrick> bueno ya me voy..
<ricard> y asi se desinstala el kernel que se ha instalado??
<ricard> perdona estaba apuntando
<merrick> no, asi ves lo que se te va a instalar en las actualizaciones.
<ricard> a vale y si hay un kernel paso de instalarlo nmo?'
<ricard> o puedo actualizar solo algunos??
<ricard> pero entonces siempre que le de actualizacion de software me dira que hay software para instalar
<ricard> merrick se ha ido alguien que pueda echarme una mano
<ricard> que hago entonces si me dice de actualizar un kernel actualizaciones de software lo instalo o no?
<ricard> porque si no lo instalo siempre que mire en actualizaciones de software me dira que hay software para instalar
<ricard> y aparte de el kernel puede haber otra cosa
<ricard> como saber todos los kernel viejos que tengo guardados en el pc
<george2002> ricard, actualizarlo lo minimo que te puede pasar es explotar tu pc, jajajaja mentiras
<ricard> gracias george2002
<ricard> nos vemos adios
<joni> holas
<GridCube> como va
<dixsonhoepp> Buenas hermanos, alguno de ustedes sabe como crear usb de arranque con windows desde ubuntu 14.04
<george2002> dixsonhoepp, plantea mejor tu pregunta
<george2002> tiene instalado que os
<dixsonhoepp> tengo ubuntu 14.04
<dixsonhoepp> lo que pasa es que necesito preparar un pendrive para instalarle a una pc windows 7
<dixsonhoepp> pero quiero presarar los penrive con ubuntu? existe alguna manera???
<dixsonhoepp> preparar*
<george2002> ubuntu tiene creador de disco de arranque en herramientas, con eso creas usb boot
<dixsonhoepp> pero eso sirve para l
<dixsonhoepp> pero eso sirve solo para gnu/linux o tambien sirve para windows?
<dixsonhoepp> puedo prepara disco de arranque de windows con esa erramienta?
<dixsonhoepp> herramienta*
<dixsonhoepp> ?
<george2002> dixsonhoepp, http://marketingdelta.net/crear-un-windows-usb-installer-en-linux/
<dixsonhoepp> george2002, ya he ultilizado ese metodo pero no me funciona jamas, voy a intentar de nuevo a ver
<lasextahd> como puedo ver actualmente lasextaHD con rtmpdump? Hasta hace 2 meses se podia pero parece que los de atresmedia han cambiado algo
#ubuntu-es 2015-05-21
<mtellez> Hola, Ubuntu 15.04  es considerada estable?
 * merrick  buenas
<ricard> ayer se me actualizo de actualizaciones de software el kernel 3.16.0-38 es fiable este kernel??
<ricard> si o no?
<ricard> ayer se me instaloo de actualizaciones de software el kernel 3.16.0-38 es fiable ese kernel??
<ricard> solo pido un si o un no
<Lopulus> hola: Se me borraron "accidentalmente"(?) los archivos de una memoria sd. Como puedo hacer para recuperarlos?
<ricard> hola ayer se me instalo el kernel 3.16.0-38 de actualizacion de software es fiable siendo de actualizacion de software
<ricard> solo quiero un si o un no
<ivedci89-desktop> si
<ricard> si es seguro ivedci89-desktop
<ivedci89-desktop> en realidad depende de los repositorios que tengas, pero si no has añadido nada estárá bien
<ricard> no lo descargue de actualizacion de software
<ivedci89-desktop> en realidad depende de los repositorios que tengas, pero si no has añadido ninguno, estará bien
<ivedci89-desktop> y de donde lo hiciste?
<ricard> de la a que sale que pone actualizacion de software,vamos de donde se actualizan todos los programas
<ricard> es una A rodeada de unas flechas
<ivedci89-desktop> y bueno todo ok entonces..
<ivedci89-desktop> me parece a mi o ya has preguntado cosas similares en la ultima semana?
<ricard> gracias esa era mi gran dilema ya que soy nuevo en ubuntu,y no me entero de muchas cosas,he guardado otro kernel el 3.13.0-49 y ademas el nuevo por si fallase algo
<ivedci89-desktop> eso está bien...
<ricard> si tienes razon todo sobre kernels
<ricard> los ultimos tres dias
<ivedci89-desktop> cada tanto actualizan el kernel y es de buena practica dejar que se actualice... a menos que algo te falle fatalmente.
<ricard> si falla algo fatalmente lo borro y en paz no??
<ivedci89-desktop> eso si compruebas que ha sido el kernel en cuestion.. podrian haber otras causas...
<ricard> gracias por atenderme ya se que me he hecho un poco pesado con el kernel pero perdonad mi ignorancia
<ivedci89-desktop> hace 6 años que laburo en esto y instalo ubuntu en más o menos 5 maquinas por mes... clientes amigos, etc... y sin embargo solo una vez tuve que regresar al kernel anterior... lo cual se soluciono en el siguiente kernel...
<ricard> yo tuve problemas con el 3.13.0-51 y 3.13.0-52 me salian unas lineas de fallo al iniciar el pc
<ricard> pero con este kernel todo va bien
<ivedci89-desktop> como dicen en mi pais/localidad ... mala leche jaja... es raro.
<ivedci89-desktop> tranquilo... adelante!
<ricard> gracias de nuevo y ya podemos dejar el tema me ha quedado bastante claro,y garcias a merrick tambien ayer me ayudo
<ivedci89-desktop> ok :)
<ricard> oye que raro no me sale la hora
<ivedci89-desktop> prueba el comando "date"
<ricard> se puede restablecer sin necesidad de reiniciar
<ivedci89-desktop> $ date
<ivedci89-desktop> jue may 21 10:25:55 ART 2015
<ricard> me sale la hora pero en la terminal no en la barra de arriba
<ricard> ahora vuelvo voy a reiniciar haber si sale
<ricard> he reiniciado y ahorame sale la hora y la fecha arriba en la barra
<ricard> me ha pasado mas de una vez a que puede ser debido??
<ricard> pero reinicio y aparece de nuevo
<ricard> oye merrick me han dicho que es bueno atualizar software aunque se me actualice el kernel
<ricard> porque si hago sudo apt-get -s upgrade si no instalo siempre me dira el software de actualizacion que hay actualizaciones
<ivedci89-desktop> unity --replace #solo cuando te pase eso de nuevo, sino ni idea... pero sospecho que tu equipo tiene alguna pequeña averia, o tiene algun hardware incompatible.
<ricard> es que vereis merrick me dijo que no actualizara los kernels,pero entonces mi question es que siempre me dira que hay actualizaciones
<ricard> ivedci89-desktop> me lo dices ami
<ricard> ivedci89-desktop> es ami o no??
<ivedci89-desktop> si
<ricard> o sea si me desaparece la hora escribo en la terminal unity --replace
<ivedci89-desktop> desconozco cómo se organizan las actualizaciones en los repos, pero: averigua si hay algun repositorio de los que tienes, que es solo de kernels, en ese caso eliminalo y fue...
<ivedci89-desktop> lo que hace unity --replace es como nueva carga de unity, , su panel su entorno grafico etc.. entonces lo más probable es que aparezca el reloj
<ricard> los he eliminado todos menos uno mas de repuesto
<ricard> el 3.13.0-49-geeneric
<ivedci89-desktop> qué has eliminado?
<ricard> los kernels viejos
<ivedci89-desktop> me parece que no entendiste ... yo hablaba de repositorios de kernels, y tu hablas de kernels.
<ricard> donde encuentro repositorios de kernels??
<george2002> ricard, tu que es lo que quieres? que no se actualize el kernel?
<ricard> no todo biene porque aveces el pc no mme muestra la hora y fecha arriba en la barra
<ivedci89-desktop> george2002:  yo que lo vengo leyendo a ricard de hace media hora o mas te digo que... eso es lo que quiere...
<ricard> tengo que reiniciar y se soluciona
<ivedci89-desktop> a demas el indicador de reloj del panel no arranca a veces...
<ivedci89-desktop> a ricard
<ricard> dime
<ricard> yo tengo unity en mi pc??
<ricard> lo tengo instalado de origen el 14.04
<george2002> ricard, yo tengo es ubuntustudio con cinnamon, pero seguro es igual en unity, en inicio de sesión no esta marcado la app del reloj para cargar con el desktop, o por hay empesaria yo para ver el problema
<ivedci89-desktop> luego que te fumes el reloj... leete esto ricard http://trastetes.blogspot.com.ar/2014/04/tras-instalar-ubuntu-1404-lts.html
<george2002> y para lo del kernel, para que no se actualize tienes que desmarcar en origen del sofware/sofware y actualizaciones lo que este marcado hay, pero te perderias de actualizaciones importantes
<ivedci89-desktop> yo que vos ricard actualizo normalmente y luego edito el grub para para que se inicie el kernel que quieras... pero tenelos todos a los kernel.
<ivedci89-desktop> tal vez esto te puede interesar http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/61748#.VV3jg7yVtO4 ricard
<ricard> he intentado camviar el swappiess y cuando hacia sudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf,no me salia la linea de vm.swappiess =60 la he añadido a mano y ahora cuando canvio de swappiness me manda este error  (gedit:2747): Gtk-WARNING **: Calling Inhibit failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<ricard>  he intentado camviar el swappiess y cuando hacia sudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf,no me salia la linea de vm.swappiess =60 la he añadido a mano y ahora cuando canvio de swappiness me manda este error  (gedit:2747): Gtk-WARNING **: Calling Inhibit failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<ricard> hago un sudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf y cuando intento canviar el swappiness me dice esto (gedit:3992): Gtk-WARNING **: Calling Inhibit failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<xubuntu467> hey que tal a todos
<xubuntu467> con una consulta
<george2002> xubuntu467, solo pregunta
<ricard> a cuanto pongo swappiness a 10 o a 60
<ivedci89-desktop> 10
<ricard> gracias
<ivedci89-desktop> si tienes mas de 2gb de ram
<mtellez> Buen día. Que me recomiendan para un servidor que básicamente se usara como LAMP? Ubuntu 10.04 o el 15.04?
<MrTulias> mtellez, ¿no hay 14.04? A la 10.04 le queda poco tiempo de soporte y la 15.04 no es LTS, tiene muy poco
<mtellez> MrTulias, perdón, quise decir 14.04, entonces entre la 14 y la 15, cual recomiendas?
<MrTulias> 14, tiene soporte de 5 años, la 15 de 9 meses
<mtellez> MrTulias, Ok, muchas gracias por el dato :)
<MrTulias> nada
<successus> salud o/
<ricard> hay alguna manera de volver a cargar el fichero gedit /etc/sysctl.conf??
<mimecar> ¿cuál es el problema?
<ricard> que lo he perdido todo
<ricard> lo que contenia el fichero
<mimecar> has modificado ese archivo?
<ricard> si sin querer
<mimecar> no se como puedes recuperar el contenido que tenía
<mimecar> ¿has editado el archivo sin tener una copia de seguridad?
<ricard> si
<mimecar> ¿cómo has hecho las modificaciones?
<ricard> he intoducido una operacxion en la terminal y se a jodido todo
<mimecar> pon en pastebin el comando que has ejecutado
<ricard> sudo cat /home/ricard/Downloads/sysctl.conf
<mimecar> ese comando no tiene ningún efecto
<ricard> era algo mas pero no lo recuerdo lo saque de una pagina de internet
<mimecar> tendrás que buscar el archivo sysctl.conf que viene por defecto en Ubuntu
<mimecar> y esperar que te valga
<ricard> que hay que poner delante para descargar de internet desde la terminal
<ricard> como lo busco?
<mimecar> no tienes entorno gráfico?
<ricard> si
<mimecar> entonces usa el entorno gráfico
<mimecar> será más rápido
<ricard> dime como
<mimecar> cómo buscar en internet?
<ricard> no lo de recuperar el archivo de ubuntu que viene por defecto
<ricard> con el entorno grafico
<mimecar> no vas a poder recuperarlo
<mimecar> tendrás que buscar uno nuevo en la red o copiarlo de un live usb
<ricard> tengo un live usb como lo hago
<mimecar> copia el archivo que has modificado a otro disco
<mimecar> si no tiene almacenamiento permanente
<ricard> como a otro disco
<mimecar> el Live USB que tienes tiene configurado el almacenamiento permanente?
<ricard> tengo cd live tambien con ubuntu
<mimecar> al final tienes que copiar el archivo a una memoria USB o un disco duro
<ricard> pero donde la busco
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar>  /etc/sysctl.conf?
<ricard> no lo se buscar
<mimecar> ya te he puesto la ruta
<mimecar> tendrás que lanzar el administrador de archivos como root
<mimecar> o usar la consola para copiar el archivo
<mimecar> instala mc en la consola y tendrás un administrador de archivos sencillo
<ricard> pero no encuentro el archivo en el pen drive
<mimecar> ¿has iniciado el sistema con el Live USB?
<ricard> no he puesto el usb
<mimecar> de esa forma no se puede sacar de forma sencilla
<mimecar> inicia el Live USB y que sea de la misma versión del Ubuntu que tienes
<ricard> y que mas
<mimecar> abre una consola, instala mc
<mimecar> y muevete a la ruta del archivo
<ricard> que es mc
<mimecar> un gestor de archivos para la consola
<ricard> sudo apt-get install mc
<mimecar> sí
<ricard> voy a probar gracias
<ricard> me dice enable packet
<ricard> cuando pongo sudo apt-get install mc
<mimecar> pon el error completo
<ricard> ahora no lo recuerdo
<mimecar> por qué no te conectas al IRC desde el Live USB?
<ricard> que es la irc
<mimecar> estás conectado ahora al IRC
<george2002> O_X
<ricard> porque no tengo entorno grafico si hago como para instalar
<mimecar> me he perdido
<mimecar> el live usb tiene entorno gráfico
<ricard> solo puedo aceder a una terminal que no me pide contraseña
<mimecar> ¿Qué live usb estás usando?
<ricard> ubuntu 14.04 64 bits
<mimecar> ubuntu 14.04 tiene entorno gráfico
<ricard> pero como lo hago
<mimecar> no tienes que hacerlo
<mimecar> arrancas el USB y al final te saldrá el entorno gráfico
<mimecar> a no ser que tengas Ubuntu SERVER 14.04
<ricard> no me sale si quiero probar o instalar ubuntu
<mimecar> ¿ese es el live usb que usaste para instalar ubuntu?
<ricard> si
<mimecar> pues te tiene que funcionar
<mimecar> si realmente lo estás iniciando
<ricard> voy a la bios y reinicio el usb desde ahi
<mimecar> ¿cómo lo estabas ejecutando?
<ricard> asi como te he dicho
<mimecar> desde la bios?
<ricard> si
<mimecar> pues te tiene que funcionar
<ricard> si pero no me sale el entorno grafico de ubuntu solo instalar o probar ubuntu
<george2002> U_U pues probar es la cosa
<ricard> que hago pueebo he instalo irc
<george2002> mimecar, el musix linux cuando intentaba entrar en el entorno por problemas de resolucion quedaba en simbolos del sistema y me tocaba espichar ctrl mas la tecla (mas) numerico en ubuntu tambien sirve?
<mimecar> ricard, ¿qué programa estás usando para conectarte al IRC desde el Live USB?
<mimecar> george2002, eso era por la resolución, me parece que está desactivado en ubuntu
<ricard> xchat
<mimecar> desde el live USB?
<george2002> ricard, cuantos años tienes?
<ricard> no ahora he vuelto a entrar
<ricard> 43
<mimecar> si ya habías probado el Live USB y funcionaba
<george2002> y usando ubuntu mejor dicho linux?
<mimecar> tiene que arrancar en modo gráfico
<ricard> ya te he dicho que me sale una pantalla con las opciones del idioma probar o instalar ubuntu
<mimecar> esa sale siempre en el inicio
<mimecar> seleccionas el idioma y después probar
<ricard> y que hago a continuacion
<mimecar> seleccionas probar y que hace el sistema
<ricard> me sale el ubuntu pero sin los programas que tengo
<mimecar> te arranca el entorno gráfico?
<ricard> si
<mimecar> entonces está funcionando como debe
<mimecar> no te pueden salir los programas instalados
<ricard> entro a probar y que hago después
<mimecar> instala hexchat
<ricard> vale voy
<mimecar> vengo en un rato
<ricard> ya lo he logrado ahora que hago
<george2002> ricard, que es lo que esta tratando de hacer?
<ricard> grabar el archiuvo en un cd
<ricard> pero no puedo
<ricard> he logrado recuperar el archivo pero me da este error cuando camvio algo Gtk-WARNING **: Calling Inhibit failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<ricard> pero me lo camvia
<ricard> hola??
<ricard> mimecar
<mimecar> ¿has copiado el archivo a otra unidad?
<ricard> si en un cd y del cd lo he pasado al sistema operativo normal
<mimecar> ¿has copiado el contenido al archivo del sistema operativo?
<ricard> si
<ricard> al que no tenia nada
<mimecar> entonces el problema ya está solucionado
<ricard> si pero cuando hago un gedit /etc/sysctl.conf al modificar el archivo me dice esto Gtk-WARNING **: Calling Inhibit failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<mimecar> no puedes usar gedit con permisos de root
<ricard> pero me permite camviar el swappisness
<mimecar> si lo usas de esa forma gedit te puedes quedar sin poder iniciar sesión
<ricard> que quieres decir gedit con permisos de root?
<mimecar> sysctl.conf es un archivo del sistema
<mimecar> tu usuario no tiene permisos para editarlo
<ricard> cual es mi usuario
<mimecar> el usuario que usas en la máquina
<ricard> el que pongo en las pantallas de ctrl alt f1 por ejemplo?
<mimecar> sí
<ricard> y como hago para entrar en gedit en modo root
<mimecar> usando gksudo o equivalente
<ricard> si lo hago pero me da el mismo error
<mimecar> son dos cosas diferentes
<mimecar> si usas sudo gedit tendrás problemas
<mimecar> sólo te da un warning, tendrías que poder editar el archivo
<ricard> esta bien lo hare con gksudo gedit
<ricard> si puedo editarlo lo he camviado de 60 swappiness a 10
<mimecar> ¿sabes lo que estás modificando?
<mimecar> o sólo sigues un tutorial
<ricard> la capacidad de ram no?
<mimecar> no
<ricard> lo dejo en 10 o lo vuelvo a poner a 60
<mimecar> si no sabes lo que estás modificando, déjalo como estaba
<ricard> pues lo pongo a 60
<ricard> que opinas?
<mimecar> que deberías informate bien antes de hacer modificaciones del sistema
<mimecar> si haces una modificación tienes que saber lo que haces
<ricard> es que lei que era mejor tenerlo a 10 porque gastaba menos recursos
<mimecar> ¿menos recursos de...?
<ricard> pero dime que hago lo dejo a 10 o lo vuelvo a poner a 60
<george2002> yy es que tienes una ricard ?
<mimecar> déjalo como está
<george2002> pc 486
<mimecar> hasta que sepas que se modifica exactamente
<ricard> entonces tengo que canviarlo ahora lo tengo a 10 lo vuelvo a poner a 60?
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> sí
<ricard> gracias mimecar
<mimecar> ¿qué hace el parámetro swapiness?
<mimecar> ¿lo has investigado?
<ricard> muy poco que hace?
<mimecar> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swappiness
<ricard> vale pues segun la pagina el de escritorio va a 60
<ricard> ya lo he puesto a 60 el swappiness
<ricard> he hecho bien?
<mimecar> no hace falta que le des tantas vueltas a todo
<ricard> ya pero quiero saber si he hecho lo correcto
<mimecar> si lo has dejado como estaba al principio está bien
<ricard> gracias por tu ayuda mimecar me has ayudado mucho hoy no se como agradecertelo
<mimecar> antes de hacer experimentos comprueba lo que haces
<mimecar> es lo único :p
<ricard> te haré caso
<ricard> bueno me voy a acostar que estoy hecho polvo con tanto pc hoy
<ricard> cuidate
#ubuntu-es 2015-05-22
<ricard> cuando hago un gksudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf al cerrar el programa me da este error Gtk-WARNING **: Calling Inhibit failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<ricard> he leido en un tutaorial que si tienes mas de dos gigas de memoria se recomienda tener el swappiness a 10 que me decis yo tengo 4 gigas de ram
<ricard> alguna respuesta?
<ricard> sacquenme de mis dudas existenciales en el pc
<ricard> merrick tu dices que no que a 10 no que lo deje a 60 no?
<merrick> con 4 gigas de ram tampoco te hace falta tener mucha swap
<ricard> merrick sales como conectado pero no contestas
<merrick> pero aconsejan en poner el doble de ram, osea 8 gigas.
<merrick> estoy a otras cosas...
<ricard> entonces lo dejo a 60 o a 10?
<ricard> que me dices merrick
<merrick> 60 o 10 que es ?
<ricard> yo lo que tu digas va a misa
<merrick> gigas ?
<ricard> no el swappiness
<merrick> mejor en 10...
<ricard> deacuerdo gracias ahora lo cambio
<merrick> yo lo tengo a 10.
<ricard> es lo mejor no?
<ricard> cuantos gigas tienes?
<ricard> de ram claro
<merrick> yo 4 gigas de ram
<ricard> igual que yo pero el sistema solo me reconoce 3.7
<merrick> seguramente sera por la grafica... se quedara algo de ram para ella.
<ricard>  puede ser es integrada
<merrick> bueno, voy a seguir a lo mio, t luego.
<ricard> t luego yo voy a poner el swappiness a 10
<Clandestina> Buenas. Estoy intentando actualizar mi version de kubuntu y no quiere, ni con Moun Discover, ni ejecutando comandos
<Clandestina> con $ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Clandestina> ni $ do-release-upgrade
<Clandestina> me dice que no encuentra la nueva version, pero ya ha salido... alguien sabe que mas puedo probar, o donde puedo buscar informacion para actualizar?
<Clandestina> me han aconsejado hacerlo manualmente, pero no tengo tantos conocimientos para hacerlo
<rengo> hola. se nada q ver pedir este chat. pero puden por favor no molestardemas puden hablar privado. necesito alguien sepa moderar en 3d. tengo consultas importantes. por favor.
<rengo> objetivo imprecion en 3d
<ricard> cuando hago un gksudo gedit /etcsysctl.conf al modificar algo cundo cierro el programa me lanza esta advertencia a que puede ser debido Gtk-WARNING **: Calling Inhibit failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<ricard> pero me permite modificar el archivo que hago paso del warning o hay alguna forma de solucionarlo
<guampa> ricard: no pasa nada con ese warning
<ricard> me olvido de el y en paz??
<guampa> positivo :)
<ricard> gracias
<ricard> entonces no le hare ni caso ademas no lo uso casi el gedit
<ricard> muchisimas gracias
<ricard> t luego
<successus> salud o/
<Guest48569> alguien sabe como hacer para que pueda bajar o subir el brillo de pantalla en ubuntu?
<Guest48569> con la tecla funcion mas f2  que no me funcionan
<Guest48569> alguien habla español?
<guampa> Guest48569: este canal es en español
<guampa> Guest48569: no preguntes por privado. y no, no se
<guampa> si supiera habria respondido aca en el canal
<Guest48569> a okok
<ivedci89> Guest48569: ¿?
<Guest48569> alguien sabe como crear un atajo en el teclado para bajar y subir el brillo en ubuntu?
<MrTulias> Guest48569, igual te sirve esto http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Brillo
<Guest48569> llevo como un mes he provado varias soluciones
<Guest48569> lo que pasa es que al inicio cuando ya esta cargado el escritorio de ubuntu y preciono la tecla fn +f2 me aparece el icono de subir y bajar el brillo pero luego no se parece que cuando ya termina de cargar completamente el sistema ya no me sale el icono del brillo mas bien me sale una ventana que dice estadisticas de energia
<Guest48569> MrTulias, ahi no se instala nada verdad porque en otros tutoriales he instalado un icono xbrightness y es medio feo el caso es que  yo veo que el icono si sale me parece que se bloquea o algo
<MrTulias> Lo primero no, es para ver si va acpi, creo. xbacklight y los otros programas sí. No controlo apenas el tema, pero en su día lo solucioné con eso. Sería útil a los que saben que dieras más información, como versión de ubuntu, escritorio...
<Guest48569> tengo ubuntu 14.04 cuando meto el primer comando me vota que el controlador es intel_backlight
<Guest48569> cuando preciono fn + f9 o f10 que es para subir o bajar el volumen funciona perfecto me sale un icono genial que muestra el el volumen cuando intento bajar o subir  el brillo que es fn + f2 y f3 respectivamente me sale con el fn +f2 un cuadro que dice estadisticas de energia creo que esta cruzado algo asi
<Guest48569> ya agregue en atajos de la configuracion de ubuntu y nada
<Guest48569> lo peor es que cuando pongo la configuracion del brillo normal al reiniciar la pc se eliminan los cambios que hice
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-05-23
<Patero-ng> hola a todos
<Patero-ng> me encanta ubuntu porque trae todo
<M4ca> Hola a todos. Tengo Xubuntu 15.04. Y tengo un problema relacionado con la interfaz inalámbrica wlan0. Frecuentemente, se da por caer, indicándome "Interfaz caída". Y no sé cómo reactivar la interfaz wlan0. Ejecuto ifconfig, y no me aparece la wlan0, solo eth0 y lo. Ejecuté ifconfig wlan0 up, y no me sirvió. No sé si es el comando correcto.
<M4ca> no sé a qué se debió la caída de interfaz
<ricard> hoy no tengo ninguna duda nada mas entro para saludaros a todos/as
<ricard> cuidaros mucho me voy
<ricard> adios a todos/as
<ricard> hola antes al iniciar el pc me salia una milesima de segundo como unas ryitas blancas en la parte de arriba del monito,ahora no me salen puede ser debido al kernel
<ricard> eran horizontales las rayas
<mimecar> daban algún problema?
<ricard> pero de siempre me lo hacia desde que tengo el monitor hara unos cuatro meses
<guampa> y para que eran las rayas?
<mimecar> si es sólo un glitch no tiene importancia
<ricard> no solo aparecia un parpadeo de menos de un segundo
<guampa> esas cosas pasan siempre, yo las llamo "la verdadera magia de la computacion"
<ricard> y ahora no me lo hace desde que tengo el nuevo kernel,pero no se si puede tener algo que ver
<ricard> que es un glitch
<mimecar> esas cosas raras que hace la tarjeta gráfica de vez en cuando
<guampa> ricard: si, podria tener que ver con el driver de video, pero lo mas seguro es que no llegues a saber que es
<ricard> de todas formas no me fastidiaba para nada era una milesima de segundo
<ricard> bueno ahora no lo hace mejor para mi
<ricard> voy a comprobarlo voy a iniciar en grub e iniciare con el kernel antiguo
<ricard> gracias por vuestras respuestas hasta luego
<ricard> si es del kernel acabo de hacer la prueba y con el viejo me salen las rayitas con el nuevo no
<ricard> puedo conservar este kernel nuevo aunque se me actualice otro mas moderno en actualizaciones de software?
<guampa> actualizar el kernel no bora los anteriores
<ricard> y me de el fallo de las rayitas?
<guampa> no creo que por una milesima de segundo te tengas que preocupar si las rayitas estan o no
<ricard> o sea que si el que se actualiza me da el pequeño fallo lo borro y sigo con el que tengo ahora?
<mimecar> usa el actualizado
<guampa> no, yo creo que tendrias que usarlo y no prestarle atencion al tema
<ricard> vale y si me salen las rayitas las dejo no?
<guampa> si, deja las rayitas
<ricard> deacuerdo guampa
<ricard> es todo conjeturas porque aun no se me ha actualizado el kernel o sea que a lo mejor cuando se actualice no salen mas las rayitas
<ricard>  yme he pegado cuatro meses con rayitas y ningun problema
<ricard> bueno en realidad me paso desde que conecte co hdmi
<ricard> porque al principio crei que mi pc no tenia hdmi hasta que vi una ranura detras al lado de vga y era hdmi entonces lo conecte con hdmi
<ricard> un poco tonto si que soy no?,no ver que tenia hdmi
<ricard> bueno chicos gracias de nuevo a todos/as hasta luego
<Chuo> Hola, haber si me pueden echar una mano en crear un .desktop de un juego para tenerlo en el dash pero no me corre http://paste.ubuntu.com/11309806/ desktop-file-validate no consigue errores
<Chuo> También coloque lo que tiene el run.sh adentro para que lo vean pero no lo tengo en el final .desktop, y cuando escribo el archivo del juego directo tampoco corre. :-$
<roger_35> hola
<roger_35> una preg, cual es el comando que se usa para "matar" o cerrar un programa cuando se tilda
<guampa> algunos sin kill, killall, pkill y xkill
<guampa> *son
<roger_35> gracias
<roger_35> probare
<roger_35> me funciono xkill
<roger_35> GRACIAS!
<guampa> :)
<fzeta> res!
<Chuo> Alguien sabe como puedo solucionar mi problema ^
<Chuo> Necesito hacer cd dentro de un .desktop para poder correr el juego, corre desde un .x64 que es invocado de un .sh que corre el .x64 junto con una lib
<mimecar> cd dentro de un .desktop?
<Chuo> Aqui lo hacen para un programa de wine pero es un poco diferente https://askubuntu.com/questions/137151/how-does-one-create-a-custom-application-launcher-for-wine-installed-apps
<mimecar> no te sirve alacarte?
<Chuo> Un .desktop es para poder pasarlo a ./local/share/application y hace que aparezca en el dash
<Chuo> No se porque pero para mi el alacarte esta roto, crea el archivo dentro del directorio pero luego se desaparece dentro de lacarte y no lo puedo agregar bajo categorias porque desaparecen tambien
<Chuo> El .sh http://paste.ubuntu.com/11312782/ corre el programa con la lib pero el .sh está en el mismo directorio que el .x64 asi que no corre desde el .desktop
<Chuo> Aqui está el .desktop http://paste.ubuntu.com/11312881/
<successus_> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<Khriz> Buenas
#ubuntu-es 2015-05-24
<pedrozgz> buenas noches
<erAbuelo> buenas
<george2002> hello
<george2002> cuantos music@s por aqui que usen lmms?
<mimecar> pocos :p
<george2002> mimecar, si eso parece
<erAbuelo> que es lmms?
<george2002> erAbuelo, un secuenciador por pasos o de referencia es la alternativa a fl studio
<george2002> y es muy bueno
<erAbuelo> ah, gracias :)
<mimecar> se ha quedado igual xD
<george2002> jaja seee
<george2002> es para hacer musica erAbuelo
<erAbuelo> yo solo se escucharla ;)
<george2002> yo tengo un home studio, y ahora estoy trabajando con linux por el kernerl de baja latency
<Sverguecio> hola
<Sverguecio> gente como estan
<mimecar> hola
<Sverguecio> que hacemos
<Sverguecio> un domingo
<Sverguecio> de bueno
<mimecar> trastear
<erAbuelo> o pasear
<erAbuelo> o f....
<erAbuelo> xD
<Sverguecio> excelente :-)
<Sverguecio> algo bueno para ver que recomienden
<mimecar> si las dudas no son de Ubuntu, pasar a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<Sverguecio> no siempre de ubuntu
<Sverguecio> .
<george2002> chicos, estoy haciendo un video con letras en kdenline pero cuando quiero cambiar el tipo de fuente de la letra este se queda pegado, alguna idea?
<mtellez> buen día, tras actualizar mi sistema y reiniciar me salió una ventana que decía que hubo un error de sistema y en los detalles el paquete nvidia decía lo siguiente: E: No pude abrir el fichero /var/lib/apt/lists/mx.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty-backports_universe_i18n_Translation-en_i18n_Translation-en-open efectivamente no existe, aunque existe un archivo similar solo que sin el "-open" al final. Como puedo solucionarlo?
<mimecar> recarga la información de apt
<mtellez> mimecar, ya hice un apt-get update, seguido de dpkg --configure -a y por ultimo apt-get install -f y me dice que todo está instalado correctamente
<mtellez> pero el archivo sigue sin aparecer
<mimecar> usar apt-get install -f suele dar problemas, no lo uses
<mimecar> para el sistema ese paquete no existe
<mimecar> puede ser que esté mal la dependencia
<mtellez> mimecar, ok, gracias. Y ese tipo de archivos de que son? es decir, hará algún mal si hago un enlace simbólico a las versión que existe?
<mimecar> mejor que no lo hagas
<mtellez> mimecar,  jejeje, ok, gracias por la ayuda :)
<xubuntuGonzalo> hola buenas tardes, alguien me podria ayudar?
<xubuntuGonzalo> holaa.. hay alguien por aca????????
<krytarik> !pregunta | xubuntuGonzalo
<kubot> xubuntuGonzalo: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<xubuntuGonzalo> gracias es que soy nuevo en linux.. mi problemas es que no tengo wifi ni sonido en xubuntu
<xubuntuGonzalo> y soy muy novato en linux, acabo de cambiarme de windows.. tengo instalado xubuntu 14.04.2
<xubuntuGonzalo> Comento mi problema, tengo instalado xubuntu 14.04 .02 LTS, en mi netbok y no tengo ni sonido ni wifi, la verdad no entiendo mucho del tema porque soy nuevo en linux, y si alguien pudiera ayudarme  se lo agredeceria ya que soy novato
<Lopulus> Estoy teniendo problemas con la impresora. Hago lsusb en el terminal y aparece Bus 001 Device 031: ID 03f0:8711 Hewlett-Packard Deskjet 2050 J510 pero abro las impresoras activas y no aparece
<Lopulus> Estoy teniendo problemas con la impresora. Hago lsusb en el terminal y aparece Bus 001 Device 031: ID 03f0:8711 Hewlett-Packard Deskjet 2050 J510 pero abro las impresoras activas y no aparece
<Lopulus> Estoy teniendo problemas con la impresora. Hago lsusb en el terminal y aparece Bus 001 Device 031: ID 03f0:8711 Hewlett-Packard Deskjet 2050 J510 pero abro las impresoras activas y no aparece
<Lopulus>  
<Lopulus> Estoy teniendo problemas con la impresora. Hago lsusb en el terminal y aparece Bus 001 Device 031: ID 03f0:8711 Hewlett-Packard Deskjet 2050 J510 pero abro las impresoras activas y no aparece
<Lopulus> Andara alguien?
#ubuntu-es 2016-05-23
<dani_> hola alguien tiene ubuntu mate?
<lider> hola...
<lider> alguien sabe como cambiar los signos del prom # por >> y el ~$ por el -- ... gracias...
<uruk> hola estoy intentando escanear una documentacion importante desde mi hp y tengo ubuntu 15.10 pero parece ser que con la simple scan se queda como bloqueado , alguien me puede ayudar al respecto?
<Mr_Red> me retiro chavales
<Frog1> Hola, realice un update a mi lap, y el networkmanager dejo de funcionar; ¿A que le debo de mover para que funcione de nuevo?
<sirix_> Frog1: network manager gnome? que entorno de escritorio usas?
<Frog1> sirix_:  exacto, estoy usando gnome
<Frog1> siel:  y sí, lios con el network-manager
<sirix_> Frog1: realmente no se casi nada del gnome 3 (imagino que es el que tienes) pero segun recuerdo en el panel superior debe de aparecerte el icono del red, no?
<sirix_> Frog1: si no te aparece en el terminal escribe: network-manager-gnome  y ya sabras que pasa
<Frog1> siel:  es correcto, ya lo escribi en consola y me arroja que el comando no es encontrado
<Frog1> sirix_:  Estoy tratando de instalr el escritorio xfce, ya descargue el tarball
#ubuntu-es 2016-05-25
<blanca> Alguna amable persona podria orientarme para hostear un .com en un ubuntu server ? yainstale ajenti, y puedo verlo desde afuera pero no logro abrir mi dominio.com en ubuntu server, ya apunte los dns de mi provedor y agrege el dominio en ajenti, creo es problema de bind, pero no logro echarlo a correr
<handres> ola
<handres> buenos dias
<handres> hola
<dannyLopez> Hola, hola
<handres> hola
<ived> hola tengo una notebook con ubuntu 12
<ived> estuve siguiendo un tutorial para acelerar el rendimiento del sistema...
<ived> y ahora no inicia el escritorio, la compu se tilda por asi decirlo en la marca de inicio de ubuntu o lubuntu
<ived> alguien me lee???
<salapin> ived,
<salapin> que ocurre
<ived> hola tengo una notebook con ubuntu 12.04 algo lenta, asi que estuve siguiendo el tutorial http://www.ubuntuleon.com/2012/05/2-fast-2-linux-como-acelerar-ubuntu.html y ahora al reiniciar no me inicia el escritorio, se traba el la carga del mismo... (tenia autologin)
<salapin> ived,  reinstala el sistema
<salapin> y no hagas cosas raras
<salapin> tenias una particion para /home dedicada
<ived> sisi
<salapin> pues  haz eso
<salapin> ganars tiempo
<ived> tu dices??? preguntaba por aqui porque sospecho que es solo una tontera y se arregla... pues, si hago un ctrl+alt+f1 y login y un simple startx arranca el escritorio...
<ived> =-O
<ived> :'(
<ubuntu1> mafee
<ubuntu1> como estas
<Jesse83Mx> Hola!
<Jesse83Mx> saludos desde la Cd de México
<lukas_> o/
<Jesse83Mx> Alguien usa OpenERP?
<sirix> buenas noches
#ubuntu-es 2016-05-26
<albert> hola
<albert> el raton de mi portatil ha dejado de funcionar, tanto el inalambrico como el tactil. Que puedo hacer?
<albert> exit
<ubuntu1> hola mafe
<eimar> maira
<eimar> estas
<ubuntu1> hola
<eimar> hola
<eimar> estas
<ubuntu1> si
<lider> ubuntu1 hola
<olivitho> Hello
<olivitho> Hola
<adrigm> Hola
<adrigm> Alguien me echa un cable con el servidor?
<adrigm> Estaba configurando SMTP y ahora no va, hace ping pero la página no carga
<adrigm> alguna idea?
<guampa> adrian: que pagina?
<adrigm> guampa: 188.166.53.180
<adrigm> es un servidor en digital ocean
<guampa> pero que tiene que ver una pagina con SMTP?
<adrigm> guampa: nada, pero estaba configurando smptp y dejo de ir
<adrigm> he reiniciado el server
<adrigm> he reiniciado apache
<guampa> ah
<adrigm> y nada
<guampa> habras tocado el firewall?
<adrigm> guampa: no, que yo sepa
<guampa> bueno el puerto 80 esta andando
<guampa> asi que es posible que hayas cambiado algo en la config del servidor web
<adrigm> guampa: creo que es mas bien algun proceso que está llenando la cpu o la memoria
<guampa> eso lo podes ver con top
<adrigm> pero no tengo mucha idea de manejarme con servidores
<adrigm> guampa: eso estoy probando
<adrigm> guampa: http://s33.postimg.org/s175bevun/Captura.png
<adrigm> es normal tener todos esos procesos de apache?
<guampa> si es normal, lo que no es normal es que saturen
<guampa> que te dicen los logs de apache?
<adrigm> como puedo mirarlos? no tengo mucha idea del manejo de servidores
<guampa> la distro es ubuntu verdad?
<adrigm> si
<adrigm> 14.04
<guampa> probablemente haya un /var/log/apache2
<guampa> y ahi adentro diversos logs de apache
<adrigm> si hay varios
<adrigm> guampa: en error.log
<adrigm> [Thu May 26 22:03:34.305864 2016] [core:notice] [pid 2071] AH00052: child pid 2383 exit signal Segmentation fault (11) [Thu May 26 22:03:34.305887 2016] [core:notice] [pid 2071] AH00052: child pid 2390 exit signal Segmentation fault (11) [Thu May 26 22:03:35.308050 2016] [mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 2071] AH00169: caught SIGTERM, shutting down [Thu May 26 22:04:33.753736 2016] [mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 1502] AH00163: Apache/2.4.7 (Ubu
<adrigm> esas sol las ultimas lineas
<guampa> fijate si podes instalar el programa pastebinit, o si esta instalado
<adrigm> instalado
<adrigm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16717557/
<guampa> adrian: fijate si estos links te pueden servir, a lo mejor tuneando la cantidad de procesos de apache y la cantidad maxima de peticiones que puede atender cada proceso
<guampa> http://serverfault.com/questions/294304/apache-making-entire-system-unresponsive
<adrigm> voy a mirar, gracias
<guampa> por otro lado podes intentar ver que es lo que hace que los procesos de apache no se cierren correctamente
<guampa> eso puede aparecer en debug.log o algo asi
<guampa> podes intentar correr el apache como proceso comun con salida a consola en vez de como servicio, asi ves que es lo que esta haciendo
<LUR> hola
<guampa> buenas
<LUR> He instalado Ubuntu en una máquina donde está Windows 8, necesito que ambos convivan, sin embargo se arranca directamente windows, tengo que presionar F12 para elegir el arranque Windows o Ubuntu, y cuando le doy a Ubuntu entonces aparece GRUB con la posibilidad de elegir de nuevo Wndows boot loader o Ubuntu ya directamente el SO.
<LUR> He instalado grub en sda y sdb (hdd y sdd), y no consigo cambios...
<LUR> ¿alguien me puede ayudar? Por favor
<LUR> xD
<adrigm> guampa: ya parece que va bien
<adrigm> al final he apagado la máquina
<guampa> adrian: con bajarle los procesos?
<guampa> ah, bueno eso siempre funciona :P
<adrigm> y he vuelto a encenderla
<adrigm> y de momento va, si vuelve a pasar voy a investigar que es
<guampa> ok
<adrigm> gracias por la ayuda
<guampa> LUR: lo mas probable es que instalaste grub u otro cargador de arranque en el registro de arranque maestro del disco
<guampa> y que tambien lo instalaste en el comienzo de la particion
<guampa> entonces tenes que arrancar dos GRUBs
<guampa> de nada adrigm
<LUR> guampa, el problema noe s ese, el problema es que directamente arranca el windows boot manager
<adrigm> LUR: Puedes entrar el las BIOS y cambiar el orden de arranque de los discos, para que arranque desde el que tiene instalado grub
<LUR> y SOLO si presiono F12 la placa base me deja elegir el sistema a arrancar (particiones, cd, usb, etc)
<LUR> y entonces al elegir la particion de ubuntu entonces SI Entro a grub
<LUR> adrian, pero si he instalado grub en ambos, ¿por qué no cambia?
<LUR> joder
<LUR> en la bios pone 1- windows boot manager
<LUR> vale XD
<LUR> es eso XD
<LUR> solucionado xD
<LUR> no
<LUR> sigue saliendo el win boot manager
<guampa> sera el cargador EFI? no tengo mucha idea de EFI
<LUR> he pasado a legacy
<guampa> el bootloader de Windows anterior a EFI lo use pero no es algo que aparezca automaticamente, tenes que configurar el windows para lograr que aparezca
<LUR> que le jodan a windows
<LUR> xD
<LUR> solo lo quiero para adobe premiere y after fx
<LUR> para todo lo demas uso linux, todo
<LUR> y quiero el cargador grub, no esto :/
<guampa> que version de windows es?
<LUR> 8
<guampa> y ese carga con legacy?
<LUR> eso voy a intentar
<LUR> de momento me dice que no hay bootable device
<guampa> hmm
<LUR> voya probar a reinstalar grub
<LUR> arrancando desde un live
<LUR> y a ver si ahora se instala bien?
<LUR> nose
<guampa> y si puede ser
<guampa> no he usado windows mas alla del 7 ni EFI
<LUR> si por mi fuera no usaria windows, pero necesito estar a la orden del dia con adobe premiere, after fx etc, sino ahora lightworks me da lo que necesito, es profesional y de hecho... mas serio que premiere xD
<LUR> con lightworks se trabaja en el cine, con premiere se hacen chapucillas para empresas xD
<LUR> pero solo por obligacion necesito premiere x
<LUR> xD
<guampa> si, es asi dependiendo el trabajo a veces se hace necesario
<LUR> sino instalaria ubuntu en todo el portatil
<guampa> yo por suerte practicamente no lo necesito nunca
<LUR> usaria el SSD para la edicion de video en trabajo y el HDD para contener videos de archivo etc
<LUR> y ahora windows se instala automaticamente en la SSD para que arranque rapido etc
<LUR> y NO deja elegir donde, ni que particion ni que disco
<LUR> xD
<LUR> supongo que es porque es un windows adaptado para este portatil y su instalador es asi por defecto para que se instale siempre asi, de forma "optima"
<LUR> xD
<LUR> guampa, no hay forma
<LUR> xD
<LUR> he seguido un articulo
<LUR> de como instalar grub en uefi
<LUR> y nada
<salapin> LUR,
<salapin> puedo ayudarte
<LUR> salapin,
<salapin> ya has instalado ubuntu?
<LUR> me dicen en #ubuntu que tengo que crear una particion EFI al instalar
<salapin> no es necesario LUR
<LUR> es necesario reinstalar para hacerlo o puedo usar el instalador y luego reinstalar grub?
<LUR> dime como por favor
<LUR> xD
<salapin> ok
<salapin> actualmente como tienes el sistema, tienes windows y has llegado a instalar ubuntu?
<LUR> necesito que la particion de restauracion de win 8 se mantenga, y el win boot manager pueda reactivarlo vaya, pero quiero poder tener grub como principal
<LUR> viene windows por defecto, y lo necesito para la suite de adobe (premiere, etc)
<salapin> ok perfecto
<salapin> has llegado a instalar
<LUR> si
<salapin> ubuntu?
<LUR> esta instalado
<salapin> ok
<salapin> el tema es ahora instalar desde windows otro gestor de arranque llamado (refind)
<salapin> asi cuando inicies tu pc
<salapin> te dejara escoger sistema operativo
<LUR> es libre?
<salapin> claro
<salapin> descarga esto
<salapin> http://sourceforge.net/projects/refind/files/latest/download
<salapin> es refind
<LUR> es software libre
<LUR> eso me interesa
<salapin> ok vas a hacerlo ahora? quieres que te guie
<salapin> ?
<salapin> LUR,
<LUR> estoy echando un vistazo
<salapin> si quieres te guio paso a paso
<salapin> lo que quieras
<LUR> quiero saber si es software libre
<LUR> sino no me fio :)
<LUR> License
<LUR> BSD License, GNU General Public License version 3.0 (GPLv3)
<LUR> como pue ser BSD y GPL3 a la vez?
<salapin> no te fias de que
<LUR> de meter un gestor de sistema de arranque que nos ea software libre
<LUR> xD
<LUR> tuve refit en un macbook hace años
<LUR> pero refit es software libre garantizado
<LUR> esto...
<salapin> pues nada LUR
<salapin> haz lo que quieras
<LUR> eso hare
<LUR> XD
<LUR> hasta que no encuentre una manera limpia de hacerlo
<LUR> :D
<LUR> reinstalare en modo uefi y ya esta
<salapin> alguien puede ayudarme
<salapin> a iniciar sesion en unity 8
<salapin> le metro la contra y no hace naDA
<salapin> intento actualizar sudo citrain host-upgrade 031
<salapin> y ma desto
<salapin> Can't open /usr/share/phabletutils/shell-adb-common.sh
<LUR> Si estoy borrando TODA la información de HOME, ¿por qué el fondo de pantalla que elegí en gnome shell sigue apareciendo en lightdm?
<LUR> ¿dónde está guardada esa información?
<LUR> porque no consigo iniciar sesion y lightdm me lleva al principio cada vez que inicio sesion
<LUR> borro .Xauthority
<LUR> y borro todo HOME
<LUR> y /tmp
<LUR> y sigue igual, no me deja entrar, pero el puñetero fondo de pantalla que yo elegi, sigue apareciendo, ¿por qué?
<mafe> mafe
<mafe> jol
<mafe> mmmm
#ubuntu-es 2016-05-27
<mafe> mo
<mafe> jjhv
<mafe_> hola
<mafe> kola
<mafe> mm
<mafe> mm
<mafe> j
<mafe> jk
<chebit> hola  gente,
<chebit> hice un upgrade del 15.10 a 16.04...
<chebit> actualizo mi php a la version 7
<chebit> encontre unas indicaciones para trabajar con php5
<chebit> sudo a2dismod php5.6 ; sudo a2enmod php7.0 ; sudo service apache2 restart
<chebit> sudo a2dismod php7.0 ; sudo a2enmod php5.6 ; sudo service apache2 restart
<chebit> y viceversa.. puedo ir a cualquiera d elos dos
<chebit> pero veo que en php 5.6 las libreridas gd no estan incluidas...
<chebit> alguna idea que puedo hacer?
<chebit> he buscado pero no encuentro como
<mafe>  hgfcv
<blanca> Alguna persona sabe si existe algun tipo de servicio que me de una ip fija de una ip dinamica? algo como dyndns, pero en vez que me de un hola.dyndns.info que me de una ip y no un hostname?
<guampa> un server VPN lo mas cercano a eso
<blanca> server vpn, me pongo a googlear
<studio-user010> hola
<studio-user010> algun programador en gambas3.5
<studio-user010> o cualquier otro lenguaje
<studio-user010> libre
<studio-user010> soy un programador en visual y estoy en un proyecto sobre un dron basado en linux
<studio-user010> soy nuevo aqui
<studio-user010> ???
<studio-user010> help
<studio-user010> joined #Ubuntu-es
<guampa> !ayuda studio-user010
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'ayuda'.
<guampa> !help
<kubot> (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<uBOTu-fr> guampa: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin. You may also want to use the 'list' command to list all available plugins and commands.
<guampa> heh
<guampa> solo hace tu pregunta studio-user010
<studio-user010> es sobre gambas
<studio-user010> estoy en un proyecto
<guampa> trata de escribir lineas mas largas x favor
<studio-user010> sobre la construcion de una dron
<guampa> no uses enter como un punto
<guampa> es mas facil leer si haces asi
<studio-user010> ok aqui voy soy programador en visual studio y estoy en un proyecto de como hacer un dron pero necesito aprender un lenguaje de programamcion libre asi que opte por gambas3.5
<studio-user010> y quisiera saber si alguien domina gambas en este foro
<guampa> ah
<mafe> hola
<guampa> yo no lo conozco, lo use una sola vez
<guampa> hola mafe
<guampa> pero por ahi en algun momento alguien haya que sepa, aca pueden pasar dias hasta que tenes suerte con algunas consultas
<guampa> en todo caso si no te responden repetila de tanto en tanto mientras recambia la gente en el canal
<guampa> lo unico que se de gambas es que tenia sintaxis tipo BASIC, creo
<mafe> mmm
<studio-user010> ok
<studio-user010> gracia
<studio-user010> gracias
<studio-user010> recien estoy comenzando enlinux
<studio-user010> algun consejo algun antivirus o alguan distro para programamdores
<studio-user010> :)
<studio-user010> disculpen mi ortografia es que mi dedos se estan congelando
<studio-user010> aqui afuera en la wifi del vecino
<studio-user010> :)
<dannyLopez> Buenas.
<dannyLopez> ¿Alguien tiene conocimientos en OpenFire?
<guampa> studio-user010: clamav es el antivirus mas comun
<studio-user010> en 4chan
<studio-user010> antivirus para linux cierto
<guampa> distro para programadores no se exactamente que es
<studio-user010> :)
<guampa> con cualquier distro podes programar
<studio-user010> osea una distribucion orientada a programadores
<studio-user010> una en especifico como lo es kali linux
<guampa> pero que tendria que tener para estar orientada a programadores?
<studio-user010> wifislax o el famoso backtrack
<guampa> si la respuesta es editores, compiladores, referencias, interpretes, frameworks, todas traen eso
<studio-user010> ok gracias por la data guampa
<studio-user010> :)
<Artemis3> studio-user010, kali y backtrack no son orientadas a programadores si no a los que prueban seguridad en redes
<studio-user010> orientadas a auditorias de redes inanlabricas
<studio-user010> exacto
<starky_> Buenas,
<mimecar> hola starky_
<starky_> necesito que un script en python escriba en el siguiente fichero de brillo del sistema, ¿que permisos debo darle al script para que pueda editarlo?
<mimecar> ¿estará en una carpeta del sistema?
<starky_> http://pastebin.com/GX1dDjLC
<starky_> si
<mimecar> tendrás que lanzarlo como root
<mimecar> salgo un rato
<starky_> ok gracias, ¿y para que se ejecute como root al inicio?
<mimecar> starky_, http://ubunlog.com/iniciar-scripts-al-inicio-ubuntu/
<eimar> hola
<ARCMedia> #android
<ARCMedia> Sabe alguien si las tarjetas de sonido por usb para windows y mac son también compatibles con android ??
<adminmafe> jshjsd
<handres_> jkjk
<handres_> hjhkjhk
<handres_> hkjhk
<handres_> mafwwefcghhg
<adminmafe> zccxc
<sirix> buenas noches
#ubuntu-es 2016-05-28
<Cryz0n3> Saludos, ¿se pude agregar una particion Swap, despues de haber completado la instalacion del SO?
<guampa> si hay lugar si, sino hay que reducir alguna particion
<guampa> sino se puede usar un archivo para swap
<Cryz0n3> podrias por favor indicarme el proceso para asignarle el swap una particion ?
<guampa> primero fijate si tenes lugar para hacer una particion
<guampa> cuantos discos rigidos hay?
<guampa> Cryz0n3: corre el comando lsblk, eso te va a dar info
<guampa> no pegues la salida aqui
<dannyLopez> ¿Será que hoy sí encuentro a alguien que maneje OpenFire? O lo haya manejado.
<guampa> yo nunca lo use
<guampa> suena como algo que yo pondria en la red si no tuviera mi jefe :P
<dannyLopez> Jajaja, ¿por qué, es muy cansón tu jefe? guampa
<guampa> le gustan las marcas
<guampa> entonces yo le mando un router pfsense, el quiere cisco
<dannyLopez> Ah, pero es open source
<guampa> le pongo un mailer postfix, el se compra un exchange
<guampa> y asi
<dannyLopez> O, bueno, por eso lo escogieron donde estoy trabajando, porque es open
<guampa> que suerte trabajar en un lugar donde todo sea abierto
<guampa> en mi trabajo es todo mixto, hay que lograr interoperar con mucho sistema cerrado
<dannyLopez> guampa: A tu concepto personal ¿Qué herramienta me recomiendas para IM que tenga hasta la opción de compartir escitorio?
<guampa> mira no llegue a testear ninguna que paso lo que te digo, pero habia seleccionado un par que los reviews me habian parecido interesantes
<guampa> debo tener el file en algun lugar
<dannyLopez> Acá se hace principalmente porque como es gubernamental, "no hay" dinero para pagar licencias
<guampa> el dinero de licencias no es lo unico, tambien esta el tema de si dan soporte pago
<guampa> a veces el soporte comunitario no alcanza, por el tema de la velocidad
<guampa> pero bueno al fin y al cabo todo va al dinero si
<dannyLopez> Eso sí, mirame a mí, luchando por un buen soporte o por una pequeña ayuda en OpenFire que no ha llegado :'(
<dannyLopez> Aparte que no puedo ingresar al canal de #Centos que es donde tengo el servidor con OF
<guampa> claro, muchos CTOs se cuidan de esa situacion
<guampa> porque no podes entrar en #centos?
<dannyLopez> ¿CTOs? Me dice algo de que mi nick no está registrado, dame un segundo te muestro el mensaje.
<dannyLopez> Users are required to be registered and identified to Freenode IRC services before joining #centos.
<guampa> ah, si puede ser que requiera que estes identificado con nickserv
<dannyLopez> Estoy registrado en NickServ, siempre hago /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<guampa> tenes razon, si estas identificado
<Cryz0n3> 1 disco, 7 particiones,
<guampa> dannyLopez: ah, en el topic de centos-unregistered dice que banearon el gateway web
<dannyLopez> 1 disco, 2 particiones 1 primaria y las demás extendidas Cryz0n3
<guampa> es por eso
<dannyLopez> Falta de lectura guampa
<guampa> Cryz0n3: por ahi si no lo podes ver pega la salida de lsblk en un pastebin, la idea es ver cuanto mide el disco y cuanto las particiones
<guampa> a lo mejor ya hay espacio libre listo para hacer una
<guampa> en todo caso te sugiero un archivo swap, mas facil e igual de rapido que una particion
<guampa> no requiere hacer mas nada que crear el archivo y activarlo
<guampa> pero si queres usar una particion fijate de pasar x paste la salida de lsblk
<Cryz0n3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16756782/
<dannyLopez> ¿Es muy necesaria la Swap en pleno 2016? (Nótese lo alejado que estoy de Linux)
<guampa> no, no es tan necesaria ya
<guampa> pero yo no creo que deje nunca de poner swap, por mas ram que tenga es bueno saber que hay un backup
<guampa> al fin y al cabo cuanta mas ram tengo mas cosas le pongo
<guampa> si tengo mucha ram empiezo a meter VMs, containers etc
<guampa> Cryz0n3: ese disco ya no tiene espacio
<guampa> suma el espacio dedicado a cada particion y te va a dar el tama�o total del disco
<guampa> si queres una particion swap ahi tenes que reusar una existente, o reducir una y en el espacio libre crear la nueva
<Cryz0n3> poco menos de 500Gb, y no hay proleman reducir alguna, como dices, si es necesaria.
<guampa> para eso te conviene instalar gparted
<guampa> es un programa grafico, elegis una particion y le cambias el tama�o, el programa se encarga de reescribir las tablas y cambiar el tama�o en el sistema de archivos sin romper nada
<guampa> luego con el espacio libre podes crear la particion swap ahi mismo en gparted, o manualmente con fdisk
<guampa> ojo al manipular particiones si hay datos importantes, backup y todo eso
<Cryz0n3> vale, que tanto le eberia asignar?
<guampa> cuanta ram tenes?
<Cryz0n3> 2 Gb
<guampa> dale 1 o 2 gb, no mas
<guampa> mas que eso y aunque puedas usar la swap te vas a embolar de esperar que termine de swapear cosas a disco
<dannyLopez> ¿Se puede modificar la partición que tiene el sistema?
<guampa> en que manera?
<guampa> cambiar el tama�o?
<dannyLopez> Con GParted, sí, cambiar el tamaño
<guampa> si, pero debe depender que sistema de archivos si lo podes hacer con el sistema corriendo o lo tenes que hacer desde afuera con otro OS, como un LiveCD
<guampa> XFS por ejemplo soporta cambiar el tama�o mientras esta vivo el fs
<guampa> otros no, creo que los ext no
<guampa> por otro lado XFS no soporta reducir el sistema de archivos, hasta donde tengo noticia solo agrandar
<dannyLopez> Es que Cryz0n3 sólo tiene una partición primaria, las otras son extendidas, ¿Eso no influye en la asignación de la Swap?
<guampa> por lo que veo la particion extendida ocupa todo el resto que no ocupa la primaria
<guampa> si reduce la extendida va a terminar reduciendo la ultima logica, la de /home
<guampa> en cuanto a la particion de swap (o cualquier otra en linux) da igual si es primaria o logica
<dannyLopez> Ah, ya veo
<guampa> no es necesario reducir la extendida perse, puede reducir cualquier logica y crear la swap adyacente
<Cryz0n3> ok, entonces tendria que iniciar con el live, para redimensionar la particionde el boot?
<guampa> si tenes la posibilidad, yo iria a por alguna de esas logicas que no estan montadas
<guampa> depende de lo que tengan
<guampa> sda5 a sda8
<guampa> sabes que es lo que hay en esas?
<guampa> podes ver info del sistema de archivos que contengan con sudo file -s /dev/sda*
<Cryz0n3> si, documento e info, pero son ntfs
<guampa> ah, bueno gparted redimensiona ntfs eh
<guampa> si vas a redimensionar /home o / entonces si lo mas simple es reiniciar con un Live y hacerlo desde ahi
<guampa> las otras no estan en uso asi que no es necesario el live
<Cryz0n3> mejor cargo el live.
<guampa> bien
<dannyLopez> Nos vemos luego
<dannyLopez> o/
<egunon> Saludos, no consigo entrar en la sesion gnome desde lightdm en ubuntu 14.04 y me devuelve al inicio de lightdm continuamente, he borrado .Xauthority pero continua igual
<egunon> ademas me dice que no hay privilegios en wifi para seleccionarla y activarla
<egunon> debe estar relacionado
<egunon> ha sido tras arrancar, no entraba aparecia nada, y aahora si aparece lightdm pero no me deja entrar
<lugonzaro> buenas
<adminmafe> hola
<mimecar> hola adminmafe
<adminmafe> sabes manejar bien este servidor ?
<adminmafe> no
<adminmafe> hola
<mimecar> hola
<adminmafe> como estas ?
<mimecar> bien, trabajando un poco
<adminmafe> usted sabe como puedo hacer para que mi servidor se publique y lo pueda conectar con otro cliente de forma interna
<adminmafe> osea sin internet por medio de red LAN
<mimecar> instala un servidor en tu máquina
<mimecar> y conectate desde otro equipo
<adminmafe> ya lo tengo
<mimecar> en ese caso ¿cúal es la duda?
<adminmafe> ?
<mimecar> si ya tienes el servidor funcionando
<mimecar> y está conectado a una LAN
<mimecar> desde otros equipos podrás acceder a él
<adminmafe> no me aparece
<adminmafe> se le debe modificar algo al otro cliente xchat
<adminmafe> para que pueda ver el servidor
<mimecar> lo primero, ¿qué servidor has puesto?
<sirix> buenas tardes
<ciscunfo_> hola
<mimecar> hola
<ciscunfo> hola mimecar
<ciscunfo> tengo un problema con el grub
<ciscunfo> o quizas con el hd
<mimecar> ¿qué problema?
<ciscunfo> cuanto encendi el pc
<ciscunfo> aparecio un error del grub
<mayra_> ???
<ciscunfo> he intentado intalar nuevamente ubuntu desde una dvd y no puedo
<mayra_> hola mafe
<adminmafe_> holaaa
<ciscunfo> lo he intentado con varios cd y se me quedan atascados
<ciscunfo> he intentado instalar el grub desde una live y no hay manera
<ciscunfo> como puedo saber si el hd esta bien?
<mimecar> accede al disco duro con un live cd
<ciscunfo> estoy utilizado el boot-repair
<ciscunfo> el gparted esta escaneando pero nada
<mayra_> mayraaa
<mayra_> que haces
<mayra_> ??
<adminmafe_> hola mafe
<adminmafe_> bien
<mayra_> ,mmmm
<mayra_> mmm
<mimecar> mayra_, no escribas tantas frases cortes
<mimecar> o saltará la protección del canal
<mayra_> ok
<adminmafe_> hola mafe
<adminmafe_> hola
<adminmafe_> hola mafe como estas hoy?
<mayra_> hola mayra por fin nos va funcionar el servidor irc
<adminmafe_> si menos mal
<adminmafe> para todos
<mimecar> no estais en un servidor de IRC local
<mimecar> sino en uno conectado a Internet
<adminmafe> y como hago para estar en uno local ?
<mimecar> instalas un servidor de IRC en el ordenador
<mimecar> y después configuras otros equipos para que se conecten a la IP local
<adminmafe> hola
<mimecar> hola de nuevo
<adminmafe> esta s la primera prueba
<mayra_> hola
<mimecar> adminmafe, estás en un servidor de IRC de Internet
<uruk> hola gente , alguien sabe como puedo convertir una fuente ttf a base64 desde consola de linux?
<cousteau> uruk, el comando base64 convierte archivos a base64
<cousteau> base64 archivo >archivo.txt
<uruk> cousteau -> si pero como se hace para que no me saque la base64 sin cambios de linea?
<cousteau> con   man base64   te da las opciones; creo que es con -w0
<uruk> ok
<salapin> buenas noches desde españa
<salapin> alguien puede ayudarme con kde y los panales.... simplemente quiero organizar los lanzadores
<salapin> soy totalmente nuevo con esta interfaz...
<sirix> panales?
<sirix> ah paneles quieres decir
<salapin> eso xd
<salapin> puedes ayudarme sirix
<sirix> salapin: no, lo siento amig@ :(
<salapin> ok
<Yukiteru> salapin: que quieres hacer en realidad?
<salapin> Yukiteru:
<Yukiteru> ¿??
<salapin> en realidad llevo mucho tiempo con unity, y me parece excesivo tener dos paneles en pantalla en un laptop de 15"
<salapin> se come mucho espacio...
<salapin> estoy probando un poco varias distros
<salapin> para finalmente decidir con cual quedarme
<salapin> kubuntu mola... pero tiene tantas opciones que me abluma...
<salapin> *abruma
<Yukiteru> mmm ok
<salapin> Yukiteru: tu usas kubuntu?
<Yukiteru> bueno no tengo mucha experiencia con KDE pero es sencillo de usar, es mas que todo arrastra y soltar si quieres agregar algo al panel
<Yukiteru> o elegir quitar si no lo quieres
<Yukiteru> estas usando la 16.04 de kubuntu cierto?
<salapin> no es asi exactamente
<salapin> si
<salapin> exacto
<natillas> hay algun canal de ayuda en espa;ol_
<natillas> en español*
<guampa> natillas: ayuda sobre que?
<natillas> sobre programas que no conozco
<natillas> hay muchos aqui que no conozco y queria saber algun sitio para ver como funcionan
<guampa> si son programas de ubuntu en este canal podes encontrar ayuda
<natillas> son programas de la iso de anonymous
<guampa> ah
<guampa> y calculo que en su sitio oficial
<Yukiteru> natillas: hacker? :D
<natillas> cual es exactamente el sitio oficial porque e mirado unos pero creo que estaban inactivos desde 2015
<natillas> tengo muy algo de idea pero quiere meterme mas
<guampa> ni idea natillas, supongo que buscar cada programa en la web y de ahi sale cual es el sitio oficial de cada uno
<natillas> conozco pocas herramientas pero algo e echo con slaac ipv6
<guampa> a mi me funciona siempre
<natillas> okey gracias me pondre a ello
<natillas> la iso de momento no me desagrada alguien la usa y tiene alguna recomendacion?
<guampa> no la conozco
<natillas> anonymous os que te viene con herramientas rollo kali
#ubuntu-es 2016-05-29
<anonymous_> existe algun otro comando para acceder a directorios en linux ?
<guampa> otro comando aparte de cual?
<anonymous_> esque estoy probando con el cd pero no me deja acceder a uno que es /.nombre-fichero
<guampa> tal vez no es un directorio o no tenes permisos para accederlo, pero si hay otros comandos que cumplen la funcion de cd, a veces con extensiones
<anonymous_> estoy en root y si le hago un cat o nano me dice que es un directorio
<guampa> fijate si podes pasar por pastebin la linea relevante de lo que devuelve ls -l
<guampa> o si es una linea sola x aca
<natillas> me devuelve que no es un directorio (no such file or directoy ) pero si le hago un cat o nano me dice que si que es un directorio
<guampa> tira el ls -l contra el direcorio que lo contiene
<natillas> claro ahí no me lo muestra hice el ls -a
<guampa> -l te da detalles de que tipo de archivo, permisos etc
<natillas> claro pero solo me lo muetra cuando le hago un ls all no puedo acceder a el entonces?=
<guampa> si tenes razon, al comenzar con un punto necesitas tambien -a
<guampa> ls -la
<natillas> drwx
<guampa> pega la linea completa
<natillas> drwx------  6 user user     87 2012-03-05 19:17 .nombre-archivo
<guampa> ok, es un directorio y tiene permisos completos unicamente para el usuario "user"
<guampa> tanto el grupo user como los demas usuarios no tienen ningun permiso
<guampa> (excepto root por supuesto)
<natillas> esque claro como estoy en root
<guampa> root puede entrar igual
<natillas> por eso me desconcerta
<guampa> estas seguro que estas comoroot? que dice el comando whoami?
<natillas> root@user
<natillas> entre con sudo su
<guampa> ah, algo estas poniendo mal para entrar entonces al directorio. Te dice permiso denegado?
<guampa> sudo su esta mal usado
<natillas> no
<natillas> me pone
<natillas> que no es un directorio
<guampa> tanto sudo como su por si solos te dan un shell de root
<guampa> se ve como si estvieras poniendo mal el path
<guampa> ls muestra que es un directorio
<natillas> si en la ruta pongo lo que me pone cuando hago el ls
<natillas> hago el cd /.nombre-archivo
<guampa> ah ya veo
<guampa> si lo pones tal como lo escribiste recien esta mal el path
<natillas> pongo ruta completa? te refieres a eso?
<guampa> claro
<natillas> aaa
<natillas> voy a probar a ver
<guampa> oks
<natillas> jeje
<guampa> si queres referirte al directorio actual, usa ./.nombre-archivo
<natillas> era eso
<natillas> gracias
<guampa> x nada natillas
<natillas> tengo la ultima pregunta
<natillas> es sobre vidalia
<guampa> !pregunta
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<natillas> okey es sobre si eso sirve como proxy me refiero oculta ip la camufla?
<guampa> vidalia en si es solamente una interfaz grafica sobre el programa TOR
<natillas> porque si quiero algo para camuflar la ip ? que programa me recomiendas
<guampa> Tor entre otras cosas si cambia la IP que llega al otro lado de una conexion
<natillas> vale pero por ejemplo cuando yo hago un ddos mi ip queda registrada verdad?
<guampa> la conexion se hace a traves de varias computadoras y la IP que aparece del otro extremo es la ultima computadora en la cadena
<guampa> no ofrezco asistencia para DDOS ni nada que perjudique a nadie
<guampa> ni tampoco otros en este canal la ofrecen
<natillas> no si no es para perjudicar ni nada tranquilo
<guampa> no me interesa
<natillas> hago pruebas en de maquinas virtuales en maquinas virtuales
<guampa> por otro lado, es un abuso a la misma red Tor, saturandola con trafico inutil
<guampa> ah si, y usas Tor en maquinas virtuales
<guampa> ok
<natillas> esta mal eso? en maquinas virtuakes?
<guampa> para usar Tor en tu propia red virtual necesitarias muchos nodos y en varios de esos nodos replicar en miniatura la estructura de la red Tor
<natillas> osea que es inutil para mi propia red
<guampa> para que queres ocultar tu IP en tu propia red?
<natillas> porque quiero hacer pruebas para ver si puedo conseguir descifrar algo que se que no
<natillas> quiero ver como llega de un lado a otro
<guampa> bueno, eso puede tener sentido para vos, pero para mi llega como un monton de vaguedades
<natillas> digamos que mato el tiempo en algo que me gusta que es el experimentar
<natillas> con las redes
<guampa> yo tambien
<natillas> (siempre etico ) no quiero que pienses mal de mi
<guampa> no pienso ni mal ni bien, es cosa tuya
<guampa> lo que si en este canal no damos ayuda para DDOS ni nada por el estilo
<natillas> si no es ayuda simplemente era una curiosidad pero lo entiendo perfectamente y me reservare esos temas
<guampa> si considero que Tor es mucho mas importante que DDOs o cualquier cosa asi, y que es una pena que circulen ese trafico por esa red
<xenial> ¿Cuando se acaba el soporte para Ubicar
<xenial> Ubuntu 15.10*?
<mimecar> me parece que en julio
<xenial> Y unity 8 para cuando?
<mimecar> en la 16.04 lo puedes instalar
<xenial> Lo instalé en una preliminar de 16.04 e iba muy lento
<xenial> Mimecar?
<mimecar> para comprobar el funcionamiento lo tendrías que probar en la estable
<xenial> En la 16.04 final?
<mimecar> sí
<xenial> Y en netbooks como se comporta?
<mimecar> no la he probado en netbooks
<xenial> Ok
<xenial> Pero ea
<xenial> Es penoso? *
<mimecar> un netbook tiene poca potencia
<mimecar> tampoco le puedes pedir mucho rendimiento
<xenial> Ya
<xenial> Con unity 7 va más o menos bien
<xenial> Con unity 8 bajo la preliminar de 16.04 era un auténtico desastre
<salapin> no teneis problemas con kdeconnect en kubuntu
<salapin> ? no puedo emparejar
<salapin> alguien puede ayudarme un poco a configurar kde
<meh__> les consulto
<meh__> estoy tratando de modificar uno de los paquetes de los repositorios ya lo descargue con "apt-get source nombredelpaquete"
<meh__> pero  no se como puedo añadirle los parches  "son los .patch
<meh__> para poder subir a launchpad ese código "madre"  y que launchpad lo compile
<mimecar> https://andalinux.wordpress.com/2009/08/24/crear-y-aplicar-parches-patches-en-linux/
<meh__> y como añado ahora los parches al paquete deb
<meh__> para que  launchpad  aplique esos parches
<meh__> y compile
<mimecar> ¿ya has aplicado el parche?
<meh__> ya los he creado
<salapin> mimecar como puedo saber porque puertos se comunica un programa escrito en python
<meh__> y los tengo organizados
<mimecar> lo más simple es abriendo el archivo .py
<salapin> mimecar
<salapin> no existe otro modo
<mimecar> mirando la documentación del programa
<meh__> y tras abrirlo,  ver tu tráfico  con   ettercap
<meh__> o wireshark para verel peurto que ese programa utiliza
<refs_> hjolaaa XD
<salapin> podeis ayudarme
<salapin> el programa es linconnect
<salapin> para recibir notifiacaciones android en el pc
<mimecar> You can change the port under the LinConnect Server config file: ~/.linconnect/LinConnectServer/main/conf.ini
<mimecar> edita ese archivo y verás el puerto
<meh__> tengo la carpeta el programa ya extraida
<meh__> y el .dsc,  que es el dsc original "apt-get source x"
<meh__> ahora  como puedo generar los 2   comprimidos?
<meh__> paquete.orig.tar.xz y paquete.debian.tax.xz
<meh__> sin compilar  "ya que este programa es bastante pesado y por ende lo hare en launchpad"
<sirix> buenas noches
<tanrax> Hola
 * tanrax 
 * tanrax 
<luckywolf> hola
<mimecar> hola
<luckywolf> que tal el dia?
<mimecar> tranquilo pero ya se acaba
<luckywolf> pero si ya mero oscurese
<luckywolf> lo mismo digo
<mimecar> a kas 22:57 es de noche
<luckywolf> pos si que te falta una hora
<luckywolf> oyes intento migra completamente a linux pero ocupo algunos programas de windows
<luckywolf> sabe algo de playonlinux o wine?
<mimecar> los he usado poco
<luckywolf> pues yo los he usado pero se me traban
<luckywolf> o no funcionan muy bien
<mimecar> el soporte depende de cada aplicación
<luckywolf> como?
<mimecar> hay aplicaciones que funcionan sin problemas y otras tienen errores
<luckywolf> a ya lo tengo
<luckywolf> que le hicieron a xubuntu  despues de su version 12.04
<luckywolf> por que consume mas ram de lo que imaginaba
<luckywolf> y mi otra lap solo consume mas velocidad de procesador
<luckywolf> en esta tengo 2 gb y en la otra un 1gb
<mimecar> habrán cambiado la versión de SFCE
<mimecar> XFCE
<mimecar> es posible que el servidor gráfico también
<luckywolf> pues solo le veo algunas cosillas diferentes
<luckywolf> pero si en efecto han de haber modificador algunas cosas
<luckywolf> a nivel interno
<meh__> como puedo usar dpkgbuild-package para crear un paquete fuente que pueda subir a launchpad "para compilarlo alli"
<luckywolf> como que crear un paquete fuente ? que compilas?
<luckywolf> pues por el dpkgbuild-package me suena pero no yo estoy igual que tu no se compilar fuentes
<meh__> es  apenas modificarlo
<meh__> ya le hice los cambios :)
<meh__> pero ahora no se que debo hacer
<meh__> para actualizar el dsc  "los hashes debieron cambiar"
<luckywolf> los hashes?
<luckywolf> que eso?
<luckywolf> que es eso?
<meh__> creo que es para detectar  una falla en el archivo
<luckywolf> o
<luckywolf> oh
<luckywolf> que hace el dpkgbuild la mera verdad no lo he usado
<hubo> hola
<Guest97362> les pregunto
<Guest97362> descargue el coigo fuente de un programa y lo altere por medio de parches
<Guest97362> como puedo generar los paquetes fuentes SIN COMPILAR  ?
<Guest97362> lo digo poruqe es un programa pesado y debo compilar en launchad
<ghytr> vuelve a bajarlo Guest97362
<Guest97362> el programa compilo bien
<Guest97362> y ya lo pude extraer
<Guest97362> ghytr  ya  extraje el programa "lo tengo en uina carpeta del sistema"  pero
<Guest97362> ghytr   ahora necesito crear  las fuentes "orig y debian"
<Guest97362> para poderlo subir a launhpad y poder finalmente compilarlo
<ghytr> launchpad no es compatible con debian.
<Guest97362> ghytr   el problema es que lo baje de los repos de ubuntu,  el código fue extraido sin problemas, pero ahora no se como generar de nuevo las fuentes sin compilar,  el paquete es chromium y es muy complejo de compilar en ordenadores antiguos
<Guest97362> ghytr   o lo mejor sería alterar la fuente debian.tar.xz  "para añadir los nuevos parches",   actualizar los hashes en el dsc y  subirlo a launchpad?
<ghytr> tienes debian o ubuntu?
<Guest97362> ghytr  ubuntu 16.04 xenial
<ghytr> tienes razon el hash te bloqueara' si sabes reiniciarlo seria mejor.
#ubuntu-es 2017-05-22
<xjoni> Hola
<xjoni> No logro que funcione el hdmi en mi equipo he intentado con pulse audio y una modificación al grub sin exito alguna sugerencia?
<Perverso> hola como estan?
<GridCube> bien y vos?
<Perverso> tambien
<Perverso> me corrieron de #ubuntu dicen que no hablo español y que no uieren trolls
<Perverso> son unos bastados!!
<Perverso> jejeej
<Perverso> mas bien me dijeron que no hablo ingles jejeje
<Perverso> pense que en la familia de linux no habia discriminaciones ni indiferencias pero veo que son unos rasistas narcisistas hijos de perra. siemore son asi los greengos (american)
<GridCube> Perverso: cuida tu lenguaje por favor
<GridCube> Perverso: este es un canal de ayuda, tenes algo que necesecites que te ayudemos?
<Perverso> perdon esque perdi por un momento la compostura
<Perverso> pero apoco aqui no se puede socializar?
<GridCube> tenemos el canal #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar
<Perverso> mmmmm
<Perverso> ya entiendo
<Perverso> perdona mi mala conducta
<Perverso> oye tu sabes como cambiar el fondo de login en ubuntu mate?
<GridCube> probablemente en el cliente de lightdm
<GridCube> oh, editando el lightdm.conf
<Perverso> donde ubico ese archivo
<GridCube> /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<Perverso> ok voy a cambiarlo espera
<Perverso> aparecen dos archivos pero todas estan comentadas con # y no se que linea cambiar
<GridCube> ni idea
<GridCube> alguna que tenga una opción de backdrop probablemente
<GridCube> capas que con poner una imagen en ese directorio basta
<GridCube> yo sé que en xubuntu con cambiar el fondo de escritorio ya cambías el fondo de lightdm
<GridCube> más allá de eso ni idea
<GridCube> nunca tuve que hacer nada mas
<Perverso> deja ver
<Perverso> pero en mate no cambia automaticamente lo tiene fijo solo cambia cuando se bloquea la pantalla se queda el dondo de escritorio
<Perverso> pero parece que si es ese archivo
<Perverso> ya vuelvo
<Perverso> ¬¬
<waflessnet> \o/
<Perverso> o_o
<Perverso> es un desayuno? o_o
<BsdTrinity> alguno de ustedes ha visto a BsdNeo por aquí, ultimamente?
<Perverso> ya no viene
<Perverso> quizas se aburrio de que aqui nadie habla ni dicen nada
<Perverso> ya tiene varios dias alo mejor regresa pero nadie sabe nada de el ni como llamarle
<BsdTrinity> Muchas gracias, por aquí me tendrán muy seguido entonces :P
<Perverso> ok, porlo menos hacemos bulto xD
<Perverso> desyuno civernetico ¬¬
#ubuntu-es 2017-05-23
<BsdTrinity> @BsdNeo, manifiéstate 8 )
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> hola hola que tal
<GridCube> ji
#ubuntu-es 2017-05-24
<CdK1> HI *
<CdK1> estoy intentando dar mas espacio a una particion LV /var/
<CdK1> pero me sale el siguiente error
<CdK1> Rounding size to boundary between physical extents: 128,00 MiB.
<CdK1>   Insufficient free space: 32 extents needed, but only 0 available
<CdK1>  
<CdK1> alguna idea?, gracias!
<julio> Hola
<julio> podria alguien ayudarme con remmina?
#ubuntu-es 2017-05-25
<arocse> #ubuntu-mx
<uruk7> hola gente necesito ayuda con un tema de certificados ssl
<Lopulus> hola Gente. Hay algun soft para libreoffice tipo project?
<Lopulus> hola Gente. Hay algun soft para libreoffice tipo project?
<rrchmx> Lopulus: como suite ofimática no creo que haya. Te recomiendo redmine: http://www.redmine.org/ para gestión de proyectos
#ubuntu-es 2017-05-26
<chapo> buenas noches
<Vsg21> hola
<chapo> muy tranquilo el foro
<chapo> tenia rato que no venia por aca, antes se veia mas movimiento
<Vsg21> hace años no conecto
<Vsg21> asi parece,,, hace bastante tiempo habia caido su actividad
<chapo> igual yo, de vez en cuando abro la consola irssi y me meto por aca por vieja costumbre, recuerdo que aca hace bastante a;os aprendi bastante
<Vsg21> eran otros tiempos
<chapo> y si
<chapo> aqui me miraba mucho con un amigo, el arp no se si lo recordas
<Vsg21> Si lo recuerdo.
<chapo> y a miguel y bueh todo un tema
<chapo> regreso en un momento
<Perverso> hola como les va?
<Perverso> ¬¬
<waflessnet> alguien que sepa odbc en libre office
<waflessnet> :p
<Perverso> nel desayuno
<Perverso> desayuno civernetico
<Marcfp> hola
<Marcfp> tengo problemas con el pidgin en Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<Marcfp> lo ejecuto y no carga
<Marcfp> si hago un ps -aux | grep pidgin, veo que se esta ejecutando, pero no hay manera de poder usarlo
<Marcfp> alguna idea de como puedo debugar este problema ?
<Perverso> lo siento no tenemos idea
<GridCube> Marcfp: te fijaste que no la hayas enviado a otro escritorio virtual, un segundo monitor, o a la area de indicadores?
<Perverso> no pues te tardaste en respon derle el pobre mejor se desiluciono
<Marcfp> GridCube: ni ejecutandolo por consola
<Marcfp> no arranca
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> matalo con un killall pidgn
<Marcfp> lo he compilado a mano ...
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> porque?
<Marcfp> killall -9 ?
<GridCube> D:
<Marcfp> o killall -15 ?
<Marcfp> o da igual ?
<GridCube> un -9 está bien
<Marcfp> c@XPS13 ~/Baixades/pidgin-2.12.0
<Marcfp>  % killall -9 pidgin
<Marcfp> pidgin: no process found
<GridCube> pues ahí lo tenes
<GridCube> http://i.imgur.com/RG0BS1U.gif
<Marcfp> ¿?
<GridCube> que no está corriendo
<Marcfp> que tengo ? que no tengo ningun pidgin ejecutandose pk lo he matado ?
<GridCube> P:
<Marcfp> claro ... si lo mato ... es lo normal que no se este ejecutando, no ?
<GridCube> ni idea, no tenes ningun proceso llamado pidgin
<Marcfp> vamos ... hasta donde yo se xDDD
<GridCube> pero el killall tendria que matarlo si estuviera, no decirte que no hay
<GridCube> que pasa cuando ejecutas pidgin en la consola?
<GridCube> que dice?
<Marcfp> lo estoy haciendo
<Marcfp> se queda un buen rato sin hacer nada ...
<Marcfp> y luego empieza a dar errores de este tipo
<Marcfp> lookup_sync error in plugin_load: S'ha produït un error en cridar «StartServiceByName» per a org.freedesktop.secrets: S'ha esgotat el temps d'espera
<Marcfp> van saliendo lineas asi
<GridCube> porque compilaste pidgin?
<GridCube> no podias apt-getearlo?
<Marcfp> para ver si funcionaba compilado ..
<Marcfp> para ver si veia alguna cosa rara ... pero nada ...
<Marcfp> lo voy a borrar
<Marcfp> pk ... no hace nada esto
<GridCube> ni idea
<Marcfp> tranqui
<Marcfp> gracias de todas formas :)
<Marcfp> en cuanto pueda ... voy a probar de instalar devuan en este portail ... a ver que tal va ...
<Marcfp> hasta ahora
<Marcfp> xao
<Perverso> pobre amigo se fue insatisfecho :( pero almenos lo intentamos
#ubuntu-es 2017-05-27
<Vsg21> boinas
<ghytr> saludos a buenos aires.
<ricard> hola alguien me puede decir algun programa para stresar la cpu en ubuntu 12.04.1
<ricard> he intentado prime95 pero no lo puedo intalar
<ricard> ehh hay alguien o no?
<dcastillo_>  Pregunta, si necesitan algo para subir servicios (Por ej: httpd, smb, tomcat, etc...) en un servidor cuando estos se caigan que ves mejor un cron que revise cada 2 minutos los servicios y en caso de que esten off los ponga on, o crear un mini backend con python para poder subir estos servicios?
<salvatux> buenas
#ubuntu-es 2017-05-28
<carlosVB> hola mundo!
<TodoEstaOcupadoZ> Hola :)
<TodoEstaOcupadoZ> ¿No que habría soporte para OpenGL 4.2 en la ultima versión de mesa para Ivy Bridge?
<TodoEstaOcupadoZ> Tengo una i7 Ivy Bridge y puse la PPA para actualizar el mesa todo ilusionado pero sigo con OpenGL 3 :(
#ubuntu-es 2018-05-21
<Medu_Chad> hola
<samfumon> Buenas
#ubuntu-es 2018-05-23
<Doble_Alfa> Hola
 * acacio pasen linda noche , sean felices y que la luz les ilumine el camino , pues a oscuras no se llega lejos
<JoseACS> acacio, feliz tarde :)
<acacio> igual JoseACS
#ubuntu-es 2018-05-25
<Guest3172> Hola
<JoseA> hola buenos dias
<JoseA> tengo un problema con mi ubuntu
<JoseA> alguien me da soporte?
<JoseA> <JoseA> hola buenos dias
<JoseA> <JoseA> tengo un problema con mi ubuntu
<JoseA> <JoseA> alguien me da soporte?
<JoseA> ...
<Doble_Alfa> Hola
<juacom99> una consulta, hice una instalacion nueva de kubuntu 18.04, desde el Preferencias->Dispositivos de entrada->Teclado->Hardware active el bloq num pero cada vez que inicio la maquina el bloq num esta apagado. Esto es un bug? A alguien mas le pasa?
#ubuntu-es 2018-05-26
<xabras> buenas
<xabras> instale taskwarrior con sudo apt-get install taskwarrior
<xabras> pero no encuentro el programa
<xabras> alguno me podria dar una pista?
<agutierr> hola
#ubuntu-es 2019-05-21
<GridCube> hi
#ubuntu-es 2019-05-22
<GridCube> hi
#ubuntu-es 2019-05-23
<GridCube> hi
#ubuntu-es 2019-05-24
<edgardoweb> Buenas
#ubuntu-es 2019-05-25
<exio4> rip
<prokLight17> hola
#ubuntu-es 2020-05-19
<corretico> hola gente que tal?
<corretico> alguno ha trabajado con pptp?
<corretico> jajaja si ya se que es algo viejito pero aun lo utiliza un cliente
<corretico> queria consultar si tienen alguna referencia de pptp en Ubuntu
<corretico> tengo un cliente que requiere conectarse a un pptp server implementado en Mikrotik
<corretico> pero me ha resultado imposible conectar un equipo Ubuntu 18.04 LTS a este dispositivo
<corretico> el tema es unicamente con Ubuntu porque otros clientes en MS Windows 10 y algunos Debian 9.10 y 10.3/4 me conectan sin mayor problema
#ubuntu-es 2020-05-20
<emlj> Buen día, tengo una inquietud, esta es mi distribución favorita, tengo solo un problema con la aplicación de Spotify, al inicio funciona bien pero de un momento a otro queda congelado aunque sigue sonando, me toca cerrarlo y voverlo a abrir, como puedo solucionar este error? gracias
#ubuntu-es 2020-05-22
<n-iCe> Pues me instalé ubuntu después de un buen tiempo de no usarlo.
<n-iCe> Va bien.
<damicita> ya somos dos y muchos mas
<damasoDos> _40
#ubuntu-es 2020-05-24
<ZangetsuMX> Hola a todos
<damicita> dormiendo andan
